#ubuntu-hr 2011-06-06
<ivoks> hihi
<ivoks> dodjes na sastanak s timom i svaki clan dobije cijeli apartman na tjedan dana
<ivoks> ne sobu, nego apartman :)
<Neuromanc> jutro
<obruT> jutro!
<SilverSpace> jutro
<obruT> SilverSpace: jel znas mozda koji sajt poput bikehike i mapmyride gdje mozes na kartu ucrtat neku stazu, a ovaj ispise duzinu, visinsku i eventualno nacrta visinski profil ?
<obruT> bikehike pretjeruje s izracunom uspona, a mapmyride je krcat pizdarijama da je neupotrebljiv
<SilverSpace> obruT: ja si sad u zadnje vrijeme ovdje crtam i to zato jer mogu podatke uzet iz osm ili google http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx
<obruT> SilverSpace: thanx
<obruT> ma zanima me crta-crta sa sjeverne strane sljemena
<obruT> jucer sam prvi put vozio tom stranom prema gore (uvijek do sad se samo spustao) pa me zanima kolika je duzina i koliko visinske ima
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jesi pokiso :)
<obruT> ma jucer je bio super dan, trebao sam jos produzit voznju
<obruT> u subotu sam skoro pokisao, taman dosao doma kad je nastao mordor
<obruT> jos si razmisljam, nisam napravio 100tku, idem jos produzit voznju, gledam oblake, reko da produzim na jarunu s par krugova, blizu sam doma, napravim 4 kruga, pocinje kisica, dodjem doma, a ono crnilo :) dobro da sjekire nisu padale :)
<obruT> a jucer, odem na sljeme, spustim se u zagorje, vratim se nazad sjevernom stranom, i sad bih najradio opet u zagorje pa okolo nazad, pogledam radar, ono iz slovenije dolazi neka kita, reko bolje da pozurim doma, dodjem doma, ono nist... skroz do navecer nist :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja cu danas malo probati da vidim kakvo mi je koljeno
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> opet mi se cron nije pokrenuo
<SilverSpace> grrrr 
<SilverSpace> bas me hebe
<calmpitbull> a jucer mi govorijo da je chrome najbolja stvar :)
<SilverSpace> CRON
<calmpitbull> rofl, bolje da sutim
<ivoks> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> kako kome
<SilverSpace> jutro
<ivoks> nije ni meni
<ivoks> nije ni 5 :)
<ivoks> cron se uvijek pokrece
<SilverSpace> ivoks: hebga nesto krivo radim
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jel stigo go pro
<ivoks> tek u cetvrtak stize
<SilverSpace> jos ces morat ostati cekati :)
<ivoks> wow!
<ivoks> htc je open sourcao sense
<ivoks> danas treca tekma finala
<ivoks> navuci cu medvescakov dres i dati podrsku kolegama medvjedima iz bostona :)
<ivoks> bome, jucer je let bio tezak
<ivoks> take off iz minhena je bio odgodjen 50ak minuta
<ivoks> a onda, pri uzlijetalju, uf...
<ivoks> par puta je prilicno propao
<ivoks> najneugodniji let ikad :/
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> bianca de la garza
<ivoks> plavusa :)
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> icloud :D
<ivoks> i sad to reklamiraju kao da je apple izmislio muziku na cloudu
<ivoks> 'vijest je toliko velika da se steve jobs vratio s bolovanja'
<ivoks> icould je kopija ubuntu onea :)
<MmikeMRMA> jel' ima tool s kojim mozes browsati podatke u fajlovima od myisam tablica?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jel sjedela plavusa pokraj tebe :)
<ivoks> ma joj... nemoj me nis pitati
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> ivoks: pa da icloud, novi kaj  je lion os, i jos nesto
<ivoks> na letu za minhen je sjedi neki deda koji je odmah zaspao
<ivoks> i onda se trzao cijelo vrijeme
<ivoks> calmpitbull: pa icloud je kopija ubuntu one-a, a reklamiraju ga kao da je revolucija
<SilverSpace> uvjek je kontra od onog kaj zelis
<ivoks> mislim, tak to apple i inace radi :)
<ivoks> a od minhena do bostona... iza mene sjedila zena
<ivoks> evo, nek sam proklet, ak nije imala 150+ kg
<calmpitbull> ivoks: pa zato je uvijek kaze da je mac losa kopija ubuntua :)
<ivoks> i nisam se mogao nasloniti
<calmpitbull> kaj si isel u boston
<ivoks> da, na finale nhla
<calmpitbull> ma nemoj
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> pa sad igraju tri tekme doma
<calmpitbull> stvarno ili kenjas
<ivoks> ne kenjam, u bostonu sam... tj., u predgradju
<calmpitbull> uzivaj
<SilverSpace> ivoks: daj nekog kindapiraj za medvede
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ali ne radi NHL-a; to je usput
<calmpitbull> posel
<ivoks> dobio sam 'sobu'
<ivoks> s kuhinom, dnevnim boravkom, spavacom sobom
<ivoks> 2 TV-a, DVD
<ivoks> onak... stan od 50ak kvadrata
<Mmike> ivoks, nije to nist ;) ja sam u afriku isao sa frendom koji ima 150 kila :) i sjedio je ispred mene, potrgao stolac koji je svako malo padao na mene :)
<ivoks> ma joj, kad god se ova isla dic
<ivoks> bilo me je strah da ne zavrsim na podu
<ivoks> i ne zna tiho pricati, mora galamiti non stop
<ivoks> ono sto me iznenadilo je da je u avionu bilo 10ak nasih, totalno nepovezanih ljudi :)
<ivoks> i glavna stjuardesa je bila neka nasa zena
<ivoks> idem probat jos malo ubit oko
<SilverSpace> di cron drzi log
<SilverSpace>  kako ga sad pokrenut iz terminal 
<drj_cro> cron ti uvijek log zapisuje u syslog i salje ti na mail 
<SilverSpace> salje na mail alo je tako definirano
<drj_cro> na mejl salje po defaultu/jedino ako mu nije definirano da ne salje il da salje u /dev/null
<SilverSpace> hm nema nista u logu
<SilverSpace> u vrijeme kad se trebao pokrenuti
<SilverSpace> i u mail
<SilverSpace> kad ga sad testiram pokrene se
<SilverSpace> sad se pokrenuo na zadano vrijem majku mu njegovu 
<SilverSpace> nis mi sad nije jasno
<PsyTrance> HmmZ0r: hvala, budem to navecer onda sredio, sada moram gibati
<calmpitbull> dobar dan
<jelly-home> dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> jutro jutro
<ivoks> dobar dan
<jelly-home> dan na dan
<dru||d> sdgate2.cvjetno.sczg.hr blacklisted :)
<dru||d> tko je admin toga? 
<jelly-home> admin cega?
<dru||d> sdgate2.cvjetno.sczg.hr
<dru||d> blacklistan je
<dru||d> svim stranicama koje koriste projecthoneypot ne moze se pristupiti
<SilverSpace> http://slike.hr/slike/h/head_48b39.jpg
<jelly-home> dru||d: to je tipicno za adresu iza koje se krije puno NATanih workstation strojeva, ako ima par inficiranih zavrsi na blacklisti
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: cijena prava sitnica?
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: da :)
<SilverSpace> LN
<budz0r> drustvo, koristi li tko od vas munin za pracenje vise od 5 servera?
<budz0r> ja ga recimo koristim za recimo 7 servera, i svakih 5 minuta prilikom generiranja grafova dobijem poprilicno visok load na serveru koji dobiva podatke s ostalih servera
<budz0r> jel se netko upoznao s tim problemom vec?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> ali munin nije neka sreca
<ivoks> u biti je govno
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> jer crta sve te grafove u isto vrijeme, zato i imas load
<budz0r> pas machku
<budz0r> ivoks: imas neku alternativu
<ivoks> ta se informacija naplacuje :)
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> pih
<budz0r> ivoks: si probao collectd
<ivoks> da
<budz0r> i?
<ivoks> sto i? :)
<budz0r> jel bolji od munina
<ivoks> meni je
<budz0r> a nis, bum probal
<budz0r> jel collectd ima neko web sucelje ili moram jos nekaj doinstalirat?
<budz0r> a ha, vidim, ne generira grafove
<dodobas> ni munind ne generira grafove
<dodobas> tj. munin-node
<PsyTrance> moze tko pomoci oko pokretanja mpd-a?
<PsyTrance> baca mi slijedecu gresku: Failed to load database: Failed to open database file "/home/dena/.mpd/mpd.db": No such file or directory
<PsyTrance> bazu mpd mora napraviti sam, kod pokretanja
<PsyTrance> ako ju rucno napravim, kaze da je ostecena i mpd se ne pokrece
<Mmike> ivoks ta se informacija naplacuje :) <- u duhu shareanja i toga :)
<PsyTrance> evo, radi s Ario frontendom, ali u konzolu i dalje baca da nema baze
<PsyTrance> proradilo :o
#ubuntu-hr 2011-06-07
<Neuromanc> jutro
<drj_cro> jutro
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: ?
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, kak' tebi vipnet radi na murteru?
<MmikeMRMA> UMTS, HSPDA?
<MmikeMRMA> i da, znam da nisi na murteru sad
<ivoks> vec si me to pitao
<MmikeMRMA> a pitam opet
<ivoks> radi super
<MmikeMRMA> jel' se kaj promijenilo :)
<MmikeMRMA> jer mi vipnet prica da na hvaru (jelsa) raid super
<MmikeMRMA> a 2-3 frend koji su sad dolje vele da ne raid
<ivoks> osim u morskom psu, koji je bas ispod repetitora
<ivoks> u gajeti nema problema
<ivoks> to su bircevi na slanici, jel
<Mmike> a doma di spavas?
<ivoks> super, al tamo koristim wifi
<ivoks> to je posao
<ivoks> za manje od 60$ 5 albuma i jos dvije pjesme
<ivoks> od tih 5 albuma, 4 su greatest hits
<drj_cro> ivoks: kolko ostajes u amerika?
<ivoks> 95 pjesama
<ivoks> do subote
<drj_cro> se vracas prek zg-a?
<ivoks> pa da, vracam se u zg
<drj_cro> te mogu zicat da mi onda kupis nes za malca,(jedan kamioncic iz crtica) a nema ga u eu za kupit
<ivoks> ako cu imati vremena, moze
<drj_cro> ofkorz ja ti pogledam tam di ima i ak mozem platim
<drj_cro> ak ne,dam ti nofce na plesu i vodim te na cevape 
<drj_cro> u kom si gradu ?
<ivoks> gledaj u okolici ovoga:
<ivoks> http://burlington.summerfieldsuites.hyatt.com/hyatt/hotels/summerfield/index.jsp
<ivoks> ili boston zracna luka
<ivoks> ili negdje u bostonu :)
<drj_cro> se vracas prek zg-a?http://local.toy-tma.com/Whats_Up_with_Pixars_UP_Movie_Toys_Boston_MA-r1330710-Boston_MA.html
<drj_cro> sad nadem neku blizu tebe
<ivoks> mozda ima nesto u blizini aerodroma
<drj_cro> trazim bas di su ovi
<ivoks> svi bi da im nesto donesem :)
<drj_cro> pa kad si vec tamo :)
<ivoks> imam kofer samo za 'daj mi donesi'
<ivoks> roba mi stane u rucnu prtljagu, a za ostalo imam kofer :)
<drj_cro> a ovi cevapi su olcni i moras ih probat :)
<Mmike> ivoks, i doritose, ako vidis negdje uz pt :)
<Mmike> uz put
 * Mmike ide gledat kak da si tmobile uzme na par dana samo
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> Slipknot - Wait and Bleed
<ivoks> zakon stvar, prezakon
<ivoks> vrijedi duplo vise od bloody sunday :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1zCN0YhW1s
<drj_cro> ivoks: evo naso jedan disney ducan na 1km od tog hotela
<ivoks> ma da?
<drj_cro> sad jos samo da skuzim kako to izvuc iz maps.googla :)
<ivoks> a jel imaju taj autic?
<ivoks> daj adresu
<drj_cro> 75 Middlesex Turnpike
<drj_cro> Burlington, MA 01803
<drj_cro> http://stores.disneystore.com/MA/BURLINGTON/307/index.html
<ivoks> pa samo upises 75 Middlesex Turnpike u maps.google.com
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> srednji sex
<ivoks> hm, nije daleko
<ivoks> u subotu cu otici po to
<ivoks> ako imaju taj autic
<ivoks> ili, naruci, plati i neka dostave u hotel :)
<drj_cro> pa bi,kad bi znao da ce doc do subote do hotela :)
<ivoks> ma hoce
<ivoks> vec cekam kamere
<ivoks> 4 radna dana
<ivoks> ali to je iz kalifornije
<ivoks> ja u hotelu samo spavam, preko dana sam u drugom gradu
<drj_cro> ivoks: http://www.disneystore.com/cars-toys-lightning-mcqueen-runaway-racer-play-set/mp/1266185/1000012+1000208/
<drj_cro> hebo..ti stane to uopce/da ne bude prevelik
<ivoks> ma mogu ga nositi u vrecici, nije bed
<drj_cro> ok super.da ga onda ja sad kupim platim. il se mozes zaletit ?
<drj_cro> ja evo vadim i cisitm rostilj :)
<ivoks> ja ti u nedjelju odma idem dalje
<ivoks> tako da ne trebas nista cistiti :)
<ivoks> mogu se zaletiti u subotu ujutro
<drj_cro> al cevape ces valjda pojest :)
<drj_cro> ok super
<ivoks> let mi je tek u 8 navecer
<ivoks> mozda odem i u petak
<ivoks> pol sata pjeske
<Mmike> budem ja pojeo cevape za ivoksa, nije bed :)
<Mmike> lako ja uskocim kad treba :)
<drj_cro> Mmike: ti si ne djeti dok ne pocnemo kodirat :)
<drj_cro> Mmike: btw,kacemo kavu neku?
<drj_cro> Mmike: al mozda mi zena rodi ovaj tjedan,pa ce vjerojatno i bit onda neka klopa/cuga
<Mmike> auuuuuuuuu
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> ja zaboravio da si ti u ocekivanju :)
<drj_cro> bas je dobro ispalo,malom mi je rockas u 12og a ovaj ak se rodi isto sad negdje.onda cu moc 2komada odjednom rjesavat :)
<ivoks> to ti je super sad, kad su manji
<ivoks> al kad budu stariji...
<ivoks> pa jedan hoce auto, a drugi scooter
<drj_cro> to nek babe i djedove zicaju
<drj_cro> ja im mogu grafiku kupit
 * drj_cro oso jest
<ivoks> i meni kruli
<ivoks> al tek je 5h
<Neuromanc> oko 12 je ovdje rucak...
<Neuromanc> i da se izdrzati do tada...
<ivoks> hehe rucak...
<Neuromanc> onak, na knap
<ivoks> di je jos to
<ivoks> tek sam vecerao
<Neuromanc> ali bar je sve fino za rucak kad si bas gladan
<ivoks> ovdje imaju i sprite zero
<Neuromanc> ivoks ti ces na dorucak skoro:)
<Neuromanc> lol sprite zero
<ivoks> al sto je najbolje...
<Neuromanc> kak je danasnji windows update agresivan....
<ivoks> u canonical fridgu ima i guinness
<Neuromanc> rosta po disku pol sata...
<Neuromanc> ivoks lol, a zato su neke stvari takve u ubuntuu;)
<jelly> jel to ivoks u zemlji jamerici
<Neuromanc> ak mu je 5 ujutro rekao bih da je...
<Neuromanc> ili to, ili je Martinov duh usao u njega...
<ivoks> je, boston area
<Neuromanc> tamo nisam bio, a zvuci mi super...
<Mmike> taj guinnness je tako precijenjena piva
 * Mmike ode do ducana po neki rucak :)
<Mmike> eto vam na, slinoustotjeralice :)
<Mmike> :P
<Neuromanc> Mmike apsolutno se lazem o guinessu
<Neuromanc> Mmike ja cu radije docekati da dodje iz restorana kao i svaki dan:)
<Mmike> Neuromanc, jeps, nemam tu nista takvog 
<Neuromanc> uostalom do najblizeg ducana bih morao autom
<Mmike> ovi keterinzi koji postoje, trebalo bi ih zabraniti
<Mmike> al' u cehima
<Mmike> kad sam radio u klari
<Mmike> eeee
<Mmike> turopoljska klet se zove
<Mmike> koja hrana
<Mmike> mislim, nista posebno :)
<Mmike> i svaki dan u tjednu isto
<Mmike> al' za 20 kuna dobijes rucak sa salatom toliko velik da smo ga po pola jeli :)
<Neuromanc> Mmike pizzeria strossmayer ti ima super dostavu
<Neuromanc> ako si im u dometu
<Neuromanc> bas gablece
<Mmike> Neuromanc, nisam, to je kod fera, ja sam u spanskom
<Mmike> i losa je
<Mmike> nije fino
<Mmike> i skupo je
<Mmike> radije pizzu narucim onda tamo
<Mmike> koja je ok
<ivoks> ja sam sinoc bio u nekom irskom restacu
<ivoks> dodje konobarica i pocne me dirati po vratu
<ivoks> gledam, kaj, koji k
<ivoks> a ona meni 'bio je pauk, spasila sam ti zivot'
<Mmike> i, i?
<Mmike> you scored? :)
<ivoks> pa nisam tako ocajan :)
<Mmike> U Kairu na aerodromu, pisam. Stojim uz pisoar, i pisam. I dodje lik, stane iza mene i pocme me masirati!
<Mmike> Reko, koji kurac?
<Mmike> Veli on, just relax.
<Mmike> Reko, nemrem, aj se makni :)
<Neuromanc> ivoks jel bar mlada i zgodna?
<ivoks> Mmike: ahahahaha
<ivoks> Neuromanc: mlada je, ali zgodna nije
<Neuromanc> ivoks pa jel debela?
<Mmike> ivoks, to je fora, neka. Lik stoji, masira te, otvara ti vodu, cupa ti papir za brisanje...
<Mmike> i onda kad mu ne das nista para psuje
<Mmike> sou samo takav :) 
<ivoks> ja ne vjerujem...
<ivoks> samo u drzavnim ustanovama, samo u drzavnim
<Mmike> u Isusa? Nit ja. :)
<ivoks> pa koliko retardiran moras biti
<ivoks> lik mi je skenirao isprintatni word dokument i poslao na mail
<Neuromanc> ivoks dobro si prosao
<Neuromanc> znam ih koji to salju faksom
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> prica iz jedne nase drzavne agencije/firme/instituta/fakulteta :)
<Mmike> frend radi k'o master-sistemac-vodja tamo
<Mmike> i posalje vodji zavoda nekog popis accounta koji nisu koristeni vec neko vrijeme a otvoreni su pred x vremena
<Mmike> kao, stari studenti i to
<Mmike> 'da se makne s ldapa'
<Mmike> jos posalje u excellu to, kao, nek lik stavi x/o ili da/ne ili bilo kaj
<Mmike> i nek mu vrati nazad
<Mmike> i veli, ceka 2-3-4 tjedna, nista se ne desava
<Mmike> i taman hoce pitati da koji kufer
<Mmike> eto, na urudjbeni stize za njega koverta
<Mmike> lik otvori
<Mmike> a unutra isprintan taj xls i crveno oznaceni oni koji se brisu
<Mmike> ne smijem reci o kojoj se ustanovi radi, al' nije bogoslovni fakultet niti ista takvog :/ 
<ivoks> ma tako je na svim ustanovama
<Mmike> da, al' ovo je 
<ivoks> rijetki su faksevi koji imaju ljude koji nesto kuze
<Mmike> jako tehnicki potkovana
<Mmike> onak
<ivoks> ma znam
<Mmike> strasno
<ivoks> ne bi se cudio ni da je na FER-u
<ivoks> ja nisam ni znao kako je stanje lose dok nisam pogledao van gradjevine
<Mmike> odem do ducana, sad mi vec zlo od gladi, neuro, sunce ti sprzim
<Neuromanc> lol mmike pa daj se organiziraj za klopu nekak:)
<ivoks> gradjevina ima lika koji ne kuzi sve detalje, ali nije glup... cak kuzi da ti ne moze poslati niti XLS, jer offici sjebu jmbage
<Neuromanc> nek ti draga spece dan prije palacinke
<Neuromanc> u frizideru imaj sunke i sira
<ivoks> cim sam poceo malo van GF-a raditi, strasno
<Neuromanc> i spasis se kad si gladan
<ivoks> koliko para, toliko muzike
<Neuromanc> ivoks a tak je u svemu, ne samo s IT stvarima...
<Neuromanc> ja se cudim kaj klapa i ovak dobro kak klapa
<Mmike> Neuromanc, nemam kruha doma :)
<Neuromanc> pa rekoh nek ti spece palacinke dan prije:)
<Neuromanc> u frizideru mozes imati sunke i sira
<Neuromanc> i imas rjesenje za slucaj krize
<Neuromanc> kaj ce ti kruh s palacinkama:)
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> ili rezervni dugometrazni kruh
<jelly> dugotrajni?  dugouhi?
<ivoks> strahota sam se nagledao
<ivoks> dodje mi da dignem ruke od svega i odem van raditi
<ivoks> a onda se sjetim stranih klijenata i opet mi padne mrak na oci
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> kak neki ljudi ne paze kak im se firma zove
<ivoks> assmann
<jelly> to mu je prezime
<ivoks> After he spoke, Spanish delegate Francisco Sosa Wagner held up a cucumber during his speech, saying: "We need to restore the honour of the cucumber."
<ivoks> da?
<ivoks> njemacko prezime assmann
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/hgspot-zatvorio-ducane/109166.aspx
<SilverSpace> shrot
<ivoks> gotovo, ha?
 * drj_cro se prejeo
<ivoks> jos uvijek imaju neku robu koji drugi nemaju
<ivoks> u sibeniku ni ne znam gdje bi drugdje kupovao robu
<zlo^> pa sta nije i vemil propo?
<zlo^> ma propast ce ova zemlja, jer svi samo nesto preprodavaju, a proizvodi se jedino sol
<ivoks> i proizvodjace se vise opere po dzepu nego trgovce
<zlo^> pa da i onda nitko nema volje za nista
<zlo^> ali neka, imamo more i turiste, jebote to..
<ivoks> nemamo turiste
<ivoks> tj., imamo turiste, ali ih samo gledamo
<ivoks> nije bas za sve drzava kriva
<ivoks> i sto prije ljudi sami sebi pogledaju u oci, ne mozemo naprijed
<zlo^> dobro, kriv je i mentalitet :D
<ivoks> ok... kaj sam sad napisao :)
<ivoks> i sto prije ljudi sami sebi pogledaju u oci, to cemo prije krenuti naprijed
<zlo^> ali pazi, nije da serem po drugima, ali ljudi u slavoniji i kontinetalnoj hrvatskoj se ubijaju od posla
<ivoks> ma ubijaju se moj k.
<ivoks> ima ljudi koji rade, ali takvih ima svuda
<ivoks> ali vecina ne radi i ljencari
<ivoks> evo, pogledaj SilverSpacea
<zlo^> ovisi di gledas
<drj_cro> lol. opet SilverSpace na tapeti :)
<ivoks> mogao bi njive orati, a sjedi doma :)
<zlo^> di ima najvise industrije?
<zlo^> na sjeveru
<ivoks> zlo^: koji energent je najjeftiniji?
<ivoks> odakle ovima u dalmaciji energija?
<zlo^> nemam pojima
<ivoks> budimo objektivni
<ivoks> zlo^: plin i ceste nisu isli do dalmacije, do prije 10 godina
<ivoks> plin je tek sad dosao do zadra
<zlo^> pa ko im je kriv sto nisu skuzili da je jeftiniji od struje
<ivoks> sto ce raditi dole? mogu samo drobiti kamen, jer sve ostalo je struje
<ivoks> zlo^: ?
<zlo^> pa zasto plin nije isao?
<ivoks> zlo^: mislis da je dalmacija odabrala da nema plina?
<ivoks> to je odabrala politika
<ivoks> jer je plinovod bio skup
<zlo^> ma to se dalo sredit bez beda, moze se uvest i bosne 
<ivoks> bilo je prioritetnije izgraditi skole u kumrovcu
<ivoks> drobis gluposti :)
<ivoks> plinovod prema dalmaciji se gradi zadnjih par godina
<ivoks> dosao je do benkovca
<zlo^> znaci zelis rec da je plin kriv sto nema industrije dole?
<ivoks> jedno vodi k drugome
<ivoks> plin je najjeftiniji energent, a energija je osnovna sirovina za svaki proizvod
<ivoks> u startu su nekonkurentni
<ivoks> pa pogledaj koji se gradovi razvijaju
<zlo^> pa sta se onda ljudi nisu bunili kad nisu imali posla?
<ivoks> tko se nije bunio?
<zlo^> daj mi objasni kako je moguce da mi frend koji je magistar strojarstva nemoze vec nac posao 2 godine u rijeci? ona je bar imala plin, kad se gledaju oglasi traze se samo konobari/kuhari
<ivoks> mozda je glup? :)
<zlo^> nemos bit glup ako nema oglasa
<zlo^> jedino ako nema veze
<ivoks> pa rijeka je sjever, nije to dalmacija :)
<zlo^> isti kurac, ima more :D
<ivoks> nije isto
<zlo^> ali ima plin :D
<ivoks> rijeka je cisti industrijski grad
<zlo^> lol
<zlo^> bila prije 30 godina
<ivoks> da, dok je imala trziste
<ivoks> sada nema
<ivoks> i vecina nasih firmi nema trziste
<ivoks> jer nisu promijenili nacin rada, a trziste vise nije diktirano, vec slobodno
<zlo^> jer je kriva jeftina radna snaga iz j.koreje (samo ne kuzim kako je jeftina ako strojari tamo imaju 5000$ placu)
<ivoks> prije su mogli 'prodati' sto god su htjeli, sad bugari vise ne primaju bilo sta
<ivoks> madjarima nije dovoljna pecnica na kojoj rade 2 od 3 koluta
<ivoks> nije kriva jeftina radna snaga
<ivoks> kriva je losa domaca proizvodnja
<ivoks> ima domacih firmi (novih!) koji vecinom izvoze
<zlo^> a jesu to krivi radnici ili uprava koja nema pojima o struci?
<ivoks> obje skupine
<ivoks> svi su zasluzni i krivi za uspjeh ili propast
<ivoks> sto uprava moze bez radnika, a sto radnici bez uprave?
<ivoks> ne upravlja uprava radnicima, vec poduzecem
<ivoks> nisu to dvije strane, vec jedna strana
<zlo^> ali kako je radnik kriv za neuspijeh, ako ovaj nije sposoban prodat?
<zlo^> on samo radi po nacrtima
<ivoks> a tko je nacrtao nacrte?
<ivoks> uprava? :)
<ivoks> uprava ne prodaje
<zlo^> pa kako ce inzenjer nacrtat nacrt da bude konkurentan kada nema resurse
<ivoks> gle
<zlo^> znaci on crta da se izradi koliko se ima para
<ivoks> upravo ovaj tvoj stav je razlog zasto ne idemo naprijed :)
<ivoks> tj., jedan od
<zlo^> kako ces napravit neki moderan/konkurentan brod ako nemas strojeve
<ivoks> kod nas se uvijek postavlja uprava protiv radnika
<ivoks> a to je sve jedan krug
<ivoks> lanac
<ivoks> koji radi u istom smjeru
<zlo^> pa ja se ne postavljam, samo gledam kolko se oglasa nudi opcenito po gradovima
<zlo^> i sta se nudi i kako sve propada
<ivoks> sorry, ali rodjenjem nisi stekao pravo na radno mjesto
<ivoks> bori se za njega
<ivoks> budi bolji od drugih
<zlo^> po ustavu imam pravo na rad
<ivoks> pravo na rad
<ivoks> ali ne na radno mjesto
<zlo^> pravo na rad u struci
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<ivoks> glupi hrvati
<ivoks> zavrsio fakultet, pa ocekuje da ce naslijediti svog roditelja u nekoj drzavnoj firmi
<zlo^> ne
<zlo^> ocekujem da ce biti natjecaju na posao koje cu proc
<ivoks> je li
<zlo^> do sada nisam vidio ni jedan natjecaj kak spada u industriji
<ivoks> pa mozes ocekivati prolaz samo ako si jedini na natjecaju
<zlo^> znaci nema natjecaja, kak da se zaposlim, jebe mi se za vezu
<ivoks> fyi, privatne firme ne raspisuju natjecaje
<zlo^> eto
<ivoks> tj., raspisuju, ali jako rijetko
<ivoks> sto eto?
<zlo^> kak se onda zaposlit tamo?
<ivoks> je li ti raspisujes natjecaj za ducane, kada ides kupiti kruh?
<zlo^> pa pitam te, kak se zaposlit u privatnoj firmi
<zlo^> ako nemam tate/mame/prijatelje
<zlo^> imamo samo znanje
<ivoks> brkas neke stvari
<ivoks> privatna firma = vlasnik ciji je to novac i koji sam odlucuje sto ce raditi
<ivoks> ako zeli zaposliti sina svog prijatelja, super
<zlo^> mozda i brkam, ali sve ljude koje poznajem zaposlili su se preko veze
<ivoks> to je njegov poslovni model
<ivoks> u privatnim firmama nema veza
<ivoks> veza, kontakti, su normalan nacin zaposljavanja
<ivoks> ne raspisujes natjecaj ako si vec nekoga zapikirao
<ivoks> evo, bas jucer smo raspravljali koga cemo zaposliti u canonicalu za jedan posao
<ivoks> nema natjecaja, zelimo tu i tu osobu
<ivoks> jer svi imamo kontakte s tom osobom
<ivoks> znamo kako radi i nema natjecaja
<ivoks> to je to sto mi zelimo
<zlo^> aha, samo da te pitam zasto vani djeca ne nasljedjuju firme svojih roditelja, a ovdje je to normala?
<ivoks> ???????????????????
<ivoks> odakle ti takva glupost?! :)
<zlo^> fani kaze tata, jesi mi sin, ali glup si i nebudes bio direktor
<ivoks> ne, brkas, opet
<ivoks> vlasnik firme i direktor nije isto
<zlo^> pa nije glupost, zasto bi sin bio kompetentan kao i otac
<zlo^> mislim na vlasnika
<ivoks> vlasnici su samo to - vlasnici
<ivoks> oni ne upravljaju firmom
<ivoks> za to zaposle rukovoditelje, direktore
<ivoks> HP je do nedavno bila obiteljska firma
<ivoks> ako nije jos uvijek
<ivoks> ali ima svoju upravu
<ivoks> jer obitelj zna da ne mogu sami voditi tako veliku firmu
<ivoks> i onda zaposle osobu koja nosi titulu CEO
<ivoks> ta osoba je odgovorna za vodjenje firme
<ivoks> a obitelj eventualno sjedi u nadzornom odboru
<zlo^> pa to stima, ali kod nas obitelj vodi firmu
<zlo^> i nesposbna djeca 
<ivoks> daj primjer jedne takve
<zlo^> i ne priznajem tezu krv nije voda ako je rijec o poslu
<zlo^> kerum?
<ivoks> sto s kerumom?
<ivoks> tko vodi kerum, covjece?!
<ivoks> odvjetnicki ured!
<ivoks> jer Kerum ne smije
<zlo^> todoric?
<ivoks> tko je CEO Agrokora?
<ivoks> nije todoric, liku
<ivoks> todoric je samo vlasnik
<SilverSpace> kaj sam ja opet kriv
<zlo^> gdje radi njegov sin?
<ivoks> a sin mu vodi jedan ogranak Konzuma
<ivoks> a koliko vidim, Konzum je jebeno uspjesan
<ivoks> http://www.agrokor.hr/122.aspx
<zlo^> ali opet vodi SIN
<ivoks> da, zasto ne bi?
<ivoks> je li mu ide lose?
<ivoks> mislis da 'Konzum maloprodaja' ne funkcionira?
<ivoks> pa drze 70% trzista :D
<zlo^> jer ih stiti politika
<zlo^> vidis da su on i tadeski u srbiji najebali
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> :))
<ivoks> koliko ti imas godina?
<ivoks> nadam se preko 50
<ivoks> ovaj, 40
<ivoks> jer ako imas 20-30, jadna li nam je ova zemlja
<ivoks> djeca vec ispranih mozgova... mediji ucinili svoje :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: uvijek si ti kriv :)
<ivoks> hrvatske firme u srbiji drze veliki dio gospodarstva
<ivoks> dapace, tamo profitiraju, ne ovdje
<zlo^> gle, mozda i mediji jesu ucinili svoje ja ti samo kazem dok gledam potraznju poslova nema nista iz industrije
<ivoks> dok sam ziv necu zaboraviti babu u dinoi:
<ivoks> - 'Molim vas 20dkg sunke XYZ'
<zlo^> i to je srz zemlje, mozes biti pametan kolko oces ali bez industrije zemlja ce propast
<ivoks> - 'Koje?'
<zlo^> i tu se nemamo sta razgovarat
<ivoks> - 'Pa XYZ'
<ivoks> - 'Aha, ovu Todoricevu'
<ivoks> koj koza :)
<ivoks> naravno da industrija mora postojati
<ivoks> ali ti upravo napadas i trazis mrlju na jedinima koji nesto proizvode :)
<zlo^> turizam sranje, isto kao i usluzna djelatnost
<zlo^> pa jadna nam zemlja ako se jedno proizvodi K salama
<ivoks> ako magnes Agrokor i Atlantic, imas sto? :)
<ivoks> ijao, ijao... :D
<zlo^> mene zanima teska industrrija...
<zlo^> vidi njemacku
<ivoks> teska industrija nece postojati u HR
<zlo^> 2x ih razorili, opet su mocni
<ivoks> njemacka vise nema tesku industriju
<zlo^> mi imali taj bijedan rat i vec se 20 godina izvlacimo na to
<ivoks> kada si zadnji put bio u Koelnu, Duisburgu, Dusseldorfu?
<ivoks> kada si zadnji put bio u Koelnu, Duisburgu, Dusseldorfu?
<ivoks> kada si zadnji put bio u Koelnu, Duisburgu, Dusseldorfu?
<ivoks> kada si zadnji put bio u Koelnu, Duisburgu, Dusseldorfu?
<ivoks> gradovima koji su prije 30ak godina zarili i palili
<ivoks> znas sto su ti gradovi sad?
<ivoks> turska naselja, bez ikakve proizvodnje
<ivoks> leze mrtvi na rajni
<ivoks> ugljen vise nije u modi :)
<zlo^> a cime se onda njemacka bavi?
<ivoks> svacime :)
<ivoks> apsolutno svacime
<ivoks> al ne prljavom teskom industrijom
<ivoks> nema vise iskapanja ugljena
<SilverSpace> teska industrija :)) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tA8GStdEak4
<ivoks> teske tvornice su daleko
<ivoks> daleko, daleko
<ivoks> jer ekologija je sad bitna
<zlo^> krivo sam se izrazio za tesku industriju
<ivoks> najjace firme su osiguravajuca drustva, telekomi... :)
<zlo^> opet neka piskarala :D
<zlo^> prodavamo maglu
<ivoks> vw, bmw i basf su najteza industrija koju mozes naci
<SilverSpace> najaca industrija je prehranbena 
<ivoks> metro
<ivoks> trgovina
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economy_of_Germany
<SilverSpace> koja nikada nece propasti
<ivoks> evo, pa citaj
<zlo^> Volkswagen, Allianz, E.ON, Daimler, Siemens, Metro, Deutsche Telekom, Munich Re, BASF, and BMW
<ivoks> Industry and construction accounted for 29% of gross domestic product in 2008, and employed 29.7% of the workforce.
<zlo^> eto u tim firmama bi si nasao posao bez problema, osim mozda u par osiguranja
<ivoks> pa onda... sto cekas?
<ivoks> ako ces bez problema naci posao u siemensu
<zlo^> pa pogledaj, vise od pola firmi se bavi strojarstvom sta pricas
<ivoks> ma koja se bravi strojarstvom?
<zlo^> cijeli HRN je prepis DINa
<ivoks> zvucis ko moa sestricna :)
<ivoks> zavrsila molekularnu biologiju i ne moze se nacuditi sto nema posla
<ivoks> a ja se ne mogu nacuditi drzavi koja subvencionira taj fakultet :)
<ivoks> zlo^: znam, ja sam gradjevinar :)
<ivoks> al eto, ne radim u gradjevini
<ivoks> nisam sjedio doma i cekao da se pojavi neki natjecaj u novinama
<SilverSpace> opet se nije cron pokrenuo 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: cron se uvijek pokrene :)
<zlo^> Volkswagen, daimler, basf, bmw, mercedes, man, 
<SilverSpace> doduse misli da u 10h nije bio ni upaljen komp :))
<zlo^> a da ti ni ne pricam kolku indstriju imaju razvijenu u strojarstvu
<zlo^> samo manje firme
<ivoks> zlo^: mislis da bi bez problema nasao posao tamo? :)
<zlo^> da
<ivoks> pa zasto jos uvijek sjedis?
<zlo^> jer jos nisam fax zavrsio do kraja
<ivoks> :DDDDDDDDDDDDD
<zlo^> samo se pripremam za buducnost :D
<ivoks> onda lijepo, korak po korak
<zlo^> da sam znao da diploma ne vrijedi kurca kod nas nebi ni studiro...
<ivoks> diplome su svugdje precijenjene
<SilverSpace> zlo^: to nije istina
<zlo^> svi moji iz srednje strojarske su se zaposlili na sjeveru
<ivoks> pogledaj najbogatije ljude na svijetu; nitko nije diplomirao :)
<zlo^> ali ama vas svi
<zlo^> a nisu bas pri pameti :D
<ivoks> faks je veliki gubitak vremena
<zlo^> a ja naivan kreno na fax...
<ivoks> a sto je najgore, ne samo da je gubitak vremena, vec ti mijenja percepciju
<zlo^> bas to
<ivoks> postajes teza osoba za komunikaciju
<ivoks> jer si malo inteligentniji
<SilverSpace> bez skole imas 1% sanse da budes neko i nesto
<zlo^> vidis kak se mijeni izmijenilo, ja sam bio uvjeren da cu nas posao odma nakon zavrsetka
<SilverSpace> papiri uvijek vrijede 
<zlo^> mada bi nasao prije 5-6 godina
<ivoks> prvo i osnovno, zaboravi da te posao ceka
<ivoks> nista te ne ceka
<ivoks> za sve se moras izboriti
<zlo^> evo jedan primjer, velis nema nasljednivanja u drzavnim firmama
<zlo^> frendu mi stari javni biljeznik
<SilverSpace> zlo^: ovi tvo ji kaj su se zaposlili tamo ce i ostati bez da napreduju 
<ivoks> to ja nisam rekao :D
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> ja bas tvrdim da se tako kod nas zivi i radi
<Mmike> zlo^, si ti bas ljut na ovaj svijet? :)
<zlo^> ma nisam ljut, samo ne zelim zivjet sa starcima ni sekundu kada zavrsim fax
<zlo^> i njima je bilo lakse...
<ivoks> pa nemoj
<zlo^> sad mi vise ni papir nist ne znaci
<ivoks> napravi ono sto su i oni napravili
<ivoks> otisli, nesigurni u buducnost
<zlo^> moj stari cim je zavrsio fax je dobio stancinu
 * Mmike bi radio zivio sa starcima opet, al' rastavljeni su, pa neznam kome bih isao, pa onda eto zivim s curom :)
<zlo^> zavrsio je ono sto i ja studiram
<zlo^> dobio posao ODMA
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :))
<ivoks> eto vidis :)
<Mmike> zlo^, e, i?
<Mmike> kakve to veze ima?
<ivoks> isto kao i starci
<Mmike> covjek imao srece
<ivoks> jos si mislio da ces i dobiti posao kod njega :)
<zlo^> ne, neg je zavrsio ono sto se trazio :D
<Mmike> ne kuzim, di je tvoj problem?
<ivoks> pa no, zasto ti nisi zavrsio nesto sto se trazi?
<ivoks> zasto mislis da se danas trazi isto kao i prije 40-50 godina?
<zlo^> pa nista se vise ne trazi :D
<ivoks> o trazi, trazi
<Mmike> ma ti si lud :)
<zlo^> tipa?
<ivoks> iznenadio bi se koliko ljudi ne zeli raditi
<Mmike> zlo^, kaj tipa, pogledaj oglase, hrpa posla ima
<zlo^> aj mi reci sta se trazi, ja cu to naucit za mjesec dana pa ti se javim
<Mmike> samo sto nitko nece raditi
 * SilverSpace ne zeli raditi :P
<Mmike> jeps, SilverSpace je lijencina ;)
<ivoks> idealan primjer
<ivoks> evo ti ovaj kanal
<zlo^> velim ti, gledam oglase trazi se samo konobari/kuhari
<ivoks> svi su zaposleni
<ivoks> osim jednog
<Mmike> zlo^, ako naucis nesto za mjesec dana ne ocekuj da ces dobiti paru koji dobija netko tko se time bavi godinama
<ivoks> a taj ne zeli raditi
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> zlo^, promjeni mjesto gdje gledas oglase : 0
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> dobar point Mmike 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ljudi briju da kad zavrse faks, da ce odmah dobiti 8000kn placu
<ivoks> jer, eto, zavrsili su faks
<Mmike> jep, jep
<ivoks> sigurno su vredniji od drugih
<ivoks> drek, sinke, drek
<Mmike> najveci tukci s kojima sam radio su napuhani inzenjeri
<Mmike> slava izuzecima
<Mmike> al' ti nisu napuhani
<ivoks> faks ti samo daje potencijal, ali te ne cini boljim radnikom
<zlo^> Mmike: to su gluposti, meni 2 frenda koji su cijeli zivot duvali, nemaju zavrsenu srednju su si nasli posao preko veze (veza je trpovanje) rade ekonomski posao u uredi i rade puno bolje nego starosjedioci
<Mmike> i uopce ne kuzis da imaju fakx, jer se ne razbacuju time
<Mmike> zlo^, koje su gluposti?
<zlo^> pa da za mjesec dana nemos naucit
<Mmike> pa nisu gluposti :)
<SilverSpace> faks ti daje mogucnost u datom trenutku da napredujes 
<ivoks> ne mozes
<ivoks> fakse ti samo daje prednost
<Mmike> mosh ti naucit stancat PHP u mjesec dana
<Mmike> al c'es bit izrazito los u tome :)
<ivoks> ali ako sporo trcis, prednost ti je badava
<Mmike> ja se uvijek djeda svog sjetim, kad smo drvece rusili tamo u sumi kod njega
<Mmike> ja mlatim sjekirom po drveru, mlad, vaterpolo, nabrijan, jak
<Mmike> a lik ima 80 godina, astmaticar, nemre se uz stepenice popest
<ivoks> dobar placa ne ide bez puno odricanja, strpljenja, *vremena* i bez *jako* malo slobodnog vremena, i naravno bez *odgovornosti*
<Mmike> 2 puta je zamahnuo, k'o ja 20
<zlo^> ivoks: toga prije nije bilo, to tu hocu rec
<ivoks> zlo^: cega prije nije bilo?
<zlo^> prije kad se zavsio fax, drzava ti je odma nasla posao
<zlo^> nikakvog odricanja
<ivoks> prije su bila druga vremena
<zlo^> imao si vremena za obitelj i sve
<ivoks> prije su firme proizvodile skart
<zlo^> a sad samo radi, radi , radi umri
<SilverSpace> zlo^: koja drzava ti dala posao
<ivoks> koji se *morao* plasirati na istocno trziste
<ivoks> iz istog razloga si ti *morao* voziti skart od trabanta i zastave
<SilverSpace> u kujcu ti je dal drzava
<ivoks> ili si *morao* imati gorenje
<ivoks> itd, itd
<ivoks> danas kvalitetom, a ne diktaturom, prodajes proizvod
<ivoks> tako i se kvalitetom zaposljavas
<ivoks> hm... brkam rijeci
<zlo^> prije bi reko nepotiznom i vezom
<ivoks> vrijeme je da pocnem spavati vise od 4h dnevno :)
<drj_cro> ls -l
<ivoks> zlo^: prije je nepotizam bio normalna stvar, pa je danas ostala u navici
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: krivo :)
<drj_cro> ups krivi term :)
<ivoks> dok se prije tako moralo raditi, danas je to lose
<ivoks> a ljudi se nisu promijenili
<ivoks> i tvoj stari, koliko dobar ili los bio, uvijek je imao isti posao
<ivoks> a danas, ako si dobar, ides naprijed, a ako si los, ostajes na ulici
<ivoks> a mozes i birati sto ces raditi u zivotu
<ivoks> ili sto ces imati
<zlo^> kak ce znat dal sam los ako nemogu dobit ni priliku?
<ivoks> pa jos nisi ni faks zavrsio :D
<zlo^> primjer, dok sam bio na praxi
<ivoks> praksa nema veze s pravim poslom, bez brige budi :)
<zlo^> pohvalili su me da sam pohvato puno toga u mjesec dana
<zlo^> bez brige, di sam ja radio ima
<zlo^> jer me nitko nije nagledo, direkno je islo u proizvodnju
<ivoks> ja sam na praksi svojima ustedio milijun kuna, al se nisam zadrzao u gradjevini :)
<ivoks> aj stani malo
<zlo^> ali ne vidim se u uredu crtati 10-12h na dan
<ivoks> tvoj stari je cijeli zivot radio u istoj firmi?
<zlo^> nije,
<zlo^> kad mu nest ne stima, ode ca
<ivoks> 12:40 < zlo^> ali ne vidim se u uredu crtati 10-12h na dan
<ivoks> nego kako se vidis? :D
<ivoks> vidis se kako ti padaju milijuni s neba?
<zlo^> vidim se nesto razmisljati i razvijati prozivod
<zlo^> a ne u autocadu jedno te isto crtati
<zlo^> bez napredka mozga
<ivoks> za to se moras dokazivati
<ivoks> nece te netko zaposliti s fakulteta na 'razvoj'
<ivoks> zaposlit ce te u neko stancanje
<ivoks> a onda pocinje zivot
<ivoks> onda se moras dokazivati
<ivoks> ili... ako nesto napravis na faksu
<zlo^> nista, onda bolje da krenem nesto izmil.ist
<ivoks> pa te neka firma skuzi
<ivoks> ako si prosjecan na faksu, ako se ne istices, tako ces biti i gledan kada ga zavrsis
<zlo^> jer zasto da radim za neku budali, kad imam bolje ideje od njega, samo mi fali kapital :D
<ivoks> zato imas banke
<zlo^> cek, prvo mi fali ideja, ako do 30 ne izmislim nesto onda cu krenut kao i svi, dosadna kolotecina
<Mmike> zlo^, ja si nit jedan posao nisam nasao nepotiznom - vezama da, al' to su veze s frendovima koji rade iste/slicne stvari, pa se poznamo, pa je logicno da ce posao dati meni nego nekome koga ne pozna
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> da bi danas napredovao muras bit sve prisutan na svakojakim predavanjima radionicama itd i to aktivno 
<Mmike> i ja kad trazim nekoga da mi nesto napravi, pa radije pitam ljude koje poznam, nego da nadjem nekog nadobudnog inzinjera drito s faksa
<zlo^> Mmike: a kak taj nadobudni inzenjer mozda dobit iskustvo ako svi traze sa iskustvom? :D
<ivoks> ja sam upisao gradjevinu, nesto sam znao linuxa, pa poceo njima odrzavati server... pa radio sve vise i vise za GF (za 250kn mjesecno!!!)
<ivoks> onda naletio jedan lik koji je radio nesto sa mnom na GF-u dva tjedna
<ivoks> preporucio me frendu koji je imao slican posao
<ivoks> radio 2-3 godine, skupio nesto novaca, pokrenuo svoju firmu
<zlo^> znaci svi traze sa iskustvom, a nigdje nemos dobit iskustvo
<ivoks> zabrijao na ubuntu jos 2004. i odlucio to gurati koliko ide
<ivoks> 2010. skupio jos novaca i pokrenuo jos jednu firmu
<ivoks> 2011. dobio poziv na razgovor u google
<Mmike> zlo^, jeps, da....
<ivoks> dakle, u 10 godina, od 250kn mjesecno do poziva na razgovor u google
<Mmike> mladi inzinjeri su osudjeni na propast :) :) :)
<ivoks> ma drek
<ivoks> samo su lijeni
<ivoks> ispranih mozgova
<Mmike> ma kako lijeni, ivoks, pa vidis da ne moze :)
<ivoks> i misle da nesto znaju, a ne znaju
<Mmike> eto ti lijepo covjek zlo objasnjava :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: da ali ti si u to sve dosta novca ulozio 
<zlo^> ivoks: jesi zavrsio gra.evinu?
<SilverSpace> svog*
<ivoks> SilverSpace: novac koji sam sam zaradio
<SilverSpace> yep 
<ivoks> pa no
<ivoks> zlo^: jos moram diplomski napisati
<SilverSpace> bez toga ne ide
<ivoks> pa stedis
<zlo^> i cime se firma bavi?
<ivoks> koja?
<SilverSpace> svi bi htjeli dobiti na lutriji 
<ivoks> jedna je IT, druga je turizam
<SilverSpace> ali nitko nece uplatit
<zlo^> heh, opet turizam :D
<ivoks> pa da... turizam
<SilverSpace> tako je i sa poslom 
<ivoks> u kojem se bez da se oznoji okrene 15.000 eura mjesecno
<ivoks> samo sto treba imati ideju
<zlo^> ok, kako da ja otvorim strojarsku firmu ako mi stroj dodje 10000e
<SilverSpace> misle da ce im posao opasti sa neba
<zlo^> trebam 3 takva stroja
<zlo^> halu
<zlo^> i plin
<zlo^> plus 
<ivoks> svasta :D
<zlo^> CNC software koji kosta oko 10000
<zlo^> dolara
<zlo^> ces mi biti jamac u banci?
<ivoks> moj djed je 50. pokrenuo stolarsku radionicu
<ivoks> krenuo je s rucnim alatom
<ivoks> 60 godina poslije, moj stari gradi prvu halu
<ivoks> zar ti zbilja mislis da ces u svom zivotu izgraditi strojarsku halu?
<ivoks> to mozes samo ako imas neki jebeni proizvod ili ideju
<zlo^> pa to ti i govorim treba imat ideje
<ivoks> ima ona izreka
<ivoks> prva i druga generacija stvaraju, treca trosi
<drj_cro> opet umro skype 
<zlo^> u hr su glavne ideje turizam i ugostiteljstvo
<zlo^> to me ne zanima
<zlo^> i to opet imamo jer nismo stvarali more
<ivoks> koliko ti imas godina?
<zlo^> to more smo dobili
<ivoks> pa jel ti ocekujes ideju od nekoga drugoga ili ces ju ti imati?
<ivoks> kaj te briga kakve ideje drugi imaju
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: umret ce on izgleda zasuvjek kad ga zlocudni SM primio pod svoje
<zlo^> bas me zanima sta bi radili kad nebi imali sugavog mora
<ivoks> ako svi imaju u turizmu i ugostiteljstvu, a nemaju :), onda ce biti vise prostora za tebe u strojarstvu
<zlo^> nece bit, jer nece biti firma
<zlo^> jer ce svi ici u siguran turizam
<ivoks> strasno.
<ivoks> nadam se da imas 19 godina
<ivoks> jer ce ti zivot opaliti takvu samarcinu kada izadjes s faksa
<ivoks> da se neces probuditi godinama
<zlo^> pa sve mi je vec sad jasno :D
<zlo^> spreman sam prije nego sto sam zavrsio
<drj_cro> SilverSpace: da..morat cem na gtalk skroz prec
<ivoks> sve se moze
<ivoks> samo treba biti strpljiv i uporan
<ivoks> i naravno, treba imati znanje
<ivoks> prosle godine, kada sam pokrenuo ovaj turisticki posao
<zlo^> i cime se konkretno bavi tvoja firma?
<ivoks> nadjem se s nacelnikom opcine, kako bi popricali o tome sto mi mozemo napraviti za opcinu i sto opcina moze napraviti za nas
<ivoks> i pita on mene kad ja mislim da ce to poceti zaradjivati
<ivoks> ja rekao da firma ima 5 godina da postane profitabilna
<ivoks> ovaj me gleda, i pita '5?'
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> cudi ga jer svi ocekuju da krene prve godine
<ivoks> toga i ti moras biti svjestan
<ivoks> ako zelis krenuti u svoj posao, morati ces zivjeti sa starcima neko vrijeme :D
<ivoks> i to nije nikakva sramota
<ivoks> moras se zrtvovati da bi uspio, nista se ne poklanja
<zlo^> gle opet ces popiztit, ali kako to da masu njih ode u ameriku i obogate se
<zlo^> znaci ne zive sa starcima
<zlo^> dodju bez kune i bok
<ivoks> ijao
<zlo^> tamo to ide malo brze
<ivoks> znas koliko ih u americi umre a da nitko ne zna da su umrli?
<zlo^> znam
<ivoks> ne znas
<ivoks> da znas, ne bi rekao takvu glupost
<drj_cro> ivoks: pa zar jos nisi odustao? il je ta americanska kava tolko jaka :)
<ivoks> evo, ja sam u americi
<ivoks> i gledam kroz prozor
<ivoks> hoces da ti nabrojim koliko lutatlica vidim, a koliko dobrih autiju?
<ivoks> s/lutalica/skitnica
<ivoks> pazi, u malom, elitnom mjestu
<ivoks> ispred hotela
<ivoks> trgni se
<ivoks> amerika je opasna :) pogotovo za europljane navikle na socijalnu sigurnost
<zlo^> vidjet cu, dobre su sanse da dobijem doma posao preko veze
<zlo^> pa ako nece ic, cu se trgnut
<ivoks> tamo ti nitko ne placa mirovinsko i zdravstveno
<ivoks> drj_cro: sad cu na dorucak :)
<zlo^> jer zasto bi se mucio kad puno njih radi preko veze i dobro im je :D
<zlo^> ako mi nece biti, lako se trgnem
<ivoks> ne rade preko veze
<zlo^> ja neznam ni jednog koji ne radi preko veze
<ivoks> je li ti shvacas da je 'veza' normalna u privatnim poduzecima, a nije normalna u 'drzavnim'?
<ivoks> je li ti jasno zasto je to tako?
<zlo^> ok, jel bi ti zaposlio 2 frenda koji se po cijele dane drogiraju, i nemaju pojima o poslu?
<zlo^> i jedina ti je referenca lizanje tripova?
<ivoks> naravno da ne bi, ali sam zaposlio 2 frenda, obojicu ucim posao
<ivoks> znas zasto? zato sto se posao moze nauciti, postenje ne
<zlo^> eto, oni su zaposleni i sad rade bolje od prdonja sa faxom :)
<Neuromanc> pitanjce...
<ivoks> radje cu zaposliti nekoga tko nista ne zna, ali je posten, nego nekoga tko zna sve, a nije posten
<Neuromanc> produkey
<Neuromanc> ima netko iskustva
<Neuromanc> trebam skinuti ms office key sa jednog stroja koji cu reinstalirati
<ivoks> zlo^: pa zasto ne... rekao sam ti, posao se moze nauciti
<zlo^> ivoks: sta je onda bolje, biti skolovan ili imati poznanstva a ne kvalitetu?
<civija> biti skolovan!
<ivoks> zlo^: najbolje je biti posten, zeljeti raditi i imati poznanstva; skolovanje je plus, a kvalitetu steknes s vremenom
<drj_cro> zlo^: nazalost kod nas jos uvijek biti skolovan
<zlo^> posten sam, zelim radit, ali nema vezu
<ivoks> skola nije garancija kvalitete
<zlo^> tj, nemam ju samostalno
<ivoks> pogotovo kod nas
<ivoks> kod nas je skola garancija zatucanosti
<zlo^> ne priznam vezu od mame/tate, lako cu tako nac posao
<ivoks> cekaj malo
<ivoks> ako ti mama pozna vlasnika neke firme, zasto ne bi radio za njega, ako se ukaze prilika
<zlo^> jer nezelim biti mamin sin
<zlo^> sve sam u zivotu dobio od mame
<ivoks> to je u biti teze nego da te odabere random
<ivoks> ti ces uvijek biti mamin sin :)
<zlo^> bit cu, ali samo po krvi
<ivoks> pa da
<zlo^> znaci, ja zelim nesto sam napravit, ali posteno
<zlo^> kolko vidim to nije moguce
<ivoks> 'mamin sincic' ces biti samo ako ces se tako postaviti
<ivoks> ako dobijes priliku i ne prihvatis ju ozbiljno, onda si mamin sincic
<ivoks> ako dobijes priliku, prihvatis ju ozbiljno i napredujes, onda si faca
<ivoks> onda za koju godinu ides dalje
<ivoks> i onda vise nikada neces mamu traziti nista
<zlo^> ok, idem onda zavrsit magisterij 
<civija> zlo^: naravno da je moguce, samo ima previse tih drugih primjera pa steknes takav dojam
<civija> ako imas kvalitetu mozes lako naci posao i bit 'posten'
<ivoks> mozes sam praviti, dao sam ti svoj primjer :)
<Mmike> zlo^, ti sigurno nisi hrizip ? :)
<zlo^> sorry sto ste me morali slusat, dans mi nije bio dobar dan jer sam upalio vijesti
<Mmike> taj, hrizip
<Mmike> samo kuka da 'nema tatu na dobro placenom poslu'
<Mmike> pa eto, mora raditi za 2k kuna mjesecno
<Mmike> jer, svi drugi imaju tate :)
<zlo^> ma ne, ja samo kukam dok upalim vjesti i dok tu i tamo skicnem moj posao :D
<zlo^> i vidim da industrije u hr nema
<ivoks> ma ima
<ivoks> ali nema teske
<civija> ja isto kukam da nemam tatu da mi kupi mercedesa :)
<ivoks> niti ce biti neko vrijeme
<zlo^> pa nema nikakve :D
<ivoks> ima
<ivoks> nije industrija samo ono sto ukljucuje strojeve
<zlo^> nego?
<SilverSpace> civija: kaj su ti ukrali mecku :)
<ivoks> zlo^: evo, pitaj civiju; on ti je kolega :)
<ivoks> barem s faksa
<ivoks> sad vozi mercedes :)
<Mmike> dobro
<civija> zlo^: ti si tvz-ovac?
<zlo^> ne
<Mmike> on ima drugi razlog zasto vozi mercedes :) :)
<ivoks> netko bi kupio stan, al eto, on je iz imotskog, pa zeli mercedes :)
<Mmike> on bi vozio mercedes
<Mmike> hahahah
<Mmike> tocno to, ivoks :)
<civija> ivoks: ja stan vec imam :)
<ivoks> civija: pazi, sad ce te zlo^ okarakterizirati kao hercegovca kojemu je stari kupio mercedessa i nasao posao
<ivoks> jer, eto, to je danas in, barem na TV-u
<zlo^> cuj, previse se druzim sa takvim ljudima
<ivoks> pa druzis se s krivim ljudima onda
<zlo^> nakraju ja sa tezim faxem cu se morat vise jebat nego oni jer su im starci netko i nesto :D
<civija> ali ne zelim da ispadne da ja sebe hvalim ili nesto ali ja sam zavrsio visu skolu i sam sebi nasao dobro placen posao, bez ikakve veze, rodjaka i sl.
<civija> dakle moze se
<ivoks> naravno da se moze
<civija> samo sto ponavljam da ima previse tih primjera sa tv-a
<ivoks> ma nema ih nista vise ili manje nego drugih, samo ovi drugi nisu prica
<civija> i to stoji, da
<ivoks> nije prica kada XY zgazi nekoga na cesti
<SilverSpace> lol koji kreten http://www.autosport.hr/iz-svijeta/formula-1/4933-video-buemi-pokupio-leteeg-japanca
<ivoks> prica je kada neciji sin nekoga zgazi na cesti
<Mmike> civija, kol'ko ti je trebalo da si nadjes taki poso?
<zlo^> civija: i kad si ga nasao?
<ivoks> iako svaki dan netko pogine na cesti, mi slusamo samo price o djeci poznatih ljudi :)
<civija> Mmike: u roku mjeseca dana sam poceo radit otkad sam diplomirao
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> ja zbog posla nisam ni stigao diplomirati :)
<zlo^> koja struka?
<ivoks> opet on struka
<zlo^> pa itam
<ivoks> nece uzeti posao ako nije bas ono sto je studirao
<zlo^> radis u struci?
<ivoks> ja ili civija 
<zlo^> civija: 
<ivoks> pa mislim da radi u struci, da :)
<zlo^> eto :D
<zlo^> trebalo mu mjesec dana
<civija> Mmike: ustvari lazem, trebalo mi je 15 dana ali sam cekao da pocnem radit od prvog u mjesecu
<civija> zlo^: da, radim u struci
<ivoks> ako se ne varam, decec radi na autima koje poslije vozi
<Mmike> civija, cek, ti u AVLu radis od pocetka, ili?
<civija> Mmike: da
<Mmike> kul :)
<ivoks> civija: evo, zaposlite zlo^a :)
<zlo^> cek dok zavrsim magisterij
<civija> a ne znam sta covjek studira
<zlo^> jer zelim vecu placu pocetnu :DDD
<ivoks> vidis da je mlad, mozete ga oblikovati kako zelite :D
<civija> ali uvijek trebamo kvalitetnih ljudi
<ivoks> vidis, glupih li ljudi
<civija> i stalno zaposljavamo
<ivoks> on ocito nije :)
<zlo^> pa ivoks zajebavam te
<zlo^> sta se pijenis odma :D
<ivoks> jebo zakon koji definira visinu place prema zavrsenoj skoli
<zlo^> tj, ja cu u biografiji napisat da zelim da mi je pocetna placa 10000kn jer ima magisterij
<ivoks> radno mjesto mora definirati placu, nec skola
<ivoks> 10.000kn?
<zlo^> znam da neide to tako, ne sve shvacat ozbiljno
<civija> u mojoj firmi ima ljudi bez faksa a imaju debelo vecu placu od mene
<ivoks> znas koliko predsjednik republike ima placu? :)
<civija> ali su ljudi genijalci u onome sto rade
<zlo^> znas kolko ima placu od mog frenda stari koji je javni biljeznik i tamo ga stavio hdz 90' ?
<civija> opet ti po svome
<ivoks> mogu mislit :)
<ivoks> al to je nebitno
<zlo^> samo mi zao da zivimo u tom vremenu, prije bi bio u stranci i bok :D
<zlo^> e na sad mi tu jadni moramo se ubijat od posla
<ivoks> pa i civija je u HDZ-u, a ne radi kod javnog biljeznika :)
<civija> ne, ja sam hčsp :D
<zlo^> cuj, ovaj je morao napustit grad :D
<ivoks> stranke nisu bitne
<zlo^> ? :D
<zlo^> jel se ti to zajebavas?
<ivoks> ne
<zlo^> pa on je sam rekao da mi je sve hdz dao
<ivoks> tko god bio na vlasti, isto ce biti
<ivoks> pa gle, da je hsls bio na vlasti, bili bi ljudi iz hslsa
<ivoks> zato sto se nepotizam ne veze za stranku, vec za ljude i mentalitet
<zlo^> on nije na vlasti, on imao posao koji mu nitko nemoze uzet
<zlo^> dobio ga je jer je bio u stranci, o cemu mi pricamo :D
<ivoks> da je bio FGH, bili bi neki drugi ljudi
<ivoks> vec vidim da imas strpljenja sa slusanjem
<ivoks> dao mu je sve HDZ jer je HDZ bio na vlasti
<ivoks> da je netko drugi na vlasti, samo bi bili drugi ljudi
<ivoks> al sve bi bilo isto
<ivoks> jer su ljudi tako radili... 50 godina je stranka/partija davala posao
<zlo^> nigje ne pise u opisu radnog mjesta, clanstvo u hdz-u
<ivoks> jednostavno je takav mentalitet usadjen
<zlo^> i tebi je to normalno?
<ivoks> zbilja ne razumijes sto ti pokusavam objasniti?
<zlo^> pa onda lijepo reci: 90' su pokrali hrvatsku hdz-ovci i sad im je lakse i izgradili su carstvo na drugima
<ivoks> svake godine svi kradu drzavu
<ivoks> svakog dana
<ivoks> svatko onoliko koliko moze
<zlo^> jos znam par ljudi koji su bili u hdz-u pa sad imaju firme za kunu
<ivoks> od portira koji mazne olovku
<ivoks> do predsjednika/premijera koji maznu ono sto njima prolazi kroz ruku
<zlo^> bas me zanima dali ce oni u pakao
<ivoks> prilika cini lopova
<ivoks> nda... ne kuzis... zatucano
<zlo^> pa prilika cini lopova i mentalitet
<zlo^> vani se bar nest sanira
<zlo^> kolko tolko, ovdje nevidim pomaka...
<ivoks> meni su maznuli 16.000kn kada sam pocinjao posao
<ivoks> 16000kn mi je tada bilo... posao godine
<ivoks> bio sam presretan
<zlo^> jel imas dokaza?
<ivoks> dokaza? pa naravno, ispostavljena faktura i ovrsni postupak :)
<zlo^> onda se nemas sta brinut, pokrali te amateri
<zlo^> meni su bolji oni koji su pokrali firme za kunu a nema dokaza, to je pamet
<ivoks> nemas se sta brinuti :)
<ivoks> pa te novce necu vidjeti
<ivoks> samo ti hocu pokazati primjerom kakav je poduzetnicki zivot
<ivoks> firma je narucila robu, ja isporucio
<ivoks> a oni propali
<zlo^> a sta nemoze im banka uzet auto / tv doma / kucu vlasnika?
<ivoks> ne :)
<ivoks> nije propao vlasnik firme, vec firma
<zlo^> znaci ja mogu otvorit firmu, zaduzit se na nju propast i meni nece radit ovrhu?
<Mmike> zlo^, ne bas :)
<zlo^> kako se onda ovaj izvuko :D
<Mmike> pa misilm
<Mmike> probaj onda :)
<zlo^> i sam nobilo je rekao da u ovoj hrvatskoj postoje rupe u zakonu da on moze oslobodit sve :D
<Mmike> budi ti mlada hrvatska nada koja ce sve ubit :)
<Mmike> tako je, nobilo je isto faca :)
<zlo^> pa kaj nije? :D
<zlo^> od kad je hrvatska postala pravna drzava, pravnika ko u prici
<Mmike> :)
<zlo^> tko su glavne face u zemlji, pravnici, politicari i todoric
<zlo^> super nam je onda :D
<zlo^> vani znam samo za kardashiana jer je branio onog igraca rugbija i jer ima jebene kcerke
<Neuromanc> nda
<Neuromanc> jedno godinu dana cjelodnevnog posla ukljucujuci vikende i slozit cu si radnu okolinu...
<Mmike> zlo^, jadan ti kad tako razmisljas
<zlo^> pa zivio sam u francuskoj 3 godine i novine o tome tamo ne pisu
<zlo^> tamo kriminalce zatvaraju, novine se ne bave time
<zlo^> pogledaj malo, zale se jer su im prag za odlazak u mirovinu digli sa 60 na 62god
<zlo^> cim dodjem ovdje gubium zivce, tamo je bio cisti hedonizam
<Neuromanc> zlo vrati se tamo...
<zlo^> nemogu radi familije
<zlo^> a pederi nedaju drzavljanstvo
<Neuromanc> da, ovo je cistiliste, nemoj nama koji moramo biti tu govoriti kak je vani ljepse...
<Neuromanc> e onda suti i trpi i snadji se kako mozes...
<zlo^> nemoras ni ti biti tu :D
<Neuromanc> ima i zivot ovdje svojih prednosti...
<Neuromanc> zlo ah nemam bas puno izbora trenutno..
<Neuromanc> a i ja sam konacno dobio dobar posao
<zlo^> bit cu i ja sretan kad dobijem dobar posao i hodat cu nasmijan
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> al' kukanjem neces doc do toga
<zlo^> ma zaradjujem na nekih 3000-4000kn sastrane
<zlo^> ali sta mi je to :D
<zlo^> treba vise
<zlo^> i to zaradjujem znanjem koje sam nauci u mjesec dana, tako da se da
<zlo^> treba nesto smislit, ili pokrast kao onaj mark cukerberg
<Neuromanc> pa, racunajuci nezaposlenu zenu i 3 djece ja imam manje mjesecno nego ti...
<zlo^> uff, steta
<zlo^> aj, bude bolje
<budz0r> zlo^: vrijeme tu trosis kukajuci, umjesto da spremas ispite
<zlo^> sve sam dao sta sam mogao :D
<zlo^> cekam diplomski
<zlo^> i usput gledam dal ima posla :)
<zlo^> najbolje da upiusem jos jedan fax pa da me drzava financira i da budem pametan kao dikan radeljak
<Mmike> ima posla :) sto znas raditi? :)
<zlo^> nc/cnc programiranje, autocad, solidworks, caita, proracin cjevovda u elektranama, osnove linux administtiranja
<zlo^> pro/e
<zlo^> samo ti je problem da ovo sto su nas naucili na faxu neznaju 80% firmi jer nemaju para, mi smo jos na provmajskim tokarilcama iz 60'
<zlo^> lako vama srat da ima posla, kad se nove tehnologije sta se tice IT razvijaju svaki dan i sto u sve opensource, znaci treba ti samo volje
<zlo^> zapocet neku ozbiljnu konkurentnu firmu ti treba barem 20 000e
<zlo^> jer opensource programi za linux na tematici CNC su prelosi
<drj_cro> zlo^: napisi svoj onda
<zlo^> pa to je kompleksnije nego cijeli linux zajedno
<drj_cro> pa koliko se sjecam sa prakse i cncova to ja zapravo uber jednostavno
<zlo^> je za 2 osi
<drj_cro> istina da je to bilo prije 16g al :)
<zlo^> to se vise ne koristi :D
<zlo^> danas je sve CAD/CAM
<drj_cro> al koj je problem sa jo jednom osi?
<zlo^> puno se tu problema javlja
<jelly> ivoks: e kad si u americi daj donesi jedan Thinkpad X120e <g>
<drj_cro> zlo^: http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Make-a-Three-Axis-CNC-Machine-Cheaply-and-/
<jelly> ebem ti Lenovo koji u svojoj mudrosti nije uopce dao taj proizvoda na EMEA traziste
<Neuromanc> heh lenovo...
<Neuromanc> i emea trziste...
<jelly> ima ga u japanu u americi
<zlo^> drj_cro: napravio sam takav jedan za fax :D ali s tim nemogu pare mlatit
<Neuromanc> mi smo nezanimljivo trziste...
 * jelly grozno tipka danas
<Neuromanc> za takve igrace..
<zlo^> vreteno bi puklo na malo jaci materijal :D
<jelly> Neuromanc: za netbooke? 
<Neuromanc> ja uvijek grozno tipkam...
<Neuromanc> jelly pa za bilo sto smo slabo i malo trziste
<Neuromanc> ne isplati im se prodavat nesto ceg mogu utopiti manje od par kontejnera
<jelly> Neuromanc: ali ovdje je cijela EMEA izostavljena, sad mi reci da likovi u zapadnoj evropi ne bi kupili kontejner netbookova sa trackpointom
<Neuromanc> jelly a imaju oni sigurno neko ekonomsko objasnjenje
 * jelly nema para ni potrebe za uzeti pravi ultraportable
<Neuromanc> mozda mogu proizvesti dovoljno samo za ta 2 trzista zasad
<Neuromanc> valjda su napravili neku analizu
<Neuromanc> nije to hrvatska politicka ekonomija pa da nas ne vole i nece nam zato prodati
<SilverSpace> zjev zjev
<Neuromanc> ma nije zjev zvjev
<Neuromanc> bas je dobar dan
<jelly> Neuromanc: i zato ja gnjavim svakog ko ide u jameriku da mi uzme jednog!
<Neuromanc> jelly sretno u pokusajima nabave:)
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: to mi je sad poslje rucka
<SilverSpace> malo me hice
<Neuromanc> :)
<Mmike> budz0r, 
<ivoks> jelly: jel dobar?
<jelly> ivoks: dobre stvari: duga baterija, trackpoint, 3G ukljucen ovisno o modelu; lose stvari: navodno se grije
<ivoks> http://reviews.cnet.com/4504-4_7-0.html?id=34498277&id=34526813&tag=compare
<ivoks> oh lol :D
<ivoks> AMD, 11.6" i win7
<jelly> ivoks: i ne zovu ga "netbook" jer... ne zele imati Thinkpad netbook.  Ali cijenom i formatom je prilicno jasno o cem se radi
<ivoks> x220 me razocarao
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj?
<jelly> ivoks: kolko mu traje baterija, ak traje vise od 5-8 sati os prodat :>
<ivoks> jelly: imam x200s
<ivoks> jelly: necu ga prodati, idem mojim zaposlenicima :)
<ivoks> s/idem/ide/
<jelly> hehe
<jelly> neki daju rodbini, neki radnicima
<ivoks> Mmike: ima touchpad
<ivoks> fuck that
<Mmike> nema sisu?
<ivoks> al najgore od svega, povecali su ga, a smanjili rezoluciju
<ivoks> mislis klit? :)
<jelly> touchpad se da iskljucit
<Mmike> e :)
<ivoks> ima
<ivoks> ma znam da se da iskljuciti
<ivoks> ali 1366x768
<ivoks> kakva je to rezolucija
<jelly> x768 je smijurija
<jelly> al jebga, svi to sad furaju
<ivoks> to je za gledanje filmova
<ivoks> a ne za raditi
<Neuromanc> 1366x788 je na 15" laptopima...
<jelly> moj stari Z60m ima 1280x800 i ispod toga po vertikali _za raditi_ ne bi isao
<Neuromanc> za poludjet...
<Neuromanc> #"%#%"#%$"# wide screen
<Neuromanc> fakat za zajebanciju a ne za rad
<Neuromanc> dajte mi 4x3 screen
<jelly> nema!
<Neuromanc> ovo je samo marketinsko sranje da prodaju pod istom dijagonalom manju povrsinu ekrana
<jelly> kupi T42 iz druge ruke ;-)
<Neuromanc> i onda 90% papaka misli kak su dobili veci ekran za iste pare
<Neuromanc> a dobili su manju povrsinu i sto je gore manju visinu...
<jelly> hm, koji je bio zadnji 4:3 ... T61?
<Neuromanc> t60:)
<Neuromanc> da, t61 je bio zadnji valjda
<Neuromanc> t60 sam imao i to je bilo super
<Neuromanc> 1600x1200 na 15,6"
<Neuromanc> i onda dobijes govno s x768
<ivoks> pa lik kraj mene ima x768
<ivoks> mozda i nije tako lose
<Neuromanc> a gle, poslije netbooka nije tak lose
<jelly> zato i ubuntu gleda kako ustedit vertikalu
<Neuromanc> poslije t60 je ocajno
<jelly> pa imaju meni + title sve gore, kao MacOS
<jelly> i dock sa strane
<ivoks> Neuromanc: ja sam sad na x200s
<ivoks> ako je to netbook, onda je cray radna stanica
<ivoks> x200s je najbolji laptop ikad
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> to je ultraportable, sto se vidi i cijenom
<Neuromanc> :)
<ivoks> nekako mi se cini da njemu cijena raste s vremenom
<ivoks> jer mi je ostalo u sijecanju da sam ga kupio dosta povoljno
<ivoks> sjecanju
<ivoks> a x1
<ivoks> x1 ima onu sugavu mac-like tipkovnicu
<ivoks> ista sugava rezolucija
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ivoks> ajmo radit svoje laptope
<SilverSpace> koji kreteni dopisujem se sa jednom nasom firmom kod koje sam narucio cetri artikla prije tocno mjesec dana. tri imaju jedan ne na lageru i sad mi nece poslati ova tri dok im ne dode i ovaj cetvrti. reko zamjenite sa bilo koja ova dva u istoj cijeni su, kazu da ne mogu tako onda mi posaljite ova tri kaj imate, opet ne moze tako, nego moram novu narudzbu pisati 
<SilverSpace> odjeb samoo takav 
<SilverSpace> sad sam im napisao prestrasno pismo 
<SilverSpace> bas me zanima sto ce odgovoriti
<Neuromanc> nda
<Mmike> kako rsyncu reci da synca samo odredjene extenzije, al' po svim direktorijima? kazem --include="*.jpg", i onda mi prebaci samo jpegove koji su u root-diru odakle syncam, ne u poddirektorijima
<obruT> raspasce mi se komp od ovog eklipseta
<Mmike> 8G rama
<Mmike> i negdje stavis da koristi 3G za nesto
<Mmike> al' neznam di mi je to vise
<obruT> postavljeno je sve sto treba, radi on ok kad se zboota, ali treba mu da se zboota i inicijalizra cijeli workspace :) tu komp poludi :)
<obruT> sto je najgore, imam trenutno i netbeanse dignute :)
<obruT> dobit cu kernel panic: too-much-java 
<SilverSpace> cemu sluzi libsexy2
<SilverSpace> acs libsexy2
<SilverSpace> libsexy2 - collection of additional GTK+ widgets - library
<budz0r> Mmike: reci
<budz0r> "15:16:18 <ivoks> x200s je najbolji laptop ikad" slazem se :)
<Mmike> budz0r, pa msgo si me
<budz0r> Mmike: istina, jucer, ali ok, ivoks uletio
<budz0r> Mmike: htio te pitat za iskustvo s muninom
<budz0r> i monitoringom vise od 5 servera
<Mmike> budz0r, ovi za koje radim imaju munin za preko 1000 servera
<Mmike> iako, sve do 10-20 servera je ok
<Mmike> preko toga, heh
<budz0r> Mmike: ja sam sprasio u svog 7 servera, i svakih 5 minuta load naraste na 7
<budz0r> odnosno prilikom generiranja grafova
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> pa kakav to imas stroj?
<budz0r> Mmike: probat cu istu pricu sa collectd-om
<Mmike> nah, ja sam to gleado
<Mmike> al' zdrkano je
<Mmike> ak ti se da igrati, probaj
<Mmike> munin je braindead
<budz0r> Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz
<Mmike> jeps, to je dost los stroj :)
<Mmike> tj, procesor :)
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> znam
<Mmike> da vidis doma, na stsroju di imam CF karticu
<Mmike> kad pocne munin pisati u rrd 
<Mmike> IO naraste za popizdit :0
<ivoks> zato je munin glup
<Neuromanc> nda
<budz0r> :)
<ivoks> u collectd svaki stroj pise svoj rrd
<budz0r> probam collectd kad ulovim vremena
<ivoks> ili pise u razno vrijeme
<ivoks> na serveru
<ivoks> ovisi o tome sto zelis postici
<ivoks> ako imas master server a ostali mu samo salju podatke, collectd mi se cini kao bolje rjesenje jer novodi ne piskaraju u isto vrijeme
<ivoks> odnosno, ne salju podatke u isto vrijeme
<budz0r> ivoks: to mi je i plan, imati jedan server koji bi skupljao podatke sa ostalih servera
<Neuromanc> pa ako je munin u virtualki na hostu koji je dosta jak, to nje neki problem..
<Neuromanc> lol 350 mb updatea za vistu...
<Neuromanc> jos cu se i visti nauciti ovdje...
<Mmike> pa to ti munin radi
<Mmike> bed je sto radi svakih 5 minuta
<Mmike> i nikako drugacije
<Mmike> al' radi sekvencijalno
<Mmike> ide od stroja do stroja
<Mmike> jedino kad crta grafove pokrene vise threadova jer, kao, imas vise jezgri, pa kao... bolje je :)
<Mmike> ivoks, nije munin zato glup
<Mmike> ivoks, colectd bi imao isti bed (sa CF karticom)
<Mmike> http://www.business.hr/hr/Kompanije/Vijesti/Podnesen-prijedlog-za-otvaranje-stecaja-nad-HGspotom
<Mmike> rasprodaja, anyone? :0
<budz0r> gibam
<Neuromanc> ispravak, 397 mb updatea...
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> collectd ima u paketima!
<Mmike> o srce mu spaljeno
<Neuromanc> MMike:)?
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> ja sam to slagao iz pocetka :)
<Mmike> ovo malo drugaciju sliku baca sad :)
<Neuromanc> cek govorimo o par stvari istovremeno:)
<Neuromanc> muninu, colectd-u, hgspotu i visti:)
<Neuromanc> na sta od toga ti referiras sa srce mu spaljeno:)?
<Mmike> collectd
<SilverSpace> bemti flash i adobbe skupa sa njime
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' igras loto?
<SilverSpace> i to smece skuplja podatke 
<Mmike> osh tajne brojeve opet? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: uplatio vec danas
<SilverSpace> bome od onda nisam 
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno ni ne bi ali sam na kiosku vidio stare listice u novcaniku 
<SilverSpace> pa eto uplatio
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> iste brojeve?
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> pazi stakora http://image.dnevnik.hr/media/images/644x322/Jun2011/60467319.jpg
<SilverSpace> kaj me ovo hebe kaj prevod nikada ne vuce program iz iste datoteke
<sheriff> pozz ljudi ... imam pitanje ... nedavno sam na frendov laptop instalirao ubuntu 11.04  ... radi se o laptopu Toshiba Satellite L500-1XZ Procesor	Intel Core i3-330M 2.13GHz (3MB L3 Cache) Memorija	4096MB DDR3 1066MHz HDD	320GB SATA 5400rpm Monitor	15.6" LED HD BrightView (1366 x 768) Grafička karta	ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5145 512MB DDR2 CD/DVD	DVD RW Dual Layer Zvučnici	Stereo Speakers Mrežna karta	10/100 Ethernet Wireless	802.11 b
<sheriff> Å¡to npr sa win7  nije radio
<HmmZ0r> i koje je pitanje
<HmmZ0r> :)
<sheriff> da se to kako riješiti il ... ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, moj fee i dalje vrijedi, al' je 1% samo ovaj put jer koristis iste brojeve :)
<Mmike> sheriff, koje?
<sheriff> problem zagrijavanja sa Toshiba Satellite L500-1XZ
<sheriff> gore sam opisao problem
<sheriff> na win 7 nije bilo nikakvih problema sa zagrijavamnjem
<sheriff> ni ničeg sličnog
<HmmZ0r> zagrije se da se ugasi il ?
<sheriff> ne ugasi se svaki put
<sheriff> a ne koristi se za neke teže operacije, to se zna desit kad se npr gleda film u vlc-u il surfa netom
<Mmike>  pozz ljudi ... imam pitanje ... nedavno sam na frendov laptop instalirao ubuntu 11.04  ... radi se o laptopu Toshiba Satellite L500-1XZ Procesor Intel Core i3-330M 2.13GHz (3MB L3 Cache) Memorija 4096MB DDR3 1066MHz HDD 320GB SATA 5400rpm Monitor 15.6" LED HD BrightView (1366 x 768) Grafička karta ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5145 512MB DDR2 CD/DVD DVD RW Dual Layer Zvučnici Stereo Speakers Mrežna karta 10/100 Ethernet Wireless 802.11 
<Mmike> nisi bas opisao problem, opisao si specke :)
<Mmike> ali, vidi tekst
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> vidi proc
<Mmike> jel' se skalira
<sheriff> iskorištenost RAMA mu je na 10-13% a iskorištenost CPU-i (4) je od 2 do 10% nikad više
<chaky> nije ni cudo sto se windoze uvijek smrzavajju, pa nisu ni u stanju zagrijati procesor :P
<sheriff> windowsi rade ok, al se ubuntu zagrijava malo previše, al očito krivo učitava stanje procesora
<Mmike> sheriff, na kojem taktu radi proc?
<Mmike> ubuntu ima glupu foru da uvijek natjera proc u 'performance' mode
<Mmike> neznam zasto
<Mmike> ja imam instaliran cpu-frequency kufer, pa onda kliknem na 'ondemand'
<Mmike> ima nacina da se to popravi, al' fakat neznam napamet, meni je ovo sto imam skroz ok :)
<sheriff> nezz točno na kojem taktu radi, nemam ga trenutno kod sebe ... da se to uopče kako riješit
<Mmike> e, i da, u zdrkanom unityju nemam pojma di ces taj applet/pimpek staviti
<sheriff> il preporučate neki drugi linux za surfanje i filmove
<jelly> 4 8 15 16 23 42
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ima i na unityu taj pimpek ba danas gledao 
<SilverSpace> tj mislim da je danas dosla i nadogradnja za to
<Mmike> SilverSpace, aj pomozi covjeku onda
<Mmike> sheriff, ne preporucam ti nista osim ubuntua :)
<SilverSpace> ne vidim koji problem
<SilverSpace> Battery Status Indicator 
<SilverSpace> http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/05/10-useful-application-indicators-for.html
<SilverSpace> naso
<Mmike> SilverSpace, proc mu je uvijek u 'performance' modu
<Mmike> ne skalira frekvenciju kad nije opterecen
<sheriff> hvala ... pokušat ću što prije doč do laptopa ... pa se onda javim kad skupim malo više informacija ... btw; to se nije dešavalo na 10.10
<jelly> Mmike: echo devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor = ondemand >> /etc/sysfs.conf
<Mmike> jelly, that's not ubuntu way :)
<jelly> Mmike: I ocito sysfsutils trebaju biti instalirani
<calmpitbull> dobar dan
<jelly> dobar pitbulldan
<calmpitbull> jelly: kaj se radi, koga imamo danas na paleti ;)
<SilverSpace> kasnis  :)
<calmpitbull> gotova ha
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> http://server.publishers-mgmt.com/semk/secm/2011/06/csu/230/more/
<calmpitbull> imao nekakav osjecaj da se dogada nesto.....srebro molim te 
<calmpitbull> kao to ce kao pomoce
<calmpitbull> rofl
<SilverSpace> ovi sa tom e.coli dizu paniku pa vise u danu pogine ljudi 
<SilverSpace> pa nikome nista
<HmmZ0r> sace cjepivo
<HmmZ0r> :)
<calmpitbull> kaj jos nije
<SilverSpace> treba prodat 
<calmpitbull> da
<SilverSpace> to je najveca mafija 
<SilverSpace> drogerasi
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> junkie-i 
<jelly> calmpitbull: srebro je uvijek rjesenje, za prodavace srebra
<calmpitbull> da, da, da
<calmpitbull> ma volim ti ja srebro
<HmmZ0r> i vukodlake
<HmmZ0r> :)
<calmpitbull> rofl
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kao i masnoca u krvi za srcane bolesnike svake godine se pomalo kriticna granica podizala 
<SilverSpace> da bi farmacija vise ljekova prodavala
<SilverSpace> tj snizavala 
<HmmZ0r> a cuj, ovisi koja
<HmmZ0r> trigliceridi su smrt :)
<SilverSpace> cevapp masnoca
<HmmZ0r> transfat :D
<HmmZ0r> jelly: jel ubijas sto slowaris ?
<jelly> ?
<HmmZ0r> jel koristis adminas whatever
<calmpitbull> zato ja ne jedem cevape vec cvarke
<HmmZ0r> jelly: jel imas iskustva sa Solarisom ?
<jelly> HmmZ0r: rijesili smo se svih solarisa, ostao je jedan stroj, kojeg odrzava vendor
<jelly> imam iskustva najvise sa 8 i 9
<jelly> tako da vise ne ubijam, svi su ubijeni
<HmmZ0r> i, sto mislis o njemu
<SilverSpace> bome danas u vrticu bila frka moj netjak 4g vani na igralistu preko ograde bacao pjesak i krticnjake na cestu i pogodio auto 
<jelly> HmmZ0r: nema potrebe ni svrhe koristiti ako ne moras
<HmmZ0r> heh slazem se 
<jelly> SilverSpace: jel divlji na tebe ili na tatu?  Ili na postara
<jelly> HmmZ0r: a inace je OS u redu, kad imas placen support
<SilverSpace> kazu da je tvrdoglav na uvjak/mene :)
<SilverSpace> ujaka*
<HmmZ0r> slika govori tisucu rijeci : http://picpaste.com/da-VhOtiynb.jpg :)
<HmmZ0r> jelly: mislis li da je bolji clusterware od solaris naspram linuxa
<jelly> ne znam
<jelly> mi smo imali Veritas Cluster na Solarisu i Linuxu i radio je isto ;-)
<jelly> zapravo jos uvijek radi (na Linuxu)
<HmmZ0r> na linuxu nemam bas neke klastere, al koristih servisgard i sun x86 3.1
<HmmZ0r> al satje neki tomket past uskoro, bas se veselim
<HmmZ0r> jel znas ti je li aplikacije 'po defaultu' podrzavaju session replikaciju
 * drj_cro koristi pacemakera i corosync za clusteriranje.thnx ivoks sto si mi otvorio oci :)
<HmmZ0r> sa sheranim diskom il nesto. Jel mora app bit aware toga 
<jelly> "aplikacije" su sirok pojam
<HmmZ0r> pa tomcat 
<HmmZ0r> standardna web aplikacija 
<HmmZ0r> u kontenjeru
<HmmZ0r> :)
<jelly> mozes utrpat bilo sto u kontenjer, od Hello World do fejsa, nekak sumnjam da tomcat hendla replikaciju sessiona sam
<HmmZ0r> a kao handla
<jelly> aplikacija valjda!
<HmmZ0r> cuj ako nista drugo, ako stisne refresh vratit ce ga na formu u kojoj je bio prije failovera
<jelly> uostalom, nemam pojma o javi, samo laprdam bezveze
<jelly> o tomcatu i webappima znam sa sysadmin strane
<HmmZ0r> pa sto nije to to ? :)
<HmmZ0r> seamless da failoverira :)
<jelly> mislim, kak si to zamislio?  neko treba tim tomcatima rec da razmjenjuju podatke o sessionima, a aplikacija moze interno imati hrpu podataka vezanih za session-id koje isto treba replicirati
 * jelly ne zna ni da li tomcat sam za sebe opce drzi nekakav sessionid cookie ili sto vec
<HmmZ0r> a cuj tako pise na apache tomket sajt :)
<HmmZ0r> "The JvmRouteBinderValve rewrites the session id to ensure that the next request will remain sticky (and not fall back to go to random nodes since the worker is no longer available) after a fail over. "
<HmmZ0r> znaci ako napravi refresh vratit ce se u formu sve ok ulogirano i sranje
<HmmZ0r> il tako nesto jel, pitam :)
<Neuromanc> nda
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, ne bas
<Mmike> ovo sa 'containerima' i to sve :)
<Mmike> aplikacija to mora raditi
<HmmZ0r> znaci ipak nemilost programera jel
<HmmZ0r> nemos ih jos zajebat
<HmmZ0r> probat cu ja to pacu ti rec, jesi ti probao
<Mmike> pa ono
<Mmike> imas proces koji se vrti na serveru ak
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> i taj server umre
<Mmike> kak sad server b zna da mora taj proces preuzet?
<jelly> hartbit
<Mmike> moras isprogramirat to :)
<jelly> taj dio Tomcat 6 izgleda ima
<Mmike> jelly, yea, a sto je sa stateom procesa? :) 
<Mmike> memorijom koju je trosio, i inim sranjima? :)
<Mmike> ima, ima, mosh slozit cuda, cak da se korisniku cini da sve radi, a preshiftan je na drugi node
<Mmike> znaci, nije izgubio svoj session
<jelly> [18:38] <jelly> [...] a aplikacija moze interno imati hrpu podataka vezanih za session-id koje isto treba replicirati
<Mmike> al' to nikako nije out of the boxt
<Mmike> e, to
<Mmike> taj dio treba isprogramirati
<jelly> of skroz
<Mmike> odo jest, ljudi
<Mmike> brbnem se
<Mmike> znea mi ubila daljinski
<Mmike> a glupi digitalni tjuner nemosh drugacije osim s tim
<Mmike> pajebomater
<Neuromanc> lol
<Neuromanc> Mmike scientific atlanta:)?
<Neuromanc> Mmike njega mozes i na njemu
<Neuromanc> a i ove dvb mozes
<Neuromanc> imas prog +
<Mmike> Neuromanc, ?
<jelly> univerzalni / programabilni daljinski!
<Neuromanc> Mmike o dvb-u ili maxtvu ili o cem govoris?
<Mmike> jea
<Mmike> dvb
<Mmike> neki noname
<Mmike> za 110 kuna
<jelly> e
<Neuromanc> prakticki svaki ima osnovne funkcije na sebi
<Mmike> Neuromanc, kak to mislis?
<Neuromanc> paljenje i prog+-
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> nema :)
<Neuromanc> pa pogledaj ga, kojeg imas?
<Mmike> moram daljinski
<Mmike> koga, daljinski?
<Mmike> ili dvbt?
<jelly> za 110kn kupis novi :-)
<Neuromanc> dvb pogledaj, ima neki gumb na sebi valjda
<jelly> univerzalni daljinski ce kostati tu negdje 
<Neuromanc> a i jelly ti dobro veli
<Mmike> ama
<Mmike> nemam :)
<Mmike> velim da je noname drek neki
<jelly> onda pati
<Mmike> pa patim :)
<Mmike> samo dijelim s vama
<jelly> :-D
<Mmike> gledam sad dal' se stignem sletit do hgspota po novi
<jelly> 20 do osam
<drj_cro> tesko ces do hgsrota
<drj_cro> zatvoreni im svi ducani
 * jelly je Captain Obvious
<jelly> drj_cro: inventura?
<jelly> godisnji?
<drj_cro> vjerovnici
<jelly> propali (opet)?
<drj_cro> http://danas.net.hr/novac/page/2011/06/07/0389006.html
<drj_cro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVm6f94f-aw&feature=player_embedded
<jelly> pitam se s kojim karticama to izgleda tak
<drj_cro> a kad izadje bf3 morat cem opet u nabavku hw-a 
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> nije cudno da kosta 110 kuna
<Mmike> v
 * Mmike se smije kak daljinsk iizgleda :0
<darkwood> pozdrav, dali je itko od vas upoznat sa procedurom transfera domene?
<Mmike> posebno je glupo lemilicu koristiti kad si samo u boksericama
 * Mmike si skurio prsa
<darkwood> dobro da nisi jajceka
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://youtu.be/_AYEgwwCYWw
<SilverSpace> dececi opet rasturaju
<darkwood> bolji su nego slash
<SilverSpace> stavio sam ih na iPod
<calmpitbull> koja ja fora fedore
<jelly-home> headbanging čelo
<calmpitbull> jelly-home: ako je to odgovor, onda sam malo zabrinut za tebe
<jelly-home> to je komentar na SilverSpaceov video
<jelly-home> gle, zlatna vrata
<Mmike> jel' koristi tu tko paypal za primanje para?
<jelly-home> samo probao
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: koja fora
<calmpitbull> ma sve sam procital, vec sam se navikao...nesto pitam na kanalu, pa onda prije procitam nego dobijem odgovor :)
<darkwood> Mmike: kaj ti nije jasno u vezi paypala
<darkwood> primio sam neke pare
<calmpitb1ll> dobio pare preko paypala
<calmpitb1ll> pitanje:::koji je software u linxu jednak ms visual studiu
<Mmike> darkwood, pa nist, kak ide to?
<calmpitb1ll> win 1
<darkwood> otvoris paypal, i kad primis pare moras sacekat prvo 30 dana jer si novi user u pending balance, kad prodje 30 dana te pare se prebaciju u available balance i mozes i prebacit za 5$ direktno na banku ili cekati 1. u mjesecu pa ti se te pare prebaci mukte
<calmpitbull> koji je dobar visual studio like u linuxu....najbolji
<darkwood> ja sam na erste banci (visa electron), raspitaj se koje banke dopustaju uplate
<calmpitbull> najbolji IDE za linux?
<jelly-home> PBZ definitivno dopusta
<stemdA> calmpitbull: ne postoji najbolji IDE za OS
<stemdA> nego za programski jezik
<calmpitbull> onda za c++
<stemdA> odnosno za određenog čovjeka
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: jesi probao Eclipse
<stemdA> Eclipse je nekima najbolji
<calmpitbull> bas stavljam gore
<stemdA> jelly :)
<calmpitbull> rofl
<jelly-home> pitanje jel najbolji zato sto nema previse izbora ili...
<stemdA> :)
<stemdA> za Javu mnogi rabe Eclipse
<stemdA> koji su svojedobno radili u Kawi ili JDeveloperu ili ...
<stemdA> a izbora ima
<calmpitbull> kaj da ga instalam putem tar.gz ili direkt sa centra
<stemdA> NetBeans
<stemdA> QDeveloper
<stemdA> CodeBlocks
<stemdA> Anjuta
<calmpitbull> qdeveloper mi je totalno sr..
<calmpitbull> codeblock kaj ja znam
<stemdA> sve ovisi kaj netko treba
<calmpitbull> moza malo smjesno al meni je geany skroz super
<calmpitbull> rofl
<stemdA> ako inače dobar IDE nema ono kaj ti trebaš, tebi neće biti dobar
<calmpitbull> ma budem ovaj eclipse....hrpa ljudi govori da je dobar
<stemdA> neki se ljudi kunu u Operu (browser), ali kako blokirati reklame u Operi?
<stemdA> meni browser koji nema mogućnost u 3 klikat konfigurirati blokiranje reklama ne valja
<calmpitbull> ja imam Operu na htcju i to je to
<jelly-home> browseri za telefone su sasvim druga stvar
<calmpitbull> pa da
<calmpitbull> zato je opera na htc-u super a inace je malo retardirana....barem meni
<jelly-home> ostali su pokupili vecinu dobrih stvari koje je opera uvela prva
<jelly-home> vertical tabs
<jelly-home> speed dial
<stemdA> speed dial je cool :)
<jelly-home> strgali su ga u 11ici :-|
<jelly-home> speed dial na telefonu nastimas da je uvijek na istom mjestu isti broj; a onda su sa 10.5 -> 11 promijenili speed dial, izbacili nekoristena mjesta na "dialu" i vise nije svaki site na istom mjestu di je bio
<jelly-home> onda autopaging (space = page down, osim kad dodjes do kraja stranice, onda prebaci na sljedecu automatski kad "sljedeca stranica" ima smisla)
<jelly-home> mouse gestures
<jelly-home> sve ima u firefoxu, osim speed dial; a novi tab u Chromi izgleda jaako slicno kao speed dial
<jelly-home> jedino sot je operi ostalo su vrlo pristojni shortcuti
<jelly-home> z, x za history natrag naprijed
<jelly-home> 6 za zoom 100%, 9 i 0 za zoom - + 10%, 7 i 8 za - + 100%
<calmpitbull> jelly-home: ti ocito upotrebljavas internet explorer
<calmpitbull> :)
<jelly-home> / za pretrazivanje a ne F3
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: ?
<jelly-home> koristim sve, jer ni jedan browser ne radi sve kako treba :>
<darkwood> neznam za vas ,ali opera na androidu SUX, nikako mi nije htjela na stranice od free wifi mreze, a kad sam koristio onaj defaultnu preglednik sve je proradilo
<calmpitbull> meni radi sve
<jelly-home> kod mene je to rijeseno jednostavno -- nema androida
<jelly-home> Opera Mini 4, Java Midlet  :-)
<darkwood> koji os koristis?
<darkwood> meni android zakon
<jelly-home> onaj koji je dosao na mobitelu
<jelly-home> wm6 
<Mmike> jelly, koji mob imas?
<Mmike> meni je android ok
<jelly-home> palm treo 750v
<jelly-home> ciglica iz cca 2007
<darkwood> :D
<rsedak> jutro
<calmpitbull> dobro kak uninstallat sa synaptica
<calmpitbull> mark for removal i kaj onda?
<calmpitbull> ma ne kuzim
<SilverSpace> kaj ne kuzus
<SilverSpace> i kaj ce ti synaptic
<calmpitbull> stavim mark for complete removal i kaj onda
<calmpitbull> ma zelim ponovno instalirat eclipse
<SilverSpace> kliknes na prvu ikonu
<calmpitbull> da
<SilverSpace> sudo dpkg-reconfigure eclipse 
<SilverSpace> i to je to
<SilverSpace> ustvaki treca ikona
<calmpitbull> kod mene je jedion eclipse-platform za complete removal kilknem stavim mark for complete removal
<calmpitbull> kaj nije dpkg kao depacking
<calmpitbull>  kak cu sada poludit
<SilverSpace> ne sijecam se kad sam zadnji puta iso nesto u synaptic
<SilverSpace> apt-get
<SilverSpace> i dpkg
<calmpitbull> i to ce mi uninstalat sve sto se tice eclipse
<calmpitbull> sudo eclipse-cpp-helios-SR2-linux-gtk.tar.gz
<calmpitbull> ne citaj zadnju liniju
<calmpitbull> kada stavim reconfigure pise eclipse not instaled....a u synapticu postoji
<calmpitbull> pa kaj moram reinstalat
<calmpitbull> mislom rebootat
<rsedak> ja ocu Lego 8258
<SilverSpace> rsedak: ne lego
<SilverSpace> :)
<rsedak> ?? :-)
<rsedak> malo mi treba da skuzim :_)
<SilverSpace> podjetinjio si
<SilverSpace> :)
<rsedak> a bolje Lego nago zene :-)
<rsedak> pa da Larry Flint pise knjigu o meni :-)
<SilverSpace> bome vise kostaju
<rsedak> a eto :-) tko zna zna :-)
<SilverSpace> za dan dva stize drugi helich
<SilverSpace> popizdit cu ako opet ne radi :)
<SilverSpace> objavit rat kinezima
<rsedak> Ma izvezi im hrvatsku poslovnu kulturu :-)
<rsedak> to ce ih samo po sebi dotuci :-)
<SilverSpace> rsedak: da ovi nasi mi jos nisu iporucili robu vec mjesec dana
<rsedak> UH
<SilverSpace> ovih dana se  dopisujemo
<SilverSpace> tj dva dana zadnja
<SilverSpace> kinezi bar posalju kaj imaju 
<SilverSpace> a kaj nemaju posalju kasnije 
<SilverSpace> http://i.imgur.com/iDwfp.jpg
<SilverSpace> lol
<jelly-home> Å¡lep
<rsedak> :-)
<ivoks> pa... vrijeme za tulum
<SilverSpace> tulum
<SilverSpace> odoh LN
#ubuntu-hr 2011-06-08
<drj_cro> jutro
<MmikeMRMA> yeps, yeps, kisica je pala
<MmikeMRMA> jutro je fino
<MmikeMRMA> drj_cro, nema srece za nas nikako :( ne stizem se okrenut, jos po doktorima hodam ovaj tjedan
<drj_cro> MmikeMRMA: aj ozdravi pa da se nademo na kavi nekoj
<Neuromanc> jutro...
<Neuromanc> Mmike pa kaj te uhvatilo...
<Mmike> neki osip imam
<Mmike> "Doubt is 100% trust in a beleif you don't prefer"
<Neuromanc> It looks like you'll be able to mount an ISO file to Windows 8 and access its contents as though it is a data CD or DVD drive. Having this functionality in prior versions of Windows has been available only as a third-party program, such as Virtual CloneDrive or Daemon Tools. 
<drj_cro> jeee.nakon 15godina ce uvest novi ficur :)
<Neuromanc> a nemres sve odjednom
<Neuromanc> kako prodati novu verziju onda poslije?
<SilverSpace> jutrooo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi kad probao pingdom
<Neuromanc> Silver:)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj?
<SilverSpace> ma nis
<Mmike> ? :)
<Neuromanc> izaosao libreoff 3.4 ....
<SilverSpace> nema jos u repozitoriju nista od nadogradnje
<SilverSpace> kad ce ovaj hebeni market za hr
<SilverSpace> ispod slunja ima iznad nema markera :)
<obruT> slunja ? sta ? :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: krivi kanal :)
<SilverSpace> osm
<obruT> a sta fali sa Slunjem ?
<SilverSpace> ma nista jedan servis za ispravljanje greski ne radi kak treba
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/g836aC
<SilverSpace> bar meni 
<SilverSpace> tek kad se spustim ispod slunja vidim markere
<obruT> ajme, kakve su to munje ? :)
<SilverSpace> greske
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> ma skuzio sam, dakle servis trazi nelogicnosti po karti ?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> krivo tagirane tocke
<SilverSpace> ili greske u crtanju
<Mmike> perl te sludi
<Mmike> $var = $foo // "default";
<Mmike> vratis se na piton ili nesto takvog
<Mmike> i brate mili ,cudno ti je :)
<Neuromanc> teleci paprikas...
<jelly> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/250961_215289541835448_116623358368734_714697_678115_n.jpg
<jelly> nije paprikas neg gulas, i nije teleci, al...
<jelly> Mmike: koji kufer je // u perlu?  Integer dijeljenje?
<Kosava> Ima neko predlog kako da pokrenem mikrofon na linuxu koji se nalazi na web kameri
<Mmike> jelly, ekvivalent za defined :)
<jelly> nikad cuo :-)
<Mmike> znaci: $foo = defined $bar ? $bar : "default";
<Mmike> ili: $foo = $bar // "default";
 * jelly radi man perlop i onda ///<enter>
<Mmike> naravno da moze i : $foo = $bar // $mar // $dar // "default";
<jelly> aha, kao || samo je malo ukoso
<layo> nakon sto se logiram sa svojim korisnickim podacima pojavi m ise greska colud not update .ICEauthoryti
<jelly> Mmike: s jedne strane, ajme, s druge strane to bi mi dosta skratilo neke skripte da sam znao.  Nije bas citljivo
<Mmike> nije NIKAKO citljivo
<Mmike> al' da
<Mmike> pomogne :)
<Mmike> za skripte, super
<Mmike> za programe/aplikacije
<jelly> za onelinere super
<Mmike> drek :)
<layo> i na ikoni od zvuka nemam mogucnost za pojacaj/smanji
<SilverSpace> Kosava: jel to usb mikrofon
<jelly> kod mene se vide dva usb devicea, jedan video i jedna zvucna kartica koja ima samo mikrofon
<jelly> ondak se u skypeu odabere tajskype
<jelly> oops
<jelly> ... hm, nis, meni to sve radi po defaultu (preko pulseaudio)
<jelly> doduše na Debianu ;-)
<Mmike> nisu li pravi debianovci zagrizeni mrzitelji pulseaudija? :0
<SilverSpace> ja skype usb telefon prikopcam i sve ok samo moram odabrati device mic od fona
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/vipnet-preuzima-bnet/109199.aspx
<SilverSpace> vec ekipa pise o  IPv6
<Mmike> vec?!
<Mmike> kak mislis - vec? :)
<drj_cro> vec je bilo tam 2000te :)
<SilverSpace> da ali od danas je u primjeni
<SilverSpace> sluzbeno
<SilverSpace> sad ce malo bolje nadzirati ljude 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> koliko sam vidio danas je 24-satni test dan :)
<obruT> nakon toga, ko ziv ko mrtav :)
<obruT> iako bi bilo dobro da sva ta ekipa ostane na ipv6
<obruT> ok, nakon sto je vipnet kupio b.net, oce regulator dozvolit t-ht-u da postavi svoju optiku ?
<Mmike> obruT, kak to mislis - test dan?
<obruT> "On 8 June, 2011, Google, Facebook, Yahoo!, Akamai and Limelight Networks will be amongst some of the major organisations that will offer their content over IPv6 for a 24-hour test flight. "
<SilverSpace> Mmike: #IPv6 #WorldIPv6Day
<SilverSpace> prati to na twiteru
<Mmike> errm
<Mmike> kak to napravim? :)
<SilverSpace> koji ti je app za twitter
<SilverSpace> http://ipv6test.google.com/
<SilverSpace> obruT: kak mislis tko ziv tko mrtav
<obruT> SilverSpace: koliko sam skuzio, danas ce napraviti test sto ne znaci da ce nakon danasnjeg dana svi servisi ostat na ipv6, mozda neki ostave za stalno, mozda neki maknu pa se pojave na neki drugi ipv6day :)
 * jelly nema vremena zajebavat se sa ipv6
<darkwood> :D
<darkwood> ako nema prednosti, bas me briga :D
<jelly> dok ti provider ne da samo 'v6 adresu, pa ce te itekako brigat ako stvari ne budu radile
 * obruT se nada da ce uskoro imat doma iad i dual stack
<drj_cro> \q
<hbogner> pozdrav
<drj_cro> pozz hbogner 
<hbogner> oj drj_cro 
<SilverSpace> u ff eneblam ili deseblam IPv6 isto mi napise
<SilverSpace> oj hbogner 
<drj_cro> SilverSpace: badave ti to ak ti provider ne daje ipv6
<darkwood> jelly: pa njihova briga ce bit sa tom ipv6 mislis da ce oni tlaciti starije korisnike s time, to ce proci glatko
<jelly> bwahahaha
<darkwood> proci ce glatko korsiniku, a oni nek si zarade placu sa postavkama :)
<SilverSpace> kad je kaj kod nas proslo glatko :)
<hbogner> prodaja ht-a njemcima, prodaja ine madjarima, prodaja xy. strancima
<hbogner> to je islo glatko :D
<darkwood> :)
<darkwood> glatko su izglasali harac
<SilverSpace> prosli mijesec sam imao 78,43 GB prometa
<SilverSpace> mjesec*
 * jelly gleda video sa nfs sharea na poslu
<obruT> SilverSpace: pa sto skidas sunce ti :)
<obruT> ja doma ak napravim 2 GB mjesecno, onda sam pretjero :)
<obruT> dobro ajd, 5 GB mjesecno :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: nista specijalno 
<SilverSpace> youtube glode
<obruT> meni internet radio stanice papaju promet :)
<SilverSpace> da ikod mene stalno ukljucen internet radio 
<SilverSpace> filmove ne skidam muziku ne skidam
<SilverSpace> ali nonstop nesto svira
<SilverSpace> ovaj mijesec bit ce 30G
<SilverSpace> bar koliko sad vidim da sam potrosio
<SilverSpace> ode mujo
<SilverSpace> dobra su ova nasa dva celista http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AYEgwwCYWw
<SilverSpace> za  15 sati bilo je vise od 21,000 
<SilverSpace> pregleda
<drj_cro> pa sto ce vam uopce net doma? ja ovaj mjesec jos dobar samo 130G :)
<HmmZ0r> dspmq
<HmmZ0r> o jebote, sori
<HmmZ0r> ove skrin nepogode :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.e-novine.com/files.php?file=photo/srbija/licnosti/malovic_snezana/Snezana_Malovic__03_t_374655447.jpg        <- press statement :D
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: lol 
<drj_cro> a gle..samo kaj se igram navece 2sata BF-a i ode 100njak megi,pa zena visi na kompu po cjeli dan sad kak je doma i sam jubito,pa sestra jos i gora
<drj_cro> kad bolje razmislim i ne skidam vise filmova ko prije.znaci babe su mi doma pojele net
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> da jubito trosi nemilice
<hbogner> jubito cucla ko luc
<hbogner> *lud
<hbogner> to sam skuzio kad sam isao skinut neke filmice
<hbogner> pa kad skuzis da imaju po 20, 30, 50 mega svaki ...
<SilverSpace> jah sad sam si sve zbrljavio
<SilverSpace> stisnuo krivi gumb
<SilverSpace> eto zasto ja volim sve po defaultu tu i tako nesto dodam 
<SilverSpace> kad obrisem sve postavke opet mi sve ostane isto
<SilverSpace> ovo sasvim solidno radi http://www.sweethome3d.com/download.jsp
<Neuromanc> jel samo meni youtube ne loada filmove?
<PsyTrance> meni radi ok
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2V3DeqELS8A
<Neuromanc> ne, movie not loaded...
<jelly-home> Meni Radi™
<jelly-home> Neuromanc: provider?
<SilverSpace> meni jubito radi
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: 64bitni
<jelly-home> 64bitni jubito?!?!
<SilverSpace> You have version 10,3,162,29 installed
<jelly-home> ja imam samo obicni :-(
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: flash
<jelly-home> AAA!  Saviour of the universe!
<SilverSpace> meni na nekim stranicama na kojima je radio sad ne radi
<Neuromanc> da, 64 bitni os
<Neuromanc> hm bit ce da je zbog ipv6
<Neuromanc> provider je t-com
<SilverSpace> nije mi jasno radi na lapu a na desktopu ne
<jelly-home> t-com ima 'v6??
<Neuromanc> danas je ipv6 dan
<jelly-home> da, i?
<obruT> jelly-home: zasto to pitas ? :)
<Neuromanc> pa najavili su probleme
<jelly-home> obruT: cudi me da ima 64bitni jubito.
<Neuromanc> google sljaka na ipv6 danas
<jelly-home> da, i?
<Neuromanc> pa to je jedino sto je razlicito od jucer
<jelly-home> ne kuzim u cemu je problem ako nemas ipv6 connectivity
<Neuromanc> jelly pa ne kuzim niti ja ali kad nestos to je jucer radilo danas ne radi, a to je jednina razlika, onda mi smrdi
<jelly-home> istina
<obruTv6> danas je nekoliko tih vecih sajtova imalo problema samo preko ipv6, tipa html dobis preko ipv6, a linkane slikice na serverima koje nemaju v6 i slicno :)
 * jelly-home ima iskljucen ipv6 na desktopu
<Neuromanc> tko zna sto je sjebano u tuneliranjima na cijeloj putanji
<obruTv6> a sto se tice t-coma i v6, pa ono, nesto ima, da :)
<Neuromanc> no ok, sutra ce valjda raditi kad svi vrate na staro
<obruTv6> al sigurno problemi s jubitoom nemaju veze s t-comom
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: nadaj se ti :)
<Neuromanc> turbo ja dobijem sve s youtubea osim videa:)
<jelly-home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNf9rEPoc8Q
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: prebaci se na html5
<Neuromanc> a vjerujem da bi mi u virtualki radilo
<Neuromanc> neka cudna kombinacija ipv4 ipv6 i 64bitnog OSa je garant
<SilverSpace> kak kod mene radi
<SilverSpace> jel ti radi na html5
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: to u ff
<obruTv6> ajme sramote, cura mi je otisla na koncert Bon Jovia
<jelly-home> sramote?
<obruTv6> olakotna okolnost joj je sto je dobila kartu za dzabe... al svejedno :)
<obruTv6> Bon Jovi je sramota :)
<SilverSpace> kaj fali BJ
<obruTv6> fali mu glazbe ;) bwahahahaha :)
<jelly-home> ima preko nekoliko dobrih stvari
<obruTv6> vis, ja se ne mogu sjetit ni jedne :)
<jelly-home> bar 5 balada
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/potraga-zavrsena-bez-uspjeha-nitko-ne-zna-tko-je-letio-clanak-297865
<SilverSpace> misterija
<SilverSpace> sale: jes tu
<obruTv6> svasta pisu u tim novinama
<obruTv6> vjerojatno netko radio prelet pa sletio di je vec mogao
<obruTv6> pokupio krilo i zvao ekipu da dodje po njega
<obruTv6> "no činilo mi se da vidim opuštene letačeve noge"
<obruTv6> noge su opustene dok letis jer udobno sjedis u sjedalici
<sale> SilverSpace: zacudo jesam :-)
<obruTv6> i ne znam otkud tipu da je "pao" :)
<SilverSpace> sale: oces maknuti onaj pos iz trikovi na forumu
<SilverSpace> obruTv6: da i ja se pitam 
<ivoks> do not set me private messages
<SilverSpace> kaze zaljuljao se
<SilverSpace> pitanje kaj je on vidio
<obruTv6> ljuljala se njemu glava od rakije :)
<SilverSpace> obruTv6: ovo je za tebe ;) http://is.gd/cjvm9p
<obruTv6> ajme, pa tamo ima i djece :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/top-gun--pogledajte-sto-znaju-piloti-lovaca-f16-thunderbird/952031/
<SilverSpace> obruTv6: :))
<obruTv6> "Baza Deveselu u južnoj Rumunjskoj bit će jedna od baza AEGIS obrambenog sustava protiv dalekometnih balističkih projektila"
<obruTv6> super mi je to kad zemlje pristaju da se iznad njihovog teritorija unistavaju neki dalekometni balisticki projektili
<obruTv6> i to za tudje interese naravno
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruTv6> nadam se da se pri rusenju nuklearnog dalekometnog projektila ne aktivira bojeva glava
<obruTv6> jer smo onda i mi najebali
<SilverSpace> ne koliko ja znam
<obruTv6> btw. jel gledao tko "Threads" ? tko nije, nek pogleda, zanimljiv filmcek
<SilverSpace> ali moze doci do curenja radijacije
<SilverSpace> sto ga dode na isto :)
<SilverSpace> obruTv6: ovo http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090163/
<ivoks> obruTv6: ne aktivira se to samo tako
<ivoks> obruTv6: cak i da direktno pogodis glavu
<obruTv6> SilverSpace: da, taj
<obruTv6> ivoks: ma znam otprilike kak se te stvari aktiviraju, cak sam radio nacrte za svoju atomsku, samo mi je falilo "eksploziva" :)
<ivoks> vipnet kupio bnet?
<ivoks> sminka :)
<obruTv6> cini mi se da bbc-jev sajt koristi drugaciji stylesheet kad se ide preko ipv6
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/u-zagrebu-propucan-policijski-bmw-5/952078/?secId=79&foto=1
<SilverSpace> koji lik http://sportske.jutarnji.hr/kontroverzno-pojacanje-bijelih/952025/
<hbogner> laku noc
<obruTv6> pa sta reci, ovo je zbilja ipv6 dan :)
<obruTv6> evo uspio sam dobit ipv6 adresu preko adsl-a doma :)
<obruTv6> ppp uredno pushao ipv6 adresu
<ivoks> da?
<ivoks> zanimljivo
<obruTv6> ma kod mene u firmi eksperimentiraju s tim pa sam eto zahvaljujuci ipv6 danu nazicao username i password da mogu dobit i ipv6 adresu :)
<obruTv6> testira se to da bi se ponudilo korisnicima
<obruTv6> ali ima jos problema s iad-ovima, a i s mreznom opremom
<obruTv6> kao sto to biva s neskrozadaptiranim protokolima, svaki proizvodjac na svoj nacin tumaci standard
<jelly-home> iad? i bieda?
#ubuntu-hr 2011-06-09
<Neuromanc> da, radi youtube danas
<Neuromanc> to je bio jucersnji lokalizirani problem, vjerojatno ipv6
<Neuromanc> btw jesam li rekao da je i ideja i implementacija ipv6 smece?
<Neuromanc> daleko od KISS principa
<Neuromanc> i da ce dovesti do veeeeeeeelikih problema na Internetu
<Neuromanc> bolje bi im bilo da naprave protokol jednostavnog povecanja broja ip adresa
<Neuromanc> i ne kompliciraju
<drj_cro> jutro
<Mmike> Yee, novi google maps, yeee, oslo jos 11 M, yeeee, ne idu na sd karticu, yeee
<Neuromanc> jutro
<obruT> ijao ! danasnji google logo je pre pre pre zakon !
<dodobas> obruT: ne znam... nije se nista promijenilo https://encrypted.google.com/
<obruT> ih
<obruT> sta se bojis, da ce ti netko snifat kak pretrazujes po pornjavi ? :)
<Mmike> H
<dodobas> obruT: data harvesteri ce se ipak morati malo vise potruditi ako zele moje podatke
<SilverSpace> jutrooo
<Mmike> Koristi li netko tu checkinstall? Ima li to smisla?
<obruT> Mmike: ja sam ga koristio nekoliko puta, s jako malo gnjavaze zbildas paket
<obruT> odnosno cak bez gnjavaze
<Mmike> thnx
<SilverSpace> to radi
<SilverSpace> i ok je lakse maknes paket iz os_a 
<Mmike> a, di mi ga metne?
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> sve sto radim sa configure/make/make-install ide u /usr/local (ako ne ide u /home/mario/Test)
<Mmike> jel' mogu rec ovome da se bar nakenja u /opt/local ili tako negdje?
<Mmike> jer ne zelim da mi u /usr i ino stoje paketi koje sam 'sam' napravio
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> kenjam na glas, idem probat :)
<Mmike> pacemaker je nepotrebno kompliciran
<Mmike> ili ja ne uvidjavam prednosti jos
<Mmike> oh, well
<drj_cro> mozes sa -prefix
<Mmike> http://www.techrepublic.com/article/set-up-a-postgresql-database-server-on-linux/1054332
<Mmike> zasto ovakvi clanci postoje jos na internetu?
<Mmike> trebalo bi velikim slovima napisati 'TO JE OBSOLETE'
<Mmike> klijent je slozio 'po tome', veli, namucio se dok nadje postgres 7.x
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :))
<Neuromanc> kako volim kad mi proizvodjac softvera pametuje...
<Neuromanc> tvoj printer je u drugom subnetu, sigurno si glup i nesto si pogrijesio...
<Neuromanc> moj printer je namjerno u drugom subnetu...
<obruT> kak je super kad jedan od bitnih sustava preko kojeg stalno ima prometa ima load prakticki 0... to se zove efikasan softver :)
<calmpitbull> dobar dan
<obruT> ne znam pocemu je dobar, al eto :)
<Mmike> jos jedan
<Mmike> JOS JEDAN 
<Mmike> 'imam backup, da, kako ne'
<Mmike> al' ne radi
<Mmike> reko, kad ste probali restore?
<Mmike> njegov pogled - priceless
<Mmike> jelly, si tu?
<Mmike> ili obruT 
<Mmike> imam serverA s kojeg sam sve iz /home rsyncao u serverB
<Mmike> onda je netko na serverA napravio chown -R root.root /home, kao i chmod -R 777 /home
<Mmike> ima li neki jednostavan nacin da permissione/uide/guide sa serverB prebacim nazad na serverA
<Mmike> fileovi nisu mijenjani, samo ownershipi
<civija> Mmike: pa isto rsyncom
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> naime, ja sam onaj sync na serverB napravio pred par dana
<Mmike> tako da postoji sansa (velika) da su si useri mijenjali fileove po homedirovima
<Mmike> pa ovo (fileovi nisu mijenjani) mosh mi nabit u dupe odmah :)
<civija> imas opciju da rsync prebaci samo permissione i da ne dira fileove
<civija> tj. data dio
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> naravno da ima
<Mmike> rsync nema samo da benzin u alkohol pretvara
<Mmike> thnx, civija
<civija> takodjer bi se jos moglo preko getfacl(1) i setfacl(1) ali rsync je meni uvijek defaultni izbor :)
<civija> prvo pogledam ima li rsync neku opciju i ako vidim da nema onda znam da imam malo tezi problem :)
<Mmike> ne nalazim nist takvog
<drj_cro> http://www.njuz.net/crnogorac-kupio-mali-gradski-automobil/
<ivoks> za getfacl ti prvo treba acl :)
<ivoks> ne znam je li to default na ikojoj distribuciji
<ivoks> osim toga, rsync ne sprema ACL
<Mmike> rsync -p
<Mmike> naravno da sprema
<ivoks> (po defaultu)
<Mmike> aha, to nije bas ACL, ok
<ivoks> Mmike: ACL
<Mmike> al' ne treba mi ACL
<Mmike> nit nezsnam dal' imam to
<Mmike> vjerojatno nemam ;)
<Mmike> treba mi samo nesto sto ce mi pokupiti permisne/ownere i restoreati ih nazad
<ivoks> nije stvar u tome je li ti treba ili ne, vec je bio predlozen kao rjesenje
<ivoks> ali da bi bio rjesenje moras ga biti svjestan i spremati ACL kod rsyncanja
<ivoks> ako to nisi napravio, acl podatke nemas i ne mozes ih koristi
<ivoks> ja sam neko vrijeme gurao da se acl stavio kao default na ubuntuu
<ivoks> al gnu nije prihvatio patch za tar, pa se mogu objesiti za trepavice
<Mmike> ivoks
<Mmike> o cem ti pricas sad? :)
<Mmike> nemam ACL
<Mmike> nit me briga za ACL
<Mmike> hocu samo syncati ownershipove/permissione
<Mmike> al' da ne moram na ruke
<Mmike> ako bas ne moram :)
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> setfacl/getfacl
<Mmike> civija, thnx
<Mmike> to je to :)
<ivoks> ne treba mu acl, ali ce koristiti getfacl :)
<ivoks> $ dpkg -S /usr/bin/getfacl
<ivoks> acl: /usr/bin/getfacl
<ivoks> drj_cro: sutra ti idem po tu igracku
<drj_cro> ivoks: zakon i thnx
<ivoks> danas mi dolazi go pro :)
<drj_cro> sace mali dobit super poklon 
<ivoks> mislio sam sinoc
<ivoks> ali smo se zasjeli u tom ribljem restacu i predjedali te pretakali
<drj_cro> :)
<ivoks> http://www.legalseafoods.com/
<ivoks> preporucam
<civija> Mmike: nisi nasao rsync opciju?
<Mmike> ivoks, man getfacl/setfacl
<Mmike> civija, jok
<Mmike> ivoks, radi tocno ono sto mi treba, to sto nemam ACL upaljen uopce ne smeta
<civija> hmm, sad sam probao rsync i prebaci permissione ali takodjer dira i sadrzaj fileova
<SilverSpace> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<SilverSpace> jebo ti brasero mater koje je to smece
<obruT> SilverSpace: to sam i ja kreoa nekoliko puta
<obruT> s/kreoa/rekao/ :)
<obruT> sta je ovo, svi pogasili ipv6
<obruT> zasto sam ja jucer bezveze stavio adsl modem u bridge mod ? :)
<drj_cro> cekaj novi worldipv6day :)
<SilverSpace> moze li se kako vidjeti koliko prometa trosi pojedini program
<SilverSpace> internet prometa*
<SilverSpace> obruT: upisao sam te kao prvog na kanalu sa v6 :)
<SilverSpace> uso si u povijest :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, moze, ntop instaliraj
<Mmike> ili, ako hoces realtime
<Mmike> pokreni iftop
<Mmike> ima i neki trci
<Mmike> al' neznam sad kak se zove
<obruT> SilverSpace: bio sam ja vec prije na kanalu s ipv6, ali preko 6to4 tunela, ovo jucer je bilo preko DSL-a gdje mi je provajder sam preko ppp-a pushao ipv6 adresu, e to vec nesto znaci :)
<Mmike> obruT, koji provider?
<obruT> Mmike: koji ? onaj u kojem sam zaposlen :)
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> to si znaci ti sam sebi zahackiro :)
<obruT> nisam sam, nego kolege mrezasi se vec neko vrijeme bave s ipv6 pa sam nazicao da i meni daju :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> samo sam poslao mail: danas je ipv6 dan, pa ono :)
<obruT> na sto sam dobio odgovor, "i ti bi ?" :)
<drj_cro> vis kak su ti mrezasi dobri :)
<obruT> ovo su dobri, ovi iz razvoja
<obruT> oni iz odrzavanja nist ne valjaju :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> pa to je uvijek tako
<obruT> ekipa iz razvoja je sretna kad se ekipa zeli igrati njihovim igrackama, ovi iz odrzavanja za najmanju sitnicu traze ispunjavanje obrazaca i dokumenata i sto papirologije pa cekas tjedan dana da ti omoguce pristup s tvog racunala na server koji odrzavas :P
<obruT> evo vec dva dana cekam da mi propuste kroz firewall pristup na moju bazu :P
<drj_cro> to vjerojatno zato sto i oni jadni moraju cekat dozvolu da se spoje na taj firewall
<obruT> a posao zbog toga, skoro pa stoji
<obruT> sva sreca pa imam jos stvari sa strane za radit
<obruT> inace bi moro cijeli dan tu ircat :)
<SilverSpace> nitko ne voli da mu netko kopa po njihovom poslu :)
<drj_cro> ma to ovi manageri sa viskom slobodnog vremena i manjkom ikakvog tehnickog znanja smisljaju takve procedure
<SilverSpace> kak se ovaj hebeni htop koristi
<SilverSpace> pun kufer opcija
<drj_cro> meni najdraza F10 :)
<SilverSpace> **ERROR** ....open of /var/lib/ntop/prefsCache.db failed: File open error
<SilverSpace> zasto ja nisam prije koristio ntop
<budz0r> SilverSpace: zato kaj si ljencina :)
<jelly> jel ntop jos uvijek koristi gdbm library
<jelly> (gdbm pati od 2GiB limita)
<SilverSpace>  jelly da koristi
<SilverSpace> budz0r: true
<jelly> monitoring koji se zapuni nakon 2-3 mjeseca nije zabavan
<SilverSpace> obrises i ponovo :)
<SilverSpace> jos kad bi ga skuzio kaj meni trenutno treba
<SilverSpace> bilo bi to dobro
<jelly> a jel znas sam sto ti treba <g>
<SilverSpace> jelly: zanima me koliko internet radio trosi promet 
<SilverSpace> sa jedne ip adrese
<jelly> obicno 128kbps ili manje
<jelly> osim ak si frik koji trosi 320kbps streamove
<obruT> SilverSpace: kao sto jelly kaze, ovisi o streamu pa racunaj
<SilverSpace> hm fakat ne bi znao jer nigdje ne pise
<jelly> nb: 128kbps mp3 = 16kBps = 1.2GiB/dan = 35GiB/mjesec
<obruT> ja uglavnom slusam 128kbps
<SilverSpace> ako je 128kbps to je znaci konstantno
<jelly> SilverSpace: pusti ga da svira, ukljuci npr. iptraf, -> IP Traffic Monitor -> eth0, nadji stream i ostavi kursor na toj liniji da iptraf izracuna prosjecan promet
<jelly> prek mobitela sam prije stavljao 56kbps ili cak 20kbps kvalitete kad sam stedio
<jelly> ali nema svaka stanica izbor kvalitete
<jelly> SilverSpace: da, bitrate je konstantan
<SilverSpace> thx
<obruT> ima tko za preporucit nekakav php/mysql bazirani wiki koji nije problem uglavit u postojici php/mysql sajt tako da se napise autentikacijski modul, dakle da od postojeceg sajta pokupi korisnicko ime i eventualno nekakve role ?
<budz0r> obruT: mediawiki?
<obruT> "Installation of MediaWiki requires that the user have administrative privileges on a server running both PHP and a compatible type of SQL database."
<obruT> jel to tocno ?
<SilverSpace> sad mi vlc zblokao racunalo 
<Mmike> obruT, mediawiki je apt-get install na ubuntu/debian
<Mmike> nije najsvjezni, al' je ok
<Mmike> i radi
<Mmike> sad, ovo 'uglaviti' nemam pojma
<obruT> dakle, imam jedan svoj portal koji ima javni i interni dio, do internog djela dodjes kad se ulogiras u sajt
<obruT> sajt je kod jednog providera, dakle ja imam pristup u svoj public_html dir i do baze
<obruT> trebam neki wiki koji mogu spicit na taj sajt i integrirat ga sa svojim tako da odjebe requeste neulogiranih korisnika
<obruT> wiki bi trebao imat ono, u konfiguraciji postavku: - samo za ulogirane korisnike, te nekakav pluginabilni auth modul/interface koji bih ja napisao
<Neuromanc> nda
<Mmike> obruT, mod_auth
<Mmike> pa kroz to?
<Mmike> al' onda , da
<Mmike> opet ces morat imat usere i u wikiju i u tvom svom dreku
<Mmike> tak da
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> morat ces google pitati
<drj_cro> biciklisti kaj mislite o ovom: http://cgi.ebay.ie/Bike-Mount-Waterproof-Case-Nokia-N900-/380305465017
<Mmike> ja mislim da ti je garmin etrex vista bolji GPS od te nokije :)
<obruT> Mmike: zato i pitam, jel ima tko slucajno iskustva s tim da ne skidam jedan po jedan wiki pa gledam kak mu radi auth mehanizam pa ovo pa ono :)
<Mmike> frend je prodao to da si moze kupiti ACCU koji preko usba spoji na android
<Mmike> obruT, odi na mediawiki kanal i pitaj
<drj_cro> pa nije samoradi gps-a
<Mmike> tak ja ardim
<Mmike> kad nekaj neznam
<Mmike> odem fino na #redis, #sphinx, #mysql, #bash, #nginx :)
<Mmike> najcesce dobijem kaj me zanima
<SilverSpace>  http://slike.hr/slike/s/sunce_46053.jpg
<SilverSpace> prije par minuta
<Mmike> SilverSpace, heheh
<Mmike> hdr? :)
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: zanimljiva torbica
<SilverSpace> samo kaj su lose slike pa nis ne vidis kak to odotraga izgleda
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ?? hdr
<SilverSpace> sori treba skrolat 
<SilverSpace> :)
 * SilverSpace je majmun 
<drj_cro> SilverSpace: http://www.ultimate-mobiles.co.uk/mobile-phones/htc/htc-desire-accessories/motorcycle-bicycle-holders/pro-motorcycle-case___687.htm mislim da je to isto
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: ma nisam skrolao prema dolje :)
<drj_cro> kupio pa cemo da vidimo kad dode :)
<SilverSpace> bi i ja 
<SilverSpace> zgodno
<SilverSpace> ja moram novi grip za biciklo kupit poderao sam ove stare 
<lizard_> pozdrav svima
<SilverSpace> Microsoft razvija vlastiti tablet?
<SilverSpace> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> ocu ubuntu tablet :)
<dodobas> who gives a damn, anymore...
<lizard_> silver i ja bi :)
<lizard_> tablet bilo koji :)
<obruT> ja bi tablet s androidom/linuxom/takonecim, a da ima mythtv frontend :)
<obruT> da mogu na wc-u gledat snimljene tv emisije ili podcaste :)
<lizard_> evo tmana se zezam s XBMC Media Center ... jako mi se svidja sta moze ova stvarcica u linuxu napravit
<SilverSpace> obruT: sad seres :))
<SilverSpace> opet ovi smrdljivi niskozemci seru 
<obruT> lizard_: ja ne znam sto da kazem za xbmc, s jedne strane me featuri oduseve, s druge strane stalno pizdim s njim
<SilverSpace> treba im sve brane porusit 
<obruT> iz verzije u verziju neki novi problem, nesto sto je radilo ok, sad zajebava i tako to
<lizard_> obruT: neznam u mene radi bas sve ko urica
<obruT> lizard_: kad pauziras i ostavis da miruje neko vrijeme, jel ti skoci cpu usage u nebesa /
<obruT> meni da, a problem s mojim kompom sto mi onda ventilator pocne zujat, a onda se cijela zgrada trese
<obruT> a ja otisao pisat u wc
<obruT> ne znam koju kitu skoci cpu usage ak sam stisnuo faking pauzu
<lizard_> obuT: ne sve mi renda graficka kartica (nvidia ima suport za to) i radi odlicno :)
<obruT> onda u prijasnjoj verziji kad s neta pokupi podatke o serijama i filmovima, sve super, u novoj preimenuje naslove po tim naslovima koje pokupi s neta, ak krivo pokupi, uopce ne znam o kojem filmu je rijec, a ak pokupi nazive epizoda serije, poreda po imenu i kitu ne znam koji redoslijed epizoda je u igri !?!
<jelly> ko je ono pitao o mitu u medicini http://danas.net.hr/novac/page/2011/06/08/0266006.html
<lizard_> reci mi kako ti rade plaginovi ???
<obruT> lizard_: ne pricam o reproduckiji, i meni koristi ekstenzije za hardversku akceleraciju i trosi minimalno cpu-a, problem je sto trosi cpu dok nist ne radi, dok je pauziran !
<lizard_> probam odmah
<obruT> dakle dok se reproducira film, cpu usage nikakav, dok se ne reproducira nist, cpu usage skoci u nebesa
<Mmike> koji shit
<Mmike> pa mongodb je singlethreaded?!
<Mmike> dodobas, jel' to istina ili nesh krivo radim?
 * Mmike jucer imao ipad u rukama
<Mmike> presuper je :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: je
<SilverSpace> samo ...
<SilverSpace> mrzim iOs 
<SilverSpace> iTunes 
<dodobas> Mmike: da, jer je JS engine single threaded
<obruT> Mmike: i jel ima mythtv-frontend ? nema ! do-vi-dje-nja :)
<lizard_> ovako je stanje ... kad upisem u terminal izbaci mi negdje oko 45-50% vauzeca procesora
<lizard_> to nefgdje oscilira
<Mmike> obruT, nemora imat, presuper je stvarcica :)
<Mmike> dodobas, pa to je takav fail :(
<obruT> jel igrao tko "Gemini rue" ?
<obruT> navodno bez problema radi u wine-u
<lizard_> navukao sam se na trine :)
<dodobas> Mmike: a ono to je problem JS engina
<dodobas> well, jedan dio problema
<dodobas> a ako imas veliki sustav onda ces vjerojatno imati shardane podatke
<Mmike> dodobas, pa kako je to onda web-scale?
<Mmike> imam stroj sa 16 jezgri
<Mmike> i 15 jezgri ne radi nista
<Mmike> kaj nije bar onda per/connection?
<Mmike> k'o postgres?
<dodobas> Mike je... pa digni 16 mongodb procesa i slozi si claster na tom stroju
<jelly> web scale
 * ivoks za stolom s gazdom :)
<SilverSpace> pozdravi gazdu :)
<ivoks> sad smo imali 1h sastanak
<SilverSpace> http://www.androidguys.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Android-Centraal-Station-Antwerpen-3.jpg
<Mmike> dodobas, erm
<Mmike> dodobas, bwah
<Mmike> dodobas, znaci, umjesto da imam replikaciju na 16 strojeva, imat cu replikaciju na jednom stroju?
<jelly> mongomongomongomongo
<HmmZ0r> ostavi jednu jezgru :)
<drj_cro> http://www.njuz.net/nemica-se-zarazila-eserihijom-putem-polnog-odnosa-sa-krastavcem-2/ :)
<obruT> khm.. jel se banane mogu zarazit s e-coli ? :)
<drj_cro> kazu samo karastavci :)
<drj_cro> i to samo oni spanjolski
<drj_cro> valjda previse spanjolskih musica ima tamo
<SilverSpace> dzubre opet mi pokvari dvd 
<SilverSpace> kaj je najbolje koristiti za przenje iz terminala
<Mmike> SilverSpace, e
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesi siguran da ti DVD nije krepo?
<Mmike> tak sam ja pizdeko na brasero
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nije 
<Mmike> pa sam onda skuzio da je u biti DVD krepo
<Mmike> kad sam kupio novi i brasero je proradio :0
<SilverSpace> nero mi nikad ne pokvari 
<SilverSpace> zazi kaj mi brasero napravi kopiram dvd 2,9G i ovaj skopira samo 300mb i kaze da je sve ok
<SilverSpace> pazi*
<SilverSpace> idem se igrat malo sad genisoimage
<Mmike> probaj k3b
<Mmike> to sam dugo koristio
<Mmike> dok je brasero bio drek
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da znam samo kaj necu njega kad mi pol kde datoteka pobere
<Mmike> ae :)
<Mmike> sometimes you gain, sometimes you loose :0
<SilverSpace> gnomebaker cu probat
<obruT> jel tko koristi 802.1x na linuxu ?
<obruT> dakle linux kao supplicant ?
<drj_cro> obruT: slagao ja prije par godina auth preko switcheva ako si na to mislio
<obruT> ma da
<obruT> tu ce kod nas u firmi uvest doticnu stvar pa me zanima koji klijent na linuxu da koristim
<obruT> Xsupplicant ili nesto drugo...
<drj_cro> eee..sad da se probam sjetit sto sam an debilani koristio
<drj_cro> sec,mislim da imam ovdje procedure kak se spaja,sam da probam nac to 
<drj_cro> jel to sam slagao u bivsoj firmi prije 3-4god
<obruT> nasao sam ja hrpu dokumentacije kako to slozit :)
<obruT> samo me zanimaju iskustva, jel radio sve ok sa xsupplicantom ili cime vec
<drj_cro> pa radilo je sve ok,cak i bolje nek sa windozama
<drj_cro> al ne sjecam se tocno koj sam client stavljao kod sebe na debiana
<drj_cro> posto je moja masina jedina bila pingvin u firmi
<obruT> kod nas rade pilot, u nasoj zgradi di su developeri, a 60% ljudi pingvini :)
<drj_cro> pa tamo di sam to bio slagao nikad nije na kraju pusteno u produkciju,bas zbog problema sa windowsima-xp(u to vrijeme)
<drj_cro> nemrem nac sad di mi je to..al predpostavljam da je cak mozda i bio taj xsupplicant..a nis te ne kosta kad to i sloze 
<drj_cro> da probas neki drugi client ako ti ovaj nebude radio dobro
<obruT> a nist, budem vidio kad sloze
<obruT> u tom trenutku ce mi odrezat mrezu pa ce bit snadji se druze :)
<drj_cro> pa ak to dobro sloze onda bi ti trebao radit bar jedan vlan, pa si instaliraj vlan i nadaj se da ti salje tag vlanova po portu :)
<jelly-home> obruT: kod nas su svi Windowsi na NACu a mi linuxasi imamo custom MAC+port exception
<calmpitbull> vecer
<calmpitbull> kaj se radi danas
<SilverSpace> cacka mecku
<Mmike> veli lik, ne raidi mi PHP, nesto mi ga ubija
<Mmike> molim vas, podignite mi memory_limit
<Mmike> stoji na 512, lik pizdi, da tko mu je jos na serveru, da obvo, da ono
<Mmike> i onda nadjes u svakom .php fileu da lik ima :
<Mmike> / Boost memory limit for scripts
<Mmike> ini_set('memory_limit', '64M'); 
<SilverSpace> poceo me ovaj natty klat
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sa svakakvim se ti likovima boris 
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> joomla vs wordpress
<PsyTrance> sto kazete na conky? :) http://i.imgur.com/qjjdT.png
<hbogner> pozdrav
<rsedak> Neuromanx: ping
<rsedak> jutro
<SilverSpace> odoh spat
<SilverSpace> ma necu
<jelly-home> nemoj
<SilverSpace> ako vip kupi metronet 
<SilverSpace> morat cu nac nekog drugog provajdera
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: otiso bi ali mi je baterija prazna na iPod_u :) 
<jelly-home> nemres spavat bez ipoda??
<obruT> PsyTrance: sirotinjo :)
<PsyTrance> farbam ga sad, dosadan mi je ovako :D
<PsyTrance> trebam jedino pomoc oko temperatura
<PsyTrance> ne znam kako ide naredba da izbaci odredjen dio teksta
<PsyTrance> i grepa samo temperaturu
<PsyTrance> kako grepati samo temperaturu?
<PsyTrance> $: sensors | grep CPU
<PsyTrance> CPU Temperature:    +35.0°C  (high = +60.0°C, crit = +95.0°C)
<obruT> meni ti senzori nikad nisu dobro radili :)
<rsedak> PsyTrance: to ces napraviti s naredbom sed
<rsedak> sto te zapravo zanima?
<PsyTrance> obruT: meni rade dobro, samo to trebam bacit u conky sad :)
<PsyTrance> rsedak: moze pomoc?
<PsyTrance> rsedak: htio bih da mi grepa samo ovo +35,0°C
<rsedak> moze, znaci iz ovog retka zelis samo temperatutu
<PsyTrance> da
<rsedak> aha, tren
<jelly-home> PsyTrance: sensors | awk '/CPU Temperature/ {print $3}'
<rsedak> proba: sensors | grep CPU | awk '{print $3}'
<rsedak> napisi sto si dobio
<rsedak> yp, moze i jelly-ev nacin
<rsedak> ista stvar
<PsyTrance> dobio sam samo temperaturu :)
<PsyTrance> sec da probam u conky
<PsyTrance> evo, radi i u conkyu, jedino sam dobio neko ruzno slovo izmedju
<PsyTrance> ovako: +35.0Ä°C
<rsedak> proba: sensors | grep CPU | awk '{print $3}' | cut -c2-4
<jelly-home> PsyTrance: taj conky ne kuzi UTF-8 locale ili nije podesen da ga kuzi
<PsyTrance> sada dobijem:
<PsyTrance> pee
<PsyTrance> 34.
<PsyTrance> :D
<PsyTrance> ma nije mi to toliko ni bitno
<PsyTrance> ali bilo bi lijepo ako se moze ukloniti
<hbogner> -c2-5
<hbogner> to probaj
<rsedak> podesi conky na UTF-8 locale :-)
<rsedak> hbogner: tocno :-)
<rsedak> mislio sam da ce imati istrazivackog duha, ali nemere bez nas
<hbogner> :D
<PsyTrance> :D
<PsyTrance> sec
<PsyTrance> radi :>
<rsedak> \o/
<PsyTrance> podesio sam utf-8 na conkyu
<PsyTrance> i sada normalno cita temperaturu
<PsyTrance> hvala na brzoj pomoci ;>
<PsyTrance> bacim jedan SS kasnije
<jelly-home> SS?
<PsyTrance> Screen Sshot :D
<rsedak> :-) dobro da nije SS Diviziju
<PsyTrance> jedno s viska u shot ;p
<PsyTrance> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<PsyTrance> seksi je linux, ponovo sam dobio volju :)
<rsedak> za sex?
<SilverSpace> :)
<PsyTrance> za to uvijek :D
<PsyTrance> volju za linuxom
<PsyTrance> neki dan sam tu srao na kanalu
<rsedak> pa javi se djevojci :-)
<PsyTrance> :>
<rsedak> a to? ma cekaj da se pocnes druziti s myql :-)
<SilverSpace> ja sam malo prije obrisao skoro disk zbog jebenog usb sticka
<PsyTrance> polako :)
<SilverSpace> nadogradio i napravio reboot
<PsyTrance> druzio sam se malo s TCL jezikom
<SilverSpace> i nece mi se dic ubuntu
<SilverSpace> popizdio sam koju kitu su sad napravili
<PsyTrance> lol
<SilverSpace> dok nisam skuzio da mi je usb disk ustekan
<SilverSpace> skoro sm nanovo instalirao 
<PsyTrance> bootao je sa sticka? :D
<SilverSpace> ne moze sa njega 
<SilverSpace> kad je u grub uso
<PsyTrance> zasto je onda stick smetao
<PsyTrance> meni zna ostat ustekan cesto
<SilverSpace> nesto ga hebe dok je taj disk kod boota ustekan
<PsyTrance> onda je neki specifican problem :)
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> mogu bilo koji drugi ustekat i sve radi
<SilverSpace> samo ovaj ne
<SilverSpace> nisam nikad kuzio do sad cemu sluzi print $2 print $3 ili print $4
<PsyTrance> ja bas isprobao malo prije
<PsyTrance> broj rijeci
<PsyTrance> probaj
<SilverSpace> da znam
<dodobas> bio danas na mjestu gdje je Leonardo da vinci testirao svoje letjelice
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kaj si jos sa druge strane jadrqana
<dodobas> jes... dodjem u nedjelju ujutro, ako bude sve po planu
<SilverSpace> bome fino
<SilverSpace> PsyTrance: http://slike.hr/slike/c/conky_f35f1.png
<PsyTrance> lijepo, vidio sam i tako nesto
<PsyTrance> ali vise mi se svidja jednostavnije i bez puno skripti :)
<obruT> upravo sam iskopao jednu utuntu 7.10 kantu, pristekam na mrezu, ocu se ussh-hirat, nema ssh-server, ocu instalirat, a ono obsoletani server s paketima, nece :)
<rsedak> a iskompiliraj onda :-)
<jelly-home> debian ima archive.debian.org
<jelly-home> ubuntu vjerojatno imas nesto slicno
<jelly-home> right, ista stvar
<hbogner> obrut do-release upgrade :D
<hbogner> 8.04 je jos podrzan
<SilverSpace> http://archive.ubuntu.org/ :)
<jelly-home> cijela poanta ssh je da odrzavanje radis udaljeno, a ne da se jebes za konzolom
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ubuntu.com
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: da skuzio
<obruT> ovaj brasero je pizdarija od softvera
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> GnomeBaker sad probati malo koristiti
<SilverSpace> mada nero radi sjsjno 
#ubuntu-hr 2011-06-10
<jelly> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goran_zec/319592417/ koji od ove dvojice je ubojica
<SilverSpace> jelly: po slici oba :)
<MmikeMRMA> gzec u mladim danima :)
<MmikeMRMA> ok, ne tako mladim :)
<civija> je li se netko sjeca kako je zavrsila prica s Raiserom?
<civija> je li lik stvarno ubio zenu?
<Mmike> mislim da je cak i priznao
<Mmike> al' nmemam pojma
<Mmike> al' sad cu ti rec, lijencino, daj mi vremena :0
<sale> civija: yup, ako se ne varam, pokopao ju je nedaleko od kuce
<Mmike> " He subsequently pleaded guilty to a reduced charge of second degree murder, as part of a settlement agreement that included disclosing the location of Nina Reiser's body, found buried in a shallow grave near the home that she shared with Mr. Reiser."
<civija> hehe
<jelly> ubio ju je ko zeca
<civija> je li barem rekao zasto ju je koknuo? :)
<civija> nije htjela koristiti raiserfs?
<jelly> otisla je uzela mu dete
<civija> suzama je lepio tapete
<jelly> bilo je dvoje djece i treci lik, al to je manje-vise to
<rsedak> koliko je na kraju dobio godina zatvora?
<ivoks> di je onaj iz abanke
<Mmike> onaj? :)
<Mmike> ona medvescak pasteta
<Mmike> prvi put mi je bila onak
<Mmike> losa
<Mmike> kisela
<Mmike> blje
<Mmike> nakon 4 dana, presuper je :)
<ivoks> dok sam se ja tovio, jeo sam ju svaki dan
<ivoks> Igor, di je sad
<ivoks> kupio sam mu onu igracku :)
<ivoks> ne znam hoce li prezivjeti do zagreba... al, dat cu sve od sebe
<ivoks> moze mu netko reci da mora biti na plesu u nedjelju u 12:45?
<ivoks> da mu to dam
<Mmike> ivoks, kazes, deblja?
<ivoks> pasteta?
<ivoks> pa to je koncentrirani otpad
<ivoks> ono sto ne mogu prodat, podvale pod pasteta
<ivoks> jedan od najboljih izuma
<ivoks> idem na dorucak
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> nasa pasteta
<Mmike> i ono sto u francuskoj, npr, dobijes pod pastetu
<Mmike> nebo/zemlja
<Mmike> al' fino je :)
 * obruT jede samo vege pastete i nisu lose
 * Mmike se prejeo
<Mmike> i sad sjedim k'o bacva
<Mmike> a imam tonu posla
<SilverSpace> bemti danas mi dva puta pukne internet pola sata i 15min bio prekid
<SilverSpace> kinezi mi salju narudzbu u dva dijela
<SilverSpace> a ovi nasi papci vec 34 dan ne mogu poslati iz varazdina u zagreb
<jelly> <IwA> smallman stallman tallman http://www.stallman.org/photos/croatia/zagreb-funny/pages/1.html
<Mmike> jelly, di si naso njega? :)
<Mmike> ahahahaha :)
<budz0r> jelly: zakon!
<obruT> skupila se ekipa :)
<ivoks> drj_cro: imam tvoju igracku
<ivoks> drj_cro: nedjelja, 12:45, Pleso, dodji po nju
<ivoks> Vettel: 'Postalo mi je previše kada su se dvije djevojke počele međusobno zabavljati...'
<ivoks> mulac :)
<Mmike> ivoks, treba doc po tebe? :)
 * Mmike pali drektop
<Mmike> nemosh vjerovat!!!!
<Mmike> neki dan sam s laptopom bio vani, tim, drektopom
<Mmike> i umrla mi baterija
<Mmike> i laptop se zahibernirao!
<Mmike> i sad se odhibernirao!
<Mmike> i radi
<Mmike> osim wirelessa, dakako, al' to je normalno
<ivoks> Mmike: ne, hvala :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ahaha, pa ne vjerujem da te strah :) :) :)
<ivoks> ne, mulcu
<Mmike> u biti pitam samo zato jer te zicam doritose, ono, na ajrodromu, ak naletis negdje :)
<ivoks> dolazi frendica po mene :)
<Mmike> aha :)
<Mmike> e, uglavnom, ugodno me odusevilo. konacno, na 11.04, hibernate - radi :) i to s atijevim vlasnickim driverima :)
<drj_cro> ivoks: super thnx
<Mmike> nema utrke u bahrejrinu
<SilverSpace> opet pukla 
<Mmike> Svađale se Bračanka i Zagorka, i to na pas mater!
<Mmike> U jednom trenutku kaže Bračanka: "Ma, ti si obična kurvetina!",
<Mmike> A njoj odgovori Zagorka: "I ti bi bila da nisi tak Å¡krta!"
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> 1:20 u kanadi!
<Mmike> ha :)
<Mmike> i moh jos mega-popravit
<SilverSpace> vozis :)
<Mmike> vettel crashed
<ivoks> ma vettel je gej
<ivoks> svaki lik koji kaze da mu je previse 'dvije cure koje se medjusobno zabavljaju...'
<jelly> ako ne zabavljaju njega, onda je gej?  wtf/
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> lik je pobjegao iz striptiz bara jer su se dvije cure medjusobno zabavljale
<ivoks> sto je ocekivao? :)
<ivoks> dva lika koji se medjusobno zabavljaju?
<rsedak> mozda se osjecao nasamerinm? mozda je ocekivao da ce cure njega zabavljati?
<obruT> zasto bi se itko zabavljao s curama ? pa ima zanimljivih stvari, voznja biciklom, penjanje, kompajliranje kernela...
<obruT> cure su zlo
<HmmZ0r> bas su fine sto
<HmmZ0r> :)
 * obruT ode doma...
<SilverSpace> od kuda cita netstat
<SilverSpace> tj. jel netstat ima log
<rsedak> SilverSpace: netstat nema log cita podatke it /proc
<rsedak> sto ti tocno treba?
<Mmike> SELECT (domain) AS "groupby", "tracker_trackedsite"."id", COUNT("tracker_click"."id") AS "total", COUNT("tracker_click"."t1") AS "t1" FROM "tracker_trackedsite" LEFT OUTER JOIN "tracker_click" ON ("tracker_trackedsite"."id" = "tracker_click"."tracked_site_id") INNER JOIN "tracker_click" T4 ON ("tracker_trackedsite"."id" = T4."tracked_site_id") WHERE ("tracker_trackedsite"."id" IN (SELECT U0."id" FROM "tracker_trackedsite" U0 WHERE U
<Mmike> 0."id" IN (SELECT U0."id" FROM "tracker_trackedsite" U0 WHERE U0."id" IN (2, 3, 6, 7, 5, 4, 1))) AND T4."affiliate_site_id" IN (SELECT U0."id" FROM "tracker_affiliatesite" U0 WHERE U0."affiliate_id" IN (SELECT U0."user_ptr_id" FROM "tracker_affiliate" U0 WHERE U0."user_ptr_id" IN (19)))) GROUP BY "tracker_trackedsite"."id", "tracker_trackedsite"."id", (domain) HAVING COUNT("tracker_click"."id") > 0 
<Mmike> eto na
<Mmike> django ORM :)
<obruT> Mmike: odi danas na onaj skup pythonasa i djangasa pa im to reci :)
<Mmike> pazi lika, molim te
<Mmike> promijenio program
<Mmike> i sad, naravno
<Mmike> django mu sam mijenja model
<Mmike> pa dere ALTER TABLEtove bez reda i poretka, i natjera sam sebe u deadlock
<Mmike> bwah
<jelly> "sam" mijenja model?
<jelly> ... ček da raspišem taj select jerbo tu se niko živ nemre snać
<Mmike> jelly, probaj explain analyze nabaciti prije
<Mmike> aha, nemas shemu
<Mmike> uglavnom
<Mmike> a mess
<jelly> zasto je (domain) u zagradi
<jelly> na oba mjesta
<jelly> ajd, dobro pa se _ne_ sjecam sto je left outer sto je inner join ;-)
<jelly> http://paste.debian.net/119457/
<jelly> group by ima dvaput istu kolonu
<SilverSpace> Vettel
<SilverSpace> ;)
<Mmike> jelly, svaki join koji nije LEFT/RIGHT/FULL je INNER, ostali su OUTER
<Mmike> pazi ovo :)
<Mmike> gledam sad lockove na tom postgres serveru
<Mmike> lik ima hrpu exclusive lockova koji su Idle IN Transaction
<Mmike> go DJANGO, GO!
<Mmike> bit ce zgodno na utrci
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> opet je crvena zastavas :)
<SilverSpace> hebeni zid
<SilverSpace> tu nesto moraju napraviti
<ivoks> kaj, vettel se skrsio?
<Mmike> ivoks, ne sad
<Mmike> prije :)
<Mmike> isto tamo di se schumacher skrsio pred par godina u ferariju
<Mmike> zajebat je zavoj
<Mmike> "We've got about 75 TB of data, 70TB of videos and 5TB of images."
<Mmike> A u kurac!
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> zato je 'zajeban zavoj'
<ivoks> da se schumacher skrzio, onda bi bio deda koji ne zna :)
<Neuromanc> :)))))))
<Mmike> ivoks, pa skrsio se, ne citas? :)
<Mmike> al' to manje vise
<Mmike> srksilo ih se poslije hrpa
<Mmike> svukud po stazi :)
<Mmike> iako, ti jos uvijek brijes da je schumacher najbolji? :)
<jelly-home> skrschluss
<Mmike> cek, kaj xn nezna raditi na vise procesora?!
<ivoks> trazim neke jeftine servere
<ivoks> ideje?
<ivoks> ne mora biti ni server... moze biti i nettop
<Mmike> iznajmit?
<ivoks> samo mora imati podrsku za VT
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> pojma :)
<ivoks> ne, kupiti
<jelly-home> VT-x ili VT-d ili kaj
<ivoks> vtx za pocetak
<jelly-home> doduse neznam zasto pitam kad ionako nemam servera pri ruci
<jelly-home> osim par starih sunova
<jelly-home> moj cheapex i3 iz Linksa ima VT-x ;-)
<jelly-home> ali je minitower
<Mmike> jelly-home, kak ti radi to?
<Mmike> taj i3?
<Mmike> kol'ko je bolji/brzi od core2duo ?
<jelly-home> nisam imao core2duo
<ivoks> http://www.protis.hr/products/details/server-fujitsu-primergy-tx100s1-e5800-2gb-2xlff-vfyt1001sx470in/45026
<ivoks> http://www.protis.hr/products/details/server-intel-r1304btlshbn-rackmountable-ic204-s1155-ddr3-2xlan-9xusb20-pcie-riser-1u-r/45232
<jelly-home> al ima 4MB cachea i dvi jezgre i trosi 15% jedne na 1080p
<jelly-home> i freq.scaling 1.2 - 3.1GHz
<ivoks> http://www.protis.hr/products/details/asrock-nettop-core-100htbd-black-bluray--asrock-nettop-core-100ht-black/41814
<jelly-home> ko servisira fuđicu ovdika
<jelly-home> gle, supermirkac
<jelly-home> (ovaj 1U Intel)
<ivoks> koji?
<ivoks> da, ovaj intel nije los
<jelly-home> izgleda da je bas Intel brand, cudno
<ivoks> zasto cudno?
<Mmike> Jun 10 21:39:47 x kernel: [4355772.072775] ata4: drained 32768 bytes to clear DRQ.
<Mmike> wtf?
<jelly-home> nisam nikad vidio Intel server, uvijek je bio _neki_ OEM
<ivoks> ima ih...
<ivoks> http://ark.intel.com/ProductCollection.aspx?familyId=52756
<jelly-home> i to je friski novi model, Q2 2011
<jelly-home> mozda javiti ovima u firmi, trazili su neko jeftino smece za ponuditi za dedicated <g>
<Mmike> a diskovi/proc ?
<ivoks> http://www.pcpro.co.uk/reviews/servers/364996/fujitsu-primergy-mx130-s1
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj se ti bunis
<SilverSpace> hebate starac :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: da vidis, moze bit da je to cijena samo za barebone
<ivoks> intel?
<ivoks> da, nema diskova
<jelly-home> da
<ivoks> 'retail'
<jelly-home> ni memorije ni cpu?
<ivoks> jebes ga
<ivoks> al ovo je ok
<ivoks> http://www.protis.hr/products/details/server-fujitsu-primergy-tx100s1-e5800-2gb-2xlff-vfyt1001sx470in/45026
<jelly-home> neki socket 1155 (= sandybridge) i DDR3 ECC 
<ivoks> fujitsu
<ivoks> ak uzmem 3, valjda dobijem neki popust :)
<jelly-home> ne volim skatulje, puno mjesta uzmu
<ivoks> jebiga
<ivoks> hm... tko kod nas prodaje dell po raumljivoj cijeni?
<ivoks> jer kodeks je malo zabrijao
<ivoks> treba naci nesto s athlon ii x2 250
<ivoks> proc kosta 400kn
<ivoks> a ima vtx i dual core je
<ivoks> jos su na kraju uzeti asrock nettop
<ivoks> sa i3
<jelly-home> i3 540 (dakle prethodna generacija) mi je sasvim ok za desktop
<jelly-home> +15-20 stupnjeva gore od ambijentalne temperature i nisam ga cuo da je ikad zavrtio ventilator jace osim kod ukljucivanja
<jelly-home> cpu podrzava VT-d ali maticna ne, pa nisam probao virtualizirati grafiku <g>
<jelly-home> mislio sam staviti ESXi kao OS al na kraju nisam nis instalirao osim migriranog Debiana sa prosle kante
<Neuromanc> nda
<Neuromanc> kod nas i5 uzimaju u laptopima...
<Neuromanc> pretjerano...
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: pa treba zimi grijati ruke
<jelly-home> to je klasicna sales spika, plati vise za cpu i memoriju, a u laptopu je daleko najgora i najutjecajnija komponenta disk
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jes vidio medvedi se popunjavaju
<obruT> jel igrao tko "Suspended sentence" ?
<SilverSpace> ja ne
<SilverSpace> LN
<jelly-home> noć
#ubuntu-hr 2011-06-11
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> znaci nitko ne radi rano ujutro
<calmpitBull> dobro jutro radni narode
 * MmikeMRMA brije ubost PhenomII X6 1090T
 * ivoks -> Rei store
<ivoks> obruT: trebas nesto iz rei.com? :)
<SilverSpace> bome u lijepu si ti trgovinu usooo :)
<ivoks> nisam jos
<ivoks> idem za koji sad
<ivoks> sat
<ivoks> http://www.rei.com/product/798240/vibram-fivefingers-kso-multisport-shoes-mens
<ivoks> ovo cu si uzeti
<ivoks> http://www.rei.com/product/722936/advanced-elements-spray-skirt
<SilverSpace> ivoks: predobro 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> http://images2.powerreviews.com/media_popup.html?type=image&url=http%3A%2F%2Fpowerreviews.s3.amazonaws.com%2Fimages_customers%2F03%2F16%2F19875925_144181_raw.jpg
<ivoks> haha
<SilverSpace> :))
<SilverSpace> opet u ikei eksplozija 
<SilverSpace> sad u njemackoj
<MmikeMRMA> ja opce ne moram citat vijesti
<MmikeMRMA> sam dodjem tu, ivoks i ti sve izdeklamfirate :)
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: :)
<ivoks> a vidi ove
<ivoks> http://www.rei.com/product/811206/vibram-fivefingers-bikila-ls-running-shoes-mens
 * MmikeMRMA ide gasit komp
<ivoks> o da... idem tam :D
<MmikeMRMA> mario@buntor ~$ uptime
<MmikeMRMA>  13:48:51 up 34 days,  1:18, 26 users,  load average: 0.04, 0.20, 0.22
<SilverSpace> ivoks: da to sam bas sad gledao
<MmikeMRMA> treba posisat, ocistit, pospremit :)
<ivoks> idem se spremiti, odjaviti i u rei
<SilverSpace> te su mi predobre
<SilverSpace> http://www.bora.si/component/virtuemart/?page=shop.browse&category_id=9
<SilverSpace> slovenci ih imaju
<SilverSpace> skupe su u sloveniji
<SilverSpace> jebemti amerikance
<ivoks> ove su kao sminkerske
<ivoks> http://www.bora.si/vibramfivefingers-kso-trek-m/
<ivoks> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> sretan put
<ivoks> hvala
<ivoks> znate da je cijela thinkpad linija provjerena?
<ivoks> svaki model radi s ubuntuom 'iz kutije'
<ivoks> a s novim verzijama ubuntua ne bi vise smjelo biti regresija
<MmikeDOMA> to mi je tako nevjerojatno
<MmikeDOMA> al' ako je, to je pre super
<SilverSpace> http://ldd.lego.com/
<SilverSpace> od opet Vettel
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://vipbox.tv/watch/26907/1/canadian-grand-prix---qualifying.html
<SilverSpace> danas su mi se dva puta skrsili x
<HmmZ0r> meni ne
<HmmZ0r> :)
<HmmZ0r> izaso gawk4 beta :
<HmmZ0r> :)
<HmmZ0r> evo za (g)awk lovere : http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.awk/browse_thread/thread/95714bf649960727?hl=en# :)
<SilverSpace> i to na cudan nacin
<SilverSpace> grafika se shebe
<SilverSpace> onako sve se podupla sa crtama u boji
<HmmZ0r> vidi jel ti dobro spojeno iza
<SilverSpace> kabel
<SilverSpace> danas sam si kupio 12cm ventilator koji puse na proc i graficku i sad mi se temp. snizila sa 55 na 44
<SilverSpace> http://slike.hr/slike/r/raturemonitor_69aa9.png
<SilverSpace> dobro izgleda http://www.autosport.hr/auto-vijesti/novosti/4985-predstavljen-megane-rs-trophy
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> kupio sam canon 500d
<ivoks> kamera i dva objektiva, manje od 1000 dolara
#ubuntu-hr 2011-06-12
<ivoks> 550, tocnije
<HmmZ0r> uspesno failoverisano. kako mrzim kad ekipa drka po slowarisima.. a veze nemaju, pljuni pa prilipi
<drj_cro> ivoks: ziv?
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, nelose :)
<Mmike> ivoks, koji objektivi? prime 50mm/f1.8 i zoom 18-55/f3.5-5.6?
<drj_cro> Mmike: jel znas mozda sa kojim avionom ivoks dolazi?
<drj_cro> tu ga cekam a naravno da ga nisam pitao :)
<Mmike> ne 
<Mmike> kaj nije rekao u 12:45 na ajrodromu?
<Mmike> aha, tamo si :)
<Mmike> Pojma ti nemam :) 
<drj_cro> da :)
<Mmike> Dal' poznas ivoksa od prije?
<drj_cro> nis cekam onda i dalje :)
<drj_cro> vidio ga na dorsima
<drj_cro> celava glva :)
<Mmike> Nizak, nabijen, nebi reko da je debeljuco vise :) 
<drj_cro> idem nac kartona da napisem ivoks :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> A jesi vidio koji leetovi dolaze u 12:45?
<drj_cro> je samo jedan iz minkena.to je vjerojatno taj.al kasni
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Schumi: Pa nisam mađioničar, dajte mi vremena da dođem do naslova
<SilverSpace> kaj se ovaj najeo ludih gljiva
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: 18-55 i 55-250
<ivoks> odoh se onesvijestiti
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, 55-250? neat. 3.5-5.6 isto? IS?
<ovaaaj> uhhh.....ćao
<ovaaaj> windozeri saks....hehehe :)
<SilverSpace> koji crni glupan
<jelly-home> ovaj!
<jelly-home> lije ko iz kabla
<jelly-home> (u Kanadi)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: da
<SilverSpace> pitanje je da li bude nastavljeno
<jelly-home> Osjecka veli da ce najgori pljusak proci za 20 minuta
<SilverSpace> kaj veli Sopekica :)
<jelly-home> ko?
 * jelly-home ne zna tko su komentatori
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj brijes ti, zakaj bi on bio glupan?
<Mmike> meni ovaj Jejgovih ide na zivce nevjerojatno
<Mmike> konacno mi proradila NTV, pa cujem ovog kak je jadan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: glup je i gotovo
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: od danas u studiju Renata Sopek je drugi voditelj u studiju
<jelly-home> mozda ima fakat dubok glas
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zakaj? 
<SilverSpace> zato kaj je crnac :)
<SilverSpace> pitam se kud je on mislio proci
<SilverSpace> batona
<SilverSpace> jedino preleteti
<SilverSpace> glup je 
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> pa button se u njega zaletio :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> kaj lol? :)
<SilverSpace> kaj bi se zaletio
<Mmike> ti neku drugu utrku gledas? :)
<SilverSpace> baton je bio na trkacoj putanji 
<SilverSpace> jel je
<Mmike> Pa nebas, tamo trkaca putanja ne ide uz bokseve :)
<Mmike> Nego s desne strane
<Mmike> ak' ces bas to gledat
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lha_ZqWxCJA
<Mmike> kisa, spa, schumacher
<Mmike> kak' to da onda nije utrka prekinuta bila? :)
<SilverSpace> pickice su danas za volanom 
<SilverSpace> i suci isto tako
<SilverSpace> jos vece
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ustvari kaj bi se baton trebao maknut crnji kad ovaj naide kaj nije otiso u zid 
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEhPHPvXfLY&feature=related
<Mmike> ili ovo :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ja opce ne vidim di je tu hamilton pogrijesio. Isto tako, nit Button. Ovaj vidio sansu, ovaj nije dao, satro ga uza zid, sve 5.
<SilverSpace> vis ja sam navijao prvu sezonu za hamiltona ali danas kak vozi bas mi je drago kaj se potrgal
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVqGpVCUPP0&feature=related
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6hcawXmpqs
<rsedak> jutro
<SilverSpace> oj rsedak 
<rsedak> jo
<rsedak> ovo je dobro "Google directed someone to my blog based on the following search term: [after getting a patent how fast can i shut down other businesses]"
<SilverSpace> koje mimoze
<jelly-home> izletjeli auto napol van staze, veli spiker "Ferrari ovdje bas odlicno izgleda"
<Dee_Monk> Pozdrav ljudi
<Dee_Monk> Ima ovde nekog!?
<jelly-home> ne
<Dee_Monk> hahah 
<Dee_Monk> Ima neko voljan da izdvoji 1 minut, treba mi mala pomoc!
<jelly-home> samo reci sto trebas, i budi strpljiv sto ce tice odgovora, netko ce valjda procitati kad-tad
<Dee_Monk> Ovako, hocu da ubacim linux (dosadio mi XP) koju distribuciju i jel ima neki dobar tutorijal za instalaciju!
<jelly-home> s obzriom da si na ubuntu kanalu, jel mislis da cemo predloziti bilo sto drugo ;-)
<Dee_Monk> jbg iskreno sto se tice linuxa nemam blage, pa sam dosao da pitam stucnjake... Ubuntu 9.04 jel valjda, da skinem to!?
<Dee_Monk> Izvinjam se sto smaram, ali stvarno mi treba pomoc...
<SilverSpace> prestaro
<SilverSpace> 11.4 ti je najnoviji
<jelly-home> 11.04 jeli
<Dee_Monk> Ok, meni je bitno da sljaka i da mogu da peglam online igrice i da skidam fajlove sa neta....
<jelly-home> uf to me sjetilo imam hrpu robe za peglanje
<Dee_Monk> Pogledacu gde ima da se skine 11.04 i ako znas gde ima dobar turorijal za instalaciju.
<SilverSpace> ubuntu.com ubuntu-hr.org
<SilverSpace> http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/
<jelly-home> "skini ga ovdje" zvuci perverzno
<Dee_Monk> hahahah
<Dee_Monk> Hvala puno matori
<jelly-home> HA
<jelly-home> lol Button
<SilverSpace> hebate
<Mmike> eto, vidjeli smo zasto je DRS - bez veze :)
<jelly-home> Vettel sad jede sesir^Wkacigu
<Mmike> a i vidjeli smo da je Vettel - kreten :)
<jelly-home> dobro, DRS sluzi samo da bi bilo vise preticanja
<Mmike> Ae. I da nije bilo toga webber vjerojatno nebi presao Schumachera. A bogme nit Button.
<Mmike> Super mi je bilo vidjeti kako opet pise: Fastest Lap: M. Schumacher 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> odo gledat crti
<Mmike> cc
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> gle stvarno Ranata Sopek
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> eto... steta sto msc nema bolji bolid
<ivoks> bilo bi zanimljivije
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kel ti stigla kamera go pro
<SilverSpace> jel*
<ivoks> je
<SilverSpace> sad ce bit snimki :)
<ivoks> sad imam i go pro i canon rebel t2i
<SilverSpace> kad ines opet u usa da i meni jednu dofuras :)
<ivoks> pa ima i kod nas za kupiti
<SilverSpace> da sam kaj tu je duplo skuplja
<SilverSpace> Na Facebooku nastavak napada na gay skupine: "Izliječimo bolesne, zgazimo pedere" :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qia0QLsPZM8
<ivoks> koja odvratna voda
<ivoks> ovo sto mi imamo je raj za ove likove
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEBBz8PCc-g
<ivoks> super ideja:
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBzRfG1jVKI
<SilverSpace> steta kaj su Dobru ubili 
<ivoks> idem spat
<ivoks> trebao bi ustati u 5
#ubuntu-hr 2012-06-04
<dodobas> yello
<MmikeRMRM> loye
<dodobas> Mmike: ljubavi
<Mmike> hm?
<weshmashian> mrmlj
<weshmashian> o/
<jaizza> good morning my little ones
<ivoks> najgori dio godine
<ivoks> kada odlucis da je vrijeme ocistiti 800m^2 dvorista, kupaonica, kuhinja, spavacih soba, hodnika i sl, u kojima nije bilo nikoga 8 mjeseci, i to sve sam
<dodobas> i onda se pogledas u ogledalo... s onim žutim rukavicama i maramom zavezanom oko glave... :)
<ivoks> nah, radim sve bez rukavica... davno sam zakljucio da je tako sterilnije :)
<ivoks> od svih tih kemikalija po rukama, slijedecih godinu dana nema sanse da pokupis neki drek
<ivoks> index:
<ivoks> isti clanak
<ivoks>  Izbila je svađa, a zatim je došlo i do fizičkog obračuna. Bombu je izvadio Igor Bakić te je pripadnicima osiguranja zaprijetio da će je aktivirati. U jednom trenutku je Igor izvadio osigurač i odjeknula je eksplozija.
<ivoks> tri recenice kasnije:
<ivoks> U jednom trenutku, kad je postalo jasno da osiguranje neće pustiti četvoricu prijatelja u lokal, Saša je izvadio osigurač i rekao kako će pobiti sve redom. Njegov brat Igor ga je pokušao spriječiti. Saša je bacio bombu, a Igor je odmah skočio na nju kako bi svojim tijelom zaštitio ostale
<ivoks> tko je bacio bombu, Sasa ili Igor
<dodobas> buraz :)
<KAMI> POZDRAV
<obruT> tko je ono rekao da zeli nabaviti quadcopter ili tako nesto ?
<obruT> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/leteci-macak-umjetnik-mrtvog-ljubimca-pretvorio--u-helikopter/618662.aspx
<SilverSpace> dan
<oki> dobri dan
<oki> zamolio bih ako može netko da pripomogne
<oki> problem sa printerom
<oki> opet
<SilverSpace> kuoi ispravni :)
<SilverSpace> kupi*
<SilverSpace> ti stalno sa tim istim printerom imas problema
<oki> SilverSpace  zamolio bih te da ako ti nije problem da ponovno probaš biti od pomoći
<oki> nadograđen je sustav  dodan je printer, dam zadatak da printa test page al stoji informacija  da je obrada u tijeku i uopće ne printa ništa a prođe 2 minute od toga
<oki> SilverSpace?
<SilverSpace> oki: nemam ti pojma o tom printeru
<SilverSpace> koji je to printer
<oki> onaj isti Canon 2900B
<oki> sustav je nadograđen na ubuntu 11.01.
<oki> pokušavam sa onom opcijom kroz tewrminal za restartanje printera
<oki> al i dalje stoji nalog da obrađuje aktivnost da printa
<oki> al ništa ne printa
<oki> SilverSpace?
<oki> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1022861/
<SilverSpace> kao sto rekoh nemam pojma jedino da googlam
<oki> pa ako ti nije problem
<SilverSpace> nemam trenutno vremena za to
<oki> ok
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' ti se kad desavalo na haproxyjima da, iako ti bnackendii imaju isti weigght, i roundrobin algoritam, da jedan backend uvijek ima manje prometa
<ivoks> pa uvijek ce jedan imati manje prometa
<ivoks> RR je takav algoritam
<ivoks> malo jednog, pa malo drugog, pa malo treceg, pa onda opet prvog
<DugiNos> SilverSpace: probao sam rakijetinu, iz-vr-sna ! 
<Mmike> da, al' ak imas 22 backenda, i svi imaju isto a samo jedan nema, malo je cudno
<Mmike> svi imaju cca 200-250 ssessiona na sebi stalno, a ovaj ima 110
<Mmike> sad sam promijenio sa RR na balanced, i sad svi imaju oko 200-250
<Mmike> tja
<ivoks> to ovisi o hrpetini faktora Mmike 
<Mmike> koje?
<obruT> ma daj cuti, koje sam ja imao zavrzlame oko load balancinga na nekim strojevima, ne bi namjestio ravnomjerno da ga j*
<ivoks> ako ti je TTL sessiona 20 minuta, a RR je svaku minutu
<Mmike> ivoks, it's fairly simple
<ivoks> onda ce ti svi osim jednoga imati otprilike isti broj sessiona
<ivoks> je
<Mmike> rr roka servere jedan po jedan
<Mmike> leastconn roka na onaj koji ima najmanje konekcija, trenutno
<Mmike> zakaj je ovaj jedan dobijao manje od svih u RR, beyod me. nginx + php, svi strojevi su u dlaku isti
<ivoks> mozda nisi razumio sto sam napisao
<ivoks> RR salje konekcije na jedan server
<ivoks> i recimo da salje 5 minuta
<Mmike> moji haproxyiji tak ne rade :)
<ivoks> onda salje na drugi, opet 5 minuta
<ivoks> i ako ti je connection timeout 10 minuta, kada treci dodje na red, tek ce onda prvi poceti 'gubiti' broj konekcija
<Mmike> hm, da, moj(i) haproxyji tak ne rade
<Mmike> sad sam curlao glupi URL koji imam na svim serverima
<Mmike> i svaki curl ode na drugi server
<Mmike> po redu
<ivoks> onda razgovaraj sam sa sobom ili kolegama, jer ja ne znam kako si ih konfigurirao :)
<Mmike> kad imam leastconn onda odlaze po randomu (al' to zato kaj nemrem sad opteretit ih tak jako)
<Mmike> pa velim ti
<Mmike> rounrdobin
<Mmike> option httpclose
<Mmike> jedan request = jedna konekcija
<Mmike> i svaka ode na drugi server
<Mmike> zakaj od sto servera jedan dobija manje prometa, beyond me
<DugiNos> Zakaj ljudi misle da bi ikad volontirao administraciju nekom tko nije blizak prijatelj i privatna osoba, to je beyond me :)
<DugiNos> Sad me nazvalo iz jedne udruge med. sestara s "imamo problem koji ti rijesis za 20 min, bi nam to slozio" :) Pitam ih kak znaju da je 20 min posla .. pa nisu sigurni, pitam kak i koliko placaju, vele da bi badava jer je "za opce dobro" :)
<DugiNos> Za opce dobro placam porez .. 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bas me zanima kak ce se ovaj disk ponasati http://www.feniks-kompjutori.hr/index.php?module=proizvodi_opsirnije&id=116635&kateg=0525
<DugiNos> Ne stavljam SSD nikam dok ne izmisle data recovery strategiju za njih.
<DugiNos> A, tak su lepidobrimjaumjau :(
<Mmike> DugiNos, ?
 * Mmike ima SSDova svukud
<Mmike> data recovery se zove backup, inace
<DugiNos> Mmike: pretpostavimo da ti disk vrisne, a backup strategija nije pokrila sve kaj je trebala, kak ces data recovery napraviti ?
<DugiNos> Mmike: backup NIJE data recovery
<Mmike> naravno da nije
<Mmike> mudra osoba ne radi data recovery
<Mmike> nego ima backup
<Mmike> ako trebas raditi data recovery onda si sjebao davno prije
<SilverSpace> DugiNos: bas me briga ako rikne
<SilverSpace> sve bitno mi je u oblaku
<DugiNos> Mmike: primjeti da ti nigdje ne sporim, ali i dalje ostaje cinjenica da nema data recoverya za SSD 
<Mmike> DugiNos, stoji, al' ista je prilicno irelevantna, ne mislis li?
<Mmike> pogotovo je glup razlog (IMHO!) za ne preci na SSD
<SilverSpace> hm nema nigdje na netu o ssd takeMS diskovima
<igustin> riknuo mu disk
<SilverSpace> uzeo taj i nemam pojma kakav je nije mi se dalo dalje u grad ici
<SilverSpace> igustin: :D
<jelly> riknuo i meni disk, kupio sam novi i sta sad
<jelly> izgubio sam /var/cache, bio je skipan na backupu ;-)
<Mmike> jelly, vrlo neozbiljno
<Mmike> jelly, ja i /dev/urandom backupiram, nikad neznas!
<jelly> pa je, bedasti debian veli "mozete obrisati sve _datoteke_ iz /var/cache", ali direktoriji moraju ostat
<SilverSpace> DugiNos: brzo si zamjenio disk :)
<jelly> 60GB sandforcea za ispod 600kn, uopce nije lose
<jelly> jedna stvar koju sam naucio iz krepanog diska je da stvar mora biti enkriptirana ako ti je stalo do privatnosti, dok god se uredjaj vraca pod garancijom ne zna se kome moze pasti u ruke
<SilverSpace> jelly: vis o tome nisam ni razmisljao
<SilverSpace> fakat koliko se samo tako podataka vrati
<SilverSpace> nekontrolirano
<jelly> sad ne znam jel prvo speci ovaj disk pa ga baciti, ili reklamirati
<hbogner> juhuu, nekrvari vise, nema gnoja, zarasta, ali je jos osjetljivo na dodir u 3 pikse marmelade
<jelly> pa nemoj dirat jebemu
<jelly> </obvious>
<hbogner> pa nediram namjerno :D
<SilverSpace> na kujac ne dira uziva u boli ::))
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kaj si bio tu kod mene
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ne, sad samo nastavak lokalno u ambulanti
<hbogner> utorak i petak sam bio kod tebe
<hbogner> lol SilverSpace 
<DugiNos> Ja se uvijek sjetim jedne bivse firme koja je servisirala mobitele ( Mmike ce potvrditi) , i tog kak su nas decki uveseljavali s tudjim slikama :)
<igustin> no, krasno :/
<igustin> DugiNos: mislim da su podaci na računalima i mobitelima po defaultu osobni i povjerljivi, i osobno ih tretiram kao doktorsku tajnu
<igustin> tko god to pokazuje, dijeli ili kopira mislim da ga treba bit sram i da treba odgovarati
<igustin> da ne kažem da reba izgubiti cehovsku licencu kao u drugim strukama, jer nemamo takav ceh i norme
<igustin> (ne računam HIZ kao takav)
<dodobas> igustin: daj budi realan, pa internet bi izgubio svrhu bez tog pr0n sadrzaja
<DugiNos> igustin: boli decka koji dela u servisu za 2kkn a nasao je Severininu obrijanu micicu, kita. Moralno i eticki si ispravan, ali daj budi i realan :) 
<DugiNos> Plus kaj su imali zadrsku, nisu (valjda) pokazivali sadrzaje van kruga odabranih u firmi :)
<obruT> e znam o cemu pricati, ali obrijane micice su ok
<obruT> s/e znam/ne znam/
<obruT> s/pricati/pricate/
<obruT> eto, uzbudio se i ne znam tipkat vise :)
<DugiNos> obruT: mani se geekovskih fora, bilo bi ti brze da si ponovno napisao lajnu, ili racunao da cemo te shvatiti :)
<DugiNos> Joj, vele svi daje 'Iron Sky' pljuga od filma .. ali ima tako dobrih fora .. gledaju 2 svapska vojnika playboy, i prvi put vide zensku s 'brazilkom' .. gledaju i veli jedan "znas, kad ju tak gledam, izgleda kao Fuhrerovi brcici" :) 
<jelly> zabavan, al malo predug
<jelly> ili fali još fora
<DugiNos> Fali jos stoseva, imo 
<DugiNos> Trolol, dobio sam iz TrendMicra feedback da sam nesto nevidjeno :) Uspio sam napraviti da se AV klijent ne moze deinstalirati ni s jednom od njihovih metoda :) Ne nude mi posao kod sebe zbog toga, ali ni rjesenje :)
<igustin> postoji rješenje koja uvijek pali
<igustin> koju čak i MS preporuči nakon ne previše potpitanja
<igustin> naravno -> reinstalacija ;)
<jelly> to znači odustajanje
<DugiNos> igustin: placam da se oni znoje, ne ja :) 
<jelly> poraz
<DugiNos> Naime , imao sam AV instaliran na PCu, izbacio ga iz domene i reciklirao domain controller - koji je bio i AV server, sad imam AV server na drugom mjestu,ali prebacivanje klijenata na novi server za azuriranja i takto ne dela, kad probam uninstall , dobijem samo "error", i ni ja ni oni nismo nasli nish u logovima :) 
<DugiNos> Smijesni su, mole me da editiram sadrzaje u registru koji ne postoje, posaljem im screenshot, dobijem nazad "ovo nismo nikad vidjeli" :) 
<DugiNos> Koga boli noga, sad imas screenshot pa gledaj, ja ocu rjesenje :)
<DugiNos> "corporate antivirus my ass"
<DugiNos> Najnajsmjesnije je da imam "trendmicro certified engineer" od preije jedno 5-6 godina, i znam sve kaj ce mi reci,i to ne dela :) 
<DugiNos> in the meantime,bivsi clanovi te domene nemaju AV azuriranja :) Aj,recite mi da me to ne bi brinulo da smo na linuxu 
<jelly> da ste na linuxu imao bi dodatnu jebadu sa slaganjem radnih stanica pod linuxom vise nego na windowsima
<jelly> osim ak kupis support od inita, onda bi ti sve automagicno radilo!!
 * jelly hides
<DugiNos> Kak sad, ja sam na internetu procitao da se linux za desktop sam slozi, da je vecina drkanja prouzrocena time sto korisnici zele 'wobbly windows' i da im OS lici na Picardove mokre snove 
<DugiNos>  :) 
<DugiNos> Vidis ! Ako sve ode bestraga, dat cu oglas da instaliram dizajnerske, unikatne OS-ove
<jelly> ti i jos sto njih na distrowatch.com
<jelly> npr. zorin-os.com
<jelly> mint, itd itd
<ivoks> dodobas: znas mozda kako ovom mmexu reci da, npr., 25% odredjenog incoma odmah zabiljezi kao trosak na kraju mjeseca? :)
<jelly> OS = Gtk shema i custom installer od 20 linija u pythonu
<DugiNos> Mah, ja cu biti gluplji, u stvari cu samo stavljati svakom korisniku drugaciji wallpaper i tapsati ga po ledjima govoreci ' sad imas ono sto je Ferrari u svijetu osobnih racunala'. Nema sanse da me neku Todoric ne 'popusi'
<ivoks> dodobas: i obrnuto, 25% odredjenog troska, automatski prebaci u income na kraju mjeseca
<jelly> pitam se sto te ponukalo na takvo pitanje :-D
<ivoks> cisto, onako, random :)
<dodobas> ivoks: mislim da nije toliko razrađen :)
<weshmashian> ne gledam cijeli dan i onda vidim kak DugiNos prizna da je glup :)
<DugiNos> weshmashian: you'z a master, vidis a da ni ne gledas :) Pa,  djes' 
<weshmashian> DugiNos: u poslu preko nosa (heh) :)
<dodobas> no, mogao bi napisati custom sql query/proceduru koja bi ti to radila...
<dodobas> i tako je mmex samo gui za sqlite bazu
<jelly> trigger na INSERT prihod
<ivoks> nda...
<weshmashian> back to the salt mines
<DugiNos> \o/
<ivoks> http://www.codelathe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=1715&sid=6d8e47dda0462dd18565fee6dab693ef
<jelly> kopanje po nosu i oracle disaster recovery procedurama
<ivoks> ovak nes :)
<DugiNos> jelly: kaj i ti testiras recovery backupa ? Ja vec tjedan dana po tom rndam :) 
<jelly> tražim koji sve podaci fale u proceduri koju nam je složio vendor
<DugiNos> :D fun fun fun
<jelly> npr. originalni pfile 
<jelly> (kojeg je slagao drugi vendor)
<DugiNos> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/182098_2240004575970_1723738613_1087936_1585522630_n.jpg
<ivoks> ok, slozio sam si SQL query
<ivoks> select sum(Amount/100*25) from alldata where Notes = 'PDV';
<ivoks> C&C TA postoji od polovice svibnja
<ivoks> pola milijona igraca vec ima
<dodobas> ivoks: jos si aktivan... ?
<dodobas> koliko dnevno ?
<ivoks> dnevno cca pol sata
<ivoks> ni ne mozes vise
<ivoks> odradis sto imas i onda cekas da se sve obnovi
<dodobas> aha... ili platis
<ivoks> pa cak i kad platis, opet moras cekati
<ivoks> postoje supply points koji se ne mogu kupiti
<ivoks> taman da potrosis milju eura na bodove
<ivoks> ako nemas niti jedan supply point, ne mozes te novce prebaciti u neki drugi comodity
<Mmike> sto je mmex
<dodobas> Money Manager Ex
<Mmike> MMEx is an e-Health platform 
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> krivi mmex :)
<ivoks> Usluga koja omogućava Vip i Non Vip korisnicima da preko svog računala, pozivaju besplatno druge Vip over IP korisnike i šalju im Instant poruke 
<ivoks> vip ne dozvoljava lozinke duze od 10 znakova
<ivoks> pa mislim, svasta
<jelly> pusti, iskon ne dozvoljava duže od 8 zasad
<jelly> ni kraće od 6, i mora imati jedno veliko slovo i jednu brojku.  Iz toga možeš čistom dedukcijom naći koja je najčešća lozinka koja se koristi :-|
<jelly> tako da correct horse battery staple nije ni blizu u igri
<jelly> http://preshing.com/20110811/xkcd-password-generator
<dodobas> lead fog doctor colony :D :D :D
<jelly> sigurno iz neke epizode Doctor Whoa
<jelly> wealth quick alone weight :-|
<dodobas> hehe -> chamber women plural lucky
<ivoks> Kazao je da ga je telefonski nazvao premijer Milanović i priopćio mu da ne mogu dalje surađivati te da mu ne želi dati treći mandat. 
<ivoks> ode Rohatinski
 * ivoks je u subotu igrao paintball 3 sata
<ivoks> i vidio sam najludjeg psa ikad
<ivoks> pas je cijelu subotu i nedjelju trcao i nosio kamenje
<ivoks> jos me noge bole
<jelly> http://www.tportal.hr/biznis/gospodarstvo/197691/Rohatinski-u-oprostajnom-govoru-pozvao-na-stednju.html yay for car analogies
<Vlado9A3CY> izgleda da ovako kad pada kisa, linux svima radi dobro ;)
<obruT> kome linux radi dobro ?!?
<nitro-x> bogdaj
<BotaniCar1> pomoz' Bog, junaci 
<Vjetar> jaizza: !
#ubuntu-hr 2012-06-05
<dodobas> yello
<BotaniCar> dobrojutro jnaci , junci i junakinje (secer na kraju)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kayako formatira HTML
<Mmike> i reze hrpu javascripta i sranja
<Mmike> jel' ima sansi da vidim source?
<Mmike> kayako 3 je to mogao, u 4 nemrem to nac
<Mmike> i, bok :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: 'bro jutr
<jaizza> Mmike: 'bro jutro
<jaizza> BotaniCar: nekak bi se, čisto iz jezične perspektive, u tvoj poziv uklopili i junci
<jaizza> poziv
<jaizza> ok
<jaizza> pijem kavu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: sad si me uvatiJo na l'evoj nozi, idem vidit 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kao workaround, dobijas mail notifikacije za svaki ticket ? ako da, HTML i ostalo se vide u njemu
<weshmashian> mrmlj
<BotaniCar> o/ para
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> thnx
<weshmashian> \o
<Mmike> moze i tako
<Mmike> fakat je lik poslo prazan ticket :)
<BotaniCar> to i meni moji rade, ili posalju 450 line-end-ova, a dolje 3 slova tekst, pa moram skrolat 5 ekrana
<Mmike> jos uvijek nisam dobio objasnjenja kaj koja ikona u ticket-listu znaci :)
<BotaniCar> Brijem da to pise u manualu ; za ovo s stripanjem koda sam im otvorio ticket, javim 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: http://wiki.kayako.com/display/DOCS/Ticket+listing+(ticket+view) 
<BotaniCar> (Icons	 Description)
<Mmike> HA!
<Mmike> thnnx :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ovaj je isti ti https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s320x320/34454_406256316402_2359893_n.jpg
<Mmike> blah, debian i python
<Mmike> debian i ista
<Mmike> debian i prastare verzije svega :/
<BotaniCar> razmazilo te s tuntorom, ha ? :) 
<BotaniCar> sto bi tocno znacilo "neproporcionalan font" ? (misli se na courier)
<igustin> ?
<igustin> pa da su svi znakovi jednake Å¡irine
<BotaniCar> Nda, fakat jutros ne citam s razumijevanjem, hvala igustin
<igustin> tj. da ne zauzimaju prostor proporcionalno svom izgledu, već fiksa
<igustin> n
<jaizza> BotaniCar: i tebi treba kava
<Mmike> argeta pasteta
<Mmike> jako fina
<Mmike> jako jako fina
<BotaniCar> jaizza: meni treba doza 'pogledaj opet prije nego pitas' :)
<BotaniCar> jao, pasteta i luk <3
<weshmashian> jao, sad sam gladan
<weshmashian> :P
<SilverSpace> jutar
<SilverSpace> obruT: vidim bili ste na Uni :)
<Mmike> session rate na haproxy kutiji = 14k/sec :)
<Mmike> ima ih - 6!
<BotaniCar> nema drkadzija ovak rano, ili te krivo citam ? 
<weshmashian> *cmizdr* "da, oni su na VPN-u sad, ali preko ADSL-a, nemrete se RDP-at na njih, nisu u LAN-u"
<weshmashian> i sad ti objasni covjeku koji je glavni sistemac da je apsolutno u krivu kak god okrenes
<weshmashian> nikak mi nije jasno kak najzbunjeniji ljudi dodju na poziciju gdje odrzavaju domenu za 100+ usera...
<obruT> SilverSpace: bilo se, da
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: zakaj me tracash i kaj sam zgresil ? :D
<obruT> SilverSpace: uglavnom se plutalo i prskalo medjusobno, prevrtalo camce i tako to :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: joj, da si bar ti, tebe bi bar uspio uvjerit da si u krivu i da se to moze :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: ili te natjerat da slozis site-to-site VPN kak se spada :)
<BotaniCar> site-2-site VPN ? Blasphemy, it' can not work :) osim toga, kaj ce ti, nek samo tebi da parametre da svoju kantu VPNas k njima, ne moraju svi, i eto RDP .. il nek forwarda port i odobri tvoju adresu .. il nek ne kenja i da tebi da slozis :)
<weshmashian> ali ja i jesam u njihovom VPN-u
<BotaniCar> Imam osjecaj da jako zelim cuti puni opis problema, imas minutu da se smijem(o)
<BotaniCar> ?
<weshmashian> aj, na pvt, al' idem si zapalit prvo :D
<jaizza> moram riješiti test za prIJevare, sprIJečavanje i sl.
<BotaniCar> cek, imate test koji testira kak dobro varas ? Kak znaju da nisi varala na testu ? 
<jaizza> dok s druge strane imamo "lokalnog fraud officer"-a
<BotaniCar> imate generala prijevara ? Ja zelim posao kod vas ! 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: puno ih želi.... ;-)
<jaizza> imamo i odbor za fraud management 
<jaizza> :D
<jaizza> svaštanešto
<jaizza> kak volim kad se Hrvaština forsira
<Mmike> dodobas, imas onaj lik za djangocona?
<dodobas> http://2012.djangocon.eu/
<Mmike> da, al' nema vise onaj o bazama?
<Mmike> I hate your database
<dodobas> taj je bio jucer live...
<dodobas> trebali bi se pojaviti online...
<jaizza> Mmike: kaj imaš ti protiv moje baze? :-)
<Mmike> jaizza, moram prvo znat koja je baza da mogu pocet konstuktivno srat :)
<Mmike> dodobas, aha
<Mmike> dodobas, eh
<Mmike> dodobas, ovo sad mi je malo zanimljivo :)
<jaizza> Mmike: pa nije valjda da si već zaboravio??
<dodobas> Mmike: http://thebuild.com/presentations/not-your-job.pdf
<Mmike> jaizza, pa, nije postgres, pa jesam
<jaizza> Mmike: razočarana sam
<jaizza> Mmike: radim na najboljoj bazi na svijetu, a ti nemaš pojma...
<jaizza> ts ts ts
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> kako da to ispravimo?
<Mmike> znam, promjeni bazu!
<obruT> jucer sam saznao da u jednoj banci imaju 5 oraklasa, od toga su cetiri zene ?!?
<BotaniCar> "no, realy, you're done" :) Mmike, care 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> zanimljivo je to
<Mmike> s tim oraklom :)
<BotaniCar> meni se prdi kad cujem 'oracle', prvo se sjetim DB u agrokoru, onda virtualboxa
 * weshmashian srecom ugasio SCO sa prastarim orakletom u agrokoru prije skoro godine dana
<jaizza> Mmike: ni u snu!
<jaizza> Mmike: u snu samo ako je noćna mora!
<Mmike> mah, jos malo pa ce propast oni
<Mmike> sad ih je google naguzio za javu
<Mmike> pa ce im usfalit para
<Mmike> nadajmo se da ce prvo nestati mysql kakav znamo i da ce ovi open-source forkovi zazivjeti
<Mmike> a onda se nadajmo da ce izumrijeti i orakl
<BotaniCar> nakon toga gasimo baze kao koncept ! Sve na kamene plocice
<SilverSpace> obruT: da vidio sam slike :)
<SilverSpace> odu nam slobodni treninzi u povjest f1
<SilverSpace> kaj su ovi novi atomi sux roba
<SilverSpace> hebo ih PowerVR 
<weshmashian> cek, mmike se zalaze za gasenje mysqla? od kad to?
<weshmashian> what is this parallel universe?
<BotaniCar> dark side, this is 
<BotaniCar> Mmike se napalio na postgres, znas kak zna biti iskljuciv , strastven, dok voli :) 
<jaizza> ja imam Oracle kišobran i za tu svrhu je jako dobar
<Mmike> weshmashian, od uvijek. mysql je drek
<weshmashian> Mmike: al' kolko se sjecam bio si pro-mysql neko vrijeme?
<BotaniCar> jaizza: kak se ponasa kad pada kisha ? :D
<weshmashian> ili si samo toleriro isti, neam pojma
<jaizza> BotaniCar: smoči se
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: placas licencu po litri vode
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ali ne promoči
<Mmike> weshmashian, u to sam sumjnao prije, al' sad tu di radim imamo preko 1k mysql servera, i to je sve drek. 5.5 je najmanji drek od svih, i fino su to poslozili, al' je i dalje drek.
<Mmike> Dakako, najveci problem su korisnici debili, pa od tog dreka fakat sranje naprave.
<Mmike> weshmashian, eh, mozda, tamo, 98me, dok jos nisam za postgres znao :)
<BotaniCar> 'moji korisnici od dreka rade sranje' *gasp*
<Mmike> najveci problem je tjunanje mysqla
<weshmashian> ak su korisnici debili ne znaci da je software los, to isto mozes tvrdit za winjoze i tutubuntu :)
<Mmike> svaki engine ima svoje brije
<Mmike> weshmashian, ne, softver je los, samo ga ovi naprave jos gorim :)
<Mmike> ugl, za potjunat mysql trebas danima precizno pratit kaj se desava
<weshmashian> korisnik je u stanju *SVE* napravit jos gorim :)
<Mmike> i onda kad ti se load malo promjeni ili ti kolicina podataka naraste, ajmo tjunat iznova
<weshmashian> eto, slozi servis za auto-tuning mysql-a :)
<Mmike> 123102938123 opcija za myisam, 2341343 za innodb, nedo bog da koristis jos neke djidje
<Mmike> postgres ima oko 150 opcija za tjunanje i u principu jednom namjestis i poslije ne diras
<Mmike> ma i tih 150 je puno 
<Mmike> ima manje
<SilverSpace> ah oper mysql na tapeti :)
<weshmashian> cek, bum ga pito za mssql za jedno 15min ;)
<BotaniCar> Ima neki DBA ovdje da se kuzi u indexiranje kamenih ploca ? Baza mi je postala velika ( cca 50 tona, 15 kubnih metara) ; kak da optimiziram read/write ? 
<SilverSpace> glupi atomi ce tek donekle radit sa 3.3.0 kernelom
<BotaniCar> ja cu na debianu/centosu 3.x kernel dobiti negdje 2023.
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.linuxtech.net/reviews/intel_DN2800MT_cedarview_atom_power_draw.html
<SilverSpace> windozi lete
<jaizza> BotaniCar: pa dovraga i bestraga, kaj ne vidiš koji su ti problematični upiti?
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: ih, mozes samo read optimizirat, write malo teze, mozda sa vecim klinom?
<BotaniCar> jaizza: malo se teze snalazim kad pocnu queryi , prasina i kamena spena smanje vidljivost, zato trazim profesionalca
<weshmashian> a mozes ih probat kompresirat sa manjim klinom
<weshmashian> al' onda ti write opako pada
<weshmashian> doduse, mozes vise podataka dohvatit odjednom
<BotaniCar> nda, ili da po dvojca klinare na svaku plocicu ! Trebam vise threadova,mozda
<obruT> klin ? plocice ?
<weshmashian> to bi ti moglo pomoc, samo trebas pazit da isti podatak ne bude zapisan vise puta
 * obruT izgubljen
<BotaniCar> obruT: pojavila se naznaka neobaveznog chata, sorry :) 
<obruT> ajd da su plocice od spitova imalo bi nekog smisla :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ne cashira upite?
<jaizza> pločice čokolade?
<BotaniCar> jaizza: napisao sam gore da su kamene :) 
<BotaniCar> U biti, ne treba mi DBA vec gradjevinski inzinjer ! :) 
<weshmashian> :)))
<weshmashian> e, a kak imas rijeseno ak' netko sa udaljene lokacije zeli do podataka? :)
<BotaniCar> Pa, dataflow postoji, cesta > kamion 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: može umjesto kamene od karameliziranog šećera?
<jaizza> BotaniCar: to je skoro ko kamen
<weshmashian> IT - neprakticna rijesenja za nepostojece probleme :)
<BotaniCar> To ! :) Nekaj mi smrdi, porjesavao sam sve realne probleme na poslu i imam vremena i volje pisati na ircu, kak ce me nesto pogoditi ovih dana, necu znati kak se zovem :) Mozda i danas :)
<BotaniCar> para, okrao sam te za tekt, postao si moj novi FB status 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: zato imaš nas koji ćemo te (rado) spustiti na zemlju
<BotaniCar> jaizza : please do, bit ce mi zadovoljstvo podastrti se poda tobom :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: na koji nick da te msgam ? 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> kakvo je to pitanje? :)
<BotaniCar> pa, dva ste
<Mmike> dodobas, jako dobro
<Mmike> dodobas, lik je sazeo sve sto treba znati o tjunanju postgresa
<BotaniCar> odu tvoje dnevnice, ako se ovo prosiri, Mika 
<BotaniCar> lol : http://www.2epix.com/pictures/a6db4ed04f1621a119799fd3d7545d3d.jpg
<jaizza> BotaniCar: obzirom na trenutno brojno stanje kila, ne preporučam
<BotaniCar> jaizza: nemas pojma kak si u stvari mrsava, a ja izdrzljiv :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: vjerujem da i jesam... usporedivši me s prosječnim Amerikancem..
<BotaniCar> Pda, a itko s malo zasluzenog postovanja prema tebi bi te iskljucivo usporedjivao s NADprosjecnim Amerikankama ! 
<BotaniCar> Your argument is not valid ! 
<jaizza> ja ja
<jaizza> kak se meeeeeniiii spaaaavaaa
<SilverSpace> jah
<jaizza> i sad bih se kakti trebala uhvatit raditi nešto smisleno
<ivoks> kak je hrvatska 8. repka po fifinoj listi?
<ivoks> ispred argentine
<ivoks> francuske, italije...
<ivoks> jos veca enigma je kak je slovenija 28. :)
<Mmike> to ti je isto kak je mysql ispred postgresa po koristenosti
<BotaniCar> Mmike: povijesni razlozi ? 
<ivoks> nije isto
<jelly> pa... mysql se stvarno koristi vise i uglavnom radi
<ivoks> fifa gleda samo 4 zadnje godine
<ivoks> a i kao sto jelly kaze, mysql se zbilja vise koristi
<ivoks> al ovo je tablica kvalitete, uspjesnosti
<Mmike> pa koristi se, da
<Mmike> iako je ilogicno da se koristi Č=
<Mmike> jebem si tastaturu
<Mmike> ubuntu se opet radi pametan
<Mmike> joj
<Mmike> brijem da idem na more
<Mmike> nije bas neko vrijeme jos, al' sto sad
<ivoks> kaj nije?
<ivoks> pa ljudi se kupaju
<ivoks> sinoc prvi put pala kisa otkako sam ja ovdje
<BotaniCar> ivoks: di si ti lociran ? Sve snimke koje sam vidio na dnevnicima/vjestima su pokazivale prazne plaze
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/475001_4151022734362_1247697124_33790175_733476829_o.jpg
<ivoks> evo, jucer u 11:30
<obruT> ivoks: parstometara dalje sam vidio morskog konjica, stovise, uhvatio mi se repicem za prst :)
<Mmike> izgleda k'o betonjara na krku u malinskoj :)
<ivoks> obruT: je, ima ih
<Mmike> taman krece bit ok za kupanje
<obruT> jedno od zbilja najlijepsih dozivljaja u zivotu
<Mmike> kraj 6tog mjeseca je najbolji za bit na moru
<ivoks> nije betonjara
<Mmike> jos nema ljudi, dan traje za popizdit
<Mmike> po danu milina, po noci fino za spavanje
<obruT> Mmike: true true... iako je meni ok i deveti mjesec
<ivoks> deveti je bolji
<ivoks> more je jos toplo
<Mmike> jeje
<Mmike> slazem se
<ivoks> u sestom je more jos malo hladno
<Mmike> samo kaj su dani vec kratki
<obruT> a u sred sezone, fino na poslu, klima, ne zvone telefoni uopce, nigdje nikog, fino skoncentriran na posao i uzitak
<ivoks> al prosle godine je 5. mjesec vec bio ok
<obruT> kad se svi vrate, ti zbrises na more :)
<ivoks> isss
<ivoks> trololo 10 satna verzija
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/484299_3662297350310_1801898408_n.jpg
<Mmike> ja plesem :)
<obruT> Mmike: malo su mutne fotke :P
<obruT> daj fotografu otkaz :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> iphone :)
<Mmike> ili android
<Mmike> tko ce znat
<Mmike> idem apgrejdat piwik na ubuntu-hr
<Mmike> a onda probat piwik mobile!
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ili mozda ne idem
<SilverSpace> uh sparina
<Mmike> piwik mobile ima 5.5MB :)
<jaizza> kolega mi je nešto vickast
<obruT> uhh, koji misterij.... http://lolsnaps.com/upload_pic/HerStupidityAmusesMe-77885.jpg
<SilverSpace> fuj
<jelly> obruT: legitimno zbunjujuć UI ak se ne vidi razlika između 1:20 i 120
<hbogner> pozdrav
<jaizza> jelly da se ne znam kak loše vidi, teta je trebala nekog vraga naučit, ako ne u vrtiću, a ono od 1-4og
<jelly> ma cijelo to rezanje vremena malo po bazi 60, malo 24, malo 365 malo 366 je čudno
<jaizza> jelly: neki bi rekli da je baza 10 pomalo čudna... ;-)
<igustin> jaizza: točno, ona je samo naučena, ali ne i optimalna
<jaizza> aj rest maj kejs
<PunTrbuh> mila majko, kakva panorama: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/413932_10150908569807550_604534511_o.jpg
<jelly> Over the past four years, the Flame C&C infrastructure relied on at least 22 separate IP addresses. Servers that ran the channels appeared to be running the Ubuntu Linux distribution.
<jelly> ( http://arstechnica.com/security/2012/06/flame-espionage-malware-used-huge-network-to-steal-blueprints/ )
<PunTrbuh> treba jednostavno cijeloj americi ugasiti struju na par mjeseci 
<igustin> jelly: LOL
<jelly> znaju i hakeri sta je dobro
<igustin> :)
<Mmike> rba
<Mmike> umre u ovo doba
<Mmike> pa jebem vam
<Mmike> jaizza, kaj nemrete to napravit da radi normalno?
<Mmike> pa nije vrag da imate tak optereceno to sve?
<dodobas> Mmike: mozda je samo windwos admin maintainance window :)
<dodobas> reboot
<jelly> i zaba.hr je imala nekakvo cudo danas
<ivoks> rba IT treba najurit :)
<jelly> ma ja bi sebe najurio al poslije bi na to mjesto dosao jos gori
<ivoks> majke koje je ovaj centos smece :)
<ivoks> web stranica ga uspije segfaultat
<jelly> koga
<jelly> kernel?
<obruT> cek malo, imas normalnu instalaciju centosa, instalirao si apache iz paketa, otvorio web stranicu i segfaultao se centos ? (pretpostavljam linux kernel)
<ivoks> krivo sam se izrazio
<ivoks> segfaulta se apache
<obruT> ok, apache iz paketa (standardni repo) ? staticki sadrzaj ili dinamicki generirani sadrzaj ?
<ivoks> da, standardni, najobicniji php koji svuda radi bez problema
<ivoks> osim na centosu
<obruT> koji centos ?
<ivoks> 6.2
<obruT> onda ne znam... stariji centosi su imali staru verziju php-a koja je imala bug koji nikad nije ispravljen jer je ispravka dosla u novijoj verziji php-a, ali zbog politike ne mijenjanja major verzije paketa, ispravljena verzija nikad nije usla u standardni repo
<obruT> greska se manifestirala da je prilikom nekih poziva segfaultala apache... meni se dogadjalo
<jelly> ok, znaci nije staticka web stranica nego php pod, pretpostavljam, mod_php-om
<obruT> konkretnije nesto iz zend frameworka, ne sjecam se tocno sto
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> ni yum update ne radi
<ivoks>  You could try using --skip-broken to work around the problem
<jelly> ivoks: #centos
<jelly> <g>
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> kad php ili neka ekstenzija prdne, to se ocituje kao segfault procesa dakle apacheja
<ivoks> je, slazem se
<jelly> to je ok, i ne znaci da je apache ili centos smece, nego da koristis sugavi php
<ivoks> <?
<ivoks> phpinfo();
<jelly> najvise volim kad se nagios alert sam popravi i ne treba nista radit
<ivoks> ?>
<ivoks> jesam negdje pogrijesio?
<ivoks> ah..
<ivoks> <?php
<jelly> zove me fedex da im je zadrzalo knjige na %^#$@^ carini
<jelly> koji kufer imaju carinit IT knjige, otkad je to
<ivoks> http://serverfault.com/questions/388856/phpexpress-module-segfault-error
<ivoks> getting closer...
<hbogner> wtf, napravim mkfs.ext4 i fdisk -l mi javlja HPFS/NTFS"
<jelly> hbogner: fdisk gleda jedan byte u particijskoj tablici koji oznacava tip, a kojeg vjerojatno zelis prebacit u 0x83
<hbogner> a df -h javlja ext4
<SilverSpace> hm zaba nadogradila android aplikaciju i sad mi ne radi 
<hbogner> i kad sam sa cfdisk prebacio na 83 fdisk jos javlja ntfs
<ivoks> tak je nebitno sto ti fdisk napise
<hbogner> ma zbunjuje kaj razlicite aplikacie kazu razlicito
<jelly> to nije nista novo u linuxu
<hbogner> ma bitno da na njega mogu spremit podatke privremeno
<hbogner> xubuntu 12.04 live sucks, shebana hr tipkovnica
<hbogner> ipak not
<hbogner> samo postavke  su shebane :D
<igustin> hbogner: partprobe
<ivoks> i tak cemo dobiti trajekt umjesto mosta
<ivoks> netko je stavio dobar komentar
<ivoks> 'tudjman je busio sv. rok jos dok su s druge strane bili neprijatelji i svi su mu se smijali. sada se ti isti voze tim autoputem'
<SilverSpace> ove banke nisu normalne
<SilverSpace> davale su rizicne kredite i sad bi da im to narod vrati 
<jelly> SilverSpace: a to sto je narod bio glup i uzimao rizicne kredite je ciji problem?
<jelly> krivica je s obje strane, banke su se polakomile, kao i ljudi koji su uzeli kredita koje si prije nisu mogli priustit
<SilverSpace> jelly: mislim da krivo gledas
<jelly> mislim da ne
<SilverSpace> ako si ti uzeo kredit pa ne ocekujes valjda od mene da ga vratim
<jelly> tocno to se desilo u americi
<SilverSpace> to se dogada i u spanjolskoj
<SilverSpace> banke koje su godinama uzimale veliki profit sad su u govnima i htjele bi da ih drzava sanira
<dodobas> koji je pandan gpartedu na komandnoj liniji
<igustin> afaik - nema
<dodobas> parted ? :)
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> igustin: sokiras me
<ivoks> igustin: nemoj mi reci da jos uvijek koristis fdisk :)
<ivoks> fdisk je jos jedan obsolete alat :)
<igustin> ?
<ivoks> i sad ce 'kaj ti koji k seres' i slicno :)
<ivoks> igustin: fdisk ne zna citati GPT particijske tablice
<igustin> o čemu pričamo? ne pričamo li o resizeanju?
<ivoks> pricamo o tome da ti ne znas za parted :D
<ivoks> joj, idem se odlijepiti od ekrana, pretvaram se u djubre
<igustin> dodobas: pitaš za alat kojim u CLI možeš raditi resize ili sam te ja krivo shvatio?
<dodobas> igustin: da
<igustin> dodobas: očito parted :/
<igustin> ivoks: ne, nisam to koristio, barem se ne sjećam
<igustin> ivoks: ovih dana sam dobio u ruke prvu mašinu s GPT particijama
<igustin> ivoks: i Å¡to s tim? trebamo li svi na stup srama koji ne koristimo sve alate koje i ti?
<dodobas> a well, parted se bunio... filesystem has incompatible features enabled
<igustin> ivoks: ponekad i ti mene šokiraš svojim nastupom, stvarno :/
<dodobas> pa je pao fdisk delete create resize...
<dodobas> da ne kompliciramo :)
<dodobas> ah... jednog dana kad posloze drivere... az wireless
<dodobas> a ne da imam log pun...  ieee80211 phy0: brcms_c_prec_enq_head: No where to go, prec == 4
<dodobas> i tko zna cega :)
<dodobas> ieee80211 phy0: brcms_c_dotxstatus: INTERMEDIATE but not AMPDU
<SilverSpace> hm
<dodobas> u Firefox 13... pa da vidimo
<jelly-home> nisu preskocili 13? 
<jelly-home> ak mi strga ekstenzije, vraćam 12 s backupa...
<dodobas> :)
<jelly-home> sehr gut, TabKit 2nd Edition radi i dalje
<jelly-home> http://www.reigndesign.com/blog/love-hotels-and-unicode/
#ubuntu-hr 2012-06-06
<nitro-x> jutar
<dodobas> yello
<weshmashian> m'rn'n
<jaizza> 'bro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutar
<jaizza> Mmike: si tukaj?
<Mmike> tukai tukai
<jaizza> Mmike: doletila mi neka poruka da kaj nemremo natjerat (nešto) da radi normalno
<jaizza> Mmike: kaj to? :-)
<Mmike> ha?
<Mmike> to je neki oracle zargon? :)
<jaizza> Mmike: to ja tebe pitam
<jaizza> :D
<Mmike> kaj me pitas?
<Mmike> mislm, da, pitanje je
<Mmike> al' da bi imalo smisla ja ga moram razumjeti :)
<jaizza> kaj si ti mene jučer pitao
<Mmike> tako da te molim da se potrudis malo
<Mmike> jaizza, ne sjjecam se da sam te ikaj pitao :) neki c/p mozda? :)
<jaizza> 16:42 #ubuntu-hr: < Mmike> jaizza, kaj nemrete to napravit da radi normalno?
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> rba internet bankarstvo
<jaizza> Mmike: i kak bih ja znala kakav je oracle žargon?
<Mmike> ujutro oko 9 ne radi
<Mmike> i oko 16 ne radi
<jaizza> Mmike: ah to
<Mmike> tj, radi, al' toliko usporeno da je to uzas
<jaizza> Mmike: primopredaja je bila 01.06. IB-a pa Å¡tuca
<Mmike> IB-a?
<jaizza> Mmike: internet bankarstvo
<Mmike> ne razumijem
<ivoks> kad ce sloziti web app da radi sa usb stickovima i na linuxu?
<Mmike> kakva primopredaja?
<Mmike> ivoks, LOL :)
<jaizza> Mmike: kaj ne raazumiješ?
<ivoks> mislim, nije to neki problem
<Mmike> jaizza, pa to kaj pricas, srce mu!
<Mmike> kakav primopredaja?
<jaizza> Mmike: do sad smo radili mi IB, od 01.06. nije više kod nas
<Mmike> jaizza, ti k'o da si jucer pocela ircat :) pa citaj i red ispod-iznad retka u kojem se spominje tvoj nick! :)
<jaizza> Mmike: nova aplikacija
<Mmike> jaizza, meni izgleda isto, i jednako je spora k'o prije
<Mmike> jaizza, od kad koristim RBA samo je gore i gore, tj, sporije i sporije
<jaizza> Mmike: možda izgleda isto na površini, ali ispod je sasvim druga (izgleda puno sporija) priča :D
<Mmike> prica mi frend koji isto radi u banci a-nesmijem-rec-kojoj kak imaju oracle RAC i kak je to jebeno i kak super i kak failover i picke materine
<Mmike> 8 servera imaj
<Mmike> imaju
<jaizza> Mmike: da well, ne smijem ulaziti u te vode s tobom
<Mmike> reko, kol'ko korisnika? Veli on, pa da, oko 1500, 2000 u peakovima
<Mmike> reko LOL :)
<Mmike> 8 servera za 2000 korisnika :) 
<Mmike> jaizza, pa ne, fakat je oduvijek bilo sporo. Ja sam, doduse, samo Zabu koristio do sad, i tu nikad nisam bedova imao.
<Mmike> A ovo kliknem na 'pregled placanja', i onda cekam po 2-3 minute
<Mmike> k'o vipnetov self care
<Mmike> sporo za poludit
<jaizza> Mmike: kao Å¡to rekoh.. ne smijem u te vode s tobom ;-)
<Mmike> a, s botanicarem bi smjela? :)
<ivoks> dapace, sad ni ne rade neke stvari
<ivoks> ne mozes dobiti izvod po deviznom racunu
<Mmike> ivoks, kak to mislis?
<jaizza> Mmike: zašto misliš da s botom bih?
<Mmike> jaizza, ne misilm, pitam
<Mmike> glupo je bilo otvoriti 250 pdf dokumenata odjednom
<jaizza> Mmike: gle, 12 brutto plaća je 12 brutto plaća, to ne riskiram ni s mužem :D
<Mmike> ne razumijem, opet :/
<Mmike> ivoks, ja to nisam nikad mogao, sad gledam
<Mmike> tj, pise mi na kunskom izvodu prebac iz deviznog
<Mmike> al' da, nemam uplate
<Mmike> nit placanja 
<jaizza> Mmike: najblaža kazna je 12 bruto plaća
<jaizza> za iznošenje informacija
<Mmike> jaizza, ma, sve 5
<Mmike> sam velim da je jadno
<Mmike> nevjerojatno mi je da nezna(te) sloziti sustav tak da radi snappy
<SilverSpace> uh hebote kad ja danas moram nazad obuci duge rukave
<jaizza> Mmike: mi?
<Mmike> ak facebook moze raditi snappy most of the time, ne vidim kak jedna mala banka nebi mogla
<Mmike> da, vi, rba
<jaizza> Mmike: ah, vučeš m e za jezik
<jaizza> Mmike: a ne smijem pričat
 * Mmike je zato otisao iz siemensa
<Mmike> sve neki mega glomazni projekti
<jelly-home> jaizza: kaj imate tak dobre penale za povredu ugovora o radu?
<Mmike> a napravljeni za - kurac
<jaizza> Mmike: dakle, nema veze sa sposobnošću ili (ne)znanjem slaganja istog
<Mmike> jaizza, neg s cime? :) odlukom uprave/managementa? :)
<jaizza> Mmike: sjeti se, 12 je 12
<jelly-home> ovaj Mmike ne zna kad prestat
<jaizza> mojih 12 je prilično velik iznos ;-)
<ivoks> 12 mjesecnih placa?
<Mmike> jaizza, mojih 12 je ogroman iznos :)
<ivoks> upucao bi se odmah :)
<jaizza> Mmike: mojih je veći :D
<jelly-home> bruto je zivo sranje
<Mmike> pa, nebih bas odmah, al', tesko bi mi palo da mi to netko otme :)
<Mmike> jaizza, svejedno, nejasno mi je
<Mmike> velim, vipnet - isti kurac
<Mmike> anzovem sluszbu za korisnike i pitam nesto
<Mmike> i onda cekam(o) operaterka i ja, jer, eto, traje, 'dok se izvrti'
<Mmike> kaj imas cekat, srcanu ti opnu!
<Mmike> klik, klik, eto podataka
<ivoks> al ovo je smijesno
<ivoks> vec tjedan dana cekam da mi se netko iz RBA javi
<ivoks> al ne, 
<jaizza> ivoks: vezano za?
<Mmike> ivoks, meni su se javili
<Mmike> kad su, debili, odlucili da oni rade skraceno
<ivoks> za IB, ne mogu dobiti izvod prometa po deviznom racunu
<Mmike> iako nije drzavni praznik
<ivoks> racunovodja ceka, porezna ceka
<Mmike> ivoks, za kaj ti to treba?
<ivoks> a ja rekam ekipu koja ne zna sloziti sustav za 2000 korisnika
<Mmike> to nekaj novo, ili?
<ivoks> u p.m.
<ivoks> usrani Atom to moze :)
<ivoks> Mmike: nije novo
<ivoks> imas gore 'izvatci'
 * Mmike isto nesmije rec na koliko se servera vrti billing za xtube i 'sestriske' siteove, al' smije rec da ima preko 10M korisnika koji to koriste :)
<ivoks> 'devizni izvatci'
<Mmike> ivoks, da, kunski. ja to knjigovodji saljem vec 2 godine, i nikad me nije trazila nista drugo
<ivoks> ja vise radim s deviznim nego sa kunksim
<ivoks> pa joj treba
<ivoks> a ja ne mogu
<ivoks> i onda printam ispise prometa
<Mmike> pa radim i ja
<Mmike> hm
<jaizza> ivoks: to si morao dati u poslovnici zahtjev?
 * Mmike njusi neku novu kaznu :/
<ivoks> jaizza: radilo je do nedavno
<Mmike> jaizza, eto, sad se nemrem opce ulogirat u IB :)
<ivoks> a gle, evo, radi i sad
<Mmike> ivoks, fak of, zato kaj tebi radi sad nitko nemre koristiti ib :)
<ivoks> :)
<jaizza> Mmike: daj im tjedan dana ;-)
<ivoks> meni je fora kak devizni izvadak priprema 20ak sekundi
<jaizza> Mmike: strpi se
<ivoks> a par linija samo
<Mmike> ivoks, znas ona moja skripta koja mi skida izvode i radi PDF? E, pa samo generiranje prvog traje dugo, ostali prolete. 
<jaizza> Mmike: ak ti treba kaj, lijepo se prošeći do poslovnice, naše ljubazno osoblje će te sigurno rado uzlužiti
<Mmike> jaizza, pa da nemate 3 poslovnice u gradu, mozda i bih :)
<ivoks> Mmike: da, i ovdje je drugi proletio
<ivoks> cini se da su popravili
<Mmike> ne kuzim koja svrha internet bankarstva onda, da se mzoe pricati da ga se ima? :)
<Mmike> "Ne postoji zapis!"
<Mmike> LOL! :)
<Mmike> to sam dobio, na bijelom ekranu, nakon ulogiravanja! :)
<Mmike> jaizza, jel' mogu ja doc optimizirat malo to kod vas? :)
<jaizza> Mmike: 3 imamo samo na i oko trga
<ivoks> da zaba nije takav drek, vec bi se prebacio
<ivoks> ovak mi se ne da micat iz ovog dreka
<jaizza> Mmike: daklem,  ti kao da do sad nisi ircao
<jaizza> Mmike: čitaj (i pokušaj zapamtiti) što ti pišem
<Mmike> jaizza, no hard feelings, al', imam IB da nebih morao ici u poslovnicu
<Mmike> i tu kod mene ih nema
<Mmike> imam bankomat na antunovicu
<jaizza> Mmike: gdje je "tu kod mene"?
<Mmike> jaizza, spansko
<jaizza> Mmike: je, Å pansko nam nije interesantno
<Mmike> jaizza, oho? :) a, to smijes rec, jeld? :)
<Mmike> pljuvat po klijentima, nc , nc
<ivoks> moram zvat referenticu opet
<Mmike> kol'ko za to bruto placa ode? :)
<ivoks> da mi objasni zasto mi da minus u iznosu 30% mojih primanja
<jaizza> Mmike: vi u Å¡panskom nemate puno para
<ivoks> dok nekome tko radi za 7x manju placu, da 300% minusa
<Mmike> jaizza, ne, neg ste vi jadna banka
<Mmike> jaizza, al', k'o sto ivoks veli, manje ste jadni od zabe, pa eto
<Mmike> ivoks, privatno ili poslovno?
<jaizza> Mmike: he he he
<Mmike> jaizza, nije heheeh, zalosno je :/
<jaizza> Mmike: čemu se žalostiti
<ivoks> Mmike: privatno/poslovno... zahvaljujuci zakonima ove drzave, ja sam i jedno i drugo, kak se kome sprdne
<jaizza> Mmike: život je lijep
<Mmike> jaizza, zalosno je, recimo, da odlucite na veliki petak raditi skraceno i nikome to ne javite. 
<jaizza> treba ga prigrliti i veseliti mu se
<Mmike> ivoks, nisi ako imas racun k'o obrtnik/doo. onda si poslovno. A k'o smrtnik Ante si privatno. Siguran sam da ces k'o smrtnik ante dobit kredit :)
<jaizza> Mmike: ali nam je IB rado na veliki petak!
<Mmike> jaizza, je, do 12 :) 
<Mmike> jaizza, i kad se ulogiras dobijes poruku da 'na veliki petak IB radi do - 12' :)
<jaizza> Mmike: je pa onda smo i mi otišli doma :-D
<ivoks> Mmike: al svaki racun mene kao obrtnika je i racun obrta
<Mmike> ivoks, ne bas
<ivoks> Mmike: ne mogu imati privatni racun... sve sto ja uprihodim, uprihodio je obrt
<Mmike> ivoks, zakonski, da, mogu ti uzet paru s bilo kojeg od njih :)
<Mmike> ako sjebes, jel
<Mmike> al' nije isto
<ivoks> placas porez na dohodak, na sve
<ivoks> to je tvoj dohodak, ti si obrtnik
<ivoks> obrt i osoba su pravno jedno te ista osoba
<jaizza> Mmike: mi ti imamo male crnce koji dobiju svaki tvoj klik i onda ručno obrađuju i proslijede ti rezultat na ekran
<jaizza> Mmike: zato je malo sporije
<ivoks> lazes
<ivoks> oni bi to brze napravili
<jaizza> ivoks: ulovio si me!
<jaizza> ivoks: imamo male 'rvate
<ivoks> to vec objasnjava neke stvari
<Mmike> jaizza, po meni je ovo kaj sad radis puno gore, ja bih ti za to 22 place uzeo a ne 12 :)
<jaizza> Mmike: kaj radim?
<Mmike> pa kao zaposlenik (i predstavnik RBA) omalovazavas klijentelu
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> ispada da moram slati izvode knjigovodzi
<Mmike> i devizne
 * Mmike ce se upucat
<jaizza> Mmike: kad sam predstavnik banke onda sam to punim imenom i prezimenom
<jaizza> tu sam samo ja
<jaizza> ;-)
<Mmike> pa, Mirjana Antonija Bencek
<Mmike> neznam sto da ti kazem
<Mmike> osim da ne stavljas u whois svoj info onda :)
<jaizza> a bemuonaogatko mi acc pod imenom otvori!
<Vjetar> Mmike: PBZ is your friend
<Mmike> jaizza, pa, to tvoj irc klijent napise
<Mmike> Vjetar, nemrem k'o poslovna osoba koristit IB bez tokena
<Mmike> (bar nisam mogao kad sam otvarao racun)
<jaizza> Mmike: ne ostavljam svoje ime po netu 
<jaizza> Mmike: dakle, otvarač acc-a je kriv
<jaizza> mamicumunjegovu
<Vjetar> Mmike: samo PIN bi ti na IB?
<Mmike> jaizza, ne, acc nema veze s time, ima veze tvoj irc klijent
<Mmike> u njemu pise whois
<Vjetar> jaizza: irc klijent je kriv, pogle si /whois
<Mmike> odnosno, IRCNAME
<Mmike> stovise, kakav acc, kaj imas acc na freenodeu?
<Mmike> Vjetar, token, da.
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nemoj se upucati bolje ti je da dodes po rakiju :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, fakat :) lol :)
<jaizza> Vjetar: a od kud irc klijent uzima info?
<Vjetar> jaizza: moj otkud mu ja velim
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<jaizza> Vjetar: i kaj mu veliš?
<Mmike> jaizza, iz konfiguracije :) koji irc klijent koristis?
<Mmike> * [Vjetar] (~eezee@78-0-194-88.adsl.net.t-com.hr): Where Wild Winds Blow
<Mmike> lol :)
<Vjetar> jaizza: eto ti, velim mu kaj ja hoću :p
<jaizza> Mmike: irssi
<Vjetar> jaizza: pa ima irssi neki conf fajl ne?
<Vjetar> "krivi su drugi"
<Vjetar> lol
<Mmike> jaizza, export IRCNAME="Ja sam mala garava"
<Mmike> i onda pokreni irssi
<jaizza> rješeno
<ivoks> navodno je jucer bila epizoda teorije velikog praska kada je sheldon rekao kako mu je ubuntu najdrazi linux based operativni sustav :)
<Mmike> ivoks?
<ivoks> Mmike: tak su mi rekli, nisam gledao
<Vjetar> jaizza: da bi bilo riješeno treba još i reconnect
<Mmike> ivoks, http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/2010/05/20/sheldon-obozava-ubuntu/
<ivoks> Mmike: da, al danas je bilo kod nas :)
<ivoks> tj., jucer
<Mmike> a, fakat
<Mmike> to i kod nas ide, da :)
<ivoks> danas ce bit reprize :)
<Vjetar> jaizza: http://pbraun.nethence.com/doc/chat/irssi.html
<Vjetar> eto
<jaizza> kaj sam propustila?
<ivoks> 10:46 -!- jaizza [~jaizza@213.186.16.164] has quit [Quit: leaving]
<ivoks> 10:46 -!- jaizza [~jaizza@213.186.16.164] has joined #ubuntu-hr
<jaizza> ivoks: da, well, nije me bilo 15ak minuta
<jaizza> ok 10ak
<Vjetar> jaizza: nije te bilo 45 sekundi
<SilverSpace> ivoks: da bila je ta epizoda
<Mmike> * [jaizza] (~jaizza@213.186.16.164): jaizza
<jaizza> Vjetar: kad mi je bio zadnji entry? c/p
<ivoks> SilverSpace: navecer?
<SilverSpace> da 
<ivoks> znaci, danas repriza :D
<jaizza> kaj se reproizira?
<Vjetar> jaizza: nece mi clinet kopirat timestampove, ali na riječ, da ne tražim log: [10:43:26] <jaizza> riješeno
<jaizza> Vjetar: eto, prije toga sam rješavala i nakon toga sam rješavala nekaj drugo :D
<Vjetar> :P
<Vjetar> hm
<Vjetar> oće marikar timestampove ako držim shift :)
<ivoks> pitam zenu sto zeli kao caption ispod slike
<Vjetar> markirat*
<ivoks> a ona posalje 4 recenice od 5 redova
<jaizza> ivoks: žena ti je rječita
<ivoks> ne moja zena
<ivoks> nemam zenu :)
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/165844_10151018970036477_1048720574_n.jpg
<Mmike> traznit venere
<jaizza> Mmike: tko je slikao?
<obruT> Mmike: jesi gledao ?
 * obruT je
<obruT> nije mi se na kraju dalo vadit svoju skalameriju, fino zapicio na jarun i gledo kroz tudje teleskope :)
<Mmike> obruT, ma nisam :/
<Mmike> obruT, bio Stromar, to su njegove fotke (mislim)
<obruT> Vid je dofurao svoj H-alpha filter, presuper je... bile su mi opet zanimljivije prominencije od same venere :)
<obruT> da, bio je tamo
<obruT> samo sto je uglavnom sklikavao sa svojim teleskopom...
<Mmike> onaj pentax je furao?
<Mmike> super je teleskop :)
<Mmike> malo svjetlnosno slab, al' zato za fotic nakalemiti gore - milina
<obruT> taj pentah kosta pun kua jer je apokromat
<ivoks> brijem da cu si ipak otvoriti racun u zabi i polako prebacivati sve tamo
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nazalost nisu prikazali jel je uistinu Ubuntu na Sheldonovom lapu :)
<obruT> mislim da kosta vise od sve moje astro opreme zajedno :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: to nije ni bitno :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> Mmike: inace planiram si kupit i neki tak mali teleskopic da ga furam svuda, ono moje veliko cudo mi se obicno ne da tegliti pa uglavnom stoji doma :P samo sto cu ja kupit neki akromat, ne daje mi se puno para
<ivoks> mislim, rba nema ni token za mobitel
<Mmike> cek cek
<Mmike> nisam znao da imas teleskop!?
<obruT> imam, vec godinama
<obruT> 200mm dobsona
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj si se probudio jutros da jutros gledas Veneru :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: bome jesam, ustao u pet i nesto sitno :P
<SilverSpace> ooo ludaka :)
<obruT> provozo se fino biciklinom do jaruna... na kraju dosao rano na posao pa cu i zbrisat ranije :)
<obruT> dobsona aka newtona na dobson montazi :)
<obruT> al to se obicno podrazumjeva
<SilverSpace> jes vidio kojeg svemirca do sad kroz to cudo :)
<obruT> vidio sam svasta, jos uvijek nisam siguran jel od alkohola il sam zbilja vidio :)
<ivoks> alkohol oslobadja um
<ivoks> ono sto trijezan ne priznajes, pijan prihvacas
<obruT> yep, tako sam i osvojio curu, napio sam ju :)
<Mmike> obruT, OH! respect!
<SilverSpace> kak to ne pali kod mene
<Mmike> zasto mysql nemre reci DI je greska
<Mmike> nego kaze samo:
<Mmike> Can't find record in 'live_data', Error_code: 1032; handler error HA_ERR_KEY_NOT_FOUND
<Mmike> KOJI KEY NOT FOUND SRCE TI RASAVIM!
<Mmike> jebo proizvod, jebo!
<SilverSpace> noci i noci sam proveo gledajuci u nebo i trijezan i pijan i nis
<jaizza> Mmike: da si na db2 ne bi imao takve nedoumice :-D
<SilverSpace> tu i tamo ulovio kojega soma Å¡tuku Å¡arana ...
<Mmike> jaizza, moguce. Al' i da sam na postgresu :)
<Mmike> jaizza, nazalost, ne biram ja, bira klijent, i dobro placa za to, pa eto. daj sto das.
<jaizza> Mmike: žalio bi što nisi na db2...
<jaizza> :D
<Mmike> jaizza, radio s db2, nisam impresioniran
<jaizza> Mmike: slabo si radio onda
<obruT> db2, sto to jos netko koristi ?!? :)
<jaizza> :-D
<Mmike> obruT, iznenadio bi se
<obruT> Mmike: cuti bre, bacam provokaciju :)
<Mmike> zadnji put kad sam prtljao po db2 to je bilo na AS400
<SilverSpace> je da me jednom skoro pogodio meteloski balon pao od mene manje od sto metar
<jaizza> obruT: ako se ne varam kokakola je prešla na db2 nedavno :-D
<Mmike> pre smijesno, u biti, kad vidis kako je to organizirano :)
<Mmike> hah, sad ce i kokakole zapinjat kad ce se pit :)
<Mmike> k'o rba IB :)
<jaizza> Mmike: duže ćeš imat okus u ustima
<jaizza> mmmmmmmmmmmmm
<jaizza> :D
<Mmike> obruT, https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/s320x320/554267_3621094040684_1401448859_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> konacno slozio racunalo na kojem ubuntu ne radi radi graficke kartice ne da se sloziti rezolucija 
<SilverSpace> VESA drivers
<SilverSpace> kazu da bi to trebalo raditi tek od 3.3.0 kernela
<Vjetar> 13. Prijedlog zaključka u vezi s objavom Javnog poziva za imenovanje dijela članova Upravnog vijeća Hrvatske izvještajne novinske agencijeP Prijedlog zaključka u vezi s objavom Javnog poziva za imenovanje dijela članova Upravnog vijeizvještajne norije
<Vjetar> kad je trinaest :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.humblebundle.com/?utm_source=ubuntu
<SilverSpace> ivoks: http://www.24sata.hr/hokej/kanadski-napadac-anthony-yelovich-potpisao-za-medvjede-268987?from=preview
<jaizza> SRAMOTA na splitskom Gradskom vijeću! Nevenka Bečić izbacila je novinare iz vijećnice kako javnost ne bi doznala koliko je propao Hajduk koji danas žica 60 milijuna kredita.
<jaizza> živio nogome
<jaizza> t
<jaizza> Gradska uprava Seula pozvala je svoje djelatnike da tijekom ljeta nose kratke hlače u uredima kako bi uštedjela na klimatizaciji. 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kod nas ni ne mozes uci u neke ustanove u kratkim hlacicama
<SilverSpace> odoh
<jaizza> SilverSpace: mašem na pozdrav
<SilverSpace> moram u vrtic po netjak :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: aj, zabavi se
<jaizza> otpeljaj ga na slaju
<jaizza> bit ćeš mu omiljeni ujak/stric/tetak
<jaizza> Nastavnici OŠ Ivana Merza u Zagrebu potkraj svibnja održali su prosvjed zbog omalovažavanja koje trpe od učenika i njihovih roditelja. Učenici o njima pišu pogrdne komentare na Facebooku, a česte su i prijetnje.
<jelly> treba Å¡ibu vratit u Å¡kole :-|
<SilverSpace> jaizza: ujak :) ma da bar hoce sladoled i cokoladu nece ni probati 
<SilverSpace> kinderpingvin mu je vrhunac
<jelly> zna mali sta je dobro
 * Mmike duboko dise
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ha čuj.. onda na janjetinu!
<SilverSpace> :) bome to hoce 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: pametni neki malac
<ivoks> SilverSpace: cini se kako je doslo vrijeme za osvojiti naslov :)
<ivoks> oho
<ivoks> konacno, samba4 usla u betu
<ivoks> steta sto dolazi sa svojim ldapom i svojim dnsom 
<ivoks> valjda ce se nekako moci povezati na postojeci ldap
<ivoks> bar ima python bindinge
<ivoks> a i jos dobrih vijesti...
<ivoks> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/06/samsung-becomes-linux-foundation-platinum-member-takes-a-seat-on-board/
<ivoks> pazi komentare
<ivoks> 'Hopefully they will make some TVs with linux installed!'
<SilverSpace> uh trebat ce i srece za naslov
<SilverSpace> za sad ovo dobro izgleda
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4e3qaPg_keg
<BotaniCar> de te junacine J 
<nitro-x> mraq
<jaizza> kod mene sunčano
<nitro-x> da li znas kada u produkcijsku verziju ulazi?
<nitro-x> kasnim... :D
<ivoks> a vidi mi pogled iz privremenog ureda...
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/463369_4163219279268_583437415_o.jpg
<nitro-x> ivoks, pozdrav
<nitro-x> nisam te jako dugo vidio
<nitro-x> matej je
<jaizza> ivoks: gotovo ti zavidim
<jaizza> ivoks: hočeš vidjeti pogled s prozora mog ureda od jučer?
<Mmike> jai, ja sutra idem na more
 * Mmike ce sutra radit s mora
<Mmike> wo wo wo :)
<jaizza> Mmike: zakaj radiš sutra?
<Mmike> noge u more, piva pored sebe, laptop na koljena
<Mmike> jaizza, zato kaj ne radim preksutra
<jaizza> zanimljiva taktika
<ivoks> /https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/463369_4163219279268_583437415_o.jpg
<ivoks> bah
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/470547_4163227239467_2026005175_o.jpg
<ivoks> nitro-x: ooooo
<dodobas> zna li netko... kako vratiti daoteke iz indexa u gitu
<SilverSpace> ivoks: uh dobro ovo izgleda 
<Mmike> dodobas, zakaj mongodb slusa na 2 porta?
<BotaniCar> Ja necu raditi ni sutra ni preksutra (ok, preksutra mozda malo,telefonski)
<dodobas> Mmike: jer moze ? :)
<Mmike> http://www.mongodb.org/display/DOCS/Connections
<ivoks> tolko ih ni apache nema po defaultu :)
<ivoks> pa cak ni mysql!
<Mmike> daklem, mysql i replikacija
<Mmike> zivi uzas
<Mmike> oni bi bazu 2 al' neib bazu 3 al' bi samo 4 ako 5 nije 6
<Mmike> i onda imaju trigger iz baze 2 koji puca u bazu 3 al' ako se ne okine prije toga neznam koji drek
<Mmike> i naravno da imaju evente  u mysqlu
<Mmike> jer, cron je tako lame
<BotaniCar> rekao bih ti da odes doma, ali radis od doma pa .. 
<BotaniCar> TIHANAAAAAA , otrgni ga od tastature
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/50/Life_expectancy_in_some_Southern_African_countries_1958_to_2003.png
<ivoks> za vrijeme aparhejda, prosjecna dozivljena dob je bila 63 godine
<ivoks> sad je 47 godina
<BotaniCar> ali zive dinamicnije ! :)
<ivoks> u biti, problem je u AIDS-u
<ivoks> ali se ova statistika moze fino upotrijebiti u nazi-propagandi :)
<SilverSpace> nedavno je bio juzno afrikanac tu kod nas tj. kod frenda iso na operaciju bruha jer dole kaze da nema sanse na neku operaciju radi AIDS-a
<ivoks> nda
<ivoks> nisam znao da je namibija bila dio juznoafricke republike do '88.
<ivoks> niti da je JAR razvio nuklerano oruzje i odrekao ga se
<ivoks> razvili su 6 bombi i onda ih rastavili
<ivoks> i unistili proizvodnju
<ivoks> i da je kuba ratovala u angoli
<ivoks> lol :)
<ivoks> a podupirala ih je svedska :D
<ivoks> a drugu stranu su poddupirali SAD i kina :D
<ivoks> i gabon :D
<ivoks> cudan je taj svijet
<ivoks> a vidi ovo
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00493/vojna_vjezba28-060_493781S0.jpg
<hbogner> sfrj+albanija+sad
<hbogner> 3 su sa orlom, 2 sa zvjezdicama (3 ako racunas an slovenskom grbu), 3 sa grbovima
<ivoks> zapadni balkan i caca mu :)
<ivoks> fali kosovo :D
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00493/vojna_vjezba30-060_493779S0.jpg
<ivoks> ahahahahahaha
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDkhzHQO7jY
<hbogner> o kod mene samo problemi
<hbogner> unetbootin je popizdio
<hbogner> nece prepoznat usb kaze da nije fat32
<hbogner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMBJ2Hu0NLw
<hbogner> google live prezentacija
<hbogner> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/naocale-fakultetskih-profesora-platili-smo-1-5-milijuna-kuna-clanak-417192
<jelly-home> "Pojedine naočale bile su skuplje od 3326 kuna, a platili su im ih porezni obveznici" -- ha, moje su toliko kad su _jeftine_
<CrazyLemon> imaš nek karbonski okvir za naočale? :>
<jelly-home> CrazyLemon: ne, imam bijesnu dioptriju
<jelly-home> mislim okvir _je_ od titana, ali je 20% ukupne cijene ili manje
#ubuntu-hr 2012-06-07
<Mmike> danas bu mirno tu
<Mmike> Vi ste fenomenalni!
<Mmike> Zahvaljujemo Å¡to ste koristili Google Chrome!
<Mmike> LOL :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<Vlado9A3CY> dan :)
<Mmike> mii-tool kaze 1000gbit
<Mmike> al' lampica na switchu je za 100mbit
<jelly-home> Mmike: ignoriraj mii-tool, koristi ethtool
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> i uzmi ispravan kabl
<Mmike> uzeo kabl' kak spada, radi fino sad
<Mmike> 60MB/sec, nemre disk brze
<jelly-home> svejedno, APIji koje koristi mii-tool su obsolete i driveri updateaju ethtool a ne mii-tool
<ivoks> koja uzivancija na plazi danas
<ivoks> kak sam prebacio domenu na kayak.hr, imam puno vise posjeta
<dodobas> jutro
#ubuntu-hr 2012-06-08
<ivoks> ajmo, navali narode :)
<ivoks> http://www.povoljno.hr/detalji-ponude/avanturisticki-izlet-i-smjestaj-u-apartmanima-na-murteru-uz-jamming-adventures-815.html
<ivoks> i pocinju prvi upiti :)
<ivoks> nitro-x: pa sta ima
<jaizza> 'mornin
<jaizza> They told me to use the brain God gave to me.... I did. ... Now I m an atheist. Ironic, isn't it ??? 
<nitro-x> bok ivoks... dela se.. :D sad sam skuzio msg
<ivoks> kaj, nisi spojio :)
<ivoks> vikend i to
<nitro-x> ma kakvo spajanje
<nitro-x> pa nikad ne spajam... :D
<ivoks> jos si uvijek tam di si bio kad sam te zadnji put vidio?
<SilverSpace> dan
<nitro-x> ivoks: jos sam uvijek tamo, druga lokacija
<ivoks> znaci, dobro tri je :)
<ivoks> ti
<jaizza> blah
<SilverSpace> jaizza: sto bi :)
<ivoks> idem si rucak napraviti
<nitro-x> dobro.. :D
<ivoks> opet on
<ivoks> nije ircao cijelo desetljece i sad se pojavio :)
<jelly> čk čk čk čk tutn http://bs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pluk_u_svemiru
<SilverSpace> vise ne prenose trening F1
<SilverSpace> jelly: lol 
<nitro-x> i onda je svizac zamotao cokoladu u omot
<nitro-x> ircao povremeno... irc je zakon! :D
<nitro-x> da li ste koristili ubuntu orchestra?
<nitro-x> &juju
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> sad se orchetra zove MAAS
<ivoks> da koristio, razvijao :D
<nitro-x> zakon
<nitro-x> ima li smisla u ne-cloud okruzenju
<nitro-x> i kaj mogu s tim?
<ivoks> o da :)
<nitro-x> :)
<ivoks> MAAS i je za ne-cloud
<nitro-x> MAAS sam probao doma u virtualki .> :D
<ivoks> maas je za hrpetinu masina... cilj je moci sloziti stotine tisuca servera u manje od 5 minuta
<ivoks> znaci, imas mac adrese, nafilas ih u bazu
<ivoks> i kazes 'kreni'
<nitro-x> i roknem prek PXE boot-a
<nitro-x> jel
<ivoks> ovaj ih sve pobuta, instalira sustav
<ivoks> sve to maas ima vec slozeno
<nitro-x> superiska
<ivoks> juju onda koristis povrh maasa
<nitro-x> a da li ima nesto poput spacewalka za management?
<nitro-x> tj update
<ivoks> npr... daj mi 40 sql servera
<ivoks> nema jos, ali ce biti dio maasa
<ivoks> imas landscape, doduse
<ivoks> https://landscape.canonical.com/
<nitro-x> to sam vidio
<nitro-x> al trazim project
<ivoks> project?
<nitro-x> ne enterprise rjesenje koje se placa
<ivoks> landscape klijent je open source
<nitro-x> a server? :D
<ivoks> mozes napraviti server stranu ako bas zelis :)
<nitro-x> nemam tolko vremena
<nitro-x> :D
<nitro-x> eventualno bih mogao raditi na integraciji sa spacewalkom
<nitro-x> imaju neku experimentalnu debian podrsku
<nitro-x> koja ne radi kak treba :D
<nitro-x> iam jos jedno pitanje za ubuntu ekipu, al to cu ostaviti za neki drugi put
<ivoks> pa pitaj :)
<nitro-x> :D
<nitro-x> ubuntu desktop i unity
<nitro-x> :D
<nitro-x> katastrofa ak imas 20 terminala otvorenih na desktopu
<ivoks> zakaj?
<nitro-x> ne mozes se snaci
<nitro-x> kak tebi uspjeva?
<nitro-x> otvorim 20 terminala i onda imam kaos
<nitro-x> vise ne znam di mi je koji
<ivoks> al nije problem sto ne znas di je koji
<ivoks> to nikad ne znas :) koji god wm koristis
<nitro-x> svi su mi grupirani u jednu ikonu
<ivoks> problem ti je mozda kako doci do onog kojeg zelis
<nitro-x> pa to
<ivoks> pa klikni tu ikonu i vidjet ces sve
<nitro-x> lakse se bilo snaci na gnome2
<nitro-x> pa u tome je problem kad ih je 20
<ivoks> alt+`
<nitro-x> trenutno koristim cinnamon
<nitro-x> al budemo vidjeli da li ce biti promjena s kojim novim update-om
<ivoks> takvih promjena nece biti :)
<nitro-x> a dobro... dakle, ostajem na cinnamonu
<nitro-x> :D
<ivoks> ja na unityu mis ni ne koristim
<ivoks> a i u gnome2 sam morao klikati po taskbaru dok nisam naklikao pravi prozor
<nitro-x> jedino mi je to s terminalima koma.. il je stvar u meni pa da ga ne znam koristiti
<ivoks> (kad bi imao 20 terminala)
<nitro-x> je, al je bilo lakse
<nitro-x> eeeee, mozda ima rjesenje
<ivoks> vizualno si mogao zapamititi gdje je koji
<nitro-x> jel se moze prikazat terminale samo s trenutnog desktopa?
<nitro-x> da mi ostalne ne pokaze
<ivoks> ne bi znao ovako na pamet...
<nitro-x> morat cu surfat
<nitro-x> idem dalje delat... vidimo se
<ivoks> kaj nije default da pokaze samo sa desktopa na kojem se nalazis?
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> ne pokaze sve prozore
<jelly> meni je na jednom workspaceu jedan terminal, sa 1 ili nekoliko tabova koji su tematski vezani (svi mail serveri, svi oracle serveri, i sl)
<jelly> i znam koji workspace je za sta, od njih 3x4
<nitro-x> moral bum se jos prilagodjavati.. :D
<nitro-x> stavim si na workspace 20 terminala koji su tematski vezani i iam kaos.. :D
<ivoks> a tabovi u terminalu
<ivoks> ?
<nitro-x> moguce rjesenje problema
<nitro-x> kombiniram i jedno i drugo
<nitro-x> i terminator s podijeljenim terminalima
<nitro-x> okomito i vodoravno
<nitro-x> :D
<ivoks> hrpetina terminala je problem kako god okrenes
<ivoks> sve izgleda slicno
<nitro-x> ma da
<jelly> neko vrijeme sam imao drukcije tintanu pozadinu ovisno o OS-u, al sad su sve linuxi
<ivoks> dosle musterije za rentanje
<ivoks> idem im uvaliti kajake
<nitro-x> uvali meni jedan kajak
<nitro-x> :D
<ivoks> necu to opce komentirati :)
<ivoks> kak je to vlada fino ispregovarala
<ivoks> Regres i jubilarne nagrade bit će isplaćeni još samo ovu godinu
<ivoks> a slijedece, kada budemo u plusu, onda ce biti 'a, sad smo u plusu, zelimo ekstra'
<ivoks> i, sad smo opet u minusu 2 milijarde kuna
<ivoks> insight u to kak je bilo na UDSu
<ivoks> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Ojx3E-jNng0/T8fo2R1I0BI/AAAAAAAAMvY/hy1WldR6gDo/s860/2012-05-08+21.00.23.jpg
<jelly-hme> hahah, fake chat i geoip:
<jelly-hme> hornygirlie5 : 8:59pm Holy Shit! Is this real? Can you see me? Are you really in Novoselec too?
<jelly-hme> hornygirlie5 : 8:59pm How you like it here? Im new to Novoselec so have no idea.
<jelly-hme> MmikeT (et al), jel valja sta "High Performance MySQL" od O'Reillya http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920022343.do
#ubuntu-hr 2012-06-09
<dodobas> yello
<dodobas> jel slagao tko wifi u repeater načinu rada
<Hrki> jel ima neka fora sa skypom i webcamerom? instaliro sam chese i on bez problema pronalazi kameru i prikazuje me, ali skypov test ne
<Hrki> 
<Hrki> kako se zovu oni essential toolsi koji u sebi imaju make, gcc i slicno
<Hrki> mislim da u sebi imaju rijec essentials
<nitro-x> Hrki: build-essential
<SilverSpace> Hrki: ima za skipe naredba kako bi radila kamera
<Hrki> pa koja?
<SilverSpace> eh sad trebao bi pronaci koja je kod mene radla
<Hrki> isprobo sam
<SilverSpace> cek mislim da znam di mi je 
<Hrki> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<SilverSpace> imao sam precac na desktop 
<Hrki> prbo sam
<Hrki> pogledaj na toj adresi, skype podnaslov pa vidi pliz ako je to to
<SilverSpace> e da 
<SilverSpace> 3.6. Skype
<Hrki> to moram ukucat u konzolu jelda?
<SilverSpace> bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype'
<SilverSpace> to u precac 
<SilverSpace> ali probaj prije u terminalu 
<Hrki> ono sam prije stavio u terminal
<SilverSpace> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<SilverSpace> ili
<SilverSpace> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<SilverSpace> vidi di ti je v4l1compat.so
<jelly-hme> cudi me da jos ima kamera bez v4l2 drivera
<Hrki> jel sam to uopce morao instalirat?
<Hrki> taj v12 criver
<SilverSpace> jelly-hme: ma radi u chese ali nece u skype
<SilverSpace> Hrki: ne trebas nis istalirati 
<Hrki> yupi
<SilverSpace> samo pogledaj di ti je v4l1compat.so
<SilverSpace> Hrki: kaj si uspio
<Hrki> evo sekund
<Hrki> yee, radi
<Hrki> samo sam trebao promjeniti lokaciju :)
<Hrki> odlicno momci
<SilverSpace> pa da ovo je od stare verzije 
<SilverSpace> zato sam ti i reko da potrazis di je
<Hrki> http://pastie.org/private/bffzob6vd0pwshmpuyeitq
<Hrki> jel mogu sad to kako undone :)
<Hrki> make uninstall ?
<Hrki> ili make remove :)
<SilverSpace> ako nisi obrisao onda unistal napravis
<SilverSpace> make unistall
<Hrki> neznam ni dal sam instaliro kak spada
<Hrki> jel ima neka naredba da provjeri to
<SilverSpace> ha nemam pojma 
<jelly-home> ak se dobro sjecan out-of-tree dvb moduli se instaliraju u poseban direktorij negdje pod /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/ tako da postoje istovremeno i oni od kernela i ti rucno instalirani, ali ovi novi imaju prednost
<jelly-home> ak su svi u istom direktoriju, dosta je obrisati sav sadrzaj tog direktorija i okinuti depmod -a
<Hrki> mislim da se nije ni do kraja instaliralo
<Hrki> jer znam da su mi trebali build-essentialsi
<Hrki> tj, gcc nije radio
<Hrki> jel mi moze netko ukratko laicki objasniti sta radi make pa onda make install
<Hrki> kolko sam skuzio, da c++ pretvara u strojni jezik
<Hrki> ili pogresno mislim :)
<dodobas> Hrki: make i make install su recepti, recimo
<dodobas> tvoj kod je sastojak...
<dodobas> c++ je peć
<Hrki> znaci taj make veli sta treba napraviti sa kodom koji ima
<dodobas> rezultat je to sto je :)
<Hrki> samo naznam zasto mu prvo treba make
<Hrki> pa make install
<dodobas> jedno je recept za biskvit
<dodobas> drugo za kremu
<dodobas> prvo moras napraviti biskvit
<dodobas> da bi mogao napraviti kremu
<dodobas> no mozes i odmah reci make install
<dodobas> pa ce prije nego sto ide raditi kremu, provjeriti jel postoji biskvit
<Hrki> kuzim, to su kao provjere
<dodobas> ne to su recepti
<dodobas> prvo uzmi dva jaja... zamuti i ispeci na peći
<Hrki> znaci pod kojim uvjetima ce se skompajlirati program do zavrsnog cilja?
<dodobas> onda uzmi 3kg secera i mjesaj...
<Hrki> ili nemora biti skompajliranje
<dodobas> ne nego sto se mora napraviti da dobijes proizvod
<Hrki> kuzim
<Hrki> a krajnji proizvod je u vecini slucaja skompajlirani program ?
<dodobas> uglavnom
<Hrki> ok, hvala na pojasnjenju
<Hrki> u vecini slucaja se brise make uninstall
<Hrki> recept za brisanje? :D
<dodobas> ako je netko napisao taj recept onda da
<SasaGloc> vecer... 
#ubuntu-hr 2012-06-10
<Marko_> pozdrav
<Marko_> ima koga
<jelly-home> nema!
<Marko_> ok
<Marko_> ej ja sam htio sam pitati jesu li i nove logitech web kamere podrzane na linuxu ? 
<oki> dobri dan 
<oki> uporno pokušavam na drugom komp regulirati rezoluciju ekrana, po što ima bit d aje namištena preveleika nego šta je veličine monitor
<oki> na kompu je ubuntu 10.10.  i kad se logiram stoji crni ekran nakon logina i ništa se ne događa
<oki> kako to mogu riješiti ovakav problem
<oki> znam da je danas utakmica al evo ako je netko tu može pripomoć oko rješavanaj tekućeg problema
<obruT> kakva vrazja utakmica ?
<jelly-home> nogomet
<obruT> cuo sam neku pucnjavu i dernjavu vani
<obruT> cak su u kvartu zapalili neku vatru :P
<jelly-home> po buci u kvartu mozes znati rezultat
<jelly-home> tak sam ga ja pratio do 1:1
<nitro-x> INFO: 3:1 , a sad idem spat.. :D
#ubuntu-hr 2013-06-03
<vileni_> jutro
<dodobas> yello
<budz0r> jutro
<vileni_> o budz0r 
<budz0r> oj vileni_ 
<budz0r> vileni_: dobro je, ziv si :)
<vileni_> budz0r: jesam :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> dan
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> izgleda da su upecali kapitalca http://www.jutarnji.hr/stize-rekorder-iz-ahl-lige--mark-french-novi-trener-hokejasa-medvescaka/1106388/
<josipsb> poz svima :)
<vileni_> hbogner: di si :)
<hbogner> vileni_, folka, ali uskoro kod nsb-a
<hbogner> pa ako ti je usput poslje posla prodji pokrj nsb
<vileni_> hbogner: kombiniram :)
<dodobas> jelly: kako ide ona magija .... :) da se podigne verzija paketa
<jelly> ?
<dodobas> trebam buildati gdal 1.10 za squeeze... u repozitoriju je 1.6
<jelly> a u unstable?
<dodobas> i onda je bio onaj neki postupak... jednom sam ga radio.. .da se podmetne source od 1.10... umejsto 1.6
<dodobas> 1.9 u sis
<dodobas> *sid
<jelly> dodobas: /msg dpkg ssb, /msg dpkg uupdate
 * jelly bi poceo od tog 1.9 umjesto od starog source paketa
<dodobas> idem dizat virtualku ... sa squeeze... pa pokusavati
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ti imas ploca raznis, imas koju koja ima am2/am3 socket i podrzava DDR2?
<jelly> dodobas: kaj ce ti virtualka, imas debootstrap
<dodobas> jelly: a eto... jer mi treba 4min da dignem...
<dodobas> E: Build-Depends dependency for libpoppler-private-dev cannot be satisfied because no available versions of package debhelper can satisfy version requirements
<dodobas> potrajt ce ovo :)
<jelly> dodobas: /msg judd checkbackport libgdal1
<dodobas> Backporting package libgdal1 in sid→wheezy/i386: all build-dependencies satisfied using wheezy, virtual.
<dodobas> sto to znaci ? :)
<jelly> dodobas: nista, trebalo je pitat za squeeze
<jelly> <jelly> checkbackport libgdal1 --torelease squeeze
<jelly> <judd> Backporting package libgdal1 in sid→squeeze/i386: unsatisfiable build dependencies: Build-Depends: libepsilon-dev (>= 0.9.1), libpoppler-private-dev, libfreexl-dev (>= 1.0.0).
<jelly> debhelper nije problem jer ga ima u squeeze-backports
<jelly> dodobas: ovi ostali su bitniji, i treba vidit jel se da skrpati control file da koristi verzije iz squeezea ili treba rekurzivno backportati
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jesi mozda reko sto,umro mi net :)
<jelly> cuti ko zaliven
<Mmike> array reshape je na 49 % :)
<Mmike> jelly: mislim da u prilog tome ide i sto su 2 diska na istom sata kontroleru :)
<Mmike> u prilog sporini, jeld
<Mmike> njuskalo bi super bilo kad bi dalo da pretrazujes samo unutar izabrane kategorije
<jelly> Mmike: ne znam, cardexpress kontroler na mom 2005. thinkpadu moze pogurati 100MB/s na dva diska (mreza je botlnek)
<Mmike> s jednog citas 100MB/sec na drugi pises 100MB/sec?
<Mmike> ovo je neki sil nesto
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> 02:07.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3512 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 01)
<Mmike> to
<jelly> ne, pise na dva 
<Mmike> taj je izgleda puno bolji od ovog koji ja imam
<jelly> mislim da je moj 3132
<jelly> (noviji)
<jelly> sii3512 je pre-sata2 
<jelly> nema ispravan hot plug 
<dodobas> jelly: modificirao sam rules da ne trazi te libove... nisu mi bitni za ovaj specifican zadatak
<jelly> da, to se tak krpa
<dodobas> gr8 ... configure:2925: error: /bin/bash ./config.sub mv failed
<jelly> evil mv
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nemam nistakvoga
<SilverSpace> lol igra netjak igricu neku sa auzicima i dere se spor si ko mazda :)
<SilverSpace> odmah sam se tebe Mmike sjetio
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> lol :)))))))))0
<Mmike> to ga je ivoks naucio! :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/maticne-ploce/biostar-a770-a2g-socket-am2-oglas-8290060
<Mmike> jedino, nece X6 gore :)
<vileni_> Mmike: sto te muci sa plocom?
<Mmike> vileni_: ne radi sata kontroler
<Mmike> kad imam diskove spojene bootne se mozda jednom u 10 puta
<Mmike> kad nemam, bootne se odmah
<Mmike> sad sam provjkerio jedan disk preko esata ladice (i esata PCI kartice), disk je ok - isti taj nije radio kad sam ga drito na plocu spojio
<Mmike> sad jos moram provjeriti sistemski i podatkovni disk, al' su zarafljeni, ne stignem trenutno
<Mmike> imas plocu viska?" :)
<Mmike> ili imas ideju kako da opravim ovu? :) mozda u rernu malo? :)
<vileni_> Mmike: nije jos viska, ali razmisljam nadograditi :)
<Mmike> a ovo mi treba danas/sutra
<Mmike> do kraja tjedna ili iduceg cu preci na intel+ddr3
<vileni_> ali svejedno bi uzimao ovu?
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> koju imas ti?
<Mmike> koliko bi trazio za nju
<Mmike> i kad ju najprije mosh dat? :)
<vileni_> pa ako se odlucim na apgrejd, onoliko koliko mi treba da ju iscupam van :)
<vileni_> nije da nemam jedno 4 funkcionalna kompa doma i bez toga :)
<vileni_> a vremena za igranje malo
<vileni_> samo moram vidjeti koja je
<vileni_> Mmike: ova http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2373#
<Mmike> mrak
<Mmike> cek :)
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> nece x6 u nju :/
<vileni_> ne?
<vileni_> pa pise da ima neki
<vileni_> ja imam am3 proc u njoj
<dodobas> pokusaj 6
<Mmike> vileni_: cpu support list veli da PhenomII X6 1090T nece :/
<vileni_> eh :)
<Mmike> o srce ti mysqlovsko byugirano potrgano jadno usrano da ti gace na stap natakli pa te skidali selom rizu ti prospem pa te namazem po guzici govno jedno usrano1
<dodobas> kill -9 1 
#ubuntu-hr 2013-06-04
<dodobas> yello
<vileni_> jutro
<ravilov> blu
<ravilov> MmikeT, sta fali mysqlu?
<dodobas> ravilov: stvarno nemam pojma... lik zivi od mySQL problema zadnjih par godina... a istovremeno se buni
<dodobas> ne stima tu nesto
<jelly-home> naprotiv -- tu sve stima, nemres se kvalitetno buniti ako ne znas materiju
<jelly-home> (druga je stvar to produktivno i korisno sebi i drugima fokusirati se samo na nedostatke iako neki sustav radi ok za 90-95% primjena)
<dodobas> jelly-home: konacno ... :)
<dodobas> zbildoga... ali... morao sam povuci source iz experimental
<dodobas> i rucno krkati po control/rules/patches
<dodobas> uh....
<dodobas> prvi put da me strah updejtat archlinux
<dodobas> https://www.archlinux.org/news/binaries-move-to-usrbin-requiring-update-intervention/
<budz0r> kakvi divljaci :)
<ivoks_> bas
<ivoks> zasto to uopce rade
<ivoks> odgovor kako mountaju '/usr' u initramfsu je prilicno glup
<ivoks> sto ako je initramfs potrgan
<ivoks> al, barem pokusavaju biti drugaciji :)
<jelly-home> mountaju /usr?
<ivoks> da, micu sve binarye i library u /usr/bin /usr/lib
<jelly-home> tko jos ima /usr zasebno, zadnji put kad sam to vidio bilo je na solarisu prije nego je Arch uopce postojao
<ivoks>  /bin, /sbin i /lib ce biti symlinks
<jelly-home> to je ok
<jelly-home> (tak ima i Solaris ;-)
<jelly-home> (ok, /sbin je svoj)
<dodobas> archlinux ... posebno svoji na posebno svoj nacin :)
 * ravilov vec odavno ima spojene /usr/local i /usr
<ravilov> ali spajati /usr/{bin,sbin,lib} i /{bin,sbin,lib} mi jos nikad nije palo na pamet
<Mmike> jel' sme onaj neki smecavi forum koji smo imali prije?
<Mmike> zna li netko?
<budz0r> Mmike: mislis smf?
<budz0r> da, mislim da smo to imali prije
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> nije sme
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> thnx :)
<Mmike> botke, kak maknem linkove medj kayako ticketima?
<Mmike> eh, nema ga
<Mmike> de je on?
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> krajnici
<Mmike> osli krajnici
<dodobas> jelly-home: ako mozda znas... binaries imaju negdje hardkodirano da traze u /usr/share/gdal/1.9 ... dok ja imam /usr/share/gdal/1.10
<dodobas> nasao...
<dodobas> :)
<dodobas> mislim... jedan od patcheva
<jelly> dodobas: nemam pojma ni sto je taj gdal, a kamoli di su mu pathovi...
<dodobas> sve 5...
<ivoks> ovo bi bila fora igra
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=th2typfPyT4
<datase> ivoks: Title: Dropping Letters, Ubuntu QML-based game, Views: 505, Rating: 100.0%
<dodobas> jes jes... it works
<jelly> \o/
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> jebo redhat da ih jebo
<ivoks> lik mi nece prihvatiti upstream commit jer ima typo
<ivoks> sto je ok... ali nema ista mjerila za one koji imaju @redhat.com adresu
<ivoks> takvi u commit mogu staviti sto god hoce i kod ce biti prihvacen i prije nego prodje osnovno testiranje
<ivoks> mater im
<jelly> ivoks: commit sans provjere treba zasluziti! <g>
<ivoks> jelly: popravio sam im bug koji ih kaci samo u redhatu
<ivoks> mulci sami nisu znali
<ivoks> i onda prcaju jos
<ivoks> uzas... radje radim s microsoftom nego li s ljudima iz redhata
<ivoks> kod ovih prvih radis s inzenjerima, a kod ovih drugih s inzenjerima koji su indoktrinirani
<jelly> gle koliko vremena im je trebalo da otpuste dreppera
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> knj
<Mmike>  imslim da sam naso plocu
<Mmike> 300 kuna
<Mmike> od 1.7, kad smo u EU, nema vise carine za EU prozvodre, right?
<Mmike> a PDV? Jel' se to placa?
<obruT> nope
<obruT> neki web shopovi, koji imaju jako puno prodaje prema nama ce mozda morati obracunavati porez po iznosu naseg pdv-a, ostalo je sve po porezu zemalja di je webshop
<jelly> mozda?
<obruT> ovaj mjesec je zadnji za neki shopping vani uz potraznju povrata poreza :)
<obruT> jelly: u biti sigurno ;)
<jelly> svi koji su u eu
<obruT> pa o EU se i prica :)
<obruT> bas me zanima kak ce se to regulirat i kontrolirat
<jelly> ionako nikad nisam ni uzimao jer je jeftinije drito od kineza
<jelly> a podjednako nesigurno glede povrata i garancije
<jelly> taj dio ce se valjda sad popraviti
<jelly> ajd lazem, uzimao sam adaptere iz .uk... jer u zagrebu nigdje nemres kupit adapter sa C14 natrag na schuko, wtf
<jelly> "Vrhunsko online iskustvo" "14-20 Mbit/s download, 384-768 kbit/s upload"
<jelly> ko tu koga
<jelly> 768kbps upload je vrhunsko iskustvo?
<obruT> za jadne rvate je to super iskustvo :)
<obruT> vise se galerija na picasu nece uploadat 8h nego 5h :)
<jelly> dobro, bar znam da necu uzimati uslugu od https://www.hrvatskitelekom.hr/internet/maxadsl/brzina
<jelly> pitam se kad ce optima preci na naked umjesto bitstream
<jelly> Naknada za korištenje OptiStream 20480/768 kbps(uz FlatRate)	368,36 # isti upload
<jelly> 24:1 omjer :-(
<jelly> pardon, 26:1
<Mmike> jelly: tko to reklamira?
<jelly> napisao sam tko
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike> tv
<Mmike> ovaj
<Mmike> maxdebil
<Mmike> :D
<jelly> prvo je ht, drugo je optima
<Mmike> h1 krenuo s vsdlom
<jelly> kam je krenuo
<jelly> oh.  "Brzina Interneta (VDSL2)	do 20/2 Mbps (min. od 14/1,4 Mbps)" 
<jelly> to je vec ok.
<jelly> Mjesečna naknada	199,00 kn
<jelly> provjera dostupnosti: Usluga nažalost nije dostupna ako nemate telefonski priključak.
<jelly> wtf
<jelly> kaj to znaci, moram prvo keshnuti ht-u 600kn za telefon da bi se odmah prebacio na H1?
 * jelly uopce ne zeli telefon
<Mmike> nitko ne zeli telefon
<Mmike> al' kaj je kog briga za to kaj ti zelis
<Mmike> WO_HA
<Mmike> dosla mi tastatura i 2 ventilatora za R61
<Mmike> 1000 kuna sveskup
<Mmike> nije malo, a'l ajd
<Mmike> koacno mi esc nece ispadat :0
<jelly> cijela poanta naked usluge je da nemas i ne moras imati telefon
<obruT> danas kolega gasi server s 1899 dana uptimea :P
<jelly> obruT: kad se ide piti?
<obruT> valjda nakon toga :)
 * jelly se pita koliko bi open i closed source aplikacija podržavalo pretraživanje kad bi koristio znak ǅ u prezimenu a ne pogrešno odvojeni D pa ž
<jelly> /nick ǆeli
<jelly> ak neko želi imati stratum-0 ntp za po doma... 
<jelly> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-PATEK-PHILIPPE-CESIUM-FREQUENCY-STANDARD-LOCK-GUARANTEED-5061A-/140990116707?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20d3aa7363
<obruT> mogo bi to nabavit da ne kasnim na posao
<jelly> heheh
<jelly> neki put nije mysql kriv...
<jelly> Insert into LEE.QUIZ_USER_ANSWERS (ID,QUIZID,USERID,NAME_FIRST,NAME_LAST,GAME_DATE,ANSWERS,POINTS,EMAIL,ALFSUM) values ('4751','200211270074033',null,null,null,to_date('18-12-02 21:23:3
<jelly> Insert into LEE.QUIZ_USER_ANSWERS (ID,QUIZID,USERID,NAME_FIRST,NAME_LAST,GAME_DATE,ANSWERS,POINTS,EMAIL,ALFSUM) values ('4752','200211270074033',null,null,null,to_date('18-12-02 21:24:3
<jelly> Insert into LEE.QUIZ_USER_ANSWERS (ID,QUIZID,USERID,NAME_FIRST,NAME_LAST,GAME_DATE,ANSWERS,POINTS,EMAIL,ALFSUM) values ('4753','200211270074033',null,null,null,to_date('18-12-02 21:31:1
<jelly> Insert into LEE.QUIZ_USER_ANSWERS (ID,QUIZID,USERID,NAME_FIRST,NAME_LAST,GAME_DATE,ANSWERS,POINTS,EMAIL,ALFSUM) values ('4754','200211270074033',null,null,null,to_date('18-12-02 22:07:0
<jelly> Insert into LEE.QUIZ_USER_ANSWERS (ID,QUIZID,USERID,NAME_FIRST,NAME_LAST,GAME_DATE,ANSWERS,POINTS,EMAIL,ALFSUM) values ('4755','200211270074033',null,null,null,to_date('18-12-02 22:31:3
<jelly> 5GB toga, jedan redak po insertu, bez begin tnx/end txn blokova, developer se cudi da je sporo
<obruT> developer se čudu čudi, jedan upit, a sto ćudi
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/hokej/medvjedi-doveli-ciru-vrlo-je-strastven-i-odlican-je-motivator-317820
<jelly> bavi li se necija geodetska firma legalizacijom?  Starci imaju nekakvu garazu u Puli koju bi trebalo ozakoniti, pa trazim nekoga tko bi se pobrinuo za sto veci dio posla
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/biznis/h1-telekom-prvi-hrvatskoj-predstavio-vdsl2-internet-uslugu-clanak-564347
<Mmike> sad cekajmo ivoksa sutra kako ce pejstati to isto s jutarnjeg :)
<jelly> iskreno, mrzim te koji predstave uslugu koja je dostupna u tri kvarta u zagrebu i jednom selu gdje direktor ima kucu
<jelly> vidi: optika od T-Coma, optika od B-Neta, Iskona i zapravo bilo kog; ovaj VDSL isto
 * Mmike je radio za direktora H1 :)
<Mmike> dok ga nisu prodali postanskonj  banci
<Mmike> ili kome vec
<jelly> eh sad
<jelly> jel Zveki jos uvijek tehnicki direktor u H1
<jelly> linkedin veli da da
<jelly> Mmike: tak da se mozes hvaliti da ti je akaunt na flaju lokao CTO ;-)
<jelly> give or take 15 years
<Mmike> jelly:  :D 
<Mmike> da, fakat
<Mmike> zveki je dosao tamo :)
<Mmike> doduse, ja sam u Elektromagicu radio, ne u H1 :)
<Mmike> drek sam naso, a ne plocu
<Mmike> nemre ddr2 :/
<jelly> a da prodas ddr2 i uzmer si fino ddr3 plocu i novi ram
<jelly> ionako je ddr3 relativno jeftin
<jelly> a ddr2 je relativno skup, kome treba
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nije nit to losa ideja
<Mmike> imam 4x2GB DDR2 plocica
<Mmike> iako je generalna ideja bila prec' na intela :)
<dodobas> jelly: imam kolegu s faksa, sigurno ima geodetsku firmu, mogu se raspitati sutra ujutro
<jelly> dodobas: moze, hvala unaprijed
<jelly> dodobas: spomeni da ce morat do Pule ;-)
<jelly> hm, poskupilo
<jelly> brijem da sam ovih 2x4GB platio ispod 500kn prosle godine, a sad su 600kn http://www.links.hr/?naziv=memorija-pc-10666-8-gb-g-skill-ripjaws-x-series-f3-10666cl9d-8gbxl-ddr3-1333mhz-kit-2x4gb&option=artikl&id_artikl=051.210.148
<Mmike> resize2fs: Memory allocation failed while trying to resize /dev/md0
<Mmike> ali!
<Mmike> jelly: yup, ja sam oko 300-400 kuna platio 8 gigi sestri proslu novu godinu (znaci, pred godinu i pol)
<jelly> djubrad
<jelly> eto, nisi kupijo na vrijeme :-|
<Mmike> nisam
<Mmike> slazem se
<Mmike> sad sam gledao, i5 + neka-fina-ploca-asrokica + 8GB (1 keks) = 2700 kuna
<Mmike> nije bas malo
<Mmike> al' onda nakon ljeta recimo upiknit i7, 16 jezgreni :)
<Mmike> i kupit jos 3 plocice :)
<dodobas> jelly: iz Pule je...
<Mmike> koja koincidencija!
<Mmike> ili te, jelly , netko prati? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: 2000$ za proc? :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> nema 16 nego 12
<Mmike> tj, 6
<Mmike> pa s HTom
<Mmike> 8k kuna
<Mmike> necemo to :)
<Mmike> glupo je :)
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> trebao sam swap upalit
<Mmike> 512M nije dovoljno
<Mmike> zanimljivo, na tom serveroshu jos imam 32bitni OS :)
<jelly-home> a za sto ti treba toliko cpu snage
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> za pbzip, za sto drugo :)
<Mmike> pretezito za kdenlive
<Mmike> i ine 
<Mmike> a i virtualkama je lakse
<hbogner> vecer
<hbogner> jel se netko kuzi u exchange mail server? frend ima nekih problema/pitanja sa backupom i restore backupa
<hbogner> pa dal da ga posaljem ovamo :D
<jelly-home> ne znam jel pristojno reci kam da ga posaljes
 * jelly-home srecom exchange vidi samo kao korisnik, i sve mu radi
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> jelly-home, he he he
<Mmike> hbogner: to je neka sala
<Mmike> jelda?:)
<Mmike> doduse
<Mmike> botanicar je tu obicno :)
<Mmike> ja idem spat
<Mmike> ajte
<hbogner> Mmike, nije sala, znam da su neki ovdje win odrzavatelji pa reko ...
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ak imas love viska za arm djidje i slicno, ovi imaju dosta hardvera na popustu http://www.geekbuying.com/Promotion/Festival?utm_source=inpromo&utm_medium=hbigbanner&utm_campaign=Anniversary0601
<Mmike> /dev/md0              5.4T  2.6T  2.6T  51% /storage
<Mmike> resize uspio
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: nis od toga trenutno sam u gabuli renoviram stan
#ubuntu-hr 2013-06-05
<dodobas> yello
<BotaniCar> FOS DO RAH
<BotaniCar> Jutro ! 
<BotaniCar> Ako nemate auto,nemojte ga ni kupovati ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Mene je moj kostao 2 dana :) 
<budz0r> jutro
<vileni_> samo 2 dana? mene je kostao 5+ godina
<vileni_> i da, jutro
<BotaniCar> :) Ae, ako tako gledas, fakat, samo dva dana :) Popizdio sam :) Odem u subotu na servis u bozju mater izmedju Bjelovara i niceg, ostavim auto i sjednem u birtiju u nadi da ce biti brzo gotovo - samo redovni pregled. Frajer zove i veli da mi je spigan jedan od nosaca i da ne bi on da ja idem s tim autom nikam dok ne pokrpa to .. i ona je 'to' trajalo dva dana :)
<vileni_> zasto tako daleko na servis?
<vileni_> jao sto volim kad mi "olaksavaju" posao
<vileni_> evo, ti si na ubuntu pa ti necu dati da skines windows installer za chrome
<MmikePoso> zato ja idem u mazdu
<MmikePoso> imam sad vec i popust :)
<ivoks> ja ozbiljno razmisljam o mazdi 6
<ivoks> jer je ford uprskao s novim mondeom
 * obruT razmislja o nekom karboncu s boljom opremom
<ivoks> http://www.mazda.hr/upload/global/hero/showroom/coming_soon/mazda6/wallpapers/lhd/Mazda6_Sedan_2012_still_10_1920x1200.jpg
<obruT> http://www.bikyle.com/images/Road2010/Pinarello_Dogma_2010.jpg
<ivoks> cd150 je 260.000kn :/
<ivoks> obruT: a je... i meni treba novi bic
<ivoks> ili barem dobar serviser da slozi ovoga kako treba
<hrvojem> haha obruT sto trenutno vozis?
<obruT> hrvojem: author 4407 :P http://cykl.cz/katalog/2007/au/A_4407_SNOW_WHITE_YS_701.jpg
<hrvojem> nice :)
<obruT> od cestovnjaka... MTB je author traction, model iz 2003
<obruT> hrvojem: ti ? :)
<hrvojem> ja sam trenutno stavio kupovinu cestovanjaka na cekanje dok se stanje u mom kraju ne popravi, trenutno dijelimo cestu s kamionima i raznim likovima u autima :)
<hrvojem> mtb - specialized rockhopper iz 2011, prije toga giant
<obruT> e jebiga, to je nesto na sto se treba naviknut nazalost
<hrvojem> prosli tjedan neka zena pokupila dva frenda dok je izlazila sa parkinga :(
<hrvojem> jos bili zakopcani
<obruT> taj specialized je 29-er ?
<hrvojem> ne 26 :)
<hrvojem> 29ke su tek od 2012 krenile
<hrvojem> iako mi nije to bas zanimljivo nest
<Joza> Pozdrav
<Joza> Ima li tko iskustva sa nagios-om?
<obruT> Joza: ja imam iskustva samo toliko da od njega svaki dan dobim da je nesto palo :)
<obruT> al slago ga nisam :)
<Joza> bravo tome i sluzi
<Joza> :)
<Joza> bem mu misha jesi konfigurirao plugin
<Joza> kad to nesto padne
<obruT> nisam, ali sam pisao jedan... no nemam pristup uopce tom serveru, to serverasi rade :)
<Joza> pih
<Joza> slazem si sad test na localhostu
<obruT> mislim, radio bi i ja, ali mi ne daju :)
<Joza> jel dobivas placu?
<obruT> zasad dobivam
<BotaniCar> Joza: kaj te muci s nagiosom ? 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: mazda 6 je sex,totalni, i za vozit i za vidjet' 
<Joza> ako dobivas nemoj brinut za nagios heheheheh
<Joza> error code 127 na localhost pluginu
<BotaniCar> mislis, ako dobivam od zene ? Moram brinut' za nagios, to mi je posel :) 
<Joza> hahahhaha
<MmikePoso> ivoks: jebote! jel' to znaci da cu ja unity metnit? :D
<BotaniCar> joza: error code 127 "command not found" ; vjerojatno u nrpe.cfg ( ili sto vec koristis) nisi dodao putanju i definiciju plugina 
<BotaniCar> nda, i provjeri da imas i u commands.cfg unos
<BotaniCar> i provjeri da ti je sam plugin u lib direktoriju nagiosa
<Joza> http://pastebin.com/bM44iHJN evo log
<BotaniCar> idem zapusit, pogledam za 5 ; prestat cu pusit uz sav posao ovih dana .. brb
<Joza> ok
<ivoks> MmikePoso: to znaci da ces morati sve u cloud
<MmikePoso> mah, to imam vec
<BotaniCar> joza: odi u terminalu u direktorij gdje su pluginovi ( kod mene je /etc/nagios/libexec/plugins/ ) i izvrši komandu './check_users -w5 -c10' , trebao bi dobiti suvislu povratnu informaciju. Ako je tako, plugin je ispravan i idemo dalje 
<Joza> e sorry javim ti se malo kasnije sad mi je draga dopaljela malog moram njega bedinat ima 9 mjeseci 
<BotaniCar> joza: ako je rethodni korak prosao ok, izvrsi komandu ' /usr/sbin/nagios -v /etc/nagios/nagios.cfg' ( prilagodi putanje ) , trebao bi dobiti povratnu informaciju kao 'warnings 0, errors 0 '
<obruT> Joza: slozi nagios plugin da javi kad mali radi sranja :)
<BotaniCar> OK 
<BotaniCar> hmm, 9mj ? stavi ga na neku deku i nek gleda kaj delas ! :) 
<Joza> upravo razvlaci cd-e 
<obruT> nek mali uci kak se slaze nagios
<BotaniCar> Moj je mali u toj dobi bil najmirniji kad sam si ga u krilo del i igral nekaj s spektakularnim efektima 
<BotaniCar> htio je pojesti monitor, no to je ocekivano ponasanje :9
<ivoks> sigh
<BotaniCar> Jesam vam rekao kak je rsyslog jeben ? 
<ivoks> slozio si mazdu 6 kakvu hocu - 270k kn
<BotaniCar> ivoks: jel opcija uzeti neku rabljenu ? Koliko sam cuo, auto je nepoderiv 
<ivoks> nema ovakvih rabljenih
<ivoks> necu ovu prijasnju verziju, ruzna je
<BotaniCar> :) posteno, meni je i prva bila lijepa, no svakom svoje. 
<ivoks> nova verzija ima super dizel
<ivoks> samo 108g/km co2
<ivoks> euro 6 norma
<ivoks> kombinirano 4,2l na 100km
<ivoks> malo slabiji motor od onoga sto sad imam, ali nije tako strasno
<BotaniCar> suit dzizus, to je skoro pa pol onog kaj moja grdoba trosi :) 
<ivoks> a 150 konja
<BotaniCar> ne ganjam se odkad imam malca, ali lijepo je imati konjazu kod preticanja
<vileni_> ili moment
<ivoks> nije to stvar ganjanja
<ivoks> moment je bitan
<ivoks> a ovaj ga ima 380
<drj_cro> ivoks: ak ces mazdu radi mi frend tamo pa ti rjesi jos i popust neki
<ivoks> drj_cro: mislim da se popust sad moze dobiti kod bilo koga; nitko nis ne prodaje
<ivoks> drj_cro: al, hvala :) javit cu se ako se odlucim
<ivoks> drj_cro: to ce vjerojatno biti na jesen
<ivoks> http://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/ford-mondeo-2.2-oglas-8150020
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> mogao bi ja svoga prodati za 55-60k kn
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/970176_3217511453031_731468503_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> ( NSFW , i think ) 
<Joza> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/sandwich.png
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/944582_571769769539954_1232767191_n.png
<Joza> vidi u /etc imam samo nagios3 i nagios-plugins/config
<BotaniCar> na koji od dva koraka koje sam naveo se sad referenciras ? Drugi ? 
<BotaniCar> Koji OS imas , ubuntu ? 
<Joza> mint 14 ubuntu based
<BotaniCar> imas dlocate ? Ako da, 'locate nagios | grep conf' , pa vidi di ti je fajl. Brijem da je na /etc/nagios3/nagios.cfg ili tako nesto
<BotaniCar> a za naci gdje je ovo kaj ce se izvrsiti lupi 'which nagios3' 
<BotaniCar> ili 'which nagios' (sjedim za centosom trenutno, tu je sve mrvu drugacije)
<Joza> which daje output which nagios3
<Joza> aaa /usr/sbin/nagios3
<Joza> a ovo je tocno config file je na /etc/nagios3/nagios.cfg
<ivoks> di je problem?
<BotaniCar> joza: fino, onda '/usr/sbin/nagios3 -v /etc/nagios3/nagios.cfg'
<BotaniCar> ivoks: jozu muci http://pastebin.com/bM44iHJN
<Joza> ovo je proslo ali sa sudo
<Joza> sad da provjerim jel
<BotaniCar> 'ovo je proslo' znaci da si dobio povratnu informaciju 'errors 0' ? 
<Joza> da
<jelly> a kaj fali "start nagios"
<Joza> i kaj sad da restart nagios
<ivoks> ma sta radis ti?
<BotaniCar> Joza: probaj
<ivoks> nemoj slusati BotaniCara
<ivoks> on je windowsas :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ? 
<ivoks> nagios ima svoju init scriptu
<ivoks> koja pokrece nagios kako treba
<jelly> ako check javlja error, treba rucno startati tocno tu naredbu za tocno taj check i vidit sta ne radi
<ivoks> greske koje pisu nisu vezane uz konfiguraciju
<Joza> 127 i dalje
<ivoks> vjerojatno nije instalirao nagios-plugins* pakete
<Joza> jesam
<ivoks> i, di si konfigurirao nagios?
<ivoks> sto si napravio da ga konfiguriras?
<Joza> http://www.unixmen.com/install-nagios-under-ubuntu-9x-and-10x/
<Joza> ovako sam ga instalirao
<ivoks> o svasta
<Joza> nagios plugins 1.4.16
<jelly> nekak se bojim da upute za 10.x mozda nece biti adekvatne za 12.04
<ivoks> zasto jednostavno nisi instalirao pakete?
<jelly> pogotovo 3rd party upute
<ivoks> jelly: + ovo su upute za kompajliranje :)
<jelly> ?
<Joza> dobro kaj da sad da radim
<BotaniCar> :) i sad se cudite kaj sam prvo isao provjeriti status pluginova i konfiguracijsku fajlu nagiosa :) 
<BotaniCar> OK, ivoks preuzmi :) 
<ivoks> First download  the latest  core  nagios  from nagios  website and before  installing create a user to run the service and a group to run external commands:
<ivoks> jelly: ^
 * BotaniCar se primi kokica
<Joza> dobro usere sam napravio
<ivoks> Joza: nisi shvatio...
<Joza> ne bas
<ivoks> sve vec imas napravljeno
<jelly> Joza: provjeri koja od dvije instance se vrti, dal onda iz paketa ili ona koju si rucno izbuildao iz source koda
<ivoks> samo si trebao reci sudo apt-get install nagios3
<Joza> da znam i to sam napravio na kraju jel nisam imao snmp
<jelly> ivoks: ali i to je napravljeno sudeci po postojanju /usr/sbin/nagios3 i /etc/nagios*
<ivoks> umjesto cijele te stranice
<ivoks> jelly: osim ako nije bio --prefix=/usr ili sta vec
<jelly> ivoks: na webu ne pise --prefix=/usr
<ivoks> no dobro
<ivoks> Joza: jel znas napraviti make uninstall?
<Joza> ne bas
<ivoks> di si skinuo source?
<jelly> ja bi to reinstalirao :-)
<ivoks> udji u taj direktorij i 'make uninstall'
<Joza> source je sa nagios stranice
<Joza> aha mislis u folder di sam ga downloadao
<ivoks> bas mapa od nagiosa
<BotaniCar> kao sto jelly kaze, ja bi to sve maknuo, pocistio i okinuo 'apt-get install nagios3 nagios-plugins-*' ( ako je to opcija ) 
<ivoks> udjes u nagios3-bla-bla
<ivoks> i tamo
<ivoks> sudo make uninstall
<Joza> znaci /etc/nagios3
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> di si skinuo source?
 * BotaniCar gricka kokice i misli si kak ce se ovo pretvoriti u pravu avanturu a vjerojatno nagiosov user samo nema plugin_dir u PATHu
<Joza> ahahahahaha
<Joza> piva ti fali
<BotaniCar> ako nadjem pivo, naci cu i otkaz :)
<Joza> sa nagios stranice
<ivoks> Joza: ne odakle, ne gdje si stavio
<ivoks> di si to spremio
<ivoks> na svom disku
<ivoks> nebitno je odakle si skinuo
<Joza> U /home/downloads/nagios
<ivoks> imas usera koji se zove downloads?
<BotaniCar> Nevezano, nagios4 je u javnoj beti 
<ivoks> uglavnom, odi u taj direktorij
<Joza> i make uninstall
<ivoks> pretpostavljam da tu onda imas nagios-3.xx direktorij
<Joza> ne samo nagios
<ivoks> jer si otpakirao arhivu, jel
<ivoks> uglavnom, tamo make uninstall
<Joza> da jesam ali nisam dobio folder sa verzijom vec folder nagios i ja sam se cudio
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> udji tamo i pokreni 'sudo make uninstall
<ivoks> sudo make uinstall
<ivoks> oargghh
<ivoks> sudo make uninstall
<Joza> no rule to make uninstall
<ivoks> jesi sigurno u direktoriju u kojem se nalazi source?
<Joza> da nema drugoga
<ivoks> u tom direktoriju u kojem si sad postoji file 'Makefile'?
<Joza> evo http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/28/selection003c.jpg
<ivoks> dobro
<ivoks> sad:
<ivoks> sudo apt-get purge nagios.*
<Joza> E: Unable to locate package nagios.spec E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'nagios.spec'
<ivoks> sudo apt-get purge nagios.\*
<Joza> http://pastebin.com/mJcwcH0x
<Joza> evo skinuo ga je
<ivoks> dobro
<ivoks> di ti je onaj manual... da vidimo sto jos treba maknuti
<ivoks> sudo deluser nagios
<ivoks> sudo delgroup nagcmd
<Joza> http://www.unixmen.com/install-nagios-under-ubuntu-9x-and-10x/
<ivoks> sudo apt-get install nagios3 nagios-plugins-basic nagios-plugins-standard
<Joza> evo poteze
<Joza> nice to volim
<Joza> da maknem one stvari iz apache.conf i apache2.conf
<Joza> i sad bi to trebalo raditi jel
<BotaniCar> bilo bi lijepo, ponestaje mi grickalica 
<Joza> iiiiii naravno da ne
<Joza> e a jel ima netko teamviewer mozda hmmmm?
<BotaniCar> a jasno da imamo, ali i naplacujemo takve popravke. Mislim da ces bolje proci ako ces traziti pomoc ovdje :)
<Joza> da znam
<Joza> i sam tako
<ivoks> eto me... isao sam si napraviti rucak
<BotaniCar> ivoks: vrag te zel, bi me naucio kuhati ? Brzina ti je .. nevjerojatna :)
<ivoks> nije neki rucak
<BotaniCar> a svaki put kad kuham rucak zadangubim bar 1h 
<ivoks> niti je kuhan
<Joza> ja samo pečem
<BotaniCar> Ahh :( 
<Joza> spečen spašen
<ivoks> dakle, di smo stali
<ivoks> aha, instalirao si nagios
<Joza> iskreno u govno
<Joza> dakle instalirali smo pakete restart apache i nagios i frulica
<ivoks> nagios3 -v /etc/nagios3/nagios.cfg 
<ivoks> jel ima errors ili warnings?
<Joza> sa sudo nema
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> jesi konfigurirao sta u /etc/nagios3/conf.d?
<Joza> e ovako zapravo radi
<Joza> no na localhost/nagios imam jos uvijek onaj stari nagios 3.5 a na localhost/nagios3 imam 3.4 koji radi
<ivoks> onda smo gotovi
<ivoks> a to sto si ti sam slagao, morati ces i sam ispraviti
<Joza> hahahahah
<Joza> dobro
<ivoks> nagios3 je iz distribucije
<Joza> da znam
<ivoks> ljudi koji razumiju nagios i sustav koji koristis su se potrudili napraviti jednostavim ga za instalirati
<ivoks> zasto si isao kompajlirati, ne znam
<ivoks> instalacija softvera na linuxu je u pravilu jednostavnije na windowsu
<ivoks> i ako vidis da moras raditi vise od 1 koraka, nesto radis krivo
<BotaniCar> O , jel ? :) 
<ivoks> gotovo sve postoji u paketima
<BotaniCar> Lijepa generalizacija :) Kriva, ali lijepa :)
<Joza> dobro ok gdje mi se sad nalaze plugins
<ivoks> zasto ti je to bitno?
<BotaniCar> u libexec direktoriju instalacije nagiosa , joza. 1) 'updatedb' 2) locate check_http
<ivoks> libexec... to ne postoji na normalnim distribucijama
 * MmikePoso sutra ide na ramsteka :)
<BotaniCar> istina, centos je nenormalan
<ivoks> Joza: zasto ti je bitno gdje se nalazi pluginovi?
<Joza> pa neznam imam za sada samo nesto sto mi zapravo i netreba
<ivoks> ali onda zelis konfigurirati nagios
<ivoks> a ne pluginove
<ivoks> pluginovi ostaju kakvi jesu, tamo gdje jesu
<ivoks> sve sto ti trebas mijenjati se nalazi unutar /etc/nagios3/conf.d
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kad si gladan nisi svoj :) 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ako covo oce napisati svoj plugin ? 
<Joza> dakle ako recimo zelim smart report 
<jelly> BotaniCar: getting ahead of ourselves
<ivoks> BotaniCar: covjek mora prvo nauciti osnove sustava
<Joza> nista idem skinut Dokumentaciju lijepo je rekao Bole da to nece ici samo tako
<jelly> custom snmpd.conf ili custom checkovi ce doc poslije
<BotaniCar> jelly: slazem se
<BotaniCar> svejedno mu smijete reci di su pluginovi :) 
<ivoks> nagios nije bas jednostavno za sloziti
<ivoks> neke stvari su malo zakomplicirane, ali jednom kad skuzis, nece biti problem
<BotaniCar> Hehe, gotovo iste rijeci sam danas upotrijebio za rsyslog :)
<jelly> za smart provjeru je zgodan besplatni ali closed source hdsentinel
<jelly> fino za svaki disk veli health% od 0 do 100
<jelly> bas onak za debile
 * BotaniCar naculi uho , kao da sam cuo keyword !
<Joza> ma mogu to sloziti i sa postfixom 
<Joza> da je samo to
<Joza> + skripta + cron
<Joza> jel znate mozda ako nagios ide kroz net koliko radi prometa
<Joza> za pocetak ce biti na otprilike 50-tak mashina
<BotaniCar> Ovisi o vrsti i broju i modalitetu provjera koje vrsi. 
<jelly> ovisi koliko tisuca uredjaja nadzires i koliko cesto, dal svakih 5 minuta po defaultu
<Joza> ajd recimo svakih 5 minuta
<jelly> 50 je zanemarivo, vise trosi slusanje radio streama
<BotaniCar> ako samo provjeravas ping za svih 50 strojeva, zanemarivo malo 
<Joza> znaci nema razlike niti izmedu fedora i windows mashina?
<Joza> jel ih je otprilike pola pola
<BotaniCar> Ovisi, cime ces provjeravati windows masine ?
<jelly> na windows masinama ima manje stvari u snmp, samo najosnovnije
<jelly> (bar u onom besplatnom snmpd koji svi koriste)
<Joza> ha mora biti sve legalno nemrem stavljat nis kaj nije nisu moje mashine
<BotaniCar> Ae, imam drito 6 senzora za svaku win makinu 
<Joza> kojih
<BotaniCar> *5 : drive space, cpu load, memory, client version, uptime ( koristim NRPE/NSCE, ne fetcham SNMP info, ali je i tamo vjerojatno isto).
<Joza> makar ce mi terbati i smart monitor moram vidjeti kako to napraviti vjerojatno nekom batch skriptom
<Joza> jel ak mi se SQL server razleti imat cu show
<Joza> svaka lokacija mi vrti ili M$ SQL ili postgres  zato to ocu na monitoringu
<BotaniCar> cijeli projekt ima budzet od nula kuna ? 
<Joza> u principu da 
<BotaniCar> ok, onda napravi tak :) Necu reklamirati :) 
<Joza> jel je to da ja nemam posla
<Joza> Distribuiram poslovne sustave i kase naravno zelim imati sve pod kontrolom tako da intervencije mogu i naplatiti 
<BotaniCar> Tebi ce stvarno biti interesantno :) Naime, osnovna Nagios konfiguracija i ne radi bas najbolje s klijentima iza dinamickih IPova; bar nije kad je meni trebalo. A,pretpostavljam da ce pola kasa biti iza nekakvog DSL-a
<Joza> sve
<Joza> imam par windows birtija na stickovima
<BotaniCar> Pogledaj si passive_checks i distributed monitoring, vezano za nagios
 * MmikePoso mora u ured :/
<MmikePoso> vidimo se od tamo
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso mora u ured .. *dizzy*
<Joza> idem sad otpocetka dokumentaciju raskopavat
<Joza> a kaj velis na spiceworks
<jelly> vpn ftw
<jelly> MmikePosoKuca, MmikeKucaPoso
<BotaniCar> joza: spiceworks ne iskljucuje upotrebu nagiosa. Djelomicno se preklapaju, ali samo djelomicno. 
<Joza> da znam
<jelly> a icinga!!!11one
<Joza> mislio sam to paraleln staviti
<BotaniCar> I, smijesno mi je da centralni server (spiceworks) moram staviti na 'doze :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: i munin i cacti na istom stroju !oneeleven
<Joza> virtualka
<BotaniCar> Joza: i za virtualizirane 'doze moram platiti licencu,CALove, kaj sve ne :( 
<Joza> pih 
<BotaniCar> U biti , kenjam, korijen problema je u tom da firma ima malo para. 
<jelly> BotaniCar: a stari dobri cricket nista
<Joza> da ali taj server ne cuci u firmi hehehehe
<BotaniCar> nemres ne voljet jelly-a , tip iskopa iz paucine sve-i-sva :) 
<jelly> s/paucine/produkcije/
<ivoks> pravac plaza
<Joza> i tko ce ti otkriti i sa cime da vrtis windowse na linux mashini u virtualki
<Joza> hahahaha ocete cut smijesnu spiku kaj sam napravio
<jelly> windowsi zovu kuci
<Joza> dosla inspekcija 
<Joza> i kao oni bit stick gurali u mashinu 
<Joza> reko to su linuxi i reko strogo je zabranjeno gurati ikakve stickove u mashinu pogotovo u prednje portove a zadnji su iskljuceni
<BotaniCar> Joza: sve ovisi koliko si interesantan. U cvjecarnu d.o.o. vjerojatno nece doci 'in-force'...
<Joza> i naravno bas zbog njih su zbrikani pinovi na USB-u 12 volti ide na data pin hahahahahha
<Joza> malo im se stick spekel
<BotaniCar> Opa, i pokusaj sabotaze ! Prangijat' cete po golom otoku :)
<Joza> upozoren
<BotaniCar> Ne vjerujem da ima netko tako pakosan da ide mijenjati USB pinout da nekog sjebe 
<Joza> ja
<Joza> glavom i bradom
<BotaniCar> Zao mi je :( 
<Joza> prvo gle 
<BotaniCar> Nemoj ! 
<Joza> ako sam rekao da nema nikakvog software-a
<Joza> drugo imas windows aplikaciju koju guras u linux mashinu i to nece raditi i whats the point
<BotaniCar> Odmah da ti kazem da nemam ni kompetencije ni zelje za psihoanalizom i/ili analizom  obrazaca ponasanja :)
<BotaniCar> Rekao si nesto nekom tko ima posao provjeriti da li lazes , i ocekivao da ti vjeruje na rijec ? :)
<BotaniCar> I , kad nisu, smislio si kak ces im podmetnut pusku, kao nagradu
<BotaniCar> maestralno
<Joza> ha gle 
<Joza> bar smo se svi nasmijali
<Joza> ljudi bilo mi je drago moram gibat cut cemo se
<BotaniCar> Ja sam ocito debil. Ne kuzim. Nekom spalis alat i onda se svi smijemo. Idem radit' .. za drugo nisam 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> o/ para
<weshmashian> bot! :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne znam, meni smijesno ;-)
<BotaniCar> Ma, ti si zajebant :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: de dovrsi ovo, ako ti je do zaje*ancije :) https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/971426_571330279583903_469313574_n.jpg
<jelly> a gdje je 4?
<jelly> BotaniCar: rijesio.
<BotaniCar> kaj si dobil ? 6 ili 14 ? :)
<jelly> not for geniuses
<obruT> bilo sto sto logicki moze imati vise rjesenja je glupo
<jelly> BotaniCar: 6, nisam trazio ima li drugih rjesenja
<BotaniCar> jelly: zakaj si (krivo) pretpostavio da je 4 ispusten slucajno ? :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: zato sto nesto treba pretpostaviti
<BotaniCar> zasto ? imas niz, ako vec pretpostavljas, pretpostavljas da je ispravan/potpun
<jelly> BotaniCar: tko kaze da je niz?
<BotaniCar> *pattern
<BotaniCar> pardon
 * jelly nije pretpostavio da se radi o nizu
<BotaniCar> Ja mislim da je '3=3' 
<dodobas> 15 ?
<obruT> 42
<jelly> NaN
<SilverSpace> zero
<BotaniCar> jelly: :)
<jelly> http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/What_Is_Truth_0x3f_.aspx
<obruT> jelly: bwahahahahaha :)
<BotaniCar> Ja cu spaliti svoj bivsi fax,al bas ono - Neron style :)
<BotaniCar> Prije neg' sam pprekinul s fuxom sam mailom, usmeno i svakak trazil konzultacije da vidim kak da to najbezbolnije izvedem. Ni na koji nacin nisam dobio povratnu informaciju ; a danas dobijem ( nakon skoro tri godine ) NotRead/manualyDeleted obavijest u inbox 
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRM2YcGpmxg#t=40s
<datase> jelly: Title: Warriors, Come Out to Play - The Warriors (7/8) Movie CLIP (1979) HD, Views: 531173, Rating: 96.93324%
<jelly> (unrelated)
<ivoks> nadjem se s frendicom na kavi
<ivoks> i veli ona meni za 'thinkpad x200s'
<ivoks> 'ajme, koliko je to staro?'
<ivoks> reko, pa nije bas tako staro...
<ivoks> kaze... 'pa ima tu crvenu tocku, ko oni prastari IBM-i'
<ivoks> misleci na trackpoint
<jelly> heh
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Isel si joj pokazivati laptop na kavi ? :) Zavodnice :)
<ivoks> ne, radio sam u svom uredu
<ivoks> a ona je dosla na kavu
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> :p
<BotaniCar> :) 
<SilverSpace> treba kome radijator 28 rebara lipovica jeftino dam
<SilverSpace> tj. prodam
<jelly-home> ti vodeni valovi se srecom sporo krecu
<Mmike> flo fla flo
<dodobas> fla flu fla
#ubuntu-hr 2013-06-06
<ivoks> jutro
<budz0r> jutro
<BotaniCar> Morgen
<dodobas> yello
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ne trebam, ali bu'0m pital shogora, on nekaj gradi na katu. Posto ? 
<MmikePoso> ijoj
<BotaniCar> Ustipnula te tipka za prstek ? 
<MmikePoso> mhlj
<MmikePoso> hmljm
<MmikePoso> mrmljahjm
<MmikePoso> Jun  5 10:48:57 enchilada kernel: [233426.889117] ata4.00: cmd 25/00:f8:08:74:08/00:03:26:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 520192 in
<MmikePoso> Jun  5 10:48:57 enchilada kernel: [233426.889119]          res ff/ff:ff:ff:ff:ff/ff:ff:ff:ff:ff/ff Emask 0x2 (HSM violation)
<MmikePoso> Jun  5 10:48:57 enchilada kernel: [233426.889164] ata4.00: status: { Busy }
<MmikePoso> Jun  5 10:48:57 enchilada kernel: [233426.889177] ata4.00: error: { ICRC UNC IDNF ABRT }
<MmikePoso> hrpa ovakvih jucer
<MmikePoso> i rebootam kistru
<MmikePoso> i od reboota nit jedna
<MmikePoso> a fio drao po diskovima celu noc skoro
<ivoks> pojavit ce se opet
<jelly> vratit ce se UNC ABRT
<BotaniCar> icrc unc idnf .. zvuci kao beat sekcija nekog domaceg benda :) 
<jelly> daj Mmiketu https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Libata_error_messages da cita i gotovo
<vileni_> budz0r: jel trenirate za subotu?
<ivoks> certificate verification failed for mail.vip.hr[212.91.113.3]:25: untrusted issuer /C=CA/ST=Ontario/L=Toronto/O=WatchGuard/CN=WatchGuard CA/emailAddress=admin@yourdomain.com
<ivoks> o panjeva
<ivoks> admin@yourdomain.com
<jelly> kaj znas, mozda WatchGuard stvarno ima tu domenu
<ivoks> ne znam di bi nasao taj CA
<jelly> u ca-certificates bundlu?
<ivoks> imam to, ali tamo ga nema
<ivoks> ocito
<jelly> tj. očito ga tamo nema, inače ne bi failala certifikacija ;-)
<ivoks> e vipu vipu
<jelly> a gle, ak ti smeta uvijek mozes ugasiti oportunisticki ssl za MTA
<jelly> ionako niko drugi ne salje mailove prek ssla
<ivoks> ne zanima me previse sto drugi rade
<ivoks> ak sam ja za svoj mail server mogao nabaviti certikat, onda je mogao i vip za svoj (neki koji ima smisla)
<jelly> njihova greska je sto uopce imaju ikakav certifikat na ulaznom serveru.
<jelly> to se stavlja na submission servis, a na smtp nema previse koristi
<jelly> a sto imaju strgani certifikat, oh well, to ionako niko normalan ne koristi -- zato do sad nisu ni primijetili
<ivoks> Need to get 1460 MB of archives.
<ivoks> zasto ne bi imao smisla za smtp?
<jelly> zato sto niko nigdje ne garantira da ce nexthop veza biti ssl, ili da su sve prethodne bile
<ivoks> kakve to veze ima
<jelly> nema posebne koristi od ssla
<ivoks> to se ne garantira niti sa submissionom
<jelly> cemu ssl sluzi?
<ivoks> pa barem bi zastitio internu komunikaciju
 * obruT se sjeca kak je zvao korisnicku sluzbu t-coma kad im je istekao certifikat, valjda sam bio jedini luzer koji je tad koristio SSL :)
<jelly> ivoks: je li komunikacija ti<->vip interna?
<ivoks> jelly: ako saljem mail vip korisniku, onda je komunikacija interna
<jelly> LOL
<ivoks> jelly: onda mail prima vipov korisnik
<ivoks> od vipovog korisnika, vipovom korisniku
<ivoks> zasto to ne bi islo preko ssla
<budz0r> vileni_: trening je danas, utrka u subotu
<jelly> ivoks: vipov korisnik ce koristiti vipov submission.
<jelly> smtp promet izvana do necijeg mx nije interni
<jelly> ako netko misli da je slanje maila prek svog providera do domene hostane kod drugog providera sigurno, treba ga educirati
<ivoks> kad kazem interna komunikacija, mislim na mailove koji su unutar istog providera
<ivoks> nisam rekao interni promet
<ivoks> korisnikA-VIP DSL-VIP MX
<ivoks> zasto to ne bi bilo tls/ssl
<jelly> uh, korisnik nema sta slati smtp, nego treba koristiti submission
<ivoks> vip nema otvoren submission
<jelly> mail.vip.hr[212.91.113.3]:25 # not submission
<ivoks> vec samo smtp, i jos nudi starttls
<jelly> onda je to bug
<jelly> nb: veci je bug sto ne odvajaju submission od mx prometa
<drj_cro> jelly: to je feature koji se dodatno placa :)
<drj_cro> ipak je to vip :)
<jelly> drj_cro: to je feature koji njima bitno pojednostavi konfiguraciju servera
<vileni_> budz0r: kad ste na treningu? :)
<jelly> mijesanje mx i prometa vlastitih korisnika na istom servisu je recept za glavobolju (ask me how I know)
<budz0r> vileni_: danas u 18
<ivoks> jelly: kako si ti svojim korisnicima objasnio da u outlooku promjene port?
<ivoks> jelly: jedno je teorija, a praksa veli da outlook koristi smtp i sigurno ne zivkas korisnike i govoris im 'tu upisite 587', nakon sto si im 2 sata objasnjavao kako doci to tih postavki
<jelly> ivoks: nisam.  smtp auth je na zasebnoj masini.
<ivoks> i sta sad, dosli smo na pocetak
<jelly> koja radi samo submission i samo smtp auth
<ivoks> koristite smtp auth, na smtp portu
<jelly> ah, ja sam mail.vip.hr[212.91.113.3]:25 automatski citao kao mx promet
<ivoks> $ openssl s_client -crlf -connect mail.iskon.hr:25
<ivoks> CONNECTED(00000003)
<ivoks> No client certificate CA names sent
<jelly> ivoks: tamo nema ssla.
<ivoks> my bad
<ivoks> nema ni tlsa
<jelly> vip.hr.                 300     IN      MX      10 mail.vip.hr. 
<budz0r> a to
<budz0r> ups
<ivoks> nema ni submissiona
<budz0r> krivi shell
<jelly> ivoks: tako je.
<ivoks> dakle, kak iskon korisnici salju mail iz iskon mreze?
<ivoks> koriste smtp, ne submission
<jelly> ivoks: roaming.iskon.hr
<ivoks> bas me zanima koliko korisnika je to podesilo :)
<jelly> ivoks: svi, u sljedecih 13 mjeseci.
<jelly> tad cu gasit relaying prek mail.iskon.hr <g>
<jelly> i rijesit se 200 linija u main.cf
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> re: submission/MX glavobolja: jelly: how do you know ?
<BotaniCar> o/ para
<jelly> BotaniCar: wc -l /etc/postfix/main.cf -> 176
<BotaniCar> .clap
<jelly> i jos 
<jelly> 1139 /usr/local/auto/postfix/postfix-update.pl
<jelly> ok, lagao, rijesio bi se samo pol main.cfa 
<BotaniCar> where samo = 'samo' :)
<BotaniCar> kak promijenim defaultni browser u debianu ( kad kliknem na URL u skypetu otvori iceweasel) ? Probao sam s update-alternatives --config gnome-www-browser , i dalje isto
<BotaniCar> ( chrome je default i za x-www-browser )
<jelly> s/debianu/gnometu/ :-(
<jelly> jerbo naime meni x-www-browser radi kroz xchat di sve klikam
<BotaniCar> Da, ovo sto si napisao . Nasao sam neki clanak koji mi kaze da dodam mimetypeove u"mimeapps.list"
<BotaniCar> Mislis da ima smisla ? 
<jelly> ako otkrijes sto radi za gnome, javi
 * jelly nema pojma
<BotaniCar> bu'm probal s tim majmtajpovima, dok jos malo ugnjavim na #debian :)
<weshmashian> to sam isto neki dan gledal za tutubuntu
<weshmashian> isto je 'sjebi majmuntajp'
<BotaniCar> :) Jel proradilo ? Naime, clanak koji sam vidio je ~3 godine star :) 
<weshmashian> nemam pojma, nisam probao jer mi se cinilo kao glupavo rijesenje :D
<BotaniCar> A cuj, dobro mi je frajer na #debian rekao, nek si to slozim na strani skypeta, naravno da to nije opcija .. onda posegnem za glupim rjesenjima :) 
<weshmashian> a i samo me skype zajebava sa cudnovatim otvaranjem iceweasela, ostalo otvara krom
<BotaniCar> Zato velim da mi je covo tamo dobro rekao, al kaj cu, skype nema opcija, closesourced je, mogu samo probati napraviti nekaj nenormalno .. 
<BotaniCar> nda, gnome terminal mi dela isto .. 
<BotaniCar> brb 
<jelly> .weather zagreb
<datase> jelly: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 21.8°C (1:57 PM CEST on June 06, 2013). Conditions: Scattered Clouds. Humidity: 67%. Dew Point: 15.0°C. Pressure: 30.06 in 1018 hPa (Falling). 
<jelly> hm, meni iz skypeta otvori u chrome, al to i hocu
<BotaniCar> I ja !! :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: bi potrgal kaj da probam samo uninstall iceweasela ? 
<BotaniCar> hmm, kaze apt da ne bi, sacmo vidjet' 
<BotaniCar> opla, nisam citao, ako maknem ajzvizl,maknuo sam i gnome :) 
<ivoks> .weather murter
<datase> ivoks: The current temperature in Vodice-Blata, Vodice, Croatia is 22.3°C (2:04 PM CEST on June 06, 2013). Conditions: Partly Cloudy. Humidity: 62%. Dew Point: 15.0°C. Pressure: 30.06 in 1018 hPa (Steady). 
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> na murteru je jos ljepse
<ivoks> .weather sali
<civija> a nema Sali :)
<civija> mogao bi ja i ove godine u Sali
<ivoks> nema
<jelly> ivoks: jel na murteru stvarno nema meteoroloske stanice?
<ivoks> koliko ja znam, nema
<ivoks> ali ima u saliu
<ivoks> iliti salima
<ivoks> sali, uglavnom :)
<ivoks> .weather levrnaka
<ivoks> .weather kornati
<ivoks> nis
<budz0r> .weather imotski
<datase> budz0r: The current temperature in Split Airport, Croatia is 22.0°C (2:00 PM CEST on June 06, 2013). Conditions: Partly Cloudy. Humidity: 69%. Dew Point: 16.0°C. Pressure: 30.06 in 1018 hPa (Steady). 
<civija> ovaj budz0r provokator
<ivoks> .weather pirovac
<datase> ivoks: The current temperature in Vodice-Blata, Vodice, Croatia is 22.3°C (2:08 PM CEST on June 06, 2013). Conditions: Partly Cloudy. Humidity: 62%. Dew Point: 15.0°C. Pressure: 30.06 in 1018 hPa (Steady). 
<civija> zato cu ga danas izgurat na travu
<budz0r> :)
<ivoks> .weather biograd
<ivoks> kanta
<ivoks> windfinder ima murter
<ivoks> http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/murter
<ivoks> These wind statistics were generated from wind observations at the nearest weather station and may not necessarily meet the conditions at Murter. 
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> cijeli tjedan ce biti lijepo vrijeme
<jelly> .weather vis, croatia
<datase> jelly: The current temperature in Split Airport, Croatia is 22.0°C (2:00 PM CEST on June 06, 2013). Conditions: Partly Cloudy. Humidity: 69%. Dew Point: 16.0°C. Pressure: 30.06 in 1018 hPa (Steady). 
<jelly> jebo ga split
<jelly> al ima palagruza
<BotaniCar> BotaniCar je krelac. Nije pogledao jel na konkretnoj radnoj stanici podesio u samom cgrometu da bude default browser.
<jelly> prgometu?
 * jelly daje BotaniCaru /me
 * BotaniCar stavi lubrikant na shank i drekne 'jebite - rijetko priznajem da sam kriv, nu sad' :)
<BotaniCar> .pal BotaniCar
 * datase points at BotaniCar and laughs uproariously.
<jelly> redaljka
<BotaniCar> Kako razvojna ekipa moze dati application requirements prije nego napise sam app ( bitno je da imaju nepotpunu specifikaciju zahtjeva prema aplikaciji, app behendla zive ljude pa je i dio ocekivanja od aplikacije subjektivne prirode)?
<jelly> prst, palac
<BotaniCar> s/kako/nije li bezobrazno da/
<BotaniCar> Jedino palcanom metodom, i ja brijem 
<BotaniCar> ili ako su vec delali nekaj skoro pa isto 
<jelly> "treba nam 16-core CPU sa 64GB memorije"
<jelly> "i raid10 sa 8 diskova"
<jelly> "kao baseline"
<BotaniCar> Ovi moji su jos smjesniji, rde app koji u nekim svojim procesima bude intenzivno radio tranzicije fs<>db i nekaj kalkulao pride. Ja dobijem 'specku' u stilu "treba nam 20GB diska i 2GB memorije" :) 
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/-koji-je-onda-smisao-tih-kucica--da-stoje---milanovic-ostojicu-o-novom-granicnom-rezimu-sa-slovenijom/1107037/
<BotaniCar> I, dam ima ~4x vise i svi se cude kak je sporo :) 
<ivoks> daj pogledaj taj razgovor
<ivoks> ne znas tko je veci debil
<jelly> i onda stave gore MS SQL bez podesavanja, koji po defaultu zauzme svu memoriju i stroj OPET swapa i sve radi sporo
<BotaniCar> jelly: meh, default postgres, vrlo slicno :D
<jelly> DB2 od IBM-a je pametnija, uzme tocno 80% memorije ;-)
<jelly> postgres, bar u debianu, ne uzme nista 
<BotaniCar> s tim da , kad smo pocinjali s projektom , centos je defaultno imao postgres 8.1 koji nije ni autovacuum imao, svako malo mi se baza krsila :) 
<jelly> pa eto, bar si naucio podesavati/odrzavati postgres
<BotaniCar> kad sam ih pital kaj to app dela da potrosi counter i skrsi bazu - slijeganje ramenima, njima querye pise nekakav framework :) 
<jelly> ORM?
<BotaniCar> jelly: imam ja ogroman gain od toga kaj delam s amaterima, ali opet .. 
<BotaniCar> jelly: ae, ORMasto nekaj :) 
<jelly> nemoj mislit da je granu, dvije gore ista bolje, bar ne u .hr
<BotaniCar> Slozim nedavno rsyslog i spojim i posgresove logove na njega >> *KABLAM* trilijarda zapisa nevjerojatne duzine, query od par tisuca znakova i tak :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: ne bi to mozda ni osjetio (amaterizam) da istovremeno na projektu nemamo par ljudi koji su profesionalni toliko da im je slika vjerojatno vezana uz pojam u enciklopediji profesionalnosti :) 
<jelly> bar znas da nije sve tako sivo
<BotaniCar> Hvala :) Dobro kazes, drz se dobrih, bjez' od losih :) 
<igustin_> MmikeT: izdajico :P
<BotaniCar> igustin_: kak si zadovoljan s MS_opensource spektaklom, si isao, imas kaj za pricati ?
<igustin_> iznimno poučan i sadržajan event
<BotaniCar> ./parse_sarcasm
<igustin_> ;)
<BotaniCar> 4rea' , su ikaj pametno rekli ? Ili su samo reklamirali to kaj mozes linux gurnuti u azure ? 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: fakat debilan clanak. Jedino korisno  u njemu vidim "u tijeku su izmjene schengenskih pravila, koje će državama omogućiti da u kraćem razdoblju ponovno uvedu granične kontrole."
<BotaniCar> Sto bi reklo, svi drze gace i cekaju da EU pukne po shavu 
<ivoks> schengen i eu nisu isto
<ivoks> doduse, prije ce schengen puknuti nego li eu
<BotaniCar> Nisu isti, ali su vezani,ne ?
<ivoks> nisu vezani
<ivoks> velika britanije nije u schengenu
<ivoks> rumunjska ni bugarska nisu
<vrodic> a neke ne EU zemlje jesu :)
<ivoks> tako je
<ivoks> cak i za eurozonu ne moras biti u eu
<ivoks> ako si dovoljno nebitan
<ivoks> poput crne gore :)
<ivoks> u biti, crna gora i kosovo nisu dio eurozone
<vrodic> a stogod, nadam se da ce se europska ideja opstati, uz sirenje sengena itd.
<vrodic> malo keynesa u svabiji i sve bu ok :)
<ivoks> ha cuj... kad je kriza, svi bi sve unistavali
<vrodic> recimo, nisam politicki ekonomist :)
<jelly> schengen je problematican
<ivoks> dok je dobro, svima pase
<jelly> za sirenje pogotovo
<jelly> ja osobno neku .hr sa korumpiranom policijom nikad ne bi stavio u schengensku zonu, to je ko da sirom otvoris granicu
<jelly> brijem da bi bitno lakse postali dio ojro zone
<vrodic> i kaj onda... pustis ljude da zive gdje zele, sto je lose. desnicarske fore da ce doci olos koji ce zivjeti na socijalnoj pomoci ne pusim. to se desava kada drugacije aktivno segregiras
<ivoks> imaju oni vise problema s italijom i grckom
<ivoks> vrodic: al to nisu fore, to je realan problem
<ivoks> europa je socijalno (pre)osjetljiva
<vrodic> takvu europu ja volim :)
<ivoks> u mnogim drzava se ne isplati raditi, vec samo kotiti
<jelly> vrodic: to je dvojako; u .nl i .se se skupine imigranata ne _zele_ integrirati
<ivoks> i biti teret drustvu
<jelly> ^^
<jelly> lokalnim svedima je to nepojmljivo
<ivoks> da
<vrodic> mozda, ali ako se netko ne zeli integrirati, ne znaci da je to nepojmljivo
<ivoks> razlicite kulture
<vrodic> pardon, nemoguce
<ivoks> sto se mene tice, ne mora se integrirati
<ivoks> to jos mozemo zvati slobodom
<jelly> integracija je nuzna za suzivot, bojim se
<ivoks> ali koristiti socijalnu pomoc jer ne zelis raditi je iskoristavanje
<vrodic> hmm, ali to ne moraju biti samo dotepenci
<ivoks> naravno da ne moraju
<vrodic> ti koji koriste soc pomoc i ne zele raditi
<ivoks> ali takve defintivno ne zelis pustiti unutra
<ivoks> dovoljni su ti lokalni probisvijeti
<jelly> ne moraju, samo sto je % lokalnih dovoljno mali
<vrodic> a s obzirom na sistemsku nezaposlenost, mislim da nije lose ipak takvim ljudima dati pravo na nekakav zivot, mozda progledaju
<vrodic> jer sto je alternativa?
<vrodic> recimo da pricamo o lokalcima
<ivoks> otvorene granice za sve koji zele prihvatiti nase standarde i nas nacin zivota
<vrodic> kako tim "parazitima" pomoci stvarno?
<ivoks> ukinuti socijalnu pomoc
<vrodic> da im uskratis pomoc, pa gledas kako umiru od gladi ili postaju kriminalci
<ivoks> da obrazlozim...
<vrodic> kakvu cijenu onda placas?
<ivoks> razlika izmedju skolovanja kod nas i u kanadi je poveca
<ivoks> kanadjanin dize kredit kako bi se skolovao
<jelly> nametnuti zakone koji promoviraju zapadno potrosacko drustvo, i zabraniti komponente izolacijske kulture
<ivoks> i taj ga kredit tjera da radi
<ivoks> ti mozes reci da ga tako banka iskoristava
<ivoks> ali ako vidis samo tu stranu, onda si slijep
<ivoks> to ga tjera da radi
<vrodic> a ako nema posla?
<ivoks> to ga tjera da ne odbija poslove, vec da se grebe za sto god stigne
<vrodic> a ako ne bude vješt u tome
<jelly> vrodic: morat ce naci _nekakav_ posao za koji se skolovao
<ivoks> vrodic: sad bi ti rekao da se pos... na 'nema posla'
<vrodic> i upadne u onih 10% trajno nezposlenih?
<jelly> vrodic: u .nl ce mu drzava financirati prekvalifikaciju ili doskolovanje
<ivoks> posla uvijek ima
<ivoks> uvijek
<vrodic> hmm
<ivoks> samo ljudi mahom nece raditi nesto sto misle da im je ispod casti
<jelly> vrodic: ali u onaj sektor gdje fali ljudi
<ivoks> ili slijepo traze posao X
<ivoks> koji vise ne postoji
<ivoks> ono, mi dramatiziramo oko propadanja tekstilne industrije
<vrodic> mislim da sam vec podjelio ovaj link na fejsu par puta
<ivoks> pa fala kur.. da propada
<ivoks> ne moze opstati
<ivoks> sta cemo sad? plakat?
<ivoks> ne, idemo na nesto drugo
<ivoks> kod nas ljudi drze isto radno mjesto 40 godina
<ivoks> i onda placu kada ostanu bez posla nakon 30
<BotaniCar> ivoks: tak brijes ( ispravno ) ti i jos 2k 'rvata, ostali galame po kladionicama :) 
<ivoks> pa jebte... vani ostati u jednoj firmi dulje od 5 godine, svi misle da si lud
<vrodic> http://robotswillstealyourjob.tumblr.com/post/48210312400/robots-are-taking-our-jobs-and-we-will-take-their
<vrodic> ne mozemo mi privilegirani u IT industriji tvrditi drugima da uvijek i za sve ima posla
<ivoks> ovaj grafikon je toliko glup, da ne vjerujem da to treba komentirati :D
<ivoks> http://s3.amazonaws.com/dk-production/images/27065/large/temp.png?1365365940
<ivoks> nemoj to jo nekome pokazati
<jelly> vrodic: gle, meni je vec sad jasno da ce razvoj visoko integriranih commodity sustava ubiti 90% radnih mjesta za sistemce
<vrodic> izvoj je stlouis federal reserver
<vrodic> profesionalni ekonimisti 
<ivoks> vrodic: ne sumnjam ja u tocnost podataka
<jelly> (sto su sve ivoks i njegovi krivi ;-)
<ivoks> vrodic: interpretacija je kriva
<vrodic> koja tocno?
<ivoks> inflacija
<ivoks> promjena u obracunu dolara
<ivoks> dolar 50ih i dolar 90ih nije isto
<ivoks> zlatni standard
<ivoks> to nista nije ukljuceno u taj grafikon
<jelly> kak znas?
<vrodic> da, cek da probam
<jelly> (i zasto taj graf nije u loglin)
<vrodic> pronaci source clanak
<vrodic> da vidim jel inflation corrected
<ivoks> nije nista lose u tome da nas roboti zamijene
<ivoks> idemo dalje, naci nesto drugo
<ivoks> to se zove napredak
<jelly> samo znaci da cemo raditi nesto pametnije
<ivoks> alternativa je i dalje prstima kopati zemlju, jel
<vrodic> ali ne mozemo garantirati da ce svi moci biti uspjesni na trzistu rada
<BotaniCar> jelly: trljas mi sol o ranu, vec se vidim za 5 godina kak sam ili neki tehnicar koji puni/prazni rackove, ili cloud administrator :) 
<vrodic> i prilagoditi se
<ivoks> vrodic: nikad nije i nikad nece svima biti garantiran rad i ugodan zivot
<ivoks> covjek je bice iz prirode
<vrodic> e pitanje je sto s onima na margini
<ivoks> a u prirodi postoji jednostavno pravilo
<ivoks> opstaju najjaci i najsnalazljiviji
<ivoks> mozemo mi graditi civilizaciju koliko hocemo, ali to name je u genima
<vrodic> mi ljevicari mislimo da drustvo ima dovoljno kapaciteta da svima omoguci zivot u kojem mogu postati produktivni, ali to ne trazimo od njih po svaku cijenu
<jelly> BotaniCar: kak danas imas likova koji odrzavaju cobol sisteme, tak bumo za 20 godina odrzavali neciji linux na izoliranom lokalnom clusteru
<vrodic> te spike da nam je to u genima isto ne pusim
<vrodic> drustvena smo bica
<ivoks> vrodic: vi ljevicari ocito nemate previse kontakta s pravim zivotom :)
<ivoks> ljudi ne zele raditi, ako ne moraju
<vrodic> ja koji radim u privatnom sektoru vecinu zivota
<vrodic> ljudi vecinom zele biti produktivni clanovi drustva
<vrodic> zele nekome nesto znaciti, zele raditi i biti ponosni na svoj rad
<ivoks> osim desnicara?
<vrodic> pa oni najgori desnicari isto vole parazitirati
<vrodic> :)
<jelly> vrodic: bullshit, 80% ljudi ce raditi stvari po navici, kako vide da susjed radi
<vrodic> ali ja im nebi zato nista nazao ucinit
<ivoks> dakle, dio drustva ne zeli raditi
<ivoks> u zabludi si
<ivoks> jesi ikad bio na inteviewu za posao
<vrodic> trebali bi pitati nekog sa socijologije da ne se ne razbacujemo postocima :)
<ivoks> ali ne da si ti trazio posao, vec davao ga nekome
<jelly> ako susjed zivi u glinenoj kolibi i radi 4 sata na dan, zasto bi ja radio 8 sati
<vrodic> zasto bi radio ako ne moras, da?
<vrodic> ima mjesta na svijetu u kojima food&shelter puno lakse dobiti 
<vrodic> pa radna kultura nije takva kao npr. u sjevernoj europi
<ivoks> jesi ikad bio na inteviewu za posao
<vrodic> ali ja tvrdim da to samo po sebi nije inherentno lose
<ivoks> ali ne da si ti trazio posao, vec davao ga nekome
<vrodic> ivoks: nisam, ali mislim da znam sto ces reci
<ivoks> e pa... prodji to
<ivoks> neces vise brijati na idealizirani svijet
<vrodic> da jako puno ljudi samo trazi neki siguran job bez da puno nude
<ivoks> ne, puno je gore
<vrodic> imam drugih iskustava u zivotu
<vrodic> da, ljudi lazu
<vrodic> ljudi glume
<BotaniCar> ima tko od vas pojma koliko kostaju dva manja enterprajz-klas SSD-a , i koliko je glupo smjestiti postgres na njih ?
<vrodic> i zaposleni ucjenjuju posldavce
<jelly> BotaniCar: hahah
<vrodic> znam, tesko je biti poslodavac
<vrodic> nemam nista protiv poduzetnistva, protiv trzista, nisam takav ljevicar
<vrodic> ali imam iskustva u zivotu koja su me naucila da ne mozes od svih ljudi ocekivati isto/najbolje
<ivoks> ne govorim ja sta je tesko ili lako
<ivoks> ja ti govorim da ljudi ne zele raditi
<vrodic> sa nekim ljudima moras raditi da bi bili "korisni" na trzistu rada
<jelly> BotaniCar: prije sat vremena sam si razmisljao kako ces na kraju zavrsiti na SSDu sljedecih 3-6 mjeseci.. dok ssd ne krepa
<vrodic> poslodavci za to obicno nemaju strpljenja
<vrodic> tu je onda uloga drusta/drzave/javnih skola/ludnica a kao krajnja mjera zatvora
<vrodic> ali mislim da se na ljudima isplati radit
<vrodic> to je ono sto je kljuc
<vrodic> produktivniji smo nego ikad, mislim da je fair da nesto te produktivnost podjelimo sa manje sretnima
<BotaniCar> jelly: da se preformuliram, imam neke virtualizirane servere koji zakucaju I/O kad rade s bazom, mislio sam im izmjestiti baze na SSD jer ne znam kako drugacije ukloniti to usko grlo .. raditi neki hiper brzi raid na entrprajz SAS diskovima mi se cini skuplje ( a optimizacija querya s strane razvojnog tima je SF )
<vrodic> da im damo jasnu sliku kako da i oni sami mogu biti produktivni
<vrodic> i nakon toga "uzivamo" u civilizaciji
<vrodic> to je ono sto ja placam porezom, civilizaciju
<jelly> vrodic: cak i kad probres onih 3/50 ljudi koji su se javili na natjecaj i zadovoljavaju uvjete, moras ih poducavati 6-12 mjeseci, to je normalno
<ivoks> vrodic: nikad u povijesti covjecanstva ljencine nisu bolje zivjele
<vrodic> ivoks: to je super :) 
<BotaniCar> Meni je uopce bedasto da svi moraju raditi. OK; robotiziraj sve sto mozes, daj svima da imaju struju,vodu i hranu - ako hoce , nek svi budu slikari,meni ne smeta.
<ivoks> vrodic: nije, jer oni koji rade za njih se ubijaju od posla
<vrodic> BotaniCar: otprilike
<jelly> BotaniCar: moze, ali zabrani im da imaju vise od 2 djece.
<ivoks> kad ubijes produktivne, ljencine te nece spasiti
<BotaniCar> ivoks: mene osobno smeta kaj se "lomim" od posla, a mama mi svejedno ima penziju od koje jedva zivi 
<BotaniCar> jelly: to su kinezi probali, nije da im ide :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: ide im, bolje nego indijcima
<ivoks> BotaniCar: zbog poticaja ljencinama :)
<vrodic> ivoks: ne slazem se, ljudi su inovativni baz zato sto su ljeni. nebi automatizirali toliko toga da nisu :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: poticaji idu ljencinama koji 'rade' u drzavnim parainstitucijama, ne zbog naknada nezaposlenima ( IMO )
<ivoks> nije to zbog ljenosti, vec zbog profita
<vrodic> (lijeni)\
<ivoks> BotaniCar: nisam ni mislio na naknade za nezaposlene
<vrodic> sorry, ja kad pisem skriptu da ne moram nesto rucno svaki dan, ne radim to nuzno zbog profita :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: istina, iako,ako se sve automatizira, resursa i dalje ima da ne bde nitko gladan,tak da .. 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: mislio sam na poljoprivredu prvenstveno
<vrodic> nego da imam vise vremena za ostalo
<BotaniCar> ivoks: na sto si mislio ?
<vrodic> da, vrijeme je novac, yadayada
<jelly> BotaniCar: ako do toga ikad dodjemo
<vrodic> ali ja to vrijeme radije koristim za citanje, ucenje neceg sasvim novog itd. i ne radim si planove kad ce mi se to isplatiti
<BotaniCar> jelly: da, no rasprava je pocela temom "roboti buju nam zeli posel" pa sam to uzeo kao zadano
<jelly> BotaniCar: roboti ce ti uzet posal, a ti budi gladan
<BotaniCar> jelly: e, to je to ! Bit cu gladan (u ovom setupu) sa i bez djece 
<jelly> zasto bi tebi vlasnik robotizirane tvornice dao dio profita
<vrodic> jelly: zbog poreza koji mora placati!
<vrodic> zbog niceg drugog
<jelly> ak imas srece, dobis otpremninu pa se preeduciraj
<vrodic> a ako nemas, tko te jebe
<jelly> exactly
<jelly> snadji se druze
<vrodic> ipak, danska, svedska, australija, kanada, sve imaju bolje programe od nas za nezaposlene
<vrodic> i sustave pomoci
<jelly> i manju nezaposlenost
<vrodic> a anarhokapitalisti bi htjeli i to razmontirati i tvrde (bez pokrica) da 100% privatno vlasnistvo automatski donosi blagostanje
<ivoks> anarhokapitalisti
<vrodic> da monopoli ne mogu postojati bez drzave
<ivoks> ijoj...
<vrodic> i slicne gluposti
<ivoks> cim cujem da se netko razbacuje frazama 'povampireni', 'neoliberalnoanarho' i slicno
<vrodic> i to je da americka "desnica" koja ima i kod nas
<ivoks> odmah prestaje razgovor :)
<BotaniCar> Sve je ovo pusta prica dok se ne odmaknemo od zelje za jos. jelly me dobro pitao - zasto bi onaj koji ima dao meni koji nemam. I sad ja ne mogu parirati s "zasto ne" jer ce mi svatko reci "je, ja sam se za to znojil, odjebi" .. 
<vrodic> ali anarhokapitalisti postoje :D i austrijanci (skola ekonomije)
<BotaniCar> nema veze sto je visak onog koji ima daleko veci od onog sto ce mu ikad trebati, on ne da
<vrodic> klasicna lijeva pozicija je da tome povecas porez, ova free market pozicija je da to ne smijes napraviti
<BotaniCar> vrodic: si siguran da austrijanci postoje ? :D
<vrodic> da su porezi "coercive" i da su kao takvi nemoralni
<vrodic> BotaniCar :http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Austrian_School
<BotaniCar> vrodic: trout-slapni me kad zajebajem, ne moras linkati wiki :)
<vrodic> ma ne, wiki je super
<jelly> vrodic: austrijanci su teorija propala jos u 20. stoljecu, AFAIR
<vrodic> jelly: ma zive oni jos po svuda, pogledaj mises.org, i jos masu drugih think tankova
<jelly> srecom imam posla
<ivoks> bas
<vrodic> sorry na gubitku vremena :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> osim sto se bave thinkanjem, sto su jos think tankovi napravili?
<ivoks> :)
<vrodic> politickim aktivizmom, to je cilj
<ivoks> aha...
<ivoks> nametnici
<vrodic> ne nuzno
<vrodic> cesto su to upravo poduzetnici kojima je mrsko placati tako puno poreza :)
<vrodic> evo recimo jedni nasi: http://iustitia.hr/en/
<BotaniCar> http://iustitia.hr/hr
<jelly> jah, ti bi htjeli zdravstvo po USA mjeri
<BotaniCar> IUS je ok, fakat, imaju svaceg u grupaciji
<ivoks> jelly: nemoj tako, oni su mislioci
<ivoks> jelly: oni se nalaze i diskutiraju
<ivoks> njih 5 ce doci s idejom koju ce svijeli svijet prihvatiti
<jelly> privatizacija je nužna za razvoj konkurencije u području osiguranja zdravlja, 
<jelly> mirovine i za slučajeve nezaposlenosti, a osobna odgovornost jamstvo da će pojedincima 
<jelly> njihove specifične potrebe u području socijalnih osiguranja biti učinkovito i kvalitetno 
<jelly> zadovoljene.
<vrodic> ivoks: nije to njihova ideja, nego hayek, nozick, schumpeter, mises. to su njihovi filozofi i ekonomisti. educate yourself ! :)
<jelly> ivoks: to sam zadnji put cuo u Ender's Game
<ivoks> vrodic: ti si brainwashed :D
<ivoks> vrodic: ideje se ne usvajaju, one se namecu
<ivoks> zakoni prirode
<jelly> ivoks: dok su ovi gore ratovali, ovi na planeti su zakljucili da je enderov buraz od 15 godina stvarno pametan i izabrali ga za diktatora svega
<vrodic> a jesus, pa nisu ih ovi i iustitie izmislili
<vrodic> izmislili te ideje mislim
<jelly> [ObXkcd]
<jelly> http://xkcd.com/635/
<ivoks> http://cdn-2.lifehack.org/wp-content/files/2012/03/shutterstock_37332577.jpg
<jelly> ooh, pazi ovo
<ivoks> http://sd.keepcalm-o-matic.co.uk/i/keep-calm-and-start-working-1.png
<jelly> - strogo pratiti rad sudaca, uz otpuštanje korumpiranih i sporih sudaca te 
<jelly> zapošljavanje sudaca iz država s dugom tradicijom vladavine prava
<ivoks> ovo sam trazio
<ivoks> http://sd.keepcalm-o-matic.co.uk/i/stop-slacking-and-start-working.png
<ivoks> jelly: zakon :)
<jelly> ček da vidim dal ima
<jelly> - uzgojiti ergelu ponija za svako dijete u Hrvatskoj
<ivoks> jednoroga!
<vrodic> jelly: od kud to? :)
<ivoks> ahahaahahahahahaha
<ivoks> vidis, rekao sam
<ivoks> disconnected from reality
<jelly> vrodic: iz programa justicije
<ivoks> vrodic: ponies!
<vrodic> jesam rekao da su ludi
<vrodic> :)
<vrodic> e to su ljudi koji brane slobodno trziste kod nas
<vrodic> a i ivoks bi im mogao biti simpatizer :D
<ivoks> jelly: kaj mislis, jel skuzio?
<jelly> pa valjda je...
<ivoks> mislim da nije
<vrodic> tko ja? :D
<vrodic> sve ja kuzim :D
<jelly> ne volim pričati u trećem licu... osim o MMiketu
<vrodic> ali postoje i ozbiljni kriticari
<vrodic> i ozbiljni reformatori
<ivoks> 15:44 < vrodic> jesam rekao da su ludi
<ivoks> nije skuzio
<vrodic> kaj?
<ivoks> ponies
<vrodic> a misa mu
<ivoks> to je izraz
<ivoks> kada netko zeli nesto nemoguce, onda ga se pita 'zelis li uz to jos i ponija?'
<vrodic> aha, sorry
<ivoks> with rainbows and unicorns
<vrodic> kuzim, fora ja biti cinican/funny
<ivoks> da
<vrodic> ali ivoks, to su ljudi koji se u HR bore za manje poreze
<vrodic> nama bas puno drugih
<ivoks> manji porezi sami po sebi nisu super
<ivoks> ja radje placam porez kakav placam sad, ali da se novac trosi za jebeno brzi razvoj drzave i drustva
<ivoks> bez poreza nema razvoja
<ivoks> veliki porez = vise za socijalu
<ivoks> problem je sto oni koji rade na tom '=' su totalni kreteni
<vrodic> da
<ivoks> pogotovo trenutna garnitura; ti si ni ne bi znali wc organizirati
<vrodic> jedino rjesenje za to je imati bolje politicare ili outsourceati odluke negdje gdje su bolji
<vrodic> zato zelim i vise EU federacije
<vrodic> ali to ce naravno desnicari po svuda interpretirati kao unistavanje suvereniteta i tako
<ivoks> nije EU carobno rjesenje
<vrodic> naravno da nije
<ivoks> vrodic: zvucao bi puno pametnije kada ne bi bio toliko ideoliziran na ljevicare i desnicare ;)
<ivoks> ako mene pitas, svatko tko se danas etiketira kao ljevicar ili desnicar je - debil
<vrodic> ivoks: mozda.
<ivoks> i jedni i drugi imaju dobre i lose vrijednosti
<vrodic> reci mi jednu dobru stranu svakog od njih
<vrodic> tipicnog ljevicara i tipicnog desnicara
<ivoks> ljevicari vole uzivati u onome sto drugi naprave
<ivoks> desnicari vole stvarati vrijednosti za druge
<BotaniCar> Ja bi dva delfina :) 
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> Enivej, jelly: rekao si 'to sam zadnji put cuo' .. as in, naisao si na audio book, ili je film snimljen ? Reci  mi da je Enderova igra napokon snimljena 
<vrodic> kuzis da je to interpretacija koja pase desnicarima?
<ivoks> vrodic: naravno, kuzis da te prcam?
<vrodic> ja kao ljevicar jako jako jako volim raditi stvari za druge
<vrodic> ali ja sam bio ozbiljan :D
<ivoks> poanta je da je to sve isto
<jelly> BotaniCar: ok, citao.
<BotaniCar> Darn
<jelly> BotaniCar: film izlazi 01.11.2013.!
 * BotaniCar drzi fige da nema prevelika ocekivanja
<jelly> ima trailer
<BotaniCar> Woah ! odem youtubat, makar otkaz dobio :)
<vrodic> ivoks: ako te ne zanima politika, onda da, sve je to isto :)
<jelly> inace, nisam znao, autor je grdi, hardcode homofob
<BotaniCar> ( Offtopic: ja tak je*eno volim nmap ) :)
<BotaniCar> ahahahaha :) 
<jelly> vrodic: sve je to isto.
 * jelly hides
<vrodic> nema veze, ote radit, idem i ja :)
<ivoks> razlike izmedju ljevicara i desnicara danas su 'mi bi X danas', a drugi 'mi bi X sutra'
<ivoks> i onda se tjedan dana svadjaju kada ce
<vrodic> SDP/HDZ ne predstavljaju na dobar nacin te razlike, ali opet, wikipedija pomaze
<ivoks> vrodic: vidim da si poceo citati wikipediju
<ivoks> vrodic: nemoj si utvarati kako drugi ne poznaju politiku
<vrodic> jos prije 10tak godina
<vrodic> ok
<vrodic> htio bih ozbiljno raspravljati, a ti me zezas
<BotaniCar> jelly: ako su 'erisona Forda upregnuli, brijem da ce film morati biti dobar :) 
<vrodic> ja hocu ozbiljnu kritiku
<jelly> sdp i hdz su manje razliciti u praksi od one dvije stranke u US
<vrodic> da
<vrodic> iako se republikanci medju sobom kolju tako da nije uvijek jasno sto oni zastupaju
<ivoks> tsigh...
<BotaniCar> ceksec, pardon kaj padobraniram, ali ne vidim razliku izmedju HDZa i SDPa , kakve god programe prezentirali, to je jedna velika nakupina majmuna koji skupa jedu i piju, i voze isti film u praksi . 
<vrodic> nekad je to slobodno trziste, manji porezi , nekad je to samo USA/obitelj/svete vrijednosti
<ivoks> ode frend iz cisca u neku indijsku kompaniju
<ivoks> vrodic: ljevicari su uglavnom za vece poreze jer zele veca socijalna prava
<BotaniCar> ivoks: usr'o se kad je procitao negdje da je SDN 'CISCO killer' :) 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: sumnjam, covjek je prakticki izmislio SDN
 * jelly jos ne zna sto je tocno SDN
<ivoks> cisco je prvi krenuo s time...
<BotaniCar> "software defined networking", za sad jos nista 
<jelly> to mi zvuci kao cloud
<BotaniCar> meni zvuci kao magla :)
<ivoks> znaci da ti softver on-fly konfigurira switcheve
<jelly> to vec sad imam...
<vrodic> BotaniCar: ipak radije glasam "protiv" za SDP nego da dam glas onima koji stoje iza lopovstina, homofobije, zatucanosti
<vrodic> ali da bi bolja opcija bila odlicna, naravno da bi
<ivoks> SDN ima smisla s VM-ovima, ostalo tak...
<BotaniCar> vrodic: stari moj, na svakim izborima na kojima se glasa 'protiv' neceg, umjesto 'za' nesto, meni srce place
<jelly> pri cemu je "softver" Net::Telnet::Cisco skripta ;-)
<ivoks> vrodic: lopovstinu i zatucanost mozes vezati i za SDP
<ivoks> jelly: openflow tocnije
<ivoks> vrodic: ti ocito nemas pojma sto su SDP i HNS radili po Zagrebu svih ovih godina
<obruT> jelly: jel imas Net::Telnet::Cisco::79xx ? :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: pricao sam nedavno s hardware managerom jednog veceg provajdera oko SDN-a, frajer mi je kratko rekao 'nemamo nit cemo imati' :) 'fkors, oni bas ne virtualiziraju, pa to mozda opravdava tako rezolutan stav
<ivoks> evo, meni direktno su maznuli skoro pola milijuna kuna
<obruT> da ne radim upravo to uzalud :)
<obruT> odnosno, meni treba python verzija :)
<jelly> obruT: ak ima IOS, radi
<vrodic> ivoks: mozda, ali nadam se ipak ne u tolikoj mjeri. biram one za koje smatram da ce napraviti manje stete, ali ipak kad cujem da su pustili Rakara da neke stvari sredi, kad cujem Parića i neke priče o eHrvatskoj koje ne bi trebale biti samo magla, ipak mi bude malo drago (mozda sam naivan i nikad nista ne bude od toga, ali dosadno mi je biti cinican tako)
<jelly> obruT: Net::Appliance::Session umjesto gornjeg da koristi ssh kao wrapper.  A za python sorry, ne znam
<ivoks> vrodic: FYI, prvi koji je trazio open source u drzavi je bio HSP
<ivoks> vrodic: jos dok je Tudjman bio ziv
<BotaniCar> vrodic: i kaj ti imas protiv moje homofobije ? Tvoja liberalnost i njeno javno izrazavanje su ok, a moja homofobija nije ? :)
<jelly> zabrinjavajuce je stanje kad je HSP the sane option
<BotaniCar> :D
<vrodic> ivoks: da, sjecam se...
<vrodic> kako se zvao taj lik
<ivoks> vrodic: a kada je SDP preuzeo vlast, sto se desilo?
<vrodic> ma znam
<ivoks> onda ne kenjaj
<jelly> BotaniCar: mrzim homofobe, tjeraju me da idem na referendume bezveze
<ivoks> svi se oni kunu u isto
<ivoks> HDZ je donio i dokument
<vrodic> ali ne zelim tvrditi da su svi oni isti, i da u cijelom SDPu/HDZu nema niti jednog postenog covjeka
<ivoks> 'drzavna strategija' il kak se vec zvalo
<hrvojem> jelly: btw jesi citao i ostale knjige? ili samo endera
<ivoks> jelly: bas, sve to vec postoji u zakonu
<ivoks> kojeg je ljevicar potpisao i ozakonio
<jelly> hrvojem: procitao sam tu seriju i alvin the maker
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> da je brak institucija zene i muskarca
<vrodic> velim, dosadno je samo jamrati protiv sranja, postoje lijepe inicijative, bile su predstavljene na ovogodisnjem DORS/CLUCu
<hrvojem> jelly: one 4njige s enderom? a ovo peter-hegemon?
<BotaniCar> jelly: ali , koliko god smo grozni i smrdimo, natjerali smo ljude da se izjasne za nesto, koliko god nebitno i glupo bilo ! :)
<vrodic> ali valjda je tako lakse, jamrati i ne cinit nista :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: i kapa dole ako izlazis, kako se god izjasnio
<SilverSpace> politika vun iz moje hiže
<ivoks> vrodic: diskutiranje u bircu nece nista napraviti; rad hoce
<jelly> hrvojem: nisam jos stigao ni shadow ni petera (nisam ni znao da ima ovo zadnje!)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: stari su grciimali jedan naziv za indiferentne prema politici, danas se smatra uvredom :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: da, oni hipiji sto su protiv evrope nisu ni toliko postigli
<BotaniCar> jelly: da :( 
<vrodic> ivoks: diskutiramo da se informiramo o saznanjima, zato sam i poslao onaj link sa robotima u naslovu
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol
<BotaniCar> vrodic: onaj si link poslao jer si trol ! Takes one to know one :)
<vrodic> BotaniCar: sta je trollasto u linku? 
<hrvojem> jelly: sorry mislio sam na shadow of the hegemon i taj serijal
<hrvojem> iako sam nest citao da Card pise i dalje prequele 
<BotaniCar> URL je nevin, no vrijeme i nacin prezentacije, kao i komentari poslije cine jednu trolastu cjelinu :) Kuzim te skroz, kod nas ne mozes od nikog nista pametno cuti ako ga prvo ne natjeras da se posvadi s tobom :)
<vrodic> ok :)
<hrvojem> tj ovo https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadows_Alive
<jelly> bes to sve, nek meni neko objasni kako da dodam header X-SMTP-Authed-As: username u postfixu, ali samo ako mail ide na jednu odredjenu domenu
<jelly> kad vec #postfix nece
<BotaniCar> http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Po%C5%A1evnica
<BotaniCar> Poševnica ! 
<obruT> BotaniCar: perverznjaku
<jelly> BotaniCar: a désna pošévnica?
<jelly> I došla je noć ili žalost / Na nebo, na zemlju i na me / I videl sem vsigde po svetu / Ciklame, krvave ciklame.
<BotaniCar> !!
<jelly> ta je bormes leva
<BotaniCar> Sva ova wiki pejstijana me podsjetila kak su me nedavno je*ali da dignem jednu wiki instancu  .. i krenem u pripremu, vrag mi ne da mira i pogledam da slucajno vec nema nekaj takvo .. naravno da je bilo, i tak lepo napravljeno da je milina :) 
<SilverSpace> danas je moderno im neku fobiju
<jelly> BotaniCar: popi si ginko
<BotaniCar> Ja ? Ili da Narucitelju poklonim paket ? :D
<BotaniCar> fakat nema nikaj na guglu za ovo s postfixom :) Zakaj ti to treba ? 
<jelly> mislio sam da si vec od prije instalirao
<BotaniCar> nene, za trecu stranu, nisam bio precizan
<jelly> moram proslijediti informaciju o tome koji je korisnik na sljedeci server u nizu
<jelly> (sljedeci server je skatulja koja ce na osnovu toga znati ko smije a ko ne smije raditi nesto)
<jelly> e sad, ima smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header al ja ne bi tu informaciju bas svakome dao
<jelly> nego samo za mailove koji idu na skatulju (tj. na jednu određenu domenu)
<BotaniCar> kuzim , koji si SASL implementirao ? 
<jelly> cyrus za sad
<jelly> iako sam ovaj tjedan slozio i davkot, pa cu mozda prebacit
<ivoks> dovecot je ok
<ivoks> nikad problema
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: radijator damjeftino 28 rebara za 400kn
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: bacio sam shogoru na skype, ako javi da treba, dam mu tvoj broj ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: moze ali to sve tek za tjedan dana 
<jelly> ma, dovecot mi je na drugom stroju pa bi socket morao ici preko mreze, taj dio mi se bas ne dopada
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ok
<ivoks> jelly: pa samo za auth?
<BotaniCar> jelly: da, interesantan problem, sve sto vidim nudi da druga skatulja ne prihvaca header od bilo koga, a ne da saljes samo odabranima 
<jelly> ivoks: da.
<SilverSpace> grmi 
<ivoks> jelly: pa nije to tako strasno
<jelly> ivoks: cleartext protocol :-|
<obruT> kad se vec spominju wikiji :) jel ima tko za preporucit nekakav mali, PHP/MySQL bazirani wiki koji je lako integrirati u postojeci sajt (barem sto se tice autentikacije/autorizacije)... ne mora imati ne znam kakve feature, koristio bi se samo kao intranet aplikacija na postojecem sajtu...
<jelly> jes na istom segmentu, al opet
<jelly> obruT: kaj ce ti mysql i php, uzmi perl i git/svn!
<dodobas> obruT: dokuwiki... no mysql needed
<jelly> (ikiwiki)
<BotaniCar> obruT: pa ni klasicni wiki/mediawiki/kajaznam_kaj nije tak grozan, ocas si gotov
<ivoks> jelly: pa to se da srediti
<jelly> (ikiwiki je jedini palindromski wiki)
<obruT> dakle, hosting na kojem je postojeci sajt ima php/mysql... ne bih isao sa solucijom da se koristi filesystem, radije bih u bazu da mi ovi neki drugi koji imaju isto pristup hosting accountu ne naprave kakvu pizdariju...
<jelly> ah.
<vrodic> mediawiki
<vrodic> nije tesko instalirati, autorizacija se da sredit, ali provjeri
<obruT> stvar ne bi bila dostupna izvana uopce, samo ekipa koja bi se autenticirala na postojecem sajtu bi mogla doci do wikija
<obruT> hvala svima... bacicu pogleda na mediawiki
<vrodic> to je ono sto pogoni wikipediju
<vrodic> modularno je i barem debianu/ubuntu paketi su ok
<vrodic> *debian
<obruT> nadam se da se moze rucno slozit da samo spicim skripte u neki direktorij
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/AQp6oD
<vrodic> obruT: moze, samo procitaj dokumentaciju, nije veliko
<jelly> bas se zamracilo
<dodobas> obruT: btw... baza je samo apstrakcija za filesystem, ju no...
<obruT> vrodic: budem da
<vrodic> jelly: proci ce brzo: http://vrijeme.hr/aktpod.php?id=bradar&param=anim
<jelly> dobro, jer mi shef nije dao da iduca dva sata radim od doma
<jelly> O:-)
<obruT> dodobas: :) dakle, ovo je na nekom 10-tom hosting serveru na kojem ja imam najobicniji account i imam jedan direktorij za svoje fajlove i svoju bazu... osim mene tome ima pristup jos N meni nepoznatih ljudi, nekak sam, sta ja znam, sretniji da mi to bude u bazi, a ne na FS-u
<dodobas> fajl je fajl...
<obruT> al taj fajl nebreju obrisat :)
<obruT> ak je, je li, u mysql bazi :)
<jelly> obruT: ak mogu procitat dbconfig.php sa fajlsistema...
<obruT> mogu, ali sumnjam da "greskom" procitat dbconfig, spojit se na mysql server i droptnut bazu :)
<vrodic> dakle nisu maliciozni, nego samo tupavi mozda
<obruT> to je ekipa iz planinarskog drustva, a AO ima svoj poddirektorij... a ne bih sad o strucnosti glavnih web admina drustva :)
<obruT> nisu maliciozni, ali onak, dogodi se ponekad pizdarija
<obruT> cak su muvali sajt da meni nisu nist rekli :P
<SilverSpace> danas je moderno im neku fobijuhttp://www.24sata.hr/zanimljivosti/tko-ne-pokupi-izmet-ljubimca-taj-mu-izmet-postom-stize-kuci-318103
<SilverSpace> to 
<SilverSpace> ne mogu kvartom proci da ne ugazim u govno
<obruT> ja bi doticne natjero i da pojedu to govno
<obruT> u ponedjeljak sam tak fino razmazo govno kod zgrade da sam popizdio, a zurio na neki sastanak
<obruT> u utorak je cura razmazala govno pred firmom
<obruT> mislim da znam sto znaci "lijeva ko iz kabla"
<SilverSpace> hm bas me zanima gdje su zaglavili netjak i sestra bez kisobrana otisli u setnju
<obruT> frend je otisao s bajkom na Sljeme :)
<obruT> nadam se da ovo sto je sad sijevnulo nije zavrsilo na njegovom biciklu
<jelly> *krghhh*
<obruT> mogo bi ja skomitat danas napisane stvari :P
<jelly> code monkey think "maybe manager Rob write the goddam login page himself"?
<MmikePoso> o srce ti
<MmikePoso> spraktam
<ivoks> kaj kisa pada? :]
 * ivoks mijenja krov na viksi :)
<SilverSpace> kaj si podigo jos jedan kat :)
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> brinem za drustvo pa se rjesavam salonita
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/nik-titanik/dnevni/2540
<ivoks> to bacam u more, a stavljam novi ekoloski :D
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> ivoks: znaci vec si ozracen 
<jelly> salonit ~= azbest?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> nisam, problem je samo kada se mrvi
<ivoks> zato ga i mijenjam, da nemam to sranje
<ivoks> nije viksa, nego kucica uz viksu
<ivoks> gdje cu preseliti agenciju
<jelly> pise da se moze i premazati necim da se ne trusi
<jelly> "Danas ima više tvrtki koje prodaju različite premaze za azbestne ploče. Nerado dajem adrese, ali spominjem tvrtku Antigrafitni centar. Možete potražiti adrese ostalih na internetu. Proizvođači takvih sredstava, naravno, hvale svoje proizvode i neki daju garanciju od 20 godina za učinkovitost svojih premaza."
<SilverSpace> da nema frke ako se ne lomi i busi
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/foto-poplavljene-prve-vikendice-na-zelenom-otoku--svi-se-nadaju-da-dunav-nece-ici-preko-800-cm/1107044/
<ivoks> jelly: nije me briga; van s tim
<SilverSpace> Rekao je Karamarko Hrvatska će poplaviti :-) Čovjek je Nostradamus
<SilverSpace> lol
<jelly> BotaniCar: ima i http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Podpi%8Dje
<jelly> http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Podpi%C4%8Dje
<jelly> %$!#%
<igustin_> Hetzner kompromitiran? :-/
<igustin> MmikePoso: izdajico! pokvarenjače! prevarantu!
<MmikePoso> uh
<MmikePoso> najgore mi je kad seru po meni s osnovom :/
<MmikePoso> igustin: i, kak' je bilo? 
<MmikePoso> igustin: btw, sutra idem u istru
<MmikePoso> subota?
<igustin> nisi li rekao da ćeš doći jučer?!? :P :D
<igustin> na konfu, mislim
<MmikePoso> jesam :/
<MmikePoso> al' sam drzao interno predavanje na poslu i jos 101 sranje okolo, nije sanse bilo da se maknem
<MmikePoso> (dakako, ignoriram cinjenicu da sam i zaboravio)
<igustin> ...i da si rekao da ćemo se vidjeti, naći i popričati :P :D
<igustin> na osnovu 5+ istih situacija, ja zaključujem da ti mene mrziš i izbjegavaš namjerno :P :D
<igustin> sad bih ti dogovorio date na vrhu Učke, i ne došao :P :D
<jelly> dolazak biciklom?
<weshmashian> igustin: po tome mmike mrzi cijeli svijet :)
<igustin> :D
<igustin> onda mi je lakše, mislio sam da sam usamljen ;)
<igustin> (što ne znači da mu opraštam)
 * MmikePoso se ispricava
<MmikePoso> zaboravio sam :/
<MmikePoso> da nisam, javio bih ti da nebih nikako stigao
<igustin> MmikePoso: koštat će te čevapa ;)
<igustin> MmikePoso: za svaki put ;)
<MmikePoso> heh
<MmikePoso> to je namjanje sto mogu ponuditi :0
<MmikePoso> dobijes i besplatni postgres konzalting
<MmikePoso> za mysql ces ipak morati platiti! :)
<MmikePoso> waaaa, duga
<MmikePoso> odo doma
 * MmikePoso oso doma
<jelly-home> hm, jos godinu dana pa cemo imati kernel 3.14\
<Vjetar> bem ti Hetzner
#ubuntu-hr 2013-06-07
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<BotaniCar> Kaj si strgal vjetre ? 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: security breach u Hetzneru...
<BotaniCar> Pa, ocito nije u cijelom sustavu jer me nisu obavijestili o nicem 
<dodobas> imas li dedicated ?
<BotaniCar> da
<dodobas> hmm... onda ti jos nije stigao mail :)
<vileni> da, vidio i ja mail
<vileni> a cak i nisam tamo
<vileni> :)
<dodobas> http://jebo.me/pas/9
<BotaniCar> jok, nista ni slicno nisam dobio 
<BotaniCar> Uz to, "at the end of last week" .. cekali su 7 dana da posalju mail .. 
<BotaniCar> jelly: SLO wiki je zakon :) 
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/933978_4853416384723_1692385198_n.jpg
<vrodic> MmikeT: jes tu?
<Mmike> tu
<Mmike> bas ubijo query cache na 2 stroja, a na 2 ostavio upaljena, testa radi :)
<vrodic> jel vi koristite xtradb na mysql bazama?
<Mmike> pa sam te se sjetio
<Mmike> vrodic: jest, svukud
<vrodic> :)
<vrodic> ok
<Mmike> doduse, koristimo perconu
<Mmike> koja to ima 'ugradjeno'
<vrodic> ma bas citam o group commitu
<vrodic> no nije da mi je to neophodno ako nemam bin_log ukljucen
<vrodic> u xtradb su to stavili iz mariadb-a
<Mmike> a, ovisi
<Mmike> to je uvijek bed, jer, moze se desiti da ti stvar prdne taman prije nego sto se commit desio
<Mmike> tj, prije nego sto je stvar zapisana na disk
<Mmike> s druge strane, mi sync_binlog uvijek imamo ugasen
<Mmike> jer, kad to upalis, onda stvari postaju neupotrebljive
<vrodic> ma group commit je optimizacija koja je i dalje acid, samo na standard mysqlu ne radi bas brzo ako se koristi bin_log
<vrodic> tj log_bin :)
<Mmike> pa, nije bas durable
<vrodic> http://kristiannielsen.livejournal.com/12254.html
<Mmike> ti je slican drek k'o syncrhoneous_commit u postgresu
<vrodic> ovaj lik je napravio brzi group commit za mariadb koji je kasnije prebacen u xtradb
<vrodic> od percone
<vrodic> log_bin se koristi kad god koristis replikaciju, right?
<vrodic> aha, kuzim (citam taj mysql bug) mozda uz xtradb/ovaj group commit od kristiana i sync_binlog=1 bude upotrebljiviji?
<vrodic> tj, to je poanta tog patcha
<Mmike> dvojim
<Mmike> jer, ovaj radi fsync nakon svakog pisanja u binlog
<Mmike> pa onda ako pises jos po innodbu
<Mmike> imas jedan fsync za redo log, pa za doublewrite log, pa za xa drek, pa onda jos jedan za binlog
<Mmike> ako ti treba pouzdana i brza transakcijska baza, odes na postgres
<Mmike> mysql just dosen't cut it
<Mmike> s mysqlom koristis sync_binlog=0 (i tako je default) i innodb_trx_commit_drek = 0/2
<Mmike> i onda stvari lete
<Mmike> jos na slaveovima iugasis innodb_xa_stuff, pogotovo ako su read only
<Mmike> jer inace ne mogu pratiti mastera :)
<jelly> lete, ali zaboravi acid?
<vrodic> Mmike: ovaj link koji sam ti poslao govori da je mariadb ekipa to rjesila
<vrodic> da nema jedan fsync po svakom insertu, nego da se grupiraju
<vrodic> i da to radi sa binlogom i sync_binlog
<vrodic> i da onda je acid
<vrodic> ne bi se cudo da nije puno sporiji od sync_binlog=0
<Mmike> da, al' kuzis
<Mmike> ako ja imam 10 insertova/transakcija
<Mmike> koji se grupiraju
<Mmike> znaci da nakon prvog inserta i mog commita se u biti ne desi nista
<Mmike> i ako mi tad umre stroj
<Mmike> ostao sam bez te transakcije
<Mmike> ili krivo citam/kuzim?
<SilverSpace> dan
<vrodic> ali nitko ti ne garantira da su stvari commitane, osim ako si u transakciji
<vrodic> dakle i dalje si durable i consistent
<vrodic> ako radis commit na transkciju, onda se radi fsync
<vrodic> group commit to ne mijenja
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> kad kazem: INSERT INTO bla (a) VALUES (1);
<Mmike> to je transakcija
<Mmike> ako pisem po innodbu
<Mmike> bez obzira sto nisam rekao BEGIN; i END; oko toga
<Mmike> correct?
<jelly> samo ako je autocommit ukljucen u tom sessionu, zar ne?
<jelly> tak normalne baze rade
<Mmike> pa, ne
<Mmike> jedan insert = jedna transakcija
<jelly> ti u svom sessionu rondas ovo ono, i niko drugi to ne vidi
<Mmike> ok, imas pravo
<Mmike> ako nije autocommit ukljucen onda 10 insertova se komita tek kad zatvoris konekciju
<jelly> huh?
<Mmike> a, svaki zapis u innodb tablicu mora biti transakcija
<jelly> mislis, kad okines commit na kraju?
<Mmike> ne ide drugacije
<Mmike> sec
 * Mmike rereads
<hrvojem> Mmike: group commit grupira vise istovremenih transakcija
<Mmike> taj mysql je toliko usran i toliko krivo radi da onda ima svoju terminologiju kako to u biti treba
<jelly> sto su to "istovremene" txje
<Mmike> hrvojem: da, al' i dalje te transakcije moraju biti serijalizirane
<Mmike> i jedna mora maaaaaaalcice cekat na drugu
<hrvojem> it to radi ok
<hrvojem> groupcommit pazi na redosljed izvrsavanja
<Mmike> ne radi ok u praksi, imas slim chance da ce ti se transakcija sjebnit
<Mmike> samo sto ti mysql to nece rec, tj, u docsima to nigdje ne pise
<jelly> Mmike: ako rondaju po neovisnim podacima, teoretski ne moraju biti serijalizirane i moze se raditi reordering
<hrvojem> jelly: istovremene concurrent
<hrvojem> Mmike: prijavi bug, to bi bio prvi za group commit :)
<Mmike> jelly: teoretski :)
<Mmike> jelly: al' imas samo jedan transaction log
<Mmike> tj, innodb redo log
<Mmike> u koji se stvari zapisuju sekvencijalno
<Mmike> 'u koji' ili 'u kojeg' ?
<hrvojem> Mmike: procitaj http://kristiannielsen.livejournal.com/12254.html sva tri posta, zbilja je ok i detaljno objasnjeno
<jelly> Mmike: i tu valjda group commit moze zapisati N neovisnih txna odjednom
<Mmike> jelly: da, al' uvijek je jedan prvi a jedan zadnji
<Mmike> jedna, to jest
<jelly> nebitno
<jelly> jer su neovisne
<Mmike> bitno
<Mmike> jer kod group commita jedna moze cekati na group commit
<jelly> pa nek ceka
<Mmike> pa da, al' za to vrijeme je klijent dobio 'commit ok'
<Mmike> ili ako imas autocommit
<jelly> Mmike: nije
<Mmike> insert/update je prosao
<Mmike> ah, testiraj :)
<Mmike> pa vidi da je :)
<Mmike> to se u postgresu zove 'synchroneous_commit'
<jelly> ak dobije commit ok prije nego je commit prosao (grupiran ili ne), cijela stvar nema smisla
<Mmike> grupiranje transakcija tako da se manje fsynca
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> tj, ima smisla
<jelly> jedino logicno je da baza ne daje commit ok nikome ko je u grupi
<Mmike> ako ti podaci nisu jaaaaako bitni
<jelly> e jebiga sad
<hrvojem> ali ne radi tako, Mmike ne dobijes ok prije pravog commita
<Mmike> tj, ako si koristio myisam prije, onda ti podaci i tako nisu bitni
<Mmike> hrvojem: eh, onda krivo kuzim. cek, citam iznova.
<jelly> Mmike: onda ne govorimo o acid bazi nego igracki za djecu
<hrvojem> Mmike: group commit radi samo za XtraDB i InnoDB ne i za MyISAM
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> i onda kad sa myisama predjes na innodb, svi pizde jer je sporo
<Mmike> i onda upale trx_commit = 2
<Mmike> sto je i dalje pun kufer bolje nego myisam
<hrvojem> Mmike: mislim zbilja procitaj 3 posta, lik je sve dobro/detaljno objasnio
<Mmike> tako da je i group commit pun kufer bolje nego mysam
<Mmike> jer s myisamom trpas podatke - nekud :)
<Mmike> k'o mongodb :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: eto, citam
<hrvojem> Mmike: gle u perconi je to ukljuceno po defaultu od 5.5.18 i nije bilo niti jednog buga (ne znaci da ih nema)
<Mmike> a tu smo daklem
<Mmike> zato mi imamo toliko sranja od 5.5.18 
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> serem, naravno
<hrvojem> :P
<Mmike> hrvojem: ja sam to testirao davno, i to nije ok radilo
<Mmike> tj, je sa sync_binlog upaljenim
<Mmike> jer onda mysql koristi binlog da rekonstruira podatke u slucaju sranja
<Mmike> al' sa sync_binlog stvar radi toliko sporo da me sram
<hrvojem> nije radilo = smrdao podatke, ili nije radilo = radilo jako sporo
<Mmike> cak i ako binlog metnem na poseban disk
<Mmike> nije radilo = nema durabilityja
<Mmike> imam 10 klijenata na 10 servera koji rokaju podatke
<Mmike> onda iztekam server iz struje
<Mmike> i kad se upalim gledam kaj je zapisano
<Mmike> zadnjih gro transakcija ne postoji
<Mmike> isti kurac k'o s postgresovim sync_commitom
<Mmike> ako imas veliki workload i jako puno pisanja, ostat ces bez dijela podataka ako to upalis
<Mmike> ako ne zelis da ti se to desi, ugasi sync_commit
<hrvojem> binlog nema durability ili baza?
<Mmike> ili u mysqlu upali sync_binlog
<Mmike> btw, - zar je MariaDB transactional? Nije li to samo improved MyISAM?
<hrvojem> ne mariaDB nije storage engine
<hrvojem> mariaDB koristi XtraDB po defaultu, ali ima storage engine Aria (sto je malo boji MyISAM)
<hrvojem> pretpostavljam da mislis na to
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> al' je Aria i dalje non-transactional?
<hrvojem> mislim da da, nisam to testirao 
<hrvojem> mislim da ako ti tak sta treba mozda bolje koristiti cassandru (MariaDB ima to kao storage engine) ili tokuDB 
<Mmike> The idea is that when the system comes back up after a crash, crash recovery will go through the binary log. Any prepared (but not committed) transactions that are found in the binary log will be committed in the storage engine(s). Other prepared transactions will be rolled back. The result is guaranteed consistency between the engines and the binary log.
<Mmike> vish, mozda je tu bio bed (ili bud)
<Mmike> bug
<Mmike> da sam ja dobio 'ok' na prepariranu transakciju koja se rollbackala nakon crasha
<hrvojem> Mmike: prijavi, po mogucnosti da se moze reporoducirat :)
<hrvojem> mislim sigurno ce netko testirat i provjerit
<Mmike> hrvojem: tom ima bar 2 godine kako sam to probavao
<Mmike> isao sam mjerit dal' mysql moze biti brz kao postgres kod pisanja
<Mmike> i moze, kad pise u myisam :)
<hrvojem> hm? groupcommit je tek godinu i pol star :)
<Mmike> hm, neznam
<Mmike> moram iskopati te testove negdje
<Mmike> ugl, znam da nije radilo dok nisam rekao sync_binlog
<Mmike> a lik u ovom tekstu pise da je to blio potrgano
<Mmike> tak da, u biti, pitaj boga sto sam ja testirao :)
<Mmike> ugl, postgres je svaki put prezivio 'istekaj-me-iz-struje', dok mysql nije
<Mmike> cak i sa innodb_trx_commit=1
<Mmike> s tim da nije bed u diskovima, testirano na istom stroju
<Mmike> hm, ili je sa sync_binlog
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> pravo vrijeme za ponoviti test
<Mmike> ugl, postgres radi JEDAN fsync po transakciji, dok mysql radi 50
<Mmike> (ok, ne 50 al' bar 3)
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> cini se da sam ja krivo zabrijao
<Mmike> al to onda znaci da 'pull the plug' test bi morao raditi 
<Mmike> doduse, gotovo sam siguran da to nisam na perconi testirao nego na plain mysqlu :)
<Mmike> stvari koje percona radi sa mysqlom su prejebeno nevjerojatne
<Mmike> od drek proizvoda su napraivli skroz upotrebljivu stvar
<Mmike> i to ne pricam samo zato da mi hrvojem plati cevape :)
<Mmike> idem u ured
<Mmike> cu from there
<jelly> kiši kiša
<weshmashian> ja fino gledo kak ide preko dubrave, pa tu prek hiltona i onda dalje u tvom generalnom smjeru :)
<SilverSpace> prosla preko dubrave
 * weshmashian opet gleda kisu iznad dubrave
 * BotaniCar gleda u kisu koja pada po kozjaku i razmislja o kisi koja ostane iznad kvarta
<SilverSpace> sunce
<jelly> sunce kisa sunce kisa sunce, e pa dosta je vise
<BotaniCar> takje ! sutra vodim dete na kupanje, ima da bude sunce suncE sunCE suNCE sUNCE SUNCE SUNCEE SUNCEEE
<BotaniCar> zakaj izmedju pocetka ssh konekcije i 'daj password' prompta cekam 20 sec ? ( imam UseDNS off u ssh conf fajli )
<BotaniCar> messages i secure logovi ne govore nikaj pametno
<vrodic> hrvojem: vidim dosta replication related bugfixeva u mysql.com 5.5.32. jel percona koristi taj codebase ili?
<BotaniCar> trebal sam prije pitati, prije bi se i sam sjetio - trebalo je staviti "GSSAPIAuthentication=no"
<hrvojem> vrodic: ne zadnje sto je izaslo od percone je PS-5.5.31-30.3, ako se ne varam 5.5.32 je izasao prije dva dana
<hrvojem> treba nam ipak malo vremena da portamo sve feature ;)
<vrodic> ok, ma pitanje je u biti bilo dal percona tu ima neku drugu pricu, kad se radi o replikaciji, jer ovi bugovi mi i dalje izgledaju dosta ozbiljno
<vrodic> svaki minor release ima dosta scary-looking replication fixeva :)
<vrodic> tako mi se bar cini
<hrvojem> heh da, ima nesta bugova koji su popravljeni u odnosu na mysql, ali ne znam zbilja napamet
<vrodic> uglavnom cini mi se da cu replikaciju pocet trosit tek kad vidim par minor release-a bez velikih fixeva :)
<SilverSpace> kisa Kanada 
<jelly> di sta ko
<SilverSpace> f1 :)
<jelly> ah, trening
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: to mora da je centos, na debianu ne bi imao kerberos support instaliran po defaultu pa ti gasenje gssapi ne bi ne trebalo?
<obruT> s cim citate pdf-ove ? :)
<obruT> evince/nestodrugoopensource ili acroread ?
<obruT> ja se nekak naucio na evince zadnjih godina, no "listanje" casopisa mi nekak sporo, reko zbog slicica/cegavec, sad probao listati iste casopise na najjeftinijem tabletu, tamo leti sunce mu
<obruT> ocito zivim u zabludi vec neko vrijeme
<obruT> prije sam koristio xpdf, ne znam zasto njega vise ne...
<obruT> zanimljivo, xpdf mi se segfaulta...lijepo :P
<Vjetar> jutro obruT 
<Vjetar> monolog? :)
<obruT> ocito :)
<obruT> svadjam se sa softverom i samim sobom :)
<dodobas> obruT: mupdf ?
<obruT> dodobas: thanx, bacit cu pogled... za taj nisam ni cuo :)
<obruT> bome, brz je definitivno, thanx
<obruT> epdf mi uopce nist ne prikazuje :)
<obruT> zanimljivo je to, puno readera, neki se segfaultaju, jedni nist ne prikazuju, jedni su spori, jedni su kde (to je bug :) ) bazirani...
<obruT> i eto, mupdf cak i radi :)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-06-08
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro
<Mmike> igustin: ping
<igustin> Mmike: oj
<igustin> Mmike: di si?
<Mmike> oho
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> Dvori od Skrapi
<Mmike> ili od Skarpi
<Mmike> tako nekako
<Mmike> ugl, vele mi da je Pazin na 10 minuta od tu :D
<dzl-r_>  opa moze se                                                        
<dzl-r_> lokacija je uhm cuo sam za to
<jelly-home> .weather
<datase> jelly-home: weather <US zip code | US/Canada city, state | Foreign city, country>
<jelly-home> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase> jelly-home: The current temperature in Zagreb / Maksimir, Croatia is 25.0°C (2:00 PM CEST on June 08, 2013). Conditions: Partly Cloudy. Humidity: 41%. Dew Point: 14.0°C. Pressure: 29.96 in 1014 hPa (Falling). 
<kaktus_> civija sux
<MmikePoso> Flji Flja Fljo
<igustin> budz0r: ping
<budz0r> igustin: pong
#ubuntu-hr 2013-06-09
<jelly-home> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase> jelly-home: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 27.1°C (12:55 PM CEST on June 09, 2013). Conditions: Partly Cloudy. Humidity: 56%. Dew Point: 18.0°C. Pressure: 29.86 in 1011 hPa (Steady). 
<dodobas> yello
<SilverSpace> ops
<jelly-home> noops
<SilverSpace> http://25.media.tumblr.com/fe2adff673dceaaf36e3e2a5afc242e0/tumblr_mo3ak4N8DG1s643avo1_400.gif
<jelly-home> fejk, vec je imao 2/3 nafilano
<SilverSpace> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-06-02
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro
<vileni> jutr
<rut> dj
<calmpitbull> morgen
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<ivoks> morning
<drj_cro> jutro
<ivoks> tj jutro
<jaizza> kako bi rekao neuro: jutro je stanje uma
<ivoks> joj, ovi rbaovci
<ivoks> :)
<jaizza> ivoks: you rang?
<ivoks> necu jos dugo... ovo kaj mi je rba priustila prosli tjedan je za sud, al bit ce dovoljno samo otici u drugu banku
<jaizza> ivoks: do tell please
<ivoks> jaizza: dali su mi karticu koja nije radila, i jos rekli kako je kartica kompromitirana
<jaizza> kompromitirana?
<jaizza> :-D
<jaizza> kak si je kompromitirao?
<ivoks> tocnije, 30min prije nego sto trebam uci u avion, bankomat na plesu mi proguta karticu tvrdeci kako je kartica blokirana i da nazovem banku
<ivoks> kartica koju sam prije manje od 48h podignuo u heinzlovoj
<ivoks> i sada ju prvi put koristim
<jaizza> da nije tragično, bilo bi smiješno
<ivoks> i nazovem banku
<ivoks> i veli mi da je to blokirana kartica
<jaizza> kreditna?
<ivoks> reko nije to trebala biti blokirana kartica, kad ste mi vec skroz drugu blokirali i prerezali u banci
<ivoks> ova je bila sasvim nova
<ivoks> da skratim pricu
<jaizza> :-))))))))))))))))) joj sorry 
<jaizza> i?
<ivoks> nisu mi htjeli ni aktivirati kreditnu
<ivoks> tak da sam se ukrcao na avion bez ispravne kartice
<jaizza> grozno
<jaizza> ne znam kaj bih rekla
<jaizza> mijenjaj banku
<ivoks> pa sam hotel morao platiti karticom od firme, sto ce me porezna zajebavat
<jaizza> (makar ni drugdje nije puno bolje)
<ivoks> onda su me zvali dan kasnije
<jaizza> (kolko čujem)
<ivoks> iz rba
<ivoks> da je kartica bila kompromitirana i prije nego je izasla iz banke
<ivoks> na sto je moj zakljucak bio da sigurnosni sustav u rba ocito ne funkcionira
<BotaniCar1> Jutro, junacine
<jaizza> a kak je bila kompromitirana?
<ivoks> netko je popalio broj i pin
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: mrnjau
<ivoks> mislim, pretpostavljam
<ivoks> nisu mi htjeli reci detalje
<ivoks> uglavnom
<ivoks> boli me k.
<jaizza> ivoks: se sjećaš tko te zvao?
<BotaniCar1> Menjaj banku, iz protesta :) Nego, koliko vas ce ponistiti ugovor s mobilnim operaterom ? 
<ivoks> jaizza: vise njih
<ivoks> na kraju i neka faca
<ivoks> koja mi je rekla da joj se javim kad se vratim u hr
<jaizza> kak se zove faca?
<ivoks> nije bitno :)
<ivoks> uglavnom
<ivoks> boli me k.
<ivoks> :)
<jaizza> zakaj, zanima me da li je fakat faca ;-)
<BotaniCar1> Pretpostavljam da s svi upoznati s http://www.regos.hr/default.aspx?id=2288 ( mirovinski fondovi, blabla). U koji cete se  fond upisati ?
<ivoks> neki advisor expert
<BotaniCar1> Mislim, nigdje ne pise tko vodi te fondove, jel pao s marsa ili je iz struke, nish 
<ivoks> fondovi ostaju isti
<ivoks> uvode se samo kategorije
<ivoks> rizicna, normalna, kukavicka
<jaizza> ivoks: pa i do sad je bilo tako...?
<ivoks> ne, do sad si imao obavezni mirovinski fond
<ivoks> sad taj fond ima podkategorije
<jaizza> opla, kaj se mijenjalo?
<ivoks> gdje mozes birati rizicnost ulaganja
<jaizza> i? možeš birati u kojem ćeš držati mirovinu?
<BotaniCar1> jaizza: zaqto tu i pitam, pise samo da su se granulirali po rizicima, nista vise 
<jaizza> ali to je samo za 2. stup
<jaizza> ?
<ivoks> uglavnom, ako nista ne napravis, ostajes u b kategoriji koja je umjereno rizicna
<ivoks> da, 2. stup
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: sve ti vodi ista ekipa
<ivoks> za 1. te ionako nije briga, to nije tvoje
<BotaniCar1> ivoks: si uspio doci do informacije sto se desi ako sjebu u procjeni rizika i popuse paru ? Nema penzije ? :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: tako je
<ivoks> penzije nema i ovak i onak :)
<BotaniCar1> Nda, u stvari imas pravo, treba gledati kak ne uplaciavti ni u jedan :) 
<jaizza> ivoks: :-)
<BotaniCar1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=v2ssbgThljU
<datase> BotaniCar1: Title: RIO BRAVO My Rifle, My Pony, and Me/Cindy - Dean Martin, Ricky Nelson and Walter Brennan (legendado), Views: 2310468, Rating: 98.249274%
<jaizza> ajči pajči mi se
<BotaniCar1> Onda ne slusaj ovo kaj sam linkao :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: spremam se već neko vrijeme pogledati film ponovo
<jaizza> Najbolji mladi programeri na svijetu - oni iz MIOC-a 
<BotaniCar1> :) 
<jaizza> Tri hrvatske srednje škole bile su na prestižnom američkom natjecanju ACSL, na kojem učenici već više od 30 godina odomjeravaju znanje osnova informatike i vještine programiranja. Učenici zagrebačke XV. gimnazije vratili su se s odličjima. Prvo mjesto izborili su u nekoliko krugova natjecanja u konkurenciji timova vršnjaka iz 200 škola iz cijelog svijeta.
<BotaniCar1> Da nisu to Neuromancovi klinci ? Kaj nisu oni jos mali ? :D
<jaizza> neurovi su još u osnovnoj
<jaizza> kad sam ja tamo boravila, dečki su bili na Olimpijadi u Tokiu valjda (mrmlj, ne sjećam se), uglavnom donjeli zlato
<BotaniCar1> Fino godine lupaju, zaboravljamo stvari po malo ? :D
<jaizza> tako da MIOC ima tradiciju 
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: pak sam već to konstatirala
<BotaniCar1> Samo ponavljam, ako si zaboravila
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: vidim da i tebe lupaju kad ne pamtiš ;-)
<BotaniCar1> Eto, nikad zadovoljna </mitigation>
 * jaizza je uvijek zadovoljna
<jaizza> gdje me staviš, tu mi dobro
<jaizza> Prema istraživanju Wealth X-a u Hrvatskoj je 260 multimilijunaša, čije je ukupno bogatstvo 30 milijardi dolara.
<jaizza> fino
<BotaniCar1> Nisam ni znao da ja ili netko od susjeda imamo toliku paru :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: možda spavaš na parama ;-)
<jaizza> doslovno
<jaizza> :-D
<BotaniCar1> Kak spavam, mogao bi i na cavlima :) 
<jaizza> kinki!
<jaizza> mmmmmmmm otkrili su da se ne sexaju samo studenti
<jaizza> jebemti pa hoće nas skroz uništiti 
<jaizza> Krajem godine svi hrvatski ribari koji se više ne žele baviti gospodarskim ribarstvom moći će se javiti na natječaj Ministarstva poljoprivrede i budu li udovoljavali kriterijima, brod će im biti uništen, a oni će za to dobiti novac. Dio je to programa za koji je Hrvatska iz EU dobila 11,6 milijuna eura, od kojih je 4,7 milijuna eura namijenjeno scrapingu. Riječ je o uništavanju brodova kako bi se smanjila ribarska flota i spriječio prekomj
<BotaniCar1> Ja ne bi imao nish protiv da dobijem lovu za brodicu ( da ju imam) , treba se prebaciti u uzgoj, Jadran ce uskoro ionako izloviti, treba poceti raditi svoje. 
<jaizza> da, samo neće više domaći ribari loviti, već će doći koče iz EU
<jaizza> baš me zanima kak će raditi taj prevoditelj na skypetu
<BotaniCar1> Doci ce ionako, velim, vrijeme je za promjenu posla onima koji ribare
 * jaizza se pita kada je točno postala toliki pesimist
<BotaniCar1> Takva si se rodila, samo je trebalo vremena da izadje van :D
<jaizza> Istraživanje: Ljudi mogu bez seksa, ali ne i bez mobitela
<BotaniCar1> thus, mortalitet 
<ivoks> oh
<ivoks> ovo ide na facebook
<ivoks> http://image.dnevnik.hr/media/images/644x322/May2014/60955817-vesna-pusic-zoran-milanovic.jpg
<jaizza> aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 
<jaizza> Cinični ljudi izloženi većem riziku za razvoj demencije i srčanih bolestiCinični ljudi izloženi većem riziku za razvoj demencije i srčanih bolesti
<BotaniCar1> jaizza: de ponovi :DF
<jaizza> sam već dva puta
<jaizza> sad da smo u nekoj drugoj situaciji i da me nakon dva puta tražiš da ponovim... onda bi se dalo razmisliti
<BotaniCar1> Mislio sam da to stereoskopski tipkas, da imam osjecaj da je 3D ( /me vec stavio one naocale lude za vidzet 3D ) :)
<BotaniCar1> jaizza: ni ja ne mogu pojesti vise od dva kebaba :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: zamisli da si pojeo dvije palačinke
<jaizza> s nutelom
<jaizza> http://cnnphotos.blogs.cnn.com/2014/05/27/asexuals-tell-their-stories/?hpt=hp_t3&hpt=hp_c5
<jelly> jaizza: nutelom iz konzuma ili nutelom iz müllera?
<ivoks> mullera
<ivoks> ne mogu smisliti nutellu za hr trziste
<Mmike> ivoks, jad, tuga, cemer :/
<Mmike> sto je najgore, jebe se njima
<BotaniCar1> http://news.distractify.com/fun/bizarre/the-most-epic-text-pranks-of-all-time/?v=1
<Mmike> a mi, napacen narod, mi cemo patit jos malo, jer smo navikli
<jaizza> jelly: vele da je iz Italije najbolja
 * jaizza ne kupuje ništa u konzumu
<jaizza> (puke)
<jaizza> Preminuo maestro Miljenko Prohaska :-(
<Mmike> ja cu popizdit ak HDZ opet dobije
<Mmike> mislim, odbijam vjerovat da smo bas TAKVI majmuni
<jaizza> Mmike: to ti mogu odmah odgovoriti - jesmo
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> jutro
<jaizza> komad!
<SilverSpace> oj jaizza 
<SilverSpace> ;)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: pa falio si mi 
<ivoks> jesu ovi rack ormari standardizirani?
<SilverSpace> jaizza: kak falio? 
<SilverSpace> pa tu sam 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: je pa mene nije bilo
<jaizza> prek vikenda
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: kak mislis ponisti ugovor 
<SilverSpace> jaizza: aha :) 
<SilverSpace> jaizza: i kak je vrt proso jel bilo steca ili nesreca
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ne, nije bilo tuče kod mene (/me kuca u drvo)
<BotaniCar1> SilverSpace: sigurno si od pruzatelja usluge dobio SMS da se mijenjaju uvijeti poslovanja ( dobili su od drzave novi namet i delegiraju trosak na korisnike ) i da poslijedicno mozes raskinuti ugovor bez penala 
<BotaniCar1> ivoks: AFAIK postoje bar dva standarda ormara 
<SilverSpace> aha nije jos nis stiglo od vipa
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: ja si skroz razmisljam bacit ga u kontenjer
<Mmike> raskinut ugovor s vipom i uzet savrsenu tarifu! To bi bio poso :D
<SilverSpace> jebo telefon
<ivoks> BotaniCar1: zanima me dubina...
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kakva je to savsena tarifa
<ivoks> ne valja savrsena
<ivoks> ja sam odustao od iste
<jaizza> SilverSpace: hear hear
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj?
<Mmike> meni to zena ima
<Mmike> isti kufer ko ovo sto ja imam samo sto ima besple smsove i pozive, ja imam limit
<ivoks> Mmike: nemas 4g i prijenos podataka je losije kvalitete; tj., usluga je losija
<Mmike> ne znam za 4g, al' prijenos radi isto k'o i meni
<ivoks> npr., tamo gdje mi sad promet radi normalno, sa savrsenom je stalno pucao
<Mmike> nisam nikad imao bedova, tj, tamo de ne radi njoj ne radi nit meni 
<Mmike> recimo - na Hvaru :)
<ivoks> onda ok
<BotaniCar1> ivoks: kad sam zadnje izmjestao servere u salu do koje nisam imao fizickog pristupa , zamlio sam da poslikaju, posalju tehnicara s metrom i da mi to upareno dostave. Jer im je bilo komplicirano da mi posalju model ormara, pa si sam nadjem izmjere
<Mmike> jedini je bed sto nakon sto potrosis gigu prometa nemosh poslat SMS da ti ukljuce jos, nego moras pisat kurceve dopise
<ivoks> BotaniCar1: mene samo zanima stane li svaki 19" server u 19" ormar
<ivoks> vidim da imaju razlicite dubine
<BotaniCar1> ivoks: ne stane. 
<Mmike> ivoks, koju ti fatiru simas sad?
<Mmike> tarifu imas sad
<ivoks> Mmike: neku koje vise nema
<ivoks> a dobio sam i sms da im se javim
<ivoks> jer mi istice ugovor
<Mmike> a kak ti radi vipnet po svijetu, jesi imao kad di bedova?
<ivoks> nisam nigdje
<ivoks> jedino sam dobio veliki racun :)
<ivoks> mislim da cu sad prijeci na bez granica m
<ivoks> 100min prema ne-vip mi je i vise nego dovoljno
<Mmike> Meni jedino u Tanzaniji nije radio :) TMobile je radio, vipnet nije. 
<ivoks> to me vise ne muci, sad imam vodafone telefon koji koristim po svijetu
<ivoks> global.samsungtomorrow.com/?p=37149
<ivoks> ha
<jelly> 2.3 GHz Quad-core processor # wtf
<BotaniCar1> Kaj je "Tizen platforma" ? 
<BotaniCar1> Okljastrena "Citizen" platforma ?
<jelly> mozda je to po kineskim mjerilima, gdje 4 core po 550MHz = 2.2GHz
<jelly> tizen je jedan od onih alternativnih linux-based OS-ova za mobile koji niko ne koristi
<BotaniCar1> eo, bas guglam :) 
<BotaniCar1> Cek, to radi u paru s Google Play-em ? 
<jelly> unlikely
<BotaniCar1> Pih, teflon bez gugl pleja nije teflon ! 
 * jaizza se radije igra bez telefona
<vileni> jelly: zasto te cudi quad na 2.3?
<vileni> ima vise modela koji rade na toliko
<vileni> a zadnji oppo je i na 2.5 mislim
<vileni> tj ne oppo nego oneplus one 
<jelly> cudi me jer bi to pocluclalo bateriju dok velis keks
<jelly> pogotovo ak nije big.LITTLE
<vileni> pa moj je na 1.9, nema nekih problema s baterijom
<vileni> ne radi stalno na toliko, najcesce je na 800 ili manje
<BotaniCar1> Vi bas ne igrate 3d igre na teflonu ?! :) 
<vileni> a big.LITTLE neznam tko vise ima
<vileni> ne stignem ni na kompu bas igrati, gdje cu jos na telefonu :)
<jelly> BotaniCar1: uglavnom 2d ali i dalje cuclaju
<BotaniCar1> Samo u autobuseu / tamvaju se stignem igrati, no kak u njima provedem bar 2h dnevno i to zna izjest bateriju :D
<vileni> a to da
<vileni> ali ja kako vozim na posao, onda slusam audiobooks
<BotaniCar1> ocurec da mi je itekak bitno kak je izvedeno tih X.X GHz
<jelly> ak se ne igras, koji ce ti onda cpu na 2.5GHz
<vileni> pa bolje imati vise a da ti ne treba, nego manje a treba ti
<jelly> da, vise sati baterije
<BotaniCar1> Zato si ozenio prvu debelu kaj je htjela, vileni ? :D
<vileni> BotaniCar1: jos se nisam ozenio
<vileni> a cura sve mrsavija :P
<BotaniCar1> Al bush si zel neku deblju, ne ? Jer " bolje imati vise a da ti ne treba, nego manje a treba ti" :D
<BotaniCar1> Sve mrsavija ? Si ju upozoril da je sve manja sansa da joj prsten podash ? :D
<vileni> nije ti neka analogija, ona ima puno vise nego sto mi treba, u drugim podrucjima
<BotaniCar1> Cuj, ne mozes samo neke atribute gledati, a druge zanemariti ! 
<vileni> recimo da nema problema sa baterijama :P
<BotaniCar1> :))))
<vileni> s tobom je i prica o mobitelima perverzna
<vileni> jedino me cudi kako se jaizza nije jos ukljucila
<BotaniCar1> Zbog nje sam i zapoceo, da ne ispadne da ona otvara tematiku , ta ipak je dama :) 
<jaizza> baš sam krenula čitat i iznenadila se
<BotaniCar1> Tim da je stud kao vileni neozenjen, ili ?
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: nisam zagrižena što se institucija tiče
<Mmike> vileni, 'nema problema s baterijom' - naravno da nema kad imas akumulator u ruksaku cijelo vrijeme :D
<Mmike> jel' netko probao raditi stojecki?
<BotaniCar1> *dva akumulatora
<Mmike> http://www.varidesk.com/
<Mmike> npr
<jaizza> Mmike: probao raditi Å¡to?
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: radio sam stojecki samo kad sam morao uci u hladni dio sistem sale i prikopcati se na nesto. Ta, nisam lud ! 
<Mmike> naime, tu ekipa brije na rad stojeci
<Mmike> i sad kad malo citam/gledam, to opce nije losa brija
<BotaniCar1> El se moze taj desk podesiti da katapultira kolegin monitor ? :) 
<vileni> Mmike: pa mislio sam na stock bateriju, ovu ciglu sto nosim ne racunam :)
<Mmike> da mogu 40 miuta sjedit, 20 minuta stajat
<Mmike> a gledam onda, ima ekipe koja radi uz hodalicu/trcalicu (treadmill)
<BotaniCar1> Ima ekipe koja ce raditi u najbizarnijim uvjetima ( samo uvjetovanima) AFAIK, sto je perverznija radna okolina, to su argumentiraniji :) 
<vileni> to su u arsu testirali, pa nije bas nesto pomoglo produktivnosti :)
<Mmike> ha cuj, ak ti je 60% vremena sastancenje, zash nebi hodao dok sastancis?
<jaizza> Mmike: nama je službena preporuka poslodavca ustat se svakih cca sat vremena i prošetat se
<Mmike> velis, moraju formu zadovoljit :)
<BotaniCar1> Erm, i "preporuka" zakona o zastiti na radu za ljude na nasoj vrsti posla 
<Mmike> svakih 40 minuta bi trebalo se micat na jedno 10-15 minuta
<Mmike> pogotovo ak radis preko 8 sati u komadu
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> kak bi mi onda ovak krasne grudi izrazle? :)
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: zakon veli da jednom u 1h treba mrdnut dupe 5 min , zakaj zakon ne prati suvremene ergonomske prakse ?! 
<jaizza> sjedenjem bez dizanja izlažemo se riziku stvaranja krvnih ugrušaka, posljedično srčanog udara
<Mmike> Jel' kuzite sad zash rad stojecki ima smisla? : )
<BotaniCar1> Ne :) 
<jaizza> Mmike: nije poanta ni samo stajat, treba se kretat :-)
<BotaniCar1> Preferriam minimalni trud za sprecavanje oboljenja, a ne mazohizam poput X-satnog stajanja 
<BotaniCar1> Stoj ti samo 30 godina , do zamisljene pemzije - jel , pa cu ti se smijati ispucanim zilicama 
<jaizza> zato /me ponovo intenzivno razmišlja o teretani poslije GO
<jaizza> Nizozemci predstavili revolucionarnu vjetroelektranu za kućnu upotrebu
<BotaniCar1> A, ovakk se internet ubrza: https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/984126_10203191049448941_5644354495996673230_n.jpg
<ivoks> Å panjolski kralj Juan Carlos abdicirao!
<jaizza> Trijumf radikalne desnice i euroskeptika na nedjeljnim europskim izborima potaknuo je znanstvenike da još jednom pokušaju objasniti korijene ksenofobnih pokreta. Naime, istraživanja pokazuju da postoji snažna statistička povezanost između slabijeg uspjeha u obrazovanju i sklonosti predrasudama: dokazano je da je niži kvocijent inteligencije u djetinjstvu pouzdan pretkazatelj snažnijeg rasizma u odrasloj dobi, a slabija sposobnost apstraktnog 
<BotaniCar1> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/10418230_885092398183529_9165122050126825181_n.jpg # yeke yeke
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: grozno
<BotaniCar1> Ne volish moorey kantea ? :) IliKakSeVecPishe
<jaizza> prošlu nedjelju je bio dan ručnika
<ivoks> https://image-store.slidesharecdn.com/9f9904bc-d5b9-11e3-8371-12313b12a0ad-original.jpeg
<BotaniCar1> (y)
<BotaniCar> 45 godina Alana Forda :) 
<ivoks> dobili smo zahtjev
<ivoks> da se ukloni mail iz arhive ubuntu-hr mailing liste
<ivoks> i to ovaj:
<ivoks> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/pipermail/ubuntu/2006-February/000413.html
<ivoks> budz0r: ^
<budz0r> ivoks: 
<ivoks> proslijedio sam ti na mail
<budz0r> ok
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> Jutreko, mashinac ! 
<BotaniCar> http://www.iflscience.com/space/moon-gets-broadband-wireless-connection # yey , sad ce i na mjesecu imati brzi internet nego ja u Sesvetama ! 
<obruT> BotaniCar: lako za brzinu, interaktivni rad je spor :P
<BotaniCar> Da, brijem da ce latencija biti prevelika za igranje pucacina :)
<Mmike> obruT, 2 sekunde, kaj je to. K'o 1995toj :) 
 * Mmike bio frajer sa 14.400 modemom :) 
<obruT> ma i modemi su bili ok :)
 * ivoks je imao dva 14.400 modema
<Mmike> ivoks, ma
<ivoks> kad sam cuo za internet, otisao sam kupiti modem
<Mmike> ivoks, tko to hoce da se makne ono?
<ivoks> i onda ga spojio, win95 autodetect
<Mmike> ivoks, mislim, pa ono su postovi iz 2006te!
<ivoks> i veli windows da imam dva modema
<Mmike> a ti sav sretan, prodali ti dual-head modem :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa taj lik
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> imao sam interni modem
<ivoks> a nisam ni skuzio
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ti si bridgeao modeme prije nego su izmislili bridge ! :) 
<ivoks> mislio sam da je windows sjeban
<ivoks> presao na linux
<Mmike> ivoks, taj koji je postao to?
<ivoks> i ovaj isto veli, dva modema
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<Mmike> jel' rade jos uvijek te mailingliste/
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> budz0r, ?
<budz0r> Mmike: hej
<Mmike> djesi, micekica :)
<budz0r> Mmike: rade, samo nitko ne pise nista :D
 * Mmike nije nit znao da se to ima :D
<Mmike> to je prije mog vremena, reko bih :)
<infy-> hello hello 
<jaizza> Biste li ubili debelog čovjeka? knjiga je moralnih pitanja po istoimenom poznatom misaonom eksperimentu
<jaizza> > Kandidat za poslanika u nekom selu drži govor, pa kaže:
<jaizza> > - Do vašeg sela napravićemo asfaltirani put! Napravićemo i vodovod!
<jaizza> > Izgradićemo i školu!
<jaizza> > - Ali u selu nema dece!
<jaizza> > - I decu ćemo da vam napravimo!
<BotaniCar> Sounds legit
<SilverSpace> joj
<SilverSpace> imam americku vrecu za spavanje sa rukavima treba tko 
<SilverSpace> obruT: ^^
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: treba !
<SilverSpace> je malo teska
<SilverSpace> vojna
<obruT> to novo/rabljeno ? jel mozda gumirana odozdola ? i za koliko prodajes ? :)
<SilverSpace> da gumirana je rabljena
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma ne prodajem dajem
<SilverSpace> ja vise sigurno necu na logorovanje :)
<obruT> davaj :)
<obruT> udomice se sigurno
<Mmike> alo
<SilverSpace> fora je kaj noge mogu van 
<Mmike> ZASTO OPET RBA NE RADI?!
<obruT> znam tocno kakva je to vreca :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: super za ribiciju 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> mozes brzo istrcat iz satora
<obruT> ma super za spavanje na divljaka, kad murija dodje da mozes izvuci noge, ugrabit ruksak i zbrisat :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> LOL ! :) 
<SilverSpace> obruT: evo stavljam je na luftanje 
<SilverSpace> malo je modificirana doljni dio je na cicak
<SilverSpace> bila za ribiciju 
<SilverSpace> obruT: evo stavljena na luftanje i kad god naletis tvoja je 
<jaizza> ja ne znam kak bih spavala u vreći za spavanje
<obruT> SilverSpace: ok, iskoordiniracemo se :)
<obruT> jaizza: pa mozes bilo kako :) na ledjima, na trbuhu, na boku... :)
<obruT> iako okretanje zna nekad biti cudno :)
<jaizza> obruT: sad kad bih ti rekla koji je razlog gore rečenom bi me opet optužili da sam perverzna
<jaizza> pa bolje Å¡utim
<BotaniCar> Prvo je pomislila jel se mogu dvije vrece spojiti u mega-vrecu , da malo hopa-cupa :) 
<obruT> mogu
<obruT> ja to ponekad radim sa zenom, ali ne za hopa-cupa nego da bude toplije
<obruT> za hopa cupa se to malo drugacije rasporedi :)
<SilverSpace> mogu izralke
 * BotaniCar oprezno NE pita s cijom zenom obruT spaja vreche 
<obruT> BotaniCar: i bolje :)
<jelly> oho, prvi paket u squeeze-lts repou
<jaizza> eto ga, ne moram ja niš reći, BotaniCar uskoči rado
<Mmike> jelly, squeeze-lts?
<jaizza> spava mi se sve u 16
<SilverSpace> treba kome CD player linijski yamaha crni 
<BotaniCar> *spava mi se sve do 16
<SilverSpace> danas sam siroke ruke :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: jel primaš narudžbe možda?
<BotaniCar> Nisi sam danas, tebe su cijepili od skrtosti :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol istina nema tog kod mene
<SilverSpace> jaizza: uvijek ;)
<SilverSpace> jaizza: samo da me moram kopati i sljive brat
<jelly> Mmike: Debian 6, support do 2016.
<SilverSpace> da mrzim i sjeno skupljat :)
<jelly> Mmike: https://wiki.debian.org/LTS/
<Mmike> oho!
<jaizza> SilverSpace: eto ga na
<jaizza> odmah cijelu listu Å¡to nemere
<jelly> ha.  intel gpu doma podrzava compositing, al ak ukljucim compton ili nesto dobim kernel oops u roku dan-dva
<Mmike> jelly, ne rebootas dovoljno cesto
<jelly> Mmike: nikad
<BotaniCar>  http://gizmodo.com/new-method-of-quantum-teleportation-could-bring-us-a-qu-1583771236 # tko ono misli da ima brz internet doma ? Vidze sto nas ceka pod stare dane :)
<SilverSpace> jaizza: samo da znas :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: sam da mi dogovorimo jednom više tu pifu pa će dalje biti lakše ;-)
<Mmike> Na turskom se 'nema novca' kaze: "Para yok".
<SilverSpace> jaizza: sam da kisa prestane
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kakav je moto G
 * jaizza predviđa da će biti kišno ljeto u Zagrebu
<jelly> jaizza: pozlatilo ti se
<BotaniCar> coprnica, prestani
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ok; vise nego sam se nadao za te novce
<ivoks> prekjucer sam ga uronio u ledenu vodu
<ivoks> dva puta
<Mmike> jaizza, zakaj, al' zakaj, al' ZAKAJ je RBAov iDirekt tako OCAJNO spor?!
<ivoks> ledena voda = voda s ledom, ono, za sampanjac
<BotaniCar> because FUUUUUU
<Mmike> pa kaj imate 50.000 ljudi koji istovremeno klikcu po tome?
<ivoks> i dalje radi
<jaizza> Mmike: zato kaj je na Oracletu
<jaizza> :-D
<Mmike> kak jedan fakin youporn moze imat milione ljudi koji klikcu (a nemaju bas TAK puno servera!), a vi sa ovom sacicom ljudi nemrete?!
<jaizza> Mmike: i aplikacija nije u našoj domeni više
 * BotaniCar trazi neki zeroday koji bi onemogucio ikog osim mmikea da vrti paru kroz RBA sucelje 
<ivoks> nikad nije ni bila
<ivoks> to vam napravila firma koja je isti napravila i svim drugim bankama
<jaizza> ivoks: ?
<Mmike> pa na zabi nisam nikad imao takva usporenja
<ivoks> web interface
<Mmike> doduse, na zabi nemam poslovno bankarstvo
<ivoks> i aplikaciju
<ivoks> oni see... kak se zovu
<jaizza> ivoks: :D
<Mmike> ivoks, MlatimoMagluDebilima
<Mmike> tak se zovu
<BotaniCar> Oni se ne zovu, a kad ih i zoves, ne jave se :) 
<jaizza> ivoks: je imaš pravo, ja nemam pojma kaj koji kolege rade u firmi :D
<Mmike> na rkaju mi pauza za rucak nece bit dovoljna da si pisljivu placu isplatim!
<Mmike> igustin, kaj ti koristis za bamkarstvo poslovno, isto rba?
<jaizza> Mmike: aj prestat ću otpuštat tvoju konekciju s baze, sad će ti proć ;-)
<ivoks> ne mogu naci mail s podacima te firme
<ivoks> joj... :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: thx ok je znaci, a zasto si ga stavljao u ledenu vodu :)
<ivoks> asseco see
<ivoks> !
<jaizza> asseco nee :D
<ivoks> SilverSpace: zato kaj je toliko jeftin da sam mogao testirati radi li u ledenoj vodi
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> http://asseco.com/see/
<ivoks> ta ekipa
<ivoks> http://asseco.com/see/references/clients/
<ivoks> mislim, bas sve nase banke su na ovom popisu :)
<Mmike> jaizza, a pa jebem ti
<Mmike> jaizza, znam da seres, al'... fakat je poletilo sad :)
<jaizza> Mmike: ;-)
<Mmike> ivoks, kolega pornjavator radio u asecu, pa presao u pornjavu
<Mmike> pa ga potjeralo - sad radi u austriji i ceka da ode radit u svicarsku  :)
<Mmike> nije bio bas prezadovoljan
<jelly> #define potjeralo
<ivoks> Mmike: mene zanima kako to da ZaBa podrzava Linux, a RBA ne
<ivoks> iako im je aplikaciju radila ista firma
<ivoks> mislim, znam ja odgovor, ali eto...
<SilverSpace> http://hot.net.hr/zvijezde/zvjezdarnica/postoje-i-dekoltei-koji-zgrazavaju-evo-skolskog-primjera
<SilverSpace> ja nisam zgrozen
<Mmike> ivoks, ezaba poslovna podrzava linux?
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<Mmike> doduse, ne zelim u ezabu
<Mmike> to su isto pacjenti moroni retardirani
<ivoks> jaizza: kako se zove sef(ica) zagrebacke podruznice rba?
<Mmike> dvaput mi ukrali paru s racuna, drugi put me u nedozvoljeni minus natjerali i jos se natezem s njima da mi vrate makatu
<Mmike> kamatu
 * Mmike ce prec u HPB ili u PBZ
<ivoks> dvije najgore moguce opcije Mmike :)
<jelly> mmakata
<jelly> zasto je HPB najgora?
<Mmike> ivoks, zasto?
<Mmike> doduse, neznam za HPB, al sto fali PBZu?
<ivoks> pbz kasni s uplatama i isplatama
<Mmike> mislim, koje su opcije?
<Mmike> a RBA ne kasni? :))
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> mah, eto, sad si placu isplacujem, pa cemo bas vidjet kad cu ju vidjet u zabi
<jelly> ivoks: euro kasni do 1 dan
<ivoks> transakcije izmedju rba i ostalih banaka su instantne, ako platis do 14h
<jaizza> ivoks: kako misliš šef(ica) zagrebačke podružnice RBA?
<Mmike> nisu instantne nikad, sve ide kroz NKS
<ivoks> pbz kasni jedan dan, ako uplatis sve na vrijeme, inace 2
<ivoks> bar je tako prije bilo
<Mmike> ivoks, na hvaru nemam zabu, imam pbz, pa mi je to jedan od razloga glavni(jih)
<ivoks> jaizza: zanima me jedna osoba koju funkciju ima
<Mmike> ivoks, kud se ti planira smaknut?
<ivoks> neku englesku banku
<ivoks> sad mozemo bilo gdje :)
<jaizza> ivoks: ok? i dalje ne kužim pitanje bojim se
<Mmike> ivoks, nisi ti nit lud :D
<Mmike> jaizza, aj jos malo ljubavi, opet mi je sporo
<Mmike> :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Odem u neku GB banku, pa mi ono kaj time dobijem pojedu domace banke provizijama na bankomatu i slicnim :) 
<jaizza> Mmike: e sad idemo u pregovore ;-)
<Mmike> al' fakat, ne kuuzim
<Mmike> jel' imate vi neki monitoring?
<Mmike> neke grafice?
<Mmike> negdje di se vidi da je sustav opterecen i da ga treba nadograditi?
<jaizza> Mmike: a ne smijem pričati koje probleme imamo
<jaizza> poslovne tajne i to
<jelly> znaci tak je lose ;-)
<Mmike> pa s obzirom kaj ste ivoksu napravili, moji problemi su fakat banalni
<jaizza> jelly: ne znači da je loše
<jaizza> samo da ne smijem pričati o načinu poslovanja
<jelly> Mmike: u bankama se nista ne moze rjesavati na ho-ruk i brzinski, cak i kad se znaju problemi i posljedice
<jelly> brijem da za sve zivo imaju audit trail, ukljucujuci nabavku wc papira
<jaizza> Mmike: slušaj jellya, jelly zna
<jelly> jaizza: to kod nas na mala vrata dolazi od tvrtke Majke koja je slicna vrsta birokracije
<Mmike> jelly, mah, znam
<Mmike> stovise
<Mmike> znam iz prve ruke hrpu stvari
<Mmike> al' sve jedno je jadno
<Mmike> a sad kuzim i zasto
<jaizza> Mmike: radio si za banku?
<Mmike> do nedavno na RBA nisi morao autorizirati transakcije
<Mmike> onda su uveli da ih moras autorizat OTPom
<jaizza> Mmike: autorizacija transakcija je za tvoje dobro :-D
<Mmike> a sad su uveli MAC autorizaciju
<Mmike> al' su toliko to izkomplicirali, matereti
<Mmike> jaizza, radio za banku, al', vise infoa imam od ljudi koji su razili zabanku
<Mmike> prica lik, u PBZ radi
<Mmike> skuzio je da na nekom izvjestaju 'running sum' se ne racuna dobro
<Mmike> neki interni bancin izvjestaj
<Mmike> i pogleda i skuzi di je greska, neteko je krivu kolonu turnio u report
<Mmike> i ispravi, hoce commitnut
<Mmike> i sjeti se da mora otvorit nalog, da mora cekat odobrenje, da mora objasnit zasto nije prije nasao, kako to da je sad nasao, kakva je steta se napravila, kakva se steta mogla napravit, kakve posljedice moze imat njegov sadasnji komit, koje boje su jaja bila kad je prvi put sjeo na njih, a hozntregeri, dal' se daju safta...
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> lik je samo zatvorio sve :)
<Mmike> ok, platio sam sve
<Mmike> 14:!6
<Mmike> sad da vidimo kad ce para stic
<Mmike> btw, NKS ne daje podatke kako cesto radi razmjene s bankama
<Mmike> nit banke to daju
<jelly> 14:16 je malo kasno, trebao si prije dva 
<Mmike> a duzne su :)
<Mmike> jelly, do 15h NKS radi 
<Mmike> nakon 15h vise ne radi
<Mmike> i kuzis ti, recimo, sansa je da nisam stigao. Znaci, ja cu uskoro vidjet da nemam para vise na racunu od firme, al' isto tako nemam nit para na privatnom racunu
<Mmike> de je moja para?
<Mmike> tko obrce moju paru dok je ja nemam?
<Mmike> de je moja kamata na taj obrtaj?
<Mmike> de de de?
<jaizza> Mmike: igramo se skrivača
<jaizza> Mmike: mi sakrijemo pare, a vi ih tražite
<BotaniCar> Kaj, opet je u$krs ? :D
<SilverSpace> kaj
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj to radis http://is.gd/oMS2B3
<Mmike> ? :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ne pada kiša
<jaizza> Vozio se fratar autom i naiđe na mrtvog magarca, pa pozove policiju i veli:
<jaizza> - Ovdje fra Ante, imate jedno mrtvo magare na putu, 
<jaizza>   pa sam htio da ga maknete, e - a da se ne bi netko slupao !
<jaizza> A policajac se htio malo našaliti, pa će:
<jaizza> - A, pope, jesi li mu očitao molitvu ?
<jaizza> - Nisam, htio sam prvo RODBINI javiti!
<jaizza>  Nekada sam jako volio seks bez obaveza.
<jaizza> Onda sam se oženio i sada imam obaveze bez seksa...
<SilverSpace> jaizza: ne pada sad jos malo sad ce :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: izvlačiš se
<jaizza> Hrvatska Bruxellesu mora platiti i porez na drogu i prostituciju - 500 milijuna kuna
<jaizza> Do kraja rujna ove godine Hrvatska po naputku EU u izračun svojeg BDP-a mora unijeti prihode od prostitucije i šverca droge. Procjenjuje se da će to dovesti do rasta BDP-a između 0,7 i 1,8%, odnosno najmanje 2,3 milijarde kuna. To će ujedno povećati i naše obaveze prema proračunu EU, i to za oko 500 milijuna kuna.
<BotaniCar> Kumulativni porez na politiku ? 
<jaizza> nisam skužila, da li je ovaj novi uveo porez na prostituciju i šverc drogom pa sad i EU hoće dio ili ...? kak država uprihodi točno od tog dvoje? 
<BotaniCar> Pa, neke clanice EU imaju to razradjeno i legalizirano ( prostituciju ) , pa je mozda porez generalan.. sverc,pak, je po definiciji nesto na stetu drzave, taj dio ne kuzim 
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/gospodarstvo/lovrincevic-euro-necemo-moci-uvesti-jos-15-godina-942202
<jaizza> ivoks: sva sreća!
<ivoks> jel, da banke mogu i dalje sisati :)
<jaizza> ivoks: zapravo nije dobro za ekonomiju, druga stvar je to što smo tu gdje jesmo pa se uništavamo i urušavamo sami po sebi
<SilverSpace> evo njemacka ekonomija http://openlovemap.de/#12/52.5170/13.3889
<ivoks> jaizza: ja bi volio da uvedemo euro, meni bi bilo lakse
<jaizza> Nijemci su mi fascinantni
<BotaniCar> Meni bi bilo drago da uvedu euro jer je ocito da nasi ne mogu upravljati valutom kao takvom, onda nek upravlja netko drugi, makar za svoje interese, ja ni od kune nemam nista
<ivoks> fora je kaj mi vec imamo euro
<ivoks> kuna je vezana za euro
<ivoks> jedino kaj moramo mijenjati novcanice
<ivoks> ostalo je sve isto
<SilverSpace> jaizza: zasto su fanscinantni 
<BotaniCar> pa i to s novcanicama, ni trenutne ne stampamo bez pomoci, ne ? 
<ivoks> tako je
<jaizza> SilverSpace: bili su u ratu, skršili ih, oni se digli, pa su opet bili u ratu, opet ih satralo, opet se digli
<jaizza> SilverSpace: sad ne ratuju, ali vladaju
<BotaniCar> jaizza: mozda ima veze sto su u ta pradavna pre-industrijska , post-ratna vrfemena oni spavali u logorima i prvo gradili industriju. Gle nas. 
<Mmike> cim uvedemo euro sve ce znatno poskupiti
<jaizza> ivoks: je, ali sad možeš devalvirati, jednom kad se pređe na € nema više natrag 
<Mmike> ne vidim kak to moze bit bolje
<Mmike> brijem da cemo mi dobit euro vrlo skoro
<Mmike> jer 'covjeku iza zavjese' to jako pase
<Mmike> srecom, pase mu i medicinska marihuana, pa cemo vrlo uskoro i to imati legalizirano :)
<BotaniCar> :) +1 anything THC
<jaizza> Mmike voli orahe
<BotaniCar> Siguran sam da mu je i kikiriki fin, ali ne smije :)
<Mmike> jaizza, nelos je orah
<Mmike> ljesnjak mi je bzvz
<Mmike> pistacio mi je super
<Mmike> indijski onaj pimpek mi je zakon
<Mmike> kikiriki mi uzas :)
<Mmike> al' vjerojatno zato sto se gusit pocnem od istog :)
<ivoks> jaizza: ne mozes devalvirati kunu ni sad
<Mmike> jaizza, vidjet ces, kroz max 10 godina (a vjerojatno i prije) marihuana ce bit k'o alkohol danas. Farmaceuti opako navaljuju, tak da... sretni mi :)
<ivoks> jaizza: to sto se teoretski moze, ne znaci i da se prakticki moze
<ivoks> nitko nece devalvirati kunu jer ce se probuditi s vilama u trbuhu
<ivoks> koliko god to lose ili dobro bilo za gospodarstvo
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kad u potpunosti dekriminaliziraju maricu, ja odustajem od informatike. Vidjet ces me kao one kikiriki-pivo-marihuana prodavace kaj hodaju po tribinama stadiona ! :) 
<ivoks> hrvatsku od austrougarske jos nije vodila vlada koja je mislila na boljitak drzave; svi su mislili na boljitak samih sebe
<jaizza> ivoks: ja ne gubim nadu
<ivoks> meni bi pasalo da se kuna devalvira
<ivoks> tak me boli neka stvar
<ivoks> nemam kredite
<ivoks> al, oni koji imaju...
<ivoks> njima ce se povecati krediti, a smanjiti place
<ivoks> sretno :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kakve to veze ima, vecina ionako ima kredite koje ni sad ne mogu vracati/ne vracaju :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: to gore za banke
<BotaniCar> Pa da :) Let it burn :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: očekujem ovakav look http://www.thetelegram.com/media/photos/unis/2013/09/27/photo_2444904/article.jpg
<ivoks> izgore li banke, sta mislis odakle firmama novac?
<ivoks> koliko god mrzili banke, bez njih nema naprijed
<ivoks> one su te koje ti daju novac da pokrenes posao
<BotaniCar> ivoks: pricamo o RH bankama ? Puca mi patka, poslovanje moje firme ne ovisi o dnevnim drekariajma u RH , nek sve izgori. 
<ivoks> dobro, ne daju ga bas tako dobro kako bi trebale, al opet...
<jaizza> BotaniCar: baš ti hvala
<jaizza> pa da ostanem bez kruha
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pitaj svog vlasnika kako mu se svidja ideja da ne moze vise racunati na banke
<ivoks> ili direktora
<ivoks> poslovanje svake firme ovisi o bankama
<BotaniCar> jaizza: znas da te imam rad' kao osobu, no kao zaposlenik $firme si dio problema, ne rjesenja :)
<ivoks> neke stvari se uzimaju zdravo za gotovo danas
<ivoks> npr., pizidmo jer je internet bankarstvo sporo
<ivoks> a sad zamisli da ga nema
<BotaniCar> ivoks: s svojim vlasnicima sam imao ovakve razgovore pred ~4 godine , kad je i bilo vrijeme da se o tom misli. Mi bi prezivjeli, nek gori Rim
<jaizza> BotaniCar: u kojoj ono firmi radiš? da porazgovarams tetom na odobravanju kredita
<Mmike> ivoks, banke su generalno zlo
<Mmike> da ih nema bilo bi puno lakse
<ivoks> BotaniCar: to ti je domino efekt
<Mmike> jedino banka NIKAD nije na gubitku
<Mmike> ja bi takav poslovni model
<BotaniCar> jaizza: mozes joj i moju sliku pokazati, privatne kredite vec otplacujem, a firma svoje ne bu dizala kod vas :) 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ne bi tvoja firma propala, ali sigurno bi neki od tvojih klijenata
<Mmike> da zaradjujes uvijek i stalno
<ivoks> Mmike: je i banka na gubitku
<Mmike> je, koja?
<ivoks> ima situacija kada gube
<Mmike> glumina?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ne bi, ni nasi klijenti bas ne ovise o tom tko kak tu radi. 
<ivoks> mogu lose investirati
<Mmike> e, i kad lose investiraju onda opet zarade
<Mmike> manje, al' zarade
<ivoks> to je umijece :)
<ivoks> sta ti ne zaradis kad lose investiras? :)
<Mmike> lako je kad ti zakon dozvoljava
<Mmike> i ja bi tak
<ivoks> pa evo ti
<Mmike> nene
<Mmike> imam posla
<ivoks> banke su izgradile sve stanove
<Mmike> neces me navuc
 * Mmike odlazi :)
 * Mmike mora uvijek pretjerat s coksom
 * BotaniCar pretjeruje s svim slatkim 
<BotaniCar> .. al nikak da mi izrastu cicke lepe k'o tvoje 
<jaizza> Mmike: morat ćemo odmjeriti snage u predjelu grudi vidim ja
<jaizza> imaš više fanova nego ja!!
<obruT> jaizza: majkove smo vidjeli :P
<BotaniCar> Err, jaca, kak se tocno odmjeravaju grudosnage ? 
<jaizza> iha! preko majice ili je bio gol do pasa?
<BotaniCar> Mud wrestling ? 
 * BotaniCar negdje cuva slike prilicno razodjenutog mmiketa 
<BotaniCar> Zivjele momacke ! 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ako nema ni jedna cura prilično razodjenuta na tim slikama, onda....
<BotaniCar> nemoj sad digresirati, pitao sam kak se mjeri snaga grudi ? :) Cemo te vidjeti u ringu punom blata u jednom uglu, a Miklec u drugom ? 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: kaj ja znam kak ćemo odmjeriti, al' moram misliti na reputaciju!
<BotaniCar> Njegovu, svoju ili ? 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ne dopustivo je dame Mmike šiša na tom području!
<jaizza> *nedopustivo
<BotaniCar> kaj se tice razodjenutih baba, mislim da je frend pustio u opticaj jednu na koju je namontirao striperice :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ak nisu namontirane ispred objektiva - ne priznajem
<BotaniCar> Covjek je profesionaac u video editingu
<jaizza> BotaniCar: da, takvi teško dobe montiranje ispred objektiva, imaš pravo :-)
<Mmike> bzr je sjebat
<Mmike> i to je fact
<Mmike> jaizza, kaj cu ti ja kad se ne brines oko sisa
<Mmike> vi zene mislite da ih je dost imat
<Mmike> to kaj su mlohave nakon 30te, nikog ne dira
<jaizza> Mmike: tvoje su čvrste i postojane?
<Mmike> mozemo dogovorit prepipavanje
<jaizza> ma da, kaj bi mi tvoja žena rekla da zna da sam te prepipala
<Mmike> fwiw,rba->zaba se jos nije desilo
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/slavonka-mirna-dozan-sola-pozirala-za-nedjeljni/1195766/
<SilverSpace> procitao sam predozirala se u nedjelju 
<ivoks> http://viktor.marohnic.com/vikot/2014/6/1/republika-hrvatska-ulozila-je-17-milijuna-kuna-u-informaticku-tvrtku
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> jednosoban stan, shouthwark kvart u londonu
<ivoks> 325 funti na tjedan
<ivoks> to je ~3250kn na tjedan
<ivoks> dakle, oko 15.000kn na mjesec
<ivoks> cak nije niti u lijepom dijelu shoutwarka
<markosejic> d dan
<ivoks> civija: jel valjaju ti mercedesi sta?
<ivoks> isss
<ivoks> kak mi je susjed glasan
<ivoks> traktorom kosi
<ivoks> joj, sutra ujutro, pravac murter
<markosejic> ja sam danas isao  voziti pse na cijepljenje
<civija> ivoks: samo e-klase :)
<ivoks> pa to sam i mislio
<ivoks> c klasa je manji auto od ovog kojeg vec imam
<ivoks> ova nova e klasa mi se svidja
<ivoks> ona prethodna je gadna u 3pm
<ivoks> http://www.skojo.hr/s-vozilo/mercedes-benz-e-200-cdi/
<jelly> heh
 * jelly upravo cisti spam koji salje korisnik s te domene
<jelly> oops, confidential information
<civija> ivoks: e-klasa, avantgarde oprema, i barem 250 cdi :)
<ivoks> bas gledam
<ivoks> ovaj ima samo 136 konja
<ivoks> to nije dosta za takav auto
<ivoks> morao bi imati bar 150
<civija> a ono, i je i nije
<civija> meni je jednostavno lose
<civija> imat toliku limuzinu a malo konja
<ivoks> a opet mislim da je glupo za auto dati 400.000kn
<ivoks> za te novce mozes kupiti izvrsna dva auta
<civija> kazu da mecka donosi posao pa ti vidi :)
<ivoks> meni posla ne treba vise neg sto imam
<ivoks> ovaj je vec razumnije cijene http://www.skojo.hr/s-vozilo/mercedes-benz-e-220-cdi-605435/
<ivoks> tolko novi mondeo kosta :)
<igustin> Mmike: da, koristim RBA za poslovno bankarstvo
<ivoks> kak ja nisam mercedes tip, joj
<ivoks> ne mozes na njega staviti tule s kajacima
<ivoks> jednostavno ne izgleda dobro :)
<igustin> ivoks: jel' znaš na kraju kako su ti maznuli onu lovu s računa?
<ivoks> igustin: ne, ali banka je sve vratila
<igustin> ajde, bar to
<igustin> ali vjerojatno oni znaju, ali neće reći...?
<markosejic> bar nesto
<ivoks> banka me prcala na drugi nacin
<ivoks> pa sad...
<ivoks> dali su mi drugu karticu
<ivoks> koja je bila zablokirana i prije nego su mi ju dali
<ivoks> pa sam danas isao po trecu karticu :)
<ivoks> nisam ju jos isprobao
<ivoks> mozda bi trebao, prije nego opet odem na put
<ivoks> i neugodno se iznenadim :)
<ivoks> mercedesi su takvo bacanje novaca...
<jelly-home> > Na kontakt mail adresu poslana nova lozinka, korisnik rekao da koristi Mac, tako da virusa nema 
<jelly-home> *sigh*
<Mmike> ivoks, rba/zaba - isplata na tekuci nije sjela, isplata na ziro je :)
<Mmike> u istom trenutku nalozi dan
<Mmike> dani
 * weshmashian uziva u ponedjeljku
<markosejic> d vecer
<infy-> laku noć, još dva dana i amen 
<infy-> =)
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCwr4o-G4jE
<datase> tonil: Title: Infected Mushroom - Becoming Insane (Kamasutrance Remix), Views: 24551, Rating: 93.684206%
<tonil> odlican remix
<tonil> sa dozom orijentalizma
<tonil> bas za pohod u rat
<tonil> il nogometnu utakmicu
<Mmike> To kak ja nish ne kuzim, to je milina
#ubuntu-hr 2014-06-03
<calmpitbull> morgen svima
<BotaniCar> jutro
<budz0r> jutro
<calmpitbull> dal netko od vas koristi uz linux i osx
<budz0r> nope
<calmpitbull> bas me zanima kolko ima takvih
<calmpitbull> jer mi je vec dosta debata koji os je najbolji.....jeb....kaj ja znam, onaj koji je tebi
<budz0r> calmpitbull: word!
<calmpitbull> a zanima me koje su razlike 
<calmpitbull> pa zato pitam
<Mmike> reactOS
<BotaniCar> erectOS
<obruT> calmpitbull_: ja sam instaliro osx na laptop prije nekoliko godina, jedno dva put zbutao i to je to...
<obruT> ne bi mogo rec da sam koristio :)
<Mmike> strictOS
<Mmike> raid6 radi ok, sporije nego raid5, al' ok
<Mmike> e, al' kad mu ode jedan disk out, onda radi fakat sporo
<vileni> Mmike: to si testirao sa istim brojem diskova ili je bio jedan vise za 6?
<Mmike> raid5 sam imao na 4 diska, raid6 imam na 7 diskova
<Mmike> imao sam davno prije raid5 i na 5 i na 6 diskova, al' nemam te rezultate
<calmpitbull_> obruT, hvala na infu
<SilverSpace> jutro
<rut> kakva je ovo tisina ?!
<BotaniCar> Ima se posla, zdravo rute
<rut> ma da ? ti radis nesto ??? 
<BotaniCar> Nesto novo, da
<rut> to je cudo .. mislio sam da skripte sve odraduju za tebe
<BotaniCar> Sto god nije novo, da :) 
<BotaniCar> http://9gag.com/gag/aG95pWX
<rut> a sto je to novo ?
<rut> cime se patis 
<BotaniCar> Definira proceduru za testiranje front enda za jedan softver
<rut> ili opet neka tajna kao i mgr:info 
<BotaniCar> Nista sto bih ti mogao pokazati, da
<rut> neki domaci proizvod ..
<BotaniCar> Nego kaj ! 
<rut> sigurno neupotrebljivo i zato ti skripte nece nikad radit
<rut> tj. radit umjesto tebe
<BotaniCar> Nisu to takvi testovi, ovo se ne bude moglo automatizirati. 
<rut> a konacno onda da i ti nekaj delas
<BotaniCar> Pa, necu (nadam se) ja i testiranja raditi, ja pisem proceduru :) 
<BotaniCar> **odn, nadam se da cu raditi testiranja, nakon posla , do doma, malo pare sa strane je uvijek dobro doslo :)
<BotaniCar> ***po doma , geez
<rut> i ja sam pisao proceduru za korisnike kak da si sami pale vacatione preko roundcubea al njima je lakse mene gnjavit da ja to radim za njih .. 
<rut> :(
<BotaniCar> :) Nda, tak ja po firmama uvodim document management sustave, pa i dalje printaju stvari , drze po ladicama, a izvornike greskom obrisu :) 
<BotaniCar> Kolaborativne platforme ? Ali, mi moramo na tim bilding i 14 kava da nesto dogovorimo ! :)
<rut> da sam znao nebi nikad pisao upute .. cak sam se potrudio da to izgleda super i da bude full jednostvano (djeca bi skuzila) ..
<rut> al ne .. 
<BotaniCar> kad ces mijenjati posao , navedi da znas dokumentirati :) Uvijek ima firmi u kojima to vrijedi :) 
<rut> nista ja ne mjenjam . dobro je meni tu :)
<BotaniCar> Jos imas ruzicaste naocale na glavi ? :) 
<rut> plav sam malo pa ne kuzim foru .. to je neka geek fora ?
<BotaniCar> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/arpw2XV_460sa.gif
<BotaniCar> Nisi dovoljno kaveispio jos, hocurec da se covjek zasiti svakog radnog mjesta, otud "ruzicaste naocale" - ti jos nisi 
<rut> ma nemogu se ja ovog zasitit .. ja ovo volim radit
<rut> ko ni p**** :)
<BotaniCar> Mozda posao, ali ljudi oko tebe, zgrade ti bude vec pun kua :) 
<rut> samo nek ima zene u prolazu i ja zadovoljan 
<rut> *zena
<rut> a di je plavokosa dugih trepavica i dugih nogu ?
<rut> i zaboravih bujnih grudi
<BotaniCar> Pravi se da radi, dam se kladit' :) 
<rut> slazem se s tobom 
<rut> uff . star sam ..
<rut> danas napunio 36
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> o, sretan rodjo, rut
<Mmike> 36
 * Mmike je isto nekad imo 36
<tonil> vrh vrh 
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRblyAIxrTg
<datase> tonil: Title: Ožujsko - Kamerun, Views: 3036, Rating: 97.14286%
<rut> hvala .. da da 36 .. punoo je to godinaaa .. a pametni malo :))))
<dprelec> to su nekak najgore godine
<dprelec> nit sim, nit tam :)
<rut> bas .. 
<rut> sad me jos milface privlace (38-45) a cini mi se kako ide blizu 40 da bude to obrnuto .. od 22-27g 
<dprelec> lol
<tonil> hahahahahahaha
<rut> tonil . pa di si ti .. jos si sa onom malom ?
<tonil> trenutno u svađi sa obje
<tonil> sa onom sa faksa i sa ovom
<tonil> ne pise mi se dobro
<tonil> posto su mi mater is sestra na njihovoj strani
<tonil> nekidan
<tonil> kad je mater cula sta san napravio slomila mi je metalnu drsku metle od ledja
<rut> a sto si napravio crni sine ?
<tonil> i dobro me isciperarila kad san zavrsio na podu
<tonil> nebi o tome
<tonil> jos mi se pise da cu dobit batina
<tonil> bolje da sutim
<rut> pa koliko god. imas ?
<rut> 22 .. tako nekako ?
<tonil> 24
<rut> daj ne zajebavaj . sto si napravio 
<BotaniCar> Ahh, onda je u redu da jos zivis s mamom i da te tuce 
<BotaniCar> Mislio sam da imas 40, onda ne bi valjalo
<rut> muffin .. 
<rut> daj pusti ga da kaze 
<rut> :)
<BotaniCar> A sta je napravio, obje su trudne, djeca su crnci :D
<tonil> necu dobit cu jos batina ako se procuje 
<rut> nebi onda bio u svadi da je napumpao obje
<dprelec> i objema alimentacija
<rut> ma tonil ljepo ti obje odj*** . nadi drugi i bas te briga
<rut> *drugu
<civija> ili drugoga
<civija> zato vjerojatno i je dobio batine jer je doveo zeta umjesto neviste
<tonil> civija, svasta
<tonil> samo cu rec da nevalja sjedit na dvi stolice
<dprelec> reci to velikim ljudima :)
<civija> ja npr. nekako nisam uvjeren da si ti uopce ikad imao curu a kamoli dvije istodobno :)
<BotaniCar> Nda, ako ne vidim sliku/film, imas decka/cke
<civija> jasno
<civija> samo dokazi
<BotaniCar> Nego, iam tko da je doma s *office paketom ? 
<BotaniCar> Ima kakav keyboard shortcut za "remove space after paragraph" ?
<BotaniCar> ubicu se od klikanja po tablicama 
<tonil> civija, koga briga sta ti vjerujes
<tonil> uostalom
<tonil> vedranm ima moj fejs ako ga znas
<tonil> pa ti moze sve rec
 * BotaniCar zgrabi kokice i ceka da tonil posta slike obje cure 
<civija> da da, ako je na fejsu onda je vjerojatno istina
<BotaniCar> Face je korektan izvor slika :) 
<BotaniCar> tonil, ocemo se face sprijateljit' ? :) 
<tonil> ne dok ovo ne prođe
<tonil> sad je tamo trenutno uragan
<BotaniCar> Odem te stalkat' :D
<civija> oce to na fejsu, oce
<civija> vjerojatno je i mama saznala preko fejsa
<BotaniCar> Nagiosov defaultni availability report ( bar dio za export u CSV ) je drek, drek , i tell you ! 
<infy-> Je li "imati putra na glavi" znači bit umješan u nešto? Mrtvi frazemi
<BotaniCar> Da
<infy-> TOOOOO
<infy-> bit će 2
<tonil> matura?
<infy-> aha
<tonil> jel gotovo vec
<BotaniCar> Ili znaci da si krumpir :) Uvijek sam kao mali uzivao kad su mama/baka gulili krumpir , pa su mi dali da skuhan oguljen krumpir pojedem s malo putra i soli :) 
<tonil> brb
<infy-> Još sutra fizika i onda je gotovo za mene. Danas je bio zadǌi obavezni ispit
<dprelec> eh matura, kad je to bilo
<jelly> heh, digraf
<dprelec> sjecam se ko danas
<infy-> A sada je vrijeme za parseanǌe JSON-a!
<BotaniCar> J, my son, go parse 
<jelly> nǌ?
<infy-> parseaǌe *
<infy-> na windowsu sam, sve mi je u kockicama
<infy-> cygwin ne voli ovo
<BotaniCar> "Invalid user <!-- from 37.200.121.89"
 * jelly ni u prezimenu ne koristi digraf jer ga ionako nitko ne piše ispravno
<infy-> jelly: imali smo prije godinu, dvije raspravu o ovome :P
<rut> sto sto .. tonil da je imao 2 odjednom ... tesko i nikako 
<jelly> popit kavu u Ljubljani i raspravit o tome, usput se zaǉubit u Slovenku
<rut> prije ovo sto je civija napisao . zet-a
<BotaniCar> +1 anything Slovenku!
<obruT> infy-: zas bi ti to parso, imas lib koji to radi :)
<infy-> pa no, mislim na to
<dprelec> ili lib, ili regex
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<rut> jutro u podne ?
<rut> ocito je noc bila naporna
<jaizza> kako bi rekao neuro: jutro je stanje uma
<jaizza> rut pa kako si?
<jaizza> rut falio si mi jučer
<rut> evo dobro .. gura se 
<rut> falio jucer ? pa sto nisam bio tu :)
<rut> j* neznam ni sam jesam bio ili nisam :)
<jaizza> rut: nisi kad sam ja bila
<jaizza> sam dobila koji + jer sam primjetila da te nema?
<rut> dobila si 2 +
<rut> :)
<rut> hmm . jucer .. di sam bio .. 
<rut> aaa .. na terenu jedno vrijeme.. da da .. onda je to bilo tada
<jaizza> eto vidiš
<rut> ma treba mi malo da se sjetim .. previse info. u glavi 
<jaizza> rut a jesi ti na mene mislio?
<rut> naravno .. 
<rut> pa danas pitao di si .. vidi gore vise prepisku muffina i mene 
<jaizza> rut
<jaizza> :-)
<rut> ma sto ce mi smajl ?
<rut> ja sam za koretnije stvari :)
<rut> *konkretnije
<jaizza> ok onda cmok cmok kiss kiss u oba obraza uz sretan rođendan :-)
<jaizza> žena se smješka i trepće svojim dugim trepavicama i to mu nije dosta
<jaizza> aiii
<Mmike> FUN FUN FUN FUN 
<rut> hvala hvala ..
<rut> nikad meni nije dosta
<Mmike> rut, ce se pit di danas?
<jaizza> Mmike: pa ti samo žicaš!
<rut> pa valjda hoce al ja necu .. ja sam nedugo imao show sa rakijom pa sad opet jedno vrijeme ne pijem
<Mmike> jaizza, ak mi RBA opet nece radit danas...
<Mmike> btw
<Mmike> kad vec RBA spominjem
<Mmike> dosla mi je para koju sam si isplatio na svoj ziro
<Mmike> al' ona na tekuci - nije :)
<Mmike> al' to je mozda zaba zajeb
<jaizza> Mmike: nisam upoznata da je bilo problema sa slanjem naloga
<jaizza> tak da je od nas sve otišlo 
<Mmike> vidjet cemo, vidjet cemo :)
<jaizza> Mmike: osim ak nije bio među onima koje sam pobrisala jučer....
<jaizza> :-)))))
<jaizza> trebalo mi je mjesta na disku pa ...
<rut> jaizza ides sto prema slavoniji ?
<rut> :)))
<jaizza> Grupa Novi konzervativci osmislila je popis načela za koja će se zalagati prema direktivama katoličke ideologije: 1. Moral je važan; 2. Načelo kontinuiteta; 3. Hrvatski ponos i identitet; 4. Ograničena državna vlast; 5. Tržišno gospodarstvo; 6. Društveni angažman; 7. Humor i radost života. "Sve što Novi konzervativci govore nekakvo je povezivanje morala i kapitalizma, kao 'gemišt varijanta Thatcherice, za koju ni oni nisu sposobni niti 
<jaizza> rut: nisam planirala, kaj bih tam?
<rut> pa samo pitam jel ides 
<jaizza> a jel ti ideš?
<rut> muffin .. u poslu si .. konacno ti ga pricepili 
<rut> pa ja sam tam :)
<rut> haha
<jaizza> rut: ah so
<rut> netrebam sad crtat :) 
<jaizza> rut: dakle, pitaš me da li idem prema tebi jeeeeeeer.... misliš zbrisat u drugom smjeru?
<rut> ma kaj god .. mozda bi zbrisao poslje .. al nikako prije :)
<jaizza> rut: ne reci da ne porekneš ;-)
<rut> stojim iza onog sto kazem !
<jaizza> rut: ma ne bi se ti mogao mene zasititi, u tom je problem
<rut> vjerujem da nebi .. al to je +
<jaizza> je pa posljedica toga je da ne bi zbrisao poslije
<rut> ja sam uvjek za repete 
<jaizza> i onda on mene za kile pita
<jaizza> ts ts ts
<rut> i ponavljanje gradiva 
<rut> jos si na tim kilama .. jesam se ispricao za to ?
<jaizza> :-)
<jaizza> ne smijem ih više spominjati?
<rut> a spominji .. 
<rut> sto ja sad tu mogu .. 
<jaizza> što god poželiš
<rut> hahahahah
<rut> nemos ti to dati sto ja zelim 
<rut> (po)zelim
<jaizza> :-)
<jaizza> nisi čuo da sam dežurna coprnica ;-)
<rut> nisam .. to nesto novo :)
<rut> nije mi muffin nista reko .. 
<jaizza> je da, nije te bilo jučer kad sam zacoprala Mmiketa
<rut> pa sto ti je kriv ?
<rut> neda mi se sad logove na webu trazit 
<jaizza> zacoprala sam mu da mu nalozi prođu ;)
<rut> pa nije li malo prije napisao da mu nije proslo sve :)
<rut> eto . lose ti to copras .. znaci da nebi ni ja dobio to sto (po)zelim
<jaizza> rut: ne ne ne, žalil se da je kod mene sporo, to sam sredila
<jaizza> kasnije nije htio pregovarati oko cijene daljnjeg copranja
<rut> ahaaa .. onda povlacim ovo gore
<jaizza> jedno copranje gratis po danu je više nego dovoljno!
<rut> dobro a u mojem slucaju  ? cijena 
<rut> :P
<jaizza> ovisi o težini copranja ;-)
<rut> uuuuu . 
<rut> velika je stvar u pitanju 
<jaizza> kolko velika?
<rut> neznam .. mogu samo nagadat :P
<rut> a to nebi htio 
<rut> :))))
<jaizza> rut: si ti meni rekao kad s čim se baviš u životu?
<rut> nisam a ovako javno necu 
<rut> kad budes dolazila reci cu ti :))
<jaizza> msg=
<jaizza> msg?
<jaizza> ah
<jaizza> da ti meni još ne naplatiš svoje usluge
<Mmike> trebam jos SSDova
<rut> e sad bi ti htjela znati svasta
<Mmike> puno
<Mmike> velikih
<rut> sto ce ti muz reci ?
<jaizza> Mmike: i ja volim velike
<rut> :))))))
<jaizza> SSDove
<rut> gotovo ti sad
<jaizza> rut: kaj bi mi rekao
<jaizza> rut: for all I know, možda si odvjetnik i sjednemo na kavu i tak se požalim oko nečeg na poslu i ti mi daš pravni savjet kako da to rješim i naplatiš!
<rut> da radis a ne da zajebavas radne ljude
<rut> naplatim ?? tebi .. 
<rut> novcanao ... neee
 * jaizza briše znoj sa čela
<jaizza> Å¡to me sjetilo na vic
<rut> koji
<jaizza> Dodje muškarac kod doktora pa se žali da sa ženom već duže vreme nema nikakav odnos. 
<jaizza> Sutradan doktor zove ženu u ordinaciju pa je pita za razlog zašto nema odnos sa mužem. 
<jaizza> A ona će:
<jaizza> - Doktore da budem iskrena, svako jutro se uspavam pa za posao pozovem taksi, naravno novčanik zaboravim. Taksista me pita:
<jaizza> - Da pozove policiju ili da rešimo na drugi način? 
<jaizza> - Mi rešimo na drugi način, pa zakasnim na posao, tamo me šef pita:
<jaizza> - Da me izbaci ili da rešimo drugačije.
<jaizza> - Naravno rešimo drugačije, ali pošto šef jedino uveče ima vremena, ja opet taksi, naravno para nema pa opet rešimo drugačije. Kada stignem kući mrtva umorna i samo spavati mogu.
<jaizza> Na to će lekar:
<jaizza> - Da ovo sve ispričam mužu ili da rešimo drugačije?
<rut> hahahaha :)))
<rut> dobro da si ga napisala .. eto .. tako bi ja naplatio isto :)
<jaizza> ma ne bojim se ja tebe
<rut> velis .. pas koji laje ne grize !
<jaizza> po mom iskustvu, ugriz nema veze s lajanjem, već s lancem
<jaizza> ;-)
<jaizza> pas na lancu grize ;-)
<rut> hahaha
<rut> ovaj mozda grizeee i na i bez 
<rut> ;)
<jaizza> što me sjetilo, da li tko zna što se dogodilo sa čovjekom koji je imao nekad nick "pseto"?
<jaizza> rut: i dalje te se ne bojim
<rut> pa nemas ni razloga .. pa nije ni meni u cilju da se bojis :)
<rut> bas suprotno .. tako su mi vece sanse ;)
<jaizza> ne bojim se da ćeš me šarmirati ;-)
<rut> mislis da radim to ?
<rut> ne igram ja na tu kartu .. ja otvoreno i direktno kazem sve 
<rut> ako ide ide ako ne bok ;)
<jaizza> rut: i kak ti ide?
<rut> iskreno .. 
<rut> smirio sam se prije 3g :)
<jaizza> :-)))
<jaizza> još možda na kraju i prihvatiš šarmiranje kao dio igre :-D
<rut> ne prihvacam nista vise . imam sto trebam imat 
<rut> ko i svako volim gledat .. 
<rut> i to je tooooo
<jaizza> rut: :-)
<jaizza> neobično mi je drago to čuti
<rut> aliiiii
<rut> da naleti koja da ima na laptopu bsd ili compu .. hmmmmmmmmmmmm
<rut> ;)
<jaizza> bsd?
<jaizza> neuka sam, podući me
<rut> daj ne zaj*
<jaizza> bsd? anyone?
<rut> www.freebsd.org www.openbsd.org 
<rut> eto .. onda bi razmislio .. i u tvojem slucaju naravno !
<rut> ;)
<jaizza> ne znam kaj je, ne usudim se ići tamo
<rut> nije pornjava
<ivoks> ah, plaza...
<ivoks> veceras ce i neki picigin pasti
<rut> ivoks murter ?
<rut> jel ima cehinja .. slovakinja i sl. ?
<jaizza> rut: nije da ti ne vjerujem
<jaizza> rut: kod nas se sav mrežni promet snima
<jaizza> ivoks: imaš neki live stream?
<jaizza> ivoks: da te Å¡kicnem
<rut> onda snimaju i tvoj irc .. a ti se tu zajebavas
<ivoks> moj irc je prek ssla :)
<ivoks> jaizza: nema
<ivoks> nemas me kaj skicat :)
<jaizza> rut: ah, svatko ima svoj porok
<rut> ivoks a cehinje ? . nista
<jaizza> ivoks: drats!
<rut> jaizza nece ovaj ivoks o zenama bas ?
<jaizza> ivoks: a ni o sebi baš ne priča
<rut> jaizza ima curu/zenu onda .. 
<jaizza> jel visok, preplanuo, mišićav, samozatajan tip?
<rut> ti to mene pitas ?
<jaizza> nema veze, sad je
<rut> takve zene vole .. ko konzerva pa zena voli to lagano otvarat :)
<rut> to vam gust :)
<jaizza> nisam sigurna da ti je usporedba dobra
<ivoks> visok
<ivoks> preplanuo :)
<jaizza> uu 2 od 4
<ivoks> sirok :D
<ivoks> nego, idem staviti laptop puniti...
<jaizza> ivoks: ti kao i ja, dobro skrivaš svoje mišiće?
<rut> nisam reko da voli svaka .. al ima vas 
<jaizza> rut: ne ne, ne znam kako muški otvaraju konzerve, ali kod mene to ide u jednom potezu
<jaizza> rut: osim ako nema predefiniranu mogućnost otvaranja, pa moraš s otvaračem za konzerve manevrirat
<jaizza> to potraje nekoliko trenutaka više
<jaizza> ali se otvaranje konzerve svodi kao na micanje flastera
<obruT> jaizza: jel mora znat i kernel iskompajlirat ?
<obruT> osim ona 4 ?
<jaizza> obruT: kompajliranje kernela je poželjno
<BotaniCar> rut: jasta da sam u poslu, cesto :) Jbg, za ovo sto sad radim mi trebaju svi monitori, pa ne stignem skicati irc :) 
<jaizza> no onda već postoji opasnost da se zaljubim
<rut> muffin .. ova jaizza mene tu zajebava 
<jaizza> obruT: ovako kao i rut, samo gledam ;-)
<jaizza> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/zaustavite-ih-informaticka-tvrtka-uporno-uplacuje-novac-u-proracun-i-uspjesno-posluje/751137.aspx
<BotaniCar> rut: udovolji joj i vodi ju doma, javi kak je proslo :) 
<BotaniCar> **vodi ju doma i udovolji joj 
<BotaniCar> *** vodi ju doma i zadovolji ju 
<rut> :))))))))
<rut> nece .. dobra je .. nije ona za takve igre
<BotaniCar> Iz Mire tri vraga vire ! :) 
<jaizza> još će me Kerberom nazvati
<BotaniCar> Nisi musko , pa da imas 2-3 glave :) 
<rut> muffin sto je tako vrazja a tu se predstavlja meni ko dobrica neka ? 
<BotaniCar> Cini mi se da ti se dost' neutralno predstavila, a da ti prizeljkujes neku dobricu koju bi pokvario :) Neka, rodjendan ti je :)
<jaizza> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/39551/-sugar-free-secer- :-))))
<jaizza> hey guys, I'm right here!
<BotaniCar> Ofcours you are, sunshine *wave*
<jaizza> ne znam je li ovo za smijat se ili za plakat
<jaizza> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/nakon-samo-godinu-dana-rusi-se-dio-branimirove
<dprelec> oporbi za plakat definitivno kad dođu izbori
<BotaniCar> Vec je ivoks rekao na tu temu kaj treba reci ( Na Kreovom FBu ).
<jaizza> sad moram i po FBu tražiti
<jaizza> kaj je rekao?
<BotaniCar> Danas sam se namijenjao boja ( hex oznaka za iste, jel)  toliko da brijem da sam ih poceo pamtiti napamet :)
<jaizza> ne znam kakve to veze ima s Branimirovom...
<BotaniCar> Ne treba mi poveznica da bi kukao jer imam posla !
<jaizza> ja sam mislila da je to ivoks rekoa kod krea..
<BotaniCar> Nish ti ne vjerujem, bacas udice i cekas da zagrizem ! 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: kad ne grizeš bez mamca
<jaizza> i kaj je rekao?
<BotaniCar> Jos nisi otisla na FB ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Uostalom, tu je, pitaj ga kaj je rekao :D
<jaizza> BotaniCar: da i odem na FB, koja mi korist kad mu ime ne znam
<jaizza> ili koristi ivoks ?
<SilverSpace> jaooo
<SilverSpace> vruce
<jaizza> komad!
<SilverSpace> poz jaizza 
<SilverSpace> vidim trkeljate danas :)
<SilverSpace> kaj se ovo zove haljina http://www.jutarnji.hr/rihanna-u-svjetlucavoj-haljini-bez-gacica-i-grudnjaka/1196297/
<BotaniCar> Dobra haljina, lose cice
<dprelec> loš fotograf
<dprelec> :)
<BotaniCar> :)
<jaizza> http://diply.com/weird-facts/15-people-who-need-put-makeup-brush-down/39299
<dprelec> lol, cirkus
<dprelec> nekak imam feeling da se to sve decki vjezbaju
<ivoks> BotaniCar: jaizza 
<ivoks> ?
<jaizza> ivoks: navodno si kod kre-a komentirao nešto (i time je sve rečeno) na temu Branimirove ulice
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> opet jadna branimirova
<ivoks> i glupi novinari
<SilverSpace> e to 
<jaizza> ivoks: i Å¡to si komentirao?
<BotaniCar> Ivoks , a nish, dopalo mi se kaj si kod Krea napisao, a nece mi se biti pokvareni telefon za jaizzu :) 
<jaizza> ivoks: tajnovit je
<ivoks> radim
<jaizza> taj BotaniCar 
<ivoks> na plazi
<ivoks> branivmirova je super rijesene,a da skratim pricu
<ivoks> novinare treba zabraniti kao profesiju
<jaizza> kak je super rješena kad se na prolaz čeka u koloni?
<ivoks> alternativa je bila da nema prolaza
<BotaniCar> Odnosno, da se grad iskesira 19x koliko to vrijedi, pa da se trasa napravi kak treba
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jel ima kog na plazi da se kupa u moru
<ivoks> ljudi nisu htjeli prodati svoju zemlju na kojoj su si napravili bespravne kuce
<jaizza> alternativa je bila pričekati da se rješe imovinsko pravni odnosi
<ivoks> i sta je sad trebalo
<ivoks> ne
<jaizza> ivoks: ne?
<ivoks> to sto su im stavili auspuhe pod prozor je ono sto je rijesilo te probleme
<ivoks> ti se imovinsko-pravni odnosi pokusavaju rijesiti vec 30 godina
<jaizza> toliko si profitirao od godinu dana ranije puštene ceste u promet?
<ivoks> nisu se *sad* sjedtili raditi branimirovu
<ivoks> vec je to problem koji se vuce desetljecima
<BotaniCar> jaizza: "da se rijese" == "da se plati vise nego treba, za rusenje neceg sto tamo nije ni smjelo biti"
<BotaniCar> Dobro su prosli, ja bi ih deportirau u sesvete uz prisilnu kompenzaciju grunt-na-branimirovoj > stan-u-jelkovcu
<jaizza> ivoks: kod okretištu u Dupcu je to bilo rješeno vrlo brzo
<jaizza> čovjek isto nije htio prodati
<jaizza> pa su ga deložirali
<jaizza> radi "višeg cilja"
<ivoks> joj...
<ivoks> prouci zakonsko-pravne okvire
<ivoks> tada, u dupcu, i sada na branimirovoj
<jaizza> da, podući me
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> kenjati kako ce se branimirova sada rusiti je izrazito debilno
<ivoks> rusiti ce se 100m
<ivoks> to je 300m manje nego li se rusilo autoputa prije 2 tjedna
<ivoks> pa nitko nis nije rekao
<ivoks> kakve gluposti
<ivoks> kakvi naslovi
<jaizza> kolko je taj autoput bio tamo prije nego se srušio prije dva tjedna?
<ivoks> 2 ili 3 mjeseca
<ivoks> mozda cak i manje
<ivoks> privremeno sagradjeno da izdrzi promet
<jaizza> ček, napravili su nešto i srušili za 2-3 mjeseca?
<ivoks> da, jer promet mora ici
<ivoks> pa ga onda prerutas
<ivoks> na privremeni kolnik
<jaizza> jel ima neka alternativa toj dionici?
<ivoks> ima, uvijek ima alternativa :)
<jaizza> po mom iskustvu, što se tiče Branimirove, prije pređeš okolo nego po tom komadičku
<ivoks> slazem se da semafor nije idealno slozen
<ivoks> ali da je brze nego li jedan rotor i semafor, nije
<ivoks> inace
 * ivoks je gradjevinar, prometnog smjera :)
<jaizza> no, dakle, pričekati godinu dana, ili baciti 6 ili kolko milja kuna + troškovi demoliranja istog...
 * jaizza matematičarka
<jaizza> :D
<ivoks> teoreticari, disoknekted from rialiti
<jaizza> ivoks: ali zato ne možeš pobiti računicu i/ili logiku ;-)
<ivoks> nece se rusiti sve, gluposti
<ivoks> rusiti ce se mozda 100m
<ivoks> ma ni 100
<ivoks> 50
<ivoks> a niti u startu nije napravljeno da tamo bude stalno
<vileni> vjerojatno je jeftinije rusiti nego graditi
<ivoks> pitaj bilo koga tko se time bavi, pa ce se smijati
<ivoks> ako naprave kako treba, skinuti ce 40ak metara asfalta kojeg ce ponovno upotrijebiti
<ivoks> to je sve neznatan trosak u odnosu na cijenu dovoza strojeva
<ivoks> trebali bi se buniti sto ponovno dovoze strojeve, a ne sto ce rusiti
<vileni> asfalt se moze ponovno upotrijebiti?
<ivoks> naravno
<vileni> to nisam znao
<ivoks> vozni sloj je samo par cm debel
<ivoks> to se skine, a ostalo se ponovno koristi
<jaizza> ivoks: i po tebi, što bi se izgubilo da se čekalo godinu dana? te kolika je ušteda/dobitak rađenje prolaza prije godinu dana?
<ivoks> jaizza: penali, koji bi bili vise nego li cijena gradjenja
<ivoks> jer je rijec o smijesno malom projektu
<ivoks> 100m ceste
<jaizza> penali?
<ivoks> da
<jaizza> tko kome?
<ivoks> naime, da ti pojasnim kako to ide
<ivoks> ti doneses odluku kako ces nesto graditi
<ivoks> izvlascenje je dio projekta
<ivoks> procijenis kako ce to trajati 4 dana
<ivoks> i kako radovi mogu poceti 5 dan
<ivoks> dogovoris s izvodjacem da ti je na raspolaganju od 5 do 25. dana
<ivoks> izvodjac sklopi druge ugovore, koji pocinju 26. dana
<ivoks> tebi izvlascivanje potraje 10 dana
<ivoks> sad si gurno izvodjaca
<ivoks> i sjebo mu drugi posao
<ivoks> zbog toga placas 6 dana penala
<ivoks> ili, promijenis projekt
<jaizza> ivoks: dakle, ovaj projekt je prije kolko si rekao, 10 godina bio dogovoren da će se raditi prošle godine i da se odgodilo, platili bi se penali
<SilverSpace> joj zakaj vi zene morate uvijek filozofirati :)
<rut> tak je silver .. i kad su banalne stvari u pitanju opet filozofije
<jaizza> SilverSpace: zato, kolko čujem, u većini brakova žensko odlučuje o kućnom buđetu ;-)
<BotaniCar> jaizza: da nam neces i neku statistiku ucestalosti izvest ? /me uzme kokice i ide gledati kako jaca radi stvari koje mrzi :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: :-D :-P
<rut> mrzi ona puno toga .. cini se meni .. 
<rut> sve na gotovo ..
<jaizza> rut: da možda promijeniš nick u mrgud?
<jaizza> a ne ja
<jaizza> aha
<rut> ne 
 * jaizza niš ne mrzi
<rut> al to je muz kriv 
<ivoks> jaizza: ne, to je politika kriva
 * jaizza je make love not war tip
<ivoks> dozvolili su ljudima da podignu stracare iako je GUP desetljecima govorio da tuda ide cesta
<rut> znaci njega vise krivim nego nju .. pasivan je .. umjesto da lupi sakom i pokaze tko je gazda
<ivoks> i svi su ignorirali problem
<ivoks> ja nisam bandicev glasac, ali on je na tom projektu i izgubio neke glasove (onih ljudi koje je potjerao od tamo)
<BotaniCar> Make omlet, not love ! 
<rut> jaizza kad si zadnju put veceru muzu spremila ?
<rut> *zadnji
<BotaniCar> Posljednja vecera ! :) 
<jaizza> ivoks: posljednji put
<jaizza> rut
<rut> reci srce 
<jaizza> e ivoks previše si mi u prstima danas
<jaizza> dakle:
<jaizza> rut: posljednji put
<ivoks> uh
<ivoks> konacno
<ivoks> dobra pizza
<rut> jaizza daaa . kad ? sinoc ?
<ivoks> nakon onih gabora u londonu, ovu sam mrknuo u 5 minuta
<jaizza> rut: kaj se ti za mog muža tolko brineš?
<rut> jaizza problem napisat kad ?
<rut> jaizza moze i msg
<BotaniCar> rut: necu se petljati kaj i kak kuha doma, ali da nema jaizze, ja ne bi imao rucak u nedjelju ! :) 
<rut> muffin neznam ja vasu povijest i tko je sto kome .. niti me zanima :)
<rut> samo je pitam kad je spremila veceru :)
<rut> i ocito da je to isto kao i mgr:info :)))))))))
<BotaniCar> Imas talent pitati krive stvari na krivi nacin, nemoj okrivljavati okruzenje za svoje probleme :)
<rut> nemogu si pomoci kad nasnjofam ono pravo sto teba pitat :)
<BotaniCar> The total number of candles on all your birthday cakes so far is 703. # madrfakrz, fakat to nisam morao znati 
<BotaniCar> http://you.regettingold.com/
<rut> muffin kakve ja to probleme imam ?
<rut> ajde mi malo sad filozofiraj :)
<jaizza> rut: samo žene tu filozofiraju
<BotaniCar> ne da mi se, ionako ne prihvacas nista sto ti se kaze :P
<rut> jaizza ispravak . i muffin :)
<rut> muffin kad bi imao nesto konkretno cime bi potvrdio navode prihvatio bih 
<BotaniCar> U praksi se pokazalo da ne bi :) 
<rut> hahaha
<rut> mgr:info .. dobro :) iz toga dobim kompletan conf .. hahaha po Vama
<BotaniCar> ti bas imas selektivno sjecanje, jelda ? Nije stvar bila u konfi nego u tvom inzistiranju na tudjim produkcijskim podacima. Uopce nema veze da li se iz njih nesto moze izvuci ili ne - to ne trazis. 
<BotaniCar> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aPv21Pw_460sa.gif
<rut> imam razloge zasto sam trazio :)
<BotaniCar> Siguran sam.
<BotaniCar> Ako se dobro sjecam, bio je jedan, i to "na podacima s testa koje si mi dao nema dovoljno loada, daj nesto drugo" 
<rut> cista statistika :)))
<rut> hahaha . pa da . dao si mi dump a gore imas jednog usera sto trosi squid :)
<rut> mislim sto opce imas squid za 1 usera . hahaha
<BotaniCar> da, znas matematiku, skaliraj na gore
<BotaniCar> !adquote  rut: mislim sto opce imas squid za 1 usera 
<rut> neznam .. lose mi isla u 3 i 4 srednje .. sami popravni iz matematike
<rut> ee .. pa sto ce ti za 1 usera tj. tebe :) 
<BotaniCar> Zicaj jaizzu instrukcije :)
<jaizza> statistika i matematika u istom razgovoru
<jaizza> mrmlj
<rut> nevjerujes sam sebi pa moras kroz proxy ?
<rut> jaizza dajes instr. ?
<BotaniCar> Ako znas cemu squid sluzi, ne bi ti trebalo biti cudno da je deployan bilo gdje. Ako znas da mi sluzi za test, ne bi ti tzrebalo biti cudno da mi se ne vozi cijela firma preko njega. Se slazes ? :) 
<jaizza> rut: po potrebi
<BotaniCar> jaizza: a nemre covjek biti kreativan statisticar, ako ne zna bar malo matematike :)
<rut> pa sto mozes testirat sa jednim userom osim da vidis dali ti radi acl .. 
<BotaniCar> Filtere ?
<rut> moze i to 
<BotaniCar> To nisu dva dovoljno dobra razloga ? :D
<rut> pa nisu .. mozda 50%
<rut> a di je drugih 50 ?
<jaizza> BotaniCar: to je zloupotrebljavanje matematike!
<BotaniCar> jaizza: istina, ali ne ide drugacije 
<BotaniCar> rut: 50% cega ? Dovoljnih razloga ? Ajde ne jebi zid :) 
<rut> jaizza pa meni treba iz mat i mozda jos nesto ubacimo :)))))
<BotaniCar> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aM15Oxx_460sa.gif
<rut> muffin pa  evo slikovito . kak se ponasa auto(motor) kad ga vozis 50 ili 200km/h :)
<jaizza> rut: za kaj ti treba matematika?
<rut> tak je i squid 
<rut> jaizza <BotaniCar> da, znas matematiku, skaliraj na gore
<rut> eto da ne kaze da ja nista ne prihvacam 
<BotaniCar> rut: i ? napisao sam "skaliraj", a ne "pomnozi x4"
<rut> sto da mnozim x4 ?
<rut> brojeve mgr:info ?
<rut> :))))))
<BotaniCar> pa, ti si povukao paralelu s autom koji ide 4x brze :) 
<BotaniCar> reci ti meni, kaj da pomnozis s 4 , kad je vec usporedivo 
<rut> pa ima puno varijabli tu .. zato kazem nemogu nista mnozit x4  .. 
<BotaniCar> da se vratimo na konkretan dump koji si dobio. Dao sam ti user info za prosjecnog testnog korisnika na mojoj testnoj platformi, nismo rijec razmijenili o hardveru koji to nosi i zahtjevima na njega. poslijedicno, uzorak koji sam ti dao mozes skalirati do mile volje. 
<rut> znam samo da budu gume izdrzale 
<rut> i sjedala u autu 
<rut> ajde i lim
<BotaniCar> [...] http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aM15Oxx_460sa.gif [...]
<rut> a unutar motora kaj bude .. hmmmm
<BotaniCar> rut: da se citiram ? " nismo rijec razmijenili o hardveru koji to nosi i zahtjevima na njega."
<BotaniCar> a ako imas hardver koji moze to nositi, onda ti je dump upotrebljiv 
<rut> ajde zaboravimo mgr:info
<rut> :)))))
<rut> jaizza .. necu dobit odgovor ?
<jaizza> rut: koje je bilo pitanje?
<rut> posljednja vecera :)
<rut> (a slazi barem)
<jaizza> aj da te prvo pitam kak si došao na večeru?
<rut> ufff .. mislis da pamtim :)))) 
<rut> nesto je muffin opet filozofirao oko toga kak vragi iz mire vire
<rut> pa silver sa filzofijama 
<rut> itd . ko ce ga znati :)
<BotaniCar> Erm, Miro == Silver :) 
<BotaniCar> Ali glupo zvuci "iz SilverSpacea tri vraga vire" :) 
<rut> ups . ma iz jaizze da vragi vire :)
<rut> ja je nesmijem jaca zvat .. tak dobri si nismo :)
<BotaniCar> Moze biti !
<rut> uglavnom ispalo je da je jaizza dobrica i da sve voli radit i nista joj nije mrsko :)
<BotaniCar> Samo je kuhanje obroka ostalo upitno :) 
<rut> ma nije ni to .
<rut> kuha jaizza .. ko gola kuharica ..
<jelly> bolje to nego BotaniCar ko goli kuhar
 * BotaniCar se najezi na pomisao 
<rut> :))))
<BotaniCar> http://static.neatorama.com/images/2013-04/marriage-vs-phd.jpg
<rut> probaj otvorit neki restoran za zene samo ;)
<rut> jaizza je garant prva gosca !
<jelly> Λέσβος - grcka klopa
<jaizza> bivši šef naišao
<jaizza> kaj sam propustila?
<ivoks> novog sefa
<jaizza> sad bih komentirala golo kuhanje, ali ne smijem
<jaizza> javno
<ivoks> opet imam ljude iz colorada
<jelly> not my fetish
<ivoks> na svakoj turi imamo barem jednu osobu iz kolorada
<rut> jaizza mozes /msg
<jaizza> rut: misliš da je BotaniCar tak obdaren da ne bih mogla oči skinuti s njega?
<rut> :)
<jelly> previse mogucnosti za jao i avaj
<rut> jaizza . nista ja ne mislim / niti znam 
<rut> jaizza al postoji mogucnost da bi dosla 
<jaizza> rut: zakaj si onda rekao da bih mu bila prva gošća? (trept) (trept)
<BotaniCar> Jel se vi to zajebavate s mojim malim pimpekom i velikim darom za pripravu jela ? Jao i avaj ! 
<jaizza> uf skoro sam bila zločesta
<rut> jaizza .. sad ja nesmijem javno 
 * jaizza čisti mentalne slike
<ivoks> dakle, kakvi su to razgovori na ovom kanalu
<rut> eto sad cu dobit opet zabranu 
<jaizza> ivoks - dežurni policajac
<rut> bez komentara
<rut> pokazao je misice :)
<rut> eto jaizza 
<jaizza> rut: te frka sad?
<rut> sad nije :)
<rut> cek da pozeleni 
<jaizza> ivoks - hulk??
<rut> (barem na xchatu)
<rut> aa jos je tu ubot .
<rut> vidi zaboravio opce na njea
<jaizza> rut: nego, jel ti putuješ prema Zagrebu?
<rut> zaobilazim ga :) samo prema VZ
<rut> i ZD
<ivoks> joj
<ivoks> kuca mi je tak neuredna
<ivoks> odlucio sam se izvaliti na lezaljku na terasi
<BotaniCar> bas te briga, ako jedes na plazi, mozes i spavati tamo :) 
<SilverSpace> uh  ....
<rut> jaizza ali ako budem u prilici da idem znas da cu ti se javit :)
<jaizza> znam?
<rut> pa naravno . javit cu ti ovdje ;)
<SilverSpace> fuck kucni red
<SilverSpace> sad moram cekati do 5 da zbusim cetiri rupe
<markosejic> d dan
<rut> dan
<markosejic> rut dan
<jaizza> markosejic: yo
<markosejic> jaizza pozz
<jaizza> markosejic: kaj ima lima?
<markosejic> evo nista zujim pomalo
<SilverSpace> žujim
<markosejic> isao danas u mup po osobnu
<SilverSpace> vis
<SilverSpace> kad meniistice
 * jaizza se zakačila na WLIIA
<SilverSpace> 16.8
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> kad ono internet izdavanje pocinje
<rut> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHsgZaE7cI8
<datase> rut: Title: Jelena Rozga -  Nirvana (Nedjeljom lagano), Views: 17797, Rating: 92.0%
<markosejic> citao sam clanak a nisam nesto pratio koliko sam ja skuzio da je za rodne listove potvrde o nekaznjavanju i domovnice
<BotaniCar> tako je, pocinje za 10ak dana
<rut> onda ce kriminalci lako potvre frizirat
<BotaniCar> Ako se dobr napravi, nece bas biti lako. Mirovinsko vec sad ima sustav koji radi online i imaju verifikacijsku metodu. 
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/ResourceManager/GetImage.aspx?imgId=696964&width=970
<BotaniCar> Dobijes kljuc na dnu dokumenta, ako nije ispravan - verifikacija ne prolazi, ako je ispravan, dobijes online podatke na uvid pa mozes verificirati sadrzaj 
<rut> prekomplicirano za mene 
<rut> :))
<BotaniCar> Tebi je ionako svejedno, to je namijenjeno onom tko prima dokument od tebe
<BotaniCar> Ono sto me zanima je zasto takav servis, umjesto da se medjusobno povezu pa da te drekarije vise nikad ne moras vaditi, uopce
<BotaniCar> Nda, otkazi nepotrebnim namjestenicima. 
<rut> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QroiXpj5FpU
<datase> rut: Title: Axwell - Watch The Sunrise, Views: 5335975, Rating: 97.29212%
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: je zaposlit ce ih jos vise
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/336148/Skandalozna-borba-dubrovackog-hotela-protiv-domacih-kupaca.html
<SilverSpace> sad im opaliti takvu kaznu da se nikada vise ne oporave
<rut> jos 8min
<SilverSpace> kaj imas karticu na izlazu
<rut> ma nemam .. 
<rut> moram sve pogasit prije
<rut> nemam ja skripte ko muffin pa da mogu kopat nos
<rut> pozz
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: treba ti kartica?
<ivoks> sad ce mirka i kenny18 
<ivoks> :)
<mirka> odosmoooo :)) bajj
<kenny18> ivoks: odoh :)
<BotaniCar> Imam ti ja sustav za evidenciju radnog vremena, s karticama - ako nemas karticu :) Osobno preferiram biometrijska ocitanja, ali kartice mogu ! :)
<igustin> Mmike: ping
<ivoks> Mmike bi trebao imati puno posla sad :)
<ivoks> a ja bi mog'o do plaze
<Mmike> ivoks, di je rusen autoput?
 * Mmike nema posla nist, u biti, samo se pravi da ivoks ne bitcha odmah
<Mmike> inace, ivoks mi je brat
<Mmike> po novom
<Mmike> tak bar u firmi tvrde
<Mmike> jaizza, daklem, zabi na novi nacin moras uplate davat, ako su place
<ivoks> ne znam tko ti je to rekao
<Mmike> u 'sifra namjene' moras upisat SAL
<ivoks> Mmike: kod ivanje reke
<Mmike> ivoks, to novo nest?
<Mmike> pardon, upises SALA
<jaizza> ivoks: ti si se ono žalil na karticu?
<ivoks> pa preslazu sve radi ikee
<jaizza> Mmike: Å¡ala?
<ivoks> karticu?
<Mmike> aaa, ikea, ikea
<Mmike> jaizza, sala, kao salary, pa sala
<ivoks> joj, ova lezaljka mi ima bas nezgodni drzac
<obruT> drzac za sto ? :P
<ivoks> ne mogu lezerno drzati ruku na laptopu dok lezim
<jaizza> Mmike: ah tako
<jaizza> ivoks: koja je bila kompromitirana
<ivoks> jaizza: da
<jaizza> ivoks: si je upotrebljavao od kad si je dobio i prije bankomata?
<jelly> Mmike: dakle njima je tvoja placa smijesna!
<ivoks> jaizza: ne
<Mmike> igustin, pong
<ivoks> jaizza: dapace, pred automatom sam otvorio pismo u kojem je pisao pin
<jaizza> ivoks: zanima me tvoj slučaj pa sam se malo raspitala
<Mmike> daklem, vpn rute mi ovise o tome kako imam namjestene sttvari u .ssh/config - kakvog to fakin smisla ima?
<ivoks> jaizza: i, kaj si saznala?
<Vlado9A3CY> žur ...
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur :)
<ivoks> jaizza: ja mislim da je netko nesto sjebao u proceduri, da druga kartica nije bila kompromitirana
<jaizza> ivoks: još niš pametno
<jaizza> ivoks: objašnjenja koja sam ja dobila ne odgovaraju tvom slučaju
<jelly> ivoks: s jedne strane, to je dobro jer znaci da proceduru za kompromitirane kartice ne rade dovoljno cesto
<jelly> s druge strane, mozda niko ne prijavljuje pa im stoje kompromitirane do daljnjeg
<ivoks> jaizza: ne znam... ja sam izmijenio tri debitne kartice u tjedan dana
<ivoks> errr
<ivoks> jaizza: ne znam... ja sam izmijenio tri debitne kartice u mjesec dana
<ivoks> dvije kreditne
<jaizza> ivoks: ček jel ovo bila debitna ili kreditna?
<ivoks> i jos dvije debitne za drugu firmu
<ivoks> debitna
<ivoks> ovak se meni cini...
<jaizza> jelly: imamo neku automatiku za kompromitaciju ;-)
<ivoks> karticu A je trebalo blokirati
<ivoks> i to krajem 4. mjeseca
<ivoks> to je ucinjeno
<ivoks> kartica B mi je isporucena jer je kartici A u 5. mjeseecu isticao rok trajanja
<ivoks> nekako je po automatici, valjda kartica B isto bila blokirana, iako je imala drugi broj i drugi pin
<ivoks> i onda su izdali karticu C
<ivoks> al kad sam ja dosao podignuti karticu C, dali su mi karticu B
<jaizza> ivoks: ne radi automatika tak :-)
<jaizza> aj budemo sutra dalje, ako saznam još štogod
<ivoks> ocito ne radi nikak :)
<jaizza> ivoks: ništa nije očito
<ivoks> kad ste mi dvije debitne kartice slali u isto vrijeme :)
<jaizza> ;-)
<jaizza> ivoks: postoje tu začkuljice kojih nitko nije svjestan :-D
<jaizza> u to ime, letim na vlak
<ivoks> aj
<ivoks> ja bi radje
<ivoks> da se zajebavate s podrskom za linux
<ivoks> nego li mojim karticama
<ivoks> ne mora za sve linuxe, moze samo za ubuntu
<ivoks> evo, ja cu vam pomoci na to bude bolje nego u zabi
<ivoks> gdje su zabrljavili
<markosejic> kad smo kod toga dali onaj citac kartica za banke radi na linuxu
<ivoks> banke danas izdaju usb tokene
<ivoks> i to radi na linuxu
<ivoks> samo sto bancin web interface (java applet) bas zeli windows
<ivoks> sutra si idem po nove lezaljke
<ivoks> ovo nije za ljude
<Mmike> osobni bankar putem weba u zabi - ne radi :D
<ivoks> Na razini Europske unije, nezaposlenost je iznosila 11,7% što je pad u odnosu na isto razdoblje prošle godine, kada je nezaposlenost iznosila 11,7%.
<jelly> jaizza: bomboni komprimati -- Rondo C?
<jelly> ivoks: možda ima manje radno sposobnih, pa ih je i manje nezaposleno :-)
<ivoks> poanta je bila postotak
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/images3/0054fadd-942a-4058-b452-711493613c92.jpg
<SilverSpace> dabra
<SilverSpace> 11,7% prosle godine je sigurno manje nego 11,7% ove godine
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/images3/e76f3718-c62f-4314-b95a-6bdb19f2f87f.jpg
<jelly> SilverSpace: onda znaci da se povecalo a ne smanjilo?
<obruT> SilverSpace: alien attack :)
<jelly> napad hamajlija
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> fora
<ivoks> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/06/dell-announce-new-laptops-optional-ubuntu
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPeAJThtIhs
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Tivoli Ecoresort Praia do Forte 25 anos, Views: 9769, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> super ovo izgleda
<SilverSpace> tu ce bit repka
<weshmashian> tiruliru
<Mmike> PO KLAVIRU
<SilverSpace> po sisama
<SilverSpace> novinarski kretenizam http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/svijet/336152/Tuzna-istina-o-njemackom-blagostanju.html
<markosejic> d vecer
<weshmashian> ne gledam 3 sekunde i odma klavir i sise na tapeti
<markosejic> jbg
<weshmashian> i tak, koje su sanse da ikad dobijem item sa dx.com ak nije doso u 12 tjedana? :)
<jelly-home> trazi povrat love, ak stigne stigne
<weshmashian> otvorijo tikit s njima bas
<weshmashian> bumo vidli
<jelly-home> koja je cijena toga sto nije stiglo?
<OneKorea> ovaj linux je jebena sramota. kakav je to LTS release uz toliko """REGRESSIONS"""  u 3.13 i 3.14 kernelima
<OneKorea> kako da ja frendici preporucim linux, kad joj stock Xubuntu LTS steka svakih par sati
<OneKorea> win je radio mega sporo, al je bar radio
<CrazyLemon> pa linux nije samo xubuntu lts :)
<OneKorea> stvar je u kernelu 3.13-14 evo čitam i na redditu i na slackware forumu
<OneKorea> isto drobe o tome
<OneKorea> pa dobro kakvi to mamlazi rade em na drajverima kad svako malo potrgaju nesto
<jelly-home> OneKorea: linux je oduvijek takav.
<OneKorea> i jos veci mamlazi rade iz tog koda LTS
<OneKorea> cini mi se da se LTS radi jer je eto, taj datum u godini
<weshmashian> jelly-home: nista strasno, $10US
<weshmashian> jelly-home: inace bi i prije digo paniku :)
<OneKorea> a ne da ima neku vecu stabilnost il testing il garanciju da radi bolje od XYZ verzije
<OneKorea> kako mrzim rijec reggressions
<OneKorea> i sav taj sistem kernel developmenta
<OneKorea> kojeg boga isusa ne uzmu neku verziju kernela, nek buda 3.10 ili nešto i naprave 'feature freeze' i samo rade patcheve za njega
<OneKorea> ovi long term kerneli su bezveze jer je i bugovi bivaju backportani
<jelly-home> OneKorea: svi "longterm" su takvi, i ne backportaju se featuri
<OneKorea> treba forkat kernel
<OneKorea> .
<jelly-home> to RH i radi, njihov 2.6.32 iz EL6 ce trajati jos 7-8 godina, a njihov 2.6.18 iz EL5 jos 5 godina
<OneKorea> evo gledam kernel.org
<OneKorea> imaju 5 (PET!) longterm kernela
<OneKorea> jedan stable i jedan mainline
<OneKorea> "stable"
<OneKorea> rofl
<jelly-home> ne znam cemu se cudis, iskreno
<jelly-home> OneKorea: ak ti radi dobro 2.6.32.x, vrti 2.6.32.x.  Imas RHEL6 odn. CentOS6 sa tim kernelom, ili Debian 6
<jelly-home> debian 6 ce imati support do 2016
<jelly-home> EL6 ce imati do ~2020
<OneKorea> ma ja nemam problema na 3.2 fercera, to se ne dira dok radi. al logicno ocu frendici stavit nesto aktualno i ubuntu LTS je najlogicjini izbor bio sad
<jelly-home> da, 12.04 LTS :-)
<OneKorea> vis vis.. cak i ne vidim EOL date za to
<OneKorea> mislio sam da jedan LTS mijenja drugi ili tak nesto
<jelly-home> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<jelly-home> OneKorea: onda ne bi bio bas L
<OneKorea> dobro nema dileme vise, probat cu s tim. mint xfce ili xubuntu. vidim da ima i 3.2 kernel, super.
<OneKorea> za jedno 3 godine bit ce i ovaj sadasnji LTS u redu sigurno :]
<Mmike> onekorea: sad ce ti mint izac
<Mmike> ako vec nije
<Mmike> je!
<Mmike> http://news.slashdot.org/story/14/06/03/0312232/seattle-approves-15-per-hour-minimum-wage
<Mmike> 15 dolara po satu :D
<Mmike> minimalac :)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-06-04
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro
<boris> dobro jutro
<boris> jedno pitanje
<boris> kako ugasiti mozillu firefox
<boris> vrti se
<boris> u pozadini
<Hrki> oi, moze pomoc
<Hrki> Mail from IP banned. To request removal from this list please forward this message to delist.forefront@messaging.microsoft.com (in reply to RCPT TO command),
<Hrki> jel netko upoznati sa tim @messaging.microsoft.com
<Hrki> wtf?
<calmpitbull> morgen
<budz0r> jutro
<calmpitbull> sto se radi
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/banda-hakera-krade-i-s-hrvatskih-racuna-/1196442/
<calmpitbull> nemam komentar....to mi je stvarno glupo...to nije hacker to je cracker al dobro
<SilverSpace> nije ni jedno ni drugo
<calmpitbull> pa it o....to je lopov
<calmpitbull> ma gledao sam na telkici neki dan...isto to...nekom tipu su prebacili 45 tisuca eura i to dva puta u dva dana
<calmpitbull> a drugome isto tako i to na isti racun u njemackoj na isto ime
<SilverSpace> ma seru svipo malo 
<SilverSpace> tok novca se ne moze sakriti
<calmpitbull> ma ....taj trojanac radi samo na win sustavima
<SilverSpace> samo je pitanje koliko su zainteresirani da to odrade
<calmpitbull> ?
<calmpitbull> ma da
<SilverSpace> pa kaj ces vise nego na win
<calmpitbull> Navodno je velik obožavatelj plovidbe i pravosudna tijela smatraju da često krstari Crnim morem na jahti
<SilverSpace> 99% je win
<calmpitbull> hahaha
<calmpitbull> ma moram moju malu stavit na linux i gotovo
<SilverSpace> taj pravosudni organ dobija svoj %
<calmpitbull> i zajedno krstare po Crnom moru
<calmpitbull> a kolko ima tog sranja na applu....jer mala radi na photoshopu i sada ce i na afterima 
<SilverSpace> to nikada neces saznati apple skriva to 
<SilverSpace> ko zmija noge
<ivoks> dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> ma super onda
<calmpitbull> najbolje je onda ljepo stavit sve to u virualku i gotovo
<ivoks> Hrki: microsoft ne prima mailove s domena koje im se nisu prethodno najavile
<ivoks> to ukljucuje i outlook.com i slicne
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<SilverSpace> jaizza: svako jutro i tebi 
<jaizza> komad!
<jaizza> ako se po jutru dan poznaje, danas bi moglo biti puno posla
<jaizza> Hakerski napadi protiv kojih se trenutno u svijetu bore policije više zemalja pojavili su se i u Hrvatskoj, a usmjereni su protiv računa poslovnih subjekata. Riječ je o virusu Gameover Zeus koji uđe u računalo i pamti podatke koje korisnik upisuje, nakon čega preuzima kontrolu nad njim i šalje zahtjeve za transakcijama. U CERT-u tvrde da nema opasnosti za građane koji koriste e-bankarstvo, ali upozoravaju da ne pokreću egzekutabilne datoteke
<obruT> jel smiju pokrenut notepad ? to je egzekutabilna datoteka...
<jaizza> obruT: ako si dobio mailom od nepoznate osobe - ne ;-)
<ivoks> joj, hakerski napadi opet
<ivoks> egzekutabilnost
<ivoks> novi glagol
<jaizza> khm.. glagol?
<ivoks> ili stavec :)
<jaizza> :-)
<jaizza> ivoks: jesi ti kaj pokrenuo Å¡to je na kraju imalo .exe?
<ivoks> :))
<ivoks> al da, i meni je upao neki virus na rba internet banking
<jaizza> Otkriven je kamenit planet dvostruko veći od Zemlje koji, ako ima atmosferu, ima dovoljno hladnu površinu da bi na njemu mogao postojati život. Planet je nazvan Kepler-10c prema teleskopu koji ga je otkrio, no znanstvenici ga nazivaju "Godzilla Zemljom" ili "Superzemljom". Planet sadrži 5-15% vode, a usto je i 17 puta teži od zemlje, a time i gušći, što znači da su minerali na njemu visoko komprimirani.
<jaizza> ivoks: ne mora na bankiing, samo na komp
<ivoks> kaze Primatelj 'Raiffeisenbank Austria d.d.'
<ivoks> a vrsta prometa 'Naplata ovo/ono/suc/muc/trkelj'
<ivoks> jaizza: al znas sta cu ti reci...
<jaizza> ivoks: svašta nešto sam čula, što ne smijem ponoviti ( :-( )
<jaizza> ivoks: reci mi 
<ivoks> jaizza: RBA snosi dobar dio odgovornosti za probleme koji se desavaju ovih dana
<jaizza> ivoks: elaboriraj
<ivoks> jaizza: RBA forsira svoje korisnike da koriste nesigurnu konfiguraciju svojih racunala kako bi radili s njihovim internet bankarstvom
<ivoks> RBA te forsira da koristis Windows
<ivoks> stoga, RBA je odgovoran
<ivoks> ZaBa te ne forsira
<jaizza> ivoks: forsira na windoze?
<jaizza> ček daj to pojasni
<ivoks> da, idirekt s karticama/tokenima radi samo na windowsu
<jaizza> prva vijest
<ivoks> ne tokenima, krivo sam se izrazio
<ivoks> usb kljucevima
<jaizza> naime, muž nema sigurno windoze nigdje, a plaća račune
<jaizza> dakle, ne forsira te
<ivoks> poslovno bankarstvo radi samo sa windows
<jaizza> i FINA radi samo na windows
<jaizza> :-)
<ivoks> to me nije briga
<ivoks> ja nisam finin klijent, ali jesam od RBA
<jaizza> ak imaš svoju firmu, trebalo bi te
<ivoks> ne, nije me briga
<ivoks> imam knjigovodstvo koje se time brine
<ivoks> al svoje racune zelim kontrolirati sam
<ivoks> a RBA zahtijeva koristenje windowsa ako zelim koristiti karticu/usb
<ivoks> bez opravdanog razloga
<ivoks> stoga, RBA snosi dio odgovornosti za ove probleme
<BotaniCar> *puf pant* DobroJutro
<jaizza> :-)
<jaizza> ivoks: eh da znaš što ja znam...
<jaizza> BotaniCar: mrnjau
<BotaniCar> Ivoks: nisam shvatio, u  kojim okolnostima, i kako, MS odbija mailove ? Ne jednom sam inicirao komunikaciju s "lijevog" maila prema njima. 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: prvi mail s neke domene biva odbijen
<ivoks> ne sjecam se je li domena ili ip
<ivoks> i onda te tjeraju na visednevni proces whitelistanja
<ivoks> gdje s njima razgovaras putem maila satima
<ivoks> idioti
<BotaniCar> Prvi glas :( To je globalna politika ili su neki mailboxi izuzeti ? Velim, nisam imao taj problem nikad, no moze biti zato jer obicno "gadjam" mailboxe koji su negdje objavljeni.
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> al google otkriva da ih dosta ima iste probleme
<BotaniCar> Kako god, moronluk :) Mozda su im mail serveri na PIv6 , pa ne znaju kak sloziti filter bez 100GB filter baze :) 
<ivoks> hotmail, live.com, outlook.com, etc...
<ivoks> da, po IP adresi je
<ivoks> We have reviewed your IP(s)  176.9.65.19 and determined that messages are being filtered (i.e. sent to the Junk folder) based on the recommendations of the SmartScreen® Filter. 
<ivoks> SmartScreen je njihov vlastiti filter
<BotaniCar> lol :) 
<ivoks> rijesava se tako da se:
<ivoks> Join the Junk Mail Reporting Program (JMRP)
<ivoks> Join the Smart Network Data Services program (SNDS)
<ivoks> onda sam ih poslao u kurac
<ivoks> na sta su mi odgovorili s istim mailom
<BotaniCar> U stvari imaju pravo, vidim da je tvoja IP adresa na Hetzneru, njima ni ja ne vjerujem :) 
<calmpitbull>  sto vise citam i ucim o kako radi svijet racunala i interneta, sve vise kuzim da je to jedna velika  improvizacija, u kojoj svi govore da postoje sistem 
<calmpitbull> a sistema bas i nema
<BotaniCar> pa, sistem postoji, i sistematika, dapace - vise od jedne :) 
<ivoks> ima i improvizacije
<Mmike> http://www.ticketshop.hr/hr/e/ultra-europe/13/
<calmpitbull> ma sve je impro osim par protokola
<Mmike> cuj cijene karata :)
<Mmike> calmpitbull, da improvizacija :)
<Mmike> ooooooo, da improvizacija! :)
<ivoks> internet je zamisljen kao mreza izmedju racunala koji si medjusobno vjeruju
<Mmike> moras bit improvization wizzard cesto :D
<calmpitbull> Mmike, pa to i govorim
<ivoks> onda je netko posmilio kako bi bilo pametno tu mrezu rasiriti na racunala koja si medjusobno i ne vjeruju
 * Mmike je drugi na listi cekanja
<ivoks> i onda je trebalo promisliti hrpu protokola
<calmpitbull> nitko ne radi iste stvari na isti nacin..
<ivoks> npr., DNS
 * Mmike je, izgleda, popusio vrtic :/
<ivoks> SMTP je jos uvijek sjeban
 * BotaniCar je upao u gradski vrtic ove godine, samo je jos pitanje da li je upao u onaj vrtic u koji je i htio
<Mmike> ne kuzim taj debilizam, dijete ce mi imat 11 mjeseci i niti 2 tjedna na prvi dan vrtica, al' to je manje od 12 mjeseci, i fak off
<calmpitbull> ivoks, o tome i govorim
<BotaniCar> Mmike: rezultati su od 02.06 na oglasnim plocama, ili si dobio ili ne 
<ivoks> calmpitbull: pa da, taj dio zahtijeva improvizaciju
<ivoks> vidjeti ces da stariji protokoli trebaju workarounde i improvizaciju
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa nisam dobio, a'l velim ti zasto - zato sto 1.9. nece imat godinu dana
<ivoks> noviji su prilicno dobro standardizirani
<calmpitbull> pa da al hrpa toga stoji na starim stvarima 
<ivoks> ali to se mislilio i za smtp prije
<BotaniCar> Mmike: bas te brige, tihana ionako jos ne mora na posao, ne ? :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa mora, 1.9 :)
<ivoks> ovaj moto g nece umrijet
<ivoks> vec sat vremena 1% baterije
<Mmike> apt-get install xmoto
<Mmike> :D
<ivoks> a ja playam youtube filmice na njemu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ako te kaj tjesi, ja sam privatni vrtic, iz istih razloga kao i ti, placao 200kn vise od drzavnog. 'ko ih jebe, na zalost je za jaslicke grupe uvijek neka zavrzlama
<Mmike> BotaniCar, mislis da u privatnim vrticima ima mjesta? :)
<Mmike> a pazi ovo
<Mmike> ako si nezaposlen, automatski nemas pravo na vrtic!
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ima, uvijek, samo je pitanje koliko ces se voziti do njega :) 
<BotaniCar> Niej automatski da nemas pravo na vrtic, nego djeca s oba zaposlena roditelja imaju visi prioritet
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa, nema. Mislim, mozda ima u Sesvetama, u Zg, trenutno, nema. Cak i u centru, 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: interesantno, u drzavnom vrticu na kozjaku jos ima mjesta, a to je IMO siri centar :)
<BotaniCar> Mozda nema za jaslicke grupe
<calmpitbull> idem ucit
<Mmike> BotaniCar, da, ja ti inace trazim vrtic za 4godisnjaka L)
<Mmike> pa o jaslicama pricam(o)
<Mmike> e, al' ovo mi je pre super - znaci, nezaposlen si, i fak off. I onda nadjes poso, a s djetetom ces - di? :)
 * Mmike opako razmislja o teti cuvalici
<BotaniCar> Da, to je zestoka debilana. Kuzim nazivni rezon iza toga - ako sedis doma, oslobodi mjesto. No, zaista, st o ako dobijem posao koji vrijedi 3kkn , da platim dadilju 3,5kkn ?:D
<Mmike> Pa da!
<BotaniCar> Mmike: vrtic FTW, s tetom se nece socijalizirati kao u vrticu 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, znam da nece, al' nije bas da imam izbora puno
<BotaniCar> Si zval privatnjake ?
<Mmike> plus, veli ekipa da to ima upside - nece se razboljevat, jos. A kad ima 2 godine pa se razboli vec laganica zna rec kaj mu je pa je lakse bit s njim bolesnim. A to kaj ce se pocet socjalizirat sa 2 godine umjesto sa godinu dana i nije neki bed.
<Mmike> Bar brijem.
<Mmike> Ma jesam, nema. 
<Mmike> Al' najveci je bed default odjeb jer je mali rodjen 11.9.
<BotaniCar> Na kojoj relaciji ti pashe lokacija vrtica ? 
<Mmike> 11 dana je pre mlad, i uopce nece slusat ekipa - kao, nemoze ako je mladji od godinu dana, cak i jedan jedini dan.
<Mmike> Pa idealno bi bilo Spansko -> Sveta Klara (s obzirom da tihana tam radi)
<hrvojem> tebi ni malesnica nije daleko
<Mmike> Al' ono, fakat nije bed nit u Gajevoj, recimo, da je :)
<Mmike> hrvojem, malesnica mi je 10 minuta pjeske
<hrvojem> zato kazem :)
<Mmike> hrvojem, imas nekog tamo?
<hrvojem> seka mi je tamo
<hrvojem> ali samo na zamjeni 
<Mmike> A jel' bi mogla ona primit mito kaki? :) Recimo, besplatno joj odrzavam posstgres i mysql godinu dana :D
<hrvojem> hahaha, to mogu i ja :) 
<hrvojem> ma nisu ni necakinju uspjeli ubacit (prosle godine) iz istog razloga kako i ti
<Mmike> pricam jutros s PBZom i pitam, konkretno: "A, otvaranje racuna, dal' smeta sto imam kredite u Zagrebackoj banci, mogu li kod vas normalno otvoriti racun?" - "Da, da, kod nas je isto tako, samo dodjete i otvorite racun."
<Mmike> :D
<BotaniCar> Pda, otvoris racun i imas kredit, isto :D
<jelly-home> hm, koristenje bankomata drugih banaka je postalo znatno skuplje za PBZ... 6.1.7. Isplata gotovine Maestro/VISA Inspire bankovnom karticom tekućeg računa u kunama na bankomatima drugih banaka u RH: 7,50 kn + 2% od iznosa (13.1.6. trenutno važeća naknada: 10,00 kn + 0,4% od iznosa)
<Mmike> kra?!
<BotaniCar> opla, 2% !!!
<Mmike> a taman sam tijo prec u PBZ
<jelly-home> sva sreca da imaju puno bankomata
<BotaniCar> Valjda moraju deinstalirati XP s bankomata , a licence za nove windowse su skupe :)
<Mmike> jel' ima neki sajt, bankevasderu.hr ili tako nesto? di bi bilo popisano to sve, pa da mosh usporedbu raditi i to?
<jelly-home> to su im izmjene sa 29.06.
<vileni> ali to je koristenje na drugim bankomatima
<vileni> to oduvijek deru
<jelly-home> ne toliko
<jelly-home> prije bi za dici 700kn na RBA ili Zabi naplatilo 10-12kn, sad ce biti 20
<Mmike> jelly, http://danas.net.hr/novac/dio-banaka-promijenio-naknade-za-podizanje-kesa-na-tudjim-bankomatima
<Mmike> cini se da PBZ samo hvata korak s ostalim bamkama
<jelly-home> Mmike: mozda ih je zli novinar podsjetio da to dignu!!
<jelly-home> morat cu pitati kolike su im naknade na bankomatima Intesa grupe drugdje u eu
<Mmike> pbz internet na linuxu sredinom 6tog mjeseca
<SilverSpace> ops 
<Mmike> o pa
<Mmike> Jebo ih SSL :D
<ivoks> trebao si sutiti
<ivoks> Mmike: poslovni banking?
<Mmike> ivoks, yup
<Mmike> privatni brijem da svukud ima tokene i da radi bez beda
<ivoks> dakle, rba ce biti najveca banka koja nece podrzavati linux za poslovno bankarstvo
<ivoks> mada bi ja radje zabu nego pbz
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, trenutno ga podrzava :D
<Mmike> zakaj radije zabu? zaba su notirni moroni, al' ono, no-tor-ni.
<Mmike> ili su mozda i drugi moroni, samo ja sa zabom imam najvise kontakata
<ivoks> Mmike: ne podrzava; ja ne mogu s tokenom vidjeti stanje kreditne kartice
<ivoks> Mmike: s usb/karticom se to moze
<jaizza> definitivno s epo jutru dan poznaje
<Mmike> ivoks, na PBZu? privatno? 
<ivoks> na rba, poslovno
<jelly> Mmike: privatno mi se vidi change visa na pbz
<jelly> charge*
<ivoks> Mmike: zapamti, kada govorim o bankama, govorim samo o *poslovnom*
 * Mmike zapisao na stol i zalijepio selotejpom
<Mmike> ivoks, a sto kad pricas o privatanom?
<ivoks> ja nemam privatno
<Mmike> metnes #privb hashtag? :)
<ivoks> jer sam obrtnik
<jelly> nije mi bas bistro zasto su im poslovni sjebaniji od consumer net pristupa
<Mmike> kak nemas privatno?
<BotaniCar> " ja nemam privatno" :( 
<Mmike> pa kaj onda?
<BotaniCar> Daww, dajmo da ima ! 
<ivoks> sve moje je i od obrta
<Mmike> aha, fakat
<Mmike> tja
<ivoks> glupan
<Mmike> brijem da sam jako mudru stvar napravio pred 5-6 godina kad NISAM obrt otvorio
<ivoks> otisao na more, ponio komp
<jaizza> ivoks: kaj ti je onda smetalo kaj si plaćal s karticom od obrta?
<ivoks> a nisam ponio antene za wifi karticu
<ivoks> jaizza: ne razumijem pitanje
 * Mmike je razumio, al' nek jaizza objasnjava :)
<ivoks> smetalo mi je kaj kartica nije radila
<Mmike> da, al' kaj nisi reko da si morao koristiti 'karticu od firme' i da neznas kak ces to knjigovodstveno rijesiti?
<Mmike> i ja sam zabrijao da imas 2 kartice, privatnu i poslovnu
<ivoks> imam dvije firme
<jaizza> ivoks: rekao si bio da ti je bankomat pojeo karticu i da ti je bio bad plaćat karticom od firme...?
<ivoks> da, druge firme
<ivoks> imam obrt i imam doo
 * jaizza nije znala da je ivoks takav frajer B-)
<BotaniCar> I , kaj vi sad covu istresate iz gacha zato kaj se jada, pa svi to radimo i nitko nikog ne proziva za imanje 4 obrta i 3 cover-poduzeca :) 
<BotaniCar> Iditze , bre, perite lovu :) 
 * jaizza ne kuži niš BotaniCara, ali s druge strane to i nije neka novost..
<ivoks> nije pranje
<Mmike> zash se odma podrazumjeva da kad netko ima firmu, dve ili tri, da odmah pere novce?
<ivoks> vidi ih:
<ivoks> https://scontent-a-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t31.0-8/10259057_909968205696539_870343954891504187_o.jpg
<ivoks> peglanje na kornate
<Mmike> il' to samo jal progovara jer vi nemate firme? 
<Mmike> ivoks, fina barcica
<jaizza> ivoks: tvoje?
<Mmike> slijedeca stvar koju kupujem je - brod/barka!
<ivoks> moji su kajaci :)
<Mmike> kad bi zena htjela/dala da se preselimo na more, imao bih i drveni brod
<BotaniCar> Mmike: od svega sto imas, najmanje sam ti ljuboomoran na firmu :) 
<jaizza> ivoks: muž je opet bio na jedrenju na murtestu
<jaizza> *Murteru
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ok, nemojmo dalje! :D
<Mmike> wooo, amis mi povecao brzinu!
<jaizza> još malo pa na moreno
<ivoks> ja sam vec na moru
<ivoks> u biti, mogao bi do plaze na kavicu
<jaizza> ivoks: pak se hvališ
<jaizza> svako malo
<ivoks> dino radja stradao u prometnoj
 * jaizza se hvali kad je nitko drugi neće..
<ivoks> a sta cemo te hvalit, tvoj nam poslodavac samo probleme radi :)
<ivoks> 'Ovakav model može se eventualo i prodati, ali samo Sjevernoj Koreji'
<Mmike> http://www.speedtest.net/result/3542314903.png
<Mmike> lijepo
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> sad ces vidjeti moj
<jelly> TMI
<ivoks> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3542319251
<ivoks> koji zasu
<Mmike> ivoks, to je dsl neki ili gms?
<Mmike> gps?
<Mmike> GSM kurca mu
<jaizza> pa sad ti daj dijete u vrtić 
<ivoks> dsl
<jelly> ivoks: bar je dobar ping ;-)
<jaizza> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/otkrivamo-tko-je-osoba-koja-tvrdi-da-nijemci-u-skolama-mijese-pizzu-na-djecjim-guzicama/751318.aspx
<Mmike> ivoks, inace, tamo murter/tribunj/vodice/otoci meni vipnet uvijek bolje radio od tmobileta
<Mmike> hvar/korcula obrnuta situacija
<ivoks> vipnet tu super radi
<Mmike> git fakat ima --ours i --theirs :)D
<ivoks> ledeni cajevi su najbolji marketinski trik ikad
<ivoks> voda, secer, sok od limuna i ekstrakt zelenog caja (0,04%)
<ivoks> cak nije niti prokuhana voda
<ivoks> https://scontent-b-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t31.0-8/10269301_785061114858285_2245987407294711857_o.jpg
<ivoks> joj, sad moram razne paypale i slicne popraviti
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/mala-plovila/guc-6.20-m-oglas-11695460
<Mmike> eto broda za mene!
<Mmike> nije nit skup!
<ivoks> fak, to je jeftino
<ivoks> sigurno ne ide
<ivoks> ja bi ovo
<ivoks> http://www.njuskalo.hr/jedrilice/prodajem-jedrilicu-ufo-31-9.41-m-oglas-1614638
<ivoks> nije ni to skupo
<Mmike> nikad nisam volio jedrilice nit jedra nit sve to
<Mmike> plus, nemohs mrezu bacit s jedrilice :)
<ivoks> http://www.njuskalo.hr/jedrilice/prodajem-jedrilicu-elan-31-oglas-3860592
<ivoks> mozes mozes
<ivoks> na ovakvoj sam bio tjedan dana
<Mmike> ma mosh i sa jet-skija ako hoces
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> blj
<Mmike> brod, pasara/guc, drveni po mogucnosti, do 15ak konja brodski motor, i putj-putj-putj-putj-putj
<ivoks> ha!
<ivoks> http://www.tip-senjug.hr/?post_type=products&p=65
<ivoks> postali smo referenca :D
<ivoks> http://www.tip-senjug.hr/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/DSCF5646.JPG
<ivoks> o jao....
<ivoks> o jao jao
<ivoks> kaj nisu mogli neku ljepsu tetu naci? :)
<ivoks> bar mladju neku
<Mmike> lol :D
<jaizza> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/t1.0-9/10365839_10203709215671491_3914070353239398486_n.jpg
<ivoks> jaizza: well, i'd like 1 billion dollars too
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jaizza> ivoks: kaj bi s njima?
<jaizza> para bok
<ivoks> dao ponudu za canonical :)
<jaizza> ivoks: bezveze
<obruT> ja kad bi dobio 1 billion dollars, zadnje sto bi mi bilo na pameti je canonical
<jaizza> :-)
<jaizza> nego, za tatatatirce http://www.6yka.com/novost/57504/kocka-kocka-kockica-sve-epizode-na-jednom-mjestu-video
<Mmike> kaj je danas 'restart your company irc server day'?
<ivoks> obruT: i to kaj velis, to je nis za canonical
<rut> sa 1 biliion dollars kupio bi #ubuntu-hr i napravio reda 
<obruT> rut: ja bi kupio #ubuntu-hr i zatvorio ga :)
<rut> nisam to htio napisat :)
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t1.0-9/10372788_10152333398271840_2522301095717361269_n.jpg
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/mala-plovila/prodaje-se-drveni-brod-tipa-pasara-oglas-5281485
<Mmike> nikakva cijena!
<ivoks> brijem da ce mi doo postati profitabilan ove godine :)
<rut> http://s27.postimg.org/b82fgn8o3/31_5_14_1.jpg
<obruT> sram te bilo
<rut> obrut ... znam al sto cu .. 
<obruT> dobro da mi sefica nije u blizini :P
<rut> pa da vidi cudotvornu niveu ?
<rut> :)
<rut> idem radit dalje :P
<ivoks> mislim da moram odustati od irsiia
<ivoks> irssia
<ivoks> trebaju mi notifikacije kada me netko pingne
<ivoks> ili...
<ivoks> http://michael.lustfield.net/linux/irssi-as-a-proxy
<infy-> ivoks: imaš android?
<ivoks> infy-: imam, ali ne koristim irc na telefonu
<infy-> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=fi.iki.murgo.irssinotifier
<infy-> Push kad te netko highlightea
<infy-> =)
<ivoks> ne, nije to to
<ivoks> trenutno irc vrtim na serveru
<ivoks> irc klijent
<infy-> Također, na VPS-u imam irssi
<ivoks> ne zelim se spajati s jos jednim klijentom
<ivoks> ali cini se da irssi moze dignuti vlastiti proxy
<ivoks> na kojeg se onda mogu zakaciti svojim irssiem
<jaizza> ivoks: kakva ti je to čvrglja ispred imena?
<ivoks> bogovska
<jaizza> oznaka bogova
<rut> ima jace :)))
<ivoks> cini se kako je znc ispravan nacin
<BotaniCar1> Od kud courier  zahvaca autentifikacijske podatke, i sto mu je sve bitno ? Naime, slozio sam da mi server relaya samo autentificiranim ( stasttls, plain password ) , no za neke mi to radi, za neke ne :)
<BotaniCar1> *za neke lokalne korisnike mi to radi, za neke ne 
<ivoks> courier?
<ivoks> kaj su ovo 90te?
<BotaniCar1> Nemoj me sad odma posut' pepelom, pomozi :) 
<ivoks> zahvaca od tamo odakle si ga konfigurirao
<ivoks> to je kao da pitas odakle idu linux username/password
<ivoks> milijardu odgovora postoji
<BotaniCar1> A to je po defaultu ( nisam ja nish konfigurirao, zateceno ) konf fajla ? U prvi cas sam samo snimio pokrenute servise i znam sto ne radi
<ivoks> courier nisam nikad konfigurirao
<ivoks> niti instalirao
<ivoks> rodio sam se nakon sto je postao nebitan :)
<BotaniCar1> Posteno, thx
<ivoks> kaj bi rekli na ideju da se /usr/share/doc izbaci sa racunala?
<BotaniCar1> "A TLS paket with unexpected length was received." " The specified session has been invalidated for some reason." ; cini se da je problem u outlooku, ne na serveru :) 
<ivoks> outlook ne podrzava plain auth
<BotaniCar1> ivoks, na nacin na koji se sad stvari spremaju tamo , ja to ionako ne znam koristiti :) AFAIK, maknite/pretumbajte
<ivoks> vec login
<Mmike> ivoks, kak mislis - izbaci?
<ivoks> da ga nema
<BotaniCar1> ivoks: maknite to :) Hrpa drugdje dostupnog mumbo jumba za koje mi treba lokalni apache s 34 plugina da bi opce mogao pristupiti sadrzaj 
<BotaniCar1> *sadrzaju 
<Mmike> ivoks, po defaultu, ili sveskup zauvijek?
<BotaniCar1> guglam sad malo, mogu i sam reci dpkgu da kod instalacije ne gura nista u /doc/ :) 
<Mmike> mislim, rijetko tam nesto pogledam al' povremeno ima korisnih stsvari
<Mmike> recimo /usr/share/doc/fio/examples :0
<ivoks> prije su doc i man imali puno smisla
<Mmike> man i danas ima puno smisla
<ivoks> ali koliko cesto danas zavirite tamo?
<Mmike> a doc... well... 
<ivoks> ja sam skuzio da puno cesce guglam
<Mmike> ovisi sta
<Mmike> al' meni je man nezamjenjiv
<Mmike> dakako, ako je napisan 
<Mmike> sto za neke stvari (khm, juju, khm) ne stoji bas :)
<ivoks> pa ti si dev, napisi ga
<Mmike> A'l doc... neznam, mislim to je standardna dokumentacija od paketa... koja je tak... ,anje vise nikakva, osim u izoliranim slucajevima (wireless-tools, fio, ...)
<Mmike> ivoks, ti si smijesan :)
<Mmike> kaj ga ti nisi napiso? :)
<Mmike> a, koji je rationale za micanje? zauzima mjesta, ili?
<BotaniCar1> !addquote (13:14:43) Mmike: al' meni je man nezamjenjiv | (13:14:58) Mmike: sto za neke stvari (khm, juju, khm) ne stoji bas | (13:15:45) ivoks: pa ti si dev, napisi ga
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: deduplikacija ! 
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> cijenu dizanja para na drugom bankomatu ne odredjuje ta druga banka nego tvoja banka?!
<ivoks> koji k je ovom zncu
<markosejic> ivoks: pozz
<ivoks> haha!
<ivoks> da da \o/
<Mmike> ivoks, irssi proxy?
<Mmike> to ovi koriste masovno, vidim. Spoji se xchatom gore, a onda mu proxy pljune sve sto je bilo dok njega nije bilo
<Mmike> i cuva mesidze i sve
<ivoks> sve sam sprckao
<Mmike> odem jstes
<jelly> Mmike: jedino sto ak oces spajati vise klijenata a da svi primi cijeli backlog treba kemijat
<BotaniCar1> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aD0vW09_460sa.gif
<ivoks> e da
<ivoks> to je sad to
<ivoks> jos ih samo moram posloziti da nisu po abecedi :)
<markosejic> skidam Siduction 13.2.1 img 
<ivoks> sad je vrijeme za otici na kavu na plazu
<SilverSpace> huja haj
<markosejic> SilverSpace: pozz
<SilverSpace> na suncu vruce u hladu taman 
<SilverSpace> markosejic: i tebi
<SilverSpace> drugi tjedan mogo bi se i okupati u moru 
<BotaniCar1> "Fast  transaction times play a key part in achieving desired levels of  throughput in a transport ticketing system, but payment security is  always paramount. The move towards elliptic curve cryptography on  payment cards promises to help advanced ticketing systems achieve these  aims." .. steta sto kit ne govori 'rvaCki, ja bi ga u sabor dao, izricaj mu je .. neprocjenjiv
<jelly> osim ak je ECC done wrong, kao oni sto su NSA-approved
<BotaniCar1> :))))
<ivoks> fakat rade parking
<ivoks> pa ne vjerujem
<ivoks> najljepse mjesto na otoku za napraviti bilo sta
<ivoks> a oni rade parking
<weshmashian> pa da uzivas u pogledu dok parkiras
<jaizza> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t1.0-9/10345933_10203122494875615_6890388775796566680_n.jpg
<BotaniCar1> jaizza:  Velim ja tak sineku juce da se necemo ici igrati u kucu , nego da idemo pricati s gostima na terasu i nekaj popiti. Veli on "necu pricati" :) Biram to shvatiti kao da mi je rekao da se primimo onog bitnog - cuge :) 
<obruT> zna mali :)
<obruT> jes ga naucjo motat ? :)
<BotaniCar1> Mota on sve oko sebe, ne treba poduke :) Al, priznajem da razmisljas u pravom smjeru :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: ah, što reći....
<BotaniCar1> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/a2Np6mp_460sa.gif # ono kad ti se macka posexa s paukom 
<jaizza> tak je nastao spajdermen
<jaizza> opet mi nema rut-a danas
<markosejic> strajka izgleda
<rut> ma koga nema ?
<BotaniCar1> jaizza: ignoriras me cijeli dan, daj mi nekaj lepo napisi, ne moras tu ! :) 
<rut> jesi vidjela onu reklamu za novu niveu ?
 * BotaniCar1 ode zapalit, dok doceka 
<jaizza> eto ga
<jaizza> nek mu lijepo piše, pa zbriše
<jaizza> *pišem
<jaizza> rut: na tv-u?
<rut> ne .. 
<jaizza> nego?
<rut> pa ovdje sam stavio link
<rut> al nema veze 
<jaizza> rut: aj opet
<rut> nemogu sad 
<jaizza> može i na msg dane maltretiraš ostatak
<rut> izgubio sam link
<jaizza> a bemumišamaloga
<rut> kak znas da je mali ?
<markosejic> he he
<jaizza> veliki miševi se zovu štakori
<rut> aaaa tako .
<rut> dobro .. vidi kak se marko odmah nasmijao . on pomislio na nesto dr.
<markosejic> whatever rocks your boat
<markosejic> smijem se na komentar od rut a
<jelly> kak se zove vrsta onog bar koda na HUB3A obrascu?
<BotaniCar1> EAN-13 ? 
<jelly> PDF417
<BotaniCar1> jelly: lazem,  format je PDF417  ( http://www.hub.hr/sites/default/files/2dbc_0.pdf )
<BotaniCar1> :) 
<jelly> (nikakve veze sa Adobe PDFom)
<BotaniCar1> ( so they say ) :) 
<rut> muffin opet skripte ne rade posao ?
<BotaniCar1> rut: ugrabio sam priliku da radim nesto nevjerojatno zanimljivo i neskriptabilno ! :) </liez> ... pas ih jebo, mapiram atribute iz jednog standarda u atribute iz drugog
<rut> zanimljivo 
<rut> ti sam sebi posla dades
 * BotaniCar1 zaurla : Proaktivan pristup !
<BotaniCar1> bolje da si sam nadjem smislenog posla, nego da mi uvale nesmisleni
<rut> velis bolje da si ga sam uvalis nego da ti ga neko drugi uvali 
<rut> pametno 
<rut> :)
<BotaniCar1> Jesi se zapio juce ? 
<rut> nisam
<BotaniCar1> 'el bilo ljubovanja s nepoznatim zenama ? 
<BotaniCar1> Jesi se, barem, prenajeo ?! 
<rut> sad nepijem jedno vrijeme 
<rut> ma nisam ni to 
<rut> al sexao zato jesam 
<BotaniCar1> Aj, onda je rodjendan dobar bio 
<rut> je
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, e
<BotaniCar1> ea ea !!
<ivoks> da da sminka
<ivoks> znc rulez
<jelly> ivoks: jesi ukljucio i sasl auth
<ivoks> jesam
<ivoks> sad mogu na lokalnom irssiu slozit notificatione
<Mmike> znc - advanced modular IRC bouncer
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ivoks, a di je prije bio bed?
<ivoks> Da Vlada RH situaciju ne shvaća ozbiljno, pokazuje i izjave ministra optimizma Branka Grčića, koji u daljnjem padu BDP-a ne vidi ništa loše.
<ivoks> Mmike: prije sam irc klijent vrtio u screenu na serveru
<ivoks> ministar optimizma
<Mmike> ivoks, i, nije ti vbell prolazio?
<Mmike> ministar debilizma
<Mmike> ja brijem da bi mi tu svi skup bolje vodili drzavu nego oni
 * Mmike ima sastanak
<ivoks> problem je sto ovi misle kako vladaju drzavom
<ivoks> po tom pitanju su gori i od hdza i tudjmana
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: ja brijem da ne bi. Isti ljudi koji bi vladali u direktnoj demokraciji su izabrali ove tutleke 
<ivoks> ma covjece
<ivoks> ovi sam sjede i cekaju da se nesto samo desi
<ivoks> najgora vlada ikad
<ivoks> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/06/great-artists-steal-the-ios-8-features-inspired-by-android/
<ivoks> ne zajebavam se, ovo je lik stavio u cv:
<ivoks> Helping f
<ivoks> ather to
<ivoks> produce three wood
<ivoks> scale rocking horses
<ivoks> and to
<ivoks> further
<ivoks> my carpentry skills
<ivoks> hvala PDF
<jelly> sa enterima?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> to je PDF nekako kopirao s enterima, ne kuzim
<ivoks> ode mirka prije vremena
<ivoks> kak samo cekaju 4
<ivoks> joj, kad se vratim s plaze... :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ti nemas poseban racun za obrt?
<ivoks> poseban racun?
<Mmike> * mirka has quit (Quit: Leaving) <- to je bilo 38 sekundi prije 4! :D pa jebote, ivoks :)
<Mmike> poseban tekuci/transakcijski racun
<jelly> mozda im klok nije podesen
<ivoks> imam ziro/transakcijski, da
<Mmike> jelly, mozda im je ivoks namjestio sat tak da je 15:30 :) 
<ivoks> kak lijepo sunce grije
<ivoks> mozda mi otopi salo
<Mmike> ivoks, znaci, poseban? Imas svoj privatni i od obrta?
<ivoks> imam i privatni tekuci racun
<ivoks> obrt - ziro/transakcijski, drzava gleda
<ivoks> privatno - osobni, ko fol drzava ne gleda
<Mmike> zakaj onda velis da su ti svi racuni poslovni?
<ivoks> pa ne koristim osobni
<ivoks> zakaj bi ga koristio
<ivoks> sve sto mi sjeda, sjeda na obrt
<ivoks> prebacio si ja to na tekuci, u guzicu ili kes, tak je svejedno
<ivoks> tak da mi je besmisleno koristiti privatni tekuci
<ivoks> ovo sam otvorio bezveze, trebam ga zatvoriti
<ivoks> nicemu ne sluzi
<Mmike> a mosh si na taj racun placu isplacivat?
<Mmike> recimo, zaposlis se u  - Vipnetu. Al' i dalje imas obrt i firmu. Di ti vipnet placa?
<ivoks> u tom slucaju cu si otvoriti tekuci
<ivoks> al nema vipnet novaca za mene platiti :)
<ivoks> a znas i sam da to nema ni t-com :D
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> sto jest, jest :)
<ivoks> Ubuntu One is now formally shut down. You have until July 31 to download your files.
<ivoks> skroz zaboravio
 * Mmike ima owncloud
<Mmike> i to opce nije tak lose
<jelly> di ga drzis?
<ivoks> na amazonu :D
<ivoks> priznaj
<ivoks> :D
<jelly> kod hercnera!
<jelly> sad kad ima cijelih 1.12MBps uploada moze ga drzat doma :->
<ivoks> http://youtu.be/aXft9Lcaffg
<datase> ivoks: Title: Wasatch Equality- Share the Shred Alta, Views: 24626, Rating: 91.42858%
<ivoks> FREEALTA!
<Mmike> jelly, :P
<Mmike> doc ce i meni opetika
<Mmike> doc ce
<Mmike> idem jest
<Mmike> ajte
<jelly> ajd.  Al nisi rekao di hostash owncloud
<Mmike> digitalocean
<jelly> tnx
<markosejic> d vecer
<ivoks> Mmike: dakle, u cloudu :)
<ivoks> novi microsoft cak postaje pozeljni poslodavac
<OneKorea> evo stavih frendici stari LTS (3.2 kernel) i taj radi bez greske. sve sam uspio setupat po planu i nema 'freezova'.
<OneKorea> jedino usb zvučnici ne rade oob no google mi se smilovao i dao rješenje u vidu dodavanja linije 'load-module module-switch-on-connect' u /etc/pulse/default.pa
<OneKorea> so that is that
<OneKorea> al neko ko nezna gdje sto tocno gledat/trazit nema šanse enejblat zvuk samo klikujući po opskurnim GUIijim
<OneKorea> toliko o user friendlinesu linuxa u 2014. ...
<OneKorea> year of the linux desktop... soon :]
#ubuntu-hr 2014-06-05
<vileni> jutro
<BotaniCar1> Jutro
<BotaniCar1> Na dozama dosao novi skype, kak je na linuxu ? "general improvements and performance fixes" :) 
<vileni> mogao bih i apdejtati stroj pa vidjeti :)
<BotaniCar1> too much work :) fogeddit
<vileni> meni nista ne javlja
<vileni> sad bih mogao i po dorucak, nezgodno kad pekara ne radi prije 7
<BotaniCar1> Da, bik ih je*o, ja sam gladan vec u pol 6, do 8 cem umrem :) 
<vileni> ja u pol 6 na srecu spavam
<markosejic> d jutro
<markosejic> elementary os left and macpup
<ivoks> o joj...
<ivoks> https://scontent-a-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10444019_10152303343838355_1722028320882013595_n.jpg?oh=ddf0faf965e033fea5dab82e75f2895b&oe=5405A0BA
<ivoks> klasicna engleska elegancija
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<obruT> ruzno
<calmpitbull> morgen
<calmpitbull> danas mi treba pola litre kave
<calmpitbull> i to turske da mogu zoc pojest sa zlicom
<budz0r> jutro
<obruT> budz0r: djesba
<budz0r> obruT: eo me kompa, djesba ti?
<budz0r> obruT: kad cemo neki druzijanac?
<obruT> budz0r: evo radi se :) u firmi kaos, svi trazu novi posao :)
<obruT> budz0r: trebali bi neku pivu smislit
<budz0r> uf, znaci totalni raspasoj
<obruT> o da
<obruT> programeri bjeze svud naokolo :)
<obruT> posla sve vise, ljudi sve manje i tak to
<budz0r> obruT: kaj propada firma ;D
<budz0r> a to
<obruT> pa kako vodstvo rezonira, ne bih se cudio da i propadne
<budz0r> a kod nas kao nikako nac ok programera :D
<obruT> budz0r: koliko placaju ? :)
<obruT> svi bi ok programere za sitne pare, al to ne ide :)
<budz0r> obruT: kako ispregovaras :D
<obruT> ali da, nestasica je dobrih programera, ovi koji nesto valjaju kruze po odredjenom setu firmi i dizu si placu :)
<jelly-home> obruT: za sitne pare dobis nadobudne ferovce, a ako si pametan ulovit ces one koji nesto i znaju
<obruT> jelly-home: obicno dodju ferovci za sitne pare, rade godinu dana, nesto nauce, napisu si "veliku firmu" u CV i odu dalje za vece pare jer im ovdje ne zele dati vise
<obruT> a ovi stariji izgube pol godine na prenosenje znanja
<obruT> benefit za firmu, nula, nista, zero
<obruT> a sad evo pocinje odlaziti i starija iskusnija ekipa
<obruT> kako stvari stoje, do nove godine ce ostat troje mladih programera i cijeli odjel mogu komotno zatvorit
<markosejic> d dan
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> http://viktor.marohnic.com/vikot/2014/6/1/republika-hrvatska-ulozila-je-17-milijuna-kuna-u-informaticku-tvrtku
<ivoks> SilverSpace: to je bila tema prekjucer :)
<SilverSpace> aa kasnim :)
 * MmikeDOMA slusa kolegicu kako psuje na spanjolskom :D
<obruT> puta madre ! :)
<MmikeDOMA> nije to bilo
<MmikeDOMA> nesh drugo, nisam razumio
<MmikeDOMA> al' brijem da bi tak njima zvucalo moje 'srca ti se najebem'
<vileni> MmikeDOMA: sta je sa ramstekom :)
<MmikeDOMA> vileni, nema :/
<MmikeDOMA> gotovo :/
<vileni> MmikeDOMA: nisi nasao alternativu? :)
<MmikeDOMA> a idemo do ice danas
<MmikeDOMA> kupili bifteke, pa cemo brzi gablec 
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: nadam se da nije tebe psovala :)
<MmikeDOMA> tesko je to rec, neznam bas spanjolski :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> kako ubrzati index.hr - dodati www[1-3].smartadserver.com u /etc/hosts, da pokazuje na 127.0.0.1
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zasto bi ubrzao index 
<Mmike> zato kaj je spor? :)
<obruT> indexi obicno ubrzavaju stvar :)
<SilverSpace> je u kujcu 
<Mmike> nece otvorit stranicu jer mu smartadserver neda oglas
<obruT> ak ih dobro osmislis, je li :)
<Mmike> pa kad ovo metnes, onda si ga sjebnio
<Mmike> SilverSpace, index je jedini nezavisni portal, ostalo su sve placenicke novine.
<SilverSpace> da je nezavisni :)
<SilverSpace> nema nezavisnih novina kod nas pa cak ni novinara
<Mmike> iznenadio bi se
<Mmike> svakako je neovisniji od jutarnjeg i vecernjeg :)
<Mmike> btw
<Mmike> radio sljeme
<Mmike> ima najprejebeniju muziku ikad (ako ti se ista dopada, dakako)
<Mmike> al' koji je to zatucani mentalitet namo
<Mmike> recimo, pozitivno pricaju o onoj dzudit rajzman
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> obruT,  ja obicno metnem indexe svukud, zlu ne trebalo :D
<infy-> dan
<weshmashian> Mmike: cek, a ti slusas kaj pricaju? :)
<weshmashian> naime, i ja sam preso na radijo sljeme nedavno
<weshmashian> jer su ostale stanice u banani
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ivoks> o joj fordu
<ivoks> kakav je to 1.5 litreni dizelas
<ivoks> joj
<ivoks> postajemo robovi ekologije :)
<ivoks> The new Mondeo will also feature a host of upmarket accessories and technology, including SYNC, Ford’s Microsoft-developed in-car entertainment system
<ivoks> Read more: http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/ford/mondeo/63668/new-ford-mondeo-release-date-price-and-rumours#ixzz33l4rWEF8
<ivoks> wtf :)
<ivoks> drugu liniju nisam kopirao
<ivoks> sneeky web site
<weshmashian> sneaky hobbitses
<jaizza> kak moj muž dobro kuhaaaaa
<ivoks> uf
<ivoks> topless poceo
<weshmashian> ivoks: pics or it didn't happen!
<weshmashian> osim ak ne pricas o sebi
<ivoks> pricam o dvije cehinje na plazi
<Mmike> weshmashian, pa kad pricaju, slusam, jebiga
<Mmike> ja bih u biti najsretniji bio negdje na sjeveru
<Mmike> sjever finske
<Mmike> ili svedske
<Mmike> mozda norveske
<Mmike> kanada
<Mmike> aljaska!
 * Mmike se grozi nadolazecih vrucina
<infy-> Ma tko to ne voli vrućine..
<infy-> Aj h
<infy-> Ja ih obožavam
 * BotaniCar se grozi sezone toplessa , to je ono doba godine kad me zena stalno tuce bez puno objasnjavanja 
<ivoks> joj, vidi ih
<ivoks> taman, oko 30 godina
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> bolje da stavim naocale
<infy-> TIL CARNet je imao svoj IRC server
 * Mmike brije da ivoks izmislja
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ja se grozim kad se u toplesu kupaju vaki k'o ja :)
<ivoks> izmisljam
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> cek da fotkam
<BotaniCar> napokon slike, makar se cice ne vidjele, da bar vidim mora ove godine :)
<jelly> sljedeca scena: ivoks uhicen pod optuzbama za bludne radnje
<ivoks> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4ZGyB9dqxjSTjdRSWZXUmhfczg/edit?usp=sharing
<BotaniCar> Pfft, sad sam morao requestati access ! :) 
<jaizza> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/10439475_785061114858285_2245987407294711857_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> ewul ivoks
<ivoks> refreshaj
<infy-> Je li netko od vas ovdje koristi tiling wm?
<infy-> npr. i3
<BotaniCar> lju-bo-morim !!
<BotaniCar> infy-: ja si nekad znam upaliti i3 , vecinom nemam potrebu za grafikom kad me put nanese na linux
<hrvojem> infy-: koristim ja i3
<infy-> cool cool
<infy-> Pitam bezveze
<hrvojem> :)
<infy-> I ja ga koristim, trebam se naviknuti na HJKL, izgleda da ću morati disableati arrow tipke u vimu!
<ivoks> nije los xps13 na kraju
<ivoks> evo, sunce direkt tuce u ekran
<ivoks> i sve vidim
<ivoks> jos imam i suncane naocale
<ivoks> jedini je bed sto im je zvuk smrdan
<jelly> i na slusalice?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> nesto su shebali
<ivoks> popravak zahtijeva zamjenu ploce
<jelly> huh.  Oh well, dobra usb zvucna se nadje za 100kn
<ivoks> vidis, mogao bi to probati
<jelly> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=zvucna-kartica-usb-c-media-8-kanala-vanjska&option=artikl&id_artikl=052.350.002 ovu sam kupio za prosli laptop kad je poceo crkavati, ima fakat dobar stereo output
<ivoks> problem je sto je laptop sav tanak, lagan
<ivoks> ono, ideja je da je prenosiv
<ivoks> ova zvucna je skoro veca od laptopa :)
<ivoks> idem doma, postaje prevruce
<markosejic> d dan
<weshmashian> i3wm rulz
<markosejic> weshmashian: pozz
<weshmashian> ohai
<pkiller> weshmashian: istina... sve dok ti ne treba nešto osim browsera i komande :)
<weshmashian> pkiller: nijesam imo nikakovih problema sa ostalim programima
<BotaniCar> http://www.extremetech.com/computing/183663-pornhub-delivers-apple-users-surf-the-most-porn-while-opera-users-are-the-quickest # i'll just leave this here
<jelly> vise ne koristim operu, to je valjda dobro :-)
<BotaniCar> :D 
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-b-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/10394482_863615030319725_6327516710378620815_n.jpg # kako se zovu ljudi koji uzimaju droge ?
<jelly> droguzi?
<BotaniCar> hahahahaha
<BotaniCar> Nemre proci tjedan dana, a da se ja ne zaprskam kavom od smijanja .. odem se prat' 
<markosejic> hoce to tako
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/2@raw # Prosti vitz o Ivici
<weshmashian> :))
<ivoks> https://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg1226529.html
<ivoks> was about f... time
<jelly> ivoks: nije valjda tak tesko odkomentirati taj redak tamo gdje ti _stvarno_ treba?
<jelly> veci je problem sto ljudi misle da limits.conf djeluje globalno na neki nacin, a ne kroz PAM
<ivoks> problem je sto je neujednaceno
<ivoks> sshd ga nema
<ivoks> a login ga ima
<ivoks> i sl.
<ivoks> pa ispada da isti korisnik ima razlicita prava ovisno o tome kako se logira
<ivoks> ako se dobro sjecam, login ga ima, a su nema
<ivoks> sto znaci da ako pokrenes proces kao root, imas jedan limit
<ivoks> a ako se pokrene iz inita, ima drugi limit
<ivoks> o da... https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t1.0-9/1959411_10152337243121840_6500675765652283193_n.jpg
<jelly> da, i ako tvoj init nema podrsku za PAM, kao sto sysvinit nema, sve je to za nista
<ivoks> ?
<jelly> i dalje je nekonzistentno
<jelly> i dalje ce proces dignut iz inita imati drukcije limite
<ivoks> start-stop-daemon koristi su
<jelly> jok
<jelly> mozda na 'buntu
<ivoks> isto je kao i na debianu
<ivoks> upstart ne koristi start-stop-daemon uopce
<jelly> tamo definitivno ne koristi su, kad si to vidio?
<jelly> mi od debian 4 fixamo init skripte za apache i dodajemo ulimit :-|
<jelly> valjda ce systemd uvesti reda
<ivoks> pa upravo zbog toga sto su-ov pam ne korisli limits
<ivoks> koristi
<ivoks> # session    required   pam_limits.so
<ivoks> to je su
<ivoks> /etc/pam.d/login:session    required   pam_limits.so
<ivoks> /etc/pam.d/cron:session    required   pam_limits.so
<ivoks> u tome i je cijela problematika
<ivoks> ako iz atda/crona/logina pokrenes nesto, sve je ok
<ivoks> iz inita nije, jer su nema omogucen limits
<jelly> to bi znacilo da kad odkomentiras /etc/pam.d/su da automatski svi servisi koji se pokrecu sa start-stop-daemon imaju limite
<jelly> ... iskreno, nisam to primijetio
<BotaniCar> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aEw5yne_700b.jpg # /me pocne browser flame war i nestane
<ivoks> jelly: da, ocekivao bi to
<jelly> mozda je vas start-stop-daemon patchiran
<ivoks> ne, ubuntu koristi upstart
<jelly> strings =start-stop-daemon |egrep -i 'su|pam'  nula bodova
<SilverSpace> tidam
<BotaniCar> Ulet dana: "if you like kids, i can help" 
<jelly> BotaniCar: sljedeca scena, siter za troje mamlaza
<BotaniCar> :D
<BotaniCar> Y U break my dreams ? 
<jelly> sitkomi su me pokvarili
<BotaniCar> http://9gag.com/gag/aXb1QEd lol
<jelly> fu9gag!
<BotaniCar> Dotakao sam dno, kao i privreda u RH - linkam 9gag :) 
<jaizza> pih
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> posovi preko telefona
<ivoks> vrijeme je da umru
<jelly> BotaniCar: http://imgur.com/S8EcWTb
<jelly> :->
<ivoks> s ovom kvalitetom t-comove linije, samo jad i patnja
<jaizza> ivoks: buš se opet žalil na moje poslodavce?
<ivoks> ne, sad su bili korektni
<ivoks> dobijes pos od banke
<BotaniCar> jelly: bolje da ne ulazimo u forenziku tko je postao prvi, you win ( ionako preferiram imgur , ne znam kak sam na 9gagu zavrsil ) 
<ivoks> nazoves helpdesk, a s druge strane 'dobili ste asseco'
<BotaniCar> LOL 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ma nerviraju me zbog watermarka
<ivoks> (a na pos aparatu pise epta)
<jaizza> ivoks: zato su bili korektni?
 * BotaniCar nods
<ivoks> ne, nego valjda zato kaj im se ovo stalno desava
<jaizza> ivoks: jer u biti nisi radio s mojim poslodavcima?
<ivoks> i inace su korektni, ne mogu se pozaliti
<Mmike> ivoks, koji si ti lik :D hangouts iz kajaka? :)
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> zakaj ne? :)
<SilverSpace> http://sportski.net.hr/na-rubu/foto-totalni-kaos-pola-grada-u-strajku-ljudi-okupirali-nedovrseni-stadion
<SilverSpace> http://www.cosmopolitan.hr/clanci/horoskop/kojisu-horoskopski-znakovi-najperverzniji-u-seksu
<jaizza> SilverSpace: i? kaj si po horoskopu?
<BotaniCar> "Employee monitoring: How to avoid the legal pitfalls"
<markosejic> BotaniCar: pozz
<jaizza> markosejic: kaj si ti po horoskopu?
<BotaniCar> bok markosejic
<markosejic> strijelac
<jaizza> "Ovo je avanturist koji voli isprobati apsolutno sve, kako u životu, tako i u seksu."
<jaizza> interesting
 * BotaniCar calls a boy with a strapon and sends him to markosejic's house
<BotaniCar> 2spears, you go 
<markosejic> better a girl with a bullwhip
<BotaniCar> To si , sigurno, vec probao :) 
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PU0Cdtzk6o
<datase> markosejic: Title: Red Hot Chili Peppers - Sir Psycho Sexy (Album Version), Views: 650414, Rating: 98.522272%
<jaizza> gle kak se SilverSpace izvlači od informacije o horoskopu
<jaizza> BotaniCar: kaj si ti po horoskopu?
<BotaniCar> Riba, kaj drugo, sramezljiv i povucen
<jaizza> sex uz glazbu i dobro vino
<markosejic> neki dan vidim 2 policajke i padne mi na pamet jedna pjesma
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BvVDYhIQoo
<datase> markosejic: Title: Iron Maiden- Women in Uniform, Views: 56158, Rating: 99.37984%
<Mmike> horoskop?
<Mmike> jel' gatate i iz graha? :)
<BotaniCar> Moze, ako ga ne pojedem prvo 
<BotaniCar> i iz drobi purica/kokosi isto gatam ! :) 
<jaizza> Mmike: kaj si ti po horoskopu
<BotaniCar> Gladan ! 
<jaizza> SilverSpace je postavio igru, a vi ga ignorirate
<Mmike> BotaniCar, :D
<Mmike> horoskop tako nema smisla, da je to milina
<Mmike> cak i ako kazes 'ali, raspored planeta i ostalih nebeskih tjela tijekom rodjenja mogu utjecati, ako nista drugo, sva ta nebeska tijela imaju gravitaciju, pa to sigurno nekako utjece'
<Mmike> na nebu ima 13 znakova zodijaka, ne 12, i suncu treba puno manje vremena da prodje kroz sazvjezdje vage nego kroz, recimo, djevicu
<Mmike> tako da ti 'izracuni' nemaju ama bas nikakvog smisla
<jaizza> Mmike: ma nemaš pojma
<jaizza> horoskop rules
<Mmike> zlo mi je 
<Mmike> od horoskopa i neinteligentnih ljudi
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/www.jutarnji.hr/1196888?foto=4
<jaizza> Mmike: samo te sram
<Mmike> taj putin je zlocinac
<Mmike> al' onak, opaki :)
<Mmike> jaizza, https://31.media.tumblr.com/d56653afecd0e8ccf0224b2d66c60a15/tumblr_n44wy3BHtx1qbh26io1_500.gif
<jaizza> volim znanost jer je tak prilagodljiva
<Mmike> prilagodljiva?
<Mmike> kaj si ti, sljedbenica judith rejzerman? :)
<Mmike> ubuntu 14.04 opet promjenio kako apache2 kofngiruacija radi
<Mmike> i sranja u /etc/apache2/sites-enabled are no longer relevant
<jelly> kak opet?
<jelly> nije li to prvi LTS sa 2.4?
<Mmike> jelly, imo peezdariju sa 12.04 -> 13.10 tu istu
<Mmike> kad je conf-enabled upaljen
<Mmike> ili sam nesh pobrkao
<SilverSpace> Tetris 30 godina
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> http://tv.jutarnji.hr/video/show/227a25e8f557c78f7d4164091199a0ea
<SilverSpace> ides
<SilverSpace> kako pokrenuti vise mp3ca iz mape  bez nekih kerifeka i kliktanja u terminal > vlc *.mp3
<Mmike> SilverSpace, beware of the shell expansion :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/drustvene-mreze/nova-opcija-na-facebooku-zgrozila-brojne-korisnike-943072
<SilverSpace> Mmike: no da
<SilverSpace>  dummy interface
<jelly> potresich ili kamion?
<SilverSpace> kaj
<rut> Dd
<rut> Ivoks kazes cehinje se pojavile ... Zavidm ti 
<jelly-home> nis, stresla se zgrada
<Mmike> i zasto mi je sad najednom googlo na hrvatskom?
<jelly-home> jer googlo povremeno zaboravi tvoje postavke
<Mmike> dreklo
<Mmike> I tako sam poslao svoj prvi Travel Request :)
<weshmashian> bas je super kad imaju zivu mjuziku u green goldu i onda slusas narodnjake
<Mmike> vrijedan si? :)
<weshmashian> uvijek!
#ubuntu-hr 2014-06-06
<rut> dj
<budz0r> j
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/6@raw # vitz o zagorskom obrtniku
<budz0r> BotaniCar: dobar! :D
<SilverSpace> dan
<markosejic> d jutro
<rut> kakva tisina 
<markosejic> rut pozz
<obruT> ... al vec sledeceg dana
<rut> pozz marko
<obruT> ponovilo se zlo...
<obruT> stiglo je njeno pismo...
<markosejic> obrut pozz
<obruT> u kom je pisalo !
<rut> sefica mazala lice niveom ?
 * obruT da razbije tisinu
<rut> pa joj lice izgorilo 
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-ZA7NLSRhg
<datase> markosejic: Title: Diablo III Evil is Back TV Spot, Views: 6364188, Rating: 97.55116%
<rut> ili se proljepsala
<rut> cujem da ste sinoc imali tu neke fotke cehinja u toplessu 
<obruT> rut: jes pregledo cijeli street serijal ? :)
<rut> oburt nisam .. pogledao sam prvih 10 i obrisao .. sve na isti kalup :P
<obruT> znaci nema preokreta, iznenadjenja ?
<obruT> jebo takvu seriju... najbolje je kad je napeto pa jedva cekas sljedecu epizodu
<rut> nista .. probao je lik sa forom da decko da curu za pare al ni to nije vise zanimljivo 
<rut> ima 2-3 dobre epizode .. al ostalo je tak .. klasika
<mmike> https://www.youtube.com/user/pronunciationbook/videos?flow=grid&view=0&sort=dd&live_view=500
<mmike> ak nekog zanima kak se izgovaraju brojevi i to sve :D
<rut> di mi je muffincic .. konacno je poceo radit za promjenu nesto 
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> promijenio sam uredsko mjesto
<ivoks> vise nije za stolom u baru
<ivoks> vec za drugim stolom u baru, koji je 10m blize moru, pa ce i fotke biti bolje :)
<rut> sad je blize plazi da bolje vidis cehinje :)
<rut> eee to 
 * rut ceka fotke
<rut> kad vec mora necu vidjet ove god 
<budz0r> rut: nema godisnjeg :)
<rut> ima u 9mj
<rut> al nema se novaca za more
<budz0r> :D
<rut> kad je kod nas skuplje nego bilo di drugdje
<rut> ima se drava i copacabana
<rut> tak da .. j* more ... dosta mi ga bilo dok sam zivio dolje
<budz0r> pinklec na rame i u planine
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> moja firma nudi vikend ljetovanje za manje od 400kn za dvoje osobe
<ivoks> dvije
<BotaniCar> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aNebD7w_460sa.gif # musko uvijek mora napraviti prvi potez
<BotaniCar> ivoks: hvala sto svoj smjestaj planiras u skladu s nasim potrebama :) 
<rut> ivoks ***** ili * ?
<rut> muffin pa ti si ziv :)
<BotaniCar> Imam novu kolegicu u uredu pa Vas malo zanemarujem 
<rut> jel zgodna ?
<BotaniCar> Stajaznam, buljim u cice od kad je dosla 
<rut> velicina ? 4 ? 3 ?
<BotaniCar> Eo, pogledah lice, nije zgodna
<rut> cice ju spasavaju .. koji broj ?
<BotaniCar> Naginje cetvorci, morao bih pogledati iz profila
<rut> taman
<BotaniCar> Da, taman da mi je tesko delat' :)
<rut> pa sto skirpte ne rade svoje ?
<rut> :)
<mmike> ivoks, jel' tvoja firma nekud i malu decu spremi dok su mama i tata na vikendu? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: kaj nemas bake i dede?
<mmike> pa bas i ne :/
<mmike> BotaniCar, a lol :) BotaniCar cheetosi su to, nije to kaj got
<ivoks> Mmike: dijete ti nema ni jednu baku i dedu?
<mmike> ima, stovise, 3 bake
<mmike> al' je pre malo za bit s njima jos :)
<mmike> a kad naraste pitanje je dal' ce bake i djedi bit sposobni za bit s njim
<mmike> tak ti je to kad pre-star napravis dete
<mmike> stoga, ako se premisljas - nemoj, kreni u stancanje - odmah!
<rut> 10h . sad ce cehinje na plazu .. 
<rut> to je to vrijeme
<mmike> BotaniCar, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiublsmNSVg
<datase> mmike: Title: How to Pronounce Sausage McMuffin, Views: 12721, Rating: 97.03704%
<BotaniCar> rut: skripte rade redovno sistemasenje, ja radim  poslove koji jos nisu ili ih je tesko skriptirati :) Zasto te muce moje skripte, posalji upit na sluzbeni mail,  pa mmozda i tvoj posao automatiziramo ( bar dijelom ) :D
<BotaniCar> #ZivotneIstine: productGenre 
<BotaniCar> ups
<BotaniCar> Nego, rut, nesto si mi rekao da object size iz mog isjecka nemre podnesti user load, paz' statistiku: http://jebo.me/pas/1@raw
<BotaniCar> Ispada da u ovom konkretnom slucaju nema neke potrebe da size bude veci od 10000
<mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qNZx9_NgGA&index=8&list=UUqDSLtXeZsGc3dtVb5MW13g <- ROTFL 
<datase> mmike: Title: How to Pronounce Lupita Nyong'o, Views: 17810, Rating: 96.729556%
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<ivoks> wow
<ivoks> dakle, premijer je zasluzio zatvor
<ivoks> covjek koji prijeti destabilizacijom drzave kako bi ostao na celu stranke ne zasluzuje nista manje
<BotaniCar> Kaj je sad rekao/napravio ( nisam imao vremena za zute medije ovaj tjedan) ?
<SilverSpace> apchiha
<rut> muffin kakve mi to tablice saljes .. kaj je to ?
<BotaniCar> squidov object-size-utilisation. Sjecas se da si mi rekao da trebam to napumpati jer nece nikad prezivjeti user load
<SilverSpace> ivoks: slazem se
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ti ćeš znati, ti voliš IE
<SilverSpace> jaizza: jutro
<SilverSpace> ups 
<BotaniCar> jaizza: kaj cu znati i zakaj ne pitas na ##windows ? :D
<jaizza> kako attachiram file na gmailu otvorenog preko IE?
<jaizza> komad!
<SilverSpace> kaj se radi 
<BotaniCar> jaizza: pritisnes "attach" gumb kao i na bilo kojem drugom browseru ?
 * jaizza traži attach, ali nema nigdje
<BotaniCar> aj cek da screenshotam
 * jaizza našla attach ('bem ti IE)
<rut> muffin jel to opet neki sinteticki test ??
<rut> ne priznam ti ja takve testove
<BotaniCar> Daj me nemoj zezat, kaj je IE kriv kaj ne vidis klamericu ? :D
<BotaniCar> rut: ovo je real life isjecak iz statistike
<jaizza> rutko
<rut> ma koja statistika ..
<jaizza> BotaniCar: nema klamerice kod mene
<BotaniCar> jaizza: o0o0o, nego cega ? :) 
<jaizza> tekst
<jaizza> skriven
<rut> di si to ukrao ? .. odakle statistika
<BotaniCar> rut: squid/calamaris :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/nik-titanik/dnevni/2898
<jaizza> SilverSpace: jučer ti postaš horoskop, a mene napalo
<SilverSpace> sto 
<SilverSpace> na horoskopu se zaraduju pare
<SilverSpace> gablec
<BotaniCar> Hmm, ako ti napisem dnevni horoskop, vodis me na klopu ? :) 
<SilverSpace> uvijek
<rut> muffin .. nista nisi time dokazao 
<rut> jaizza kaj te muci ?
<BotaniCar> Nisam ni htio nista dokazati samo sam ti pokazao da veci object size trebam u 1% slucajeva ( u ovom primjeru). 
<SilverSpace> odoh po lignje
<jaizza> rut: muče me neradnici i poluradnici oko mene
<jaizza> rut: kaj tebe muči?
<rut> bas nista .. danas lagano . 
<jaizza> rut: lijepo lijepo
<rut> jucer bio u brodu .. uspjesno napravio sve i sad lagano 
<jaizza> meni danas dolazi revizija
<jaizza> baš se veselim
<rut> i ja .. 
<rut> nek te malo zezaju
<jaizza> rut: :-)
<jaizza> nemam ja nekih problema s njima
<BotaniCar> zato i dolaze stalno k tebi, da ne ljuljaju brod previse :)
<markosejic> d dan
<jaizza> BotaniCar: misliš da je to?
<BotaniCar> Je, pa kaj drugo ? 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ja sam se nadala da je radi mog neodoljivog Å¡arma
<jaizza> oh, well
<BotaniCar> Ta, profesionalci su , pretpostavio sam da jednakim ocima gledaju bujnu plavusu ( tebe, jel) i tvoje racunalo 
<jaizza> vjerujem da je tako
<jaizza> pošto je revizor teta :-D
 * jaizza zato mora iskoristiti pauzu prije nego me okupiraju
<mmike> ivoks, the problem solver
<ivoks> ove suncane naocale su zakon
<ivoks> nema sanse da ikad vise kupim suncane bez polariziranog stakla
<ivoks> svijet izgleda 100x ljepse
<rut> ivoks nista jos sa plaze ?
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> danas u smrdjeti citavi dan po cesnjaku 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/bvy5TB hihi 
<ivoks> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4ZGyB9dqxjSTFB6c0M3c25qVEU/edit?usp=sharing
<ivoks> bez naocala
<ivoks> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4ZGyB9dqxjScUJobmdwMk5jeVk/edit?usp=sharing
<ivoks> s naocalama
<jaizza> ivoks: imaš ružičasta stakla?
<SilverSpace> ops dobio htv2 DH kanal 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> na kabelskoj
<ivoks> jaizza: ne
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ja ne vidim razliku
<ivoks> SilverSpace: onda je vrijeme da odes okulisti
<SilverSpace> :)
 * jaizza ne nalazi svijet ljepšim radi očala
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=746660358717992
<ivoks> ljudi imaju previse slobodnog vremena
<ivoks> tvrtko
<ivoks> sad sam skuzio da je to rijec koja ima 5 suglasnika za redom
<BotaniCar1> Svega mi, ovo ce mi biti iduci mobitel http://www.se-mark.hr/detalji_proizvoda.7b1b6340ab13461587817d45fe7401e9.mobitel-cat-b15-dual-sim.aspx
<jelly> ivoks: smrtni slucaj
<jelly> ivoks: to r u tvrtko nije suglasnik
<ivoks> ma je
<ivoks> BotaniCar1: mislim da imas i bolje catove
<ivoks> catphones.com
<ivoks> a nema, b15 im je najbolji model
<BotaniCar1> Ima boljih u kontekstu da je display manji, a tipke sizicke, a ne virtualne. 
<BotaniCar1> *izdrzljivijih
<ivoks> b15q
<ivoks> catphones.com/phones/b15q-smartphone.aspx
<BotaniCar1> Dam se kladiti da taj trenutno nemaju nigdje kod nas u prodaji :D
<ivoks> nije ni izasao jos :)
<BotaniCar1> :) :)
<BotaniCar1> Da, nisam bas shvatio natuknicu "coming soon" :) 
<ivoks> nego... steam
<weshmashian> steam!
<BotaniCar1> Steam \o/
<jelly> ¿steam?
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qt87bLX7m_o&feature=kp
<datase> jelly: Title: Peter Gabriel - Steam, Views: 1131224, Rating: 97.867984%
<hbogner> evo da se i ovdje javim
<BotaniCar1> \o/ hBo(n)ze !
<vileni> rus!
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> vilenii
<hbogner> e znas da sam dobio kucni portal :D
<vileni> hbogner: vidio sam da si na dorscluc, neces mi sad pobjeci
<vileni> hbogner: koji :)
<hbogner> ma jesam, sad upravo prepravljam tekst za web sto sam prvotno prijavio :D
<hbogner> vileni, daleko od zg trenutno :D
<hbogner> ali imam 2 rare multihack gore :D
<vileni> hbogner: imas kapsulu za udijeliti? :)
<hbogner> sta nemas nijednu?
<vileni> bas nijednu :)
<hbogner> ja jednu dobio od kolege, a jednu iz hacka
<vileni> meni treba samo jedna da farmam kljuceve :)
<hbogner> ma za kljuceve je glupa sortirani su abecedno
<SilverSpace> ubise me 
<SilverSpace> pivom
<Mmike> kak cu se maknut od RBA
<Mmike> uzas
<Mmike> jebalo ih potrgano internet bankarstvo
<BotaniCar1> SilverSpace: pala ti je pivica na nogu ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: na zeludac
<SilverSpace> uu
<SilverSpace> BB nikad necu pogledati do kraj to mi je tak dosadna serija
<ivoks> uh, pucacina
<obruT> SilverSpace: jedino sto te moze najterati je da vidis kako ce se stvar razvijati, ali da, i meni je na trenutke bilo dosadnjikavo
<obruT> SilverSpace: pogledao sam do kraja i nije jedna od onih serija za koju bi ikad dobio zelju opet pogledat
<BotaniCar1> Breaking Bad ? Kompletno preskocio, jos se tjeram pogledati The Wire 
<SilverSpace> obruT: koliko se god trudio ne mogu to gledati dosadno mi
<BotaniCar1> Doduse, ne racunam se, nisam ni Game of thrones gledao :D
<ivoks> Mmike: mene zivcira sto ne mogu vidjeti stanje poslovne kreditne kartice
<ivoks> uvijek je jebena lutrija kada placam s karticom
<Mmike> nisam siguran sto znaci 'poslovna kreditna kartica'
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: GofT mi je isto bezveze
<ivoks> business mastercard
<Mmike> kak nemres vidjet stanje?
<ivoks> ne mozes
<obruT> BotaniCar1: GoT je cista sapunica smjestena u fantasy svijet... pogledo prvu sezonu i nemam nikakvu zelju gledat dalje
 * Mmike ima bussines mastercard i sve vidim gore
<Mmike> ili je to onaj fake-mastercard?
<ivoks> nemas, imas mastercard za transakcijski racun
<Mmike> tj, debitni mastercard?
<Mmike> da, to je to, izgleda
<ivoks> business mastercard je kreditna kartica
<ivoks> dakle, trosenje novaca kojih nemas
<Mmike> mislim, ovo je bussines mastercard
<Mmike> pise - bussines
<Mmike> dada, nemrem to :)
<BotaniCar1> Obrut: mozes samo zamisliti koji sam master samokontrole kad nisam kumu nikaj rekao ( osim "hvala" ) kad mi je za rodjendan poklonio GoT knjige :)
<Mmike> (trosit novce koje nemam)
<obruT> BotaniCar1: ijao :)
<ivoks> ja pricam o kreditnoj
<ivoks> ne debitnoj
<ivoks> iako se isto zovu :/
<Mmike> yup
<SilverSpace> doduse sad nista ne gledam
<Mmike> ivoks, cek, nemas popis transakcija koje si radio sa mastercardom kreditnim?!
<ivoks> Mmike: imas, ali na kraju mjeseca
 * jelly gleda futuramu
<Mmike> molim!? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ne znas kakvo je stanje, jesi li blizu limita ili ne
<Mmike> koja banka :)
<ivoks> nis ne znas
<ivoks> samo ti hotel veli 'declined'
<Mmike> koji smijeh od banke :)
<BotaniCar1> Pametan covo , taj jelly
<ivoks> i onda kad znas da si blizu limita
<Mmike> bitno da se na www.rba.hr hvale kak su imali 150+ mileona dobiti u prosloj godini
<Mmike> moroni
<ivoks> uplatis na racun 2x limit
<jelly> BotaniCar1: mislim, ovih dana, ne upravo
<ivoks> i ovi ti vele 'to mozete koristiti tek sljedeci mjesec'
<Mmike> ivoks, AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :DDDDD
<Mmike> da, ok
<Mmike> rba baj baj
<Mmike> sam necu stic to prije mora :/
<ivoks> ja cu u zagrebacku
<Mmike> ja necu
<Mmike> tamo su mega-moroni
<Mmike> al' ono, fakat nega-moroni
<ivoks> jer vec 4 godine molim rba da rijese neke stvari
<ivoks> a nece
<ivoks> pa dobro, nisam veliki, al sigurno nisam ni jedini
<Mmike> reko sam ti za zabu - uzeli mi paru (zabunom), utjerali me u nedozvoljeni minus, obracunali kamatu nato
<Mmike> nista nisu napravili dok se nisam javio i reko 'koji kurac'
<Mmike> i jos uvijek se natezem da mi vrate kamatu
<ivoks> pa meni je rba blokirala kartice
<Mmike> veli mi zena zadnje 'cujte, to se bas i ne moze izracunat'
<jelly> zabu sam otvorio samo zbog blesavih domacih zakona i nemogucnosti prijenosa eura
<Mmike> dada, moroni isto :)
<Mmike> ja cu u PBZ ic
<Mmike> imaju poslovnice i na hvaru i na korculi
<Mmike> a to mi je dost bitno
<ivoks> hocu poslovno bankarstvo na linuxu
<Mmike> rba/zaba ima samo bankomate
<ivoks> to za sad ima samo zaba
<Mmike> ivoks, PZB ce imat to ovih dana
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ako ces u zg banku mogu te uputiti na svoju bankarku koju vidim svaki vikend :)
<ivoks> a da?
<Mmike> da, zvao neki dan pa su mi rekli da ce do kraja mjeseca to imat
<Mmike> ima i HPB, preko tokena
<Mmike> (poslovno)
<Mmike> ivoks, a pazi ovo
<Mmike> imam dozvoljeni minus, jel
<Mmike> 101 put sam trazio da mi ga ukinu
<Mmike> i svaki put ga ukinu na 3 ili 6 mjeseci 
<Mmike> i onda se automacki pojavi
<Mmike> i onda me porezna izjebe sa stanom i fina blokira racun
<Mmike> i jbg, nema priljeva, i ovi ukinu minus dozvoljeni
<Mmike> taman onda kad mi treba
<Mmike> reko, evo rjesenje iz porezne, cekam samo da fina obavi svoje, 2 tjedna, ajte mi ukinite dozvoljeni minus za 2 tjedna, preko 10 godina sam vam klinjent,2  kredita imam, blabla
<Mmike> i veli zena 'ali mi to ne mozemo, gospodine, to kompjuter radi automacki'
<BotaniCar1> kakav je onaj sberbank ?
<Mmike> reko, al, VI ste me sjebali, VAS savjet sam poslusao i zato mi se desilo sranje, plus ste mi pred pol godine UZELI paru s racuna, pa dajte mi izadjite u susret bar malo!
<jelly> kompjutor je kriv, sta se moze :-|
<Mmike> ne, veli ona, mi nemamo tu mogucnost
<Mmike> mo-ron-ka
<jelly> Mmike: i kaj onda, tuzit?
<Mmike> jelly, pa nist, mislim, nedozvoljeni minus, kaj da radim
<jelly> pa da, ali njihovom krivnjom
<ivoks> ja cu odnijeti i osiguranja iz uniqe
<ivoks> tolko su mi se zgadili
<ivoks> nista ne zelim imati vise s njima
<civija> BotaniCar1: ista ko i svaka druga
<civija> ako imas neku vezu u banci ili ako imas dovoljno para
<BotaniCar1> E! ivoks, kod koga ces (se/nekretninu) osigurati ? Ni meni nisu bas simpaticni, no uzeo sam ih po liniji manjeg otpora ; cini se da je uniqa u talu s svima. 
<civija> sve ce ti bit odradjeno kako oces
<BotaniCar1> civija: mislio sam iz tehnickog aspekta, kvaliteta web servisa i tak to 
<civija> ako nemas onda dobijas 'mi ne mozemo ovo, ono ...0
<civija> BotaniCar1: mobilno nemaju, web katastrofa
<ivoks> Mmike: iskreno, pbz i zaba su u talijanskim rukama
<ivoks> Mmike: to mi smrdi na ultimativnu nesposobnost
<ivoks> Ugovorite PBZCOM@NET uslugu internetskog bankarstva i odaberite pristup istoj putem USB uređaja koji vam osigurava niz prednosti:
<ivoks> kompatibilnost s bilo kojim PC-em koji ima USB priključak,
<ivoks> dosta hrabra izjava
<jelly> s PC-jem, da, nisu rekli sto se treba vrtit na njemu
<jelly> :-)
<Mmike> ivoks, mozda su krenuli s tim
<Mmike> jelly, pa, njihova greska je sto su mi uzeli paru, da. Al' ovo za savjet (rekli su mi da fina nemre dirat paru koja je u minusu i da, recimo, ak imam -1000 kuna, to mi ne diraju. Onda mi trajni nalog uzme paru za kredit, pa sam na -5k kuna. Onda si uplatim 4k kuna placu, i opet sam na -1k. I tak sam, kakti, sjebo finu).
<Mmike> Samo kaj to ne radi tak :) Fina prvo blokira racun, pa nemres opce raspolagat s njim. Drugo, fina se usere prije svega, tak da cim para dodje u paru za tebe, prije nego je dosla do racuna tvog, prodje kroz fina filter koji uzme paru.
<BotaniCar1> Sto bi reklo, i uzeli ti paru, i lagali 
<Mmike> ma neznaju, nesposobni su, moroni. Misim,l kakav je to argument 'to kompjuter, mi tu ne mozemo nista'. WTF?
<jelly> From: FinanzGruppe Volksbanken Raiffeisenbanken <geenantwoord@kustlicht.nl> # dobro spemeru, jel folks ili rba ili kaj
<BotaniCar1> Pda , konfjuktori su t nedodirljivi entiteti koji  nadnam upravljaju i na koje se ne moze utjecati jednom kad odluce svoje 
<jelly> ne znam, sad kad imam smartfon svaki dan gledam izvod kad stigne
<BotaniCar1> *sad kad imam stambeni kredit :) 
<jelly> :-)
<jelly> za tekuce racune, i devizni i kunski, pbza mi salje kod svake promjene izvod
<jelly> tj. dnevni digest
<BotaniCar1> https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/06/gchq_intercept_.html # netko radi konkurenciju NSA :) 
<weshmashian> kompjuktori su zlo, to sve treba zabranit
<SilverSpace> Mmike: za pet minuta prvi trening kanada
<Mmike> kaj bi ja bez tebe :D
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> gchq je britanska podruznica NSAe :)
<BotaniCar1> :)
<SilverSpace> bome plesu formule samo tako 
<jelly> $%@% i zamp i spotify i sve skup
<ivoks> kaj sad?
<Mmike> sad picka
<Mmike> i sisa
<ivoks> Dorota Giejsztowt
<ivoks> matere ti
<ivoks> 'Sada sve znate!'
<ivoks> veli g+
<bubinho> Pozdrav ljudi ima koga ovdje? Ovako imam HP Pavilion dv7 na njemu su vec 4 godine Windowsi, imao sam prije iskustva sa intaliranjem ubuntua pa me samo zanima imate li koji savjet jer prvi put sad instalairam ubuntu na laptop, kako to ide sa hardverom i driverima, hoce li isto sam sve instalirat preko interneta. Hvala puno, pozdrav!
<SilverSpace> pune tri munute
<jelly> morat cemo slozit bota koji odgovara "nema nikog doma" kad neko pita ima li koga
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYS732zyYfU
<datase> jelly: Title: Eric Clapton - Cocaine, Views: 31629670, Rating: 98.38034%
<Mmike> "imam mali problem, napravio sam upgrade sa 12.04 na 14.04
<Mmike> kad upalim racunalo trazi me pasword i kad unesem onaj koji sam koristio na 12.04 ponovno me vrati na taj prozor."
<Mmike> Jel' imo neko takav bed?
<Mmike> covjek na info@ubuntu-hr pita
<SilverSpace> Mmike: drugi trening poceo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, e, znas kaj
<Mmike> duzan sam ti caj neki
<Mmike> ili sto vec
<Mmike> thnx :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> eo zash se isplati imat drugi monitor - da mosh vipstand imat gore
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jednom sam ja imao taj problem
<SilverSpace> nakon nadogradnje
<Mmike> i?
<SilverSpace> uso u konzolu logirao se bez problema 
<SilverSpace> napravio novog usera
<SilverSpace> bem im sunce nemam nigdje f1 na kabelskoj 
<SilverSpace> jebeno hokej na travi prvenstvo sport1 prenosi 
<SilverSpace> inace su prenosili trening f1
<SilverSpace> Mmike: moze probati samo novi password promjeniti
<Mmike> sport1
<Mmike> koji su ti?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, vipstand, oni imaju hrpu toga strimanog
<SilverSpace> ako se moze moze u konzoli ulogirati 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sugerirao sam mu to, based on your input
<SilverSpace> njemci su to 
<SilverSpace> sport1
<SilverSpace> proslo 20min treninga a RB uopce nije izasao na stazu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja na wiziwig.tv
<SilverSpace> tam ima super linkova
<SilverSpace> odlican snimak iz helikoptera
<obruT> demit, naso sam u frizideru ledo quattro sladoled :P
<obruT> ubiceme zena jer cu pojest cijeli
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol
<dodohr> zlobno!
<SilverSpace> obruT: hitno po vrecu da imas gdje spavati 
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodohr> mos dirat sve al sladoled ne diraj
<SilverSpace> http://mauriziosiagri.wordpress.com/2014/02/18/kvm-installare-debian-7-4-vm-wheezy-via-virt-manager/
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim sa jednog racunala mogu kopirati na server a sa drugog ne mogu 
<SilverSpace> prije je radilo sa oba 
<SilverSpace> sanba
<SilverSpace> samba
<SilverSpace> uredno nautilus vidi mapu na serveru 
<SilverSpace> paste neku datoteku i kaze da nema takvog direktorija
<infy-> d većer
<infy-> wow
<infy-> večer *
<SilverSpace> ln
<hbogner> aaargh
<hbogner> kako me sad mapillary nazivcirao
<hbogner> imaju opcije online edit pozicije slike, ali kad editiram 100 slika odjednom zablokira
<hbogner> tj sekvencu od 100 slika
<hbogner> vileni, jesi vidio mapillary?
#ubuntu-hr 2014-06-07
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<kre> nda :)
<markosejic> d dan
<MmikeDOMA> srcatispaljenogkakje vruce!
<hbogner> Mmike, maaa niiijeee
<Mmike> kak ce bit ovih dana, u biti i nije, da
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> jel neko zna di se kod nas mogu za pristojnu cijenu kupit 18650 baterije?
<rut> Dd
<rut> vrucee
<rut> a cehinje sigurno sad uzivaju ... 
<rut> ni ovdje nikog ... Svi coree popodne
<rut> Neradnici..
<SilverSpace> Mmike: trening :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kvalifikacije
<infy-> o/
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00671/hrvatska_australij_671181S0.jpghttp://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00671/hrvatska_australij_671181S0.jpg
<SilverSpace> kokice kikiriki 
<obruT> ajme sto su napravili od sky officea
<obruT> jutros pogledam kroz prozor i imam sto vidjet :P
<SilverSpace> kaj
<obruT> a nist, faking dres preko skoro cijele zgrade
<obruT> jebo ih nogomet
<obruT> jos nije ni pocelo, vec mi na usi izlazi
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> goooooooooooooooooool
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/39710/nemoguce-je-vjezbati-jogu-bez-pokazivanja-guze
<Mmike> SilverSpace, 
<Mmike> gledam sad kanadu, 1991ve
<Mmike> kaj je mclarren onda imao manualni mjenjac?
<Mmike> vidim da ferrari i wiliams imaju automatike
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ili poluautomatske
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma
<vileni> Mmike: mislim da je to jedna od prvih sezona za ferrari da imaju to
<Mmike> vileni, nevezano skroz - kaj s ocalama? :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa nista jos .) cekam ramstek neki :D
<Mmike> pa jebemu :D
<Mmike> mislmi da cemo u Kurcu u slijedeci cetvrtak
<Mmike> to je neka udruga
<Mmike> cudnog imena :)
<Mmike> idem se prosetat
<Mmike> popizdio sam s kompjuterom upravo
<vileni> baci to kroz prozor
<Mmike> nemogu
<Mmike> negdje su u cloudu nekom negdje :)
<vileni> ja sam danas zavrsio na poslu kao samo po neki kabel
<vileni> i dolazim do zgrade i lik izlazi van i govori mi da internet ne radi
<Mmike> ja sam preporodjen - vikendi su, a nitko ne zove da se mysql razletio :D
<Mmike> ahahahah, nasanjkalo te :0
<vileni> i dodjem tamo, 2 core switcha izgubila vezu jedan prema drugome
<vileni> nemam uopce ideju koji je razlog
<Mmike> "hvala na brzom odgovoru, ali nije pomoglo, kada sam to pokušao dobio sam poruku Erorr: BrokenCount 0run parts: /etc/update-motd.d/90-updates-avaliable exited with return code 255"
<SilverSpace> ln
<Mmike> jednom je kolega u bivsoj firmi sjebao konfiguraciju na coru jednom
<Mmike> krivu masku napisao negdje
<Mmike> ili tako nesht
<SilverSpace> tko ce docekati 20h sutra
<Mmike> onda se jedan drugi svic potrgo, preuzeo potrganu konfu i na neku foru napravio kaskadirano 'preuzimanje konfi'
<vileni> hmda
<vileni> mene strah VTP upaliti
<Mmike> u intimnim krugovima taj je dan znan kao 'the day when the pr0n stopped'
<vileni> hehe
<Mmike> idem
<jelly-home> cisco je ionako odustao od VTP-a, u Nexusima ga vise nema
#ubuntu-hr 2014-06-08
<markosejic> d jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<api984> dan
<jelly-home> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase> jelly-home: The current temperature in Zagreb / Maksimir, Croatia is 29.0°C (2:00 PM CEST on June 08, 2014). Conditions: Scattered Clouds. Humidity: 29%. Dew Point: 14.0°C. Pressure: 30.12 in 1020 hPa (Falling). 
<api984> .weather pula
<api984> .weather pula,croatia
<datase> api984: The current temperature in Astronomical observatory Pula, Pula - Istra, Croatia is 28.6°C (2:28 PM CEST on June 08, 2014). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 62%. Dew Point: 20.0°C. Pressure: 30.09 in 1019 hPa (Steady). 
<jelly-home> a temperatura mora?
<CrazyLemon> 23°
<jelly-home> taman
<CrazyLemon> kako za koga.. ja vise volim tamo oko 26+ :D
<obruT> more je precijenjeno
<jelly-home> more je fantasticno
<obruT> more je slano pa peku oci :)
<jelly-home> eh, peku samo ak je iznimno prljavo; also, naocale
<SilverSpace> yah
<calmpitbull> ola
<calmpitbull> ima netko od vas yoga tablet?
<obruT> nikad cuo
<obruT> usisavam nesto sad po stanu i naletih na vagu
<obruT> i budala stao na nju :P
<obruT> untisunpora, ima da ne jedem nist vise ove godine :P
<calmpitbull> ma samo malo discipline i evo 6-pack ;)
<obruT> ma kakva disciplina :)
<calmpitbull> a onda si u banani
<obruT> otvorim frizer u potrazi za ledom, kad ono unutra ledo quattro :) zena kupila :) mos mislit kak ga nisam cijelog smazo :)
<calmpitbull> hahhahahhaahahah
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, it's on :D
<Mmike> What a race! :D
#ubuntu-hr 2015-06-01
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> morgen
<jelly> malo
<calmpitbull> hahah
<calmpitbull> pa kako kad
<Mmike> Pehwe
<Hrki> http://truecrypt.sourceforge.net/
<Hrki> vele da nije sigurno, koje su dobre alternative
<Mmike> za sto?
<Hrki> znaci taj truecrypt je cijelu particiju mogao enkriptirat on fly
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> imas par nacina
<Mmike> dmcrypt
<Mmike> encfs
<Mmike> i tako
<Mmike> googlaj malo
<jelly> https://blogs.oracle.com/janp/entry/how_the_scp_protocol_works
<jelly> truecrypt ima deniability, to uobicajene opcije za linux nemaju
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Hrki> jelly: kaj je to deniability
<Hrki> vidim da je veracrypt klon
<jelly> deniability: ne druze, nemam nista enkriptirano na disku, evo pogledajte
<SilverSpace> https://plus.google.com/+PlumLis233/posts/UTDJNbuHZJg
<Hrki> jelly: sakrije enkripciju ?
<jelly> ako imas uvjerljivi razlog zasto pola diska izgleda kao random podaci, da
<jelly> npr.  "cuo sam da cete doci drugovi, pa sam unistio sve podatkeovim alatom koji pise random smece po disku"
<SilverSpace> zjev
<dodobas> yutro
 * Mmike procitao 'random pornici' :)
<Mmike> dodobas: veselit cete sto cu poceti koristiti lvm :)
<jelly> godinama
<Mmike> naime, btrfs i virtualke = katastrofa
<Mmike> pa cu na svakom SSDju napravit 2 patricije, 4 manje cu stavit u btrfsovski raid0 i koristiti to za lxc majmunarije
<Mmike> a 4 vece cu stavit u mdraid0, i lvm on top of it
<Mmike> i onda kvmu rec da koristi lvm
<Mmike> jedino, mozda, probat sa ZFSom, just for fun
<Mmike> jer lxc kuzi i zfs
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LByycginh88#t=30s # brijem da sam ovo vec postao... al
<datase> YouTube: Japan VS Korea: Blood Stain Child VS Ares - 0:08:47 - 35718 views - 155 likes / 4 dislikes
<jelly> Mmike: mislim da i lvm odn d-m sam moze strajpat
<Mmike> jelly: brijes?
<Mmike> vish, zanimljivo
<jelly> ne znam sto je efikasnije
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jos si u glavu u pornicima
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jelly: vish, nisma znao to
<Mmike> jelly: probat cemo, probat cemo
<Mmike> zanimljivo mi, recimo, da mosh btrfsu dat disk cijeli, ne moras patricije raditi
<Mmike> znaci: mkfs.btrfs -d raid0 /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc /dev/sdd
<Mmike> al' onda je oko 5-6% sporiji nego kad mu das patricije
<jelly> https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/community/blogs/AWojo/entry/basic_linux_lvm_striping1?lang=en nije ni komplikovano
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nekak mi se cini lakse da imam md ispod
<Mmike> u biti, serem
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> prokleti internet
<Mmike> nemrem doma
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes prodao konu
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jok, jos se vozim
<Mmike> moram prvo kupit kalkhoffa
<SilverSpace> ah
<Mmike> kaj bi kupio?
<SilverSpace> ma ne nesto gledam pa se sjetih :)
<Mmike> Cini se da mi amis moze dat vdsl!
<Mmike> za istu cijenu koju sad placam (cca 220 kuna s PDVom) cu dobit 40/10 Mbita
<Mmike> al' necu imat vise telefon
<Mmike> HOHOHOHOHO
<Mmike> :D
<jelly> bravo amis
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> u ponedjeljak bi trebali doc sarafit
<vileni> i ja bi amis vdsl
<jelly> i tata bi sine
<vileni> trebao sam vec odluciti sto cu, sutra preuzimamo stan a internet nije rijesen
<SilverSpace> ke kroz zicu 40/10
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> nije to bas realno 
<SilverSpace> http://gorila.jutarnji.hr/incoming/2015/06/01/fotografija2.jpg/ALTERNATES/w460/fotografija2.jpg
<Mmike> ahaha
<Mmike> ovi moroni dosli u uniformama :)
<Mmike> pa gori su od NOB partizana 80tih :) :)
<Mmike> vileni: a kaj se nudi?
<vileni> Mmike: iskon i bnet
<Mmike> sigurno imas i amis
<vileni> Mmike: imam, 4/512
<jelly> to je bitstream, nije pravi amis
<jelly> kaj se nudi... implicitno: a da je na vlastitoj infrastrukturi
<vileni> implicitno, megabiti uploada :)
<Mmike> vileni: ak mosh imat tcom/iskon dsl mosh i amis
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike> vlastita is
<Mmike> jelly, dajte se uozbiljite :0
<vileni> Mmike: pa mogu imati sto god, ali zanima me samo vdsl/cable/ftth 
<vileni> bnet nudi 20/5 za 150kn mjesecno
<vileni> i 60/15 za 250
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> koji ne rade :0
<vileni> pa meni rade
<Mmike> pokreni ul i dl istovremeno
<vileni> prosli smo to vec puno puta
<Mmike> ja sam testirao na par lokacija, isti problem svukud
<Mmike> sad sam tu kod stare, isti problem
<vileni> kod mene nema stavka "pokreni nesto", promet kontroliram po kompjuteru
<Mmike> cak sam i cisco modem dobio
<jelly> Mmike: tcom i iskon vdsl nisu isto
<Mmike> kak to mislis - po kompjuteru?
<vileni> da mi se da zajebavati imao bi qos koji ce sve zivo filtrirati
<vileni> pa mikrotik
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<vileni> pa namjestis prioritete po tipu prometa
<jelly> Mmike: problem je sto se na stare, duge parice gura VDSL di ide i di ne ide
<jelly> a nemre se 100% znati dal ide ili ne ide dok se korisnika stvarno ne prebaci i proba
<Mmike> jelly: e, pa to ce meni fino napravit sad :)
<jelly> to su HT, drzava i HAKOM krivi sto last mile nije unbundlan u drugu firmu i dan svima po istim uvjetima
<Mmike> jelly: rekli su mi da ima sansa d ami nece radit, al' mi nece nist naplatit onda
<jelly> pa da, nema druge
<Mmike> vileni: kak odredjujes tip prometa?
<jelly> Mmike: a kad ne radi, onda ne radi na tak zanimljive nacine da kad opletes po uploadu, desynca se i ispadne dsl pa cekaj 1-2 minute da se dogovori, digne natrag, aplikacije skuze da je link natrag, opletu po uploadu... goto 10 :-)
<Mmike> veli mi tetka da u principu u spanskom radi ok
<Mmike> al' da u mojoj zgradi jos nemaju pa eto...
<jelly> mda, pitaj je kak radi na broju do s lijeve i s desne strane
<rut> ima tko doma ultra max paket od tcoma ?
<Mmike> kak mene uvijek zapadne mongodb drek, to je nevjerojatno :(
<dodobas> Mmike: FTW ... jedan rm -rf rjesava glavoblju :
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> dodobas: nesmijem 
<jelly> meni "ultra max paket" zvuci kao nesto za one dane u mjesecu
<rut> jelly optika da ti ne zvuci kao oni dani u mjesecu 
<jelly> ahaaa
<jelly> jel ultra dobro upija ta optika
<rut> neozbiljan si .. 
<rut> nisam naviknut na takve izjave od tebe
<rut> odoh ... 16h ce
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bus updejtao server i restartal :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-06-02
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<dodobas> yutro
<silverspace> jutro
<SilverSpace> odoh danas na more sve do nedjelje
<BotaniCar> Nebi jaaa
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj ces na moru :)
<dodobas> Mmike: gledat ruske guzice... :)
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: malo uzivati i tocat noge :)
<SilverSpace> joj kad bi tak bilo ima nekoga posla oko namjestaja i kuhinje
<rut> jedno brzinsko da nemoram testirat ... dva maila . jedan je kao zajednicki na kojem ima .fwd na taj drugi mail ... recimo ako na tom drugom mailu je upaljen .vacation oce li slati odgovor na ovaj fwd mail ?
<BotaniCar> Brijem da bude
<rut> koliko si % siguran ?
<BotaniCar> Na mom setupu 100%
<rut> na mom ne :)
<BotaniCar> kak si postigao da forwardani mail ne tretira kao vrijedan OOO poruke ? 
<Mmike> ipv6 anyone?
<BotaniCar> Sometimes
 * Mmike ide doma instalirat openstack u ipv6-only environmentu
<Vlado9A3CY> maloprije sam saznao kako željezničari zovu operacijski sustav u nekim svojim novim računalima ...
<Vlado9A3CY> crven fesić
<Vlado9A3CY> :D
<SilverSpace> odoh citamo se v ponedelek :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: fotkaj!
<weshmashian> mornin'
<rut> muffin postigao sam tako sto koristim pravi OS
<BotaniCar> Aj ne njajke, to s OSom ima veze koliko i s mojim znirancima. 
<BotaniCar> ( plus kaj ne znas da i ja ne vrtim slucajno BSD ) :D
<rut> da vrtis to bih odmah islo u anale 
<rut> sad cu to istestirat bas .. a mamicu mu njegovu
<Mmike> bsd = blue shoe dancing
<BotaniCar> rut: anale ? Ti odma' na sex mislis, isti si moj kuKac :) 
<rut> ja na sex a jelly sinoc na one zenske dane
<rut> al od mene je za ocekivat
<rut> oces testirat ?
<rut> di si sad nestao :)
<BotaniCar> radim, couce :) 
<BotaniCar> kaj treba testirati ? 
<rut> hvala muffin :) eto ipak ne odgovara na fwd mailove
<BotaniCar> K'o sto mmike jednom rece, Oleg je car kad ne pise o IT-u http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/lopovi-uhljebi-i-zeljeznica-1140-kuna-godisnje-placamo-hzu-za-jebeno-nista/823256.aspx 
<rut> mmike sto te zanima za ip6 ?
<Mmike> rut: ocu kvm virtualke imat koje samo ipv6 kuze
<Mmike> pa gledam jel' mi dost samo ipv6 konfigurirat na hostu ili moram drkerirat jos nest
<Mmike> al' cini se da ne moram
<Mmike> virutalke su na istom hostu sve
<rut> ee puno si me pitao :) 
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> btrfs je onak
<Mmike> totalno u kurcu :)
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> da vidimo sto nam zfs moze ponuditi
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/7
<Mmike> load average milijardu
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> (nevezano)
<rut> muffin jesi u poslu ?
<BotaniCar> Jok, u shefici sam :)
<obrut> jel zgodna ? :)
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> pustimo to
<Mmike> di je slika?
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> zakljucao sam si vrata
<Mmike> tj, zalupio samo
<Mmike> i kljuc ostavio unutra
<Mmike> oso jest
<Mmike> vratio se pred stan i skuzio da sam debil
<Mmike> zvao bravara
<Mmike> cekao ga
<Mmike> gemistec i to :)
<Mmike> lik je u like 5 sekundi provalio unutra
<obrut> kakvu bravu imas ? jesi morao mijenjat cilindar ili je jednostavno "otkljucao" ?
<Mmike> MulTLock
<Mmike> jednostavno je otkljucao
<Mmike> s otkljucavacem
<Mmike> doduse, nije zakljucano bilo
<Mmike> hm, ovo nije multilock
<Mmike> ovo je neki drugi kufer
<Mmike> sad gledam bas
<Mmike> al' svejedno
<BotaniCar> Cek, provalio je , ili je otpilio bravu ? Nama je jednom kad smo slicno sjebali, frajer dosao s busilicom, probusio 4 rupe, culo se "klonk" od pada jednog komada brave, izvukao je one sigurnosne poluge, i pustio nas unutra
<Mmike> kao, protuprovalna brava
<Mmike> ne, nist nije potrgao
<Mmike> sam je otvorio
<BotaniCar> Onda nije multilok brava
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctvkiOybxB8
<datase> YouTube: Mul-T-Lock Interactive Super Spool Lock Picked and Gutted! - 0:17:32 - 429015 views - 319 likes / 67 dislikes
<obrut> ak nije zakljucano, dalo bi se i s "karticom" ko u filmovima :) odnosno nekim tankim limicem
<Mmike> obrut: nemres to kod nas
<Mmike> to samo tulavi ameri imaju
<Mmike> iako tam se malo jace naslonis na vrata, i odeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<civija> Mmike: mozes i kod nas, ja radio :)
<Mmike> ooooooooooooooooooo
<Mmike> mr Mercedes! :)
<Mmike> pa djesi ti :)
<civija> a evo :)
<Mmike> civija: sta nebi doso jednom, s hniksicem skoro svaki cet/pet pijem pivo u kvartu :)
<Mmike> ti si u spanskom/preckom negdje, jelde?
<civija> jarun
<Mmike> pa dobro, ajd
<Mmike> to je blizo :0
<Mmike> bitrija je na vrbanima
<obrut> nego, jeste se registrirali na https://www.lovetoride.net/zagreb/ ?
<civija> vec si me zvao ali skoro svaku vecer sam negdje pa ne stignem a kad stignem onda nemam volje nego odem kuci odmarat :)
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> pa srca mu ):)
<Mmike> obrut: ne, al' budemo!
 * Mmike bi meld-like ncurses tool
<Mmike> .weather zagreb
<datase> Mmike: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 86°F / 30°C; Humidity: 29%; Pressure: 30.06in / 101.8kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Variable, 1mph / 2kph; Updated: 9 mins, 16 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 82°F / 28°C; Low of 60°F / 16°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 87°F / 31°C; Low of 64°F / 18°C | Forecast for Thursday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 87°F / 31°C; Low (1 more message)
<Mmike> .more
<datase> Mmike: of 62°F / 17°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 85°F / 29°C; Low of 60°F / 16°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 87°F / 31°C; Low of 63°F / 17°C | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; High of 89°F / 32°C; Low of 64°F / 18°C
<Mmike> .weather phoenix
<datase> Mmike: Weather for Phoenix, AZ | Temperature: 79°F / 26°C; Humidity: 24%; Pressure: 29.82in / 101.0kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: East, 10mph / 16kph; Updated: 48 mins, 37 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 104°F / 40°C; Low of 72°F / 22°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 103°F / 39°C; Low of 69°F / 21°C | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 102°F / 39°C; Low of (1 more message)
<Mmike> Jucer, naime, pizdim kak je vruce, i veli mi sef - kod mene je trenutno 40C
<Mmike> reko, ok :)
<Mmike> sutim :)
<Hrki> .weather valetta
<datase> Hrki: Weather for Valetta, Malta | Temperature: 73°F / 23°C; Humidity: 61%; Pressure: 30.09in / 101.9kPa; Conditions: Scattered clouds; Wind: Variable, 6mph / 10kph; Updated: 30 mins, 38 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Clear; High of 75°F / 24°C; Low of 64°F / 18°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 77°F / 25°C; Low of 65°F / 18°C | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 79°F / 26°C; Low of 65°F / (1 more message)
<dodobas> .weather bangkok
<datase> dodobas: Weather for Bangkok, Thailand | Temperature: 82°F / 28°C (Heat Index: 90°F / 32°C); Humidity: 79%; Pressure: 29.80in / 100.9kPa; Conditions: Mostly cloudy; Wind: North, 6mph / 10kph; Updated: 17 mins, 14 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 102°F / 38°C; Low of 81°F / 27°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Partly cloudy; High of 97°F / 36°C; Low of 82°F / 28°C | Forecast (1 more message)
<dodobas> .more
<datase> dodobas: for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 96°F / 36°C; Low of 82°F / 28°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 99°F / 37°C; Low of 82°F / 28°C | Forecast for Saturday: Partly cloudy; High of 100°F / 38°C; Low of 82°F / 28°C | Forecast for Sunday: Partly cloudy; High of 98°F / 37°C; Low of 81°F / 27°C
<dodobas> tako super dan... samo brišem kod ... :)
<Vlado9A3CY> hell o world
<jelly> o
<ivoks> o jeb...
<ivoks> The flight departs Maribor on 4 June 23:35 (11:35 pm) and arrives Zagreb on 5 June 01:30 (1:30 am). Flight duration is 1h 55m.
<ivoks> od maribora do zagreba 2h avionom
<ivoks> pa kak taj leti
<jelly> prek milana?
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj nisi ti v londri?
<ivoks> jesam
<ivoks> i imam let preko maribora
<ivoks> london - maribor
<ivoks> maribor - zagreb
<ivoks> let od maribora do zagreba je 2h
<ivoks> kak jebo te adria airways
<ivoks> http://aviability.com/flight-number/flight-jp2517-adria-airways
<ivoks> kak jebem ti mater
<ivoks> kak
<jelly> p'tak
<Mmike> pa kud prek mar'bora
<obrut> ma to ovi namjerno da slovenija putnicima izgleda velika
<obrut> kao jos smo iznad slovenije
<Mmike> sjebo sam rostilj
<Mmike> chuspajz radi rostilj
<Mmike> i sad necemo ic
<Mmike> jer idemo na krk
<Mmike> :(
<obrut> eto
<obrut> mi cemo mozda u nedjelju propicit preko Krka
#ubuntu-hr 2015-06-03
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> vi sto imate klime u starim autima
<Mmike> jeste kad mijenjali plin i to sve?
<vileni> nadopuna plina?
<obrut> Mmike: zasad filter
<Mmike> vileni: nadopuna/mijenjaje/kakvec
<Mmike> obrut: da, to mi rade na svakom servisu
<Mmike> al' bih htio plin izmijeniti
<vileni> Mmike: meni ce to raditi sad na ljetnom servisu
<Mmike> pih
<Mmike> pa to u mazdi kosta 200 kuna samo
<Mmike> vileni: de si ono reko da ima onaj mali te slatki mikrotik za ubost?
<drj_cro> jutro
<Mmike> drj_cro: ooo
<drj_cro> oj Mmike 
<Mmike> drj_cro: kaksi kaj cim se bavis kam se guras :)
<drj_cro> evo sljakica, kacemo na cugu?
<Mmike> pa nemam pojma
<Mmike> pon/uto?
<Mmike> necu moc ovih dana, zena mi vadi umnjak (upravo)
<Mmike> a onda sutra ili prekosutra, valjda, idemo na krk
<Mmike> pa kad se vratimo?
<drj_cro> moze
<Mmike> drj_cro: si ti kad dopunjavao plin u klimi u autu?|
<drj_cro> da
<drj_cro> mislim da sam cak i kod sase bio 
<drj_cro> al imas ove prek kolektive/cega vec po smjesnim novcima, napune klimu i zamjene filtere
<drj_cro> obavezno zamjeni filter
<Mmike> i to ok radi?
<Mmike> dada, naravno
<drj_cro> osjeti se jako :)
<drj_cro> prije punjenja mu trebalo da ohladi auto taman kad ulazim u zg
<drj_cro> poslje punjenja vec na izlasku iz vg je hladan
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> kul :D
<Mmike> a, de si ti to radio? kod sase?
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ne citam bas ujutru :)
<drj_cro> :)
<ivoks> veliki
<ivoks> kamen
<ivoks> s mojih
<ivoks> ledja
<ivoks> \o/
<Mmike> dao si otkaz? :)
<Mmike> drj_cro: mislim da cu ic u sesvete u zubaka to napravit
<Mmike> moram danas tamo pa i
<Mmike> pa mi uz put
<Mmike> ivoks: eh, sad znam na kaj mislis :(
<drj_cro> Mmike: provjeri si ove kolektive i ina cuda, ustedit ces x novaca
<Mmike> 150 kuna je u zubaku
<drj_cro> to je ok
<drj_cro> sa filterom?
<ivoks> Mmike: na kaj mislim?
<BotaniCar> Ona: Dragi, trudna sam! Å ta bi volio da bude?
<BotaniCar> On: Å ala.
<drj_cro> lol
<Mmike> drj_cro: da, erm, pojma nemam :)
<Mmike> ivoks: pa oni sto oce ipv6 svukud vise nece pingat tebe neg ce se vratit nazad na sejlsfors?
<Mmike> jer su se upravo javili
<Mmike> BotaniCar: rotfl :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: aj bar nisi išao na > On: spontani
<BotaniCar> Thought did cross my mind :D
<ivoks> Mmike: nope
<jelly> dead baby humor
<BotaniCar> ivoks: prodao si sve osim jedne firme ? :D
<drj_cro> BotaniCar: vezano za tvoju posalicu http://imgur.com/gallery/XiSDWoW :)
<Mmike> bio s frendom neku vecer, lik ima 6 firmi :)
<Mmike> i sad jos 2 otvara
<Mmike> a lud je na drzavu i na propise :)
<pkiller> Mmike: pa sta mu smeta... propisi su pisani baš za takve što otvaraju 6 firmi :)
<pkiller> tojest 8
<Mmike> pkiller: ti nemas firmu, vidim :)
<pkiller> imam obrt, ja bar odgovaram vlastitom imovinom :)
<BotaniCar> drj_cro: lol ! 
<BotaniCar> pkiller ce me zaposliti kao pilota , ako mi bogacenje mintanjem criptokonja propadne ! 
<BotaniCar> Ups, vise nismo u 2014 :) 
<pkiller> haha... ali jos mozes doc vozit za mene :)
<pkiller> samo položi B kategoriju :)
<BotaniCar> ma ti samo hoces da ja trpam debele britanke na pucini, a ti uzimas 80% zarade :) You pimp you :D
<pkiller> hehe... tu i tamo ti ulete i shvabice :)
<BotaniCar> Da, to je malo bolje, isto su debele, ali ih bar ne razumijem :D
<pkiller> šta god kažu zvuči perverzno :)
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/11170316_10207058174798497_426961926728227861_n.jpg?oh=48d90fb0b2a647c47464452f3d76c813&oe=55F85743
<vileni> Mmike: u protisu je bio oko ~180kn kad je kolega uzeo
<pkiller> Mmike: ali svi oko mene imaju firme, baš zbog toga što neznaju sami knjigovodstvo vodit a i jer im je knjigovođa predložio d.o.o. :)
<Mmike> vileni: ma, neki dan si mi poslao link... nije protis neg nesh...
<Mmike> pkiller: ja imam d.o.o.
<Mmike> i mislim da bih se gadno sjebao da sam obrt otvorio
<Mmike> al' recimo, znas da moras imat plaketu na zgradi di ti je firma/obrt?
<Mmike> dal' znas kaj sve mora pisat na plaketi?
<Mmike> dal' znas koji sve zakoni odredjuju kaj mora pisat gore?
<Mmike> ima valjda 6-7 zakona i pravilnika
<Mmike> zakon o trgovacim drustvima, zakon o knjigovodstvu, pravilnik o fasadama i zbukanim plocicama, picke s kurcima i mlade tratincice
<Mmike> i tak za svaki drek
<pkiller> znam :)
<pkiller> jer piše na nn.hr
<pkiller> pogledao sam jedno i drugo prije nego sam otvorio... vidio sam da neću vjerojatno raditi tako veliki promet da bi uopće ušao u sustav pdv-a, pa sam otvorio obrt jer su manaja godišnja davanja i jednostavnije je knjigovodstvo pa ga mogu sam odradit
<pkiller> istina, kada otvoriš d.o.o. i ako radiš i zarađuješ i za: komotnost da budeš neupoznat sa zakonima kojima podliježeš. i ja bi tako ali ja ne vrtim milione na računima da mi se to isplati.
<pkiller> i plaketu možeš na običnu samoljepljivu napravit, bitno ti je da ima sve elemente
<pkiller> a izrada plakata i pečata ti je cijeli biznis samo zbog širog neinteresa za zakone :) (pečat moraš izradit kod njih ali plaketu ne)
<pkiller> Å¡ireg*
<Mmike> wat?
<Mmike> usb3 stick u usb2 utoru, 30MB/sec u citanju s njega
<BotaniCar> Keš
<BotaniCar> Kaj ja tipkam , procitao sam 300
<BotaniCar> enivej, meni se 30MB/s desava na picekima s losim kontrolerom 
<Mmike> usb2 utor
<Mmike> al' zato pisanje ide munjevitih 600k/sec :)
<BotaniCar> Pda, USB2 defaulta 30MB/s , HiSpeed USB2 je 60MB/s , sjeban kontroler na ploci
<Mmike> si siguran ti?
<Mmike> usb2.0 max je 400 Mbit/sec
<Mmike> sto je 50MB
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> mogucno :)
<Mmike> meni inace USB2.0 ladice daju max 20 mb/sec
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> idem zeni kupovat ljekove
<jelly> Mmike: usb 2.0 je 480Mbps ispod, ali nemres da se na glavu postavis dobiti vise od 25-30MB/s za usb-storage
<jelly> Mmike: osim ak spojis usb2 storage na usb3, to iz nekog razloga ide brze
<jelly> na usb3 host*
<ivoks> ijao
<ivoks> jos mi nisu jasni slovenci
<ivoks> ah, sad jesu
<ivoks> Oh, JP2517 is actually a bus operated by GOOPTI, arranged by ADRIA AIRWAYS.
<ivoks> pkiller: bolje ti je doo nego obrt
<jelly> ivoks: cak i za sitan promet tipa 3000kn na mjesec?
<ivoks> da
<jelly> huh
<ivoks> jer kao obrtnik sve sto imas postaje dio obrta
<jelly> kak se onda izvlace ti novci van iz doo?
<ivoks> a sada i firme mogu placati pdv po naplati
<ivoks> rentas firmi prostor
<jelly> LOL
<ivoks> (sto je manji porez nego li porez na dohodak u obrtu)
<jelly> vrlo dobro
<ivoks> koji je 40%
<jelly> o.o
<ivoks> isto je i sa rentanjem apartamana
<ivoks> bolje da si placam 100eura po apartmanu nego da izvlacim novac na kraju godine
<jelly> ha > Ukoliko imate dijete koje ide u srednju školu ili na fax, možete mu isplaćivati stipendiju koja Vam također ide u trošak
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> mozes si i posudjivati novac
<ivoks> pa onda na kraju godine platis samo 20% na to
<jelly> dobro, ali u nekom trenu moram vratit
<ivoks> ne moras
<ivoks> nego na kraju godine nemas dobit
<jelly> kaj onda, privatna osoba bude duzna firmi zauvijek, i to se prenosi iz godine u godinu?
<ivoks> odnosno, to sto si si posudio se pise da si vratio kada ne trazis dobit
<ivoks> jelly: moguce je, da
<jelly> pa to nema nikakvog smisla
<ivoks> ima, jer je manje nego 40% u obrtu
<ivoks> koliko sad placam
<ivoks> ja cu obrt zatvoriti i prebaciti u firmu
<jelly> mislim, ok, prebacim tf na firmu, naplacujem rentu, i taman sav prihod nestane i nema dobiti na kraju godine :-)
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> jel ti treba dobit?
<jelly> ne, trebaju mi novci a ne dobit ;-)
<ivoks> pa eto
<jelly> a koji vrag je j.d.o.o., samo ne mora imat pocetni kapital?
<ivoks> nemam pojma
<ivoks> i obrt i jdoo treba ukinuti
<obrut> sve treba ukinut i vratit u vlasnistvo drzave ! zivjela komunisticka partija !
<jelly> Ime mora sadržavati i naznaku predmeta poslovanja društva, npr. "MOJA TVRTKA j.d.o.o. za trgovinu". Glavni dio imena ("MOJA TVRTKA") mora biti na hrvatskom jeziku i latiničnom pismu ili na službenom jeziku države članice Europske unije i latiničnom pismu
<jelly> hmm, znači sad se smije englesko ili talijansko ime?
<jelly> aj bar nešto od te EU korisno
<jelly> već vidim Jelly Systems d.o.o. ^_^
<rut> dem sistemi d.o.o.
<rut> os mene zaposlit ?
<jelly> ne, minimalac mi pojeo sve prihode
<jelly> bi* pojeo
<rut> ja cu volontirat :)
<rut> mufinnnnn
<ivoks> jelly: da, moze biti na engleskom
<ivoks> Info
<ivoks> Aircraft: BUS (subject to change)
<ivoks> On board:NO MEAL SERVICE
<ivoks> fakin slovenci
<jelly> uskoro u kinima ljetni spektakl za djecu i odrasle: Leteći bus Adria Airwaysa
<jelly> SilverSpace: malo sam istrazivao onaj Lenovo P70, i ispada da ima problema s trajanjem baterije, i relativno lose fotke po noci; to nisu strasni problemi.  Veci problemi su sto ima relativno los prijem 3g i 4g.  Blogovi pisu da trebaju izaci zakrpe za to, al je u medjuvremenu izasla bar jedna zakrpa koja nije rijesila problem...
<jelly> oh well, 4G dual-sim uredjaj za 1900kn nemre bit savrsen
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer :)
<Mmike> jelly, a onaj A5xx ili A8xx?
<Mmike> onaj kaj je dualsim?
<Mmike> to sam ja zeni brijao uzet jer mora imat sluzbeni mob
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> ljudi mi cestitaju sto sam se zaposlio u canonicalu
<ivoks> back to the roots
<Mmike> innodb_buffer_pool_size = 
<Mmike> niedbalski, we have an issue heere
<Mmike> a drek
<ivoks> Mmike: eto, sad sam opet inzenjer
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> inzenjer:D
<Mmike> ivoks, super, aj popravi percona-cluster charm onda :)
<ivoks> ne takav inzenjer
<ivoks> ja cu vam sad govoriti kaj da radite :)
<ivoks> odnosno, marku, a on ce vama :D
<jelly> Mmike: ma svi su oni dualsim.  Gledao sam i A806 ali ga nije bilo lokalno ili iz EU skladista za kupit
<Mmike> ivoks, superica. Ocete popravit charm versioning? :)
<jelly> ivoks: zas si inzinjer a ne bar... kajjaznam, arhitekt
<ivoks> tech lead
<ivoks> u biti ce arhitekti odgovarati meni
<ivoks> ja cu ih voditi
<Mmike> jelly, ma i dalje ce radit kaj radi zadnjih godina, jedini je kaj to zna, kaj mislis da ce uspjet sam tak radit nesh drugo? :)
<ivoks> ideja je bila i da to radim do sad, ali nemoguce je i to i people management i business ovo ono
<jelly> eh to zvuci kao puno menedjiranja a malo tech
<ivoks> tak je bilo do sad
<ivoks> a sad to people management, business thinking i ostalo ostavljam drugom liku
<ivoks> a ja se bacam samo na tehnikalije
<ivoks> manje posla, boljeg posla, manje glupih sastanaka
<ivoks> i vise slobodnog vremena
<jelly> geekbuying je neko (kratko?) vrijeme imao dostavu iz .es skladista u .hr ali su sve EU zemlje bile dostava 1-3 dana, istocne 4-6 dana, samo .hr 10-18 dana
<jelly> ocito .hr posta sjedi na prstima
<Mmike> znate kaj cu ja vama rec?
<Mmike> vani je - vruce
<jelly> n bava kua
<ivoks> u ovom londonu je dan vec u 4 ujutro
<Mmike> uzas :)
<jelly> pa i kod nas je dan u 4:55
<ivoks> kak znas da radimo dobro
<ivoks> ekipa koja je prije par mjeseci otisla u redhat, ericsson i sl. se vraca i moli stari posao natrag :)
<jelly> pfft
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> e, a, zakaj je onaj lik oso nazad u suse, ivoks, jel' se zna to?
<ivoks> koji?
<ivoks> u suse?
<ivoks> hahahaha
<Mmike> da
<jelly> ivoks: to ne znaci da radite apsolutno dobro, znaci samo da je u RH gore :-)
<ivoks> ma koji to
<Mmike> lik doso iz suseta pred godinu dana
<Mmike> ron
<ivoks> ma joj
<jelly> weasley
<ivoks> prespor je
<ivoks> ma ne
<ivoks> to je document writer
<Mmike> meni se ok cinio
<Mmike> on je u biti, da
<Mmike> predavac
<ivoks> nije opce vrijedno trositi vremena :)
<Mmike> i smisljatelj predavanja 
<ivoks> sve ok
<ivoks> radio je svoj posao
<ivoks> ali je prespor
<ivoks> ovo nije suse ili redhat da napises nesto kroz 6 mjeseci i to stoji 3 godine
<jelly> ili vi prebrzo mijenjate stvari? :-)
<ivoks> pa da... drugacija orijentacija
<Mmike> kak mi to nakurac ide kod tog redhata :0
<Mmike> ovi jos imaju postgres 8.0
<ivoks> lik je bio u firmi godinu dana jel?
<jelly> ne znam za RH, kak oni mijenjaju taj systemd to je za cudit se, a to djubre bi trebalo biti onak. tip-top stabilno
<ivoks> i nije napisao dok/predavanje za openstack
<Mmike> i imaju HA sa drbdom
<ivoks> drbd
<jelly> kaj fali drbdu
<Mmike> ivoks, pa napisao je, onak, solidnu kolicinu toga
<Mmike> sve
<ivoks> jelly: uzas
<Mmike> pogotovo kad postgres imas iznad
<ivoks> da to kazes 1995., rekao bi 'ok, nis'
<ivoks> al danas...
<Mmike> koji IMA replikaciju
<Mmike> bas to
<Mmike> drbd je so 1995 :)
<Mmike> e, al' kak je redhat isto so 1995
<Mmike> to je tak :0
<ivoks> spor, nespretan, ne skalira
<jelly> mislim, sva sreca pa imamo para za pristojni storage, al da nemamo i da treba bit HA, sto bi onda uzeo ak ne drbd?
<ivoks> ne mozes imati vise replikacija
<ivoks> ceph
<jelly> ceph za dva noda?
<Mmike> jelly, ak ti treba drbd onda imas servis koji je totalno u kurcu
<ivoks> jelly: zasto si se ogranicio na dva noda?
<ivoks> zasto ti ceph ne bi bio redudantni storage za vise servisa?
<Mmike> kupis solid fire
<Mmike> 2 komada
<ivoks> zato kaj jos uvijek brijes kak je HA skup
<Mmike> i sve na to :)
<ivoks> i treba samo tu i tamo
<ivoks> kurac
<ivoks> sve ti moze biti HA :)
<jelly> ivoks: zato sto mi treba dva noda, jer ne mogu sve postojece bacit u smece i ici iznova
<ivoks> za nikakve novce
<ivoks> pa ne bacaj
<ivoks> stavi ih u ceph
<ivoks> sve strojeve
<jelly> jesu postgres ili orakl supportani na tome
<ivoks> to je block device
<ivoks> nemaju sta biti ne suportani
 * Mmike does facepalm
<Mmike> block-device replikacija je so no-no
<jelly> ok, kome cu platit support i SLA kad se potrga da dodje popravit?
<Mmike> jelly, meni!
<ivoks> meni
<ivoks> init.hr
<Mmike> splivalo.hr!
<ivoks> najlaksi novac
<ivoks> ceph se nikad ne lomi :)
<Mmike> jos cu ti objasnit da ti ceph i bakraci - ne trebaju
<jelly> svaka mu dala ak se ne lomi, a sto kad ti se datacentri ne vide?
<ivoks> na vide?
<jelly> da, pukla je veza izmedju i pola je ostalo s jedne strane, pola s druge
<jelly> kvorum?
<ivoks> pa da, ima kvorum u sebi
<ivoks> http://www.dell.com/us/p/inspiron-14-3451-laptop-ubuntu/pd?ref=PD_OC
<ivoks> http://www.dell.com/us/p/inspiron-15-3551-laptop-ubuntu/pd?ref=PD_Family
<ivoks> navalio dell
<ivoks> imas monitore u cephu
<ivoks> neparan ih je broj
<jelly> ivoks: jer kak su ovi poceli rezat troskove, jos malo pa ce mi stvarno trebat ceph :-)
<ivoks> prvo i osnovno
<ivoks> suludo je imati jedan ceph preko dva DCa
<Mmike> suludo je imat bazu podataka na repliciranom blok storidzu
<Mmike> su-lu-do
<Mmike> pa nisu bez razloga izmislili mongodb!
<Mmike> i cassandru!
<Mmike> i couch!
<jelly> Mmike: ok, kako cu bez toga rijesiti DR?
<Mmike> jelly, DR as in disaster recovery?
<jelly> da
<Mmike> pa slozis replikaciju, al ne na blokdivajsu
<Mmike> neg u aplikaciji
<jelly> nego na cemu?
<Mmike> ak imas aplikaciju koja to ne zna
<Mmike> onda ti je losa aplikacija
<jelly> ne mogu, aplikacija je predefinirana
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> a koja je aplikacija?
<Mmike> postgres 8? :)
<ivoks> https://wiki.ceph.com/FAQs/Can_Ceph_Support_Multiple_Data_Centers%3F
<jelly> aplikacija je bilo koje od 20-30 telco legacy govana
<jelly> za ni jedno od njih nisi cuo, osim radiusa :-)
<ivoks> za koja nismo culi?
<ivoks> kaj ti mislis s kim mi radimo? :)
<ivoks> sutra imam 3h razgovora s jednom telcom
<ivoks> jednim
<ivoks> zato i jesam tu
<ivoks> i zato idem usranim adria airwaysom natrag doma :)
<jelly> za custom crm, za izraelski billing sustav, za danski, pardon, kupio MS, drugi billing sustav... 
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj nakraju ispalo s tim letom?
<ivoks> to nisu telco sustavi :)
<ivoks> to su enterprise sustavi :)
<ivoks> telco je epc, ims i sl.
<ivoks> gdje je latencija bitna
<jelly> ivoks: i telco mora izdat racune
<ivoks> mora
<ivoks> mora i cistiti WCe, al to ne znaci da su cistacice telco sustavi
<ivoks> Mmike: to je bus :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj!? :)))))))))))))
<ivoks> od maribora do zagreba
<ivoks> nisam ni znao da maribor ima aerodrom
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> kak? :)
<ivoks> ne pitaj
<ivoks> imao sam normalni let natrag sa swissom
<ivoks> i onda ovi pomaknuli sastanak
<ivoks> tak da ne stignem na let, pa sam trazio nesto kasnije, iza 8 navecer
<jelly> ivoks: jbat ga onda ni radius ni device mgt/provisioning nisu telco
<ivoks> kako bi stigao sve obaviti
<ivoks> i sve sto je bilo su slovenci
<ivoks> dodjem u zg u 01:30
<ivoks> a u 5 moram vec na murter
<ivoks> swapam sutra za petak, s obzirom da je praznik
<ivoks> jelly: pa da, nisu
<jelly> ono sto je telco onda je ionako tightly coupled i ima svoja rjesenja
<jelly> problem je sve okolo toga, telco nije problem
<ivoks> nista nije problem :)
<jelly> kad imas novaca, da
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> cisco kupuje piston
<ivoks> ibm bluebox
<ivoks> a oracle ostatke nokie
<ivoks> zanimljiv dan danas :)
<ivoks> er
<ivoks> nebula, ne nokia :)
<ivoks> http://fortune.com/2015/06/03/oracle-cloud-spending/
<ivoks> http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/ibm-acquires-blue-box-to-accelerate-open-hybrid-clouds-300093415.html
<ivoks> http://blogs.cisco.com/news/cisco-announces-intent-to-acquire-piston
<ivoks> bas me zanima koliko su dali za piston
<Mmike> https://code.launchpad.net/~niedbalski/charms/trusty/percona-cluster/fix-1425528/+merge/255118
<Mmike> bwah
<Mmike> o jebemti krive kanale!
<ivoks> ko fol
<ivoks> sam se preseravas
<ivoks> bas me zanima kad cemo se i mi prodati :)
<ivoks> vidi ga
<ivoks> http://sansnom-co.blogspot.co.uk/
<ivoks> to mi bivsi sef
<ivoks> https://scontent-ams2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xat1/v/t1.0-9/10686889_10153588075316840_4664016080362567049_n.jpg?oh=cdffb9cac31b2c0f41f731251fb032bb&oe=55E805C7
<Mmike> smijesno mi je
<Mmike> varazdin i zagreb
<Mmike> to su datacentri :)
<Mmike> My view, is that your average shelf life in any organization is 4 to 6 years, less than that, and you haven't been able to really influence change
<Mmike> so true
<ivoks> http://community.skype.com/t5/Windows-desktop-client/Critical-bug-Skype-7-4-85-102-simple-message-crush-client/td-p/3996419
<ivoks> http://community.skype.com/t5/image/serverpage/image-id/123397i51620AC6D1906E35/image-size/original?v=mpbl-1&px=-1
<ivoks> bahahahahahahaha
<ivoks> muaahahahahahaaha
<ivoks> I have the same issue, I was sent that message "http://:" and my Skype crashed.
<ivoks> Reinstalling didn't help. It seems I don't have Skype anymore.
<ivoks> idem
<ivoks> aj bok
<Mmike> bogme bi i ja mogo
<Mmike> ivoks, popravili su
<Mmike> ivoks, skype filtrira to, ne dobijes tu poruku nikad :)
<Vlado9A3CY> vecer :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-06-04
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<dodobas> yutro... 
<drj_cro> jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> idem vidjet' kakvo je vani vrijeme :)
<Vlado9A3CY> pod svoj suncobran :)
<Vlado9A3CY> brb
<Vlado9A3CY> kofi in a shade :)
<ivoks> Mmike: imamo neku novu kolegicu u uredu
<ivoks> hm hm hm
<ivoks> sigurno nije engleskinja
<markosejic> d dan 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> ivoks: kojem uredu? :)
<ivoks> london
#ubuntu-hr 2015-06-05
<rut> svi na produzenom .. a netko mora i radit 
<Mmike> vileni: ides mozda u istru ovih dana? :D
<vileni> Mmike: nikamo ovih dana, osim sredjivati stan :)
<vileni> Mmike: ti sigurno znas, zasto mi uporno odbija raid raditi, stalno ga javlja kao md127 umjesto md4
<Mmike> vileni: zato kaj si vjerojatno po tim diskovima prije imo neke mdadmove
<vileni> Mmike: pa zero superblock bi to trebao rijesiti?
<Mmike> i naravno 
<Mmike> sad bi customer username/password za mongodb
<Mmike> vileni: ok, znas li neki ducan u okolici rijeke ili rijeki samoj di bi se onaj mikrotik mogo ubost? :)
<Mmike> e jebo
<Mmike> mikrotik centrala je u - splitu!
<vileni> Mmike: pa ionako svi vjerojatno uzimaju od ezy
<Mmike> ezy?
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> ezy.hr
<vileni> Mmike: ja na rijeckom podrucju poslujem samo sa opricem ionako, a oni sigurno nemaju to na skladistu :)
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> ide tko do rijeke mozda? :)
<Mmike> ili bar do pola puta? :)
<vileni> Mmike: ali ne kuzim zasto ne uzmes u protisu?
<Mmike> zato kaj u rijeci nema protis
<Mmike> a i taj protis mi tak ide nakurac, sve trebas narucit, platit i onda dobis sutra/prekosutra
<Mmike> osim ak to ne napravis u rano jutro, onda dobis isti dan popodne/predvecer
<vileni> ili jucer napravis to, prekjucer, ili kad sam vec predlozio :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ne ostavis ga u zagrebu
<Mmike> imam zenu da me podsjeca na to da sam konjko, ne moras i ti
<vileni> :D
<vileni> pa nista, narucis na diskontu, dodje za 2-3 dana :)
<Mmike> ovo tcomovo govno je bas govno. domet je valjda 10 metara na otvorenom i 20cm kroz zidove
<Mmike> pa treba mi sad :)
<Mmike> idealno - sutra
<vileni> nezgodno :)
<Mmike> vileni: prodas mi svoj? :)
<vileni> ali ja ga nemam, imam rb751 i rb2011
<Mmike> vileni: ovaj: http://routerboard.com/RB2011UiAS-2HnD-IN ?
<vileni> Mmike: da
<Mmike> ides
<Mmike> pa to je zverka :)
<Mmike> to je ono sto si osvojio?
<vileni> pa ne bas osvojio, dijelili su ih na mumu
<vileni> i imam jedan na "testiranju"
<vileni> Mmike: evo, bagatela http://www.njuskalo.hr/wireless-wlan/prodajem-mikrotik-rb2011uias-2hnd-in-oglas-15371034
<Mmike> Krivi Grad
<vileni> njuskalo ih bilo puno poslije muma
<Mmike> al' odlicna ideja!
<vileni> Mmike: pa bez obzira na grad, kupis si posteni ruter :)
<vileni> posalji zenu po njega, sigurno zeli jos hardvera u stanu
<vileni> da li je problem ako radim na raid polju koje se jos kreira?
<Mmike> vileni: TADAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mmike> vileni: http://routerboard.com/RB2011UiAS-2HnD-IN
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> vileni: http://www.njuskalo.hr/wireless-wlan/mikrotik-hap-lite-rb941-2nd-2.4ghz-802.11b-g-n-wireless-home-ap-oglas-15086477
<Mmike> vileni: nije problem, samo kaj ce ti sporo bit sve
<Mmike> vileni: mario@MIKE ~> cat /proc/sys/dev/raid/speed_limit_m*
<Mmike> 200000
<Mmike> 1000
<Mmike> povecaj speed_limit_max, velka sansa da ti je to limiting factor
<Mmike> povecaj i limit_min ak osh forsat brzinu
<vileni> Mmike: samo provjeri da li ih ima na skladistu
<vileni> ma niej mi problem brzina, osim cinjenice da ce se polje kreirati satima ovako
<Mmike> kak se nisam sjetio njuskala
<Mmike> vileni: ti si milina :)
<vileni> a moram lvm staviti itd
<Mmike> lvm?
<Mmike> ma cemu taj lvm
<Mmike> imas virtualke neke gore, lxc, i to?
<vileni> bit ce kvm afaik
<Mmike> (lxc + lvm je zakon stvar, btrfs nek ode u guzicu)
<Mmike> ooook, i to ima smisla
 * Mmike ce doma odjebat i btfs i zfs i stavit lvm 
<vileni> ok, ali moras imati i neki filesystem na lvm? :)
<Mmike> vileni: to ce kvm 
<Mmike> vileni: /sys/block/md0/md/stripe_cache_size
<Mmike> to povecaj
<Mmike> na 8k, 16k, cak i 32k
<Mmike> racunaj samo da ce ti za 32k uzet oko pol gige rama
<Mmike> ili cak i vise
<Mmike> al' to drasticno ubrza resync polja
<Mmike> btw, koji raidlevel?
<vileni> 1
<vileni> ma nek se resynca koliko hoce, ima cijeli vikend :)
<vileni> ionako cu sljedeca 2 dana samo fizikalije raditi
<Mmike> nisam siguran da to ima veze za raid1
<Mmike> speed_min/max tjuniraj
<Mmike> vileni: mosh  bit ko ovaj jedan customer tu, oderi fio test pretjerani, tak da ubijes diskove, i onda se zali da ne radi :)
<vileni> Mmike: koji su parametri za taj fio test? :)
<Mmike> vileni: imas u /usr/share/doc/fio/examples primjere
<Mmike> onaj aio-sync ili kako vec promjeni malo , dodaj jos fajlova, stavi randrw i tak
<vileni> Mmike: ispada da je neki bug
<vileni> ovo za md127
<Mmike> da, na starom(ijem) mdadmu
<Mmike> kak si napravio polje?
<Mmike> si reko /dev/md0 kad si raido?
<Mmike> radio?
<vileni> /dev/md6
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<vileni> Mmike: i verzija je 3.3, to mi ne izgleda staro
<Mmike> vileni: koji kelner?
<Mmike> djesi, vlado
<vileni> 2.6.32
<vileni> centos
<Mmike> e, da
<Mmike> to je usrano
<Mmike> imas mdadm.conf ?
<vileni> da
<Mmike> na 3.x je to popravljeno, ako se ne varam
<Mmike> pejstaqj mdadm conf
<vileni> uglavnom, kreiram, rebootam i javi se nazad kao md127 i u auto-read-only state
<jelly> vileni: nakon sto si dodao ARRAY sa pravim uuidom u mdadm.conf, vjerojatno moras rebuildat initramfs
<vileni> jelly: rebuildam ga, to mi je rijesio problem sa md4 i md5
<vileni> ali za ovaj nece
<jelly> auto-read-only je ok
<vileni> neznam jel ga muci sto nije jos resyncan do kraja
<jelly> to bi trebalo biti nebitno
<Mmike> vileni: aj pejstaj mdadm.conf nekud
<vileni> Mmike: http://jebo.me/pas/5
<vileni> a sranje
<vileni> sad vidim
<Mmike> e, da
<Mmike> to ti je taj izjeb
<Mmike> nisam opce siguran dal' mosh rec ovo gore
<Mmike> /dev/md/5
<Mmike> ili moras /dev/md5
<vileni> pa tako radi
<Mmike> a ja imam /dev/md0 u mdamd.conf
<Mmike> i nemam nejomve
<vileni> nego nije mi bio sad md6 u mdadm.conf dok sam rebuildao initramfs
<Mmike> a'lo ja to imam na buruntuu 14.04
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> vileni: mogucno da te i to jebe
<Mmike> iako, ja sam imao mdadm na debianu, lenny, upgradeao na skviz, nisam opce imao mdadm.conf i nisam nikad imao taj issue
<Mmike> al' u pornjavi sam imao s tim problema jebo 43209842943875293485279348752345 puta
<Mmike> s/jebo/jedno
<vileni> evo sad hoce
<vileni> food
<Mmike> vileni: :)
<Mmike> vileni: di se jede?
<vileni> Mmike: tu u firmi, narucili preko pauze
<Mmike> vileni: e, pa fakat!
<Mmike> vileni: kak je u novoj firmi?
<vileni> Mmike: pa ono, radi se :)
<vileni> dobra ekipa, ured, sve
<Mmike> dobro, to tak (skoro) svukud :)
<vileni> neogranicene kolicine kave
<Mmike> vileni: pitaj benceka o stileproject.com :)
<vileni> haha, strah me :)
<Mmike> da, stileproject.com je NSFW
<vileni> Mmike: pa sjecam se nekih stvari od tamo, ali nisam vidio taj sajt valjda desetljece
<Mmike> vileni: dada, to je prastara domena - nekad je to bio sajt k'o rotten.com
<Mmike> al' danas je to pornjava vulgaris
<Mmike> Zlatni Pan nakon Hoegardena je k'o kiselo vrhnje nakon slaga s tartufima i malinama
<vileni> hm, obicno je procedura za micanje md device stop pa remove? ja napravim stop i nema ga vise
<Mmike> pa da, zaustavio si ga
<Mmike> removeas komponente
<Mmike> mdam /dev/md0 --remove /dev/sdc1
<vileni> da, istina
<Mmike> dodas mongodbu usera
<Mmike> i das privilegije na bazu
<Mmike> i onda taj user sam moze po toj bazoi
<Mmike> al' se i dalje svi mogu spojit bez usera  na sve baze :)
<jelly> vise se ni ne sjecam kakav je hohardn
<Mmike> jelly: belgijsko psenicno.... meni ok, sam kaj ja nisam fan belgijskih piva
<Mmike> to je ono kaj je ozujska htjela bit pa je failala sam tak :)
<jelly> od psenicnih koja ima tu cini mi se da je bilo finije od leffeta
<jelly> nisam vise pivopija, neko vrijeme sam drmao po edelweissu bas zato sto je bio svjezi, s travama... sad uglavnom vino
<Mmike> crno ili bijelo
<Mmike> ?
<jelly> ovisi o prilici i ćefu
<Mmike> isusatikakojevruce :)
<jelly> .weather zagreb
<datase> jelly: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 81°F / 27°C (Heat Index: 81°F / 27°C); Humidity: 48%; Pressure: 30.18in / 102.2kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Ne, 6mph / 10kph; Updated: 25 mins, 48 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 83°F / 28°C; Low of 59°F / 15°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 87°F / 31°C; Low of 63°F / 17°C | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; High of 89°F / (1 more message)
<jelly> Godinam' vaaaarala si meeee
<sillyslux> Samsung 850 EVO 500GB for $149 http://hardware.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=7511511&cid=49849213
<sillyslux> pogledam cijenu kod linksa, ono duplo :(
<frainfreeze> izvadim ja USB ono prži
<frainfreeze> uzmem ja termometar, 69,8 °c
<frainfreeze> koji k...
<sillyslux> ISS za jedan sat http://www.n2yo.com/passes/?s=25544#
<Mmike> Connecting to dl.google.com (2a00:1450:4002:800::1002)
<Mmike> woo :)
<CrazyLemon> izgleda telecom austria kupio amis
<frainfreeze> "sloboda" https://d.maxfile.ro/oqofxaelpl.pdf
<Mmike> Jeel?
<CrazyLemon> yup za 30mio €
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> fino :)
<CrazyLemon> dao bi link al je na slovenskom :)
<Mmike> CrazyLemon: pa znamo mi slovenski :)
<Vlado9A3CY> prije dvije noci je na nebu bio pun mjesec, a sada ga nema uopce... ili se je sakrio negdje
<Vlado9A3CY> ili su ga zaboravili ukljuciti :D
<Mmike> ili je oblacno? :)
<Vlado9A3CY> na istoku je, skroz blizu horizonta, zato ga nisam odmah vidio... rekao sam da se sigurno sakrio :)
<Vlado9A3CY> a taman sam imao volju malo buljit u njega dalekozorom :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-06-06
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> odoh u prirodu
<jelly> CrazyLemon: daj link svejedno
<jelly> hmha, online.konzum.hr je upotrebljiv
<jelly> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/wikileaks-posts-largest-leak-of-trade-negotiations-in-history-charting-progress-tisa-10296061.html?origin=internalSearch
<CrazyLemon> jelly http://www.delo.si/gospodarstvo/podjetja/simobilov-lastnik-za-30-milijonov-evrov-kupuje-amis.html
<tonil> alo čkepi,putujem tako da sam vas dosao pozdraviti,posebno tebe rut hm autotab doesn't work,he isn't here...cujemo se i vidimo se do ponedjeljka ionako su svi kanali vise manje umrtvljeni
#ubuntu-hr 2015-06-07
<markosejic> d jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDmCIT73Hgk
<datase> YouTube: Piero Umiliani - Mah Na Mah Na - 45rpm Novelty Favorite! 1968 - 0:02:25 - 55644 views - 313 likes / 4 dislikes
<markosejic> d vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2016-06-06
<ivoks> http://kayak.hr/holiday/one-week-tour/
<ivoks> navali narode, poseban popust za sve ture unutar sljedecih 30 dana!
<ivoks> samo 5000kn! ;)
<Mmike> ne svidja mi se kaj chrome ima sivi window title bar
<obrut> cemu, imam svoj kajak i dzabe je :P
<obrut> ne mogu se jos odlucit koji otok obici ovo ljeto
<Mmike> obrut: Hvar, koji drugi! :D
<obrut> na njemu sam bio vec 100 puta :)
<obrut> nego, jel bolje kod nas kupit funte ili uzet eure i tamo kupit funte ?
<ivoks> vrijeme koje si potrosio na razmisljanje o tome
<ivoks> kada se prenese u novac, vece je vrijednosti od onoga sto bi eventualno ustedio na ovaj ili onaj nacin
<Mmike> obrut: ovo prvo
<Mmike> al' k'o sto veli ivoks, zarada ti je minimalna
<Mmike> cak i da s kunama dodjes tamo i pretvoris ih u funte nesh puno popusit
<ivoks> ja dignem lovu na bankomatu
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> osim sto ne radi na svima :)
<Mmike> maestro od zabe, jel
<ivoks> cak sam jednom zavrsio na dodatnoj provjeri u americi kada sam im rekao da nemam niti jedan dolar sa sobom
<ivoks> Mmike: ja imam mastercard debitnu
<ivoks> radi svuda
<ivoks> iako, to ne koristim vise
<ivoks> dizem lovu s kreditne kartice
<ivoks> ne turam vise debitnu bilo gdje; to koristim samo u HR
<ivoks> a i tu cu poceti izbjegavati
<Mmike> ja imam mastercard debitnu od firme
<Mmike> al' nemrem na to pit bas :)
<ivoks> ja pijem na kreditnu od obrta :)
<Mmike> kad si ti obrtnik :)
<Mmike> teoretski bi mogao i ja na firmu i poslije to prikazat k'o dizanje dobiti i platit jos poreza na to sve
<ivoks> zanimljivo je kako su svi ovom oreskovicu spocitavali da nije politicar
<ivoks> a lik mozda uspije iz vlade maknuti predsjednike stranka koje su osnovale vladu
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> ak to nije politika na vrhuncu, onda ne znam sto je
<ivoks> Mmike: platio bi porez kao i da jesi to dignuo kao dobit
<ivoks> u cem je problem?
<Mmike> u tome kaj to nesmijes radit
<ivoks> meni je knjigovodja rekao da se to smije
<ivoks> isplatiti dobit
<Mmike> da, al' nemres ti isplacivat dobit tak sam kak hoces
<Mmike> moras donjet odluku o isplati dobiti
<Mmike> ovo ono
<Mmike> kenj ser
<ivoks> naravno, moras donijeti odluku
<Mmike> na kraju ispadne isto, platis porez i sve
<ivoks> ali ako drzava moze ubirati porez na dobit koju jos nisam ostvario, onda valjda ja mogu i konzumirati tu dobit, na koju placam porez, prije nego sam ju ostvario :)
<Mmike> i onda porezna male firme ne zajebava oko toga, pogotovo ak firma ima jednog zaposlenog koji je jos i 100%tni vlasnik
<Mmike> pa, nesmijes
<Mmike> zakon o trgovackim drustvima ti to neda
<Mmike> ti, kao direktor firme, moras raditi sve da firmi povecas dobit
<Mmike> i ak dignes paru da bi isao pit - time si ostetio firmu
<ivoks> nisam, ako je to dobit
<ivoks> jesam li smanjio dobit?
<ivoks> nisam
<ivoks> dobit je ostala ista
<Mmike> pa, jesi, jer si dizao paru za nestso sto nije za firmu
<ivoks> samo je isplacena 1.12., a ne 1.1.
<ivoks> nema to veze
<Mmike> a ima, i te kako
<ivoks> ako sam ja 100% vlasnik
<ivoks> onda je to moje i ovako i onako
<Mmike> samo kaj te nitko ne pita za to ak si mala firma
<Mmike> nije tvoje
<Mmike> firmino je
<ivoks> je, ako isplacujem to kao dobit
<Mmike> firma nije tvoj bankomat
<jelly> Mmike: kak nije za firmu, dizanje zadovoljstva zaposlenika
<Mmike> da, na kraju ispadne isto
<Mmike> platis sve, nisi duzan, drzava namirena
<ivoks> pa no
<Mmike> da imas firmu sa 50 zaposlenih i da tak dignes paru, najebao bi
<ivoks> ne govorimo o prevari ili nesto
<Mmike> iako si 100%tni vlasnik, jedini direktor, ovo ono
<ivoks> ja imam firmu u kojoj imam 50%
<Mmike> kol'ko zaposlenih ima firma?
<ivoks> i bez beda dignem lovu i potrosim na nesto
<Mmike> naravno da bez beda dignes
<ivoks> ako je potroseno za firmu, uzmem r1
<Mmike> al' ak ti dodje porezni nadzor, mosh imat bedove
<ivoks> ako nije, racuna se kao pozajmica
<Mmike> kad vratis pozajmicu? :)
<Mmike> ili ju pretocis u dobit, na kraju? :)
<ivoks> kada mi firma isplati dobit
<Mmike> da, to se ne smije :)
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> smije se
<Mmike> al' te isto porezna moze jebavat oko toga
<ivoks> kaj se ne bi smjelo
<ivoks> firma isplati dobit
<ivoks> dignem lovu
<Mmike> joj, ivoks :)
<ivoks> odem u banku i vratim pozajmicu
<Mmike> daj promjeni knjjigovodju
<Mmike> i procitaj zakon o trgovackim drustvima :)
<Mmike> firma nije tvoj bankomat
<Mmike> da mosh dizat paru kak ti se sprdne ;)
<ivoks> naravno da nije
<ivoks> nisam to ni rekao
<ivoks> rekao sam da mogu dignut
<ivoks> i mogu vratiti
<Mmike> veli,m porezna to ignorira, ak imas imas jednog zaposlenog
<Mmike> i ak uredno podmirujes sve
<ivoks> a ne da dignem kak mi se sprdne
<Mmike> al' ak vas ima hrpa, onda to nesmijes radit
<Mmike> cak i ako si jedini 'vlasnik'
<Mmike> obrut: eto - jesmo ti sve objasnili sad? :D
<obrut> vidim ja, tu ce netko u zatvoru zavrsit :)
<Mmike> meh :(
<Mmike> ima lik neki koji hoce da mu prtljam postrgres
<Mmike> rekao sam mu da vise necu raditi s njim jer reasons
<Mmike> i sad lik inzistira
<Mmike> i sad posaljem ponudu na 1200 kuna sat, 10 sati, i lik prihvati
<Mmike> i sad, kaj
<Mmike> jel' opce smijem ja tak debiloidno odrediti cijenu?
<Mmike> to je k'o da dodjem mehanicaru da mi zamijeni ulje i naplati mi to 5000 kuna - tj, kaze mi da to kosta 5k kuna jer on ima magicne ruke
<Mmike> i ja pristanem
<Mmike> jel' to prevara?
<ivoks> ne znam zasto bi to bila prevara
<obrut> ne bi smjela biti, ali moze smrdit na pranje love :)
<ivoks> dao si ponudu
<ivoks> lik je prihvatio
<ivoks> kaj
<ivoks> pa nisi rekao X, a napravio Y
<Mmike> obrut: good point
<Mmike> bed je kaj sad to moram napravit :)
<ivoks> ne moras
<Mmike>  7022 mario     20   0 30.350g 0.028t  36892 R 100.3 90.4  31:39.31 python      
<ivoks> jel bila obvezujuca ponuda?
<Mmike> ojojoj :)
<Mmike> ivoks: zakon o obveznim odnosima - svaka je ponuda obvezujuca
<Mmike> dok ne istekne, jel
<ivoks> da, tocno
<ivoks> tja
<Mmike> pise na ponudi - valjano do neki-datum
<ivoks> pa napises vrijedi do danas
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> o svasta
<ivoks> Ubuntu not complied
<ivoks> with Ubuntu security
<ivoks> best practices
<ivoks> configuration
<Mmike> virt-manager poludio
<ivoks> idem na plazu
<Mmike> kak virshu rec da stopa virtualku
<Mmike> 'stop' ne postoji
<Mmike> undefine je da ju obrise
<Mmike> DESTROY
<Mmike> nabijem ih
<Mmike> nikak to zapamtit
<dodobas> J8
<ivoks> G6
<jelly> D6+
<dodobas> fun ... NMI watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#2 stuck for 23s!
<dodobas> rcu_sched kthread starved for 102490249 jiffies! g13378 c13377 f0x2 s3 ->state=0x0
<dodobas> sto bi to moglo biti, memorija ?
<Mmike> zakon o vlasnistvu, Clanak 10, tocka1: "Osoba koja ima fakticnu vlast glede neke stvari, njen je posjednik"
<Mmike> sto to znaci? Tj, sto je 'fakticna vlast'?
<Mmike> ono, imam u ruci, to je cinjenica, pa je to 'fakticna vlast'?
<Mmike> jelly: ti bi mogao znat - hocu instalirati paket bla, verzije 1.2.3, iako u -updates repojima imam 1.2.5
<Mmike> sad, bla dependa na hrpu bla-* paketa
<Mmike> ako kazem: apt-get install bla=1.2.3, onda mi bla bude 1.2.3, al' svi ostali mi budu 1.2.5
<Mmike> jel' ima nacina da nekak jednostavno svim paketima velim da budu 1.2.3, bez da ih poimence svakog navodim iza 
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> jelly: ignore, nema smisla to kaj sam pitao :D
<jelly> ok
<ivoks> "Ostajemo u istoj formi i istom izgledu tablice, ne dolazi u obzir da to sad mijenjamo. Dovoljno smo ljudima zakomplicirali život, ne moramo još i registarskim tablicama", rekao je za Index ministar Orepić.
<ivoks> Otkrio nam je i da će sve registarske tablice pojeftiniti. Najjeftinije, standardne tablice tako više neće koštati 76 kuna, nego 65 kuna, odnosno 11 kuna manje, a unaprijed zadane brojčane i slovne oznake pojeftinit će čak 100 kuna pa će tako koštati 278, umjesto dosadašnjih 378 kuna.
<Mmike> kad ce izbori?
<Mmike> moji favoriti - zivi zid
<Mmike> pa da vidimo kak ce sdp/hdz kad im svinjcic donese 10ak mandata :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ne budi lud
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: u Živom zidu je raskol veći nego trenutno u HDZu
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: nisam lud. ne dam glas SDP/HDZu
<Mmike> isti su
 * obrut će da glasa za HDZ... ipak je Karamarko vrsni Web developer, a zna i SQL
<hbogner> obrut, opet ti buniku konzumirao
<obrut> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-0/s526x395/13335892_1634003583587776_656214762485507523_n.jpg?oh=a30383fdd98c931e9ee178712741d954&oe=57D82CCD
<obrut> po mojoj firmi se vec bruji od prije rucka :)
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> obrut, jel ga netko iz vase firme vec vrbovao?
<obrut> nije, fali mu java ee :)
<ivoks> pa gle
<ivoks> tomislavkaramarko.com
<ivoks> tocnije .hr
<ivoks> http://www.tomislavkaramarko.hr/
<ivoks> ocito se kuzi u web
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> logo od 1.640px × 350px
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> u jeb...
<ivoks> http://tomislavkaramarko.hr/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/
<ivoks> nije blokirano indeksiranje
<dodobas> ugledao se on na Obamu ... sigurno ima i GitHub account :)
<ivoks> http://tomislavkaramarko.hr/license.txt
<ivoks> http://tomislavkaramarko.hr/readme.html
<ivoks> a i to sad znamo..
<obrut> a znaju i tajne sluzbe :)
<obrut> IP adresa ti je snimljena, uskoro ces na razgovor, a kad jos vide da trosis pare od obrta kako ne bi smio, djenja
<ivoks> nahebo sam
<ivoks> sto se mene tice, to su bili moji gosti, oni su iz amerika
<ivoks> mozda su cia
<jelly> Mmike: treba opet za most, da ima ne bude jasno zasto su dobili glasove :>
<ivoks> pa nije most los
<Mmike> hihihi :)
<ivoks> mislim, sto su lose napravili?
<Mmike> ahaha
<Mmike> seks rekao da karamarko mora otici
<jelly> s/lose //;
<Mmike> znaci, oso je :)
<ivoks> jelly: pa, imali su par inicijativa
<ivoks> koje nisu prosle u saboru
<ivoks> zbog hdza
<ivoks> htjeli su reformirati ustroj policije
<ivoks> denied
<ivoks> htjeli su reformirati ustroj drzave
<ivoks> denied
<ivoks> s kim god most koalirao, hdzom ili sdpom
<ivoks> imati ce isti problem
<obrut> jel im hdz DROP-ao ili REJECT-ao zahtjeve ? :)
<ivoks> rejectao
<ivoks> mislim da zato sad i imamo ovo
<jelly> ma hdz i sdp su dropali pamet
<ivoks> odavno
<jelly> bar je sad jasno da im je stranka bitnija od zemlje
<jelly> oboma
<ivoks> odakle je ovaj zdravko maric, ministar financija?
<obrut> vecinu politicara zemlja ne jebe ni 5%
<ivoks> aha, on je dosao iz agrokora
<ivoks> 2011. godine odbio je ponudu Slavka Linića da ostane na mjestu tajnika u ministarstvu financija, te odlazi u privatni sektor, gdje u koncernu Agrokor postaje izvršni direktor za strategiju i tržište kapitala.
<ivoks> ja zbilja mislim da je prava steta sto nema politicke snage iza ove vlade
<Mmike> e, a kaj brijete
<Mmike> MIRKA!
<Mmike> da vladu skroje MOST i Zivi Zid?
<ivoks> ma kakav zivi zid
<ivoks> oni su neozbiljni
<ivoks> pernar covjece, PERNAR!
<ivoks> raadje bi pervanu dao vlast
<ivoks> govorimo o stranici u kojoj je bila sladjana petrusic
<ivoks> halo :)
<obrut> ma ne samo pernar, to je ekipa koja (isto) nist nije radila u zivotu nego samo laju u prazno... kitu se ne kuze u nist... i to je problem, fakat ne vidim u ovoj drzavi nikog tko bi mogo vodit drzavu osim ako ima se nesto u glavi ne poseremeti
<Mmike> ivoks: naravno da su neozbiljni, that's the idea :)
<ivoks> " Ona je osoba s estrade, ako se sutra gola skine i pokaže sise u kamere to ne znači da je to stav naše stranke, niti se mi namjeravamo od toga ograđivati."
<ivoks> veli pernar za svoju curu
<Hrki> pa kaj fali hdz-u? :D
<Hrki> rekli ste da gorih od sdpa nema
<ivoks> pamet
<ivoks> sdpu fali pamet
<Hrki> pa kaj govorim cijelo vrijeme :D
<Mmike> ivoks: jel' mogu kak enlistat masinu u MAAS bez da se ona boota s imidza od maas servera? 
<ivoks> hdzu fali ljubavi prema domovini
<Hrki> ne, pamet fali glasacima
<ivoks> Mmike: naravno
<Mmike> kak?
<Hrki> pa i ja bi prodavao foru o domoljublju i crkvi da debili glasaju za to
<Mmike> nemam 'add machine' nigdje, pa da na ruke sve unesem
<mirka> Mmike hellouuuu! eto mene natrag u bunkerčiću. :D
<obrut> Hrki: meni fali definitivno... nemam pojma za koga bi glaso
<Mmike> mirka: lol :) procitao sam 'nazad u badicicu', reko, kae sad ovo :D :D
<Hrki> iskoristis nedelju za gazenje, korisnije je
<obrut> Mmike: cujes ono sto zelis :P
<Hrki> jedino tko je kriv su tupavi glasaci, nitko drugi :)
<ivoks> http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/nodes.html#manually-add-nodes
<Mmike> yup, tezak tjedan iza mene, priznam
<Hrki> prije bi glaso za šešelja nego karamarka...
<ivoks> mozes i kroz cli
<mirka> Mmike :'D baš lol
<obrut> Seselj je legenda, ak nist drugo, barem je zabavan :)
<Mmike> ivoks: konj sam, thnx
<Hrki> tocno to :)
<Mmike> veliki crveni gumb, pise 'ADD NODE'
<Hrki> ovaj nit je zabvan, nit lep nit pametan
<Hrki> znaci klasican coban :)
<Mmike> obrut: meni seselj nije zabavan
<obrut> Hrki: kak nije pametan, covjek se kuzi u web development i SQL :)
<Mmike> k'o sto mi nit mamic nije zabavan
<Mmike> to je isti tip seljacine
<obrut> uff, daleko su Seselj i Mamic
<Hrki> gle, dok ne ukinu hdz i opcenito dok ljudi glasaju za takve debilcine nema pomoci
<Hrki> da se razmemo sdp je isto kita, ali ovi daj molim vas... :D
<ivoks> Mmike: kaj ti imas r15 kotace?
<Mmike> yup
<ivoks> pa mirka ima vece kotace od tebe
<Mmike> pa kad je mirka velika :)
<Mmike> mogu imati i r16, al' ne vidim svrhu, osim kaj bi auto vise trosio
<Mmike> i 205 gumu
<ivoks> koliko je stara ta mazda?
<Mmike> 9 godina
<Mmike> ili 8, tak nekak
<Mmike> mislim da je to genracija 2005
<ivoks> moj 12 godina stari mondeo ima r17
<Mmike> ona prva serija
<Mmike> i to je relevantno - kako? :)
<ivoks> bragging rights
<ivoks> ;)
<Mmike> tvoj 12 godina stari mondeo ima prevelik kotac jer inzinjeri nisu napravili kvalitetan auto pa su morali nadoknadjivat na vecim kotacima :)
<ivoks> to ne objasnjava tanje gume
<ivoks> 205/50
<ivoks> http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre/Dunlop/SportMaxx-RT-2.htm/price/205-50-17
<ivoks> zvjerka
<ivoks> uuuu
<ivoks> samarcina HDZ-u i Karamarku
<ivoks> europski pucani podrzali oreskovica
<ivoks> HDZ ce nestat u roku mjesec dana ako se ne rijese karamarka
<ivoks> 30. lipnja, u Splitu se održava skup europskih pučana na koji su pozvali premijera Oreškovića
<ivoks> masala
<ivoks> samarcina i pol.
<ivoks> pazi kad oreskovic preuzme HDZ :)
<Mmike> taj karamarkovic je bas - tonto :)
<obrut> bolje bi mu bilo da se ostavi politike i ode u web development
<obrut> nek nauci angular i mozda dobi projekt kod nas :)
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> reklama za hyundai
<ivoks> jeste vidli?
<ivoks> ima i nasih
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB1HoeJvJpM
<datase> YouTube: Hyundai GO! Edition - 0:00:31 - 459213 views - 49 likes / 7 dislikes
<Mmike> ivoks: al', kad dodam node na ruke, ostane u 'commisionig' stateu
<Mmike> upali se, i tu stoji
<Mmike> sto je logicno
<Mmike> znaci da to ne radi, tj, mora mu neki DHCP dat IP adresu i rec 'od tam se butaj'
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> ne mozes node ubaciti u 'ready' state
<ivoks> pitao si kako enlistat rucno
<ivoks> commissioning i dalje moras obaviti
<ivoks> a ovo:
<ivoks> 15:05 < Mmike> znaci da to ne radi, tj, mora mu neki DHCP dat IP adresu i rec 'od tam se butaj'
<ivoks> ni ne razumijem
<ivoks> pa maas je dhcp
<ivoks> shit
<Mmike> da, a commisioning mogu obaviti jedino tako da se stroj odnekud zbuta
<ivoks> Mmike: navikao sam se na gmail odmah
<ivoks> unsubscribao se s hrpe gluposti i voila
<ivoks> Mmike: pa maas radi commissioning
<ivoks> ne kuzim te
<Mmike> tj, ak oimam svoj DHCP server moram njemu rec da se zboota sa maas servera
<ivoks> s maasa se buta
<ivoks> pa jasno
<Mmike> (ak ne zleim koristit maasov dhcp)
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> ivoks: pa, kul onda (gmail) - velim, meni je show stopper sto nemrem filtrirat mailove kak hocu - 101 launchpad email nemrem samo u 'launchpad' folder trpati
<Mmike> a da ne pricam o salesforce mejlovima
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ykQvQdS14A
<datase> YouTube: Magazin - Sve bi seke ljubile mornare spot - 0:02:53 - 3493943 views - 4304 likes / 165 dislikes
<jelly> Mmike: a kaj bi ti, sieve
<jelly> exchange server ruleove? :-)
<Mmike> jelly: sieve works fine for me
<obrut> "obozavam" debugiranje multithreaded aplikacija
<Mmike> obrut: mislis: obozavam aplikacija multithreaded debugiranje
<obrut> Mmike: e to to :)
<Mmike> obrut: ili samo: obozavam aplikacija aplikacija aplikacija aplikacija aplikacija aplikacija aplikacija aplikacija aplikacija aplikacija aplikacija aplikacija aplikacija aplikacija aplikacija aplikacija aplikacija aplikacija aplikacija aplikacija aplikacija aplikacija aplikacija aplikacija aplikacija aplikacija aplikacija aplikacija aplikacija aplikacija
<obrut> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.StackOverflowError
<Mmike> jos malo pa ces imati java.lang.ServerFaultError :)
<ivoks> ajme
<ivoks> rtl vijesti
<ivoks> bio reiner
<ivoks> pa taj covjek ne zna odijelo obuci
<obrut> kak se oblaci odijelo ?
<ivoks> predugo mu je
<ivoks> ono, prek sake mu ide
<ivoks> pa pobogu, to je predsjednik sabora
<obrut> pa onda ima krivu velicinu, a ne da ne zna obuci
<ivoks> krivu velicinu, krivu boju
<obrut> bilo bi mu bolje da je u kratkoj majici
<ivoks> hahahaha petrov
<ivoks> "cuo sam da se g. Karamarko trudi prebrojati do 76, pa bi mu ja dao malo kreativnog mira za to"
<obrut> muka mi je kad vidim ekipu koja se fura na odijela, a izgledaju ko klauni
<ivoks> slazem se
<obrut> zato ja fino kratke hlace i kratku majicu, jedino je bed kad direktorica prolazi, moram se podvuc pod stol :)
<obrut> ne voli kad ekipa pokazuje dlakave noge :)
<ivoks> cuj ovu komediju
<ivoks> prvo sudjenje 'da, suce, kriv sam'
<hbogner_> obrut, obrij noge :P
<ivoks> sad moraju ponoviti sudenje
<ivoks> 'ne, suce, nisam kriv'
<ivoks> i odvjetnik veli 'a onda je mislio da je to krivicno djelo, sad zna da nije'
<ivoks> koja komedija
<obrut> to nije komedija
<ivoks> a znam
<jelly> obrut: PM?
<obrut> salji :)
<obrut> aham vidim da jesi :)
<jelly> 5#@% nesposobne ljude koji 4 mjeseca forwardaju mejlove za sloziti jedan dns zapis i port forward 
<jelly> skužio i zašto ne mogu do jelovnika, potrgali su AD autentikaciju za nas na intranet07
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> naoblacilo se, grmi, sijeva
<ivoks> ajde da prodje, da odem plivat
<obrut> ne znam kak je drugdje, al ovdje kod ekonomije roka ko ludo
<jelly> ugh, pokisnut cu do doma
<jelly> di je ona karta munjara
<jelly> uh, tuča
<ivoks> ovdje je jos sunce
<ivoks> ali prema obali je mrak
<ivoks> i sad... ne znam hoce li ili nece
<ivoks> mozda nece
<ivoks> zajebo sam se... trebao sam ici plivati ujutro
<jelly> sad se baš spustilo
<jelly> nema nego sačekat u ofisu da se smiri
<jelly> http://en.blitzortung.org/live_lightning_maps.php?map=14 ha
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> vidis ih
<ivoks> kod murtera :D
<ivoks> dakle, to kao da ide prema sjeveru
<ivoks> pa... veli nedavno ispred plaze lupilo
<ivoks> onda nis od plivanja za sad :)
<jelly> mrš :->
<jelly> da sam htio plivati mogao sam izać iz ofisa prije 10 minuta :-)
<ivoks> moglo bi ovo proci kroz 15ak minuta
<ivoks> odlazi to gore \o/
<Mmike> http://giphy.com/gifs/l3Ucf6XaDXCGKIiHe
<ivoks> pa kak je usla
<Mmike> ta drzava je zemlja apsurda
<SilverSpace> pih vece
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes tu :)
<SilverSpace> dobrih fora ima ovaj muzej iluzija u zadru 
<SilverSpace> uhitile francuskog državljanina sa 125 kilograma eksploziva trinitrotoluena (TNT-a)
<SilverSpace> uh
<jelly> nije imao para za plastiku
<Mmike> SilverSpace, yo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kul :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, i, kaj ces rec, da ti posalju opet? jel' ih mosh trazit da ti posalju neki tracking number po kojem se to moze pratiti i kod nas
<Mmike> ja brijem da to netko kod nas na carini - krade
<SilverSpace> Mmike: a gle nije doslo ni chaky 
<SilverSpace> odoh nesto u kljun baciti
<obrut> Mmike: ti si nedavno bio u Londonu, gdje pojest nesto fino vegeterijansko ? :)
<obrut> hihi
<Mmike> cudna neka sala, obrut 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> obrut, nije bas lako opisati koliko je london ogroman :)
<obrut> ma znam
<Mmike> ja obicno obitavam u mikro-dijelu zvanom Southwark
<Mmike> (cita se: sadrk!)
<Mmike> tamo ima, tj, malo prema 'london bridgeu' (to nije Tower Bridge), nesh kaj se zove burough market
<Mmike> i tam imas cuda za jest
<Mmike> i vegeterijanskih i svakojakih
<Mmike> i fino je
<Mmike> jedino je preskupo jer je to kakti trznica za turiste
<Mmike> pa se onda malo preseravaju s cijenama
<Mmike> a od restaca i to, nemam pojma
<Mmike> imas byrons hamburgere, to je lanac burgera restorana i fakat su jako dobri
<Mmike> valjda imaju i veggie burger, nemamp ojma :D
<obrut> brijem da cu se zavuc u neku rupu kod kineza ili turcina
<Mmike> ima dobrih kineza i turcina
<Mmike> i vijetnamaca
<Mmike> i korejaca
<Mmike> i cega oces, al' doslovno, cega oces
<Mmike> jedino nemoj traziti autohtonu englesku hranu
<Mmike> tog nema :)
<sillyslux> imali jos deep pan-a?
<sillyslux> uhh 2/4 Permanently closed
<jelly> po nekoj logici neki indijski bi trebao imat vege izbora, mozda i pakistanski
<SilverSpace> eh sad se vratih
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel spavas :)
<Mmike> ma jok
<Mmike> debugiram
<obrut> demit, moro bi i ja nastavit s debugiranjem, a ne da mi se ...
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> proslo je 10
<Mmike> vrijeme je za cips i pivo
<Mmike> al' me nesh zeludac gnjavi
<SilverSpace> eh kad pijes i jedes nezdravu hraanu  :)
<SilverSpace> ja skinuo 10kg 
<SilverSpace> u dva i pol mjeseca
<obrut> ja prvo skinem 3 kile u dva tjedna tak da skoro nist ne radim, a onda dobim kilu u tjednu kad odvalim 400 km na biciklu
<SilverSpace> obrut: misica :)
<SilverSpace> liku
<SilverSpace> kilu
<obrut> moguce i to ozbirom da se stislo s treninzima :P al sta ce mi faking misici, samo smetaju :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> https://soundcloud.com/kristian-dolecki/cheer-up-song
<jelly> #onokad se storage kontroler srusi, a vendor veli "kod nas pise da vise nemate support za taj serial number"
<Mmike> not-invented-here :)
<SilverSpace> kak se zove ona aplikacija za editiranje mp3 
<SilverSpace> tj svakojake muzike
<SilverSpace> seci pili rezi 
<SilverSpace> audacity ?
<Mmike> yaml
<Mmike> usrano govno
<SilverSpace> odoh spat
<SilverSpace> LN
<SilverSpace> Mmike: thx
<Mmike> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Mmike>   libjs-angularjs python-oauthlib
<Mmike> obrut, i kod nas angular :)
<Mmike> nisam nit znao da je novi maas presao na to
<obrut> jebiga, kad je to sad "in" :P
#ubuntu-hr 2016-06-07
<ivoks> jutro
<Mmike> Dobry den!
<ivoks> http://ageac.org/en/multimedia/scientist-says-he-found-definitive-proof-that-god-exists-2/
<Mmike> Yakse mate
<ivoks> i to Michio Kaku, ni manje ni vise
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> nema nacina da se to dokaze :)
<ivoks> jesi procitao?
<ivoks> on ne tvrdi da je nasao boga
<Mmike> https://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3%B6delovi_teoremi_nepotpunosti
<ivoks> vec da ne postoji slucajnost i da je cijeli svemir djelo neke inteligencije
<Mmike> moguce
<Mmike> al' o tome se moze samo nagadjati
<Mmike> nema nacina da se to dokaze
<ivoks> pa procitaj, jebote
<Mmike> pa budem
<Mmike> sam ti velim :)
<ivoks> covjek je matematicki dokazao
<ivoks> pokusima cak :D
<Mmike> matematicki pokusi :)
<ivoks> serem... teorijom
<ivoks> After conducting the tests, Kaku came to the conclusion that we live in a “Matrix”.
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> kenjser
<Mmike> ne pise nista
<Mmike> cak nit ovo kaj on isprica ne znaci puno vise
<Mmike> iako ima puno vise smisla nego taj tekst
<Mmike> zanimljivo u svakom slucaju
<Mmike> odnosno, to ide u smjeru da - zivimo u simulaciji
<Mmike> a onaj tko je napravio simulaciju bi onda mogao biti bog
<Mmike> tj, je bog
<Mmike> samo sto nema bijelu bradu niti ima veze s isusom kristom :D
<Mmike> s tim na umu: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNxDj-i-yi8
<datase> YouTube: Yugoton, Vlado Divljan - Malcziki - 0:03:34 - 335864 views - 1568 likes / 19 dislikes
 * BotaniCar ceka da se Bo(n)g predstavi s "ja sam Isus" , i da na miru umre onda :) 
<Mmike> meni je i dalje odlican onaj intervju sa
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> oso mozak
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-d4otHE-YI
<datase> YouTube: Stephen Fry Annihilates God - 0:06:52 - 918131 views - 15910 likes / 1859 dislikes
<Mmike> meh, to je sam dio, neki cvikeras poslije pocne srat nesto
<Mmike> ugl, stephen fry veli na kraju 'ako taj bog zaista i postoji, taj, psihopat, idijot... ja ODBIJAM vjerovati u njega, necu, ne zelim znati da postoji, nek se nosi u pizdu mater' :)
<BotaniCar> Pa, ako je takav kakav je u knjigama opisan, nek' si ga zadrze.
<dodobas> A2
<hbogner> dodobas, kaj ti znace te alfanumericke oznake svaki dan?
<dodobas> random letter + number
<vileni> to pejsta bitcoine malo po malo
<jelly> BotaniCar: zadnji put kad je dosao i predstavio se stavili su ga na kriz... nakon toga, oprez je majka mudrosti
<hbogner> ahaa, random, mislio sam da ti nesto znaci
<ivoks> tko bi rekao
<ivoks> porijekla imena drzava u SADu
<ivoks> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/af/US_State_Name_Etymologies4.png
<ivoks> "Mi ne želimo biti pajaci u ovoj lošoj priči."
<ivoks> pa vi jedini i jeste klauni
<jelly> one mississippi two mississippi
 * Mmike je zadnja 2 puta tankao na Petrolu
<Mmike> (imaju neke zgodne kofercice, tj, bar sam mislio da imaju)
<Mmike> i cini mi se da auto fakat manje trosi
<Mmike> doduse, skuplji je benzin, pa se evens-out
<jelly> al je sretniji jer si ga nahranio finijom papicom
<ivoks> pa di si do sad tocio?
<ivoks> ja tocim iskljucivo na croduxu
<Mmike> ivoks: tifon, stara navika dok jos nisu bili ina-i
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> znam da ce ovo zvucati subjektivno, al' nije
<Mmike> znaci, tocim tifon
<Mmike> i onda natocim inu jer sam negdje di nema tifona
<Mmike> i u leru se auto trese, onak, bas osjetim da se motor znatnije trese
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj nisi ti na OMVu trosio prije?
<Mmike> erm, tocio?
<vileni> omv = crodux
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> da
<ivoks> prije sam tocio na tifonu
<ivoks> al vec jedno 2-3 godine tamo ne tocim
<ivoks> mozda i vise
<ivoks> na INAu ne idem jos od proslog auta kojeg sam vozio
<Mmike> kaj ne kupuje crodux isto od ine?
<Mmike> ja, ka dsam na otoku, nemam izbora
<Mmike> jedino ina 
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> i ja sam na otoku :)
<Mmike> petrol kupuje od nekih talijana
<ivoks> al kad natocim na autoputu, ne moram na crpku sljedecih 2 tjedna
<ivoks> crodux kupuje od talijana i austrijanaca
<Mmike> bed s petrolom je sto ima valjda 3 pumpe koje su usput :)
<ivoks> tako je bilo i prije s tifonom
<ivoks> al onda ih je mol kupio
<ivoks> i ode sve u k.
<Mmike> e, a crodux ima neku nagradnu igru s metroom
<Mmike> ak das metro karticu dobijes neki popust i jos sudjelujes u izvlacenju
<Mmike> za neki drek
<Mmike> http://www.poslovni.hr/hrvatska/otkriveno-na-kojim-je-benzinskim-crpkama-gorivo-lose-kvalitete-motor-se-moze-ugasiti-286137
<ivoks> da, sjecam se toga
<ivoks> http://www.crodux-derivati.hr/akcija-oktan-rezultati-superanalize-informacije-i-izvjestaji/
<Mmike> sve to meni spansko selo
<Mmike> brijem da bi trebalo uzet na ruke benzin sa svake pumpe
<Mmike> i onda ga analizirat
<Mmike> samo, djaba, kad nemam pojma kako bih to napravoi : )
<ivoks> to bi drzava trebala napraviti umjesto tebe
<ivoks> drzavi bi trebao moci vjerovati
<Mmike> zamisli da drzava tak testira rdbmsove
<Mmike> pa svi bi samo oracle imali
<ivoks> al kad skuzis da je skupljanje uzoraka radila firma koja se time ne bavi, onda ne mozes drzavi vjerovat
<ivoks> to je kao da karamarko ide raditi web
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> zato ja ovak - tocim, mjerim, pa onda kao nesh zakljucujem :)
<Mmike> i osluskujem dal' mi se motor trese
<ivoks> mislim da je crodux i tuzio vrdoljaka zbog toga
<ivoks> ili je barem prijetio
<Mmike> u biti ima ona zgodna fora s ogledalom - stavim na motor ogledalce, uperim laser na njega i onda snimam s dugom ekspozicijom povrsinu na koju se laser reflektira
<Mmike> i sto je veca 'fleka' to se motor vise trese
<Mmike> idem se, da oprostite, snuzdit
<BotaniCar> Opet ce ti hlace biti pre velike kad zavrsis :)
<dodobas> ivoks: only cordux, yes ...
<dodobas> natocim na ini... jednom... u leru na semaforu... kao da ce se raspasti motor ... skace izmedju 300-500 obrtaja... 
<dodobas> ili slucajni test ... petrol - max 195 ... crodu max 205
<BotaniCar> &&/"#$! onokad zaboravis doublequotati nekaj destruktivno u skripti :) Ispalio sam si metak u nogu :)
<vileni> ja tocim bilogdje, i auto mi se trese ionako pa ne mogu zakljuciti koji je bolji
<BotaniCar> ++
<vileni> sad cu si kupiti nesto "bolje" pa cu paziti :)
<BotaniCar> ( PRVIH 4 DANA )
<jelly> Donat Mg
<jelly> neki ga piju zbog zatvora, meni je okus fin
<BotaniCar> Neki ga piju jer su trudni :) 
<jelly> jel
<BotaniCar> Neo, za kog sad glast, jebate 
<BotaniCar> opet imamo samo dva izbora :( 
<jelly> None of the Above
<BotaniCar> Nije mi krizanje listica opcija, dok god stranacka vojska i penzici glasaju, moram i ja 
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ja ga pijem ali nisam trudan :)
<SilverSpace> meni je i gemist s njime dobar
<BotaniCar> Bok Miro :) Ti si cudan :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ah cudan a tko danas nije :)
<BotaniCar> Cudni su ti kaj nisu cudni, da :) 
<jelly> za kog, za iste ko i prosli put
<SilverSpace> vileni: ovi ce mi poslat sluske ponovo 
<vileni> SilverSpace: ajd dobro, valjda ce doci ovaj put :)
<SilverSpace> rijesio sve sa njima i rekli su poslati
<SilverSpace> nadam se :)
<VjetarSaSunca> dodobas: svi kupuju gorivo od INE
<BotaniCar> Jebeno volim ovaj kanal, na svaku temu se nadje netko referentan :)
<ivoks> kaj ti imas jebeno volit kanale
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: pih! Stari smo :)
<ivoks> VjetarSaSunca: ne kupuju
<BotaniCar> kaj ti mne imas propitkivat kaj ja volim 
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: mislis upuceni :D
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: ne kupuju zadnih koliko ono, par godina otkad je liberaliziran zakon. Priča "jas' točjo na ini ito nev'lja" je stara desetljeće
<ivoks> VjetarSaSunca: tifon je uvijek bio OMVov preprodavac
<ivoks> VjetarSaSunca: dok ga MOL nije kupio
<ivoks> sta mislis zato je OMV prodao crpke Croduxu?
<ivoks> dakle, tifon postoji od devedesetih
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: da. dok ga MOL nije kupio. Ali pogledaj zakon i distribuciju derivata u HR
<VjetarSaSunca> sve je to iz iz istih rafinerija
<VjetarSaSunca> a to što (možda) Tifon dodaje aditive u gorivo, to je druga priča
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: ima neka priča u našim zakonima o distribuciji nafte i derivata. INA je dugo tu imala monopol kao i HEP na struju
<BotaniCar> I ovaj Oreskovic mi je sve simpaticniji :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: i ja volim pivski kanal 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: samo pušiš njegov PR
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: moze bit, trenutno pusim to kaj je dobio noz u bubreg, ali se svejedno bori. 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: uvijek gledaj širu sliku. Dovela ga je dijaspora i ovo je Karamarkov obračun s njima 
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: i kaj je tu lose ? Taj PR ne da pusim, nego piosudim i tebi upaljac
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: karatemarko je vec bivsi samo on to jos ne zna
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: šira slika, šira slika. Anglosaksonski interesi na Balkanu, Kolinda kao američka igračica i Milanović koji podržava Camerona
<ivoks> o joj...
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: opet pitam, i ? Rade za nas ono kaj nismo mogli sami. 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: nismo mogli sami?? Nismo mogli jer nismo od njih dobili dozvolu, kao i do sad.
<ivoks> kaj ti brijes i na chemtrails?
<VjetarSaSunca> LOL ivoks
<ivoks> za sranje i nesposobnost je uvijek netko drugi kriv
<ivoks> nikad sami
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: nisam upucen u razloge, ali nismo mogli sami. Nisam napisao nista krivo. Noga u guzicu je korak naprijed, svejedno mi je jel' cipela na njoj nasa ili .. Britansaka
<VjetarSaSunca> geopolitika i chemtrails su daleko u osnovim postavkama
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: još ćeš mi tvrditi da je Tuđman otac hrvatske samostalnosti kako vidim
<SilverSpace> dasta neko da je
<VjetarSaSunca> tumačenje događaja u našoj prćiji i "balkanskom loncu" postaje smislenije kad se pogleda šira slika
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: ajd ne yebi :p
<SilverSpace> samo zgodne trebice
<VjetarSaSunca> Tuđman je jednostavno bio odabran da to odradi
<SilverSpace> da je bilo po vanjskom utjecaju jos bi i danas bili yuga
<ivoks> karamarko ce unistiti hdz
<ivoks> kakav debil
<ivoks> veli on mamicu da ce se sve srediti
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: i Kučan i Tuđman su devedesetih trubili o konfederaciji država kao pomirbenom rješenju, samo Milošević i klika nisu marili za to
<ivoks> i op, sudjenje mamicu prebaceno u osijek
<ivoks> VjetarSaSunca: na 3 godine
<ivoks> konfederacija na 3 godine
<ivoks> a onda svatko svojim putem
<ivoks> samo kucan i tudjman su to htjeli
<ivoks> svi ostali su znali da bez slovenije i hrvatske nemaju nista
<VjetarSaSunca> pusti ti to "svako svojim putem", nakon 3 godine bi išla revizija.
<VjetarSaSunca> Da srbi  nisu bili toliko bahati i tražili previše, usred HR bi sad imali autonomnu pokrajinu SrAO. Čak je i Tuđman pristao na taj plan
<VjetarSaSunca> Tak da, sve u svemu, još je dobro ispalo da smo unutar AVNOJ-skih granica
<ivoks> pa naravno da je dobro ispalo
<ivoks> tudjman je sve dobro odigrao
<ivoks> i imao je narod koji je htio isto sto i on
<ivoks> za razliku od karamarka
<ivoks> milanovica
<ivoks> i ostalih probisvijeta
<ivoks> od tudjmana nismo imali drzavnika
<ivoks> u biti, imali smo samo dva u zadnjih 100 godina
<ivoks> tito i tudjman
<ivoks> ostali su sve mekusci
<VjetarSaSunca> Ha, Mesic nije za zanemariti samo tako, ipak je to stara skola.
<VjetarSaSunca> A i Karamarku su krenula kola nizbrdo kad je u Saboru ukinuo Mesićev ured #samokazem :)
<VjetarSaSunca> To sto su nakon Tuđmana svi kao "mekušci" je zbog promjene sustava iz polupredsjedničkog u čisti parlamentarni. Kolindu već nazivaju "Štrumpfeta s okosumo lignje"
<BotaniCar> devovi stavili tomcat, ali ne i logrotate :) Sad im se nesh sjebalo i baja ima log file od 26G za proucavanje :)
<Mmike> logrotate is overrated
<Mmike> BotaniCar: e, ona fora sa cheese, odlicna je!
<BotaniCar> Mmike: aj da sam nekom i pomogao uz svo ovo trolanje :)
<Mmike> http://www.express.hr/ekonomix/lijeni-ste-ali-i-inteligentni-ovih-je-sest-poslova-kao-stvoreno-za-vas-5400
<Mmike> idem u kinu
<Mmike> bit - stranac
<BotaniCar> Napokon objektivan opis programera :) Inteligentni ljenjivac koji se bas i ne ubije od posla :)
<ivoks> ajme milanovica
<ivoks> ima priliku razbiti hdz
<ivoks> a samo im radi u korist
<ivoks> hdz se tuce medjusobno
<BotaniCar> Da, opet je progovorio, a SDPu je islo tako lijepo dok se nije oglasio :D
<ivoks> bas je budala
<ivoks> sve sto treba je reci 'zabrinut sam, ovo nije dobro za hrvatsku'
<ivoks> ne 'mi cmo ovo ili ono'
<ivoks> samo treba kurit vatru
<ivoks> al ne... on zeli donositi odluke
<ivoks> glupan
<ivoks> http://barometar.vecernji.hr/analyses/sumrak-demokracije-sdp-spasava-karamarka/
<ivoks> pazi selfi
<ivoks> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-0/s480x480/13339635_1181851178512690_65668220792500661_n.jpg?oh=b2117ca5c16a1246d4a313827100ed21&oe=57C6FBCB
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/tresli-dekicu-ispao-vibrator-i-razbio-staklo-na-bmwu-parkiranom-u-zagrebackim-gajnicama/898098.aspx
<SilverSpace> :D
<vileni> kud na bmw, sta nije nekog opela
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://boredomfiles.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/devils-fingers-what-are-4.png
<SilverSpace> gljiva vrazji prsti
<vileni> e da, motoGP, vrhunska utrka
<ivoks> Mmike: muted jer ti je mikrofon koma
<ivoks> cujem sve osim tebe
<Mmike> nemam ti ja mikrofon
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> kad nadjes zaostake na disku
<ivoks> -rw------- 1 ivoks users 478 Tra  2  2003 .followup
<ivoks> Newsgroups: hr.comp.os.linux
<ivoks> References: <pan.2003.04.01.23.16.58.373663.2060@net4u.hr> <znn9iefk.fsf@croadria.com>
<ivoks> 8.8G	Maildir/
<ivoks> tar -cjf canonical.mail.tar.bz2 Maildir/
<ivoks> pas mater firefoxu
<ivoks> 3GB rama
<ivoks> teli se
<Mmike> ivoks, djelatnik ti i ja cemo u isti vrtic :D
<Mmike> deca nam, to jest! :)
<jelly> djeca su najbolji i najjeftiniji djelatnici
<VjetarSaSunca> Klima ! :D
<Mmike> rba opet 'popravljao' internet bankarstvo
<Mmike> sad vise ne rade izvaci :)
<Mmike> a u pregledu prometa ne vidim vise uplatitelja, za HRK racun
<Mmike> za USD racun uredno pise 'canonical' :)
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> zbog glupog driwera mi sad ne radi sweet home
<Mmike> http://m.tportal.hr/kultura/431358/Kristian-Novak-socno-uzvratio-svima-koji-bi-ga-potjerali-iz-lektire.html
<Mmike> dobar
#ubuntu-hr 2016-06-08
<hbogner> o/
<BotaniCar> jutro
<BotaniCar> kaj sad logrotatetu moram reci i korisnika za svaki log .. 
<Mmike> dobri
<Mmike> jutri
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kol'lko znam
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> nekak sam uspio maknut popis nickova iz xchatra
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ako log ima permissione za non-root korisnika ( bar je tak na centosu) onda u logrotate konfiguraciji moras dodati i "su" opciju inace ne napravi nikaj
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/66@raw
<BotaniCar> ( obrati paznju na prve dvije linije )
<Mmike> opasne :)
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> ja to nemam :)
<Mmike> ario@BUNTOR /etc/logrotate.d> grep su *
<Mmike> pm-utils:/var/log/pm-suspend.log /var/log/pm-powersave.log {
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR /etc/logrotate.d> 
<ivoks> kenny08: zalim te
<ivoks> 09:17 < Mmike> [18:14:09] ivoks, djelatnik ti i ja cemo u isti vrtic :D
<Mmike> :) srecom, nit jednom od nas to nije bitno :)
<Mmike> ili nesrecom, muahahahaha :D
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> salica kave bila trknuta 
<Mmike> i zalilo mi  - sve
<Mmike> linksys, dlink, tastaturu (u potpunosti, tipkam sad po wifi tastaturi za koju sam mislio da ne radi ali izgleda da su samo baterije bile u banani :D )
<Mmike> pa onda sata sharkoon drekec za diskove (koji i tak ne radi, govno smrdljivo)
<Mmike> pa novcanik
<Mmike> pa pecat od firme
<Mmike> pa pimpeke za krpanje guma
<Mmike> ma sve
<Mmike> :) imao sam generalno ciscenje stola jutros
<ivoks> osiguranje
<ivoks> procjena stete (radovi)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nemas ni jedan servis koji se vrti i logira kao non-root ? napravi jedan, isntaliraj tomcat kao user mrle i probaj napraviti logrotate unos
<Mmike> mislis da bi dobio paru neku da sam osigurao nered na radnom stolu? :)
<ivoks> Ukupno rad i materijal 227,37
<ivoks> PDV (25%) 56,84
<Mmike> BotaniCar, brijem da svi ovi logiraju kao non root
<Mmike> recimo, postgres
<ivoks> Ukupno sa PDV (kn) 284,22
<ivoks> 37+84, halo
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj postgres ne hendla interno rotaciju logova ? 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, ovo je na centosu 7 ziher tak, ne bi se drkao da nisam dobijao gresku
<Mmike> ne na debianu
<Mmike> stso je ultra-debilno
<Mmike> jer mosh izgubit logova
<Mmike> pa po defaultu gasis logrotate i kazes postgresu da rotira
<BotaniCar> ++
<Mmike>        su root root
<Mmike> BotaniCar, imas pravo
<BotaniCar> Steta :)
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/41
<BotaniCar> Lijepo od tebe kaj si pedantan, ali gdje je 2-liner poshalica na vrhu ? :D
<BotaniCar> huh, delaycompress ! 
<ivoks> http://zadar.ahautomobili.hr
<ivoks> vidi ti njih, drze audi
<ivoks> tja
<ivoks> cini se da cu ici na otok covjeka
<Mmike> nasao sam mjesto za gumatest ;D
<BotaniCar> DI ?!
<dodobas> I3
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: tu je neki nemisleni round imao posla :)
<VjetarSaSunca> recimo ispišeš pdv kao cijena*0,25
<VjetarSaSunca> a ukupnu cijenu kao gola*1,25
<vileni> Mmike: koje si odlucio kupiti?
<VjetarSaSunca> i eto razlike
<Mmike> vileni, brijem bluresponse, zato kaj je cijena kod nas i u sloveniji ista (30 kuna skuplja kod nas), plus, najtise su (za 1dB, al' sta sad :D)
<Mmike> moram samo vidjeti, slovenci vele da imam besplatnu montazu, a u vulkalu montazu placam
<Mmike> BotaniCar, tu kod metroa ima veliki parking koji je pretezno prazan
<BotaniCar> Parking carinskih terminala ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, https://www.google.com/maps/place/Jankomir+25,+10000,+Zagreb,+Croatia/@45.7989832,15.8761189,407m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m5!3m4!1s0x4765d17a04b7dc41:0x32daebf33f6033dc!8m2!3d45.7989832!4d15.8771813
<BotaniCar> Delal sam ta', kaj to nije puno kamiona uvijek ? 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> sad gledam streetview, i cini se da je :)
<Mmike> veli frend da me moze na pistu od ZTZa otfurat
<ivoks> https://www.amazon.de/Ubiquiti-Networks-1300Mbps-Outdoor-UAP-AC-PRO_5/dp/B016XYQWXU/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1465373301&sr=8-12&keywords=UniFi+AP+AC+Pro
<ivoks> nije los deal
<Mmike> hrvojem, ping
<ivoks> sjednica vlade
<ivoks> svi su tam
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> cini se da ce hdz odustati
<ivoks> i povuci karamarka
<ivoks> Ekonomski najpovoljnija ponuda bit će jedini kriterij za odabir ponude u postupku javne nabave.
<ivoks> ajde, nije vise cijena
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> zabrana dizanja kredita drzavnim firmama
<ivoks> ako se umjesto kredita moze dobiti poticaje iz EU
<BotaniCar> ivoks: jesi dobro ? Neveo si tri dobre ili ne-toliko-lose vijesti za redom, bez referenci :) 
<ivoks> dap sa, referencu
<ivoks> dao
<ivoks> sam
<ivoks> 10:26 < ivoks> sjednica vlade
<BotaniCar> pardon
 * BotaniCar skine sve svece devu s kojim se maila
<BotaniCar> Zakaj imam redmine, ako me frajer maila direktno s pitanjem kaj treba napraviti ? Istovremeno ima 4 predmeta u redminetu 
<SilverSpace> dobri deni 
<BotaniCar> dobro, dobri ! 
<BotaniCar> Mirek, teram malog u subotu u Bjelovar, mozda se napokon sve poslozi da te na pivce zovnem :) ! :) 
<SilverSpace> ubio se danas sa vitamni 
<SilverSpace> tresnje visnje ogrozd 
<BotaniCar> Opa ! 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jutros odem na vrt i ubijem se
<SilverSpace> i jos si uberem salatu 
<SilverSpace> a i mladog krumpira
<SilverSpace> sad jos samo fali janjetina :)
<BotaniCar> Pa, ako imas uvjete da ju ispeces, mozda bi se i tog naslo :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> znas da mi je ovaj vrt odmor za dusu 
<SilverSpace> malo rekreacije i mozak na pasu 
<SilverSpace> fakat ono predobro
<SilverSpace> i vise ne buljim u prokleti tv
<SilverSpace> majke ti mile da ovo sretnes u gradu ... https://goo.gl/PtiQpO
<BotaniCar> Ta rupa medju nogama .. :) 
<rut> pa ova crvena ima crnu rupu medu nogama ... pocela usisavat kratke hlacice .. nebi bilo pozeljno pored nje stajat
<BotaniCar> Vec leci ispod, shvacam :) 
<rut> tak je .. da usisa :)
<rut> fizika svoje sama napravi :)
<BotaniCar> "Brace Expansion" , prveo sam pol sata trazeci izraz :) 
<SilverSpace> koja zivina http://www.index.hr/ljubimci/clanak/pogledajte-prisla-mu-s-ledja-crna-pantera-prisuljala-se-muskarcu-i-/898169.aspx
<SilverSpace> takvu bi ja macu doma :)
<SilverSpace> Tetris je proslavio 32. rođendan
<SilverSpace> od kad to nisam odigrao 
<BotaniCar> Pred par dana sam nasao tetris za android , nisam stigao probati :( 
<hrvojem> Mmike: yo
<Mmike> hrvojem, e
<Mmike> hrvojem, daj, te mogu telefonom nazvat? :D
<hrvojem> ajd
<hbogner> BotaniCar, "Expansion Brothers" :D
<BotaniCar> Hahahaha ;)
<Mmike> cek cek
<Mmike> ova vlada je ukinula pecate?
<ivoks> Mmike: danas?
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/crna-kronika/vlak-kod-ploca-izletio-s-tracnica-ozlijedeno-troje-ljudi-prebaceni-u-splitsku-bolnicu/4413447/
<ivoks> ameee
<ivoks> to kod mojih
<ivoks> sabor prazan
<ivoks> razgovaraju o mirovinama
<ivoks> 5 SDPovca, 10ak ovih u sredini
<ivoks> a HDZovci nisu ni u kadru :)
<ivoks> 5 HDZovca
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, ne, nekad
<Mmike> ovih dana
<Mmike> ovi su danas prodali pol drzave opet :)
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> hdzovac replicira hdzovcu
<ivoks> u saboru
<ivoks> cini se da se svadjaju
<BotaniCar> Mmike: na kaj se pozivas, ovih 30 odluka danas ? Koja je bila o prodaji , cega ?
<Mmike> sume prenamjenili u golf terene
<Mmike> i takva sranja
<BotaniCar> Kaj ? 
<ivoks> ma izmislja
<BotaniCar> Siguran sam da ne izmislja nego prenosi necije poluinformacije, Cekaj, znamo ga, pokusat' ce se argumentirati :)
<Mmike> izgleda da su radnici kaj su radili postavljanje vodomjera namjerno zacementirali odvod od vesmasina
<Mmike> ili tak nesh
<BotaniCar> Ne, prirodni su kreteni, i meni su to napravili, a nisu imali veze s vodomjerima 
<Mmike> al' to je odvodna cijev
<Mmike> na koju je zasarafljena vesmasina
<Mmike> ono, sluzi za odvod vesmasina
<Mmike> i to je zastopano, kad gurnem prst unutra, tam je k'o neka veca kuglica - koja valjda dihta da meni ne curi kad nemam masinu spojenu a ovaj od gore pusti vodu
<Mmike> e, al' se ta kuglica nemre maknut opce kol'ko ima sranja gore
<Mmike> mozda je kamenac
<Mmike> sad sam bas stavio to u ocat, ak je suta ili cement, ocat nebi smio djelovati na to
<Mmike> krasno
<Mmike> openstack-charmers interna mailinglista se gasi i sve se prebacuje u javnu openstack-dev listu
<Mmike> koja ima trilijardu prometa dnevno
<Mmike> pa sad ti meni reci kak da ja to pratim u gmejlu
<Mmike> nikak
<BotaniCar> Ima tko kakvu funkcioanlnu kuharicu za postavljanje mediawiki-a na centos ili debian ?
<BotaniCar> ne funkcioanlnu kao moje tipkanje, nego za ozbach :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, juju deploy mediawiki && juju-deploy mysql && juju add-relation mediawiki mysql
<Mmike> :D
<BotaniCar> juju radi na centosu ?
<ivoks> radi
<Mmike> yup
<BotaniCar> Zgodnicko, idem citat'
<Mmike> aj
<Mmike> javi tu kak ti je proslo
<Mmike> bas sam si mislio, kenny08 
<Mmike> da bi bilo bas hercih da i mirka ima dete pa da i ono ide s nama u vrtic :)
<kenny08> Mmike, :)
<Mmike> idem jest :)
<kenny08> dabar tek 
<BotaniCar> Currently there are no charms in the Charm Store available for CentOS. #mmike umjesto da mi pomognes da napravim quick deploy ti me fukas da pisem charmove umjesto tebe ! :)
<ivoks> ili uzmes postojeci, za ubuntu
<ivoks> i samo izmijenis apt-get u yum ili sto vec
<ivoks> bas bi bilo fora da submitas centos charm
<ivoks> evo, napravis li to, ja ti garantiram da ce ti se canonical javiti i mozda cak i sponzorirati put u belgiju il tak nes
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ^
<ivoks> s novim charm layerima to bi trebalo biti jos i lakse
<ivoks> Mmike: mirka ti je malo daleko za taj vrtic
<BotaniCar> Nemoj misliti da nisam procitao sto si napisao :) Idem sad odraditi konkretan posao zbog kojeg sam i naceo temu :) 
<ivoks> Copy message 168 (168 of 491) main-remote:INBOX.LaunchpadBugs.aodh
<ivoks> ja sam bas svasta skupljao svih ovih godina
<pkiller> jel ima netko od vas iskustva sa metronetom?
<dodobas> jel to ono za stimat gitaru ?
<pkiller> neeeee to je metronom :)
<pkiller> ali samo štimaš sebe sa time ako nemaš ritma
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> pkiller: kaj su ti jos zivi
<SilverSpace> kod mene su bili ok 
<SilverSpace> dok nisu dosli brzi u kvart
<SilverSpace> ja danas potpisao ugovor i uskoro surfam na 100mbita
<SilverSpace> nazalost samo 30 dana
<ivoks> opet
<ivoks> Fancy a move to Facebook?
<Mmike> ivoks: nebus proso intervju :)
<ivoks> necu se ni javiti
<ivoks> posao je u londonu
<Mmike> ja sam isao u san francisco
<Mmike> pa su mi rekli da se malo bolje pripremim slijedeci put :)
<Mmike> al' da, jednom kad okusis kako je to raditi s plaze ili od bilo kud
<Mmike> mora biti fakat fina para da kazes 'ok, moze u ured nazad'
<Mmike> toplo je danas
<Mmike> bas je fino toplo
<Mmike> ivoks: ti se kupas vec? jel' to vise treninga radi ili je bas ugodno u moru?
<ivoks> Mmike: u zagrebu sam danas
<ivoks> ali da, kupam se
<ivoks> more je odlicno
<Mmike> ja idem preksutra na hvar malo
<Mmike> znam 2 plaze koje su pitke di ce vjerojatno biti za kupanje
<Mmike> pred 2 tjedna sam UMRO na krku, more je bilo pre hladno
<Mmike> jedva cekam
<ivoks> pa ne znam jel svuda ok
<ivoks> al na murteru je ok
<ivoks> ljudi su se kupali jos prije mjesec dana
<ivoks> imamo ture na kojima se ljudi kupaju jos od kraja 4. mjeseca
<hrvojem> kupaju se kad su platili :P
<Mmike> hrvojem: lol :D
<ivoks> Postotak korisnika koji imaju upisan (ispravan) OIB:99.87
<ivoks> a koji su to neispravni pobogu?
<ivoks> Broj korisnika s upisanim neispravnim OIB-om:0
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: tcom optika?
<ivoks> aaiedu SSO. strasno.
<ivoks> Duplicate entry 'Ante Karamatic' for key 'name'
<ivoks> ne mogu biti dva Ante Karamatica ulogirana :)
<ivoks> cak i na razlicitim domenama
<Mmike> Dobro da se ne zoves Ivan Horvat
<ipozgaj> 'jutar
<Mmike> zapalilo auto na jarunu
<SilverSpace> https://twitter.com/video/timelines/714518519275061249
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ke?
<SilverSpace> kaj namjerno netko zapalio 
<Mmike> nesh se na FBu prica
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uI3RUdE3Kzg
<datase> YouTube: youre cute when youre angry - 0:00:16 - 2985 views - 22 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> koja maca
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGKrdGm0Cm0&feature=youtu.be
<datase> YouTube: Elvis J. Kurtović - Kad se babo vrati kući pijan (1984) SPOT - 0:02:11 - 46121 views - 192 likes / 2 dislikes
<Mmike> sikaj!
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesi sliko!? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eh nisam danas bio u birtiji
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: dojdi pa ces vidjeti :)
<Mmike> a budem
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> polako
<SilverSpace> cekas kad malo jos zagrije :)
<SilverSpace> odoh spat
<SilverSpace> LN
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mogo bi server updejtat
<SilverSpace> vidim ima hrpa novih paketa
<Mmike> 1 package can be updated.
<Mmike> 1 update is a security update.
<Mmike> kak hrpa? :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sad cu to
<SilverSpace> aa kak jedan 
<SilverSpace> fakat
<Mmike> hm, netko je upgradeirao a nije rebootao
<Mmike> budz0r!
 * Mmike reboota
<SilverSpace> bilo ih je hrpa
<Mmike> SilverSpace, rebootam
<SilverSpace> e sad odoh
<SilverSpace> LN
<Mmike> BotaniCar, eto, tastatura radila cijeli dan :)
<Mmike> vec su pocele baterije zajebavat
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> eto, stekaju skroz sad....
#ubuntu-hr 2016-06-09
<BotaniCar> YUTRO ! \m/ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgZhoLqixsQ
<datase> YouTube: Rage Against The Machine - Renegades of Funk [HQ] - 0:04:40 - 142252 views - 691 likes / 21 dislikes
<BotaniCar> kak ti Mmike uspijes bit' budan do 1 i onda ujutro sve ? Nemrem ja to :) 
<hbogner> jutro BotaniCar 
<hbogner> dugo vec nisam slusao ratm
<Mmike> BotaniCar, tesko
<ivoks> tak mi se nis ne da
<BotaniCar> hbogner: ova je dost' pitoma, znam da ste svi po uredima :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kak budis Lufru ? 
<BotaniCar> Ovaj moj(TM) se zbudi tek dok ga odnesem na WC da se ispisha :)
<Mmike> mislis - kak on budi nas?
<Mmike> pa lik je u 7 budan svaki dan
<Mmike> osim kad se mi moramo dic u 6:20, onda on spava do 8
<BotaniCar> Aha, jos ste u tom dijelu, moj klipan sad zna da se ujutro ide delat pa potegne duze radnim danom namjerno, u 4 se budi samo vikendima 
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w211KOQ5BMI
<datase> YouTube: Rage Against The Machine - Sleep Now in the Fire - 0:03:53 - 9296227 views - 47076 likes / 804 dislikes
<Mmike> al' ovaj tjedan recimo tihana kasnije moze doc na posao, a ja sam skoro svaki dan doma jer vesmasina/vodoinstalater/pizdamater
<BotaniCar> Nisam ga trebao nauciti dane 
<Mmike> i lik se digne - u 6:50 danas
<Mmike> cujes ga iz sobe - mama tihana, tata mario, mama tihana, tata mario
<BotaniCar> Hahahahaha
<Mmike> i to onak, kao-fol se ljuti jer, kaj kurac se ne javljamo
<BotaniCar> Hehe
<hbogner> BotaniCar, podsjetio si me na mladje dane, sad sve dalje slusam u tom stilu
<hbogner> sad su vec sepultura, motorhead, ...
<BotaniCar> E, evo ti onda ova ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5adE83TYzQ
<datase> YouTube: AC/DC & Lemmy (live Melbourne 2010) - 0:05:35 - 1824089 views - 5288 likes / 220 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Poderashe gitare negdje oko 2ge minute :)
<Vlado9A> žur... bon žur
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> jer... zasto ne
<ivoks> novi pozivni brojevi za HOK, HGK, i ostalu bagru
<ivoks> usred godine
<ivoks> o danas, 9.6.
<ivoks> jer je to tako lijepi okrugli broj
<BotaniCar> Muahahah "kako odteretiti vašu recepcionerku" :) 
<ivoks> u SMS-u mi posalju ovo
<ivoks> http://www.hok.hr/HOK
<ivoks> a ta stranica ne postoji
<BotaniCar> Ahahahaha
<ivoks> pravi url je http://www.hok.hr/press/novosti/novi_propisi/sepa_pravila_u_rh/nova_pravila_popunjavanja_naloga_za_isplate_osobnih_primanja
<ivoks> jer... naravno
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> Ovo radi: http://www.hok.hr/centar_za_mirenje , samo kaj tebi treba centar za S-mirenje :)
<ivoks> - u polje Å¡ifra namjene - SALA
<ivoks> jel to Å¡ala ili kaj? :D
<BotaniCar> Znaci da je netko pametan pa je forme pokupio od engleza :) Bar znas da su svi potrebni podaci uneseni :)
<ivoks> Å ifra Vrste osobnih primanja 
<ivoks> ti mater
<ivoks> ovi knjigovodje ce uskoro moci traziti 20.000kn na mjesec za svoj rad
<ivoks> jer nitko drugi nece to znati raditi
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> pizza 78kn
<ivoks> prije 5g sam za to dvije pizze dobio
<BotaniCar> KAAAJ ? :) De sliku
<BotaniCar> Mislim, dam ja 78kn za pizzu, ali ima da bude uff
<ivoks> grana padano
<ivoks> prsut
<ivoks> cherry rajcice
<ivoks> bivolja mozzarrela
<ivoks> ovo zadnje mu dize cijenu za 20kn barem
<BotaniCar> Da.
<BotaniCar> Jebi ga, dobra klopa kosta, jos ako je masom prikladna, nek' kosta, ko ga jebe 
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> kod nas je klopa jeftina kad gledas kak je vani 
<ivoks> pa
<ivoks> nije :)
<SilverSpace> ali su zato stvari/sitnice skupe doo bola prema vani
<ivoks> jeftinija je hrana u SAD-u ili u Njemackoj
<ivoks> dobra klopa je kod nas jeftinija
<SilverSpace> pa to 
<SilverSpace> ne gledam u trgovini
<ivoks> ni ja
<ivoks> za 7€ mozes dobiti klopu u njemackoj u restoranu
<BotaniCar> Microsoft je zakon! http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/06/09/microsoft_freebsd/
<ivoks> a evo, ovdje je pizza 10 eura :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ?
<BotaniCar> Pa vidi ih, sad Azure podrzava i BSD. Steta kaj je Azure sam po sebi drek 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa do windowsa vista microsoft je koristio BSD unutar windowsa za TCP/IP
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ovo nije isto
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> sad ce malo i kontribjutat natrag
<ivoks> iako ne moraju
<ivoks> do sad su samo uzimali
<BotaniCar> kako bilo, mene veseli kaj nemam lockin u njihovom cloudu pa mogu vrtiti nesto non-ms , uz to, jedino sam za azure nasao dokumentiran bailout plan, ako mi MS dopizdi, mogu bezbolno migrirati drugdje. 
<ivoks> pa uvijek si mogao vrtiti non-ms
<ivoks> kao i u svakom drugom cloudu
<BotaniCar> Nije bas tako, lepeza imagea koje su inicijalno nudili je bila striktno MS. Velim, veseli me kaj se to mijenja, ja sam s azureta pobjegao pa svoj interes nemam 
<SilverSpace> e ovo si moram kupiti http://goo.gl/0t8pZX
<SilverSpace> dosta mi je mahanja i puhanja
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: elektricni rostilj. Vise mi ne prija onaj smek drveta/dima/pepela ( svakom svoje, jasno)
<ivoks> zasto ne plinski?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ne vjerujem zeni, a nekad nju dopadne da ispece meso ako sam ja u obavezama, inace mi je i simpaticniji jer ga mogu turit u bunker i odvest na livadu
<ivoks> elektricni mozes na livadi?
<ivoks> a odakle elektrika? :D
<BotaniCar> Ne, zato i velim da mi je plinski simpaticniji, ali zena .. 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma kaj god jebo ako nije na ugljenu 
<ivoks> aha
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: samo ti jedi pepel ako ti je fin :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: imas sad onaj bez dima i pepela a na ugljen je
<ivoks> ruski engleski...
<ivoks> Sergey Eremenko - extreme right wingman, Maj. In 2003 he graduated from the Krasnodar Military Aviation Institute. He served in 31-th Fighter Wing. Since 2010 years served in Kubinka. During his military service has mastered the Yak-52 aircraft L-39, 29-MiG, Su-27. Incident on the data types of aircraft 800 hours. Aerobatics is engaged with 2011 years. Military pilot 1-class.
<SilverSpace> kad gledas koliko toga zderes malo pepela ne smeta
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nisam ni cuo za to. U cemu je fora da inzistiras na ugljenu ako nema ni pepela ni dima ? zar sam po sebi ne bi smio davati smek, ako ti meso nije upalo u njega :)
<ivoks> treba meso dimit
<ivoks> zivit krace, ali sladje
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: http://www.elipso.hr/mali-kucanski/rostilji/LOTUSGRILL-CRVENI/
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ovo je elektricni rostilj za hipstere.Temperaturna se regulacija ostvaruje ventilatorom :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ugljenom se grije 
<hbogner> ako ne koristis ostatke mrtvih biljaka za termicku i dimnu obradu djelova mrtvih zivotinja ne priznajem takav rostilj
<SilverSpace> samo kaj puse zrak 
<hbogner> ima sam priliku probati/peci i na elektricnomni na strujnom, ali ...
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ugljen je goriva materija, regulaciju radi vent. Dakle, elektricni rostilj za hipstere :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jaj sad ti ...
<SilverSpace> hbogner: tako je
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUZ2w7XFyAk
<datase> YouTube: LOTUS GRILL XL Tutorial Video (BEST 4K) - 0:04:38 - 91845 views - 42 likes / 58 dislikes
<SilverSpace> da bas ne dimi hm hm
<Mmike> ivoks: pa ja SALA upisujem u sifru namjene za platu vec godinu i pol sigurno
<Mmike> zaba mi nije bez toga htjela knjizit 
<ivoks> 13:07
<ivoks> pitam se, radi li ured turisticke zajednice
<ivoks> PKK ne pretinac.gov.hr je i dalje neupotrebljiv
<ivoks>  61.305,00 -  51.000,00  =  - 5.174,00 
<Mmike> -5k :)
<ivoks> prvo je sto oni potrazuju, drugo je sto sam uplatio, a trece je navodno razlika
<ivoks> po ovome sam u preplati
<jelly> SALAry ?
<ivoks> ma jok
<ivoks> to je porez
<jelly> baš si uklikavam neke trajne naloge kroz mPBZ sad kad sam konačno prebacio sve na moje ime
<ivoks> i sad ne znam jesam li u preplati 5174kn ili dugujem skoro 10.000kn
<jelly> veliš, -5k duga ili -5k plaćeno? :-)
<ivoks> kada dugujes ona je razlika pozitivan broj
<ivoks> kada si preplatio onda je negativni
<ivoks> jer je taj broj 'ukupna potrazivanja'
<ivoks> tj., 'ukupno dospijece'
<ivoks> ma... joj.
<ivoks> al ziher ce mi kasnije poslati 'duzni ste X'
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> ja nisam neko vrijeme vec od porezne dobio cestitku
<Mmike> slutim zlo :)
<jelly> a 61 - 51 = 5 po kojoj matematici?
<hrvojem> SilverSpace: susjed ima nesto slicno ovome: https://www.kraljzara.hr/17631-kamin-za-paljenje-briketa-weber-rapidfire-set.html kaze da je super zadovoljan
<hbogner> evo i nyt se rapsisao o pecatima: http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/08/world/what-in-the-world/in-croatia-youll-finally-no-longer-need-the-stamp-of-approval.html
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> do sad je prijava gostiju bila lose organizirana
<ivoks> a sada su uveli TAN tablice 
<ivoks> al i dalje gosta ne mozes prijaviti vise od 24h unatrag
<ivoks> a korisnicko ime nije vise 'imeprezime' ili nesto
<ivoks> vec random broj
<Mmike> ivoks: kak ti/vi pratite rezervacije, turisticka zajednica (lol) to radi za vas ili iams neki turbo-super webapptool za to?
<Mmike> ili tekica?
<ivoks> a mozda je to i oib
<ivoks> Mmike: postoji zakon
<ivoks> koji kaze da moras koristiti evisitor.hr
<ivoks> ha, ima prijavu putem egradjanina
<ivoks> joooj
<ivoks> kad bi mogao dodati svoj e-gradjanin account
<Mmike> ivoks: ma, ne to, nego rezervacije
<vileni> Mmike: ti si na moru?
<Mmike> ono od 1.5 do 7.5 dolaze njemci, iza toga svabe, iza toga tjedan dana prazno
<Mmike> vileni: nisam, idem u subotu
<vileni> a jel
<Mmike> jest
<Mmike> shto? :)
<BotaniCar> mmike, njemci, pa onda svabe ? :) 
<ivoks> Mmike: rezervacija za sto? nase ture?
<Mmike> ivoks: nemas ti i apartmane?
<vileni> Mmike: pa ako ne padne kisa moram odvesti trening na spanskom, pa ako si slobodan za sparing :)
<Mmike> ili sobe, stovec?
<Mmike> vileni: pa, aj danas/sutra? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: imam, ali ne rentam apartmane
<Mmike> ja sam i tak danas mislio ic testirat gume :D
<ivoks> to je mali novac
<ivoks> ja imam ture
<Mmike> kuzim
<ivoks> i kroz ture rentam apartmane
<vileni> Mmike: ja cu i danas i sutra probati, ali ako padne kisa nema smisla
<Mmike> stari me trazi neki kurac za rezervacije
<vileni> mogu tek u 18h
<Mmike> jer se pocinje gubiti jadan :)
<Mmike> vileni: 18h je skroz ok to i meni pase, nisam prije 18 doma
<Mmike> vileni: zovi, rado se vozam
<vileni> Mmike: ok, dogovorimo se jos
<ivoks> Mmike: google spreadsheet?
<Mmike> ivoks: kak to radi na mobitelima?
<Mmike> to ti uopce nije losa ideja
<Mmike> stovise, ako je na mobitelu ioloe upotrebljivo, to je onda to
<Mmike> ne zahtijeva nikakvo dodatno prtljanje
<ivoks> ja cu popizdit
<ivoks> mozes uredjivati objekt
<ivoks> al mu ne mozes promijeniti ime
<ivoks> a ime objekta je tvoje osobno ime
<ivoks> jel oni shvacaju koliko je to zbunjujuce?
<ivoks> ovo je tako lose
<BotaniCar> kaj fali tekici za tatu, mmike ? 
<ivoks> toliko bugova
<ivoks> o isssss
<jelly> ivoks: GUIDi su za kukavice
<ivoks> drzava postjetitelja, ok
<ivoks> i onda idem upisati grad
<ivoks> i ima auto completition
<ivoks> i sav sretan, ne seri, upisali su gradove SADa
<ivoks> a onda skuzis da je autocompletition od onoga sto su drugi upisali
<ivoks> pa dobijes Mizuri
<ivoks> Missaurri
<ivoks> Missourri
<ivoks> i sl.
<jelly> Mizuri iz države Mizizipi?
<ivoks> missouri je dizava
<ivoks> kuzis, trazi me grad rodjenja gosta
<ivoks> zasto?
<ivoks> odakle da ja to saznam?
<ivoks> to niti ne pise u putovnici
<ivoks> pise drzava rodjenja
<BotaniCar> Napisi "nepoznato"
<BotaniCar> K'o da to netko cita
<BotaniCar> Uz to je istina
<ivoks> eto ga na
<ivoks> moram upisati grad
<ivoks> aha!
<ivoks> drugi se vec upisali 'nepoznato'
<BotaniCar> Jajno
<BotaniCar> *sjajno
<ivoks> i btw, 'nepoznato' kao grad postoji na 11 nacina
<BotaniCar> AHAHAHAHAHA
<ivoks> toliko ima typoa
<ivoks> nepounato
<ivoks> napoynato
<ivoks> i sl.
<ivoks> al fakat se ne zajebavam
<BotaniCar> zasmrklj'o sam se i zalio monitor cajem :) 11 nacina da sjebes rijec "nepoznato" :) 
<ivoks> zlo mi je, zlo.
<ivoks> upises kada odlaze, ali ne...
<ivoks> moras ih rucno odjaviti
<ivoks> jer avioni inace ne odlaze u predvidjeno vrijeme
<ivoks> a fora...
<ivoks> imas statistiku i mapu drzava odakle su turisti
<ivoks> steta sto se fokusira na europu, pa se cini kao da ja goste nisam ni imao
<ivoks> a i ne radi uopce :)
<hbogner_> daj screenshot
<ivoks> aaaa
<ivoks> 'automatska odjava turista'
<Mmike> BotaniCar: to kaj nije partition tolerant :) 
<ivoks> to te ja pitam
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kak nije, odrapis stranicu sam' tak' :) 
<ivoks> hbogner_: koristi openstreetmap ;)
<ivoks> hm, moram priznati da ovaj prikaz bas i nije upotrebljiv
<ivoks> za svaku drzavu ispise lokalno ime drzave
<ivoks> na lokalnom pismu
<hbogner_> ivoks, sad sam bas zainteresiran, jel imaju attribution?
<ivoks> pa dok Deutschland kuzim, a donkle i Srbija na cirilici
<hbogner_> da, to sa lokalnim pismom je default za osm
<ivoks> moram priznati da grcku i arapske zemlje ne kuzim
<ivoks> hbogner_: i ne samo to
<ivoks> nego nema ukrajine, rusije, bjelorusije, i sl.
<ivoks> nema ni njemacke
<ivoks> nego su pokrajine
<hbogner_> kak mislis nema?
<hbogner_> aahaa, da to je do renderera
<ivoks> portugala opce nema
<ivoks> cini se kao pokrijna u spanjolskoj
<hbogner_> prevelik prioritet na pokrajine, a prmali na drzave
<ivoks> tek kad uzumiras...
<hbogner_> ivoks, jel imaju https://www.openstreetmap.org/copyright tje onaj dolje desno mali dio “© OpenStreetMap contributors”
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ovo ima toliko bugova
<ivoks> tko je to radio
<ivoks> oni se hvale sto imaju 500+ stranica dokumentacije
<ivoks> Mole se svi obveznici da posebnu pažnju obrate prilikom prijave boravka sezonskih radnika u svojim objektima. Ako imate potvrdu od poslodavca da je riječ o radnicima na privremenom radu na području Vodica, kod prijave tih gostiju obavezno označite šifru  "G - Sezonski radnici" u polju Kategorija obv. BP
<ivoks> a ako nisu na podrucju vodica?
<ivoks> i sto je to podrucje. nemamo li mi opcine? :)
<ivoks> font je los, nema dobru podrsku za šđžćč
<ivoks> nevjerojatno.
<ivoks> masala
<ivoks> Poželjno je da se sve prijave i odjave u 2015. godini paralelno prijavljuju u postojeće sustave kao i u sustav eVisitor. Sve prijave koje imaju dolazak od 1.1.2016. trebaju se prijavljivati samo u sustav eVisitor.
<ivoks> Dio polja prilikom prijave i odjave turista nije obavezno za unos. Jedno od takvih polja je i mjesto rođenja turista.
<ivoks> al, obavezno je :)
<ivoks> ijoj
<ivoks> Grad ne radi autocomplete za sve gradove iz SAD-a
<ivoks> vec za sve gradove ikad upisane
<ivoks> pa tako imam Bogota
<ivoks> Bolivia
<ivoks> Bosna i Hercegovina
<ivoks> ocito, ovo bas nema nikakve veze s pamecu
<hbogner_> a koja divna bajan firma je radila taj evisitor
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> ima i "BOSNIA AND HERZ EGOVINA"
<hbogner_> ivoks, daj poslaji screenshot sa kartom na evisitor da ih mozemo navesti na listu ekipe koja koristi osm
<ivoks> kao i "BOSNIA AND HERZEGOVI"
<ivoks> ima i 'Turska' kao grad
<ivoks> ali i TURKEY
<ivoks> kao i turkey
<ivoks> jer to nije jedno te isto :)
<ivoks> i naravno, grad je
<ivoks> ima i ".7327", sto got to bilo
<ivoks> i "-12 Chicago"
<ivoks> hbogner_: jednog dana
<ivoks> kada na toj karti bude necega
<hbogner_> ovo sto kazes za nacine zapisa, prije nekoliko godina kad su radili vizualizaciju javne nabave, nasli su da je "Grad Zagreb" bio zapisan na ~250 nacina, sto velika/mala slova, sto dupla slova, sto nedostajuca slova
<ivoks> hbogner_: previse je tajnih podataka na toj stranici :/
<ivoks> ne da mi se to sad zamracivati
<hbogner_> ivoks, ok, kad stignes :D
<hbogner_> nije hitno, us ljedecih godinu dana
<dodobas> A1
<Mmike> ono kad 3 dana ne zelis nesh pocet radit
<Mmike> jer mislis da ce t itrebat par sati
<Mmike> pa sad konacno sjdnes
<Mmike> i skuzis da je glupa config opcija sve sjebavala
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> hbogner_: https://www.evisitor.hr/info/documents/eVisitor_upute_za_TZ-13.05.2016.pdf
<ivoks> www.evisitor.hr
<ivoks> Informacijski sustav za prijavu i odjavu turista
<ivoks> SUČELJE SUSTAVA EVIS
<ivoks> ITOR
<ivoks> OSNOVNI ELEMENTI SUČ
<ivoks> ELJA
<ivoks> 31
<ivoks> Svi  podaci  na  karti  rezultat  su  otvorenog  projekta  OpenStreetMap  u  kojem  svi 
<ivoks> korisnici 
<ivoks> mogu zajednički surađivati na izradi što kvalitetniji
<ivoks> h karata i sadržaja. Način rada ove 
<ivoks> besplatne usluge jednak je načinu rada stranice Wikipedija i za njen sadržaj i točnost u 
<ivoks> potpunosti odgovaraju korisnici koji izrađuju kartu. 
<ivoks> o matere ti
<ivoks> ispricavam se
<ivoks> mogao bi im javiti da nije besplatno, da netko servere placa
<ivoks> i da bi oni mogli udijeliti koju kunu
<ivoks> http://www.visitpodstrana.hr/location/
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> http://sudovi.pravosudje.hr/oksz/
<Mmike> kak se tu itko moze snac?
<ivoks> i tak
<ivoks> Mmike: nakon ne tako davnih lamentacija sa osobama koje su zavrsile pravni fakultet
<ivoks> Mmike: i nakon opetovanih cudjenja i divljenja tim ljudima
<ivoks> zakljucio sam da su jednostavno budale i da se od njih ne treba nista ocekivati
<ivoks> pa tako niti normalne web stranice
<Mmike> rotfl :)
<Mmike> well, treba mi samo fakin adresa suda
<ivoks> nije to tako jednostavno
<ivoks> (pravim se dipl. pravnikom)
<ivoks> jer mozes traziti odredjenu sluzbu suda
<ivoks> a one nisu na istoj adresi
<ivoks> i moras dokazati da zbilja zelis tu sluzbu
<ivoks> tog suda
<BotaniCar> Da, i to prvo moras dokazati sebi, pa onda predstavniku sluzbe. Dok njemu dokazes , ti vec prestanes biti uvjeren da zelis imati posla s njima :)
<Mmike> ilica 207, pise gore desno u cosku, al' sam ja malo mutav i corav
<ivoks> to je opcinski kazneni sud
<Mmike> https://github.com/kost/keepassz
<ivoks> zagreb ima vise opcina
<ivoks> rekao sam ti, nije to tako jednostavno
<Mmike> k0st veli da je ovo super, a tko smo mi da mu ne vjerujemo :D
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> Kost je super :)
<Mmike> ivoks: ma, stara ide na sud, pa ju moram skupit posljie pa ovoono, ugl, Ilica je :)
<ivoks> kost koristi ubuntu ;)
<ivoks> ili bar builda za ubuntu
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> https://github.com/kost/keepassz/blob/master/debian/changelog
<hbogner_> ivoks, hvala :D
<hbogner_> nasao sam uputstav o openstreetmapu :D
<ivoks> https://github.com/kost/keepassz/commit/456d838082f4b5572440a5bd156347c5a325a9cc
<ivoks> ajme k0st 
<ivoks> nemoj se brukat :D
<BotaniCar> http://www.24sata.hr/news/iz-udruge-franak-su-dorh-u-prekrsajno-prijavili-8-banaka-478019 # ima da nam skoce kamate sad, ovo banke nece placati iz svog dzepa :)
<ivoks> banke ce tuziti drzavu
<BotaniCar> Vec jednom jesu, pa su popusili
<BotaniCar> pazi ovo: potencijalno postoji 100.000 prekršajnih kazni koje treba naplatiti bankama u iznosu od najmanje 80.000 kuna do najviše 200.000 kuna. Temeljem toga u državni bi se proračun moglo sliti od 9 do 25 milijardi kuna",
<ivoks> jer je drzava donijela retroaktivni zakon
<BotaniCar> Popusit' ce i kad nas tuze na medjunarodnom sudu, govorim iz prsta,naravno
<ivoks> malo drugacija pravila vrijede vani
<ivoks> vani postoji osobna odgovornost
<BotaniCar> Kuzim na kaj ciljas, da vani actualy postoje pravila
<ivoks> da ti vani nitko nece oprastati glupost i pohlepu
<ivoks> http://www.express.hr/drustvo/nyt-crko-od-smijeha-hrvatska-tek-sada-ukida-pecate-5512
<BotaniCar> Svejedno, mozda se izbore za dio da sam odgovoran za svoj potpis, ali nemaju sanse za stavke nad kojima se franak pjeni, uvjeti kredita su bili dobrim dijelom nejasni a nekad ni objasnjeni klijentu. Popusit' ce more love i drzava i banke. Je*e mi se, ja nisam stambeni dizao dok nisu poceli nuditi normalne kredite u HRK
<ivoks> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/08/world/what-in-the-world/in-croatia-youll-finally-no-longer-need-the-stamp-of-approval.html?_r=0
<hbogner_> ivoks, kasnis, linkao to u 13:29
<ivoks> hbogner_: indeed
<ivoks> jebga, nisam vidio
<hbogner_> al sam se nasmijao kad sam cisao
<hbogner_> Clah-thunk
<hbogner_> *citao
<ivoks> kaznit cu se izlezavanjem na terasi
<ivoks> account-plugin-evernote
<ivoks> ha, da i to probam
<hbogner_> ivoks, kazni se i za mene :D
<ivoks> evernote-mode - Emacs major mode for editing Evernote directly
<ivoks> dakle taj emacs, stvarno
<Mmike> emacs je - zakon
<BotaniCar> Cuj evangelistu, nogom su ga nagurali da to proba,a sad je super :)
<Mmike> da, jbg
<Mmike> znas koliko sam se vimu opirao?
<Mmike> jedno 14 godina, sam izracunao :)
<Mmike> da sam u pornjavu uletio sa joeom, mislim da se nebi dobro proveo :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<vileni> joe i nano, ne mozes shvatiti ozbiljno ljude koji to koriste
<Mmike> bio jedan
<Mmike> iskusan lik i skroz dobar
<Mmike> joe koristio
<Mmike> i onda ja otvorim file nakon njega, recimo, apache vhost konfu di ima 102931 php sranja unutra
<Mmike> i moram potrosit 5 minuta svaki put da ucitljivim to
<BotaniCar> <3 nano
<BotaniCar> ne pada mi na pamet paliti vim ako nekaj mogu izeditirati kroz onanator
<Mmike> pa ono
<Mmike> nano je editor
<Mmike> mosh sve s nanoom
<Mmike> samo kaj je vim bolji i brzi i ima ga svukud i sve
<BotaniCar> uvazavam to da ga ima svud i to da je u nano jebeno nemoguce napraviti find&replace :) 
<BotaniCar> ( automaCki, jel )
<jelly> 64 bytes from cache.google.com (fnord): icmp_seq=2 ttl=61 time=0.666 ms
<jelly> 666 µs... SLUČAJNOST?!?!
<vileni> BotaniCar: pa find&replace je valjda 50% toga sto ja radim u editorima :)
<ivoks> nema vima svud
<ivoks> ima via
<ivoks> ali vima i ne bas
<ivoks> ubuntu po defaultu dodje s nanom
<ivoks> ali ne i sa vimom
<ivoks> mislim da je vim cak i veci od nanoa
<vileni> pa vi ima dovoljno za vecinu toga 
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> gledam jedan vrlo brzi mlaznjak
<ivoks> vrlo vrlo brzi
<ivoks> i... ode
<dodobas> ivoks: gledaj turisticice na plazi a ne avione po nebu
<vileni> ovaj je isto poletio http://i.4cdn.org/gif/1465458420299.webm
<ivoks> to je lutka
<ivoks> nadam se
<vileni> nope
<vileni> to je isle of man
<vileni> najbrutalnija utrka koja zbog nekog razloga jos nije zabranjena
<vileni> jedan krug ~60km, broj mrtvih je preko 200 kroz povijest utrke
<ivoks> idem tam
<ivoks> 3.7.
<ivoks> znam di je to, ali se nadam da je to lutka
<vileni> ivoks: jako sumnjam, posto je motor prosao slicnom brzinom
<vileni> nakon udarca, vjerojatno ce imati iste funkcije kao lutka
<ivoks> zasto bi bilo zabranjeno?
<ivoks> zato jer ljudi ginu?
<ivoks> ima puno opasnijih stvari, pa ih ne branimo :)
<vileni> ivoks: pa zato sto su u automotosportu vec puno toga zabranili i za puno manje
<vileni> svicarska nije dopustala utrke 50-60 godina, bilokakve, zbog jedne nesrece
<vileni> ova utrka motogp-a promijenila oblik staze nakon sto je poginuo lik na treningu
<vileni> f1 isto stalno ima korekcije
<vileni> a to su staze gdje ti imas izletnu zonu i gdje su projektirane
<vileni> na isle of man znas da si gotov ako padnes
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> ne kazem da nije opasno
<ivoks> slazem se, gines kad padnes
<ivoks> ali ako je ljudska smrt razlog za zabranu
<ivoks> hej, zasto vozimo aute, zasto letimo, zasto radimo ista
<vileni> zapravo, mislim da ima veze sa tim tko organizira
<ivoks> pusenje?
<ivoks> :)
<vileni> sigurno nije FIA ili FIM
<vileni> neki voze aute jer moraju od A do B
<pkiller> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Group_B
<vileni> pkiller: e to sam isto htio spomenuti
<vileni> cijela grupa ugasena zbog stradanja i vozaca i gledatelja
<pkiller> da
<ivoks> niste me shvatili
<ivoks> da, opasno je, da ljudi ginu
<ivoks> ali nitko ih nije tjerao da idu u auto
<ivoks> znaju da ce se to desiti
<vileni> pa drukcije je kad ti ides u auto jer ti je transport za razliku od toga jer ides pokazati da si najbrzi
<vileni> i drukcije je kad ti netko organizira to gdje ti mozes poginuti jer je cilj da vozis na limitu, za razliku od uobicajene voznje koja je regulirana tako da budes siguran ako pratis pravila
<ivoks> ok, pusenje
<ivoks> objasni
<ivoks> kazu ti da ces umrijeti
<ivoks> i to polaganom i bolnom smrcu
<vileni> zasto bi to objasnio
<ivoks> pa ne zabranjuju
<ivoks> jer je tvoj odabir
<vileni> zabranjuju, isto kao i prebrzu voznje gdje utjeces na druge
<vileni> tako ne smijes pusiti tamo gdje utjeces na druge
<vileni> ja ne vidim nikakav smisao u pusenju
<vileni> s druge strane netko ne vidi nikakav smisao u utrkama
<vileni> a ja ne vidim kako mozes usporediti nesto sto te opasno pere adrenalinom sa necim sto te mozda opusta?
<dodobas> IsleOfMan nema ogranicenja brzine ... ako je vjerovati TopGearu ...
<vileni> dodobas: da, izvan gradova je no limit :)
<vileni> tj barem je bilo do nedavno
<ivoks> vileni: nije tocno
<ivoks> vileni: u japanu smijes pusiti u restoranu
<ivoks> vileni: i kod nas smijes pusiti u restoranu, ako si na terasi
<ivoks> i tak
<ivoks> nije zabranjeno
<ivoks> i u utrci je utrkujes
<ivoks> i svi koji se prijave za utrku znaju da mogu poginuti
<ivoks> poanta utrke je gurati stroj i covjeka do i preko granica
<ivoks> da, napraviti sve da bude sto sigurnije
<ivoks> ali zabraniti?
<vileni> pa jedno je da bude sigurnije, ovo je apsolutno nesigurno
<vileni> F1 i motoGP stalno limitiraju proizvodjace da ne pretjeruju, ovdje ne mozes nista napraviti
<ivoks> pa da
<vileni> najblize gladijatorima sto postoji u modernom svijetu
<ivoks> ovdje pobjedjuju najbolji
<ivoks> to su i fordu napravili
<ivoks> GT40 unistavao
<ivoks> a onda je odjednom njihov motor postao nesiguran
<ivoks> preko noci
<ivoks> za zelenim stolom
<vileni> to je ferrari dobro platio :)
<ivoks> inace bi ih ford kupio
<ivoks> jer bi probali
<vileni> ali nije usporedivo sa grupom B naprimjer
<jelly> dodobas: to je ko da slovenija nema ogranicenje brzine.  Dok dodješ u petu već si prešao cijelu zemlju
<vileni> T16, rs200, ur quattro i lancia s4, svi su bili vrhunski, i razvoj je isao nenormalno brzo
<vileni> i ugasili su kompletnu grupu jer stvarno nisu bili sigurni
<vileni> ne zato sto je bila politicko financijska odluka
<vileni> imao si aute od 600-700ks tezine oko 1t, i publiku koja je izlazila na cestu da ih vidi
<vileni> sad kad su razvili sekundarne stvari, tipa kocnice, ovjes i mjenjace auti sa 300ks rade znatno brza vremena nego ta cudovista
<dodobas> ali... o grupi B se i dalje prica sa sjetom .. danasnji relly ... tko to vise gleda
<vileni> otkad citroen vozi, ja ne :)
<vileni> nekad su morali napraviti barem 500/2500 auta za cestu
<vileni> pa si imao zanimljivh stvari za kupiti
<vileni> jedino su lancer i impreza nastavili to raditi masivno, nesto manje celica i mislim da je to to
<dodobas> jel onaj francuz jos vozi? kako li Loeb ?
<vileni> da
<vileni> valjda
<vileni> nisam 2 godine vidio utrku
<vileni> navodno i hyundai i vw voze :D
<dodobas> sodoma i gomora
<vileni> jedino sto mi je jos zanimljivo gledati je motoGP, a ova sezona je bas zanimljiva
<dodobas> ja gledam crtice... zadnji dobar mi je ... 'Koutetsujou no Kabaneri'
<Vlado9A> Hell o world
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> ovaj vikend F1
#ubuntu-hr 2016-06-10
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
<SilverSpace> jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<jelly> http://imgur.com/R3Ahq
<BotaniCar> Ne, ne imgur na pocetku smjene :) 
<ivoks> ok, test
<ivoks> https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/shop-by-accessories/fitness-sensors/usb-ant-stick-/prod10997.html
<ivoks> ovo mi ostalo u hlacama koje sam oprao
<ivoks> i nisam ga mogao naci
<ivoks> pa je jos 24h stajao u ves masini, u vodi
<ivoks> dakle, 24+h u vodi
<ivoks> izvadio prije 5min
<ivoks> malo pofenirao
<ivoks> pa da vidimo
<ivoks> [ 2844.230862] usb 2-1: suunto converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<ivoks> ha!
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> radi :D
<ivoks> a mozda i ne
<ivoks> radi radi :)
<BotaniCar> nema razloga da ne radi, ako si dobro osusio prije napajanja. Malo ce ti korodirati ako ga ne ocistis posteno,doduse. 
<SilverSpace> hm sva elektronika se pere prije
<SilverSpace> maticne ploce za racunala isto 
<SilverSpace> bitno je osusit 
<SilverSpace> da sezona tresnji http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/podravci-padaju-ko-kruske-ali-s-tresnje-dvije-osobe-zavrsile-u-bolnici-zbog-teskih-prijeloma/4417371/
<ivoks> http://www.andreas-diesner.de/garminplugin/doku.php?id=start
<ivoks> :(
<ivoks> kvragu i NPAPI il kak se vec zove
<SilverSpace> ja bio poslje saobracajke dva dana u sisku u bolnici u sezoni branja oraha 
<SilverSpace> puna ih je bolnica u to vrijeme kaj padnu sa oraha
<SilverSpace> rekla sestra da i sezona sljiva ista stvar
<ivoks> idem radit
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/crna-kronika/foto-strasna-nesreca-u-velikoj-gorici-u-sudaru-dvaju-vozila-poginula-jedna-osoba/4420071/
<SilverSpace> zavrsila Å¡kola
<SilverSpace> hrvatski i likovni 4 sve ostalo 5
<ivoks> ti mater
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/svijet/djevojka-20-umrla-nakon-sto-je-poljubila-svog-decka-1091160
<Mmike> e da
<BotaniCar> ufjebemti
 * BotaniCar vise nece ljubit' mmiketa
<ivoks> dobro, kaj je na kraju s vladom
<ivoks> ja to ignoriram zadnja 24h, ocekujuc kako cu danas doci na gotovo
<ivoks> a ono, jos uvijek drame
<ivoks> cak se i most raspada
<BotaniCar> Provjeri stanje kad iduci put budes uplacivao place, ne ranije 
<ivoks> ae, danas sam uplatio place
<ivoks> jel danas prva tekma?
<ivoks> bome, u 21h
<ivoks> gledat ce se u bircu na plazi
<SilverSpace> da
<ivoks> uz dosta dobar izbor ginova
<ivoks> taman poslije trcanja
<Vlado9A> dobar dan
<ivoks> seks je jos najpametniji (ex)hdzovac
<ivoks> Å¡eks mora promijeniti prezime
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj su ginovi?
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gin
<Mmike> dzin, jebote
<Mmike> kakav fakin gin
<Mmike> jel' kazes 'pivo' ili kazes 'beer'
<Mmike> btw, sto je 'juniper berry'
<Mmike> inace, nikak se s ginom naucit sluzit
<Mmike> odvratna cuga
<Mmike> to ak se ne mece u nesto nema smisla pit
<Mmike> a jebo cugu koju moras metat u nesto :)
<Mmike> ivoks: btw, ti si sav u tom 'pravo musko' ozracju - znas li da pravi muskarac pije viski, a ne dzin? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jesi presao na novi oc?
<ivoks> monkey 47 nastaje destilacijom alkoholnog pica dobivenog destilacijom 47 biljaka
<ivoks> prakticki, destilacijom viskija ;)
<Mmike> ivoks: to pijes cisto?
<Mmike> viski nemres vise destilirat :)
<Mmike> destiliras slad, tj, slad koji pocinje fermentirati
<ivoks> ne pijem cisto
<ivoks> gin se obicno pije s tonicom
<ivoks> tonikom
<ivoks> razliciti tonik ide za razliciti gin
<Mmike> da, to je pice za mlade deckice, ne za muskarce :0
<ivoks> kako god je tebi lakse
<Mmike> ivoks: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XepXmESQ4k
<datase> YouTube: Ron Swanson loves his Lagavulin... - 0:00:28 - 241713 views - 463 likes / 9 dislikes
<Mmike> to ti je k'o ti s odijelima i cipelicama :)
<Mmike> ivoks: donesem jaslijedeci put pravo musko pice, pa da probas
<Mmike> juniper je, u biti, vrsta borovnice
<jelly> ivoks: kak se izlogiram iz %$#@ aaiedu-powered stranica?
<jelly> osim brisanjem keksa
<ivoks> jelly: nikak
<ivoks> debili.
<ivoks> bio sam na predavanju na kojem su pokusavali objasniti zasto logout nije dobar
<jelly> valjda im nije palo na pamet da netko mozda odrzava DVIJE ustanove
<ivoks> ustao sam i otisao s predavanja
<ivoks> dobri su
<ivoks> TAN broj: 9876
<ivoks> jelly: ja za aaiedu koristim privatno pretrazivanje
<jelly> privatno?
<ivoks> firefox - ctrl+shift_p
<ivoks> +p
<ivoks> pa onda zatvorim i ponovno otvorim taj prozor
<ivoks> super.
<ivoks> Postotak korisnika koji imaju upisan (ispravan) OIB:99.93
<Mmike> mislim da cak mosh imat 2 'privatna' firefoxa, odvojeni su
<ivoks> ---detaljne informacije---
<ivoks> ---detaljne informacije---
<Mmike> bar chrome to tak moze
<ivoks> mozes i to
<ivoks> multifox
<ivoks> kak sad naci korisnika s neispravnim OIBom?
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> private browsing ipak ne radi
<ivoks> glup sam, radi
<ivoks> samo treba pogasiti sve prozore iz tog profila
<jelly> aaa, mudro 
<jelly> http://www.antelife.com/lenovo-zuk-z2-pro-6gb-ram-128gb-rom-qualcomm-snapdragon-820-2-15ghz-quad-core-5-2-inch-2-5d-super-amoled-corning-gorilla-glass-3-fhd-screen-android-6-0-4g-lte-smartphone-black.html
<jelly> jos kad bi gore bio neki pristojan OS koji mozes koristiti i kao desktop
<jelly> 6GB memorije, 120GB flasha
<ivoks> idem na plazu
<ivoks> sjest, uzet gin tonic
<ivoks> i izvlaciti Mmikeovu organizaciju iz deep shit
<ivoks> again :D
<Mmike> vec vidim kak ce to zavrsit :/
<Mmike> ivoks: uzmi viski, budi musko - mozda nesto korisno napravis ovaj put :D
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_S-fQXOc9a8 <- isle of man!
<datase> YouTube: TT Crash - James Cowton - Horst Saiger POV - Recticel doing it's job. - 0:01:04 - 387018 views - 579 likes / 12 dislikes
<Mmike> jelly: tvoj t420 ima intela ili nvidzu?
<jelly> intel only
<jelly> Mmike: ne zelim nikakve optimus/bumblebee komplikacije ak kupujem hardver za linux
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ma mislio sam da mozda prodajes :)
<jelly> a ni potrosnju baterije od diskretne grafulje
<jelly> moze, za 5000kn :-D
<Mmike> ja imam W520 i T520, oba imaju nvidiju, disejblam intela u biosu i vozim :)
<Mmike> jelly: zaboravim, ponekad, kako ti znas duhovitim biti :)
<Mmike> ovi x220 i ti imaju intela, ti su za rad s plaze :)
<jelly> ovo je efektivno x220 sa vecim kucistem i baterijom
<vileni> Mmike: sto ce ti jos jedan laptop?
<Mmike> ma sestricna oce laptop
<vileni> ja sad razmisljam o t420s 
<Mmike> i treba joj diskretna grafa da moze igrat civilizaciju
<Mmike> vileni: kaj taj s ima?
<vileni> ima vecu rezoluciju
<vileni> :D
<Mmike> vileni: btw, opce me ne bole tak ruke i sve k'o sto sam mislio da ce me boljet :) ocemo danas? :)
<vileni> mislim, s je za slim
<vileni> Mmike: ako kisa ne pada mogli bi
<vileni> opet sam kacigu zaboravio
<Mmike> vileni: aj javi, ja cu bit tamo u blizini :D
<vileni> Mmike: nazovem te pa pitam jel pada :)
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> jucer nije opce padalo do kasno navecer
<vileni> a sutra mi je prognoza taman za pocetak utrke
<vileni> da ce pasti
<Mmike> veseli me kaj cu se do splita voziti po kisi :)
<Mmike> ne veseli me kaj necemo na rastoke jer nema smisla jer je kisa
<BotaniCar> Di da klincu kupim kacigu za bicikl, jesu ove stiroporne iz shopping centara OK ? 
<vileni> BotaniCar: mozda i jesu, ali ja bi isao u ciklocentar, keindl, rog joma, ctc, markoprojekt i slicne
<vileni> tj ja nebi isao tamo, zadnji put sam izasao sa 1000kn manje a samo sam htio gumu i lokot
<vileni> but you get the idea
<BotaniCar> ja si kontam da bi najradije kupio kacigu za 4kn, jebote svi smo se prije vozili bez njih, ok, ako bas padne na glavu nek pukne kaciga, ali brijem da za tu vrstu padova ne treba biti od kevlara i da mi je razliku novca bolje uloziti u flastere za koljena i laktove 
<BotaniCar> Umro: http://cdn.discourse.org/boingboing/uploads/default/original/3X/6/1/616fad9464732368a1fa46f3eec4a755a5ec1da5.gif  # NSFW-ish 
<vileni> BotaniCar: ima i to smisla
<BotaniCar> Kacigu bi prvenstveno kupio radi toga da ne platim kaznu, sekundarno da si bas bulju ne razbije. Ne uvidjam razlog da za 4godisnjakovu kacigu dam pola necije plache. Mislim, klinac je, dolazit ce polomljen doma taman da ga u srednjevjekovni oklop obuce,
<BotaniCar> *obucem
<vileni> BotaniCar: pa nije nitko rekao da ce kostati znatno vise
<vileni> i da li bi radije kupio nesto sto se proizvodi za 5$ i prodaje za 50 ili nesto sto se proizvodi za 50 i prodaje za 100?
<BotaniCar> vileni: ovo prvo, u ovom partikularnom slucaju. 
<BotaniCar> I to bi kontaktirao prodavaca da mi da popust :) 
<vileni> znaci radije bi platio 900% marze nego 100% marze? :)
<BotaniCar> Ne, radije bi iz novcanika izvadio 50 neceg nego 100. Puca mi za marzu, zanima me koliko placam
<vileni> pa placas 800% vise :D
<BotaniCar> Ne, placam 50, 50 nisam izvadio iz dzepa, postoci su irelevantni
<vileni> ako ti je jedina vrijednost koju gledas ta u novcaniku, da
<vileni> ova druga je u onom sto dobijes u razmjenu
<BotaniCar> Pa velim, u ovom slucaju placam prvenstveno cinjenicu da imamo zakon koji me tjera da trosim paru. 
<BotaniCar> Stoga je 50 bolje od 100
<vileni> u svakom slucaju http://www.rog-joma.com/oprema.php?gh=YTozOntpOjA7czoxNzoiRElKRUxPVkkgSSBPUFJFTUEiO2k6MTtzOjY6IktBQ0lHRSI7aToyO3M6NzoiREpFxIxKRSI7fQ
<vileni> ali kad bude kacigu za motor kupovao neces tako lako proci!
<BotaniCar> ma, kad kaciga bude dio pravog survival kita, jasn da necu ni imati logikukupnje kao sad :)
<BotaniCar> madafakin 500+ kn :) U Kauflandu kaciga kosta oko 60KN :) 
<BotaniCar> A drito iste k'o ova http://www.rog-joma.com/oprema_detalj.php?i=15198 
<BotaniCar> Nu, fala za lin !
<BotaniCar> *link, majku mi tipkarosku :)
<BotaniCar> wired enp0s3 connected , o $deity , gimme back ethX
<ivoks> bome..
<ivoks> oreskovic samara
<ivoks> u maniri sanadera, tudjama i tita
<ivoks> a i novinari pitaju glupa imena
<ivoks> ajme debila iz indexa
<ivoks> 'vi vise niste premijer'
<Mmike> vidim, opravio si, cim se zajebavas pizdarijama opet 
<ivoks> opravio?
<Mmike> jebemti
<Mmike> jeo sam
<Mmike> a gladan sam jos
<vileni> Mmike: idemo na hamburger umjesto na karting? :)
<Mmike> vileni: lol :) 
<Mmike> vileni: ne :)
<Mmike> vileni: u biti, di si mislio? :)
<Mmike> ne valja mi onaj na velesajmu vise, usrali su ga totalno
<Mmike> zena koja je tamo radila je otvorila neki u koturaskoj i taj je skroz ok
<Mmike> vileni: jedino, imam sastanak od 17:30 do nekih 18:15
<vileni> Mmike: pa do 18:15 mogu cak i cekati
<vileni> ionako ce biti guzva do spanskog
<vileni> jos kad zatvore most na holjevcevoj
<Mmike> most slobode?
<Mmike> zakaj ce ga zatvarati?
<vileni> delta rally
<Mmike> kad pocme?
<vileni> neznam tocno, mozda vec je
<vileni> Mmike: od 17-22
<vileni> http://www.svijetsigurnosti.com/blogs/8520-krece-42-ina-delta-rally-2016-ove-ulice-bit-ce-zatvorene-za-promet
<vileni> ok, recimo da se kuzi da je zatvoren most :)
<jelly> to objasnjava zasto je vec prije sat vremena svugdje po mapi bilo crveno
<ivoks> kak
<ivoks> cu 
<ivoks> se
<ivoks> bacit
<ivoks> u more. za 20min
<vileni> hate you
<ivoks> multisport
<ivoks> prvo malo plivati
<ivoks> a onda trcati
<ivoks> ima da budem avion do srpnja :)
<ivoks> a onda... neku ceskinju
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> viski
<Mmike> pocni pit viski
<Mmike> zene ce se lijepit za tebe
<ivoks> Prvi takav dužinski triatlon, na dionicama od 3,8 km plivanja, 180 km bicikliranja i 42.195 km trčanja
<ivoks> ludjaci
<ivoks> Mmike: pio sam viski
<ivoks> dosadilo mi ispravljati konobare
<ivoks> koji kazu čivas regal
<Mmike> �ivas, a?
<Mmike> skoti vele CH, tvrdo Č=
<ivoks> Å¡ivas rigl
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> ri'gl
<Mmike> al to bas i nije neki viski
<Mmike> je, onaj koji kosta 1000 eura flasa
<Mmike> (iako, nije nit taj, tog samo ima malo pa je zato cijena takva)
<ivoks> Chivas Regal /ˈʃɪvəs ˈriːɡəl/
<Mmike> ivoks: lagavulin, to je pravi muski viski
<ivoks> toga nema po bircevima
<ivoks> a kad ides s frendovima gledat tekmu, ne mozes reci 'e idemo tam, u 3pm, jer tam imaju dobar viski'
<ivoks> oni ionako piju zabokrecine od ozujskog i karlovackog, pa...
<Mmike> da, to s ozujskim
<Mmike> nemrem ja to vise
<Mmike> bas, nemrem
<Mmike> nit to nit karlovac nit pan nit ikoje od tih sranja
<ivoks> ja ozujsko nemrem vec godinama
<ivoks> radje ne pijem nis
<Mmike> hangotsi mi se srusili jedno 55 puta u zadnjjih 20 minuta
<Mmike> ja pijem gemist, ilocku grasevinu manje vise svi imaju
<ivoks> jos minutu
<Mmike> nije neko vino al' kaj ja znam - mecem mineralnu u to :)
<Mmike> ivoks: lol :D
<ivoks> jos samo 30 sekundi
<ivoks> kaj je najbolje, radim prek vikenda
<ivoks> nagodio sam se raditi ovaj vikend
<Mmike> vileni: kaj onda?
<ivoks> u zamjenu sam dobio slobodno od utorka do petka
<Mmike> ja sam bio dezuran prosli vikend
<ivoks> al se nisi pogodio, ha? :D
<ivoks> idem plivat
<Mmike> pogodio?
<Mmike> kaj se imam pogodit, nametnulo nam dezurstvo vikendom
<Mmike> neplaceno!
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> plate samo ako imas kaj za radit 
<ivoks> facama se da 4 slboodna dana
<Mmike> sad je dosao onaj lik od avahija, al' i dalje netko od inzenjera  bit doma
<Mmike> erm, bit uz kompjutor
<Mmike> srecom, u 99.9% vikenda se nist ne desi
<ivoks> idem
<ivoks> aj bok
<Mmike> nemoj
<Mmike> kaj bezveze
<Mmike> i tak nemas nikog tamo
<Mmike> bolje ti je s nama
<Mmike> vileni: ALO!
<jelly> Mmike: kak neplaceno?
<Mmike> jelly: tak, ak te ne zovu dok si dezuran ne dobijes paru
<jelly> ako moras bit negdje u blizini kompjutera, to je vec teret
<Mmike> ja se potpuno slazem
<jelly> mi imamo placeno pasivno dezurstvo prek vikenda... a ak se nes strga po noci prek tjedna teoretski se ne moram javit :-)
<Mmike> ne sam to, neg sam ja dezuran od subote od 03AM do ponedjeljka do 03AM
<Mmike> sto je isto debilno
<Mmike> umjesto da smo po 3jica dezurni - azija/europa/amerike
<Mmike> svaki po danu
<jelly> to je ok
<Mmike> al' velim, tak rijetko ima sranja, plus, mi nismo support, support je dezuran, a nas support dize ak je sranje
<jelly> nema potrebe da se trojici sjebe vikend
<jelly> nego se fino dogovorite 
<Mmike> to tak radimo interno sad
<Mmike> al' nije fora da te u 4 ujutro bude
<Mmike> ako netko ima s druge strane svijeta koga ne moraju budit
<jelly> ak je faktor 2x za sate po noci, onda je ok ;-)
<Mmike> isti je faktor
<Mmike> za bilo koje doba dana
<Mmike> i faktor je prejeben :) skoro pa da pozelis da te dignu :)
<Mmike> al' svejedno :)
<Mmike>           RX bytes:1036701775 (1.0 GB)  TX bytes:509052033 (509.0 MB)
<Mmike> 40 minuta hangoutsa
<jelly> kolegi spustilo brzinu sa 100/50 na 30/5... nije primijetio dva mjeseca
<jelly> Mmike: the fuck
<jelly> kod nas je faktor 1.4 za po noci
<jelly> i nedjeljom i praznikom.  Nije 2.0 ali bolje nego nis
<jelly> brijem da se to prebije cijenom sata za engleza umjesto za hrvata :->
<jelly> <jamesl> https://i.imgur.com/dOmxPGc.jpg
<jelly> <jamesl> it still boots, but will need a new keyboard, and new case, and new screen, and new touchpad <jamesl> and definitely needs a new battery
<Vlado9A> dobra vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2016-06-11
<Hrki> dobro jutro!
<Hrki> BotaniCar: zakaj mi se dogadjaju pizdarije sa windows updejtovima
<Hrki> evo instaliram clean 7, untouched
<Hrki> pokrenem onaj loader by daz
<Hrki> skine mi prvi updejt
<Hrki> tj. updejt updejtera
<Hrki> i sada trazi i trazi i trazi.....
<ivoks> jer ... windows
<Hrki> jebiga, sve mi je jasno, ali trebam radi posla :/
<ivoks> sucks to be you :)
<ivoks> kak je to divno
<ivoks> ja nisam windows morao koristiti zbog posla godinama vec
<ivoks> desetljece cak
<ivoks> pih, i vise
<Hrki> e vidis, ja bogami nebi nist bez winsi mogo
<Hrki> autocad, solidworks, platensheet :D excell
<Hrki> e ivoks a daj mi reci, recimo za internet placanja i slicno
<Hrki> nama koriste tamo 3-4 programa
<Hrki> sve na winsima :D
<Hrki> carina, ovo ono
<Hrki> i kaj je najgore, jednom sam trebo imati IE za certifikate
<ivoks> ne znam o cem pricas :)
<ivoks> ja sam u erste
<ivoks> i tam sve fino radi na linuxu
<ivoks> il mobitelu
<ivoks> ili bilo cemu
<ivoks> zaba cak i podrzava linux
<Hrki> heh, mi cak koristimo windows server :D
<Hrki> a to je takvo smece, isuse boze
<ivoks> a carina... ne znam sto bi posebno za carinu imao
<Hrki> nemos vrtit vise od 25 usera
<Hrki> tj mozes, ali moras platit veci paket
<ivoks> ti valjda govoris o knjigovodstvenom softveru
<Hrki> ivoks: i to, ali i carina ti ima svoj softver
<ivoks> imam jednog klijenta koji je dao jednoj firmi da im napise time tracking softver
<ivoks> oni napravili sve na windowsu
<Hrki> ovo za banke cak i prolazi na linuxu, ali carina je sranje zesce
<ivoks> da stvar bude jos gora, softver je tako glup
<ivoks> da je neupotrebljiv preko ADSL-a
<ivoks> pa se spajaju remote desktopom na taj stroj u uredu
<ivoks> a to moze samo 3 istovremena korisnika
<ivoks> koji uzas
<ivoks> mislim da ce do 2025 i microsoft odustati od windowsa
<ivoks> apple me iznenadio, pozivio je duze nego sam mislio da bude
<Hrki> iskreno winsi su zakon ako ti treba samo multimedia i office :)
<ivoks> nisu zakon
<ivoks> losi su
<ivoks> problem je sto su proizvodjaci softvera napisali softver za windows
<Hrki> zast?? meni brze rade nego ubuntu 
<ivoks> to ne cini windows dobrim
<Hrki> aha, kuzim
<Hrki> pa su optimizirali do kraja
<ivoks> kada bi microsoft sad, ne znam, kupio canonical npr
<ivoks> i kada bi rekli 'ubuntu je nas os'
<ivoks> da vidis kako bi sotver odmah proradio na ubuntuu
<Hrki> je to ima logike
<Hrki> ali dobro, gube lagano trzisnu moc
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> ne gube
<ivoks> samo imaju tranziciju
<ivoks> izgubili su od androida
<ivoks> i kuze to
<Hrki> i bolje da jesu
<ivoks> apple jos ne kuzi doduse
<Hrki> ali pazi, moj stari ima windows phone :)
<Hrki> duga prica, znam
<Hrki> i nije ni tak los ;)
<ivoks> ima dosta ljudi
<ivoks> dam se kladiti da sav IT u drzavnim institucijama ima windows phone
<ivoks> jer su brainwashed
<Hrki> mada ja npr nikad nebi kupio iphone 
<Hrki> radi tog jebenog zatvorenog ios-a
<Hrki> android je zakon
<ivoks> nije zakon
<ivoks> iphone je bolji
<ivoks> jednostavno je
<Hrki> je bolji za te pare
<ivoks> ali dugorocno nije
<Hrki> ali 5000 za mob nedam XD
<Hrki> i dalje mi checking for updejts... isusati boga i winsima mutavima
<Hrki> aaaaaaaa
<Hrki> dobro necu vas zamarat na linux kanalu o tome
<ivoks> nemoj
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> moram reci da mi xps sve vise raste k srcu
<ivoks> cini mi se da je cak i kvalitetnije napravljen od thinkpada
<ivoks> nema trackpoint, da, ali eto, vec sam se navikao
<ivoks> i lici na nesto
<ivoks> u srijedu bi bas mogao baciti neki triatlon
<ivoks> mini triatlon
<ivoks> trcat 5km, voziti bic 10km i plivati 1km
<Mmike> Hrki, win7 update je spor i potrgan, moras biti strpljiv
<Mmike> po 2 dana traje da se updatgeiraju windowsi
 * Mmike instalirava xenial lubuntu na neki prastari atom laptop
<Mmike> daklem, ta sporina :)
<Mmike> i, naravno da ne radi :)
<Mmike> dragi systemd
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/l54Zu28
<Vlado9A> dobra vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2016-06-12
<Vlado9A> dobar dan :)
<Vlado9A> pospanci :D
<dodobas> D5
<ivoks> gledam kak ce lika munja pogoditi u moru
<ivoks> hollywood - fill your console with Hollywood melodrama technobabble
<ivoks> ahahahaha
<obrut> jebote te nogomet, mislio sam da pocinje 3. svjetski
<obrut> valjda cemo ispasti sto prije pa da bude mir
<VjetarSaSunca> Ajde bar se za zićbo ne puca više obrut :)
<in1t3r> o/
<Vlado9A> dobar dan :)
<vileni> jutro
<SilverSpace> vece
<SilverSpace> jao kako ih je vettel opro na startu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gledas ti to :)
<obrut> ma sta vettel, Cummings je opro sve :)
<SilverSpace> ma modric :)
<obrut> to nogometas ?
<SilverSpace> yep
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ma kufer
<Mmike> SilverSpace: dosoa tek pred 2 sata, pogledao zadnjih 5 krugova
<Mmike> nisam se u zivotu po ovakvoj kisurini vozio
<Mmike> makarska - potopljena
<SilverSpace> Mmike: di si to bio 
<SilverSpace> steta opet ferrari izabrao krivu taktiku
<SilverSpace> ali koji start vetela 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: na hvaru sam
<Mmike> isao danas
<Mmike> po najgoroj kisurini ikad :)
<Mmike> cak sam morao usporiti na 130 :)
<SilverSpace> eh dobro je nije to nista onda
<SilverSpace> mi smo svi stajali koliko je jednom kisa padala
<SilverSpace> prst pred nosom nitko nije vidio
<Mmike> ma i tu su neki tjeli stajat
<Mmike> al to sve pimpek
<Mmike> kak je u makarskoj padalo
<Mmike> ti bokca, na X220 mi baterija traje 4-5 sat
<Mmike> i
<Mmike> na W520 traje jedva 2
<VjetarSaSunca> rbarba
#ubuntu-hr 2017-06-05
<ivoks> ha!
<ivoks> tko se jos sjeca svog ICQ broja?! :)
<Mmike> 2372737
<Mmike> moj je relativno lagan za zapamtit :)
<Mmike> imam 4 kontakta aktiva jos gore :)
<vileni> 55917831
<vileni> :)
<vileni> Mmike: jel Tomy mozda jedan od njih?
<Mmike> vileni: jok, mislim da njega nemam
<Mmike> Jel' zna netko kak mailmanu rec da mi salje vise mailova ak je mail crosspostan na vise lista?
<vileni> meni taj icq kao time machine
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ma ja ga imam u pidzinu 
<Mmike> da nemam pidzin nebih nit icq imao
<ivoks> 64631782
<obrut> ja se ne sjecam svog... nisam to cudo dugo koristio
<vileni> idemo sad preko tog svi pricati, da rusi imaju sta citati :)
<Mmike> ja imam OTR u pidginu
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> https://www.raspberrypi.org/magpi/wd-pidrive-node-zero-review/
<SilverSpace> vileni: nisam gledao samo zadnjih 6 krugova 
<SilverSpace> budem pogledao 
<SilverSpace> moto2 je bila predobra
<Mmike> cini se da pocinje jugo
<SilverSpace> kaj nije neki dan pocelo
<SilverSpace> http://newatlas.com/specnext-zx-spectrum-next/49180/#p461219
<vileni> SilverSpace: sve 3 su bile lude
<vileni> dobro su ducatiji isli, iako je lorenzo opet nesto imao problema
<pav> jutar
<jelly> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/slidenjoy/slidenjoy-double-or-triple-your-screens 
<tonilo> jel buntu jos na junitiju
<tonilo> bem ga
<tonilo> mislim stavit android studio i libdgx
<tonilo> al ako je jos juniti nist
<tonilo> jelly: 
<tonilo> ti si aktivan
<tonilo> melita: hi
<tonilo> meni se cini da nitko nije ovdje danas aktiva
<tonilo> da provjerim
<tonilo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9n3irFYlkg
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Stanija - Glavni akteri (OFFICIAL VIDEO 2016) :: Duration: 04:01 :: Views: 3,749,535 uploaded by Stanija Dobrojevic OFFICIAL :: 0 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<tonilo> bait je bacen
<tonilo> sigh
<tonilo> obrut: sto se radi
 * tonilo had three coffees and bunch of cigarettes 
<Mmike> now get some whiskey!
<tonilo> heart attack
<tonilo> Mmike: ozbiljno trezan vec 2 godine
<tonilo> nisam okusio alkohola
<sillyslux> random ping@all
<sillyslux> ak te smeta unity, nabaci random wm/de of your choice
<sillyslux> il neki xubuntu il w/e
<tonilo> nemam vremena za zafrkanciju ocu out of box rijesnje za developing
<tonilo> imat cu ionako dovoljno posla sa alatima
<sillyslux> pa dobro xubuntu je out of the box
<sillyslux> i official
<sillyslux> a zasto ne unity?
<sillyslux> sta sad koristis?
<sillyslux> mos se cak obuc u xubutuu https://www.hellotux.com/xubuntu_polo_shirt_white
<sillyslux> a ovo je za malo vise kul https://www.hellotux.com/xubuntu_hoodie_blackgray
<sillyslux> mmmm https://www.hellotux.com/debian_thong
 * pav priprema upgrade vSphere na 6.5.0a
<pav> bekap je majka svih upgradeova
<ivoks> https://rain.today/
<tonilo> ivoks: nakon pola kutije cigareta sound of rain iritira
<tonilo> haha
<tonilo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGGCN1o1tSQ
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Ash - Clones (Official Music Video) :: Duration: 04:20 :: Views: 172,098 uploaded by RHINO :: 1,816 likes :: 40 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> wut
<jelly> ne volim kad me hajlajtaju i ne napisu konkretan razlog
<sillyslux> ping
<sillyslux> !ping
<uBOTu-fr> pong
<sillyslux> ne voli niko
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHdYvq-x2-8
<datase> ^ YouTube :: IndyCar Series 2017. Indy 500. Jay Howard & Scott Dixon Horrifying Crash (All Angles + Interviews) :: Duration: 09:48 :: Views: 510,494 uploaded by CrashRacing :: 1,117 likes :: 66 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<ivoks> kak to prezivis?
#ubuntu-hr 2017-06-06
<obrut> gledam ja neke komentare na neki indexov clanak, jedan od komentatora Tomislav Mogujato Zemljak... nekak mi je poznato ime i prezime :)
<jelly> can't spell Mogujato without "guja"
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> I put rapist in therapist
<pav> "nisam ginekolog, ali mogu pogledati..." :-)
<pav> zakopano u sredini upgrade manuala od 200+ stranica: Note: VMware currently builds the mboot.c32  plugin to work with SYSLINUX version 3.86 and tests PXE booting only with that version. Other versions are likely to be incompatible. 
<pav> pardon, upgrade manuala od točno 300 stranica
<obrut> vidis kako brinu o svojim korisnicima, sve napisu u manual :)
<obrut> a korisnici uvijek procitaju manulal od pocetka do kraja prije nego sto ista krenu radit :)
<jelly> jebate, koliko nodeova imas da ti treba pxe boot instalacija
 * jelly instalira esxi sa .iso cd-a, ko zadnji windowsas
<jelly> kad bi imao vise od 20 za instalirat razmislio bi, al... imam 4 ukupno ovdje
<obrut> jelly: pa mozda covjek hoce napravit PoC, da vidi jel to radi, kak radi i tako to :)
<jelly> ah, to je za one koji hoce nesto i nauciti
<obrut> ucenje je majka beskorisno potrosenog vremena... bolje se bavit kriminalom
<pav> jelly lako je s cda kad sjediš u datacentru :-)
<jelly> sjedim u uredu, ili doma u gacam
 * Mmike sjedi u gacama
<obrut> nego, jel se bavio tko RPSL-om, validacijom policya/oglasenih prefixa i slicnim pizdarijama ?
<pav> mboot.32 mi treba za bootanje sa sticka
 * obrut isto sjedi u gacama :)
<pav> znam da sam imao problema barem dva puta kad sam iz rescuea na stick stavio recentni syslinux :->
 * pav googla Å¡to je RPSL :-)
<jelly> cudi me da esxi nema hibridni iso koji se boota s cega oces
<pav> http://www.rpsl.org.uk/home.asp :)
<jelly> zvuci kao nesto mrezno
<jelly> ozloglaseni prefixi i bgp i ovo ono
<obrut> pav: nije bas taj, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Routing_Policy_Specification_Language :)
<datase> ^ The Routing Policy Specification Language is a language commonly used by ISPs to describe their routing policies. The routing policies are stored at various whois databases including RIPE, RADB and APNIC. ISPs then generate router...
<pav> jelly: ima u teoriji, s time da Hetznerova remote console oce ili nece raditi s remote moutanim CDom, ovisno u kojem si datacentru
<jelly> ah, krama hardver 
<pav> obrut, na da? :P
<pav> jelly: to je neka java aplikacija kojom se kacis na konzolu stroja
<obrut> dakle, ISP moze tom "jeziku" specificirati routing policy na temelju kojeg mozes na routere/route reflektore spiciti konfiguraciju da se oglasi samo ono sto se smije i tako to...
<jelly> pav: jos ak trazi javu 1.6 a s novijom nece radit...
<pav> virtualke backupirane... Idemo to dignut, ajmo, ajmo! :D
<pav> jelly: firefox vise nece ni pricat s bilo kojom javom
<pav> jer je kao security blabla
<jelly> zato sam ja jos na 45.9esr
<pav> ESR je pristojiniji
<jelly> 52esr je isto odkantao javu
<pav> a tek ffox 64bit-Win, ajme!
<pav> to treba zabraniti
<jelly> jos imamo virtualku sa 2003, jer neke javushe rade jedino u java 1.6 i ie
<pav> hahah banke, i guess
<jelly> ne, menađement hardvera
<pav> moj ffox 52.1.2 non esr mi je jučer ponudio da starta javu ako baš mora
<jelly> hmm, mozda su to onda ukinuli tek u 53
<pav> ali eto lana ne radi baš najbolje pod time
<jelly> onda cu mooooozda upgradeat
<pav> rekao bi da su ukinuli pa vratili, ili sam zaboravio da sam čačkao po configu :D
<pav> svakim dano privatnog poduzetnišva saznam dva tri bisera našeg zakonodavstva
<jelly> imam 1 browser za enterprise flash, 2 za javu, 1 za ozbiljan posal, 1 za junk...
<pav> danom*
<pav> ha ovo je hr gov site. To pouzdano radi samo s IE
<jelly> sva sreca pa 6.5 vcenter ima html5 koji je... skoro ok
<jelly> neke stvari fale, ali se moze kombinirat to i powercli
<jelly> samo zbog skidanja sa flasha se isplati radit upgrade 6.0 -> 6.5 ;-)
<jelly> (na straun to sto im je html5 sucelje trenutno jos sporije od flash sucelja)
<pav> hahah
<pav> "optimizirat ćemo kasnije..."
<obrut> jelly: malo me je nanerviralo to sto novi vcenter radi samo preko weba
<obrut> pa je bilo natezanja s browserima, flashom, html5 i tako to...
<jelly> kak mislis samo prek weba
<jelly> to sto nema fat clienta?
<obrut> pa ona klijent aplikacija za managiranje vise ne radi
<obrut> nema... web only
<jelly> zato da te natjera da naucis raditi u PowerCLI
<jelly> koji je jako dobar po exposanju funkcionalnosti, samo je sintaksa grozna
<jelly> onda odustanes pa se ssh na vcenter i startas rvc (ruby konzola za vcenter)
<obrut> ruby :P
 * obrut ne voli ruby
<SilverSpace> jutr
<SilverSpace> http://www.grantsinclair.com/en/micro-computers/poco-zero-kit-63.html
<obrut> na spomen ruby-a uvijek se sjetim RoRa i ove slike :) http://classicprogrammerpaintings.com/post/142737403879/programmers-at-work-maintaining-a-ruby-on-rails
<jelly> ima i pvc
<jelly> al rvc dobis odma
<jelly> https://github.com/dnaeon/pvc
<pav> jelly: bude tu nekih promjena u vCenter-u uskoro po pitanju pristupa. Webovoono, no pipaju puls i slušaju (od nedavno) čak i u VMwaretu
<pav> ad nebi cli koristio u 21 stoljeću :P
<obrut> neke stvari je brze napravit u cliu ako je cli dobro slozen i ima dobro slozene completione :)
<pav> slazem se s time u potpunosti obrut 
<pav> ali ako imas samo cli :-P
<pav> ili su ti neki fičuri dostupni samo kroz cli...
<SilverSpace> pici pici picicu i na more stici cu 
<obrut> SilverSpace: Vajta ? :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: fakat ne znam 
<obrut> sad moram izguglat :)
<SilverSpace> je fakat je
<SilverSpace> obrut: :)
<obrut> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIY5SSm-mII :)
<datase> ^ YouTube :: vajta-metkovici (picim, picim, picicu - 1987.) :: Duration: 02:44 :: Views: 205,937 uploaded by vajta001 :: 494 likes :: 9 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<pav> pa ne vjerujem ocima
<pav> napisali 300 stranica manuala i onda dodali točku (.) viška
<pav> 9 In the /usbdisk/syslinux.cfg file, edit the APPEND -c boot.cfg line to APPEND -c boot.cfg -p 1.
<pav> naravno da je točka na kraju nepotrebna i da izaziva pucanje instalacije :-)
<pav> obrut:  mozda novi vcentar radi samo preko weba, ali vSphere client radi kako spada za sada
<pav> skoro
<pav> spoji se samo :P
<pav> uf vrijeme za kavu
<pav> možda je trebalo izaći i maintenance moda :)
<Mmike> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B071R3YS2H/ref=pe_3187911_189395841_TE_dp_1
<Mmike> 10gigabit za ispod 100 dolara
<obrut> Mmike: opa, to mi treba ;)
<Mmike> obrut: yup :) ja bih dvije, pa mozemo skup uzet morti?
<obrut> Mmike: mozemo zajedno... ja bih tri komada
<Mmike> kul!
<BotaniCar> Da bar imam tak brz pristup internetima da mi to treba. A za LAN ... bleh :) 
<Mmike> da, meni treba za domacu mrezu
<pav> hm da. nekako to življe radi na 6.5
<ivoks> hoce mi netko objasniti...
<ivoks> kako bahrain ima toliki zracni prostor
<ivoks> http://static4.uk.businessinsider.com/image/5935d3684cb1e42c395ff035-1190-625/one-map-shows-how-much-trouble-qatar-airways-may-be-in.jpg
<ivoks> to je ovaj otocic sjeverozapadno od katra
<jelly> mmm, Å¡pek fileki https://www.facebook.com/MRAKgrill/photos/pcb.1202717699857307/1202716139857463/?type=3&theater
<BotaniCar> opet jedes mesa, jelly ?
<pav> Jel tko (osim mene) još isprobao Windows Server 2016?
<BotaniCar> Ja am u procesu pripreme
<Mmike> pav: ne, al' sam isproboa ubuntu zesty i mogu ti rec da je skroz ok
<Mmike> UbuntuMATE
<BotaniCar> pav: reci radije jesi li probao kontejnere pod windowsima 
<BotaniCar> Neki dan sam tek skuzio, kad sam isao hyper-v rolu ukljuciti , da mogu staviti kvacl i na "containers". Nisam se usudio
<ivoks> Mmike: s kojom kompanijom si letio u juznu ameriku?
<Mmike> ivoks: sec, ed me tlaci na hengautsu
<Mmike> ivoks: s iberijom
<Mmike> ivoks: iako su karte kupljene preko latama
<Mmike> zagreb->frankfurt->madrid->santiago
<ivoks> s njima necu
<ivoks> stalno gube prtljagu
<Mmike> komplikovano na ovaj nacin zato kaj smo se htjeli nac s frendom s majorce u madridu
<ivoks> gori su od talijana
<Mmike> pa je zato iberia/latam bila
<Mmike> inace LH leti do BuenosAiresa ili SaoPaola a onda od tamo latam dalje
<ivoks> moram u brazil na tjedan dana
<ivoks> u sao paolo ;)
<Mmike> ides pozdravit Gustava? :D
<ivoks> idem na cugu s Kikom
<Mmike> ivoks: to je ok - meni je u kurcu bilo da moram nakon 13 sati doc u sao paolo ili buenos aires i onda cekat 2-3 sata i onda jos 3-4-5 sati letjet do santiaga
<Mmike> pa mi je ovo madrid->santiago bilo super, jos je avion poletio u ponoc tak da sam u 02 spavao, odspavao sam 5-6 sati u avionu
<Mmike> bed je kaj nemam milje :D
<Mmike> tj, imam od latama  :(
<Mmike> lijepo
<Mmike> nadam se da kiko nije vegeterijanac
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> nek te odvede na Fogo de chao
<Mmike> the ultimate bbq experience
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> rijetko kad jede, a kad jede, jede nes bezveze
<Mmike> ne razumijem to :D
<obrut> "obozavam" troubleshootanje openstacka :P
<ivoks> pametni ljudi koriste juju
<ivoks> ja sam do sad vec tri puta redeploya taj openstack
<ivoks> svaki put radi od prve
<ivoks> jednom sa DPDKom, jednom sa DVRom i jednom sa obicnim NGom
<ivoks> ne znam zasto se ljudi muce s time
<ivoks> doduse, naucis puno ako troubleshootas
<pav> BotaniCar: kontejneri? To je M$ naziv na što točno? :D
<BotaniCar> pav, kajaznam, znam sam d je to pisalo pored mjeta za sttavit kvacicu 
<BotaniCar> ha ! https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/virtualization/windowscontainers/quick-start/quick-start-windows-10
<BotaniCar> "Dockerfile: - Dockerfiles are used to automate the creation of container images." # sad sam sve vidio 
<obrut> ivoks: stvar je da je deploy prosao ok, sve radi mjesecima i odjednom prestane radit :P
<ivoks> pa sto je prestalo raditi?
<pav> bwah
<pav> ovdje je malo bolje objašnjeno o čemu se radi: http://searchitoperations.techtarget.com/definition/application-containerization-app-containerization
<ivoks> pa da ti pomognemo
<ivoks> obrut: ^
<obrut> upravo gledam sto, ali vjerojatno dnsmasq :)
 * ivoks debugira OpenStack od 2013.
<ivoks> obrut: kako se manifestira problem?
<obrut> vrlo jednostavno, instance ne dobivaju ip adrese ;)
<ivoks> koristite overlay ili provider mreze?
<obrut> overlay - vxlan
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> dhcp agent se vrti na compute nodovima ili na network nodu?
<obrut> compute :)
<ivoks> na svakom compute nodeu ili na samo jednom?
<obrut> jednom :)
<ivoks> onda je to network node
<ivoks> imas qdhcp namespace
<jelly> znaci od 2013 to cudo ne radi?!?!
<ivoks> pogledaj koji interface ima ip adresu od privatne mreze u tom namespaceu
<ivoks> i pokreni tcpdump; ip netns exec qdhcp..... tcpdump -nei inteface_name
<ivoks> i onda rebutaj ili pokreni novu instancu na toj privatnoj mrezi
 * ivoks pretpostavlja da si sve logove pogledao i nista nisi nasao
<pav> You’re Invited: Join VMware’s Largest Virtual IT Conference
<jelly> wifimash-testiranje@iskon.hr ... pire od wirelessa
<obrut> zvao me maloprije Saudijac, al ne znam dal bi ga zajebavo sto jebu Katar :)
<BotaniCar> Sto volim kad nazove klijent i veli da sam imao pravo kad sam predlagao nabavak opreme bez koje im se sad sve zivo skrsilo i poslovanje stoji <3
<obrut> you told me so ! :)
<BotaniCar> Da da da :) Vrijedi vise od zlata :)
<jelly> nijemci sgiurno imaju rijec za to...
<jelly> BotaniCar: jel nesto trivijalno tipa UPS ili backup link 
<jelly> ili, nedajboze, drugo napajanje
<jelly> morat cu nabaviti GTA
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9GZjPd78hg
<datase> ^ YouTube :: GTA Vice City Flash FM :: Duration: 01:03:04 :: Views: 254,181 uploaded by Blinky Driver :: 2,192 likes :: 37 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> > I would park on the beach away from npc's and sit back and listen to the stations. Great times.
<infy-> Moje djetinjstvo! :D
<obrut> infy-: ta igra je iz tvog djetinjstva ? :)
<obrut> sta bi moglo bit da ima voznje i pucnjave iz mog djetinjstva... nesto poput ovog :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrmrG3p4cN0
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Miami Vice (ZX Spectrum) :: Duration: 26:54 :: Views: 1,962 uploaded by zxspectrumgames4 :: 5 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> bila je voznja na bmx-u ili ponici a ne na kompjuteru... tek poslije test drive i lotus 
<jelly> outrun na 8-bitacima nije bio ko zna kaj
<obrut> ponici, za bmx se nije imalo para, nije tata bio u partiji :)
<jelly> nama je stric gastarbajter donio C128D i PAL monitor, za istu cijenu se tad mogao dobiti Atari 1040ST
<jelly> al na atariju bi vjerojatno naucio nista nego bi stavio disketu i igrao se
<obrut> ijao, sad bi te svaki atarijevac zadavio :)
<infy-> obrut: da :D
<ivoks> dakle, lol
<ivoks> rupa koja radi samo na sustavima koji imaju omogucen i poslozen selinux
<ivoks> rupa u sudo
<ivoks> ako niste osigurali sustav sa selinux, niste ugrozeni :)
<SilverSpace> ln
<SilverSpace> ustvari odoh pogledati motoGP 
<obrut> "Europska komisija odobrila je danas hrvatski plan za širokopojasnu mrežu nove generacije (NGN), koji treba osigurati brzi internetski pristup ondje gdje trenutačno nije dostupan, osobito u ruralnim područjima."
<obrut> mene zanima sto je to "brzi internetski pristup"
<CrazyLemon> LTE? :D
<obrut> "Osim toga, sva europska kućanstva trebala bi imati pristup mrežama koje nude brzinu preuzimanja od najmanje 100 Mbps, koja se već do 2020. može unaprijediti do 1 gigabita."
<CrazyLemon> right :D
<sillyslux> sure..
<obrut> zivim u neboderu od 14 katova i gomilom stanova, a glupi HT nije provuko optiku :P susjedni ulaz (dakle fizicki povezana zgrada) ima optiku
<obrut> i sad ne znam tko je tu lud
#ubuntu-hr 2017-06-07
<pav> jutar
<SilverSpace> jutr
<SilverSpace> https://www.dropbox.com/s/tg5oedo51td70dn/jedinica.jpg?dl=0
<BotaniCar> Jutro momcine
<BotaniCar> jelly: trivijalno kao offsite backup :) 
<jelly> eh
<Mmike> gut morgen
<BotaniCar> Gutn abn ! :) 
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/lk_BLyUhFLQ?t=23m33s
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Spicy Talks #2 feat. Ribafish @ 23:33 :: Duration: 29:57 :: Views: 680 uploaded by Volim Ljuto :: 16 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> Da Bomb Ground Zero
<ivoks> nevjerojatno
<ivoks> 29.5. sklopim ugovor s tele2
<ivoks> posalju mi SIM karticu postom, od Splita do Murtera
<ivoks> do dan danas nije stigla
<ivoks> jucer narucim telefon iz poljske
<ivoks> i danas dodje
<ivoks> na kraju mi je tele2 poslao jos jednu sim karticu u ponedjeljak, i dosla je jucer
<Mmike> to k'o meni amazon :)
<Mmike> od 10 stvari kaj sam narucivao sa 6 sam imao bedove s dostavom
<ivoks> ja bas nikad
<Mmike> polovicno vezano - diners kartica mi istekla s 31.5
<ivoks> narucujem skoro svaki tjedan nes
<Mmike> diners mi je prosli tjedan tek poslao novu :)
<Mmike> jucer je dosla
<Mmike> debili :)
<ivoks> erstecardclub?
<ivoks> ja sam ih trazio visa karticu za firmu na moru
<ivoks> vise mi se ne javljaju, niti su poslali karticu
<Mmike> da, od erstea je to
<pav> Mmike, ivoks, koji amazon? američki, britanski, njemački?
<Mmike> njemacki meni
<Mmike> mozda britanski koij put
<Mmike> al' ja slabo od tamo uzimam
<Mmike> ovih 10 puta je u periodu od 5-6 godina
<pav> od ono malo puta u životu (< 30 ) što sam naručivao s britanskog amazona uspjeli su napraviti sranje nekoliko puta
<pav> jedan CD nikad nije došao
<pav> pa su poslali novi :D
<pav> SSD je krenuo na dostavu i Italiju, pa se vratio u HR
<pav> u Italiju*
<pav> nijemci su bili ok, ali to je bilo samo par puta
<pav> sad sam konvertirao račun u poslovni pa ću vidjeti iskustava
<jelly> TIL: obrisati GPT tablicu da je vise nema: sgdisk -Z /dev/sdd
<jelly> jedno od onih pitanja na koja su prva tri rezultata iz gugla beskorisna
<jelly> 1. ne, ne zelim ddati cijeli disk 2. ne, ne zelim obrisati sve particije 3. ...
<pav> way to go jelly :) Počni pisati blog! 
<Hrki> pozdrav
<Hrki> pod "locale" imam LANG=hr_HR.utf8
<Hrki> ali mi i dalje ne rade znakovi :/
<sillyslux> jeli to pod x-om ili na konsoli?
<Hrki> putty me zajebava
<Hrki> inace, ispada da taj export radi, jer mi bash baca poruke na HR, ali ne rade naši znakovi
<Hrki> èæžðš
<sillyslux> ah neznam, sa desktop koristim setxkbmap, za putty nezname
<Hrki> i sve je radilo, ali otkad sam na win10 se to dogodilo
<Hrki> a utf-8 je na puttyu
<sillyslux> aj bar imas š iž
<Hrki> pa jebem ih sve
<Hrki> haha :D
<Hrki> a sve je radilo bez problema, tak dugo dok nisam uzeo novi komp
<Hrki> isusati i win10, pa to jos danas ima problema sa jebenim charsetovima
<SilverSpace> vrati komp :)
<Hrki> evo, idem probat na laptop 
<Hrki> čćžđš
<Hrki> evo tu radi, mrššš
<ivoks> i... tele2
<ivoks> Preuzeto 187 MB pri 1min 37s (1925 kB/s)                                                                                                                                                
<ivoks> nije lose. bolje nego na adslu
<ivoks> pa ovaj HNS ne veci show od HDZa
<sillyslux> njemacki vodafone pocinje lte 4.5G rollout sa 500MBit-a
<ivoks> sillyslux: sve je to divno i krasno
<ivoks> mene veseli sto na otoku mogu imati 20mbit, iako mi do kuce dolazi parica koja je vec istrunula
<ivoks> kad dodje 5G, onda cu ubiti i wifi
<ivoks> do tad... 4G je super :D
<sillyslux> ah i ono... intel je poceo s esim-om :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-06-08
<Mmike> BUMBARA BUMBARA BOOOM!
<pav> jutro Mmike :)
<Mmike> vrodicu!
<Mmike> pavcicu!
<Mmike> botanicarcicu
<Mmike> i vi drugi :D
<obrut> :P
<jelly> :-\
<Mmike> obutrnjak
<Mmike> jellek
<Mmike> kak bura fino puse
<pav> vidga, sav je blagoglagoljiv u deminutivima
<pav> što more napravi od čovika! :P
<jelly> lol, rusi se brinu za sigurnost europe http://blog.fefe.de/?ts=a7c63986
<jelly> (cybersigurnost ;-)
<pav> ja bi se zabrinuo  za svoj život se rusi odjednom zabrinu za mene :-)
<pav> I have read and agree to the Technical Preview License I also understand that Flings are experimental and should not be run on production systems. 
<pav> o how yes no, The ESXi Embedded Host Client
<jelly> ovak lijepo vrijeme u zg nisam davno vidio
<jelly> pirka vjetric, vedro, nije vruce nije zima, mirise frisko a ne po smogu
<SilverSpace> dam
<vrodic> Mmike! gdje si ti ovih dana?
<vrodic> jelly: meni je taj smog najgori, obicno uvijek kad nema vjetra vecinu dana
<SilverSpace> oooo motogp i ovaj vikend
<SilverSpace> a i f1
<obrut> vrodicu pa ti si ziv, tipkas :)
<Mmike> vrodic: Jelsa, Hvar :D
<obrut> jebemu, ja isto radim od doma, treba mi samo internet, ne znam sto uopce cubim u Zagrebu
<obrut> ionako imam pristup na kucni datacentar izvana :)
<vrodic> ziv sam, rodila mi se kcer proslu srijedu pa je malo veselo :)
<vrodic> i trazim od ovo tjedna nove poslovne prilike :)
<obrut> vrodic: opa, pa cestitam :)
<jelly> obrut: kucni datacentar je ok kad imas 100Mbps uplink
<jelly> na 5Mbps je malo bezveze
<obrut> jelly: pa je, al radi za ono sto mi ulavnom treba, ssh pristup i pristup na web sucelje, ionako je 99% prometa unutar datacentra :)
<obrut> jel koristi tko ciscov anyconnect ?
<obrut> sta znaci ova poruka: "Failed to read from SSL socket: Success."
<obrut> da je uspjesno failalo citanje sa socketa ? :)
<jelly> TreeSize Free ♥
<jelly> obrut: koristi, al Meni Radi™
<obrut> jel se moze smecu reci nekako da ignorira pizdarije s nevaljavim certifikatima kad ne ponudi onaj checkbox za ignore... sam gumb ignore ne jebe ni 5%
<jelly> ne znam, jednostavnije je nać CA od firme i importat jednom nego gledat zaš to ne radi
<obrut> importo sam i ne jebe svejedno
<jelly> sva sreca, ne bavim se s tim govn^H^H^H^Hproizvodom nego networkingasi i windowsasi
 * jelly si moze priustiti da bude linux snob
<obrut> a jebiga, ja sve uglavnom radim na linuxu i trebam kod klijenta napraviti nesto na njegovim linux kantama, a kako se spojit tamo ? jebeni cisco vpn :P
<obrut> ovaj linux klijent koji imam se smrzne
<obrut> windows klijent pizdi na certifikat
<jelly> openconnect ne radi?
<jelly> mi jos imamo i stari ipsec vpn za koji radi vpnc i novi za koji bi trebao raditi openconnect
<obrut> openconnect se zaglavi da ga moram killat
<jelly> gjubre jedno
<ivoks> london :)
<ivoks> southwark cak
<Mmike> ivoks: ed je pitao za tebe neki dan, javi se covjeku :)
<Mmike> ivoks: ak svratis do borough marketa mogao bi mi neke sireve donijeti? :D :D
<CrazyLemon> https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/epractice/news/croatia-adopts-2020-egovernment-strategy
<jelly> ivoks: koji DE/GUI/OS koristis na hi-dpi monitorima
<obrut> jelly: meni MATE radi relativno ok na 27", 2560x1440
<jelly> mislim da cu preskociti jos koju godinu, ili kupit meka di to radi kak spada
<obrut> meni je trebo jos jedan monitor i onda sam si reko, ak sad kupujem nesto, uzecu 27", a onda mi se ne isplati uzimat nesto fullhd
<sillyslux> samo "relativno ok"? sta mu fali?
<obrut> pa nist, u biti radi sve ok
<jelly> firefox? chrome? rxvt-unicode?
<jelly> xfreerdp / remmina?
<sillyslux> ah to je rijec o 200dpi stvari?
<sillyslux> hah bas blesavo da xrandr nema --dpi per monitor
<sillyslux> ili ipak ima?? --dpi <dpi>/<output> 
<jelly> 200 je ok ali 300 je bolje
<jelly> medjutoa, na 300 dpi, 2560x1600 je ekrancic od 10 inca
<sillyslux> sta ako ti je jedan ekran 96dpi a drugi 220?
<sillyslux> btw mouse pointer mi je nesto oko 50px
<sillyslux> al i to je ok, uvik znam di je
<sillyslux> i oci su mi dobre, pa gledam i ovo 220dpi na ka ono 1:1
<jelly> sillyslux: i ono sto nitko ne pita, sto ako ti je jedan ekran na 50cm a drugi na 120cm udaljenosti?
<sillyslux> pa ovi 220dpi mi je direktno pod nosom, a ove na 96 su duplo dalje
<sillyslux> 30cm/60cm od prilike
<jelly> i jos jednu 60" TV sa 66dpi na dva metra :-)
<sillyslux> eh to mi treba
<sillyslux> i jednu plavusu sa 170 na 20cm s desne
<sillyslux> da nije tak dosadno kad gledam 4chan slicice
<jelly> kaj ce ti 170, dost je 90 70 90 
<sillyslux> puno je to
<sillyslux> https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/malware-uses-obscure-intel-cpu-feature-to-steal-data-and-avoid-firewalls/
<sillyslux> chrrchrrchrr
<ivoks> ukip - 0 points
<ivoks> wow
<ivoks> konzervativci izgubili vlast u UKu
<sillyslux> hah... `espeak-ng "evo naučio sam i ja hrvatski" -v zls/hr`
<ivoks> to je vise neki bosanski :)
<sillyslux> još samo da ima 
<sillyslux> ženski glas
<sillyslux> bosanski kažeš?
<sillyslux> trebamo više diversity
#ubuntu-hr 2017-06-09
<jelly> https://imgur.com/gallery/GwSMQQu ocekivao kiseli osmijeh
<ivoks> jelly: nemam hi-dpi monitore
<ivoks> jelly: to je za hipstere
<ivoks> ja sam slijepi starkelja koji ne vidi vise ni na 1920x1080 na 24"
<jelly> a, to rjesava taj tehnicki problem
<Mmike> mongo3.2 je jos vece govno od monga2.6
<Mmike> tamo kad se sroka mongod ili server bar s --repair mosh popravit stvari, tak da se mongo pokrene
<Mmike> na 3.2, ovisi kak se sjebe, mosh plakat
<Mmike> --repair segfaulta
<obrut> anketa iz strategije e-hrvatske 2020: "Najcesci nacin pristupa internetu: * dail-up (imaju typo), * Mobilni telefon, * xDSL, * Kabelski internet"
<obrut> bas me zanima koliko je ekipe na dial-upu
<obrut> [6~
<vileni> ima tko iskustva sa radiusom? 
<vileni> pozeljno radius otp
<obrut> vileni: zasad samo sa strane nekog tko konzumira logove odnosno accounting informacije s radiusa :)
<jelly> crashao mi je rucni sat :-|
<jelly> nakon reboota, pokazuje krivo vrijeme
<sillyslux> updejtaj
<sillyslux> ili ga instaliraj ponovo
<sillyslux> mozda ga neko hakira?
<sillyslux> ko danas  jos nosi sat na ruci?
<jelly> svi koji broje kilometre, korake, visinsku razliku...
<Mmike> http://www.independent.co.uk/travel/news-and-advice/mandspreading-madrid-spain-ban-public-transport-bus-metro-behaviour-etiquette-a7779041.html
<Mmike> koji kufer?!
<Mmike> doin' ceph-radosgw
<Mmike> krivo
<obrut> sillyslux: oni kojima se ne da vadit mobitel da vide koliko je sati :P
<sillyslux> :|
<obrut> Mmike: nista cudno obzirom da muskarci uglavnom imaju zdrapane hlace medju nogama :)
<obrut> da im jaja ne ispadnu u javnosti :)
<Mmike> jaja moraju ispadat
<Mmike> kak mislis da se hladim
<sillyslux> https://jmtd.net/log/minimalism/
<obrut> hmm, kaze mi HAKOM mapa za dostupnost pojedinih brzina neta da na podrucju moje zgrade mogu dobit 100Mbit/s i vise... kad sam zadnji put gledo, susjedna zgrada koja ima optiku je bila pokrivena, moja nije, sad je i moja...
<obrut> HT-ov portal za provjeru dostupnosti kaze da nista od toga...
<obrut> nadam se da rezultat ove karte nije ponuda kvazioperatera pod imenom Terrakom :P
<obrut> jel zna tko koga tko radi ub.netu ? :)
<obrut> o jebote... u bnetu
<obrut> u biti znas da provider ne valja ako barem jedan zaposlenik ne visi na ircu na linux ili ubuntu kanalu :)
<sillyslux> ° to
<sillyslux> ^^
<pav> obrut: radio je kratko frend iz srednje u upravi tamo
<pav> prosetao se on krot Iskon, bnet, T-com
<pav> sta ti treba?
<obrut> zanima je jel bnet ima ipv6 uopce u razmatranju u neko dogledno vrijeme :)
<sillyslux> haha, i bilo ko drugi
<sillyslux> s/i/ili
<obrut> pa HT ima :)
<sillyslux> a jeli? pa ht ne brajamo
<sillyslux> https://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html#tab=per-country-ipv6-adoption&tab=per-country-ipv6-adoption
<sillyslux> 0.04%... i to vec godinama ista brojka :(
<obrut> kod nas je i problem da korisnici nisu zainteresirani :P
<sillyslux> u njemackoj je unitymedia opalio po v6
<sillyslux> ali ono... ds-lite
<sillyslux> pa ti je v4 natan
<sillyslux> a unitymedia je kableska, kao bnet u hr
<pav> obrut: to ti je sad VIP, pa je pretezno kaos :D
<obrut> sillyslux: HT/DT vec neko vrijeme rade na terastreamu koji tak slicno funkcionira... trenutno je neki mali pilot, opet se pokrenula prica, al pitanje je kad ce
<sillyslux> testiranje cega? dualstack(lite)?
<obrut> testiranje cijele te usluge/koncepta
<obrut> stvar je bazirana na cisto optickoj mrezi, ipv6 only, ipv4 je tuneliran od IAD-a do NAT-alice
<sillyslux> znaci ds-lite
<obrut> ds-lite je recimo zadnji koncept o kojem se pricao tad kad sam pratio projekt :)
<sillyslux> kod unitymedia u njemackoj mos in poslat email, zamilos da ti daju full dual-stack pa dob9ijes i regular ipv4
<obrut> ja doma sad imam dualstack, pa imam i v4 i v6
<sillyslux> jeli bilo problema?
<sillyslux> s v4?
<sillyslux> i nat?
<sillyslux> jeli koristis dyndns?
<obrut> u kojem smislu nat ? nat kod mene na IAD-u ?
<sillyslux> v4 nat kod operatera
<obrut> imam "svoj" dynds, dakle vlastiti DNS server pa ga povremeno azuriram :)
<obrut> aha, nisam NAT-an kod operatera, imam javnu ipv4 adresu i ipv6 prefix
<sillyslux> e a dualstack lite je full v6 + v4 priko nat kod operatera
<obrut> da, znam
<obrut> ali to nije kod mene, tako je na terastreamu, ja nisam na terastreamu :)
<obrut> nemam ni optiku doma
<sillyslux> pa ti je kuca priko v4 prilicno nedostupna izvana
<obrut> ja imam najnormalniji vdsl dual stack
<sillyslux> onda sta to imas?
<sillyslux> ht?
<obrut> ht da
<pav> obrut: ako hoces pošten posao, uzmi HT optiku i mirna bosna
<obrut> pav: nedostupna je kod mene :P
<sillyslux> bez dopisivanja i molitve?
<obrut> da je dostupna, imao bih doma terastream i dzabe surfo na parstomegabita :)
<obrut> sillyslux: bez molitve, pitali su hocu li, ja reko ocu :)
<sillyslux> vau
<sillyslux> hocu i ja
<obrut> eh, da si se javio prije koju godinu, sredio bih ti ja :)
<pav> obrut: nazovi SZK
<pav> mozda imaju staru bazu na webu :P
<obrut> mozda :)
<sillyslux> vau skuha ja salsa napoli i covjece... DOBRO!!! yay :D
<obrut> ftp-iraj malo ovamo, sad sam skuzio da sam gladan :)
<sillyslux> aww ima kil cesnjaka u tome
<sillyslux> i ima dosta toga, aj se ti tuneliraj ovamo pa cemo zajedno vecerati
<sillyslux> a zatim na koncert magazina :D
<sillyslux> bit ce in drago!!
<obrut> magazina ?!? :P
<sillyslux> pa... da
<sillyslux> tjestinu sam stavio samo za me, za sad
<obrut> ne znam na kojim drogama bi moro bit za ic na koncert Magazina :)
<sillyslux> a jeli?
<sillyslux> pa mislim da cu otic
<sillyslux> popit pivo i to...
<sillyslux> tu je 150m dalje
<sillyslux> a u 3 godine nije niceg bilo, pa je i magazin dobar uz pivo valjda
<sillyslux> mozda bude i koja zenka, koja voli cesnjaka :D
<obrut> e za to si trebo jest luk, a ne cesnjak :)
<obrut> na luk se vataju zene
<sillyslux> stavio sam i luka!
<sillyslux> svega pomalo, osim mesa
<sillyslux> prijatno
<sillyslux> mmmm MOREEEE
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1ueZS8O6Ss
<datase> ^ YouTube :: The Asteroids Galaxy Tour - Major :: Duration: 03:35 :: Views: 1,657,841 uploaded by The Asteroids Galaxy Tour :: 9,216 likes :: 213 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obrut> hmm, prvi put cujem tu stvar, bila bi super da nema pjevanja :)
<Mmike> http://mmike.mooo.com/munin/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/hddtemp_smartctl.html
<Mmike> u Travnju negdje sam kupio FractalDesign kuciste :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-06-10
<sillyslux> https://verelox.com/
<jelly> lol
<jelly> > Unfortunately, an ex administrator has deleted all customer data and wiped most servers.
<jelly> > We have been working hard to recover the data but this was not possible for all data that was lost.
<jelly> "vratit cemo sve podatke osim one koje smo izgubili"
<jelly> ...
<jelly> ak prezive, mozes racunati da je to jedan od rijetkih vps providera koji imaju backup :-)
<sillyslux> u buducnost
<sillyslux> a tom administratoru nece nista ostat od penzije
<sillyslux> jedino ako mu uspije krivit ruse za to ili kineze ili sj. koreju
<sillyslux> daily builds sad bez junitija
<sillyslux> reminds me of wayland :(
<obrut> i tak... kupio 8 TB disk, sad kopiram stvari sa krcatog 4TB, kaze mc da ce kopiranje trajat 12h :P
<jelly> tak je to kad imas milione fajlova
<jelly> trebao si dd-ati i povecati fs
<obrut> mogo sam i tako, da :)
<jelly> ali imas priliku da defragmentises fajlove
<jelly> i mozda probas neki fensi-smensi novi fs
<jelly> xfs, bcachefs, kajjaznam
<obrut> xfs sam vrtio prije pun kua godina
<jelly> bcachefs ispada jednostavniji i stabilniji od onog btrfs koji se vec skoro 10 godina razvija
<obrut> btrfs se ne usudim stavljat
<jelly> ne, to je nestabilno djubre i dalje
<jelly> https://lwn.net/Articles/717379/ (bcachefs ima fsck, koji radi)
<jelly> to cu probati na desktopu doma kad budem dodavao jos diskova
<jelly> http://bcachefs.org/ ima vecinu zanimljivih stvari od btrfs, osim raid-a za sad
<sillyslux> uaaaaar http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/richard-hammond-izletio-ceste-rimcevom-autu-c/160747.aspx
<jelly> ne zna vozit
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8465-9Q5QJM
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Grand Tour host Richard Hammond injured in crash - BBC News :: Duration: 00:49 :: Views: 7,321 uploaded by BBC News :: 691 likes :: 42 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> nisam ni falio... kad je po kurcu mislio s tom brzinom proci taj zavoj
<jelly> kak*
<sillyslux> puh shit happens
<obrut> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEpCF2PlJRQ
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Richard Hammond horrible car crash in Switzerland (10.06.2017, electrical concept car) :: Duration: 00:32 :: Views: 1,000 uploaded by L' Originale :: 89 likes :: 35 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2017-06-11
<sillyslux> completely fucked everything up... https://qz.com/999495/the-tech-world-is-rallying-around-a-young-developer-who-made-a-huge-embarrassing-mistake/
<sillyslux> ovake njusi sad na dnevnoj bazi
 * pav se povlači u ljetnu rezidenciju :)
#ubuntu-hr 2018-06-04
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5qtSxC02OE
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Avantasia-Lay All Your Love In Me :: Duration: 04:26 :: Views: 449,795 uploaded by avantasiafan :: 2,282 likes :: 51 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J86NI5DhYLQ
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Ichisan&Nakova - Povratak Otpisanih :: Duration: 07:17 :: Views: 44,882 uploaded by nuoduo :: 312 likes :: 9 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> hahaha what a read... https://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-crypto/msg33291.html
<sillyslux> sta ono, selinux 2.5mil loc je od njih?
<sillyslux> ovo kad citam, reko bi only u hr: https://twitter.com/BJanosch/status/1003412848930746371
#ubuntu-hr 2018-06-05
<jelly> toshiba 3TB HDD 539kn u protisu i neutrino mobile
<hrvoje> nemoj zezat ?! iiii, taman bi mogao slagati neki storage
<jelly> kiša \o/
<sillyslux> oh... na moru nemoze bit lipse
<jelly> ne znam, more 25°C u 5. i 6. mjesecu, kad bude 7.-8. bit će pišaka
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> heh, dođem u neutrino dućan, naravno da nemaju disk na lageru iako na webu piše da ima
<SilverSpace> eh 
<sillyslux> "This item does not ship to Croatia." so much hate :(
<sillyslux> lol, ono neki ssd: Hard Drive Rotational Speed	1 RPM
<SilverSpace> ludo :) Lorenco u Hondu Petrucci u Dukati 
<SilverSpace> Marquez u Formula 1 
<SilverSpace>  e to bi bilo ludo 
<SilverSpace> https://www.motorsport.com/f1/news/motogp-marquez-makes-formula-1-debut-1044678
<jelly> nema veze, bit će sutra poslije 14h u poslovnici
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj si kupio 
<SilverSpace> koji 
<jelly> nisam još ništa kupio, samo naručio https://neutrinomobile.hr/hdd-toshiba-dt01aca300-3tb.html
<jelly> navodno ima i u protisu, kunu jeftinije, ali to mi je 10 minuta dalje pješice
#ubuntu-hr 2018-06-06
<sillyslux> https://raspored.hrt.hr/?raspored=1&mreza=2&datum=2018-06-06&najava=207705
<sillyslux> 1 4 da lulz
#ubuntu-hr 2018-06-07
<sillyslux> sad ce ISS za koju minutu. pa da vidimo kak je po danu...
#ubuntu-hr 2018-06-08
<ivoks> jebo ti pas systemd
<jelly> heh
<hrvoje> hahahaha, kaj je pak tebi skrivio? da nisam jedini koji ga ne voli (blago rečeno)
<ivoks> pa jebte
<ivoks> velis mu zaustavi servis
<ivoks> tocnije
<ivoks> velis mu da pokrene servis
<ivoks> servis ima mutavu init scriptu, pa izadje sa 'nisam uspio', ali se u biti pokrene
<ivoks> i vise ga ne mozes zaustaviti sa systemdem
<ivoks> upstart je bio puno inteligentniji po tom pitanju
<ivoks> nije pratio sto ce skripta reci, vec sto ce binary reci
<ivoks> i onda moras rucno ici ubijati procese
<ivoks> da bi mogao opet pokrenuti
<jelly> support za init script je (namjerno?) loš
<jelly> ovi u neutrinu su smotani i 3 dana mi ne mogu nabaviti disk, odo u https://www.protis.hr/products/details/hdd-interni-toshiba-35-3-tb-7200-rpm-dt01aca300/67730
<jelly> za kunu jeftinije
<jelly> 538kn 3TB Toshiba (rebrandani HGST)
<obrut> jesu cemu te toshibe ?
<jelly> to su valjda zadnja serija consumer HGST negdje iz skladista
<jelly> stavit cu ga u raid1, po toj cijeni ak i krepa nakon 2 godine garancije isplatio se
<obrut> meni je 3TB premalo, al ak uzmem dva... :)
<jelly> ne znamu jesu cemu, 5400 
<jelly> da imam sata utora kupijo bi i 3-4, ovak nemam ih di staviti
<obrut> ja imam dovoljno kanti koje su 0-24 upaljene pa se kapacitet lako distrubuira :)
<obrut> (ako pofali sata utora u glavne dvije kante)
<obrut> bas bi mogo prosetat do protisa
<jelly> ne javljaju mi se ni na telefon ni na skype bagra
<jelly> na webu pise raspolozivo i akcija, al dok dodjem tamo sigurno ce neki turbo pokupovati sve diskove
<obrut> bez brige, jos nisam otisao :)
<obrut> bas me zanima da li ce ovaj crveni uragan preci preko Zg, na putu je, grmljavina se cuje u daljini :)
<obrut> sad je pitanje, zatvorit 'balkonska' vrata prije odlaska na wc ili ne
<obrut> da ne bi moro u sred citanja stripa trcat van
<hrvoje> sigurno je sigurno :)
<ivoks> slazem pitanja za hiring proces
<ivoks> imam ih 31
<ivoks> treba mi jos jedno, a izgubio sam motivaciju :D
<ivoks> ima tko kakvu sugestiju?
<obrut> za koju poziciju ?
<ivoks> inzenjer
<ivoks> treba mi opcenito IT/Linux pitanje
<ivoks> network, storage, stogod
<obrut> evo jedno koje sam ja imao kad sam se zaposljavao, sta radi: chmod 4755 nesto.sh :)
<obrut> odma sam ih prokuzio :)
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> to je opisno
<ivoks> ali dalo mi je ideju :)
<ivoks> hvala!
<hrvoje> ivoks: možeš pitati što radi sticky bit na direktoriju :)
<hrvoje> još par ideja - mogući razlozi zašto se desi SIGSEGV, na kojem principu radi LRU cache, i ako si baš zločest prema kandidatima, "je li UDP checksum obavezan" :D
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAyfo__Mhpc origigi verzija, ne iz povratka
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Otpisani Jazz Orkestar RTB-a - Original Soundtrack :: Duration: 02:44 :: Views: 5,645 uploaded by Zoran Milenkovic :: 63 likes :: 2 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/firmware-vulnerabilities-disclosed-in-supermicro-server-products/
#ubuntu-hr 2018-06-09
<sillyslux> sta ovo neke nove gume?
<sillyslux> "hipersoft"?
<sillyslux> ooooe, freelance.hr svaka 3 mjeseca zajebe update svog ssl certifikata, a ima redirect sa http na https :(
#ubuntu-hr 2018-06-10
<sillyslux> 3...2...1...
<sillyslux> bum
<sillyslux> e p.p.
<sillyslux> nista od toga
<sillyslux> dammit... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZAJFLqprUc&feature=youtu.be
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Flap Boy Slim Jaimie Jacobs magic wallet :: Duration: 00:31 :: Views: 408 uploaded by Jaimie Jacobs :: 0 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> https://www.jaimiejacobswallets.com/products/flap-boy-slim-magischer-herren-geldbeutel-echtes-leder
<sillyslux> lol...
#ubuntu-hr 2019-06-03
<dodobas> yutro
<jelly> zijev
<hrvoje> ponedjeljak :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> pih morao jucer kupiti novi frizider
<SilverSpace> a taman mi u osmom svi krediti po kartici isticu 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: sta si kupio ?
<Mmike> te zasto, kaj bilo starom?
<Mmike> i ja bih morao frizider novi kupit
<Mmike> i vesmasinu i masinu za sudje i auto 
<Mmike> a i stan :)
<dodobas> Mmike: znam ti ja auto kucu koja uvijek ima neke akcije na dobre polovne aute :)
<dodobas> pretpostavljam da novi ne zelis :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: gorenje 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: star ne hladi više a i gume su ispucale 
<Mmike> dodobas, pa i ne :) daj kontakt :)
<Mmike> imas mozda i stan-kucu za polovne stanove dobre? :D
<SilverSpace> gorenje bila akcija taman pa 1000 kuna manje platio 
<dodobas> Mmike: https://www.volvocars.com/hr :p
<dodobas> al stvarno, tamo na zitnjaku imaju pun K polovnih auta ... naci ces nesto
<Mmike> frendica iz srednje prodaje maestralan stan na vrbiku, ono, maaaaaaestralan (a sjecam se da je maestralan jer smo dva tuluma imali tamo i stan je maestralan). Al' zele 1800 eura za kvadrat, a stan ima 140 kvadrata. A ima novogradnji tu oko me za 1400 eura kvadrat, i stanovi su po 100-120 kvadrata. Tak da... :D
<Mmike> dodobas, thnx, bacim oko
<dodobas> a imas i https://www.volvocars.com/hr/vozila/volvo-selekt
<SilverSpace> a jos me ovaj mjesec ceka servis bojlera
<Mmike> jedino kaj ti meni volvo nije bas neki auto kaj bi htio :)
<dodobas> Mmike: uzasno me zanima zasto :)
<dodobas> ja znam da ti preferiras redneck automobile ... ford/mazda :P
<Mmike> trom, velik, nepotreban
<Mmike> mislim, super su to auti, don't get mi wrong
<Mmike> ono, da uzimam SUV volvo bi mi bio ispred subarua i inog
<Mmike> recimo, mazdin SUV nebih stapom 
<dodobas> lol, pa tko je spominjao SUV ???
<Mmike> pa daj spomeni nest
<Mmike> frenda dva imaju volvote
<dodobas> s60 novi, npr
<dodobas> ili stari ... to ti ko mazda6
<Mmike> da, jedan ima s60, ne ovaj najnoviji al' neki taj
<Mmike> i vele da su auti prejebeni
<Mmike> za autpot
<Mmike> za po gradu da su uzas
<Mmike> spori/tromi i trose za popizdit
<Mmike> dodobas, al' nisam nasao na ovim stranicama te avte
<Mmike> samo mi suvove nudi
<dodobas> a za po gradu onda kupi smart ... s tri cilindra ... hebemu
<SilverSpace> ružni su 
<jelly> 1800 kvadrat je za vrbik nazalost ok cijena
<SilverSpace> dodobas: :) za smart dode servis jeftinije nego za biciklo 
<dodobas> ili jos bolje onaj neki toyota aygo hibrid ... 
<SilverSpace> hundayi 10
<dodobas> prvo pitanje koje si postavis je ... zasto kupujes avto, koji problem pokusavas rjesiti 
<dodobas> lol
<dodobas> onda provedes cost-benefit analizu 
<dodobas> i onda odlucis koji avto ces kupiti
<dodobas> ili ... si ne postavis to pitanje ... i onda kupis avto bez ikakvog racionalnog objasnjenja, jer eto ... ljep ti je
<hrvoje> nemreš neke stvari predvidjeti :) znam žensku kaj je kupila nisan qashqai onaj ... više je kod majstora neg doma bila s njim
<hrvoje> puno pokretnih dijelova, kompliciran sustav
<SilverSpace> hrvoje: zato se akvi auti danas i rade da se kvare :)
<SilverSpace> kaj bi servisi radili da nema kvarova
<SilverSpace> tu je lova
<dodobas> jeste li znali da je garancija na luksuzne avte ... godinu dana :)
<hrvoje> SilverSpace: em su sve skuplji, em se kvare :) nije dobar trend
<jelly> a što znači "luksuzni"
<dodobas> jelly: pojma, da budem iskren, navodno bmw/audi/mercedes/lexus/infiniti ... to bi kao bili luksuzni avti
<dodobas> ali koji je tocan kriterij, ne znam
<hrvoje> kad istreseš ne 30 nego 60 tisuća eura za nova ful dobra kola :)
<dodobas> hrvoje: i naravno, extended warranty se moze kupiti :)
<vileni> uzmes hyundai/kia sa 7 godina i mir
<dodobas> samo sto su detalji bitni ... je 7 godina, ali na sto ... treba dobro procitati sto je sve pokriveno
<vileni> sto god bilo, vise je od ovih luksuznih :)
<dodobas> prodaja u KIA ... kazu da su isli na seminare i da su im tamo rekli ... cim netko drugi bude nudio 7 godina, KIA ce pocet nudit 9 godina garancije
<SilverSpace> vileni: si gledao GP ludo bilo 
<vileni> SilverSpace: da! :)
<vileni> rins je lud, do zadnjeg zavoja ih je pratio
<SilverSpace> da rins vozi ludo 
<vileni> petrucci je zasluzio pobjedu, i to u direktnoj borbi do zadnjeg metra
<vileni> malo njih se moze pohvaliti time
<vileni> dodobas: a kako ce drukcije dobiti kupce kojima je svabo svetinja? :)
<SilverSpace> ja ne kuzim kak dukati honda moze pratiti 
<jelly> al 7 godina na što _točno_
<vileni> SilverSpace: rijesili su masinu, od quatara nemaju problema sa top speed
<vileni> quatar? qatar?
<vileni> uglavnom, suzuki i yamaha zavoji, ducati kocenje i ubrzanje, honda zavoj + ubrzanje
<vileni> a top speed ducati i honda :)
<dodobas> vileni: a da, amerikanci se sprdaju s svabskim automobilima ... kvarljivo, skupo, nepouzdano, ...
<vileni> dodobas: isto kao svabe sa americkim :D
<vileni> na forumima optuzuju vagenase da skrivaju kvarove :)
<vileni> dok se alfisti hvale
<dodobas> vagenase ?
<vileni> VAG
<dodobas> a, volkswagen
<jelly> trebam novo ime za temp. file http://jebo.me/pas/4t
<vileni> https://static.carthrottle.com/workspace/uploads/comments/86f4c6d58d45398ed25d7622f8da87c8.jpg
<vileni> vw, skoda, seat, audi .)
<dodobas> porche, lamborghini ... i ostali
<vileni> koliko god ne volio vw, sad mi je idealan auto sharan/alhambra sa dsg-om
<dodobas> vileni: a zasto odmah ne kupis kombi u koji mozes staviti sjedala ... ? :)
<dodobas> peugeot boxer, ili tako nesto ? :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: ma hodna maquez 
<SilverSpace> honda*
<obrut> sta komplicirate s tim autima... ako u auto stane 3 bicikla (sa skidanjem samo prednjih kotaca) i tri covjeka, nije karavan, nije francuski ni talijanski, auto je dobar :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: lol
<SilverSpace> samo tri 
<obrut> pa to je minimum :)
<obrut> ak stane vise, jos bolje :)
<obrut> preferiram isto da nije rijec o mercedesu i bmw-u :) to je sramota vozit
<dodobas> ma to su defektni auti ... niti jednom mercedesu/bmwu ne rade zmigavci ... svaki dan se vozim po gradu, i ne kuzim kako ne odu servisirati zmigavce 
<obrut> ma to serijski ne dolaze lampice u zmigavcima :)
<obrut> to je dodatna oprema
<obrut> a pomoc za parkiranje preko dva parkirna mjesta dolazi u standardnoj opremi
<dodobas> ahaha, vjerojatno
<dodobas> a i u navigaciji sigurno imaju free kartu s parkirnim mjestima za invalide, i moras se dobro pomuciti da kroz menije navigacije, odaberes parkirno mjesto za 'obicne smrtnike'
<vileni> dodobas: neda mi zena kombi
<dodobas> vileni: jel mora zena znati za kombi ? :)
<vileni> ako je obiteljski auto da :)
<obrut> reci da je to za onu drugu obitelj :)
<obrut> "onu za koju ne znas" :)
<dodobas> "to mi je vozilo, da s deckima s posla mogu otici na pecanje"
<vileni> pecanje nebi proslo, zna da me to ne zanima nimalo
<vileni> jos manje da imam ekipu za to :D
<obrut> "to mi je vozilo da s ekipom odem na linux install party"
<ivoks> tri blackhawka preletila istocni dio grada
<ivoks> https://shop.sylvia-ritter.com/products/disco-dingo-signed-giclee-print?variant=21360801022029
<ivoks> netko ovo proizvodi
<SilverSpace> https://twitter.com/MotoGP/status/1135502333767553025
<obrut> CrazyLemon: i ? sta kazes na giro ? :) (kad smo vec kod utrka na dva kotaca)
<ivoks> oko, cryptovalute uzlijecu
<ivoks> 65% rast u zadnjih mjesec dana
<ivoks> etherium ^
<ivoks> bitcoin 53%
<dodobas> oho, da mi je znati kad je iz topika nestalo da je crypto zabranjen ? :)
<ivoks> ima vec par godina
<dodobas> moguce, imam osjecaj kao da bilo 'jucer' :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> sjećam se kao da je bilo danas
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D8IaU2WXYAAzplv?format=jpg&name=4096x4096
<SilverSpace> vrt raste
<Mmike> ne kuzim zakaj ljudi instaliravaju servere
<Mmike> sa LVMom
<Mmike> lik stavit /boot na sda1, a na sda5 stavi lvm, u kojem ima poseban volume group za / i poseban za swap
<Mmike> pa cemu zakaj sta tko ?
<jelly> nemreš imati dva VGa na jednoj particiji
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol misle da znaju 
<Mmike> jelly, ma, poseban lv, ne vg
<jelly> Mmike: možeš imat dva LVa u jednoj VG na jednom PVu, i to je optimalno
<Mmike> kak je to optimalno/
<Mmike> za kaj?
<Mmike> za sta?
<Mmike> zakaj nemres imat tri particije, kakav fakin LVM
<vileni> sta nije to default installer
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> je, ako kazes 'stavi mi lvm jer sam glup kao tocak'
<vileni> prilicno sam siguran da tako podesi ako odaberes lvm
<Mmike> da, ali zakaj biras lvm
<jelly> Mmike: da imaš mogućnost povećati po potrebi i dodati novi filesystem po potrebi
<Mmike> jer, bez LVMa to nemres?
<vileni> ja sve stavljam lvm
<Mmike> i, di ces dodati novi filesystem?
<jelly> sa LVMom to sve možeš online bez reboota
<Mmike> zakaj?
<jelly> bez downtimea
<Mmike> mozes i bez lvma sve online i bez reboota i downtimea (osim ako ne shrinkas)
<Mmike> al ono
<Mmike> daj mi usecase objasni
<jelly> ne možeš.
<Mmike> sa lvmom
<vileni> tj, ja nista ne stavljam lvm, ja samo ebs
<vileni> kakvi lvmi, kakvi diskovi
<Mmike> imam jedan disk, imam sda1 kao /boot, i imam sda2 kao extended part, i imam sda5 kao vg u kojem imam dva logical volumea
<jelly> kernel u većini slučajeva ne može pročitati izmijenjenu particijsku tablicu na disku na kojem se ikoja particija još koristi
<Mmike> kak mi to moze pomoc?
<Mmike> ono, koji usecase da mi se to isplatilo tak slozit?
<vileni> sta ne radis ti u firmi koja je to napravila kao default installer? :)
<jelly> Mmike: usecase je da NE povećaš / i swap da zauzimaju 100% nego samo koliko ti treba za početak
<Mmike> to nije default instaler :)
<vileni> neda mise tipkati "default ako izaberes lvm" :P
<Mmike> jelly, ok, koji je usecase da to ne napravim, zakaj da bacam prazni prostor?
<Mmike> vileni, opet pitam - zakaj bi izabrao lvm
<Mmike> kaj si dobio time
<Mmike> zakaj bi particionirao disk tak da NE zauzmes cijeli disk
<vileni> kako ne zauzme cijeli?
<Mmike> vileni, pa veli jelly da ne zauzmes cijeli disk i onda je LVM koristan
<Mmike> a ja ne kuzim kak
<Mmike> pa eto, pitam
<vileni> a to, da
<vileni> pa ja si ostavim za future use
<jelly> Mmike: i onda a) imaš mogućnost snapshota b) imaš mjesta za napraviti novi fs kad se za 6 mjeseci sjetiš da ti treba c) ak je SSD nealocirani dio nećeš nikad zapišati i ssd firmver će ga koristiti da mu bude lakše za write deamplifikaciju
<Mmike> vileni, future use - cega?
<vileni> imam sad lufta 1tb na 'ecneru
<vileni> pa sto mi dodje
<vileni> ne treba mi toliko diska u ovom trenutku
<Mmike> pa zakaj to odmah ne  koristis pa nek stoji prazno?
<vileni> a za sto ga koristim?
<Mmike> mislim, kaj ti treba nova particija ili novi lv ili sta?
<vileni> za host, lxc, docker, kvm?
<Mmike> pa ne koristis ga
<Mmike> koristit ces ga kad ti dodje
<jelly> zato što NE ZNAŠ za što će ti trebati
<Mmike> kaj, sta?
<Mmike> o uzasa
<jelly> iako dvije particije na jednom disku nisu optimalan setup.
<Mmike> 'ne znam za sto cu koristit pa cu napravit najdebilniju stvar i stavit lvm da mogu objasnjavat poslije kak mogu mozda to iskoristit nekak jer eto nemrem drugkcije?
<Mmike> pa ono, uefi mora bit posebna particija
<Mmike> i aj swap nek je posebna, lakse ga je ne-backupirat
<vileni> zasto je lvm debilan?
<Mmike> al' ostalo? brate jedna particija i bok
<Mmike> vileni, nije lvm debilan, ja ga korsitim i super je, al' ga koristim da mogu KVM virtualke na njemu pokretat
<Mmike> jer mi tak lakze/brze
<Mmike> al' nemam fakin / u LVMu
<Mmike> TO je idijotizam
<jelly> "ne mogu zamisliti use case pa ga zovem idiotizmom"
<jelly> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 
<Mmike> jelly, da se nadovezem na b) ? Koji fs, za kaj bi ti trebalo, npr?
<vileni> sta kad zelis povecati root?
<vileni> a sve ostalo si dao lvm-u?
<Mmike> vileni, na kaj cu ga povecat? 
<Mmike> ne, sve sam dao za /
<Mmike> kaj cu povecavat?
<vileni> sve si dao za /? a di ces lvm-e raditi?
<vileni> ili neces
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> necu radit lvm
<Mmike> zakaj bi radio lvm :)
<vileni> pa sta nisi rekao gore za kvm?
<jelly> Mmike: za docker.  za testiranje nekog ci/cd, za /var/lib/mysql, kajgod je zgodno imati na posebnom fs-u
<Mmike> jelly, ne vidim kaj je zgodno imati na posebnom FSu, for real. nit /var/lib/mysql, nit docker, nit ist
<vileni> ili ako imas tokudb pa ne mozes backupirati nego sa lvm snapshot :)
<Mmike> ja imam kvm, al' to je vrlo vrlo specific
<jelly> onda nemoj imati na posebnom fs-u :-)
<vileni> kako je vrlo specific kvm?
 * jelly vidi da je zgodno
<Mmike> ali, ovo konkretno je mail server, 500 gigi disk, i ima lvm - jer je netko kad je instalirao brijao da je to 'super'
<vileni> ja bi i dalje koristio samo to da mi nije neki sumnjivi lik rekao za lxc :P
<jelly> i da je zgodno odvojiti OS od podataka
<Mmike> vileni, pa imam 4 diska u raid0 polju i preko njih imam raid0 sa LVMom gore i onda kvm virtualke u to mecem
<jelly> i da je zgodno imati opcije za konzistentni backup
<Mmike> al' nemam / na LVMu
<Mmike> jer - ne vidim svrhu
<Mmike> imam 500GB SSD, kaj bi dobio da sam pri instalaciji ubuntua rekao 'napravi lvm'
<Mmike> vileni, si presao na lxd?
<vileni> Mmike: da, odavno :) sad sam ga zapostavio jer trosim vrijeme na docker
<hrvoje> Mmike: možda dodaš još jedan disk, dodijeliš ga u volume grupu i povećaš file system na 1 TB ? :) mislim, može se to i na druge načine ali ovo je zgodno i relativno praktično
<jelly> Mmike: mislim damo ti 3-4 svrhe i onda veliš da ne vidiš svrhu, jebiga, zaš bi te uvjeravao dalje
<Mmike> hrvoje, to je tek plan za disaster :)
<Mmike> jelly, mislio sam da mi date neke svrhe koje imaju smisla :)
<vileni> jelly: ma nebi ga ni rebarcima razuvjerio  :)
<jelly> ma ne bi on mene tuna stejkom nagovorio da dalje objašnjavam :-)
<hrvoje> Mmike zakaj? Oke, ne mora nužno / bit na dva diska jer je duplo veća vjerojatnost da će jedan od diskova prdnuti, ali neka druga particija je zgodno da možeš povećati/migrirati fs bez puno znoja :)
<Mmike> jelly, fakat, kad cemo? :D
<Mmike> duzan sam ista!
<vileni> to se i ja sjecam da si mu duzan
<vileni> ali sjecam se da sam i ja tebi duzan hamburger ili ti meni, samo se ne sjecam ni od kada ni za sto :)
<Mmike> hrvoje, da, u nekim kvazi-kenja testiranjima
<Mmike> al' ono, isntaliras server
<Mmike> jednostavan mali server
<Mmike> zakaj lvm
<Mmike> osim da si skompliciras zivot
<Mmike> vileni, moze! idemo jedan drugom platit burgere
<vileni> Mmike: si kad blizu radnicke? :)
<vileni> ili cemo u onaj preskupi/premali u petak :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<jelly> Mmike: zakaj bi stavljao particije, samo si skompliciram zivot
<Mmike> jelly, precisely, imas jednu jedinu particiju :)
<Mmike> tj, dve, jer uefi
<Mmike> aj 3 ak oces bas swap da nije na fajlsistemu
<jelly> ne, stavljam jedan mali 500MB disk za boot (i uefi ako mora), a na drugom disku NULA particija
<jelly> particije sux, lvm rulez
<Mmike> a ak nemas dva diska?
<Mmike> di opce nadjes 500 mb disk :)
<jelly> u vCentru ili za tebe kvm-u
<jelly> ili SD kartica.
<jelly> ili usb.
<jelly> sad svi serveri imaju interni usb port
<Mmike> aha, cek
<Mmike> virtualka
<Mmike> i na njoj dobim lvm
<Mmike> u-zas
<Mmike> ja u kvmu opce nemam particije
<Mmike> i mogu online resize radit ak mi treba
<Mmike> dok stroj radi
<jelly> to je isto ok, particije su problem
<ivoks> lvm?
<ivoks> pa zato sto imas RADI1 od 2TB, stavis u LVM
<ivoks> za dvije godine kupis dva diska od 8TB i stavis ih u LVM
<ivoks> i onda prvi 2TB disk rasiris na ovaj drugi 8TB disk i imas 10TB particiju
<hrvoje> fora je i mogućnost da možeš migrirati particiju sa jednog na drugi fizički disk na živo :) i snapshoti...
<ivoks> da, a tu je jos i clvm
<jelly> na pvmove sam i zaboravio
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> rebrica u batku su nula naspram rebrica u RNBju
<Mmike> nemojte u batku jest rebrica
<Mmike> (nemojte nit lvm, al' tko me tu slusa)
<Mmike> jelly, valjda nece expireat tuna, srca mu ljubljenog :)
<Mmike> jelly, slijedeci tjedan jedan dan? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ?
<Mmike> ivoks, i ti si se nesto prijetio nekim ruckovima
<Mmike> svi samo pricaju, nitko ne dela
<hrvoje> najbolja rebrica kaj sam probao su i dalje maredo ... ne znam kak im uspije al mekana su ko duša :)
<hrvoje> preporučam :)))
<Mmike> hrvoje, to je onaj tamo u florijana andraseca?
<hrvoje> Mmike: upravo taj :)
<Mmike> hrvoje, kad si jeo zadnji put?
<jelly> maredo zna bit hit and miss, vele
<Mmike> ja bio samo pred 2 godine na proslavi stoljeca i pol mature - jeli rostilji neki, ok bilo, al' fakat nist posebno. Onak... bas dosadno ok. Napili se poslije svi pa bilo kul.
<hrvoje> Mmike: prije kojih mjesec-dva ... imaju marinadu neku genijalnu za rebarca, plus ispadne tak mekano da meso bježi s kostiju ko migranti pred graničnom policijom :)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> probat cemo
<Mmike> jer tak su rebra u RNB
<Mmike> i u Mostovima
<Mmike> tu sam ih moro trgat sa kostiju
<Mmike> ok su, fina, umak nije sranje, al' nah, nije to - to
<hrvoje> probao RNB, zbilja nije loše al ova su vrh vrhova :) probati, obavezno! :D
<jelly> gledao sam kolege kak sliste boškarina u RnB, to je izgledalo tak mekano da je i mene zanimalo na trenutak
<jelly> https://www.rnbfood.com/food/item/rb-rebro-boskarina/
<sillyslux> lol https://www.netokracija.com/go-go-plesacice-tehnoloska-konferencija-157744
<jelly> > JavaCRO, u organizaciji HrOUG-a, Hrvatske udruge Oracle korisnika, i HUJAK-a, Hrvatske udruge Java korisnika
<jelly> ajd, polako će doći feminizam i kod nas pa će to postati iznimka više nego pravilo
<jelly> > majice s natpisom “I tata bi, sine”.
<jelly> kod nas je i sasvim normalno blackface u reality showu na tv
<sillyslux> “I tata bi, sine” nis mi ne kaze
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KahTwGVykus
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Ko To Tamo Peva - I tata bi sine :: Duration: 00:21 :: Views: 75,647 uploaded by Smešne scene iz domaćih filmova :: 120 likes :: 13 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> okej
<sillyslux> moga sam mislit :(
<sillyslux> empty bempty GNOME Shell Extensions-e... sve vishe stvarcice koje hocu sad su postali gnome-only
<sillyslux> jesam to samo ja, ili pomalo svakog j...?
<sillyslux> back to htop, i sta mi to jede cpu? moj skript, moj skript, moj prelosi skipt :(
<ivoks> dakle...
<ivoks> upali mi na jedan server kroz ipmi
<ivoks> :/
<ivoks> IPMI je govno by design i ne bi se smio koristiti
<obrut> kak su upali preko ipmi-a, ima neki nepoznati propust, poznati propust, nesto trece ?
<ivoks> pa da, supermicro ima
<ivoks> naime
<ivoks> ipmi mora podrzavati autentifikaciju preko dva razlicita hasha
<ivoks> pa, jel, zbog toga BMC mora spremati lozinku u cleartextu
<ivoks> a supermicro ima propust gdje ti te lozinke daje na izvolte preko http-a
<obrut> pa jel ima patch ?
<ivoks> ovisi o tome koliko ti je star taj supermicro
<ivoks> za ovaj server nema; ima zadnji firmware, iz 2014
<obrut> inace, dobra praksa je tu mrezu imat u zasebnom vlanu do kojeg mogu samo admini :)
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> ali ovo su serveri koje je klijent uzeo kod frenda
<ivoks> koji nema takvu mrezu
<ivoks> pa ti ipmi stavi na javnu adresu
<ivoks> i pazi likove...
<ivoks> kriptirali su particije :)
<Mmike> do-release-upgrade sa xeniala na bionic ce vam instalirat neke pakete kao snapove
<Mmike> nema nacina da to izbjegnete
<Mmike> ak nemate pristup internetu za to vrijeme, onda stvar nekad ne radi :D
<Mmike> jelly, imas jos url do onog statically-built povraya sto sam ti onomad dao?
<Mmike> kupio sam X240 za 800 kuna
<Mmike> dosao sa 8 gigi rama, 500 gigi spinning-rust diska i baterijom koja je na 96%
<Mmike> da nema onak OCAJAN trackpad i losu tastaturu izignorirao bih cinjenicu da nemre imat vise od 8 gigi memorije
<Mmike> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSeededSnaps
#ubuntu-hr 2019-06-04
<jelly> trackpad se može zamijeniti sa onim iz X250 veliju
<ivoks> 8 gigi nije dosta
<ivoks> ali moram priznati da su cuda sto macOS moze sa 16 gigi
<Mmike> jelly, bas mi ico slao tekstove
<Mmike> ivoks, dok god chrome ne palis :)
<Mmike> meni 8 gigi malo jedino zbog chrometa
<Mmike> frendica je htjela neki mali laptop da moze na plazu s njim pisat tekstove
<Mmike> uletio ovaj za 800 kuna, reko, nemres bolje od tog
<Mmike> jucer sam, btw, trusty instalirao na laptop, sa obicnim diskom
<Mmike> netinst, samo povray instalirao, i lm-sensors, i openssh
<Mmike> do-release-upgrade na xenial je trajao oko 70 minuta :D
<ivoks> ja imam dvije firme, + canonical
<ivoks> svi su na gmailu
<ivoks> pa moram imati tri profila u chromeu
<ivoks> to je nemoguce na linuxu sa 8 giga
<ivoks> na macu sa 16 giga to radim bez problema + ubuntu virtualka u kojoj je firefox, docker i lxd, te opet na macu slack, trello, imessages a ponekad i affinity za uredjivanje fotki
<Mmike> A1 ne radi :)
<Mmike> mislim, radi, al imam valjda 300k/sec downloada :D
<dodobas> yuro
<Mmike> Ha, problem rijesen.
<Mmike> Trebalo je samo restartati router :)
<hrvoje> Valjda su zato izmislili start-stop u autima, da se na svakom križanju sve dobro izresetira i pouzdano radi :))
<dodobas> Mmike: da, ponekad se zna nesto s DNSom dogodit ...
<Mmike> dodobas, jok dns, ruter je jednostavno - spor
<Mmike> dodobas, trebalo mi je 2-3 mintue da se samo pokaze login stranica
<dodobas> e da ... ako je to onaj ZTE ... onda NE koristis njegov wifi, nego stavis neki ruter iza njega :)
<Mmike> dodobas, nije, huawei
<Mmike> inace, ZTE mi ok radi
<Mmike> "ok"
<Mmike> imam na njemu na kablu mikrotik koji pokriva dobar dio vrta i terasu dolje, i 'prizemlje'
<Mmike> kuca je na bregu pa je tesko rec kaj je prizemlje :) ajmo rec, srednji kat :)
<Mmike> a ZTE pokriva gornji kat
<Mmike> i kad dodjem gore spavat, pa upalim netflix ili laptop ili kaj vec, radi full ok
<Mmike> sad moram samo izkemijat da stavim neki kufer na krov jer mi 5put bolje radi sve kad imam vidljivost-optiklalnost :0
<Mmike> inace, osim tih bedova sa DNSom svakih par tjedana, ZTE full ok radi
<Mmike> a ovaj huawei se sad prvi put ovak ponasa, doduse, imam ga samo 5-6 dana
<phd> konačno pivo i kava 2u1
<phd> https://www.24sata.hr/lifestyle/hocemo-li-na-kavu-ne-bolje-na-pivo-ma-moze-i-dva-u-jedan-632775
<dodobas> obozavam systemd timere :)
<Mmike> phd, pa, imas tog vec
<Mmike> phd, gardenov stout ti ima finu aromu kave, a imas i zmajski porter
<Mmike> meni stout gardenov bolji iako in general vise portere volim
<phd> najs
<Mmike> a ovo od varionice cemo probat - njihov neon stout mi nije bas nest inace
<phd> nisam još probao
<BotaniCar> Jutrofski
<obrut> dodobas: to sarkazam ili ? :) ak mi je sto dobro od systemd-a, to mi je dobro :)
<obrut> jer mi rjesava bas neke probleme koje cron ne moze :)
<obrut> s/probleme/izazove/
<dodobas> obrut: nije sarkazam, sve sto mi je trebalo su implementirali
<obrut> pa da :)
<obrut> samo ono, na ovom (i opcenito linux vezanima) kanalu sa systemd-om nikad ne znam jel hvaljenje sarkazam ili nije :)
<hrvoje> nijedna tema ne izazove više diskusije od systemd-a :) pitam se zašto hehe
<obrut> ja se drzim one: "ako ne mozes da ih pobjedis, ti im se pridruzi" :) pa eto, koristim systemd, naviko se i bome koristim sve featureove koji su mi dobri i fakat mi dobro dodju
<BotaniCar> Linux je otis'o k vragu, ni nemas o cemu pricati kad ti sve radi. Ovi systemdasi guraju stvari pa nekad potrgaju, pak imas o cemu pricati :) 
<obrut> ma vraga sve radi, kupis starcima novog ryzena i komp se smrzava jer ima problema s driverima od graficke :P
<obrut> jos kazem starom "problem je u tome sto ti je komp prenov", kaze on "meni izgleda ko da je prestar" :P
<dodobas> obrut: lol, kupio si sebi novog ryzena ... sta starci znaju sta je ryzen ...
<hrvoje> systemd je ko pušenje u srednjoj školi, svi to rade jer  svi ostali to rade ali nitko zapravo ne uživa :)))
<hrvoje> pušenje as in duhana, iskvareni umovi :))
<obrut> hrvoje: ne znam sta tu imas (ne)uzivat, meni radi (tm)
<obrut> veci sok mi je bio prelazak na netplan nego na systemd :)
<hrvoje> obrut: a radi i meni većinom, al mi se ne sviđa nikako :)
<Mmike> obrut, jel' radi AMD?
<obrut> systemctl status lijepo obojano, journalctl odma ima tail i tocno onog sto ti treba, timeri nude bas ono sto ti je uvijek trebalo ... :) treba iskoristit pozitivne stvari :)
<obrut> Mmike: pa komp radi dok ne zdumpa amdgpu sranja u log i onda se smrzne :P
<obrut> Mmike: al stavio sam im zadnje proprietary drivere pa cemo vidjet, zvat cu ih danas
<Mmike> obrut, pa to, reko si da si probo s novim driverima, pa me zanima kak proslo\
<hrvoje> obrut: čim oni nisu zvali tebe, vjerojatno radi :))) bar je tak moje iskustvo obično
<ivoks> nama fakat treba kvalitetna desna opcija u politici
<ivoks> desna u smislu ekonomije, ne mahanja zastavama
<ivoks> ovo sto mi imamo je cisti komunizam
<phd> ivoks: komunizam? :->
<ivoks> pa da... koji dio nije jasan?
<ivoks> od toga da drzava bez natjecaja daje milijonske poslove drzavnim IT firmama
<phd> pa, sve recimo. komunizam podrazumjeva i teoriju jednakih želudaca, koja na ovim prostorima ne živi baš
<ivoks> do turizma u kojem sastavljanje racuna zahtijeva doktorat iz nuklearne fizike (naime, marzu moras iskazati na racunu)
<ivoks> phd: zivi vise nego li bilo gdje drugdje u svijetu
<ivoks> ok, osim mozda u francuskoj :)
<phd> fiskalna politika je primjerena količini državnih uhljeba koji to procesiraju za plaću. Jednako kao i poduzetnička klima
<phd> Dok se netko ne uhvati promjena ZOR-a i Zakona o trgovačkim društvima, neće ovdje sunce zasjati
<ivoks> pa to je komunizam; svi raditi za drzavu i svi zivjeti od drzave
<ivoks> nije bitno jel se stranka zove ABC ili XYZ
<ivoks> to su sve lijeve stranke
<ivoks> ekstremno lijeve
<phd> ivoks: to je model koji nije održiv
<ivoks> pa naravno da nije
<phd> no ne smatram da bi ikoja desna opcija tu pomogla
<phd> nisu ni oni baš nešto pametni u raspolaganju imovinom
<ivoks> desni ekonomski model se odrice raspolaganja imovinom
<ivoks> sve prenasa na pojedince
<phd> hm
<ivoks> ekstremno desni idu ekstremno, pa i policiju prenasaju na privatnike
<phd> svašta se tu onda progura pod "zaštitom nacionalnih interesa" kad skreneš udesno
<ivoks> to je mahanje zastavama
<ivoks> ja zelim da me drzava ne dira ako ne radim nekome stetu
<phd> pa i ne samo to. Evo ti desničarenje na hrvatski način, pogledaj Čakovec
<ivoks> ne zelim da mi drzava pise kaznu jer iz ureda gledam na sumu
<ivoks> sta koji k drzavu briga sto ja radim u svom uredu ili domu
<ivoks> ja govorim o desnoj ekonomskoj politici
<ivoks> mahanje zastavama me ne zanima
<phd> pa, dok ne ugrožavaš susjede, ne bi ih trebalo biti briga
<ivoks> ali briga ih je
<ivoks> to je to lijevo upravljanje drzavom
<phd> hm. desno
<phd> Å¡ta fali liberalnim opcijama ivoks 
<ivoks> drzava ti sve propisuje
<ivoks> phd: nista, ali nikad nigdje nisu bili neki faktor
<ivoks> pre nezainteresirani su
<ivoks> pre nepoduzetni
<ivoks> pre dosadni
<phd> po meni su to zdravije ideje od desničarskih, no to sam samo ja
<ivoks> mozes imati najbolji proizvod na svijetu, ali ako ga ne znas plasirati, onda nemas nista
<ivoks> to su liberalne opcije
<phd> možda u hrvata...
<ivoks> zato treba biti realan
<ivoks> navedi jednu liberalnu vladu
<phd> no govorili smo o idealima kojima treba težiti. nema tu ni takve desne opcije koju ti spominješ
<ivoks> "nama fakat treba kvalitetna desna opcija u politici "
<ivoks> rekoh prije pola sata
<phd> viš, ja smatram da nam treba kvalitetna liberalan opcija u politici :-)
<ivoks> prema dostupnim podacima i povijesti, 'kvalitetna liberalna opcija je oksimoron'
<phd> jer IMHO kvalitetno i desno mi je nespojivo
<phd> ha
<phd> stavimo sve to na stranu i složimo se da je "kvalitetna opcija u hrvatskoj politici" oksimoron
<ivoks> dakako da je
<ivoks> ali 'kvalitetna liberalna opcija' je oksimoron svuda u svijetu
<ivoks> zato sam i odustao od toga
<phd> pustimo sad to...
<phd> Ni Hitleru se nitko nije nadao... :-)
<ivoks> hitler je mahao desnim zastavama, ali je u biti imao lijevu politiku
<ivoks> svi isti, nema crkve, svi isto obuceni...
<ivoks> tacher, churchil, teddy roosevelt - sve konzervativci i republikanci
<ivoks> tih tri sam se na prvu sjetio
<phd> hitler je imao kvalitetnu desnu opciju, za ona vremena
<ivoks> hitler je bio zlo; to opce ne smatram politikom
<phd> to stoji, ali
<ivoks> kao sto ni crvene kmere ne smatram politikom
<phd> došao je na vlast izborima i programom
<ivoks> ljudi previse gledaju na politicke opcije kroz 2-3 filtera
<ivoks> kad kazes desno, prvo sto ljudi pomisle je rasizam, seksizam, zatucanost
<ivoks> a teddy je bio republikanac i prvi je predsjednik SAD-a koji je ugostio crnca na veceri u bijeloj kuci, kao glavnog gosta
<phd> kad kažeš desno, u Hrvatskoj, osvrem se oko sebe i vidim Hrast, zabranu pobačaja i crne košulje kako paradiraju Zagrebom
<ivoks> tachar je bila republikanka; halo, zena premijer
<ivoks> pa velim, mi nemamo desnu opciju
<ivoks> imas dvije lijeve, SDP i HDZ, imas galamdzije; zivi zid i most, a ostalo je folklor
<phd> ma mi kao imamo demoraciju tek kratko vrijeme
<phd> Most je projekt za koji se točno zna i tko ga je pokrenuo i tko ga je financirao
<phd> Ispuhat će se to kao i Hrvatski laburisti
<ivoks> promjene moraju doci kroz sdp i hdz
<ivoks> nema trecih
<ivoks> te se dvije stranke moraju reformirati
<phd> Kako nemamo desnu opciju? Imamo, samo se i tebi i meni bljuje od te ekipe
<ivoks> to nisu desne opcije
<ivoks> velim, ne mozes reci da je netko desno zato sto je protiv pobacaja
<phd> pa, u hrvatskim okvirima, jesu
<ivoks> ne, nisu
<phd> ok, lustracija recimo
<ivoks> bas zato sto se smatra kako je to desno, ljudi se etiketiraju
<phd> meni se digne kosa na glavi kad to čujem
<ivoks> lustracija je isto kao i pobacaj
<ivoks> ima i lijevih i desnih koji idu u ovom ili onom smjeru
<ivoks> desno = manja kontrola drzave
<ivoks> lijevo = vise kontrole drzave
<ivoks> liberali = 
<hrvoje> a ne znam, hićo je bio desno pa nije baš bilo manje kontrole države :D :D
<ivoks> rekao sam, hico je imao lijevu politiku
<phd> Da bar imamo komunizam, i danas se špekulra je li Kina ili koja od nordijskih zemalja bliža tome
<hrvoje> općenito nama treba da se svi prime posla i prestanu palamudit o ustašama i partizanima :)
<hrvoje> i da država sjaši s grbače svima
<phd> hrvoje: primimo posla?? kojeg posla?
<hrvoje> phd: a ne znam, nekog koji podiže BDP :)))
<phd> 500.000 radno sposobnih ljudi je iselilo jer, ima posla?
<ivoks> lijevo = drzava, daj nam posla
<ivoks> desno = drzavo, pusti me da radim
<ivoks> 500.000 :D
<phd> smij se, bit će zanimljiv popis stanovništva kad dođe na red
<ivoks> to iseljavanje je propaganda
<phd> da, baš
<hrvoje> a ne znam, od frenda buraz sa ženom i četvero male djece zapalio u ireland ... kod nas nikako da krene na bolje pošteno
<phd> kao i njemačka statistika o broju useljenih hrvata, isto propaganda
<ivoks> ne velim da ljudi nisu otisli
<ivoks> ali uvjeren sam da se radi propaganda da sto vise ode
<ivoks> i nije to neka urota il nesto
<ivoks> njemacka ce propast ako ne uvede kvalitetnu radnu snagu
<phd> ivoks: u čijem bi to bilo interesu, da se radi propaganda da što više ljudi ode?
<ivoks> oni placaju firme da angaziraju ljude ovdje
<ivoks> oni placaju novine da pisu o tome
<ivoks> phd: zapadu trebaju ljudi koji ce nadoknaditi dmografsku rupu
<ivoks> ona je vrlo izrazita u njemackoj
<ivoks> s turcima nije uspjelo
<phd> ivoks: imaju na redu još veću liberalitzaciju zapošljavanja
<ivoks> slaveni su se pokazali ok
<phd> sad su sirijci i iračani na redu
<ivoks> ali to je politicki problem
<ivoks> tak da, manji otpor je platiti histeriju u bivsoj jugi
<ivoks> a kad UK izadje iz EU, onda ce i Irska lupiti o zid
<phd> Nije ni Irska više bajna
<ivoks> znati li da je Irska najveci uvoznik softvera na svijetu?
<ivoks> i jedan od najvecih izvoznika :)
<ivoks> sluzi samo za pranje love
<phd> čujem od dobre frendice ovakvu izjavu: "znaš ne vole ti baš Irci kad imigranti rade bolje od njih"
<ivoks> pa da, gore u biti ne treba raditi
<ivoks> jer sve je smoke & mirrors
<phd> mah, pranje love, truć-bla. Dok se od plaće može živjeti i dok se ne strahuje od cipele u dupe sve to prestaje biti zanimljiva tema
<hrvoje> Irci su pametni, privukli su brdo kapitala i firmi, stranih radnika ...
<hrvoje> sad kaj će dugoročno ispasti i jel to održivo... tko zna :)
<ivoks> phd: pa onaj tko ne strahuje od cipele u dupe u IT sektoru u Irskoj zivi u blazenom neznanju
<ivoks> Irska ima nesto manje od 40.000 zaposlenih u IT-u
<ivoks> vise-manje duplo vise od nas
<ivoks> IT u Irskoj zaradjuje vise nego 15x vise od nas
<ivoks> to je import-export industrija; tamo razvoj IT-a nije nista bolji nego kod nas
<ivoks> ako pogledas brojeve zaposlenih u tim vecim firmama, vidjeti da su vece od 40.000
<ivoks> to je zato jer vecina zaposlenih u irskim IT firmama u biti zive i placaju porez sirom eu
<ivoks> jer, ne mozes distribuirati i prodavati softver s jednog mjesta
<hrvoje> kako god okreneš očito rade neke stvari ispravno
<ivoks> dok blon ne pukne
<ivoks> uf
<ivoks> dok balon ne pukne
<ivoks> hrvoje: osim toga, ovisi kako gledas; mi u zadnjih godinu dana rastemo brze od njih
<ivoks> s time da oni usporavaju, a mi, cini se, ubrzavamo
<ivoks> ali prerano je za reci kod nas... treba pricekati bar jos jedan kvartal
<BotaniCar> https://podravski.hr/zupa-uznesenja-bdm-u-gabuli-vjerovnik-predlozio-otvaranje-stecaja-nad-zupom/ # ridam, kaj se župa može ovršiti ? :) 
<jelly> zakaj ne
<BotaniCar> Pa, izuzeti su od svega, ukljucivsi PDV, prirodna mi je bila pomisao da su izuzeti i od placanja dugova :)Ako pogledas clanak, umalo pa i jesu. 
<jelly> BotaniCar: jel ima neki PoC za onaj rdp RCE?
<jelly> htio bih... provjeriti jel mi admin zakrpao rupu
<jelly> ^_^
<Mmike> vruce mi je
<Mmike> jelly, kaj smo onda zdogovorili za hranjenje? :D
<jelly> niš nismo dogovorili
<Mmike> jelly, ocemo?
<ivoks> ti ces jesti salatu, nadam se
<jelly> salatu od bifteka
<obrut> i burger kao prilog
<Mmike> ivoks, ja?!
<Mmike> ivoks, tak ruzne sale nisu nit fora
<Mmike> idem po dete
<Mmike> ono me jedino razumije :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ti, Mmike, ti
<jelly> razmišljam o X210 sa 3:2 2880x1920 ekranom
<jelly> kad ni jedan normalni vendor neće više napraviti laptop sa bar 16:10 nego su svi zapeli za 16:9
<ivoks> zar nisu macovi 16:10
<jelly> ak jesu, bravo apple
<jelly> i surface je 3:2
#ubuntu-hr 2019-06-05
<BotaniCar> jelly: oprosti, malo sam rastresen, koji RDP RCE ? 
<jelly> onaj za koji je ms izdao zakrpe i za XP i 2003 
<BotaniCar> It flew over me, dobro da je MS pokrpao jer nisam ni znao za njega. 
<jelly> ako slucajno imas neki 2003 negdje, mora se rucno zakrpati
<BotaniCar> Nemam vise od 4 windows servera sve skupa anymore, to je na 2k12, cekam 2k19 da poprave pa migriram. 
<dodobas> koristi li netko saltstack, da li bi ga preporucili
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> i nebi
<Mmike> jedino ti mogu juju preporucit
<jelly> svaki Mmike svoga konja hvali
<Mmike> naravno
<Mmike> uz to stro je fakat kul
<Mmike> (unlike snaps)
<Mmike> primjeti da ne hvalim snapove :D
<dodobas> `dnf search juju` - no results found ... 
<dodobas> trazim nesto sto je na pythonu, jer ne zelim ucit neki DSL/bilosto da bi na firewallu otvorio port
<dodobas> a odrzavanje bash skritpi mi ide na K
<Mmike> dnf
<Mmike> does not function
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> dodobas, a kaj ti ansiblu fali?
<obrut> bas sam htio pitat :)
<Mmike> mislim, nisam nikad koristio saltstack i ne znam nist o njemu pa ti zato nemrem isti preporucit :)
<dodobas> pa, nisu se jos izvukli iz python2/python3 pakla ... kao je py3, ali oni njegovi moduli (ili kako se vec zovu) ... nisu
<Mmike> mislim, to sve jad i bijeda nakon jujua, al' ansible je dovoljno jednostavan da polovis osnove u par sati, i da mosh smislene stvari radit s time
<obrut> isto... ne znam tocno koji su featurei saltstacka pa sta jos ima sto ansible nema
<dodobas> pa onda krpat ... necu to
<dodobas> mogu tako i sve sam napisat
<Mmike> krpat?
<obrut> saltstack koliko mi je poznato zahtjeva agenta  na svakom serveru ?
<Mmike> kaj bi krpo?
<dodobas> navodno saltstack ima i agentless
<dodobas> Mmike: pa da radi s python3
<Mmike> zakaj?
<jelly> ansible je ok
<Mmike> mislim, distra ti ima ansible, right?
<dodobas> jer ne radi s python3
<Mmike> koristis to i bas te briga jel py2 ili py3 ili perl
<obrut> ja valjda danas sve sto mislim da cu barem jos jednom morat deployat napisem ansible playbook
<Mmike> obrut, i laptop svoj? :D
<obrut> Mmike: pa ne bas laptop, ali environmente za projekte :)
<dodobas> distra ima, ali oni njegovi moduli nisu
<dodobas> takodjer ... kazu da ansible ima losiji 'state collector'
<obrut> pa sam tak za jednog customera, dok sam radio development napravio deployment skripte, reko deployment ce bit gotov za par minuta i onda ne dobijem uopce IP connectivity na server nego pristup preko vmware konzole preko webexa :P milina :P
<obrut> deployment skripte -> u pravilu ansible playbook
<Mmike> sta je 'state collector'
<dodobas> pa info o hostu kad nesto napravis ... koji os, koja ip adresa, ... na kojem portu se digo servis
<jelly> https://mailchi.mp/2cad832622ac/ljetnaskola do YOU want to be a dev
<Mmike> da, zato je juju super
<Mmike> nema tih djidja
<Mmike> sam kaj treba state server, pa nije bas prikladno za malecke instalacije
<dodobas> state server, znaci odrzavanje jos jedno sranja ... 
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> nist ti ne odrzavas
<Mmike> juju sve radi za tebe
<Mmike> da, bed je sto moras risurse trosit na jos jedan stroj
<Mmike> al' za velike instalacije to i nije neki bed
<Mmike> za male je, pogotovo ak imas samo 3 servera
<Mmike> juju ti tu sam odmaze
<Mmike> zato je ansible zakon
<Mmike> (meni bar)
<dodobas> jedan stroj? err, pa sto ne bi state server trebao biti redundant ?
<jelly> resursi za još jednu virtualku nisu problem
<Mmike> dodobas, nebi, al' moze bit
<Mmike>  ak state server umre i dalje ti sve durgo radi
<dodobas> a kak opet 'napunis' state server ?
<Mmike> ak je umro?
<Mmike> s backupa :)
<Mmike> ak nemas backup
<Mmike> jeeeeeeeebiga :D
<dodobas> backup ima stari state... ne znam
<Mmike> a mislim, ima, da
<Mmike> zato budes mudar
<Mmike> napravis promjenu, napravis backup
<dodobas> sve mi se to cini kao apache-kafka setuo .... trebas 3 servera za kafku, onda trebas 5 server za zookeeper ... 
<Mmike> ima jos jedan bed sa state serverom, al' to necu na glas :)
<dodobas> pa imas 8 servera, a jos nisi ni app deployao ...
<Mmike> dodobas, ma jok, fakat je ok
<Mmike> trebaju ti 3 servera ako hoces ha
<Mmike> ili samo jedan ako neces
<Mmike> i kad deployas openstack koji ima 100 compute nodeova, juju je nezamjenjiv
<Mmike> anisble i puppet i sve te djjidje jednostavno nemreju to sve
<Mmike> mislim, mozeju, al' tolko komplicirano i tolko manualnog rada
<jelly> ansibl moduli su shit
<jelly> hrup stvari je lakše modulom shell ili command i piši skriptu, a ako ideš sa njihovom fukcionalnošću ispradne 5x dulji playbook
<jelly> i ne znam, radi na 2.5 a na 2.6 je neš potrgano
<jelly> i onda imaš 3 različite verzije ansibla instalirano da bi sve radilo
<jelly> e da, veli kolega, certifikati za RH su updateani kad je stigao RHEL8...
<jelly> 90% toga se radi kroz ansible
<Mmike> dodobas, JEBENA fotka ona na FBu :)
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> jelly, wat?
<dodobas> a da vidis poslije ... tuca i kisa ... nista se nije vidjelo
<Mmike> vish, nisam na to naletio jos
<Mmike> dodobas, di je to fotkatno?
<Mmike> doduse, moj ansible usage je minimalan
<dodobas> kako led lupa po autu ... grozan zvuk :)
<dodobas> dok sam dosao do prvog tunela ... smirilo se
<dodobas> Mmike: negdje kod Vrbovskog
<dodobas> na izlazu iz tunela ... rijeka vode ... nisam nesto brzo vozio 60tak kmha ...
<dodobas> naletio na vodu (koju ne vidis naravno) te je bacilo na prednje staklo
<dodobas> apsolutno se nista ne vidi :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> da, i jos je bed s velikim autima sa sirkom gumama
<Mmike> aquaplanning sam tak
<dodobas> ne znam sto je to ... ko tenk je proso ...
<dodobas> 255 gume ...
<Mmike> pre sporo si iso onda :)
<Mmike> ja sam pred 10ak godina se vracao doma s mora, mazda demio, 155 guma :)
<Mmike> imao zimske
<Mmike> negdje u lici isto kisurina za poludit i pada i pada
<Mmike> i na dijelovima autoceste fakat puno vode
<Mmike> ekipa s BMWjima i inim sirokoslapnim autima se vozi 40
<Mmike> a ja se vozim 100 :)
<Mmike> tam di mogu, naravno
<Mmike> al' da
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ova mazda nema neznam kak sirokui gumu (195) pa kad naletim na lokvetinu malo brze fest osjetim kak me zarezhe :D
<Mmike> dodobas, znas neki pgdiff tool
<Mmike> al' da ne diffa schemu
<Mmike> nego podatke
<Mmike> tipa, napravim snapshot sad
<Mmike> potjeram neki drek
<Mmike> napravim novi snapshot
<Mmike> i onda diff
<dodobas> a diff bi radio na osnovu cega ? :)
<dodobas> ali da odgovorim na pitanje ... ne znam za neki pgdiff
<Mmike> pa na osnovu podataka
<Mmike> da mi napise
<Mmike> tablicaA ima 10 novih redaka, 5 uklonjenih redaka, 3 izmijenjena retka
<Mmike> i onda napise koji su to
<Mmike> nekad lakse tak trackat sto app usere nego gledat logove i spajat kaj se desilo
<dodobas> za trackat izmjenjene redove ... moras imat neki kljuc
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> ak nemas kljuca onda dobis diff
<Mmike> nekakav :D
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnNwRO6DgQk
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Mike Tyson and Snoop Dogg as Oprah and Gayle [Deepfake] :: Duration: 00:59 :: Views: 72,931 uploaded by DrFakenstein :: 759 likes :: 11 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> scary
<BotaniCar> najjednostavnije je tretirati sve sto vidis kao varku. Kad dodjem doma prvo zenu pocupam za kosu da se uvjerim da je ona. Onda upucam toster, da ne bi bio transformer 
<Mmike> mudro
<Mmike> a ja bih sad trebao nekud ic jest
<Mmike> a nemam pojma kud
<Mmike> dodobas, si jeo, osh jest nekkud?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: si prob'o skyview na iPhonetu? Okrenes kameru telefona prema nebu i gledas zvijezde bez teleskopa :) 
<Mmike> da, al' ne skyview
<Mmike> nego
<dodobas> Mmike: bijah vec
<Mmike> dodobas, de si bio sta si jeo jel' bilo fino
<dodobas> a tu gore na Ilici, kod Britankog trga ... Drustvo podravec ... nije bilo fino :)
<ivoks> is, zakaj su ovi klauni iz ZZ na svim naslovnicama
<ivoks> tko se rasplakao tamo?
<ivoks> Mmike: bmw i mecke voze 40 po kisi zbog zadnjeg pogona
<ivoks> jednom kad tamo izgubis kontrolu nad prednjim kotacima, tesko ces se oporaviti
<vileni> prednjima?
<vileni> bmw je ionako podesen na understeer tvornicki
<vileni> dsc imaju od '05 negdje
<Mmike> ivoks, yup, ima i to kaj velis smisla
<Mmike> vileni, vozio me kladaric u svom A6 :)
<Mmike> nisam odusevljen autom, osim sto je WOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAA!
<Mmike> jeben :D
<Mmike> najveca brija je display koji se modificira, k'o linux desktop :) mosh widgete, mosh djidje, mosh midje :)
<Mmike> nazovem ga a na ekranu se pokaze moja fotka ;)
<vileni> da, sad to svi imaju
<vileni> active dashboard
<Mmike> jedino veli da mu je slab motor i da prednji pogon i da nema quattro i da eto jebiga :D
<vileni> malo sam skeptican prema tome :)
<vileni> slab? sta je 2.0 uzeo
<Mmike> neki sa 220 konja
<Mmike> a trebao je sa 280
<Mmike> ili tak nesh
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<vileni> ma :)
<Mmike> slinio sam nad djidjama, motor i to mi nije bilo tak napeto :)
<Mmike> vileni, to sam mu i ja reko :D
<Mmike> MA! :)
<vileni> mene vise zanima kako se vozi nego ekrancici, ali fora je to
<Mmike> ugl, moj slijedeci auto ce bit polovna mazda6 a onda nakon toga polovni a6 :D
<Mmike> idem jest
<dodobas> krivi smjer mmike ... 
<Mmike> kineski restoran!
<Mmike> dodobas, kaj?
<Mmike> nisam bio kod kineza tu dugo
<dodobas> dok ti kupis a6 ... VAG ce biti pod zemljom :)
<vileni> koji kinez?
<vileni> meni ce sljedeci biti hyundai vjerojatno
<vileni> iako, mozda zenu nagovorim na kombi
<Mmike> lkol
<Mmike> vileni, a ovaj tu neki blizu
<Mmike> ne stignem do grada
<Mmike> idem
<Mmike> ajte :D
<vileni> tian tan je najbolji navodno, nisam probao
<vileni> meni je tu chen i chinahouse u blizini
<Mmike> vileni, di je taj?
<Mmike> naravno
<Mmike> ZAKAJ BI SYSTEMD RADIO
<dodobas> jer jednostavno radi
<vileni> Mmike: radnicka i prekoputa
<vileni> ili tian tan?
<Mmike> pma ne
<Mmike> dodobas, osim kad ne rdi
<Mmike> mater mu
<Mmike> stane boot ak u fstabu imam fs koji ne radi
<Mmike> pa jebote, SKIP IT
<vileni> tian tan je na tresnjevci
<jelly> tian tan je 10 minuta pjeske
<dodobas> Mmike: ovaj ... a zasto ne koristis .mount za mountanje ?
<ivoks> Mmike: to ovaj novi a6?
<dodobas> fstab se vise ne koristi ...
<ivoks> zivciraju me fleke po tim ekranima
<jelly> Mmike: fstab više nije fstab
<ivoks> mislio sam zamijeniti svoj s novijim, ali... fakat mi se ne svidja taj touchscreen koncept
<jelly> fstab je input fajl za systemd-fstab-generator(8) koji izgenerira hrpu .mount unita
<vileni> mercedesi sad imaju ekrane preko pola sirine konzole
<vileni> bmw je jos najpristojniji po tom pitanju
<jelly> ma HUD svud
<jelly> i rakete zemlja-zemlja
<jelly> i zemlja-zrak
<vileni> realno, treba mi okretaje, brzina negdje, i da li imam goriva
<vileni> ali bi volio nesto tipa android auto
<vileni> i automatik
<ivoks> 2.0 motor na a6 je sasvim ok
<ivoks> cak i onaj stari 2.0 koji je kod mene, od 190 konja
<ivoks> quattro je fora, ali vise je fora nego neka korist
<vileni> hm, ako ima 218ks onda je 3.0
<ivoks> te aute danas vozi softver koji te izvuce iz svega
<ivoks> stari 3.0 ima 218ks, da
<ivoks> novi 2.0 ima 220, ako se dobro sjecam
<ivoks> a 3.0 ima 260 ili 280
<vileni> nema
<vileni> 190ks je 2.0
<ivoks> to je stari
<ivoks> a6 iz 2019 ima nove motore
<ivoks> 2.0 ima 250 konja
<ivoks> benzinac
<ivoks> 2.0 dizelasi imaju 204 ili 231
<ivoks> 3.0 ima 286
<ivoks> 40 tdi = 204, 45 tdi = 231, 50 tdi = 286
<dodobas> 35 tdi 150 ?
<ivoks> nema toga
<dodobas> ima na a4 ... 
<ivoks> aha, ne znam za a4
<dodobas> sad je kolega dobio neki 35 TDI a4 black edition, nesto ...
<ivoks> a4 je sa starijim motorima
<ivoks> doduse, sad su novog izbacili
<ivoks> 35 tdi 150, 40 tdi 190
<ivoks> to su motori koji su isli u a6 do 2019
<vileni> ja ne nalazim nigdje da je 45tdi 2.0
<vileni> aha, je
<vileni> 40tdi
<vileni> ali to je 208ks
<ivoks> https://www.audi.hr/a6/a6-limousine/cijene
<vileni> da, 2.0 204ks
<dodobas> uh, fake rozete auspuf ... to ne podnosim ...
<vileni> ali ovaj jaci mora biti 3.0
<ivoks> dodobas: ne znam na novom, ali na starom nisu fake
<ivoks> iza njih je auspuh
<ivoks> jest da je to samo ukras, ali iza ja auspuh
<vileni> cek, 2.0 v6? to isto nema smisla
<dodobas> ivoks: e to ... to je fake
<ivoks> sto je pravi onda?
<ivoks> jel ide ispuh iz njih? ide
<dodobas> sad ce te iste pocet stavljat na elegtricne automobile, da izgleda ...
<ivoks> nije isto
<ivoks> iz ovih ide ispuh
<vileni> jos 40tdi bez quattra ima 6gang dsg? pa uzas :)
<dodobas> pa ako iz rozete ide ispuh, onda hebiga ... audi FTW
<ivoks> novi su fake
<ivoks> na prethodnim modelima nisu
<ivoks> vileni: sto fali dsgu?
<vileni> ivoks: pa nista, ali ostali modeli imaju 7gang
<ivoks> to je 7 brzina
<ivoks> ali isto je dsg
<vileni> plus ovi najjaci imaju tiptronic jer dsg ne moze podnijeti moment
<ivoks> er... ha?
<vileni> 45tdi i 50tdi
<ivoks> tiptronic su rucice iza volana
<ivoks> gang je rijec za brzinu
<ivoks> svi su dsg
<vileni> tiptronic je klasicni automatik
<ivoks> ono cega vise nema je stronic
<vileni> zf8hp
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> svi su automatik
<ivoks> ne mozes kupiti manual vise
<ivoks> sad i ja meljem
<vileni> da, kao sto su sve auti
<ivoks> ono cega vise nema je multitronic
<vileni> ali razlika izmedju stronic/dsg i tiptronic
<ivoks> to je bilo sranje
<vileni> je sto je tiptronic klasicni automatik sa planetarnim zupcanicima
<vileni> dok je dsg automatizirani mehanicki mjenjac sa dvije spojke
<vileni> multitronic je cvt
<ivoks> tako je
<vileni> dakle tiptronic nisu rucice iza volana jer to i dsg ima
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> ali dsg je poprilicno dobar
<vileni> je
<ivoks> nema lag, ne osjetis mijenjanje brzina
<vileni> rado bi ja dsg
<vileni> samo ono, kad gledam polovne dsg uvijek sam skeptican, kod nas ljudi ne priznaju ni mijenjanje ulja u motoru, kamoli u mjenjacu :)
<ivoks> uzmi auto koji je bio u lizingu
<ivoks> ako hoces cekati 2 godine, bit ce jedan lijepi a6, 2.0, ~120.000km, 4 godine star
<ivoks> https://www.google.com/search?q=audi+a6+beige+carat+2017&tbm=isch&source=univ&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiDmeSErNLiAhVDw4sKHWrBBoYQsAR6BAgFEAE&biw=1680&bih=948
<vileni> malo mi je izvan budzeta audi, cak i da je a4 :)
<vileni> plus sto ja ne priznam sedane
<vileni> samo avanti
<dodobas> kombi kombi :)
<vileni> ali vidio sam ga jednom tamo kod miragea, lijep je auto :)
<ivoks> to je ono sto sam ja gledao
<ivoks> ostaviti ovaj, uzeti novi i to avant
<vileni> cestitke na prinovi? :)
<ivoks> ali sam zakljucio da nema potrebe
<ivoks> sve stane u ovaj
<vileni> najveca razlika ti je kad kolica moras nagurati kroz prolaz na bunkeru
<ivoks> hvala :)
<ivoks> ma udju bez problema
<vileni> to su neka dobra onda
<vileni> moja su malo nezgrapna ali zadnja 2 auta su mi bili karavani pa nisam ni razmisljao o tome
<ivoks> znaci, stavim i kosaru i kolica, torbe...
<ivoks> moja su velika
<vileni> meni je ideal sad sharan 2.0tdi dsg
<vileni> 7 sjedala naravno :)
<ivoks> https://mediaservice.audi.com/media/live/50760/n3c01/4gc06g-0/2018/14%2Bn3n3/aaue0a/ata1x0/bav1la/bbo6fa/dei3fa/eph7x2/gmotq6/gra8t1/hsw8it/kark8b/ksuka0/lia8g0/radc0s/sfs2k1/spu7y0/sshvw5/szu0na/tkv4i3/vosq1a/zie4zb.jpeg?downsize=1920px:*
<ivoks> bas ovaki :)
<ivoks> samo s ljepsim felgama
<vileni> jesu 19? :)
<ivoks> 18
<ivoks> standardno podvozje
<vileni> https://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/vw-sharan-2.0-tdi-comfortline-dsg-oglas-28736940
<vileni> eto, i jedno 10 godina mir :)
<ivoks> i velim, 190 konja za takav auto je sasvim ok; mozes voziti 220, startan je...
<ivoks> joj, moram se rijesiti jednog vw-a
<ivoks> :)
<vileni> kojeg?
<ivoks> treba netko dijelove za t4? :D
<vileni> zasto u dijelovima? :)
<vileni> ne prolazi tehnicki?
<ivoks> nisam ni probao :)
<ivoks> sigurno ne bi prosao
<vileni> sta mu ne valja i koliko trazis? :)
<ivoks> u voznom je stanju, da se razumijemo
<ivoks> odjavili smo ga jer smo uzeli novi kombi
<ivoks> a ono sto mu ne radi je brzinomjer
<ivoks> mozda je samo osiguran ili nesto
<ivoks> ali brzinomjer stoji na 100km/h, bio on upaljen ili ne :)
<ivoks> vozio, ne vozio
<vileni> to nije neki problem
<ivoks> ma vjerujem da je neka glupost
<vileni> teretni ili putnicki?
<ivoks> putnicki, 8+1
<ivoks> atmosferski dizel
<ivoks> ima i kuku
<vileni> 2.4?
<ivoks> mislim da da, ako se dobro sjecam
<ivoks> ne ide bas preko 120, ali povuce 8 ljudi i prikoicu sa 10 kajaka bez problema
<vileni> dajes koji kayak uz njega? :D
<ivoks> ne :)
<ivoks> 1994 godiste, ako se ne varam
<ivoks> bijeli
<ivoks> sto mislis, koliko vrijedi? :)
<ivoks> LWB
<vileni> imas sliku koju? :)
<ivoks> mislim da je 1.9, a ne 2.4
<vileni> i km koliko
<vileni> rekao bih 5000-15000kn ovisno o detaljima
<vileni> ako je stvarno samo sat potrgan :)
<ivoks> mislim da je na 280.000
<ivoks> ja sam ga mislio prodavati za 1000 eura
<vileni> moglo bi to proci ako nije trul
<vileni> to ti je na moru?
<ivoks> ne, u zagrebu je
<ivoks> https://scontent.fzag4-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/42946565_2462236400469704_8247468756108836864_o.jpg?_nc_cat=110&_nc_ht=scontent.fzag4-1.fna&oh=72322879a923fba2cbe93cb18090afd6&oe=5D5A71A3
<ivoks> iznutra, koliko toliko
<vileni> pa izgleda solidno
<vileni> 1000eur su ti t3
<ivoks> da se razumijemo, treba uloziti u njega
<vileni> i vise
<ivoks> https://scontent.fzag4-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/10645189_969235446436481_5756604678256480355_n.jpg?_nc_cat=106&_nc_ht=scontent.fzag4-1.fna&oh=7ac2170e7f35bb4f2aa61fa86a6ab097&oe=5D84B500
<ivoks> ma imam bolju fotku... hm
<vileni> ma ide to za 1000 bez greske, mozda i vise ako ti se ceka :)
<ivoks> https://scontent.fzag4-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/17814656_10212734802225412_5506975412964790454_o.jpg?_nc_cat=108&_nc_ht=scontent.fzag4-1.fna&oh=8a0a2be1ddba6b8600660c895af68f7e&oe=5D55F545
<ivoks> https://scontent.fzag4-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/10371976_10203968576595250_1939187431019026887_n.jpg?_nc_cat=100&_nc_ht=scontent.fzag4-1.fna&oh=d63ca47a6ee6cc022eba7407ba2ea9ea&oe=5D9CAB00
<vileni> mislim da moras barem 1300 staviti
<vileni> ako bude prejeftin bit ce sumnjiv
<ivoks> ja sam ga se samo htio rijesiti :)
<ivoks> ali poslusati cu savjet
<ivoks> hvala
<ivoks> tebi ga dam za 1000 eura :)
<vileni> nebi ga mogao ni za pola cijene objasniti zeni
<vileni> :D
<vileni> imam vec 3 rege, jedna je ovaj mjesec
<vileni> oba auta bi zamijenio novijima, a motor bi volio provozati ponekad :)
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> kombi je za djecu
<ivoks> produzeni
<ivoks> s kukom, za buducu kamp kucicu
<ivoks> i tak :D
<vileni> kamp kucica je u planu :)
<vileni> ali nebi ju vukao sa 1.9 atmo dizelom bas :)
<ivoks> ma bi
<ivoks> taj kombi ide ko medvjed
<ivoks> povuce sve
<ivoks> i brzo dosegne maksimalnu brzinu
<ivoks> od 120km/h :)
<vileni> hehe
<ivoks> kad sam gledao novi, gledao sam t5 ako se dobro sjecam i ford transit custom
<ivoks> uzeli smo forda; jeftiniji, bolji motor, ljepsi... vw je zaspao
<hrvoje> ivoks: pa koliko imaš djece da ti treba t3? :D :D :D
<vileni> super je ford
<hrvoje> znam samo za jedno :))
<Mmike> ivoks, yup, novi
<Mmike> BMW koji je imao Luka prije je masu jaci
<Mmike> ovaj je onak
<Mmike> ide, al' nije to - to :)
<Mmike> i da
<Mmike> konzola je jebena
<Mmike> haptic touchovo ono
<Mmike> moras fakat stisnut
<Mmike> i onda osjetis da si stisnuo
<Mmike> a touch je
<Mmike> jedino, da
<Mmike> flekavo je i prljavo uzasno
<Mmike> i ruzno izgleda
<Mmike> taj cijeli centralni dio u autu je nekak mljeh
<Mmike> al' svejedno
<Mmike> auto je super :D
<Mmike> jedino, jebote
<Mmike> iza ima sedalo za dete
<Mmike> ja sam napred jedva sjeo!
<Mmike> mislim, sjeo sam i ok
<Mmike> al' i ja u mazdi imam sedalo za dete iza, pa imam vise mjesta napred!
<ivoks> za druge
<dodobas> ja bih vjerojatno kupio Arteon ... da sam stao u njega, lol
<ivoks> to je kupe, ne?
<dodobas> ne znam u koju su ga ket. strpali ... to je bivsi passat CC
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> coupe
<dodobas> dakle ... sjedalo do kraja pomaknuto, spusteno do kraja, polegnuto toliko da uhvatim volan ... i glavu drzim u koso jer ne stanem
<Mmike>  mario@BUNTOR ~> ssh ubuntu@10.230.56.169 -X
<Mmike> ssh: connect to host 10.230.56.169 port 22: Connection refused
<Mmike> upalio se, al' eto :D
<BotaniCar> jelly: onaj vrnability se zove  BlueKeep, ako na isto mislimo. Ako je tako, mozda si ovo trazio https://github.com/Ekultek/BlueKeep 
<vileni> Mmike: bmw mu je bio 530d, nije to puno jace od audija ako sad ima 218ks
<dodobas> audi je prednji pogon, bmw zadnji ?
<vileni> audi prednji ili sva 4
<vileni> bmw zadnji ili sva 4
<vileni> audijev quattro je bolji od bmw xdrive
<dodobas> jesu li oba elektronicka? onaj haldex nesto ?
<vileni> haldex je bio u a3 
<vileni> a4 i vise su imali torsen
<vileni> a bmw nisam siguran
<vileni> torsen je najbolji
<dodobas> a sad ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHILX16U1ko
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Bmw 530i xDrive vs Audi A6 TDI Quattro - 4x4 test on rollers :: Duration: 03:06 :: Views: 206,953 uploaded by duszaniespokojna - 4x4 tests on rollers :: 1,273 likes :: 246 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<vileni> sad nove generacije imaju vise elektronicke kontrole
<vileni> za transfer naprijed nazad
<vileni> plus sto traction control prati vrtnju kotaca i moze kociti po potrebi one bez trakcije
<dodobas> da, volvo ce navodno do kraja godine izbacit 50/50 raspodjelu ... sad je front biased
<dodobas> kao softver nadogradnja :)
<vileni> ma realno 90/10 ti dovoljno na cesti :)
<vileni> s tim da se meni najvise svidja atessa-ets od skyline r34
<vileni> fulltime rwd i fwd po potrebi
<vileni> bwm ima recimo 40% naprijed, 60% iza po defaultu
<vileni> ali problem kod njega je da je osjetljiv na trosenje guma
<vileni> zato je manje popularan kod nas, jer tko je vidio rotirati ili nedajboze mijenjati gume
<vileni> kao i ulje
<dodobas> na kii ... gume izdrzale 4 godine ... otac ih vozi i petu sezonu ...
<dodobas> na novom ako izdrze dvije sezone, bit ce dobro
<vileni> tezak je ;)
<vileni> a i set je sigurno duplo skuplji
<dodobas> pojma ... zimske su bile nesto preko 9k kn ... ne znam tocno
<vileni> meni je set 2-2.5k :)
<vileni> mogao bih napokon na ljetne sad ako se vrijeme odlucilo smiriti
<dodobas> i to naravno ... avto dodje na ljetnim gumama ... pa onda moras kupit zimske, to nigdje ne spomenu kad pregovaras 
<dodobas> sljedeci put cu bit pametniji :)
<jelly> hmm, tuča
<Vlado9A> gdje?
<jelly> zg-ish
<ivoks> dodobas: tko ti je naplatio 9k kuna za gume? :)
<ivoks> dodobas: set vrhunskih michelinki je 5-6k
<ivoks> kaj imas, 30 colne kotace?
<ivoks> http://vulkal.hr/zimske-gume#/pageSize=10&orderBy=11&pageNumber=1
<ivoks> ili mozda imas 6 kotaca :)
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/RoyalFamily/status/1136218825085607936
<sillyslux> fečer
<sillyslux> https://camo.githubusercontent.com/12bccf0112d4c05f2a26ac528f92ae4fe50575fd/68747470733a2f2f692e696d6775722e636f6d2f387734747465582e676966
<jelly> ivoks: sa felgama?
<ivoks> moguce da je kupio i felge, vidis, da
<ivoks> hm, mogao bi gledati man stranicu od nmapa, ali mozda netko zna napamet
<ivoks> kak vidjeti na nekom subnetu tko ima otvoren port tcp/22
<jelly> nmap -p22 x.y.z.0/24
<jelly> nema neke pameti
<ivoks> ah, -p
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> nemres vjerovat da ekipa stavi servere na dhcp
<jelly> bas sam neki dan pricao
<jelly> dchp ali staticka alokacija po MAC-u, nije ni tako blesavo
<jelly> na serveru defaultna konfa, a sve IP alokacije su na jednom mjestu
<dodobas> ivoks: nema vulkal takvih guma :) 255R45 21"
<ivoks> jelly: da, ali ovi nisu stavili alokaciju prema macu
<ivoks> dodobas: kaj ce ti 21"?
<ivoks> volis kicmu razdrmati?
<dodobas> a lijepo izgleda :)
<ivoks> ae
<dodobas> pa ne ... zato imas zracni ovjes
 * Mmike se danas otsklizao
<Mmike> tamo na onim cestama oko rotora
<Mmike> prisebnost i puno srece, pa se nish nije desilo
<Mmike> sutra idem gume nove kupit, jer ove koje imam su - drek
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSK3maq8Cyk
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Tactical Velcro Opening Secret-Special Forces :: Duration: 00:47 :: Views: 5,686,377 uploaded by woodswisdom :: 60,359 likes :: 2,819 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> datase: ping
<datase> pong
#ubuntu-hr 2019-06-06
<dodobas> hebo im, koja diskriminacija, jutros nasao obavijest zakacenu na autu ... zakon o sigurnosti prometa na cestama, članak 82. st. 1 točka 10 ... 
<dodobas> (1) Vozač ne smije zaustaviti ili parkirati vozilo: 10) na nogostupu i pješačkoj zoni,
<dodobas> dakle, na tom nogostupu svaki dan parkira 8-10 automobila ... samo su jednu obavijest stavili 
<dodobas> hebo ih
<ivoks> ja svaki dan slikam i saljem na policiju
<ivoks> al nista
<ivoks> neki dan nisam imao gdje s kolicima sici s nogostupa
<ivoks> parkirali i na pozarnom prilazu
<ivoks> u dubravi smo se uvukli od ceste metar, dali dio svoje zemlje za opce dobro
<ivoks> i onda umjesto da to bude za pjesake, svaki dan se tamo susjedi parkiraju koji imaju dvoriste za 4 auta, ali samo jednog tamo parkiraju
<ivoks> i svaki dan saljem policiji, al nitko nista
<hrvoje> najbolja stvar je ona android aplikacija od mupa ... ti slikaš, oni kažu prihvaćeno i dalje ujeo vuk magare
<ivoks> pa no, to
<ivoks> ima i za ios
<ivoks> nitko nista nikad
<hrvoje> to su valjda smislili ko one prekidače na semaforima, stisneš i čekaš jer imaš osjećaj da se nešto dešava i da si nešto napravio
<hrvoje> ono, "I have my people working on it", sad će moja naredba prebaciti na zeleno
<hrvoje> a valjda 50% tih gumbića je tableta za smirenje nestrpljivih pješaka :)
<dodobas> znam da sam u prekrsaju, u prekrsaju je i ostalih 8 automobila na tom nogostupu
<dodobas> zasto ekipa parkira tamo, jer u krugu 500m nema drugog parkinga
<ivoks> sorry, ja imam isti problem
<ivoks> i ako ne nadjem mjesto, vozim dalje
<ivoks> dok ne nadjem
<ivoks> nekad imam srece, nekad nemam
<ivoks> ali necu ciniti zlo svojim sugradjanima, bar ne namjerno
<hrvoje> ivoks: potpisujem, ali većina ljudi će ostaviti auto bilo gdje ... objektivno, parkinga nema dovoljno
<Mmike> ivoks, imas onu aplikaciju? i nista?
<ivoks> hrvoje: jednom sam putem te aplikacije prijavio policijsko vozilo parkirano na travi :D
<ivoks> Mmike: ma to je sve patka cini mi se
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> meni su rekli da to actually radi
<Mmike> al' nisam nikad dobrio konkretan info
<Mmike> a, velim, - bed mi na sebi testirat :D
<Mmike> al' bas bi mogli, kaj sad
<Mmike> jer ja imam hrpu prijava svojih tamo
<Mmike> i za sve pise 'prihvaceno'
<Mmike> osim za 2, di sam k'o debil fotko i fakat nemres skuzit nist
<hrvoje> mi nemremo s kolicima svaki treći dan bar proći po nogostupu ...
<hrvoje> feature bi bio da se i e-sudstvo uključi, rebne kaznu i tebi dođe push obavijest da je prekršitelju naplaćeno 500 kn
 * obrut svoj problem parkiranja rjesava tako da autom ne ide u grad :P
<dodobas> ma treba po sve te aute doci pauk ... svih 80 u ulici koji parkiraju na nogostupu
<hrvoje> problem je kaj grad nema nikakvu strategiju da riješi išta, meni do posla treba 25 minuta autom, 55 minuta tramvajem
<dodobas> pa da svi lijepo traze parking satima po gradu
<Mmike> nda
<dodobas> ili jos bolje, ti koji neamju parking pocnu vozit taxi/uber/stagod ... :)
<Mmike> izgleda da aplikacija ne radi
<hrvoje> nek stave besplatan javni  prijevoz, strogo odijeljene trake za tramvaje, pretvore dio centra samo za bicikle ...
<ivoks> Mmike: meni pise prihvaceno i za taj policijski auto, a ne vidi se ni gdje, ni tablice, ni nis
<Mmike> ivoks, ma gledao sam sad malo
<ivoks> a ako za civilni ne napisem sve podatke, onda mi odbiju prijavu
<Mmike> ovo kaj je rejected vise ne vidim jer sam to na androidu imao
<dodobas> hrvoje: zasto besplatan ? ne kuzim, zelim javni prijevoz koji funkcinora i to cu platit
<Mmike> ivoks, pa ja fotkam tak da se vidi tablica
<Mmike> al' ono 'Officer Accepted' je uredno 5-7 minuta nakon fotkanja
<ivoks> meni je policijski auto bio daleko
<Mmike> tak da brijem da j to automatika neka
<Mmike> al' pise da je autor aplikacije Ministarstvo Unutarnjih Poslova
<ivoks> pa je
<ivoks> to je od policije
<Mmike> da, al' app nije updateiran zadnjih godinu dana
<ivoks> imali su i presicu za to
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj da? :D
<ivoks> pa tako sam saznao za to
<hrvoje> dodobas: a plaćamo ga ovak i onak, to je zet :)))) treba motivirati ljude da se hitno smanji broj vozila na cestama, ona karta od 4 kn je jedini dobar potez u dugo vremena
<ivoks> trebalo bi povuci koji milijardu iz fondova i rijesiti javni prijevoz
<ivoks> los je u zagrebu
<ivoks> a los je samo zato sto je dio cestovnog prometa
<ivoks> ja ga zelim koristiti, ali jebte, nemrem nikamo doci na vrijeme
<Mmike> yup
<ivoks> brze je s autom kroz guzvu
<Mmike> je :/
<Mmike> treba autima zabranit skroz u grad
<Mmike> i tramvaj provuc do spanskog i iza, i skroz na drugu stranu
<Mmike> i - PODZEMNU
<Mmike> ili nadzemnu
<ivoks> ne, tramvaj treba ukinut
<Mmike> zasto?
<ivoks> tramvaj moze voziti samo tamo gdje nema puno nasljenosti
<Mmike> mislim, zagrebacki treba modernizirat - te struje/naponi koji se tu koriste su malo, pljplj...
<ivoks> zagreb ima super tramvaje
<ivoks> ljudi koji su projektirali te tramvaje su razmisljali, kako su onda mislili, 10 godina unaprijed
<hrvoje> da bar imaju onaj neki nadzemni tramvaj / s-bahn ak već nema podzemnu
<Mmike> ivoks, pa ne bas - vidi amsterdam, kopenhagn, bec, tramvaji savrseno funkcioniraju tam. Samo sto tam tramvaj nejde po cesti di imas aute, ili, tam di ide, ima traka za tramvaj i vozaci to postuju
<ivoks> ali ispada da su bili 50 godina ispred vremena
<Mmike> kak' to mislis?
<hrvoje> najbolja priča oko naše podzemne je onaj WC na trgu koji je nekad bio otvoren, i gdje se pokoji turist optimistično zaletio u nadi da će ući u vlak podzemne a dočekale ga tarife za broj 1 i broj 2 :)
<ivoks> tramvaji trebaju ici pod ili nad zemlju od maksimira do crnomerca
<ivoks> Mmike: to su u biti vlakovi; mogu ici i 130km/h
<Mmike> ha, idealno bi bilo da imas tramvaj do aerodroma, sesveta, zapresica... 
<ivoks> ideja je bila povuci do puno dalje
<Mmike> al' pustimo to - zakaj ga jos nema u spanskom? Zato kaj tamo di je trebao ic tramvaj, sad je izgradjena 1001 zgrada
<ivoks> do varazdina, siska, karlovca
<Mmike> wat? : )
<Mmike> nisam to cuo 
<ivoks> pod ili nad zemlju po zagrebu
<ivoks> a onda gore i 120km/h do gradova
<dodobas> yup, u drugim zemljama je to VLAK :)
<ivoks> pa da
<jelly> Mmike: idealno bi bilo da zeljeznica vozi 100-200 na sat
<hrvoje> jel znate kolika je prosječna brzina tramvaja u Zg ? :)
<ivoks> idealno bi bilo da ide 500km/h
<Mmike> idealno bi bilo da imamo teleportaciju
<ivoks> pa da idemo u split na kavu
<Mmike> i da opce ne trebamo prijevoz
<hrvoje> 14 km/h ... samo par km/h više nego kad su konji vukli tramvaje
<jelly> ivoks: onda bi me u zagrebu u uredu zamijenili srbi koji bi putovali sat vremena na posal i nazad :-)
<ivoks> ne bi
<ivoks> radili bi od doma
<ivoks> nije mi jasno zas ti ne radis od doma :D
<Mmike> ImportError: No module named 'xml'
<Mmike> :(
<Mmike> hrvoje, pa to je ok
<Mmike> hrvoje, kroz novi zagreb sigurno nije tak :D
<Mmike> hrvoje,  a bogme nit pod 'proleterskih zrtava'
<ivoks> hrvoje: bilo bi super da je 14km/h
<Mmike> jel' se sjecate di je bila ta ulica? :D
<ivoks> to znaci da bi zagreb prosao za sat vremena
<ivoks> a ne prodjes :D
<Mmike> ne, proleterskih brigada!
<jelly> doh, zato sto se volim prosetati preko puta
<hrvoje> Mmike: to je službeno izvješće ZET-a :) hehehe
<hrvoje> proleterskih brigada je današnja vukovarska, za mlađe generacije :)
<Mmike> yea :D
<Mmike> bed je savska, bed je ilica, bed je maksimirska, ostalo i nije tak neki veliki bed. Od borongaja do Trga dodjes manje/vise za cas. 
<ivoks> jer su tamo samo semafori na putu
<Mmike> Ili od Savskog Mosta do Draskoviceve. Ili zaprudje Mihaljevac
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> ovo di tramvaj ide po cesti je bed
<ivoks> pa je
<hrvoje> bed je i kad isprojektiraju tram stanicu npr na kvatriću prije semafora jebenog ... i onda dođu 2 tramvaja, a drugi šofer neće otvorit vrata nego čeka da dođe na mjesto prvog
<ivoks> po cesti bi trebao ici trolejbus
<Mmike> ivoks, glupo je kad se slozimo jer onda nema prepirke i dosadno je :D
<hrvoje> i onda propusti čitav ciklus semafora zaku***c
<jelly> pogotovo tamo di skreće desno i ima prednost i svako malo zgnječi neki auto :-)
<Mmike> Evo, sad se Zivi Zid raspo, sad ce bit bolje, pa ce se za par godina i to popravit :D
<jelly> raspao se cim su nesto postigli
<ivoks> jebte systemd
<ivoks> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/12490
<hrvoje> a da ne spominjem kak smrde tramvaji iznutra...
<dodobas> Borongaj - Trg je skroz ok ... ali dalje ne ide ...
<ivoks> ovo me ubolo jucer
<jelly> kak može dodati drugu defaultu rutu sa istom etrikom
<hrvoje> hahahaha ne vjerujem, taj systemd je neki mega troll :D :D
<jelly> nije troll nego ne žele niš reusati i sve je NIH
<jelly> a nemaju domain knowledge za sve, jer nemreš biti ekspert za sve, pa u svakoj drugoj komponenti ima glupih grešaka koje su drugi odavno riješili
<hrvoje> ovo mi je jedna od najdražih: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/5644
<jelly> tmpfiles je ružan hack
<jelly> prije je nešto vrlo, vrlo slično bilo u udev-u samo za device nodove i pisalo je 
<jelly> # This file does not exist. Please do not ask the Debian maintainer about it.
<jelly> (/etc/udev/links.conf)
<ivoks> ovo jos nisam vidio
<ivoks> virtualka na vmwareu
<ivoks> remounta / u RO
<ivoks> INFO: task jbd2/sda1-8:201 blocked for more than 120 seconds.
<ivoks> ocekivao bi da stroj bas umre
<ivoks> ah, mozda je storage za virtualke na SAN-u, pa je samo SAN umro
<Mmike> echo {010..100..10}
<Mmike> 010 020 030 040 050 060 070 080 090 100
<Mmike> ha! nisam znao za ovo :)
<Mmike> znao sam za {010..100}, al nisam znao za jos ..10 na kraju :D
<dodobas> Mmike: koji ti je use-case da ti treba tako nesto ?
<Mmike> kreirao sam virtualni MAAS u koji sam nasro strojeva
<Mmike> a kak sam ogranicen resursima morao sam ih dodavati 10 po 10
<Mmike> plus, nemam dost IPjeva u subnetu da mogu commisioniat vise od 20ak strojeva odjednom
<Mmike> pa sam sjebo skriptu koja to radi, pa je naparvila 001 002 003 004... 009 011 012 013... 019 021....
<Mmike> pa su mi falili 010 020 030 ... :)_
<Mmike> pa sam, eto, popravio :)
<Mmike> znas ono, u basicu, nekad: FOR i IN 1 TO 50 STEP 3 :)
<ivoks> $ echo {010..100..10}
<ivoks> {010..100..10}
<ivoks> na ovom macu sam sranja neka
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' to bash
<Mmike> ?
<ivoks> valjda
<ivoks> u zsh radi
<Mmike> ja sam bash svukud koristim, opce mi se neda ucit zsh ili kaj drugo
<Mmike> znam da je bolji shell, al' bash je default i svugdje ga ima
<ivoks> saturn:~ ivoks$ echo {010..100..10}
<ivoks> {010..100..10}
<ivoks> saturn:~ ivoks$ zsh 
<ivoks> saturn% echo {010..100..10}
<ivoks> 010 020 030 040 050 060 070 080 090 100
<dodobas> da, nikako se 'nagovorit' da probam neki drugi shell
<ivoks> u linux bashu radi
<ivoks> ja sam u proslom stoljecu koristio tcsh
<ivoks> ali samo zato sto sam mislio da je to cool; nisam imao neki konkretni usecase :D
<ivoks> tcsh:
<ivoks> % echo {010..100..10}
<ivoks> 010..100..10
<jelly> a zsh$ echo {010..0100..010}? :-)
<jelly> i dalje baza deset, pih
<Mmike> ivoks, koja verzija basha na macu?
<ivoks> na macu?
<ivoks> vjerojatno neka 15 godina stara
<ivoks> GNU bash, version 3.2.57(1)-release (x86_64-apple-darwin18)
<ivoks> Copyright (C) 2007 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<ivoks> mozda bi trebao brew bash
<jelly> zadnja koja nije bila GPLv3
<Mmike> da, ja imam 4.9 nesh
<Mmike> idem jest
<dodobas> GNU bash, version 5.0.7(1)-release (x86_64-redhat-linux-gnu)
<dodobas> Mmike: štaš jest ?
<ivoks> aha!
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aY0dW3hpRc
<datase> ^ YouTube :: LE MANS ‘66 | OFFICIAL TRAILER #1 | 2019 :: Duration: 02:45 :: Views: 242,713 uploaded by 20th Century Fox UK :: 1,388 likes :: 30 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<ivoks> najveca auto prica ce biti ispricana na ekranu
<dodobas> joj, samo da ne shebu ... 
<dodobas> s glupim forama i jednostavnom dramom, meh
<Mmike> dodobas, skuho si krumpir gulas
<Mmike> kupio ramstek na placu, imao doma krumpira 
<Mmike> malo mrkve, luka
<Mmike> imam one AMC lonce za brzo kuhanje
<Mmike> jbg
<dodobas> i da ne pozoves na gulas ... pa bas si neki 
<vileni> ja bio u gladnim ocima
<vileni> nije to uopce lose, bolje od batka rekao bih
<dodobas> hmm, tih gladnih ociju se pootvaralo nekoliko
<dodobas> u kojima si bio?
<vileni> ove najblize, u korculanskoj
<dodobas> vileni: sta ste se preselili ?
<vileni> dodobas: ja sam na drugoj lokaciji 4 dana u tjednu :)
<dodobas> ah, ok :)
<Mmike> vileni, jel?
<Mmike> ja tamo davno jeo, jos u porno danima
<Mmike> i nije bilo bas nest
<vileni> meni ustipci bas ok
<Mmike> batak je konzistentniji bio i nekak manje jadan :D
<Mmike> yup, treba probat opet
<vileni> batak mi tu odmah ispod prozora ali moras se rezervirati :)
<Mmike> nisam bio od kad sam oso iz porno firme
<Mmike> ma batak nema jamnicu
<Mmike> bojkotiram :D
<Mmike> neki dan bio na rebricama
<Mmike> iz inata
<vileni> 1st world problems :P
<Mmike> losa su
<Mmike> nisu grozna, sam su losa
<Mmike> i pita me konobar i ja reko kaj mislim da ne valja
<Mmike> i velim 'ote probat jednom u rnb, malo je umak kitnjast, al' rebra su fantasticna'
<Mmike> a veli mi on 'kaj tam niste osli' :)
<vileni> :)
<Mmike> pa reko, sunce ti jebem, tijo sam probat! :)
<vileni> ne pitaju oni to jer ih zanima sto ti mislis 
<Mmike> neg zakaj?
<Mmike> ocekuje da cu rec 'joj, fino'? :)
<dodobas> to ti je vise 'ajd gubi se da mogu pospremit stol' ...
<Mmike> nah, u batku su konobari fakat ok
<Mmike> bas, ono, full ok
<Mmike> (meni bar)
<Mmike> idem sastancit
<vileni> ovo sto dodo kaze
<obrut> konobari su ok ? kakav je to pederluk ovdje :)
<vileni> e, bila je konobarica u gladnim ocima, jako simpaticna, malo zbunjena :)
<obrut> to je vec bolje :)
<dodobas> vileni: jesi je pozvao da dodje vidjeti tvoj novi kombi ? :)
<vileni> nista od kombija, pogotovo sto zeni ne mogu reci da bi  ga pokazivao konobaricama :)
<obrut> mi bili danas na klopi kod kineza na Jankomiru, bila neka zenskica, jebote, komad samo takav u haljinici-dopicnjaku, sjedi za stolom sa 5 indijaca... reko kakav je to film :)
<obrut> vileni: zeni ne pricas o nicemu sto pokazujes konobaricama :)
<vileni> obrut: rasprava je bila kako opravdati zeni da bih kupio kombi, ali inace stoji to :)
<ivoks> kojim gladnim ocima?
<dodobas> Dogs+don%27t+enjoy+being+hugged+as+much+as+humans+and+other+primates.+Canines+interpret+putting+a+limb+over+another+animal+as+a+sign+of+dominance.
<dodobas> Mmike: dukelo, de der dodji da te zagrlim :P
<Mmike> ?
<dodobas> cekam da se testovi izvrte, pa pejstam `random junk found in production database`
<dodobas> ignore ...
<jelly> kaj je to database od reddita
<dodobas> jelly: ovo ... https://textit.in/
<jelly> jučer sam vidio neki video vezan na tu temu
<jelly> jel kvart Utrine ili Utrina
<jelly> .rt jellese 3
<datase> jelly: Idoli - Maljčiki | Nek' ti bude ljubav sva - Toni Cetinski | Lady Gaga Suite - Kaleidoscope Orchestra
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/GoogleStadia/status/1136668678529912842
<jelly> 35Mbps da bi radilo u punoj rezoluciji
<CrazyLemon> 4k 30fps..jp
<CrazyLemon> a ne..4k 60fps
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D8Yg6-SXsAAof4g.jpg:large
#ubuntu-hr 2019-06-07
<ivoks> ok, a sto je s latencijama?
<ivoks> nekako mi se cini da je to dosta bitno za igre :)
<vileni> jutro
<vileni> navodno su optimizirali latencije, ali svejedno ne mozes pobiti fiziku
<vileni> ako bude 10$ all you can play to ce biti dobro
<Mmike> all you can eat?
<Mmike> di?
<vileni> play
<vileni> mozemo mi i eat
<vileni> ali neznam nista osim onog kineza
<vileni> tj znam, moslavacka prica
<vileni> 120kn nedjeljom, moslavacki specijaliteti, iako po opisu tamo se samo jelen jede
<jelly> ako se cpu/gpu vrti unutar 10ms to bi moglo biti ok
<jelly> što otprilike znači da googleov DC backend mora biti u istoj državi ili u bližem susjedstvu, a ne u njemačkoj na 25ms
<vileni> koliko vidim imaju belgiju, london, frankfurt i zurich
<dodobas> o cemu se raspravlja ? neki game streaming ?
<vileni> da, google stadia
<vileni> navodno ces moci AAA igre preko browsera streamati
<jelly> frankfurt je na ~25ms ako si na dobroj optici
<jelly> ~30ms na vdsl-u, ~50 na 4G
<dodobas> ah, doci ce i taj dan, pa da mogu igrat Transport Tycoon Deluxe uz genijalnu groove glazbenu pozadinu, woohoo :)
<jelly> to je jedino što će i biti igrivo ;-)
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTi6LG8aeK8 ... oooh yeah :)
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Transport Tycoon Deluxe - Soundtrack (Adlib) :: Duration: 01:20:10 :: Views: 147,987 uploaded by Jiseng So :: 965 likes :: 31 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<vileni> dodobas: valjda openttd? :)
<dodobas> nije los, igrao sam ga
<dodobas> ono sto je meni problematicno je sto ga mozes potpuno customizirat, tako da nema 'default game play experience'
<dodobas> nego podesavat AI, pravila ... 
<vileni> ja samo kliknem new game, nista ne diram :)
<dodobas> mislim da u openttd po defaultu ne dodje niti jedan AI ... nego onda trebas kroz njihov 'module management' downloadat neki i enablat
<dodobas> i tu dolazimo do provog problema, koji odabrati ? :)
<Mmike> Alergija.
<Mmike> Krenula.
<Mmike> Jebemti sve.
<vileni> dodobas: ja sam to sa curom igrao online, nije mi trebao AI :)
<dodobas> o da ... ja vec tjedan dana ... :/ Tabletice pomazu
<dodobas> vileni: jel zna zena za curu ? :)
<vileni> dodobas: to kad je bila cura :)
<dodobas> heh, dakle zakljucak je ... ne igrat openttd s vilenim jer ce te htjet zenit ...
<dodobas> :)
<ivoks> jucer sam slusao prezentaciju COO-a iz greypa
<ivoks> veli lik da je bosch kupio bicikl direktno od njih
<ivoks> i sad ga rastavljaju :)
<ivoks> i veli lik da je jeftinije proizvoditi kod nas nego li u kini
<hrvoje> ivoks: hihihi i kinezi će nas prešišati standardom :)))
<DomaMuffin> Git mounin'
<DomaMuffin> hrvoje, treba se veseliti za druge :)
<jelly> ivoks: bosch reverse engineera greyp?
<jelly> ili su kupili cijelu firmu
<jelly> Mmike: mene sinoć svrbilo, jutros malo curi nos ali ne previše, jel znaš na šta si alergičan?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> al' zanimljivo je da u stanu nisam bio
<Mmike> doso u ured
<Mmike> UMRO
<jelly> DPMNE
<DomaMuffin> Zakaj pratis vijesti iz Sjeverne Makedonije? 
<jelly> da znam hoce li biti nestasice ajvara
<DomaMuffin> Got your back, ako do toga dodje, specem ja. Nabavio sam i noz za finije mljevenje, i onda prestao raditi jer sam lijen.
<ivoks> hrvoje: ne zbog standarda, vec zbog cijene logistike za tako male serije
<ivoks> jelly: reverse engineering, da
<hrvoje> ivoks: ma znam, moramo se malo šaliti :))) općenito bi imalo više smisla sa aspekta ekologije da ne moraš nešto transportirati s drugog kraja svijeta nego da proizvodiš čim bliže :))
<jelly> heads up, došli smo do toga da će hrvatski ISP-jevi blokirati neki sadržaj
<hrvoje> jelly: jesi vidio tu idiotariju? ja nisam mogao vjerovati kaj njima pada na pamet
<jelly> Å¡ta vidio, implementirao ^_^
<ivoks> jelly: o cem je rijec?
<ivoks> nadam se da cete blokirati vijesti vezane za zivi zid
<ivoks> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-48554480
<hrvoje> odlukom porezne uprave hakom je odlučio da svi ISPevi moraju blokirati neke online kladionice
<Mmike> vileni, e jebemu
<Mmike> bili na burgerima dodobas i ja, nisam te se opce sjetio :(
<Mmike> tak je to kad pljues po burgeraju pa te moj mozak automacki blokira :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj s nasim ruckom? :) neka rebra nova bi mogli? :)
<Mmike> jelly, to je zakonska regulativa, ili?
<jelly> Mmike: pravna veli da je
<Mmike> jelly, znas koja, morti?
<jelly> ne, ali dosta staro nesto
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ak je nacionalna sigurnost, ajd (iako je i to drek)
<Mmike> ak je suszbianje govora mrznje i to, onda ukurac
<Mmike> in general - ukurac
<jelly> nije ništa od toga, nego pare buraz
<jelly> neće nama hrvatski građani koristiti tamo neke NELEGALNE kladionice!!!1
<Mmike> kaj?!
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> LOL
<Mmike> ROTFLOLOLOL
<Mmike> jelly, a kaj vpni i to?
<hrvoje> hakom ima odluku javnu oko toga ... pazi sad, znači strana firma, strana domena, strani hosting i zabranjeno je posjetit stranicu
<hrvoje> ajde da si odrezao bankovne transfere nekako ili tokove novaca ali odrezao si čitavu domenu i preusmjerio si je na ljubazni portal porezne uprave :)
<Mmike> hrvoje, a ima neki popis domena ili neceg?
<jelly> Mmike: vpn je validan workaround
<jelly> Mmike: trebalo bi biti na stranicama porezne uprave ali je danas bio 404 ;-)
<Mmike> meni porezna blokirala isplatu place
<Mmike> jer sam 'na crnoj listi i ne placam doprinose'
<Mmike> i bio neki dan tamo, trazio karticu (ispis svih uplata i zaduzenja)
<jelly> jel radiš za www.bet64738.com? :-D
<Mmike> i nisam nist duzan, nego sam u pretplati, po tom nekom kontu, oko 40 kuna
<Mmike> tipa, izmisljam sad, mirovinsko prvi stup mi je 780 kuna a dug po tom kontu je 740 kuna
<Mmike> i ovi me zablokirali
<Mmike> pa sam platio 740 kuna duga PLUS 780 kuna doprinosa za 5ti mjesec
<Mmike> sad samo moram otrkit dal' je sjebala porezna ili knjigovodja
<Mmike> otvorit firmu van .hr
<Mmike> i tu imat obrt pausalni i bok
<jelly> a kak ces si isplacivat
<Mmike> platu?
<Mmike> prek obrta
<Mmike> obrt fakturira firmi u tunguziji
<Mmike> i plati poreze, pausalno, kak vec ide
<Mmike> ne isplati se jer ja imam hrpu troskova na firmu, al' bar necu imat ovakve jebade
<jelly> jel postoji neka zakonska osnova tuziti drzavnu instituciju zbog nesposobnosti ili sporosti
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> tehcnicki, da
<Mmike> ako mozes dokazati stetu
<Mmike> al' obicno ti drzava u slucaju zalbe, vrati paru
<Mmike> ako ispadne da si u pravu
<jelly> a dusevna bol?
<Mmike> samo nemas pravo na kamate
<Mmike> opci porezni zakon
<Mmike> e, tog nema :)
<jelly> da im naplatim izgubljeno vrijeme po konzultantskoj satnici?
<Mmike> ja sam oguglao
<Mmike> zivciram se taman toliko koliko treba
<Mmike> sad samo moram vidjet dal' je knjigovodza sjebala
<hrvoje> Mmike: http://tiny.cc/bp5x7y
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> :0
<Mmike> hrvoje, jelly dns blokiran, ili jednostavno prema tim rangeovima IP paketi nece da idu?
<jelly> Mmike: ono što je najjednostavnije, a da nema previše kolateralnih posljedica :-)
 * Mmike voli jellyjeve sifre :)
<jelly> pa ne smijem ti odavati način blokade da ga zaobiđeš :-)
<hrvoje> jelly: prilično sam uvjeren da bilo tko tko ovo ovdje čita zna instalirati VPN :D :D :D
<jelly> kanal je javno logiran.
<hrvoje> znam, i opet sam prilično uvjeren da oni koji znaju izguglati logove znaju koristiti i VPN :D al zapravo, uvjeren sam i da Mmike može potpuno samostalno skužiti kako je to izvedeno :D
<hrvoje> jelly: nego, onaj bet64738.com koji si gore spomenuo ... to referenca na c64 i sys 64738? :)
<jelly> to je hipotetski primjer!
<jelly> brojka je slučajna :-)
<hrvoje> si imal kad c64? :)
<hrvoje> sys 64738 je bio reset :)
<jelly> nisam
 * jelly imao C128 :>
<jelly> 128D i 1901 PAL+RGB monitor
<hrvoje> ideeeeeeeeš, ti si bio car!
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvmSpZWW45k&t=200s
<datase> ^ YouTube :: C64 Rob Hubbard's International Karate oscilloscope view @ 03:20 :: Duration: 10:52 :: Views: 73,789 uploaded by Rolf R Bakke :: 882 likes :: 6 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> oops.
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvmSpZWW45k
<datase> ^ YouTube :: C64 Rob Hubbard's International Karate oscilloscope view :: Duration: 10:52 :: Views: 73,789 uploaded by Rolf R Bakke :: 882 likes :: 6 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> car je bio pokojni stric koji je poklonio setup od 2700 DEM, kad se za manje love dobio vec Atari 1040STM
<jelly> ali sa ST-om vjerojatno ne bi nis naucio nego se igrao
<Mmike> obrut, si uboo amda
<Mmike> intel je kaput
<vrodic[m]> Intel je jos uvijek bolji u performance per watt
<obrut> Mmike: onaj jaci u sta mislim puknut 64 gige jos nisam jer eto, ne znam koji ram uzet i na tome sam stao, boli me glava od istrazivanja
<obrut> vrodic[m]: cak i u multithreading stvarima ?
<Mmike> obrut, ma bilo koji ram
<Mmike> vrodic[m], cak i nakon spectre/meltrown crapova?
<obrut> Mmike: pa citam po netu da sa 64 gige hrpom ekipe crkava
<Mmike> ja moram boootat stroj sa tim svim pizdarijama ugasenim, inace nema sansi da mi 10 virtualki radi nesto odjednom
<Mmike> samo pxe boot traje pol sata
<obrut> vrodic[m]: recimo, koja bi bila alternativa ryzenu 7 (onom starom), da trosi isto i recimo kosta isto ? :P
<obrut> (trenutno novi kosta oko 1300 kuna)
<Mmike> obrut, ma, ja isto citao i nasao da s novim biosima i x chipsetima to vise nije taki issue
<Mmike> x370/x470 chipseti su ok
<Mmike> woo, x570?
<Mmike> to je novo, fakat!
<Mmike> to bi trebalo bit zversko!
<Mmike> obrut, mozda bolje malo pricekat
<Mmike> pa kupit za ljeto ili nakon ljeta
<obrut> sta, taj x570 ? sta ce mi to ? :)
<vrodic[m]> Ako si service provider i vrtis to 24/7  onda je power bill važniji nego za po doma
<vrodic[m]> Afaik da, intel je jos bolji za istu potrosenu struju i na veliki xeonima
<obrut> mi pricamo o kantama za po doma za sto manje para
<obrut> za kucni lab i tako to
<obrut> mislim, rado bi ja imo intela, 2 x 24 corea, ali ono, osim sto ce mi trosit X puta vise, platicu ga 20x vise, da ne pricam o zujanju i ne znam cemu :)
<CrazyLemon> ryzen 3000 serija izlazi za mjesec dana.. tako da nema smisla sad kupiti
<obrut> aha, onda bi seriji 2 mogla past cijena :)
<CrazyLemon> yup :)
<Mmike> ja nebi
<Mmike> intel je spor
<Mmike> bas to
<Mmike> treba cekat da izadje novi ryzen
<Mmike> ovom ce past cijena
<Mmike> i bar proc radi kak spada
<Mmike> idem :)
<obrut> idem i ja... :)
<jelly> obrut: step 1) budi multinacionalna kompanija step 2) kupi 2x24 core server za normalne pare
<jelly> ne troši više od 800-900W, ispod 100W dok je idle
<jelly> 10W kad je ugašen :-D
#ubuntu-hr 2019-06-08
<respawn> d dan
<dodobas> trebam probat moze li se na synology NAS prikljuciti USB sound device
<sillyslux> https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/powershell/scripting/install/installing-powershell-core-on-linux?view=powershell-6#debian-9
<sillyslux> http://meta.libera.cc/2019/06/powershell-on-debian-i-heard-some-time.html
<sillyslux> https://burzarada.hzz.hr/RadnoMjesto_Ispis.aspx?WebSifra=101056692
<sillyslux> kiberit
<sillyslux> sve nesto cudnu danas...
<sillyslux> najbolje ic lec
#ubuntu-hr 2020-06-02
<sakiKnin> Bok momci...
<sakiKnin> imam jedno laičko pitanje
<sakiKnin> rješavam jedan test za posao i nikako ne mogu povezati šta bi to točno bilo: testira se broj raspoloživih zapisa na disku – 
<sakiKnin> tipa /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, /dev/sda3 idt
#ubuntu-hr 2020-06-03
<ivoks> ne znam sto je broj raspolozivih zapisa na disku
<ivoks> mozda max broj datoteka
<ivoks> a mozda su i iops (broj operacija po sekundi)
<sillyslux_> inodes?
#ubuntu-hr 2020-06-05
<hrvoje> jel to meni umro irc ili fakat nitko nis ne prica? :)
<obrut> ćute svi
<hrvoje> i igraju bunker :D
<sillyslux> https://www.moj-posao.net/Posao/483247/Developer-Tim-developera-mz/
<sillyslux> ajmo svi u grawe
<sillyslux> ja cu bit tim lid
<obrut> dakle razvijanje poslovnih aplikacija u C#/.NET-u
<obrut> cini mi se da bi promatranje trave kako raste bio zanimljiviji posao :P
<obrut> pod travom ne mislim na biljke iz porodice canabisa :)
<sillyslux> sta sad opet trava...
<sillyslux> nes ti c#
<sillyslux> kad dobiju gotov proizvod s javaskriptom valjat ce i to
<sillyslux> ajmo prvo na tim binding
<sillyslux> https://binding.de/
<obrut> javascript jos gore
<obrut> to treba ustavom zabranit
<sillyslux> pa dobro sta bi ti onda?
<sillyslux> nes u tim
<sillyslux> nema bindinga za te
<obrut> niš onda :)
<obrut> nego, el koristi ko kakav 4g usb modem na linuxu, da mu radi sve ok ? ak moze preporucit model da ne kupujem nesto sto mozda nece delat
<obrut> u biti me ne zanima moze li glumiti AP ili ne, samo da ga mogu ustekat u laptop i na doticnom imat mobilni internet
<sillyslux> to trazis neki mini-pci(e) karticu ili usb?
<obrut> usb
<obrut> navodno Huawei E3372h-320 radi ok
<obrut> ono sto boli je da taj stick gosta vise od gro routera koji imaju podrsku za 4g :P
<sillyslux> meh da
<sillyslux> te mini-pcie kartice su isto super skupe
<sillyslux> moj stari zte umts stick bi se zna isklucit nakon 2-72 sata
<sillyslux> pa ga treba vadit i vratit unutra
<sillyslux> ali zato mi je radilo cak i dyndns
<sillyslux> https://youtu.be/vr3LrRUfJsY?t=1483 evo trave
<datase> ^ YouTube :: When Car Spotting Goes Terribly Wrong @ 24:43 :: Duration: 30:22 :: Views: 1,535,314 uploaded by effspot :: 35,923 likes :: 2,093 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<dodobas> zdravstvujte :)
<vileni> obrut: tplink m7200
<vileni> radi kao mifi i usb modem, radi sa mikrotikom ako ga ustekas u usb isto
<hrvoje> Mikrotik :) /say obrut: mikrotik wAP ac LTE6 kit... dosta dobra sprava
<sillyslux> https://www.njuskalo.hr/wireless-wlan/huawei-4g-router-b525-oglas-30442815
<sillyslux> ipak cu ja ovako nesto uzet meni se cini
<sillyslux> na vrhuncu korone se jedan novi prodava za 300kn
<obrut> vileni: thanx, bacit cu pogled, malo mi se cini preveliko, ali ak ne nadjem nista manje...
<obrut> hrvoje to mi je overkill... treba mi usb stick :)
<obrut> ne trebaju mi ni wifi/mifi/stavećfi funkcionalnosti :)
<obrut> a to da radi ustekano u mikrotik je plus
<obrut> imao sam jedan takav, radi u laptopu, radi u mikrotiku, ali sam ga danas morao vratit :) pa sad trazim zamjenu :)
#ubuntu-hr 2020-06-06
<hrvoje> taj Huawei 3372 bi trebao biti okej, imao nesto slicno i radilo je 5+ :)
<sillyslux_> https://forum.mikrotik.com/viewtopic.php?t=110123
<sillyslux_> "This is so called HiLink version which means it has it's own router with NAT inside with no ways to configure DMZ or whatever."
<sillyslux_> neko drugi pise da ne radi voip/sip
<sillyslux_> dobro... i taj isto kaze
<Mmike> mljeh mljor
#ubuntu-hr 2020-06-07
<Mmike> Zadnji dan sela!
<Mmike> Povratak u Zagrebacki smog!
<Mmike> I, doma :D
